# Sticky  Short Effective Scenario Questionnaire 2.0 (Self-Type)



## Jinsei

This is an upgraded version of the previous scenario based questionnaire I was testing on this thread:
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...t-scenario-based-type-questionnaire-test.html

Some key points to the update:


Refined the wording in the first 3 scenarios and added an additional Ti vs Te scenario to make it even between F and T
Scenario 4 is now scenario 5 and 5 is now 6. Retooled the career scenario and made it more open and designed with the intent on drawing out reasons and motivations behind the choices.
Removed the Keirsey Temperament focus in Scenario 6 and 7 and inserted an open ended image to discuss IOT gauge strength of N vs S.

If you feel that this has been valuable tool in helping narrow down and identify type PLEASE rate this thread. If you don't find value in this then keep your comments and ratings to yourself! I'm very sensitive.
:tongue: 
...aaand Kidding, however if you feel this needs further refinement, I would love feedback as to your thoughts. 

A *HUGE* thank you goes out to all who participated in trying out my original test as well as those who offered very valuable feedback and suggestions! @_StunnedFox_ @_LavenderMoon_ @_idoh_ @_telarana_ @_emberfly_ @_Living dead_ @_castigat_ @_To_august_ just to name a few… as well as SO many others that participated and helped as well. I’m sorry if I missed you but there were just too many to all list here. 

My goal here is to create a short, effective, efficient, and all inclusive means for individuals to assess and self-type or for others besides myself to use this test to type. A description of things to look for in each scenario as well as how to use the scenarios to logically narrow down potential opitions is listed in the spoiler below. 

***If you are taking this test in order to type yourself please DO NOT read through the key before you give your answers as they may skew your perspective and thus the results. The ONLY right answers here are ones that are true and honest to who you are.
*
*Also, due to so many responses in my initial thread I will not be attempting to analyze every single one unless specifically asked. That is what the key is for. If you would like me or someone else to offer their input please mention who in your post and please attempt to use the key to give your own self-typing analysis first. It really helps those analyzing to see what functions you think you are using.
*
*Lastly, when responding to the scenarios please focus your attention on the reasons and the why behind your decisions. If you choose to do a particular thing please take the time to talk about what thought process influenced that decision. The choices aren’t as important as the reasons why. Anyone trying to type you will be unable to get a clear sense of anything based on the decision and/or behavior alone**
*
_“You didn't come here to make the choice. 
You already made it. 
You're here to try to understand why you made it.”
-The Oracle
_*
SCENARIO 1*

*FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer. *​
_- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?

- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?_


*SCENARIO 2 *

*FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.*​
_- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?

- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?

- Describe the flow of your decision making process._


*SCENARIO 3*

*FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.*​
_- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?

- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?
_
*SCENARIO 4*

*FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.

*​_- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.

- Describe what major influences drive this behavior._

*SCENARIO 5*

*FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.*​
_- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?

- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?_

*SCENARIO 6*

*FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor

*​_- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?

- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?

- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?_


*SCENARIO 7*

*Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?*







​
_- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.

- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?

- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?
_


* *





*Scenario 1*
The purpose here is to try to get a sense of Fe or Fi from the feelings / reaction they describe. Pay close attention to what the individual talks about as that is typically where their focus lies. Look beyond the decisions and try to discern what is motivating and driving the decision.

Fe:


May describe feeling overwhelmed, numb, or confused about their own emotions (especially if tertiary or inferior Fe)
May try to assume or describe what their SO might be feeling
Their own feelings may be strongly influenced or even overwritten by what they assume their SO is feeling
Any decisions they make will be strongly influenced by what they perceive their SO is feeling as well as the outcome for themselves and their SO
Fi:


May very clearly describe exactly what and how they would be feeling in response to their SO’s actions
May express confusion as to what their SO is feeling or a desire to try and understand their feelings
Their own feelings will be clear and independent from whatever their SO might be feeling
Any decisions they make will be strongly influenced by what they feel is the right thing to do independent of the outcome on their SO

_**Things to be aware of**
_

_Pay attention to “T” analytical influence and approach to this scenario, may indicate T dom over F dom _
_Avoid stereotyping based on decisions made. Both Fi and Fe can display empathy for example_
_ex: insisting on staying by their SO’s side until the end. They each get to the decision by a different cognitive path. _
_Fi – because they determine it is the right thing to do. _
_Fe – Because of perceived negative effect on SO or themselves if they don't_
_Keep in mind there may not be an extreme noticable difference, both Fi and Fe can consider both, They each give a bit more emphasis and priority to one over the other_

*Scenario 2*
The purpose here again is to try and get a sense of Fe or Fi influence on decisions. Pay close attention to what the individual talks most about as that is likely where their F focus lies. Look beyond the decisions and try to discern what is motivating and driving the decision.

Fe: 


Will express possible outcomes on individuals involved based on various decisions
Decision will be mostly focused on the outcome of individuals involved ie: roommate, self, professor
Determining what is the right or wrong decision will be heavily influenced by outcome
Fi


Will express value judgments about the situation ie: what they perceive is right or wrong
Decision will be mostly focused on their internal sense of the right thing to do independent of outcome
Determining what is right or wrong will be heavily influenced by personal values

_**Things to be aware of**
_

_Do not stereotype based on the decision made, look for the influence behind the decision_
_Ex: Fe may decide not to help because they determine it is a temporary fix for their roommate and in the long run it will help them more to let them learn from this experience on their own _
_Ex: Fi may decide to help because they don’t place much value on the professors definition of right or wrong, instead they determine that letting their roommate struggle is wrong _

_Both outcome and personal values may be evident in the decision making process of both Fe and Fi, pay attention to which seems to have the stronger influence. _
_Fi does NOT mean “selfish” and Fe does NOT always mean a focus on the other person. Ex: Fe can also have an outcome focus that is based on what would happen to themselves if they decide to help _

*Scenario 3*
The purpose of this scenario is to try and get a sense of Te or Ti in their logical thought process. Pay close attention to what the individual talks most about that appeals or does not appeal to them about each project. Look beyond the decisions and try to discern what is influencing motivating their choice. It may not necessarily be T… it could be N or social introversion / extroversion. Factor in the Fe vs Fi assessment from the first two scenarios. Fe would be paired with Ti and Fi would be paired with Te.

Te


Strong Te may express enjoyment in logically working through problems with outside influence / stimuli (Primary, Tert Ne influence paired with Te increases the likelihood of this)
Strong Te may express a desire for relevancy, real world application, effect on the company
Tert / Inf Te being influenced by Ni may choose to work alone because group idea generation doesn’t appeal to them. The expansive nature of the project may also intimidate them.
Tert / Inf Te being influenced by Fi may choose to work alone because of past experience with group members not pulling their weight or living up to their standards
Ti


Strong Ti may express enjoyment in logically digging in to a singular problem preferring to be left alone to “think” (Primary, Tert Ni influence paired with Ti increases the likelihood of this)
Strong Ti may express a desire to fundamentally understand something as well as show a lack of concern for relevancy or real world application
Tert / Inf Ti being influenced by Ne may choose to work in a group because collective brainstorming appeals to them. The narrow focus of the individual project may bore them.
Tert / Inf Ti being influenced by Fe may choose to work in a group because the socialization aspect and group decision making sounds fun.

_**Things to be aware of**
_

_Depending on F / T dominance and N influence… this could end up being a much better determination of extroversion / introversion especially with tertiary and inferior T _

*Scenario 4*
The purpose of this scenario is to again try and get a sense of Te or Ti in their logical thought process. Pay close attention to how the individual’s logical process operates when forced into a social setting where they are receiving input of ideas and possible directions for the project. Look beyond the decisions and try to discern what logical process is influencing their behavior. Be aware of strong Ne / Ni influence here.

Te


Strong Te may try to step up and take leadership to try and logically put together the ideas being discussed
Strong Te may have a much more broad encompassing focus to trying to logically unify everyone ie: group voting
Ne influence will also motivate them to help drive idea generation
Strong Ne influence will be more driven to generate possibilities rather than externally organize them
Primary Ni/Si with tertiary Fi may mask Te here and seem like Ti, idea generation may be suppressed and more internal and narrowly focused (Ni), decision may be more personal value focused (Fi)
Ti


Strong Ti may choose to sit back and absorb the ideas, piecing them together internally. They may or may not choose to speak out eventually describing what they have brought together.
Strong Ti may have a much more narrow focus, internally picking and trying to unify the best of what was presented
Ni influence will increase the likelihood of silent observation as well as the internal unification process
Strong Ni influence will be much more driven to internally putting together the best possible course of action ie: deciding logically what they consider is the best direction for the group
Primary Ne/Se with tertiary Fe may mask Ti here and seem like Te, behavior may be more broad and encompassing, consist of participation in idea generation (Ne), trying to include the whole group in the decision (Fe)

_**Things to be aware of**_

_F vs T dominance again plays a big role here especially if is a primary / inferior separation. Be aware of the possibility of strong F influence on their decision. _
_N extroversion / introversion also plays a role in their behavior. Alignment with T extroversion / introversion connects the idea generation / logical process together thus strengthening the T effect on behavior. Opposing extroversion / introversion may connect more and align with F and mask the T effect on behavior. _
_Pay attention to the possible strength and clarity of F vs T in the scenarios thus far. In a Primary / Inferior combo one will seem very clear the other may be ambiguous or even seem like the opposite of what it is. In an Auxiliary / Tertiary combo both may be fairly clear and align with each other but which is dominant over the other may not. _

*Scenario 5*
This scenario is meant to determine social introversion / extroversion and determine whether they generate their own energy internally or need to draw it in from external sources.

Introversion


May prefer individual tasks that focus on things that interest them or are important to them
May show more of a 1 on 1 or intimate focus to socialization
Extroversion


May prefer activities that provide external stimuli and/or social interaction
May not show any social anxiety preferring a greater amount of social interaction

_**Things to be aware of**_

_Pay attention to the extroverted / introverted behaviors shown in scenario 3. _
_Primary Ne with aux Ti or Fi may look more introverted because Ne doesn’t necessarily seek out socialization, just external stimuli which could be something like a book or a movie. For example: This is why ENTP is considered the most introverted of the extroverted types, Primary Ne paired with Auxiliary Ti._
_The opposite effect can also manifest in auxiliary Fe users as Fe is a very socially extroverted function. _

*Scenario 6*
This scenario is meant to assess the strength of F vs T as well as what is primarily motivating their choice. Be aware of the influence of the inferior function here as well.

Primary T


May express more desire for doing things that pertain to analysis and logical thought

Primary F


May express more desire for self-expression or focus on affecting people

Aux / Tert F and T


May express both motives from above

_**Things to be aware of** 


Combine this with the F / T assessment from scenario 1-4 as well as the introvert / extrovert assessment from scenario 3 and 5
Both Fe and Te seek broad external relevance on people and/or society in general, if this desire is expressed try to discern whether it comes from an F or T influence.
Fi influence may be trying to champion a specific cause meaning something in there personal experience caused them to put significant value on a certain cause: ex: helping children overcome abuse
Ti influence may gravitate more towards individual analytical / logical type work
Be aware of possible abstract N / objective S influence on F and T here.
At this point you should have a fairly clear idea of introversion / extroversion as well as Fe/Ti vs Fi/Te. Use the key below to logically narrow down possible primary functions and types. You should be able to narrow it down to 2-4 possibilities here.
_
Introvert w/ Fe-Ti: Primary or Tertiary function could be Ti 


Strong T influence indicates primary Ti: *ISTP / INTP*
Ambiguous F / T influence indicating auxiliary Fe and tertiary Ti: *ISFJ / INFJ*

Extrovert w/ Fe-Ti: Primary or Tertiary function could be Fe


Strong F influence indicates primary Fe: *ESFJ / ENFJ*
Ambiguous F / T influence indicates auxiliary Ti and tertiary Fe: *ESTP / ENTP*

Introvert w/ Fi-Te: Primary or Tertiary function could be Fi


Strong F influence indicates primary Fi: *ISFP / INFP*
Ambiguous F / T influence indicates auxiliary Te and tertiary Fi: *ISTJ / INTJ*

Extrovert w/ Fi-Te: Primary or Tertiary function could be Te


Strong T influence indicates primary Te: *ESTJ / ENTJ*
Ambiguous F / T influence indicates auxiliary Fi and tertiary Te: *ESFP / ENFP*


*Scenario 7*
This is primarily meant to determine the strength of N vs S however you can also tell a lot about F and T from the descriptions used here.



T influence: Will take a more analytical approach to interpreting the image
F influence: Will describe feelings that the image presents to the individual
Se influence: Try to take in the big picture all at once, could express being overwhelmed sensory wise
Si influence: May focus on and notice details, color contrast, textures, may also describe physical sensations they would feel if there
Ne influence: May express and generate many ideas, concepts, possibilities, patterns in relation to specific details
Ni influence: May seek a singular and fundamental meaning behind the image, may also have a desire to explore and see more than what is there and/or imagine what could be

_**Things to be aware of** 


Primary / Inferior combo of F and T implies Auxiliary / Tertiary combo of N and S and vice versa
Consider introversion and extroversion in determining primary function possibilities
Between Scenario 6 and 7 a dominant function should become clear and you should be able to logically narrow things down to 1 or two possible types.
If the strength of S vs N is ambiguous here it could mean primary F or T. Introversion vs Extroversion should tell you which is primary. Attempt to determine Ni / Se or Ne / Si in order to determine exact type
If the strength of S vs N is clear it could mean F and T is ambiguous, introversion / extroversion should line up with primary Si / Se or Ni / Ne and thus allow you to determine exact type.
_
*MBTI Type Function Stack Key
*
Extroverted Sensor:
ESTP: Se – Ti – Fe – Ni
ESTJ: Te – Si – Ne – Fi
ESFP: Se – Fi – Te – Ni
ESFJ: Fe – Si – Ne – Ti

Extroverted Intuitive:
ENTP: Ne – Ti – Fe – Si
ENTJ: Te – Ni – Se – Fi
ENFP: Ne – Fi – Te – Si
ENFJ: Fe – Ni – Se – Ti

Introverted Sensor:
ISTP: Ti – Se – Ni – Fe
ISTJ: Si – Te – Fi – Ne
ISFP: Fi – Se – Ni – Te
ISFJ: Si – Fe – Ti – Ne

Introverted Intuitive:
INTP: Ti – Ne – Si – Fe
INTJ: Ni – Te – Fi – Se
INFP: Fi – Ne – Si – Te
INFJ: Ni – Fe – Ti – Se


----------



## Darkbloom

SCENARIO 1

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

*Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.


- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?

- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?*As already said,before finding out he has cancer I'd believe he found out or perhaps realized something about me he doesn't like,I'd definitely assume he's angry or disappointed and deeply enough to not even wanna confront me.
I'd try to get more information any way possible so I could find out what happened and fix it.
After finding out,I'm really not sure,I'd be scared of him dying of course but I'd try to keep him feeling positive and let him know I'm there for him no matter what.
As for primary focus,it really depends,being in a relationship with someone doesn't mean you love each other XD
But assuming we do love each other,my focus would be on wanting him to surviveI don't think I could even imagine him actually dying though.


SCENARIO 2*

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

*You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.


- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?

- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?

- Describe the flow of your decision making process.*
There's 2 possibilities(each going by assumptations roomate and I have an ok,civilized relationship)-1st possibility-roomate is my dear friend and a nice,grateful person-I help,I'm happy to help,I can't wait for her to get an A
2nd possibility-roomate is an annoying spoiled bitch-I say I'll help but then do it half-assedly making sure me and my other friends all get a better grade than her,then remember that occasion when I helped her to ask for favours later (or if she's too useless for me to need something from her then I just remind her it wasn't her work) XD
Sorry,I can be mean,someone has to be that too 

Anyway,I'd pay attention on whether she deserves it and what kind of friend she is/what role she plays in the group.I definitely wouldn't pay attention on what professor says,I lied,cheated,copied and ditched my way through high school very successfuly and just helping someone is nothing compared to that lol

SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

*Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.


- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?

- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?*
I like working with people and having a strong impact but I don't believe I'd ever want to waste my energy on some project like that,and doing anything but the 2nd one seems very difficult if job isn't extremely interesting.
To be perfectly honest I want no projects,I just wanna get married XD

SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

*Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.

- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.

- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.*I'm very bad at coming up with ideas but I'm much better at fixing and filtering them,so that's what I'd do,I'd try to be nice while correcting them though.I'd also make up an idea now and then because I know people don't take what I do seriously if I don't actually come up with anything(nevermind they are like a group of elementary school children without me)

SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

*It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.


- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?

- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?*S-ish things often with N-ish motivation,I think you remember enough 

Btw some things give me a huge amount of energy in a second but it doesn't last,if that makes sense.Like,I get energized but it's not some sort of usable energy,it's more like adrenaline rush or something.
For example,I love getting messages,comments,forum replies,thanks,etc.,just the feeling of having x new notifications is amazing XD


SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

*You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor

- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?

- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?

- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?*Something with taking care of little kids,musician,clergy.Weird,I know.
Kids are wonderful(really small ones),musicians(singers?) get to not only perform and be popular but they are also in some cases so loved and adored and make a huge difference in people's lives,they are just such strong influences.
Clergy,I don't know,it just seems like ultimate perfection,basically representing everything certain religion is about.And I'm not even religious.

It would be hard to choose more XD



SCENARIO 7

*Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?


- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.

- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?

- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?*I didn't realy notice anything at first,like with most pictures,but when I forced myself to see something I noticed the different textures and how they work together in a strange way.
I think I focused on those things because they probably were the main focus of the picture,they just look inviting to the eye.

I just didn't like it,it's not nice looking and it does not make me imagine any kind of different world,doesn't make me wanna be there

@Jinsei 

gonna look at the key now!


----------



## Darkbloom

Looked at the key,I just can't make sense of it,it's too late here XD

I really like the changes though!
But then again,it probably doesn't show in the answers because I can't think 
And sorry for typos if there are any!


----------



## TheOddRhombus

@Jinsei So I'm here on the proper thread now, sorry about that. I'll just copy what I wrote before because some of it seems to be translatable and I'll add in all of the new parts within each section and new sections as well. I would really like your personal analysis, and I'll check the key as well. Please do let me know if I need to be more specific in my answers/have any more questions. I'll share what I made of the key as well to aid you Here we go!:

Good to see ya. So a new experiment--cool. I'll gladly participate. Especially seeing as I have yet to reach a conclusion regarding my type, if you are actually onto something with this scenario-based method I would no doubt be stoked. BTW, if you don't mind me prying, I noticed that you now are listed as 'unknown personality'. What led to this newfound(at least to me) uncertainty and ambiguity? Before I get onto the responses, I'd like to request that you keep in mind the role that aspergers plays in my life and how it might impact my type. Anywho, here are my responses:

NEW Scenario 7:

The very first thing I noticed was the magnitude of that rock structure, and I admired how much notably bigger it was than the cluster of trees below. Then, I began to wonder what was around the corner, and then I looked at the water to try and figure out which way it was flowing. My eyes then drifted to a darkened part on the far right corner. I thought about if it was another section of the river or an entrance to a cave or merely a shadow. Then, I saw all the light shining down on the cave and wondered what was above. I have the urge to be there and meander around like an adventurer or even just chill. 

Scenario 1:

- The primary focus of my feelings is just that--understanding and sorting through my feelings. I've always done rash and volatile things because of my rarely shown but explosive "ticking bomb" feelings many times before, and I want to be able to understand and contain them better. In this scenario, my feelings motivated me to do what was in her best interests, as she was in more of a priority than myself because of her cancer. I wanted her to die in peace. At first, I was immensely angered. How incredibly disrespectful! After I found out, I at first became rather sympathetic. My first thought was I should go check in on her. Then I thought about the reasons for her not telling me, and decided it would be best to act like I didn't find out. After that was over, I pondered on what I could take from this event. Yes--never be so quick to assume. As for the location of these feelings, I'd say on the center of my back. It's so hard to reach..and grasp. In fact, I debated quitting this questionnaire and deleting this post, because I was so frustrated with feeling inept & elementary/childish in my responses to this. Onto 2.

Scenario 2:

- Outwardly, I would say give me a minute to consider this and get back to you. Then I drift off in my mind: Hmm, an interesting predicament. At the end of the day, I'd have to say no to my roommate though. "Students are to work alone," lingers in my mind. While I was tempted when I heard it was to not copy answers but study, it still doesn't feel right. They could've asked earlier if they had a genuine interest or passion for accumulating knowledge on this topic/wanting to get better marks. Once I'm done thinking and have a justification/plan I'll go get him/her and tell them my response: "No, I cannot help you. It would be going against what the professor said, and it just doesn't feel right to me. Besides, I'm much too busy. Why don't you look up some resources online to study?" I've been sitting here for a few minutes imagining this and what would be best to do, but all that comes to my mind is hmm. I'm displeased with my overall response here, but that's the best I could whip up. It is time to move on to #3 lest I become stuck in a loop of over-analysis. 

Scenario 3:

- Let me think about this for a moment. I'd at this moment be inclined to choose Problem #2. This is for the independence and individual fundamental understanding that would be gained. I would also gain a feeling of use in this society by providing others with this understanding via 'streamlining' it. However, I'd definitely be ok with Problem #1 as well. While I am incredibly anti-social, I greatly like to gather opinions and hear out everybody's thought processes towards brainstorming, problem-solving, etc. I absolutely crave that. If I could observe and not contribute first-hand to the debate myself, that would be preferable. The major things that influenced my decision was the isolation and effectiveness. Imagine if everybody was doing stuff like that, things'd get done a lot quicker. 

OLD Scenario 4, NEW SCENARIO 5:

- Now this is my kind of scenario. I feel I gain a non-physical charge from brain teasers, riddles, and puzzles--things of that nature. I like stuff that messes with my brain, and gets me to think differently and approach problems from all angles. Also, being creative and coming up with stuff in my imagination and making things out of it--pictures, papers, games, etc. I would also read about a topic I am interested in(currently Philosophy!), work through what's new that I've learned in my book, and try forming a good opinion or analysis about it. I also would at some point indubitably play video games. Preferably madden, because that is my favorite. I like to experiment with plays and assemble fantasy rosters. 

NEW Scenario 4:

I would quietly focus intently on their suggestions, and then judge if it makes sense. I'd start by imagining said proposal in action, and how it would work. I would bring up any issues I find with it to the group and perhaps share some of my own after I have a lengthy amount of time to think through them. 

OLD Scenario 5, NEW Scenario 6:

- It was fairly easy to select three because I have a clear picture of what I want to do, but I am genuinely interested in about 75% of these fields, and would want to learn about them for curiosity's sake. I selected Scientist, Engineer, and Teacher. What motivated me to choose these three was that scientist and teacher contribute towards giving people a greater understanding of the universe/s. Engineer for its practical application of theory/ideas I have. I could combine my engineering studies with my inventive nature to whip up some awesome test stuff--think Da Vinci. None are primarily appealing though, I want to be a philosophy professor when I age. That seems to fit a niche right in-between these two categories. Nevertheless, if I had to choose, I'd pick category 2. Engineering sounds rather intriguing, and science is always fun. Perhaps an analyst as well. Artistry/Psychology also sounds cool, though. Category 2 is more appealing because it's overall focus aligns more with mine, gaining a complete understanding of everything. It was difficult, because what I want to pursue wasn't in one.

OLD Scenario 6:

- I would want to talk about philosophy, video gaming strategies, drawing, roleplaying, science, animals, and whatever else I can't currently think of! I'm not sure what specifically encapsulates my interest for these topics..perhaps an unyielding sense of inquisitiveness? IDK. 

Scenario 7:

- I would choose Course of Action #1. It seems flat-out unintelligent to go with option 2. It is worth the risk for sure to find a new, way more effective process. What influenced me to make this decision was the glistening temptation of finding an uber-effective way of doing this and also thinking about one of my idols' tesla and how I could mimic him. His words regarding Edison and the needle in the haystack appear in my mind. I could have a much more effective way of doing things if I were to go down option 1. 

So we've reached the end, hooray. I'm eager to hear your interpretation of my responses. - Jack


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

*SCENARIO 1

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.

- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?* At first I'd feel very confused. I'd be shell shocked. But after finding out the reason from his family, I'd feel overwhelmed. I might not know where exactly to start. But I'd continue to try and find ways to reach out to my SO in hopes to help him get through this. I wouldn't want him to be alone in this, or without me at least. I'd be persistent in getting him to respond to me so we could figure this out together.

*- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?* I'd definitely be concerned about my SO's well being and helping him get through this. But it'd be derived from also wanting to satisfy my own need of being there for him. It's a mix of both wanting to help him and satisfy myself. Basic instinct, I guess.





*SCENARIO 2

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.

- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?* I'd help them as much as I could. Regardless of whatever the teacher said, it wouldn't make sense if all I'm doing is helping them and not straight up giving them the answers. 

*- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?* The fact that whether my friend fails or passes due to my willingness to help would be a big factor. I wouldn't say it necessarily feels like my responsibility, but like I said before, it wouldn't make sense to not tutor them some if I knew the material and it was between failing/passing the class for them. 

*- Describe the flow of your decision making process.* They need help. I can provide said help. Teacher doesn't have to know. ?????? What else is there?






*SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.

- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?* Project 2. Things I can work out in a specific manner without having to focus on more than one thing are better suited to my abilities. Working in groups can be a bit stressful, and working alone means I have my own task and know exactly what it is I'm doing, so regardless of the difficulty of said task- it turns out to be easier for me and something I'd be more inclined to accept. 

*- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?* Working alone and only having one specific task to work through instead of a broad area of tasks.






*SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.

- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting. *I'd be evaluating all of their ideas internally. I'd probably have very little to say and let everyone work everything out, while quietly understanding what was going on and how I'd be incorporated into the project. 

*- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.* I prefer working quietly and without imposing on other's ideas unless their ideas are clearly stupid--in which case I'd probably say something. But unless I had an idea I knew would bring something to the table, I prefer to work with others and apply myself in ways I'm better at. 








*SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.

- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?* Sleeping or sitting at home watching TV/on the internet or reading. Maybe going out by myself and walking around places. I'd be fine going to hang out with a person or two at a time, but no groups. It really depends on who I'd be going out with, too.

*- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?* Being in situations that don't require a lot from me social cues wise. If I have to consistently participate in some way in a group or with people, that's draining. So just avoiding that will help me get some of that lost energy back. 










*SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor

- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?* Artist - Being able to creatively express myself and get money out of it? Hell yeah. Actor - Again with the self expression. I'd be able to act out personas but go home and still be the same person outside of those roles. It might be sort of tiring after a fashion, though. Psychologist - Anything to do with Psychology, Sociology, Culture/etc interests me. So to be able to work in this specific area would be interesting to say the least. Probably a bit of a challenge.

*- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?* Easy. I know what I like and what I don't like. I'm not going to focus on something I might not like since the possibility of me not liking it is there for a reason. I'm not a big chance taker. 

*- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?* Being content in my career is important to me. If I dread going to work every day, then it's not for me. I can't do something I hate for an extended period of time and be happy. 















*SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?


- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.* The way the light sets really calming tones to the trees and front part of the cave(?). It's calming. But the darker part of the picture is a bit eerie--almost the exact opposite of the brighter side of the picture.

*- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things? *How can I not be focused on those things? I guess I see the picture as a whole first, and then see details. But even the details I see are somewhat broad. I'm not paying too much attention to things like the ripples in the water or how many trees there are. Things like the light interest me, and the coloring. 

*- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?* It's a nice picture. I like it enough. It's calming yet eerie at the same time. I wouldn't say it's amazing or anything, though.


----------



## Jinsei

@visionaryjack thanks for taking the time to repost here, very considerate of you! I was going to try and answer you in the other thread, but I'm glad you answered the new questions too.

Scenario 1: The ticking bomb description as well as a desire to understand your feelings / possible confusion towards your own feelings seems very indicative of inferior Fe to me. Very much like Te likes to externalize the logical thinking process and often needs external influence to help organize thoughts... Fe, especially tertiary or inferior operates in much the same way. If unable to externalize the internal feelings build up without being fully sorted through and processed... when enough emotional pressure builds... it can boil over and explode like a volcano. I in no way felt your feelings were inept or childish though.

Scenario 2: Begining to wonder about sensing Fe in scenario 1... this seems much more likely to have an Fi influence however your reasoning seems to have a heavy analytical aspect to it so I'm wondering if introversion and ausbergers has an influence here. You do mention more than once that it doesn't "feel" right to you though which could be indicative of Fi.

Scenario 3: Here I am initially getting Ti especially when you mention finding value in reaching a fundamental understanding on the individual project. Looking at the second half that could be very indicative of Ne instead of Te. Ne loves getting fed external stimuli in order to get the creative juices flowing.

New Scenario 4: Definitely getting strong Ti here and a possible Ne influence as well. After the first 4 I am leaning towards Ti / Fe.

New Scenario 5: I think we know you are pretty introverted, sensing a bit of an Ne influence here as well in your varying interests and love of things that externally stimulate imagination and brain twisting perspectives.

New Scenario 6: Clear T and N influence in career choices

Old Scenario 6 and 7: Definitely abstract utilitarian focus but I think we already have established that you are NT

New Scenario 7: We already know you are N over S and I am really getting an Ne / Si flavor to what you describe. Si is picking up and shifting between specific details but diverse Ne imagination, questions, possibilities, and connections are definitely driving here.

So all of that leads me to INTP with Ti - Ne - Si - Fe in that order. This honestly in conjunction with autism would explain a lot. As I mentioned before... one of the things I have discoverd from all of the feedback I have gotten is that Ne doesn't necessarily need "social" stimulation... just "external" stimulation. This could be in the form of books, tv shows, puzzles, brainteasers, video games, etc. The creativity and idea generation I get from you seems very broad, expansive, and shifting... connecting dots between lots of varying and diverse themes. 

Also, what you described about feelings being a ticking bomb seems very much to point towards inferior Fe for me. I have the same problem sometimes even being auxiliary Fe. I would imagine the effect could be even more drastic with tertiary or inferior Fe. As far as relieving the emotional pressure that builds up, talking through your feelings with someone who understands you need that in order to process and understand them would be very helpful but if that stirs too much social anxiety for you I would suggest finding a different way to externalize and organize them such as journaling. Socialization isn't truly necessary, you just need to externally feed your feelings back to yourself. Journaling may help you relieve the emotional pressure before it builds too much, help you process, understand, and organize your feelings, and possibly even help give you the courage to address those feelings with any individuals they may be directed towards.

Anyway, it's great to hear from you again Jack and I really hope this helps! Can't wait to hear what you think!

Oh! Amost forgot about to answer your question! No I am not doubting my type at all. I just wanted to hide the info while I was experimenting and developing this test.


----------



## Jinsei

Living dead said:


> Looked at the key,I just can't make sense of it,it's too late here XD
> 
> I really like the changes though!
> But then again,it probably doesn't show in the answers because I can't think
> And sorry for typos if there are any!


Going back over your answers and what we have already discussed, I really think ENFJ (Fe - Ni - Se - Ti) is a pretty good fit for you. Is there something about the type that rubs you the wrong way or doesn't feel like it fits to you?


----------



## Jinsei

@perpetuallyreticent Thanks for taking the test! Have any thoughts about yourself based on the key? Seems like you are inconclusive between N and S for yourself based on your signature.

**edit**

Reading through your answers is interesting because it seems a little like Fe / Ti but it honestly could go either way.

Scenario 1 - could be either Fe or Fi here... possibly Fi

Scenario 2 - seems like maybe Fe but unsure.

Scenario 3 - seems like Ti but could be influenced by Fi / Ni with inferior Te feeling overwhelmed at the prospect of a large expansive project.

Scenario 4 - seems like maybe Ti but you talk a lot about ideas which leads me to an Fi / Ni influence

Scenario 5 - introvert

Scenario 6 - getting clear Fi in the decision making here

Scenario 7 - I am definitely getting Se / Ni fairly close in strength here, so an aux / tert pairing fits. Trying to take in the whole image first is very Se and Ni is clearly feeding you fundamental ideas and concepts that describe the abstract elements of the image as a whole.

Seems like ISFP is right on for you - Fi Se Ni Te


----------



## TheOddRhombus

@Jinsei Thanks much for the speedy response. Indeed INTP has been one of the main considerations for quite some time, so your conclusion isn't terribly shocking to me. I needn't really be sold on the merits of having high Ne. I used to view it as not really a significant part of my psyche, but honestly I was ill-informed at that time. I am even open to and considering ENTP to a degree. INTP seems to be my best overall fit withal but N-dominance. I have always viewed that as my most likely dominant function type, holding imagination and inquisitiveness above all else including logical validity. That being said, Ti describes my entirety pretty much 90+% accurately. Also, a lot of people around here seem to think I have high Ni, so that has been perhaps dissuading me and muddling my perceptions. Anywho, great to hear this from ya. Thanks for the advice on coping with low-tier Fe, BTW. Seems like a great idea. This analysis could be just what I need to finally conclude my type. I can't write anymore now though, as it is unfortunately my bedtime. Be seeing ya. - Jack


----------



## Jinsei

visionaryjack said:


> @Jinsei Thanks much for the speedy response. Indeed INTP has been one of the main considerations for quite some time, so your conclusion isn't terribly shocking to me. I needn't really be sold on the merits of having high Ne. I used to view it as not really a significant part of my psyche, but honestly I was ill-informed at that time. I am even open to and considering ENTP to a degree. INTP seems to be my best overall fit withal but N-dominance. I have always viewed that as my most likely dominant function type, holding imagination and inquisitiveness above all else including logical validity. That being said, Ti describes my entirety pretty much 90+% accurately. Also, a lot of people around here seem to think I have high Ni, so that has been perhaps dissuading me and muddling my perceptions. Anywho, great to hear this from ya. Thanks for the advice on coping with low-tier Fe, BTW. Seems like a great idea. This analysis could be just what I need to finally conclude my type. I can't write anymore now though, as it is unfortunately my bedtime. Be seeing ya. - Jack


No problem and I'm so happy I could help! I remember talking about Ni a lot with you and others who were trying to help identify your type however the very singular and deep focus of Ti plus your very introverted nature could possibly be causing people to mistake Ne for Ni. Both accomplish much the same thing as far as generating ideas however Ni typically has a much more singular and narrow focus on one particular possibility or abstract concept at a time. Ne is typically a shot gun blast of all sorts of possibilities, concepts, patterns , connections etc. Strong logical Ti too would drive the desire to focus on one thing and logically break it down to a fundamental understanding. I have honestly always admired Ne for it's incredible ability to generate possibilities and to have the focus of Ti paired with the power of Ne... would be pretty cool in my opinion.

Anyway, I really hope the techniques in dealing with Fe help! Let me know how it works out for you!


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Here we go, I havent done any typing test for a while :tongue:

SCENARIO 1

please god, lemme not be in this kinda situation ever in my life :crying:

I cant answer :frustrating:

SCENARIO 2

I think I'd help him. Although it depends on the vibe I had got from him, if he is a lazy ass who is just "needing" me, I'll tutor him to some wrong answers.

SCENARIO 3

In depth analysis meant to be done alone ? :frustrating: 
Sounds like torture, I'd chose Project 1 even if I consider myself introverted.

SCENARIO 4

I'd feel lucky to have such group members. I'd probably take a step back and let them do organizing and thinking stuff and be lazy unless I see problems with their thinking or direction the project. I'd still do my part with the (almost) best as I can.

SCENARIO 5

I'd be at home, playing video games and watchig TV while lying on bed. :kitteh:
It helps if its a sunny day then I'd go out and have a walk. Meet up with some friends maybe.
I think friendly group settings and a good atmosphere is giving me motivation to talk more/energy. Also, intriguing storylines in games/movies and I imagine myself in that and be excited about that.

SCENARIO 6

Actor, entrepeneur, manager (just ahead of artist/musician)
I like the fact that they are active jobs, especially the first 2 and so they are easy to chose. Not sure about being a manager, I just picked it up because I dont think I have good artistic or musical abilities. 
On a second thought I may have preferred scientist (sth to do with plants) over manager as well. Its because I like nature. :happy:

The first two was easy but hard to decide on 3rd. Two of the most important aspects of jobs for me; they should be fast-paced, relatively easy and be outdoors as possible as it can be. :kitteh: 

SCENARIO 7

The striking contrast between shadows and sunlight. The rock formation is sth to look at, it looks fascinating. I want to go and experience that place, take pictures and wander around in a boat.
Then the trees, umm, they kinda look outta place almost photoshopped. I'd guess this place to have a cold climate and this picture being taken in winter time. Oh and I love sunny days in winter. Warmth of sunlight in contrast to cold tempature. Its just .. good :happy:

I was focused on these thigs because ... err.. they were there ? I'd give this picture a 8, a very good looking scenery.

Edit : Looked at key, seems like I'm sorta sensor and then nothing to gon on from lol. Maybe eSxx? 
@Jinsei


----------



## Darkbloom

Jinsei said:


> Going back over your answers and what we have already discussed, I really think ENFJ (Fe - Ni - Se - Ti) is a pretty good fit for you. Is there something about the type that rubs you the wrong way or doesn't feel like it fits to you?


Looked at the key again and it makes sense,I know I do sound like a sensor a bit but Se dom/aux is out of question imo and I'm fairly certain I use Ni and Se with Ni and Se being close to each other.ENFJ makes sense,but descriptions are a bit too dramatic,I'm not that social,I just enjoy social atmosphere and obviously care about relationships as well as how I'm seen,who I am to others,etc. but I'm not sociable in some ways.I just really dislike many people,tbh sometimes it's like no one is good enough for me XD
I mean,not literally no one but I'll be talking to a person or group and actually spend lots of time with them but secretly thinking "OMG,why am I even talking to you,please be aware of how lucky you are I'm talking to you" XD
I also feel like my Ti is strong but people are often going on about how my Ti is inferior,so I don't know,maybe I just use it a lot but in a way that makes it inferior Ti?


----------



## TheOddRhombus

Jinsei said:


> No problem and I'm so happy I could help! I remember talking about Ni a lot with you and others who were trying to help identify your type however the very singular and deep focus of Ti plus your very introverted nature could possibly be causing people to mistake Ne for Ni. Both accomplish much the same thing as far as generating ideas however Ni typically has a much more singular and narrow focus on one particular possibility or abstract concept at a time. Ne is typically a shot gun blast of all sorts of possibilities, concepts, patterns , connections etc. Strong logical Ti too would drive the desire to focus on one thing and logically break it down to a fundamental understanding. I have honestly always admired Ne for it's incredible ability to generate possibilities and to have the focus of Ti paired with the power of Ne... would be pretty cool in my opinion.
> 
> Anyway, I really hope the techniques in dealing with Fe help! Let me know how it works out for you!


Everybody seems to want the things they don't have in regards to this theory--I'm quite envious of sensors for their pragmatism and attention to detail personally. I've exhausted tons of resources on gathering data about aspie people's types and honestly a good at least 80% is INTJ. With the other 10%s being INTP and ISTP/INFJ. My analysis of the key was much aligned with yours, so I don't really feel the need to post it. However, I did get a larger role of Te in mine. That was about the only difference. Anywho, I'm immensely glad to hear we are on the same page, as you are one of the people I trust the most to type *people* lol. I'd want to hear what StunnedFox makes of this and if we reach a consensus I'll confidently assert my type. I'll just do it via PM though to avoid clogging the thread. Best of luck in the experiments, though. I'll be sure to rate it. I may stop by later and critique it as well.  - Jack


----------



## Jinsei

@crashbandicoot

Looking at scenario 1-4... its hard to say conclusively due to the lack of info lol... but I'm leaning towards Te / Fi.

Scenario 5: I wouldn't necessarily say introvert or extrovert... could go either way honestly. Your social setting is a bit more intimate but it sounds like you would get energized by being around close friends and talking about things that interest you.

Scenario 6: Going with a possible T over F influence here but I'm uncertain... could be motivatied by Fi as well. Possible aux / tert combo.

Scenario 7: Definitely getting Si honing in on specific details however I am sensing an Ne influence too in generating possibilities... you may not even be aware of it. Why do you say it is possibly taken in winter... I suspect I know but do you realize why that idea dropped into your head? You are the first to mention the possibility of winter here and just before I read you message I was looking at the photo and thinking the same thing. Lots of people notice the trees behind the evergreens and assume they are dead... but I was thinking to myself, why do they assume that? It could just be winter... or winter transitioning into spring in this photo.

Anyway, getting strong Si but still with the inferior maybe even subconscious influence of Ne. ISTJ fits pretty well... I might be inclined to say ESTJ because both Si and Ne seemed pretty clear... and there is the possibility of you being an extrovert. Not sure if the difference in strength between Te and Fi is that much to warrant a primary / inferior combo however.

ISTJ or ESTJ is my guess


----------



## Jinsei

visionaryjack said:


> Everybody seems to want the things they don't have in regards to this theory--I'm quite envious of sensors for their pragmatism and attention to detail personally. I've exhausted tons of resources on gathering data about aspie people's types and honestly a good at least 80% is INTJ. With the other 10%s being INTP and ISTP/INFJ. My analysis of the key was much aligned with yours, so I don't really feel the need to post it. However, I did get a larger role of Te in mine. That was about the only difference. Anywho, I'm immensely glad to hear we are on the same page, as you are one of the people I trust the most to type *people* lol. I'd want to hear what StunnedFox makes of this and if we reach a consensus I'll confidently assert my type. I'll just do it via PM though to avoid clogging the thread. Best of luck in the experiments, though. I'll be sure to rate it. I may stop by later and critique it as well.  - Jack


Thanks Jack! You honor me! That is interesting data on the typical types of people with aspie. I suppose INTJ could very well be a possibility however I'm still leaning much more towards INTP... more factors seemt to fit there in my opinion. I'm very curious to hear other's takes on it too so don't feel bad posting more on this thread. I'm also curious as to where you saw Te come out in your responses... just incase my perspective is off or overlooking it somehow.


----------



## Immolate

Answers 3 and 4 are new(ish).

1. Fi, strong empathy for partner because I care deeply for them

2. Fi, "Why not? I see no harm in it."

3. The first time around, I was influenced by my introversion and perfectionism. This time I'm going to factor that out and focus on the project. Although I like in-depth analysis and controlling my own work, I would ultimately have to go with the first project because it has an actual outcome. The second project is more about research for the sake of research. That can satisfy me in an academic setting, but I don't see the payoff in a work setting. (Te)

4. First of all, I would feel relieved that my group is actively participating and bouncing ideas around. It's true that I like taking control of my work, but I don't like having an entire project on my shoulders knowing other people can help. In this scenario, I would contribute my own ideas or build on what others are saying. I would like to contribute something to the project instead of sitting around quietly. If someone has a strong background in something I'm unfamiliar with, I would ask them to explain their ideas to the group. That way, we would all have a sense of what the project is going to be. It would be best to divide the work according to our strengths and agree on a research method, formatting, ways to communicate, etc. (Te...?)

5. Introverted

6. Fi (psychology, counseling) and Te (scientist, engineer)

7. You determined Ne/Si.

Your scoring key leads me to ISTJ. You said you didn't think I was primary Si; maybe I'm on my way to exploring Ne. Interpretation welcome.

Just wanted to leave feedback


----------



## Tad Cooper

*
SCENARIO 1*

*FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer. *
- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?

I'd feel devastated. I'd probably start with a sinking feeling in my chest, then have to hold back tears, because it's not fair for me to be upset when I'm not the one suffering with this. I'd want to go and see them, to try and help them and support them, but be torn because it would be easier to let them shut me out. I think I'd feel like I had a responsibility and a need to see it through to the end. I wouldn't want to abndon someone I cared so deeply for that I stayed with them for that long.

- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?

My feelings would be focused on myself and them, then vaguely on their family/friends. I'd feel terrible for them to have to hear such horrible news, upset in myself for being unable to change the outcome and feel sorry for the family who have to watch their loved one die.

*SCENARIO 2 *

*FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.*​
- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?
I'd offer to explain the general subject, but I wouldn't tell them anything about the test. I don't agree with cheating generally, because you don't learn anything just by taking someone else's ideas. I'd be annoyed they didn't ask before and so led to this negative situation. I feel I kind of had to help them in some way because I had the advantage, but also wouldn't want to becaus eI'd put in the time and effort and they didn't.

- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?

I think the fact that they had to chance to ask me for help before and didn't, but waited until the last minute. It seems selfish of them, becaus eI'd need to work hard for the test too and they want my time to be spent helping them catch up when they didn't work. If they HAD worked hard and still not understood I'd be a lot more sympathetic and try and explain everything to them.

- Describe the flow of your decision making process.

Along the lines of: Why didn't they ask me for help sooner? How hard have they worked? Do I have time to help them as well as maintaining my grades? How close am I to them? How much should I invest in helping them?


*SCENARIO 3*

*FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.*​
- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?

The second project because I get to work alone. I really don't like group work. I like to be able to go in depth with ideas, explore them thoroughly and spot things within the narrow field people may have missed (I actually did a project like that recently, working on a few mutant plant lines to increase seed yields and found it very enjoyable. I worked alone for the majority of the time, worked at my own pace, wasn't monitored at all, kept very detailed notes of what I found and thought about and took a lot of pictures to remind myself of important things).

- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?

Working alone is important to me, as I like to see my own work become something, rather than a collective effort. I enjoy examining every aspect of a project in detail to see how it all works and what affects what else. I tend to find projects involving both research and practical work very rewarding. I don't mind if my project doesn't amount to much, but would prefer it to have some kind of impact (why do something when you don't learn anything or produce anything? You need to gain something).
*SCENARIO 4*

*FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.

*​- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.

I'd write them all down, categorize them into different sections of the project and such. I would allow all the ideas to come into my mind and then filter them against the project guidelines. I have a habit of being a little bit biased and if I love an idea I'll do my best to make it fit into the project, but generally I'd want the idea that worked best.

- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.

I don't like to go off topic with work. I like exploring ideas in my own time, but with a project I like to focus on where we're going with it. I'll happily think about 'useless' things when there's not pressure, but in this case I would want to produce results that I deemed acceptable. I like to make sure the group is working smoothly, that people all get a say, but that only the very best ideas are chosen.

*SCENARIO 5*

*FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.*​
- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?

I'd try and sleep in until after 8am (a lie in for me). I'd then get up and do my usual routine of lifting weights, getting washed and clean, having breakfast etc. I'd then play some games with the TV on in the background (probably on a documentary channel). After a while I'd take a break, go for a long walk outside in a natural area (I live near a nature reserve so like to go there often). I'd then come home, have lunch and read or study for a while (I find studying can be relaxing at my own pace). Later I'd probably go out again to the shops to get food for dinner, go home and make dinner and watch a documentary or a good TV show. I would then play more video games, have supper, and then read in bed before going to sleep. I usually have my laptop near me and on a lot of the time when I'm not really using it much just in case I need to look something up.

- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?
Reading really good stories, drawing, listening to music, learning things (either from books, TV or the internet etc). Sometimes I do get energy from good online conversations or with friends in real life.
*SCENARIO 6*

*FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor

*​- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?

Scientist (what I'm aiming for at the moment), Computer programmer, Actor.

- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?

It was fairly easy. I used to be very unsure what I wanted to do with my future, but once I decided on becoming a scientist I became very set on it and now can't think of doing anything else! I thought computer programmer because I have a deep interest in how computers work (I'd like to be able to programme and build one at some point). I think my interest in computers came from me breaking loads of them when I was younger (including blowing one up) and I like to learn how to stop making mistakes. With actor, it seems random, but I find pretending to be someone or something I'm not very satisfying. It's interesting to change everything about yourself and see reactions.


- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?

I have a big interest in science because of the fact it allows me to understand the deeper meanings behind things. I like to know how everything works and WHY. (I actually had a tutor who said I would find learning hard because I have to know everything about the subject in order to be able to communicate my knowledge well). I like to see empirical evidence, but also the theory behind it, so biology is a good subject for me (I get to study philosophy of science and do physical projects).
With computers, I find them a challenge and that's something I really enjoy. I like to be tested and struggle in order to learn things (I enjoy maths because of this. I'm terrible at it, but feel very rewarded solving any of it because of that). It's also quite practical nowadays to be able to look after your own technology (I've spent hours onto technicians who know less about computers than I do, which made me want to be independent from them even more).
With acting, it's an exploration of the self and a test on my ability to change and adapt. I find change can be hard, but do enjoy it because of it. I like pushing myself most of the time. 



*SCENARIO 7*

*Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?*

​
- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.

I immediately thought of the third Indianna Jones film. I noticed the water, because it doesn't seem to fit with the rest of the image. The greenery also struck me as out of place. 

- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?

Probably because they didn't seem to fit well with what was there. Big dry looking cliffs with a sprig of green and a pool of water in the middle seems strange (but then I'm from the UK and we don't see stuff like that much). The Indianna Jones bit was because I know those films too well and it looked like part of one of the scenes.

- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?

It was fairly appealing because it's something very different to what I experience daily. I'd like to visit it. It seemed like the water would be refreshing after walking in the dry conditions of the cliffs. I'd like to go and hike there, sit and watch the water and stuff.


----------



## owlet

*Scenario 1*​
- *Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?*
I would have felt concerned initially that they had cut off contact and probably assumed something bad had happened, plus suddenly cutting all ties with me would (most likely) be out of character. As soon as I heard about it, I would try to contact them just to say I would be there - but it would depend on how they reacted to the diagnosis i.e. if they thought it would be better to suffer through it alone. If they felt they didn't want to cause me or others problems, I would go and make sure I just hung out with them so they would be distracted and could have a nice time.
I would feel devastated inside and probably feel like the world had become a dark and terrible place. I would probably cry a lot on my own, but I would make sure they didn't notice.

-* In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?*
Primary focus? It would be a combination of being destroyed internally and trying to make sure I kept going as usual.

*Scenario 2*​
_- _*How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?*
I would help them because why not? If I was doing very well, I wouldn't have to worry about my own grades and could spare the extra time to make sure someone else doesn't fail. Win-win. I would recommend they talked to the professor tough, so they could be prepared in the future. 

- *What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?*
Time. If I felt I didn't have time, I'd recommend they asked the professor. 

- *Describe the flow of your decision making process.*
Do I have the time and energy to help them? Do they really need my help? Can I actually explain this to them? If I'd answer those with a 'yes', then I'd help them. I'd feel maybe a little anxious about helping them in case I was caught.


*SCENARIO 3*
​
-* Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?*
#2 because I really don't enjoy managing a group. To be honest, as soon as I saw the second had no group work, I chose it. I prefer to be able to focus and work as hard as I like on an individual project with very limited interaction, if possible. I don't mind a narrow focus either, as it means I can add more information into a specific area.

- *What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?*
Group work. I really can't stand it.

*SCENARIO 4*​_- _*Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.*I'd write ideas down that might be useful and try to contribute my own. I would also ask if anyone had any specific tasks they wanted to do, or any specific areas they had an interest in. If there was something I was very keen on doing, I'd mention it early on._

- _*Describe what major influences drive this behavior.*
Making sure we get enough information for the project and that everyone is working well together, without any resentment building up - resentment always causes a lot of problems, as does vying for leadership/control. I'd try to make sure everyone was happy with what they were doing and could just go off and get it completed as soon as possible, so we had a maximum amount of time for revision. The mentioning my interest early on would be to secure a topic I wanted to look at.

*SCENARIO 5*
​
- *Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?*
I would read as much as I wanted in the evening, then lie-in and get up very gradually. I would then play videogames or write for a while, mess around on the internet and look up some writing information. I would probably go for a walk and maybe watch a film, or something. Basically, I'd have a day where I could go at my own pace, without being rushed or pressured.

- *What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?*
Writing stories, especially when I get inspired by something. Reading a good book (sometimes in Japanese to work my brain)/watching a good film/listening to music. Researching things I'm interested in.

*SCENARIO 6

*
​- *What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?*
Artist (if it includes author), Psychologist, Teacher (if that includes higher education).

- *Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?*
Difficult, because my actual plan for careers goes something like: writer on the side of publisher, maybe some translating.

- *Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?*
Creativity, interest, potential to learn more/develop skills. Hence, artist is highest as it includes all these things. I don't mind the idea of studying the mind, but wouldn't want to do a lot of the compulsory dry research I'd seen be a big part of psychology. I also wouldn't mind teaching if it was in small classes and on a subject I was interested in.


*SCENARIO 7*

*Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?*

​
- *Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.*
The trees and the water, as their vibrancy contrasts the desert-like cliffs. It's a very unusual picture in that respect.

- *Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?*
Because half the image looks like a lake with trees, while the other half looks like a desert. It seems like it could be a scene from a film or story.

- *Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?*
I found it fairly appealing, as it's quite a nice angle which makes it look almost like a fantasy setting. I also like how unusual it is.


----------



## Jinsei

shinynotshiny said:


> Answers 3 and 4 are new(ish).
> 
> 1. Fi, strong empathy for partner because I care deeply for them
> 
> 2. Fi, "Why not? I see no harm in it."
> 
> 3. The first time around, I was influenced by my introversion and perfectionism. This time I'm going to factor that out and focus on the project. Although I like in-depth analysis and controlling my own work, I would ultimately have to go with the first project because it has an actual outcome. The second project is more about research for the sake of research. That can satisfy me in an academic setting, but I don't see the payoff in a work setting. (Te)
> 
> 4. First of all, I would feel relieved that my group is actively participating and bouncing ideas around. It's true that I like taking control of my work, but I don't like having an entire project on my shoulders knowing other people can help. In this scenario, I would contribute my own ideas or build on what others are saying. I would like to contribute something to the project instead of sitting around quietly. If someone has a strong background in something I'm unfamiliar with, I would ask them to explain their ideas to the group. That way, we would all have a sense of what the project is going to be. It would be best to divide the work according to our strengths and agree on a research method, formatting, ways to communicate, etc. (Te...?)
> 
> 5. Introverted
> 
> 6. Fi (psychology, counseling) and Te (scientist, engineer)
> 
> 7. You determined Ne/Si.
> 
> Your scoring key leads me to ISTJ. You said you didn't think I was primary Si; maybe I'm on my way to exploring Ne. Interpretation welcome.
> 
> Just wanted to leave feedback


I don't know if I would say ISTJ or not... I'm not sure the difference between N and S was that pronounced and if I remember from our discussion Fi very much was and Te was very much influenced by introversion. The inferior function typically plays a significant subconscious role in career interests too. I would still put you as primary Fi and with the Ne / Si combo... lean towards INFP over ISTJ.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Jinsei said:


> @crashbandicoot
> 
> Looking at scenario 1-4... its hard to say conclusively due to the lack of info lol... but I'm leaning towards Te / Fi.
> 
> Scenario 5: I wouldn't necessarily say introvert or extrovert... could go either way honestly. Your social setting is a bit more intimate but it sounds like you would get energized by being around close friends and talking about things that interest you.
> 
> Scenario 6: Going with a possible T over F influence here but I'm uncertain... could be motivatied by Fi as well. Possible aux / tert combo.
> 
> Scenario 7: Definitely getting Si honing in on specific details however I am sensing an Ne influence too in generating possibilities... you may not even be aware of it. Why do you say it is possibly taken in winter... I suspect I know but do you realize why that idea dropped into your head? You are the first to mention the possibility of winter here and just before I read you message I was looking at the photo and thinking the same thing. Lots of people notice the trees behind the evergreens and assume they are dead... but I was thinking to myself, why do they assume that? It could just be winter... or winter transitioning into spring in this photo.
> 
> Anyway, getting strong Si but still with the inferior maybe even subconscious influence of Ne. ISTJ fits pretty well... I might be inclined to say ESTJ because both Si and Ne seemed pretty clear... and there is the possibility of you being an extrovert. Not sure if the difference in strength between Te and Fi is that much to warrant a primary / inferior combo however.
> 
> ISTJ or ESTJ is my guess


I like to keep em short erc2:

Really though, I didnt have much to write about.

*S5:* It doesnt have to be close friends, anyone who behaves friedly and nice (and not borig) would do it. But, yeah, I did have a coversation about cars today with an white-haired fella, it was entertaning. Topic of interest matters more, I'd say.

*S7:* The idea was just there, after I looked at trees. The greenness of the pines were easily noticable so it caught my attention. I know that pines are the kind of trees that keep their leaves during winter but the background trees didn't have any so it must be winter or some adjacent time.
I still dont see any reason for background trees to be dead, they seem to have well grown trunks just missing their leaves.

I'm not really sure if I'm E or I, funnily. I can see why for both, maybe I can be be both ? lol :kitteh:

I feel like the order of my functions would be Si-(Te/Fe)-(Ne/Fi) so I come off as extroverted introvert or sth. I can see both of Fi and Ne's inferior descrpitions suitable for me at times but never worse as it is written. Hmm


----------



## StunnedFox

@visionaryjack - 

Whilst I don't think Ti was especially prominent in the questionnaire, I don't think it was substantially absent enough to exclude the possibility of it being dominant - although N-dominance still seems the better fit - and it was certainly easy enough to spot in certain responses you gave. As you know, I'm inclined to give greater prevalence to the dichotomies side of the theory, so from my perspective ENTP makes little sense as a typing for someone who is a clear introvert. I think, in light of that, my questions are these: 
- What are the factors that make Ne so easy for you to relate to? 
- Aside from probable N-dominance (and, for that matter, Ne-dominance), are there any other factors that you think vitiate the possibility of your being Ti-dominant?
- As I mentioned in my PM (but probably useful to answer here), what do you make of the J/P dimension as described here? 

Whilst you showed some traits before that seemed to me to be almost textbook Ni (such as finding explaining your reasoning process both difficult and annoying), I think sense can be made of these with an INTP typing in particular (certainly more than ENTP), given Ti descriptions such as this one (especially given how similar it is to the Ni description also on that page in some respects). I can only sympathise when it comes to difficulty in responding to questionnaires - I found the same problem in my first typing thread, which is why I never directly answered another - but even that inconsistency of past responses to questionnaires could prove useful in finding type (not sure how yet, though). 

The other thing to bear in mind is that something beyond a best-fit type may not be possible, given the problems we've previously discussed in relation to the model - and specifically in relation to the imperfect link between the dichotomies and functions sides of the theory. Whilst that should by no means preclude your searching for something beyond a best fit, I think that needs to be borne in mind - certainly, that recognition is a major part of why I'm satisfied with asserting INTP to be my own type, not because there aren't potential issues with it as my type but because it is the least problematic option available: no matter what my issues with INTP are as a typing, there would always be more issues with any of the other fifteen. Do you think there's any type for which this holds true for you - that it fits better than any other _could_?


----------



## Rachel Wood

@Jinsei

I like this test. I think it's very well-written. 

I'd like to try it myself actually, just out of curiosity (I already know my type, so it will be an interesting "test" for your test), if you'd like try typing me?  I haven't tried a Jungian type test like this before.


----------



## Jinsei

Rachel Wood said:


> @Jinsei
> 
> I like this test. I think it's very well-written.
> 
> I'd like to try it myself actually, just out of curiosity (I already know my type, so it will be an interesting "test" for your test), if you'd like try typing me?  I haven't tried a Jungian type test like this before.


Thanks! I appreciate the compliment! Go for it, I'd love to give it a shot!


----------



## cerenach

Hi. 

I'm new here and not that great at psychoanalyzing myself. I tried doing this so I wouldn't have to post a separate "Type me" thread and while I was able to tease out some slight preferences, I really don't have a firm idea either way. This is me asking for aid. 

Scenario 1: 


* *




Ignoring the unlikelihood of this scenario ever happening to me... 

I'd be annoyed with them for thinking that they can save me from being hurt and disappointed by disappearing. If we were just picking out rings last week then I'm already in too deep for it matter. I'd do everything in my power to hunt them down, give them a verbal tongue lashing, and then once they felt thoroughly shamed for running away we'd hug it out and probably say something really fluffy. Tears may be had. I'd acknowledge their attempt to protect me but they should've known that the constant wondering of why and what happened would bother me more than the knowledge of their impending death. At least the latter allows for a clear resolution.

Why do I feel this way? Frustration with them thinking I couldn't handle the truth, probably. 

Primary focus of feeling would be the frustration mentioned above. 

Interpretation 1: Clearly Fi here.




Scenario 2: 


* *




Tutor them. What are they going to do? Rat me out to the professor resulting in us both getting zeroes? There's literally no consequence to helping them and there's the potential benefit of them feeling grateful and washing my dishes for a week. Not that it's expected, mind. 

The lack of any consequences and the potential for positive rapport is the primary decision factor.

Decision making process essentially boils down to answering the following questions: 
Do they want my help? What are the risks of helping them? Am I confident that any aid I could offer would be useful to them and not just confuse them more? Do I like them enough to bother? 

Interpretation 2: Probably Fe. Obscured by my inability to follow directions minimal emotive response which may suggest T preference.




Scenario 3:


* *




Second one sounds best. Partially because I don't want the responsibility of managing both a project and and a team. Also because optimization, is likely to free up resources that can be applied to other projects. Besides, any renown I could acquire from succeeding in the first task is likely to be quickly forgotten and the fruits spread out amongst the team and/or given to my boss while failure would be a permanent shadow resting solely on my shoulders. 

No thanks. 

Influences on my decision were the teamwork component, having a clear focus, and being permanently solvable. I dislike the first because it's exhausting and I like the last two because I prefer to complete something once and not have to expend energy revisiting it. 

Interpretation 3: Attentive to social consequences despite being completely disinterested in the team interaction. Likely Ti>Fe. However the preference for a targeted goal might also indicate Ni. Somewhat inconclusive.




Scenario 4: 


* *




I'd be happy I've got what looks like a dedicated, competent team. If I like their ideas I might try to push for something ambitious --not just meeting the project requirements. At first I'd be quiet though, occasionally asking questions to get a better understanding of what they're thinking about and how they want to structure it. I'd prefer the first meeting to focus on sketching out the idea and maybe a loose timeline and assigned responsibilities. If someone else takes the lead to do this then even better! 

Miscommunication is what messes up most group projects. Clear guidelines remedy that. Being able to trust that your partners know and are working on their tasks without you having to constantly check up on them is motivating- especially when you meet up again and can see it all coming together.

Interpretation 4: Well would you look at all that judgement. Pretty sure I see a bit of Fi, Fe, Te, and Ti all present. If this isn't teamwork I don't know what is.




Scenario 5:


* *




At first I wouldn't know what to do with myself because I'm not used to having completely "free" time. I'd probably workout, clean up, read a book, and then take a nap. Then I'd start working ahead on a future task to save me time later. 

Stumbling upon something new that I want to learn more about is the fastest way to energize me and is also the main reason why I read a lot. 

Interpretation 5: Introverted though that last sentence implies I need to connect with external information to facilitate creativity.




Scenario 6: 


* *




I mean, I already know what I want to do with my life which is to be a biomedical researcher. 

But to play along: Scientist > Entrepreneur > Teacher 

Scientist because it's what I want to be outside of this hypothetical scenario. I particularly like the (relative) independence to pursue what interests me and having it funded if someone else also finds it interesting. Impact may not be immediate but it's eventual. 

Entrepreneur for a similar reason. Being able to find an idea that I like and others might find valuable and getting them to endorse me. The relative freedom of being able to move on to something new once I've satisfied one venture. 

Teacher/Mentor because at some point, I'll need to pass on my knowledge to a protege. I normally don't care for legacies but I'd at least like for the time I've spent accumulating knowledge to be useful to someone once I'm dead and gone. 

It was easy to pick because I already know what I want. 

Interpretation 6: Scientist seems very T obvious. Entrepreneur's reasoning also seems very Ti-Fe maybe with some Ne thrown in. Teacher is primarily Fe and...oh my...is that Si? This answer single-handedly suggests INTP but is a single response really enough to determine that for certain?




Scenario 7:


* *




Well, it's nice to see that my first impression was right. The tiny thumbnail looked cavernous. 

While pleasant on the senses it doesn't really seem real. It's not a photograph. Probably a painting or some other inexact medium. I'm mildly perplexed by how those trees got there. Nothing else really stands out. No easter eggs unless the watermark counts. 

I spent some time looking for something out of the ordinary. I didn't find it.

It's just very mundane. Not enough unexpected elements to hold my interest. No real reason to keep looking aside from "yes, this is canyon. very pleasant". 

Interpretation 7: Your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## Jinsei

@cerenach Thanks for trying this out.

For scenario 1-2: F seems a bit ambiguous which is understandable because after reading though everything I get a very heavy T focus so I'm pretty sure you are probably primary T

For scenario 3-4: I would agree... seems like Ti

Scenario 5: Clear introversion... I'm guessing primary Ti at this point

Scenario 6: Definite T focus

Scenario 7: Getting a clear Se "what is it?" focus on the image as a whole. At this point I'm leaning towards ISTP (Ti - Se - Ni - Fe)


----------



## cerenach

Jinsei said:


> @cerenach Thanks for trying this out.
> 
> For scenario 1-2: F seems a bit ambiguous which is understandable because after reading though everything I get a very heavy T focus so I'm pretty sure you are probably primary T
> 
> For scenario 3-4: I would agree... seems like Ti
> 
> Scenario 5: Clear introversion... I'm guessing primary Ti at this point
> 
> Scenario 6: Definite T focus
> 
> Scenario 7: Getting a clear Se "what is it?" focus on the image as a whole. At this point I'm leaning towards ISTP (Ti - Se - Ni - Fe)


Thanks much. People keep saying I give IxTP impressions so that's not too surprising. I will look into it. 

Other perspectives are also appreciated, of course.


----------



## Jinsei

cerenach said:


> Thanks much. People keep saying I give IxTP impressions so that's not too surprising. I will look into it.
> 
> Other perspectives are also appreciated, of course.


Awesome! I'm really excited to hear that my test validated that!


----------



## kevinlolwut

Scenario 1:

I'd feel really shitty, to be honest. Knowing that my significant other is going to die soon,
I can't be mad at her for not talking to me. I'd give a last shot at trying to contact her,
to console her about her situation, and let her know that I'd love her regardless of the 
situation. If she still doesn't talk to me, I'll relay my message to her family so that when
she does go, she will at least know my feelings for her.

My primary focus of my feelings is for her to go in peace, because I know it has to happen.

--------------------------------------------------------------
Scenario 2:

I'd help my roommate, no doubt about it. We're getting along fine, and he hasn't done anything
horrible to me. Even if we're indifferent, this mentoring could help our relationship in the long 
run. The professor won't know, so yes, it is a bit insencere, but my priorities lie in my
friend ends up learning the material — not if my friends knows how to follow a set of rules. 
Knowledge is the priority, rules are just guidelines. 

Things that stand out to me: My roommate has only been good to me, and asked nicely. They also
have academic integrity because they don't mean to copy the answers. Anyways, if someone from
a different class but knew the material tutored them, it's still technically okay, right? I should
be able to do the same.

------------------------------------------------------------------
Scenario 3:

Project 1 would appeal to me more. If I increase efficiency by doing project 1, then I will have
more resources to tackle project 2 in the future. The individual analysis in project 2 appeals to me,
but not as much as the potential impacts in project 1.

------------------------------------------------------------------
Scenario 4:

We're assuming that these ideas don't agree, right? I want harmony. So we take a compromise, taking
a little bit of each person's idea. If we truly can't do a compromise, we'll look for opinions
via surveys/polls to see which of our ideas would be most effective.

---------------------------------------------------------------------
Scenario 5:

Sleep in. From experience, I'd stay in my room all day. But to have a fufilling day of non-work
activities, I'd go outside on a walk, go to a party, or do something spiritual. Or I might plan
for the upcoming week. After getting enough sleep has been addressed, really I'll do whatever
feels interesting to do for the day, unless I have plans written out.

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Scenario 6:

Money out of the equation? Oh joy.

1. Teacher
Mentorship is what appeals to me here. Not too bad.

2. Child Care
I love kids! 

3. Manager
I like the leadership aspect here. Entrepreneurship I like just as much, but that career
IS money so I felt like that wasn't an option to choose.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Scenario 7

It's a big cave. I focused a lot on it's depth. The cavern's size and exit 
appealed to me the most. It didn't really appeal to me, as it seemed bland.

I'd want to leave the cave, if anything.


----------



## Rachel Wood

I'll have to reply to each scenario one by one, as I'm on my smartphone and it's unsuitable for very long posts. Sorry about that.

1.

I think my first reaction would mainly be confusion about why this person (let's call them X) who I was so close to has gone cold so suddenly. And if they weren't giving a reason that would be annoying too. I think I'd go over and over our last few meetings in my head, trying to find a cause. What did I do wrong, to deserve this treatment? 

I dont think I'd send lots of emails or try to get to X through friends or family. I'd just come to terms with the fact they - for some reason - didn't want me in their life, and I'd accept that. I wouldn't *like* it obviously - I'd be upset for a while - but it isn't my style to impose myself on people when I'm not wanted (relationships confuse the hdll out of me at the best of times).

If however, I bumped into X's mother in the street and she told me about the cancer, it would all make sense to me. It would be incredibly sad, and I'd probably write them a letter explaining that I understand this is a terrible time for them and wish them luck at making the most of the rest of their life.

After the letter, I'd leave it entirely up to X about whether they want to get in touch with me or not.


----------



## Rachel Wood

2.

I think it depends on the situation. If I wasn't doing anything (either for work or leisure) there's a good chance I'd explain the fundamental parts of the work to the level it needs to be understood. However, if I was reading or watching a movie, I'd tell the person to go away and ask someone else. I'm busy.

It wouldn't particularly affect my decision whether he was struggling to pass the course or not - if he doesn't know enough to pass, and if he isn't willing or capable enough to pass, he shouldn't be wasting everyone's time on the course, should he?

So it's really a question of how busy I am.


----------



## Rachel Wood

3.

I'd definitely choose project 2. A big reason is that I *hate* collaborative work. I dislike working with people full stop, to be perfectly honest! I much prefer spending my free time with others than my work time.

You are the only person you can trust to make an honest attempt at an impartial analysis - and you can't even trust yourself entirely, so you need to keep RE-thinking the ideas to get all your personal biases out of the way. Most people just aren't willing to go over the same fundamental problems time and again, but prefer to make a decision, and move onto the next problem. That's so frustrating for me! I'd like to be a little more the just-do-it way, but Im just not capable of functioning like that.

It's a lot of fun for me to work on an interesting problem by myself, just for the sake of understanding the issues on such a deep level.


----------



## Rachel Wood

4.

If I was comfortable talking to the other three, I think I'd enjoy the meeting - I think I'd probably come up with lots and lots of random ideas in which to take the project, not all of them serious suggestions! My focus would be on coming up with a very interesting and original approach to the project at this stage, rather than the details of *how exactly* it is to be achieved.

If the other three were strangers, I wouldn't say much, wouldn't contribute my ideas, and would just go along with whatever boring approach the others came up with. The project wouldn't mean anything to me and I'd just complete my parts of the task to the minimum level required.


----------



## Rachel Wood

5.

My main interests are reading/watching/writing novels and films. But I wouldn't do those things after a draining week - I prefer to be in a peaceful mood and have a clear head to do those things.

I think I'd watch comedy shows - either TV shows or stand up. That always lifts my mood and gives me some creative energy. Then I might listen to music.

Walking around town also helps - in moderation.

If I was still drained on Monday morning, I simply wouldn't turn up to work or university. I've been in trouble regularly for that.


----------



## Rachel Wood

6.

I didn't have trouble choosing three. However, I don't think any would particularly suit me. Here are my three and my reasons:

1. Scientist

I absolutely love science - I'm studying physics at university. I enjoy thinking about how everything works, how the various systems fit together, and even coming up with my own theories to explain current problems in science. I can spend hours mulling over these things in my head.

However, science doesn't suit some aspects of my personality. I don't like going out and just gathering facts, and designing and carrying out experiments (though I'm good at it) doesn't really interest me when I can just go through the experiment in my head. Also, I have an imaginative, creative side that can't truly be explored properly by working as a professional scientist.


2. Musician

I can play guitar and piano, but not to any great level. I really enjoy music, and if I had the talent I think it could be a good outlet for my creativity.

However, I think music would be too creatively limiting for me too.


3. Engineer

Engineering is a subject I find fascinating - I enjoy learning about aeroplanes, Formula One cars, rockets, ships, etc. and even design a lot of my own in my notebooks, new ideas for rocket engines, aerodynamic cars, etc.

I think this the closest of the options you gave to my real career goal - to be a fantasy/sci-fi novelist. I love designing entire planetary systems, new religions, new laws of physics and magic, new creatures/AI computers etc.


----------



## Rachel Wood

@Jinsei

For some reason I can't get the photo on my smartphone, so I'll leave it there.


----------



## TheOddRhombus

StunnedFox said:


> @visionaryjack -
> 
> Whilst I don't think Ti was especially prominent in the questionnaire, I don't think it was substantially absent enough to exclude the possibility of it being dominant - although N-dominance still seems the better fit - and it was certainly easy enough to spot in certain responses you gave. As you know, I'm inclined to give greater prevalence to the dichotomies side of the theory, so from my perspective ENTP makes little sense as a typing for someone who is a clear introvert. I think, in light of that, my questions are these:
> - What are the factors that make Ne so easy for you to relate to?
> - Aside from probable N-dominance (and, for that matter, Ne-dominance), are there any other factors that you think vitiate the possibility of your being Ti-dominant?
> - As I mentioned in my PM (but probably useful to answer here), what do you make of the J/P dimension as described here?
> 
> Whilst you showed some traits before that seemed to me to be almost textbook Ni (such as finding explaining your reasoning process both difficult and annoying), I think sense can be made of these with an INTP typing in particular (certainly more than ENTP), given Ti descriptions such as this one (especially given how similar it is to the Ni description also on that page in some respects). I can only sympathise when it comes to difficulty in responding to questionnaires - I found the same problem in my first typing thread, which is why I never directly answered another - but even that inconsistency of past responses to questionnaires could prove useful in finding type (not sure how yet, though).
> 
> The other thing to bear in mind is that something beyond a best-fit type may not be possible, given the problems we've previously discussed in relation to the model - and specifically in relation to the imperfect link between the dichotomies and functions sides of the theory. Whilst that should by no means preclude your searching for something beyond a best fit, I think that needs to be borne in mind - certainly, that recognition is a major part of why I'm satisfied with asserting INTP to be my own type, not because there aren't potential issues with it as my type but because it is the least problematic option available: no matter what my issues with INTP are as a typing, there would always be more issues with any of the other fifteen. Do you think there's any type for which this holds true for you - that it fits better than any other _could_?


 @Jinsei I'd be interested to hear from you on this as well. 1) I think that Ne is relatable for a variety of reasons(and correct me if I'm wrong). Well, for starters, I love to brainstorm and use the socratic method--things I've seen used to represent gauging Ne frequently. I pride myself on my imagination, and what everybody who knows me tells me is that my biggest asset is my immense creativity and imaginative abilities. I can never stay focused on one topic at a lengthy amount of time and I am always changing my obsessions. I also am incredibly indecisive because I see too many options. My favorite thing to do is whimsical imaginative play, that is what I'm really passionate about--roleplaying, pretending to live in fantasy worlds, creating fictional things--stuff like that. Whilst studying philosophy, I noticed that I tend to end up in the same conclusion boat as people frequently typed as Ne-doms such as hume, mill & Voltaire. Could very well be a coincidence, but it is something to consider nonetheless. I love to combine possibilities and live for the excitement of coming up with a new idea, or accumulating a new perspective that allows me view something as never before. I tend to reach conclusions more intuitively than logically, as I am frequently unable to forecast how or why I so passionately arrive at conclusions.

2) Not very much, I am fairly certain that if N-dominance was not possible, T-dominance(and specifically Ti) would be right there sitting next in line. I can't relate much at all to S & F. 

3) This one was quite interesting, I relate to the P preference significantly more. Until I clicked 'show more' it was about even, but after that P pulled away by a large margin. 

Hope this helps and thanks again. - Jack


----------



## Ixim

@Jinsei: Don't take this wrong, but:

What's your game mate? What do you get out of this?


----------



## DeathByFishHeads

A) How do I mention a user?
B) I tried my best to type myself with the key, but I kept thinking of exceptions to each reason for a function.

*SCENARIO 1
FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE*
*Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.*

*- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?*
I'd feel antsy after the first few calls; I like to be involved in the lives of people I genuinly know and love. Considering that at last contact we were in a positive mood, I would see no reason to worry further and just wait out whatever is going on. I'll return to doing something fun on my own. 
After hearing the eventual news, I'd likely feel confused inside about what to do. I can see myself doing the following few things (not sure what order I'd act): limply collapse into a chair and just feel a weird lump inside my throat/chest, generally sad; remind myself that everything eventually dies anyway and that I might have had to deal with this in the future if not now, then I would feel significantly calmer than when receiving the news; struggle to get past an odd mental block (anxiety?) in order to visit the woman. 
*- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?*
Probably myself, except I would feel that the focus, based on the nature of the situation, should be on the partner.

*SCENARIO 2 
FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE*
*You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.
- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?*
If I have nothing else to do, then I'' reluctantly (I say reluctantly b/c I like to feel available to hang out or do something [alone] on a whim) help to the extent that he learns something. If he can't grasp the material sufficiently enough then fuck it I'm eating ice cream and watching Alien with the blinds down... I'd probably then tell him, depending on how far away the due date is, to stop worrying about an unsolvable situation and plop down next to me. 
*- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?*
I've been this guy before and know how bad it can be. I've recieved both treatments as well: learning and ice cream for two separate situations. So, I guess I understand his "pain" and want to help out accordingly. His level of desperation can affect me too; I can easily fall victim to the puppy dog begging without proper time to mentally resist. Tangent: this is why I walk as far away from donation collectors as possible. 
*- Describe the flow of your decision making process.*
It would be a series of hesitant responses to his questions. Some of these responses would be questions to determine if there's really nothing he alone can do. 
*SCENARIO 3
FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE*
*Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.
Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.
Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.
- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?*
Um, the second project appeals more to me. I like to take the information and start reading through it. As I go through, I'll diverge to explore anything I don't understand, and then reorganize the info as a series of interconnected arrows. In a group, this type of work would be discouraged so members can easily understand one another. Really, in a group I will be (A) offended for having to work in a foreign manner and (B) unable to follow along with other trains of thought. POST ANSWER AND KEY REVIEW: yeah, some of my frustration may be due to not getting much of a say in groups during schooling years. Of course, I'd appear stupid for not involving myself, but only b/c I could not understand much without having near full control of the work.
*- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?*
As soon as I read "collective effort," I felt drastically less interested in the first project. 
For the second project, I felt delighted to hear that I'd work alone. Analysis is something I do fairly well with, even though it never appears organized. 
*SCENARIO 4
FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE*
*Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.
- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.*
Ok, maybe this can work out well, but I'd like for us to meet at least three more times a week (let's assume this is a half sem. project) so we don't show up after a month with unrelated ideas. We also should not assign each other only separate kinds of info to research. Specialization is fine, but we should know something about everyhting else in the work, too. 
*- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.*
I don't want them to screw me over, plus I'd like to see something unique and legitimately researched. Yeah, my first group project in college left me doing a lot of the other members' work since they provided inaccurate or poorly supported information. Those guys also missed most of the symbolism and plot involved with the analyzed story.
*SCENARIO 5
FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE*
*It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.*
*- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?*
Oh boy, time that allows for free, creative work. Minecraft is great for this kind of thing. With plenty of music in the background. For at least a few hours I want to see no one else and just play. Eventually, I'd ask some friends what they're doing. I may ask to participate. If not, I can also read random info across the web.
*- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?*
Anything which catches my imagination. I may suddenly want to try sculpting, read a book, or explore a period of history which I never looked into before --> this may then turn into a sci f/fantasy creature sculpt based on some ancient culture.
*SCENARIO 6
FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE*
*You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.
Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor*
*- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?*
Artist, teacher,actor. None of these seem boring. Oh, boring to me means having only one or two distinct jobs within a single career. An artist, depending on specialization, can design for a film, work on private commisions, and generally allow their ideas to flow into reality. A teacher has to combine the basic methods of lawyer, counselor, manager, actor and artist. Nothing seems boring about this line of work; except, of course, teaching the same subject for several years. Actor...you get to be different people and it doesn't matter if you're shy. The only person judged is made up and worn as a costume! At least, that's how I see it.
*- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?*
Initially it was difficult, because I found counselor, psychologist and entrepreneur interesting. Then I considered how my top three may involve the roles of these latter three. Then it was easy to narrow 'em down. 
*- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?*
Novelty. Creation. Receiving a certain amount of "silent" recognition. I say silent, because the results, I hope, would receive recognition for which I can then feel pride. An artist is satisfied when the audience admires the work, the teacher smiles at his successful pupils, and the actor appreciates entertaining her audience.
*SCENARIO 7*
*Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?*
I see a large, enclosed space which could be cool to live in. Really it looks like it belongs in an epic fantasy. Probably, I see this due to the size and peculiarity of the appearance. I noted the trees, but observed the rest of the image. 
*- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.*
Umm, the trees because they're different. The exit.
*- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?*
The trees seem out of place. I want to see what's outside; if this place looks beautiful then maybe everything else in the surrounding environment appears equally cool. Furthermore, I'd hate to limit my personal view of the image by focusing solely on the subject.
*- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?*
Well, it's kinda boring to look at after a while. The space and distinct nature of the place relative to my tiny room awed me at first. But it is just a dusty, old, and likely hot place. Eh, maybe I just prefer cold environments more.


----------



## telarana

Meoleme Jumal said:


> A) How do I mention a user?
> B) I tried my best to type myself with the key, but I kept thinking of exceptions to each reason for a function.
> .


To mention a user to put an @ sign and then their username. For instance, @Meoleme Jumal

1. Fi
2. More Fi. Your response to the situation seems more based upon yourself and how you'd feel in his position.
3. The second part of your answer stood out to me in Scenario 3. Seems like your introversion slants the results towards the more solitary project and the fact that you're good at analysis but it never seems very analyzed makes me think lower/inferior Te.
4. Te organization preferences are coming out here along with hint of N.
5. Sounds like you regain energy by engaging in solitary activities which speaks more to introversion.
6. I spot Ne!
7. Ne. Possibilities. Imagination. Abstraction.

Sounds like INFP would be the best fit. Have you ever been typed as INFP before? Does it resonate with you?

If anyone disagrees with me and sees something different from this questionnaire please feel free to add.


----------



## DeathByFishHeads

I've received INFP on a test before, and I see how it fits. But then I've been told before that I lack Fi in just about any form. Then again, the examples I provided for those cases were from high school when add meds dulled my personality and I usually felt empty. 

Yes, anyone else want to add thoughts? @Jinsei ?

Edit: For what it's worth, I've tested as INTP(3x), ENTP(1), IST/FP(1 each), and INTJ(1) before. A case can be made for ISTJ as well. Then again, growing up under a strict, retired Lieutenant turned strong, independent entrepreneur of a father, as well as going through an all boys high school with an emphasis on teaching reasoning and leadership, would probably have an interesting effect on a lead Fi user.


----------



## StunnedFox

visionaryjack said:


> @Jinsei I'd be interested to hear from you on this as well. 1) I think that Ne is relatable for a variety of reasons(and correct me if I'm wrong). Well, for starters, I love to brainstorm and use the socratic method--things I've seen used to represent gauging Ne frequently. I pride myself on my imagination, and what everybody who knows me tells me is that my biggest asset is my immense creativity and imaginative abilities. I can never stay focused on one topic at a lengthy amount of time and I am always changing my obsessions. I also am incredibly indecisive because I see too many options. My favorite thing to do is whimsical imaginative play, that is what I'm really passionate about--roleplaying, pretending to live in fantasy worlds, creating fictional things--stuff like that. Whilst studying philosophy, I noticed that I tend to end up in the same conclusion boat as people frequently typed as Ne-doms such as hume, mill & Voltaire. Could very well be a coincidence, but it is something to consider nonetheless. I love to combine possibilities and live for the excitement of coming up with a new idea, or accumulating a new perspective that allows me view something as never before. I tend to reach conclusions more intuitively than logically, as I am frequently unable to forecast how or why I so passionately arrive at conclusions.
> 
> 2) Not very much, I am fairly certain that if N-dominance was not possible, T-dominance(and specifically Ti) would be right there sitting next in line. I can't relate much at all to S & F.
> 
> 3) This one was quite interesting, I relate to the P preference significantly more. Until I clicked 'show more' it was about even, but after that P pulled away by a large margin.
> 
> Hope this helps and thanks again. - Jack


I think that makes Ne, and indeed xNTP, fairly clear - indeed, it's a fairly strong match. So I think the question now becomes one of how we gauge whether that Ne is dominant or not: on one hand, you seem to relate to it more than any other function, and we've said pretty much all along that N-dominance is a good fit, but on the other hand, it's hard to categorically refute introversion, and given there's some overlap between Ti descriptions and N descriptions, it's possible that some of the evidence pointing to N-dominance might actually link with Ti instead. 

I made this rather frivolous 5-question personality test about a week ago: 5-question colour personality test. I'm not so much interested in the result you receive on it (though that could be interesting as well) as I am in what answers you give to each of the substantive questions and why: three are from the official MBTI material, and two from DiSC sources, so your responses might prove helping in trying to solve the E/I dilemma.

The other thing that might be helpful is to look over the official INTP and ENTP descriptions, and compare and contrast them. I think it's worth noting that _both_ descriptions canvass the possibility of the thinking preference being underdeveloped (the intuition preference also, but that's self-evidently not relevant here), and whilst I wouldn't say your thinking preference is poor or deficient, I think it's important to acknowledge this possibility that the dominant function can be diminished relative to the auxiliary - it may be possible for you to be an INTP, which makes sense of the clear introversion, but that you've strongly developed your auxiliary Ne such that it appears more predominant than dominant Ti. I imagine both of these type descriptions are easy for you to relate to, but are there elements of either which stand out as particularly good or bad fits?

One final point - I'll try not to bombard you with questions every time! - about the inferior function. Clearly, Fe fits there, I think: your response to Scenario 1 was almost textbook inferior Fe ("I've always done rash and volatile things because of my rarely shown but explosive "ticking bomb" feelings many times before" - interestingly, the general introversion description here - under the spoiler button - associates it with straightforward I>E, but generally I've seen it tied into inferior Fe specifically), for instance. To what extent do you find inferior Si relatable? I think this mightn't be all too helpful - given your age, it's possible your relationship to both Si and Fe would resemble that function as inferior - but it's worth looking into as well.

If nothing else, we've narrowed it down to two...


----------



## TheOddRhombus

@StunnedFox This isn't a direct reply to your quote just sharing my score. Here are my results on the link you shared from 3-7:
a-d-c-c-d

Color: Purple by a large margin. 

I'll be back after dinner. 

EDIT: Explanations will be added as well for why I chose those. - Jack


----------



## Mr. Demiurge

_*1. Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.

- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?*_

At first, angry and depressed, wondering what I did wrong and being infuriated by the fact that she wouldn't even return my calls or talk to me. I would probably blame myself, as that's what I tend to do, but the refusal to talk to me would turn a lot of that self-loathing into genuine anger. If someone ends a relationship, they should at least have the decency to tell you why if it has been continuing for that long. 

After finding out why, I'd be far more understanding of why she did what she did, but still upset that she would think what I would want when I find out my SO is dying is to cut that SO out of my life. I'd try to get back together with her and let her know that I don't get in relationships that long lasting unless I mean to pursue them through better or worse. If she's going to die soon, then I'll be there until it happens rather than just leaving her to die alone.

_*- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?*_

First the focus would be on anger and the sting of rejection, probably firing up my depression and anxiety. Later the focus would be on the need to comfort by SO in her hour of need, as well as disappointment that she tried to reject it.

_*2. You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.

- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?*_

I would initially respond reluctantly, worried that he/she might let something slip that gets me in trouble. Ultimately, though, it wouldn't take long before I decided to help him/her as best I could, though I would draw the line at any outright copying.

_*- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?*_

My roommates need against the instructions of the professor. Since I value helping people over following the letter of the law, I choose the first. There would also, admittedly, be an element of selfishness involved; I don't want to be stuck with a roommate who resemts me for the next however long. 

_*- Describe the flow of your decision making process.*_

A quick flow from worry about reprecussions to realization that getting caught is very unlikely and I'm dealing with someone who genuinely wants to do well but simply needs the help. If the professor doesn't like that I'm helping such a person, then that's unfortunate, but I'm more inclined to help people than I am to march in lockstep with the rules so long as it seems less like cheating and more like helping. 

_*3. Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.

- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?*_

The second, not only because I prefer to work alone but because I feel I get things done better on my own. 

_*- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?*_

The group dynamic is the big thing. Even setting aside the emotional aspect of social anxiety issues, I just always get more done when I'm working on my own. I would be a liabiltiy in a large group.

_*4. Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.

- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.*_

Most likely I would be very quiet unless I had an extremely good idea, or wished to support what I considered someone else's very good idea, or until I started to sense others were getting uncomfortable about how quiet I was being. 

_*- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.*_

Social anxiety, as well as the simple desire to not try to contribute anything unless I feel I actually have something to contribute. 

_*5. It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.

- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?*_

Draw. Read. Write. Play video games. Sleep. Again, introverted things, but also creative things. 

_*- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?*_

Reading and writing, for the most part.

_*6. You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor

- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?*_

Artist, as it allows for creative work and isolation. Musician, which allows for less isolation but which is creative and interesting. Computer Programmer/Analyst, which can be creative in its own way and again allows a lot of room for isolation, depending on the position. 

_*- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?*_

It was difficult to pick 3, yes, but not because I wanted to pick more. If all other things were equal financially speaking, I'd take artist from that list anytime. 

_*- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?*_

Need for long periods of isolation and desire for creativity were the two key driving factors. 

_*7. Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?

- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.*_

The shadows and the water being quite well done. With a little squinting, I can see shapes in the rocks, like faces and hands and so forth. Blooming green trees surronding taller trees without leaves. 

_*- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?*_

My mom is a painter, so the effective usage of shadow and the like always stands out to me. The dying trees surrounding the blooming trees felt odd. The shapes in the rocks are just a habit, like looking at clouds and trying to do the same thing. 

_*- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?*_

It didn't have a huge impact on me, since I prefer more abstract stuff, but it's a nicely done painting and I can appreciate that.


----------



## TheOddRhombus

StunnedFox said:


> I think that makes Ne, and indeed xNTP, fairly clear - indeed, it's a fairly strong match. So I think the question now becomes one of how we gauge whether that Ne is dominant or not: on one hand, you seem to relate to it more than any other function, and we've said pretty much all along that N-dominance is a good fit, but on the other hand, it's hard to categorically refute introversion, and given there's some overlap between Ti descriptions and N descriptions, it's possible that some of the evidence pointing to N-dominance might actually link with Ti instead.
> 
> I made this rather frivolous 5-question personality test about a week ago: 5-question colour personality test. I'm not so much interested in the result you receive on it (though that could be interesting as well) as I am in what answers you give to each of the substantive questions and why: three are from the official MBTI material, and two from DiSC sources, so your responses might prove helping in trying to solve the E/I dilemma.
> 
> The other thing that might be helpful is to look over the official INTP and ENTP descriptions, and compare and contrast them. I think it's worth noting that _both_ descriptions canvass the possibility of the thinking preference being underdeveloped (the intuition preference also, but that's self-evidently not relevant here), and whilst I wouldn't say your thinking preference is poor or deficient, I think it's important to acknowledge this possibility that the dominant function can be diminished relative to the auxiliary - it may be possible for you to be an INTP, which makes sense of the clear introversion, but that you've strongly developed your auxiliary Ne such that it appears more predominant than dominant Ti. I imagine both of these type descriptions are easy for you to relate to, but are there elements of either which stand out as particularly good or bad fits?
> 
> One final point - I'll try not to bombard you with questions every time! - about the inferior function. Clearly, Fe fits there, I think: your response to Scenario 1 was almost textbook inferior Fe ("I've always done rash and volatile things because of my rarely shown but explosive "ticking bomb" feelings many times before" - interestingly, the general introversion description here - under the spoiler button - associates it with straightforward I>E, but generally I've seen it tied into inferior Fe specifically), for instance. To what extent do you find inferior Si relatable? I think this mightn't be all too helpful - given your age, it's possible your relationship to both Si and Fe would resemble that function as inferior - but it's worth looking into as well.
> 
> If nothing else, we've narrowed it down to two...


Did my last message send about my results? Something abnormal occurred when I tried to post it, so I'm not sure if it did or not. Anywho, I'm back now w/some time so woot-woot! 

Yes, that seems so, but how exactly do we gauge that? I agree that at this point it clearly is a preference and a strength, but whether it be dominant or auxiliary remains to be seen. You sum up my predicament well, but it's worth noting of course due to my idealism I would want everything to match up perfectly and support one another, but if I had to give favor to one thing and that is the only thing I could have perfect, it would irrefutably be the functional stack. Really? In what ways specifically does N and Ti overlap?

Here are my explanations to my answers from your test you whipped up:

3) A , Unique identity and meaning - I strive for accumulating this, because of what it would do if everyone was like this. Think about it--if everyone thought completely differently, everyone would theoretically have their own unique ways of solving problems, and that's a lot of varying ways to solve problems--roughly 7 billion. Problems would be solved a lot more if everyone had their own, unique perspective and way of doing things. Not to mention things would be more interesting and how much more we'd know about this universe. 

4) D , Quality and accuracy, competence and expertise - If I'm in a group activity I think the best way we could contribute to something is by being competent and knowledgable, having a good quality and accuracy to our work. I struggle to explain this, but it just makes the most sense to me out of the choices and is what I'm most concerned with. 

5) C , Knowledge is important to establish what is true - This seems rather obvious, but in case it isn't and it's just me I'll explain my selection of this. I want to know things, and it's hard to know something if it isn't true--it's practically the definition of knowledge in a way. Therefore, if knowledge is important, it would be so because it will determine what is true when complete. I have a passion for truth-seeking. 

6) C , I view my environment as favorable, and see myself lacking control over it -I'm not really sure what it meant by 'favorable or unfavorable' here, so I might've chosen wrong admittedly. In fact I'm very confused by this question, and as such don't really have a viable explanation for my not-thought out answer.

7) D , Symbolic and metaphorical activities - I love getting epiphanies, finding poetic and symbolic meanings in things, it excites me. It attunes me with my philosophical side and allows me see things with more clarity and meaning than without. Nuff said?

I relate to both, hit the nail on the head with that. It's pretty much apples and oranges honestly, so it unfortunately wasn't of great assistance. I might lean towards ENTP a tiny bit, but it's so insignificant IDK how much it matters. 

I find many inferior functions to be plausible--Se, Fe & Si all make a ton of sense in their own ways. I'd actually be worried to attribute what I said to inferior Fe though, because I fear there might be a tie with autism in my actions, and I'd hate to claim something so improbable as all autists have inferior Fe. Could not be though and just a mere coincidence, which is why it is still highly likely. Inferior Fe may very well make the most sense of them all, despite this. Nevertheless, I remain the most suspicious and cautious of it because of the reasons listed above. Inferior Si is very relatable as well--I have incredible absent-mindedness(it's pretty extreme lulz). My long-term memory or ability to retain information for lengthy amounts of time is vey good though, whilst my short-term is lacking. I struggle to understand Si as a function because it just seems so remarkably unrelatable(if that's a word?) to me. This is random and not really possible in the standard theory, but I see no reason(other than that) to discard inferior Se as well. I still relate. Also, absolutely no worries on all the questions. I greatly admire how in-depth you are with the Qs and try to encompass all issues. It's great, so feel free to keep any you'd prefer to ask coming. My only worry is that I might not be able to reply AS fast on the longer posts as I could on shorter ones. - Jack


----------



## StunnedFox

visionaryjack said:


> Did my last message send about my results? Something abnormal occurred when I tried to post it, so I'm not sure if it did or not. Anywho, I'm back now w/some time so woot-woot!
> 
> Yes, that seems so, but how exactly do we gauge that? I agree that at this point it clearly is a preference and a strength, but whether it be dominant or auxiliary remains to be seen. You sum up my predicament well, but it's worth noting of course due to my idealism I would want everything to match up perfectly and support one another, but if I had to give favor to one thing and that is the only thing I could have perfect, it would irrefutably be the functional stack. Really? In what ways specifically does N and Ti overlap?


I definitely think trying to gauge this is problematic, and it's another complication of the theory itself - what _exactly_ does it mean for a function to be dominant, if not that it's the strongest in the psyche? But if we acknowledge this theoretical possibility that Ne could be most prevalent without being dominant, however much it's hard to know how to gauge it, then we know that the possibility of an introverted type who relates best to an extraverted function is accounted for, that the strength of N needn't necessarily render it dominant. It doesn't specifically help to discern type, but it's worth acknowledging, regardless.

All introverted functions share an overlap with the N preference, and all extraverted functions an overlap with the S preference. The main reason is why is to do with the notions of "concrete" and "abstract" - Jung uses those terms in conjunction with E and I respectively, whilst later sources mostly link them to S and N. Most of what Jung is referring to tends to instead be re-branded as "subjective" (introverted functions) and "objective" (extraverted functions), but there's still some degree of overlap - hence, say, Te is seen as more fact-oriented than Ti in much the same way S is seen as more fact-oriented than N. 

Compare Ni and Ti at this link. Both refer to the use of an "internal framework" (absent from Si and Fi descriptions), and have some focus on "internal consistency" of "ideas", with both finding it difficult to convey or display what is discerned from the sources they trust to others. That "ideas" - a typically N domain - appear in the Ti description is probably a good illustration of the overlap I'm referring to. 



> Here are my explanations to my answers from your test you whipped up:
> 
> 3) A , Unique identity and meaning - I strive for accumulating this, because of what it would do if everyone was like this. Think about it--if everyone thought completely differently, everyone would theoretically have their own unique ways of solving problems, and that's a lot of varying ways to solve problems--roughly 7 billion. Problems would be solved a lot more if everyone had their own, unique perspective and way of doing things. Not to mention things would be more interesting and how much more we'd know about this universe.
> 
> 4) D , Quality and accuracy, competence and expertise - If I'm in a group activity I think the best way we could contribute to something is by being competent and knowledgable, having a good quality and accuracy to our work. I struggle to explain this, but it just makes the most sense to me out of the choices and is what I'm most concerned with.
> 
> 5) C , Knowledge is important to establish what is true - This seems rather obvious, but in case it isn't and it's just me I'll explain my selection of this. I want to know things, and it's hard to know something if it isn't true--it's practically the definition of knowledge in a way. Therefore, if knowledge is important, it would be so because it will determine what is true when complete. I have a passion for truth-seeking.
> 
> 6) C , I view my environment as favorable, and see myself lacking control over it -I'm not really sure what it meant by 'favorable or unfavorable' here, so I might've chosen wrong admittedly. In fact I'm very confused by this question, and as such don't really have a viable explanation for my not-thought out answer.
> 
> 7) D , Symbolic and metaphorical activities - I love getting epiphanies, finding poetic and symbolic meanings in things, it excites me. It attunes me with my philosophical side and allows me see things with more clarity and meaning than without. Nuff said?
> 
> I relate to both, hit the nail on the head with that. It's pretty much apples and oranges honestly, so it unfortunately wasn't of great assistance. I might lean towards ENTP a tiny bit, but it's so insignificant IDK how much it matters.


Your responses ultimately haven't aided too much, although they lean towards I>E. You've actually selected two NF answers (Q3 and Q7), which I think (especially given your explanations) highlights the N>T point as well, since both included an NT option ("Understanding and precision" for Q3, "Global explanations about why the world works the way it does" for Q7); the other question pulled from "Introduction To Type" preference-pair descriptions, you've picked the IS answer (knowledge for the sake of finding truth), though I'm inclined to pick that one also and I'm not convinced the IN answer (knowledge for its own sake) is the best. All the questions are things in their source material (MBTI or DiSC) that are intended as descriptions rather than for questions, so it may be that these are statements about preferences that people with those preferences mightn't necessarily relate to when presented with them... but even incorporating your responses, it just serves to confirm what we've discerned already, that N>T but I>E (for the record, I answer c,d,c,a,b, and score Blue, on my test).

Slight but probably not significant lean towards ENTP>INTP. Worth noting, but hard to know how relevant it is...



> I find many inferior functions to be plausible--Se, Fe & Si all make a ton of sense in their own ways. I'd actually be worried to attribute what I said to inferior Fe though, because I fear there might be a tie with autism in my actions, and I'd hate to claim something so improbable as all autists have inferior Fe. Could not be though and just a mere coincidence, which is why it is still highly likely. Inferior Fe may very well make the most sense of them all, despite this. Nevertheless, I remain the most suspicious and cautious of it because of the reasons listed above. Inferior Si is very relatable as well--I have incredible absent-mindedness(it's pretty extreme lulz). My long-term memory or ability to retain information for lengthy amounts of time is vey good though, whilst my short-term is lacking. I struggle to understand Si as a function because it just seems so remarkably unrelatable(if that's a word?) to me. This is random and not really possible in the standard theory, but I see no reason(other than that) to discard inferior Se as well. I still relate. Also, absolutely no worries on all the questions. I greatly admire how in-depth you are with the Qs and try to encompass all issues. It's great, so feel free to keep any you'd prefer to ask coming. My only worry is that I might not be able to reply AS fast on the longer posts as I could on shorter ones. - Jack


That what we're attributing to inferior Fe can be explained with autism... surely that doesn't mean, necessarily, that the same holds true for all autists? In any case, I think trying to exclude those traits which might tie in with autism is a more problematic approach, since you're no longer trying to discern your natural preferences but instead to discern some hypothetical "you without autism", and how can you split aspects of yourself that tie with autism from what doesn't, and actually get at "you without autism"? The exact interplay between type and autism hasn't been fully elucidated, but I think the best approach has to be to treat everything about you, whether it might be an aspect of autism or not, as type-relevant. If we get to the stage where there's an obvious conclusion to be had but some aspects of autism seem contrary to it, then maybe excluding them makes sense (it would be consistent with the available facts), but I think, at this stage, everything has to be seen as type-relevant. 

Nevertheless, the fact you can easily see both Si and Fe as inferior means we can't really conclude one way or the other on that matter. (As for Se, the relationship between type and functions said not to be in the stack is yet another area frustrating lacking in clarity, but I think the general expectation is that non-possessed functions are hard to relate to, and particularly so if the corresponding function of the other orientation is also low in the stack - as Si would be for you.) Hmm... maybe take this test? It's specifically designed to focus on cognitive functions, so it's probably more to your idea of what the theory is that some of the other ideas I could present. The last page you should end up on, if it correctly picks your preferences to begin with, should try to differentiate between Ne/Ti and Ti/Ne: if any of the questions there strike you as particularly good ones for illustrating a point, then it might be worth posting them here and discussing why you answered them the way you did...


----------



## Mac The Knife

Scenario 1. I would feel like something reached into my soul and was trying to rip a piece of me off, like a metaphysical limb hanging by a thread of skin. A gut wrenching emptiness trying to creep it's way into me. I would be shaken to the core extremely scared, angery, and heartbroken myself, on top of thinking how they must be feeling. I would instantly forget about everything else and go be with them, to hold them and love them. And tell them I was already cursing the universe for making these situations possible and they wouldn't be able get rid of me that easily. I would try to inspire hope in them but at the same make sure I didn't miss a single second with them even if it meant I had to watch the love of my life wither away in front of me. I'd want them to feel my love and I'd want to feel their presence until the very last moment. 

2. It would be a reluctant yes (as long as I didn't have something really serious planned that I couldn't miss) and his time window to receive help was pretty open*, but a yes. I was probably looking forward to just relaxing and trying to be a lone till the week started up again. I would understand where they're coming from though and everyone needs a helping hand now and then and its just one of my weekends they've not asked before or bothered me "since we get a long I'm making that assumption". I'd do all I could to create a way to help them remember the material by associating it with things they already know. Sorta, like "well if you know this, you can associate this in that same area. By showing how this answer in turn affects the others they already know. Trying to make it be a common sense, show how they're all linked together. Since 'understanding' is better than just 'memorizing'. 

3. I'd much rather work alone even though I'd like to make a significant impact. I tend to do my best work a lone without any distractions maybe showing someone here and there a long the way to see what they think so far. But I'd be selective about who I showed it to making sure it wasn't someone I knew would just be polite and say awe GREAT! In the end I'd hate not being able to work alone and I'd also hate not making a bigger impact though I'm sticking with working by myself. I find 'groups' of people to be very distracting (depending on the people, I've worked in a FEW groups that went well before.) But generally when working hard on something and trying to give it my full attention I need to be alone.

4. I'll sit back after going over what the project is again and listen to what everyone is saying, only interjecting to make sure I know exactly what they mean or if I don't understand. Once I've heard enough I'll start getting ideas that try to encompass most of if not all the main things they said sacrificing bits and pieces here and there from each suggestion to create an Idea that hits the key notes we were all passionate about if possible. Then I'll wait to see what they say and go from there, if some points are just way to off base to encompass I'll have to let the group know, "I don't know if it'll *make sense* to be "so" all-over-the-place. A lot of times after listening for a long time and discussing situations like this, I'll come up with a completely different Idea that doesn't even hit on anything we originally wanted but is creative and simple but that could potentially allow everyone to express their creativeness.

5. Honestly probably a little of what I do already everyday! My job is my passion as well I'm an artist so I'd probably just spend my nothing to do day maybe taking my significant other somewhere they want even if I don't want to do anything and then spend the remainder of the day probably spoiling them till they go to sleep, then I'd meditate, clear my head and reflect on life and other things. I'd maybe play a video game some, but I'll really be looking forward to the time I can spend completely alone to just think and process things. I kinda need that everyday or I'd go insane honestly, I don't hate people I'd just rather be a lone in my thoughts for the majority of the day.

6. Artist, Musician, Actor. Easiest thing I've ever been asked to answer ever! I'm an Artist for a living and musician as a hobby and would like to be good at acting but never tried actually. Two of these three things have been my entire life since my first memories I can still remember today. I've always had this 'urge' to draw I literally cannot ignore it's as much a part of me as breathing. I've tried other things because parents didn't support my passions in those areas (they don't pay well) and tried to force me into becoming an engineer, and doctor. I respected the people in those fields but couldn't last long at all once starting the classes geared towards them. I would just slowly build with frustration and irritation that they didn't understand when I said 'I can't' do this... I hate it, I'm not going to take out loans to get a job I'll hate that seems illogical to me! Going in huge debt for a job I'll hate working it till it's payed off and then being 'older' and always hating myself for not spending that time doing what I really loved regardless the pay, doing what I'm meant to do and being payed little is better to me than working a job I hate to have money (with no time for what I enjoy and am passionate about as well as just NATURALLY good at doing) only to be able to enjoy my 'later-years' with perusing my life's true interests? I weighed this out for years, Do what I love and love myself for it. Or do something I hate and hate myself for ignoring my passion because that's what we are 'suppose' to do.

7. The beautiful reflection in the water, the green trees in what seems to be a desert area. The contrast between Warm and Cool colors and the light-source not being visible. Viewing it for a moment I start to think about the rocks and notice the layers and start to think about what the world must have been like at the time any given layer was what actually was the Top layer at that time. What the wildlife was like, the weather and the sheer amount of time that's had to have passed since then reminding me how fleeting our time here is.. Then thinking about how many *bones* must be under our feet from the lifeforms that came before us. And how amazing it is we even exist and how lucky our ancestors were too have adapted and survived feeling sad for them to not be here to see where we are now! Then thinking about how amazing it is to have consciousness and wondering if other animals have a consciousness that feels just as deeply as ours but lacks the intelligence and or ability to portray it with words or some form of communication.... Yeah I get all that from a picture of rocks...Hah I'm an efing weirdo


----------



## Mac The Knife

.


----------



## Mac The Knife

took a look at the key it seems pretty INFP / INFj to me I can't really tell if I'm using Ti or Te / Ne for some of my answers though :/


----------



## TheOddRhombus

@StunnedFox @Jinsei I think that after my switch of dichotomy preference from J to P, it is glaringly difficult to refute INTP being the greatest overall option. Due to this, I'm beginning to think it is the most advantageous move to conclude INTP as my best-fit type, despite the trepidation I feel of having the understanding of my functions be solely supposition and subject to change. Thoughts? I'm beginning to reach a sufficient enough level of comfort to list INTP as my type and introduce myself to the proper INTP type forum. This is of course malleable if I feel that something else becomes a paramount option in the future, but it seems the surest thing I can obtain as of right now. - Jack


----------



## StunnedFox

visionaryjack said:


> @StunnedFox @Jinsei I think that after my switch of dichotomy preference from J to P, it is glaringly difficult to refute INTP being the greatest overall option. Due to this, I'm beginning to think it is the most advantageous move to conclude INTP as my best-fit type, despite the trepidation I feel of having the understanding of my functions be solely supposition and subject to change. Thoughts? I'm beginning to reach a sufficient enough level of comfort to list INTP as my type and introduce myself to the proper INTP type forum. This is of course malleable if I feel that something else becomes a paramount option in the future, but it seems the surest thing I can obtain as of right now. - Jack


I think the key is that you find it the best fit; you can continue to chip away at the problems that remain even after selecting type (I'm still trying!)... some of these doubts may simply not have a resolution available, given the potential deficiencies in the theory. So I'd say, if you think INTP fits best, then say it fits and work at the remaining doubts from then.


----------



## Meltboy

*SCENARIO 1*​*Well at first I'd feel suspicious and heart broken - thinking she'd left me for someone else or something equally hurtful.
After finding out about the cancer I'd be both relieved and deeply sad. I'd do everything I could to tell her I still wanted to marry her and, at least in the moment, feel devoted to making her remaining life awesome.

My focus would be on her. I want her to feel happy even if I don't (I would pretend to be happy).


SCENARIO 2 ​
I would be very reluctant to spend time and energy on boring work, so I'd attempt to get out of helping BUT my conscience would get the better of me and I'd help - still giving the bare minimum and there's no way I'd go beyond the call of duty (I'm not writing it for her).


1) How boring the task is.
2) Feeling bad if I didn't help.


"Ugh. I can NOT be bothered to do that crap again."
"Oh she seemed deflated when I said I couldn't... OK. Fine. I'll help. *sigh* but there's no way she's getting me to do it for her".

SCENARIO 3​
Project 1 is most appealing. I will almost always choose team work over individual work. I know that in a team I don't have the entire load of responsibility on me and where I would fail alone, someone else could pick up and carry the team through - so together the team is strong even if some members of the team prefer to work alone.


SCENARIO 4​
It depends on how interested I am in the project.
Something I'm interested in = I'm taking in their ideas and probably thinking they're crap compared to my idea(s). Then expressing my idea(s) expecting them to be amazed at them.
Alternatively I'm taking in their ideas and evaluating them until one sparks my imagination and I improve upon their idea - usually with unrealistic things.

If I'm not interested then I'm totally happy to let them do the work while I do very little and probably make jokes and keep things fun for me.


How interested I am in the project. (Whether I see possibilities in it or not).



SCENARIO 5​
This is a difficult question for me aha. Part of me thinks that if I'm mentally and emotionally drained then I just want to stay home and do low stress things like watch netflix. The other part of me finds it hard to say that because it sounds so boring and I'm pretty sure I'd get bored after a few hours and start searching for my stimulating things to do (NOT high energy things though, probably things like singing or playing games with my sister or something).


Singing, "experimenting" (trying a new way to play a game, such as only using the knife in Battlefield and acting like a ninja)

SCENARIO 6​
In no order:
1) Musician
2) Psychologist
3) Medical Doctor


Not really. I could quickly erase lots of the options as boring or stressful.


Interest level in the subject (I love singing and I love solving problems)
How competent I feel I would be
Other rewards (fame for instance)

SCENARIO 7

​

UGHHH. These picture questions are so boring.
I guess I see the rock structure and the trees and the water.


They're obvious and I don't see the point in these picture questions so I spent little time on it.


Strongly unappealing because these questions are boring and reveal nothing.*


----------



## Jinsei

@Rachel Wood

I don't need scenario 7 to figure you out lol. 

Scenario 1 & 2: were ambiguous... probably because it was overshadowed by a very analytical approach which could mean possible primary T. The comment about relationships being a mystery to you also hints at possible inferior F.

Scenario 3: Very clear Ti here

Scenario 4: Very clear Ne here with a possible Ti influence

Scenario 5: Introversion

Scenario 6: Hey! I studied physics too... unfortunately I was never able to really do anything with it because right after college I became an officer in the army... Anyway very clear Ti especially when you talked about not caring about collecting facts and doing experiments in your head lol. As well as Ne when you described your interest in engineering.

At this point INTP fits you like a glove. Thanks and sorry for taking to long to respond.


----------



## Jinsei

Ixim said:


> @Jinsei: Don't take this wrong, but:
> 
> What's your game mate? What do you get out of this?


What do you mean by game? I explored around on this typing forum a bit... Had a hard time using the existing questionnaires to gauge people. Plus it takes a long time to type answers as well as read them... let alone give a good and thurough analysis. I've been playing around with an efficient and structured way to narrow down someones type in just a few questions so I figured I would give it a test. What I get is the satisfaction of knowing I created something worthwile that can at the very least narrow things down to a few options for people and point them in the right direction.


----------



## Jinsei

Meoleme Jumal said:


> I've received INFP on a test before, and I see how it fits. But then I've been told before that I lack Fi in just about any form. Then again, the examples I provided for those cases were from high school when add meds dulled my personality and I usually felt empty.
> 
> Yes, anyone else want to add thoughts? @Jinsei ?
> 
> Edit: For what it's worth, I've tested as INTP(3x), ENTP(1), IST/FP(1 each), and INTJ(1) before. A case can be made for ISTJ as well. Then again, growing up under a strict, retired Lieutenant turned strong, independent entrepreneur of a father, as well as going through an all boys high school with an emphasis on teaching reasoning and leadership, would probably have an interesting effect on a lead Fi user.


Initially I was very torn between Fe and Fi honestly. It wasn't completely clear. I did get a lot of Fi personal experience influence on scenario 2. Initially I was sensing possible Ti in scenario 3 but it became clear that was heavily influenced by past experience. In scenario 4 that did strike me as a very Te approach to organizing things.

Scenario 5: Strikes me as fairly introverted... minecraft is pretty awesome by the way.

Scenario 6: Definitely a strong N influence here.

Scenario 7: Honestly this seems like prety clear Ni/Se to me. You described what the image was: "A large enclosed space" and then you described a possiblilty about it, "belongs in an epic fantasy". Not too much subjective sensing of the image or the shot gun blast of possibilities that Ne would generate.

I'm still torn between Ti/Fe or Te/Fi... leaning a bit towards Te/Fi. Given that pretty much every test you took listed you as a T type... plus I sensed that the F influence could possibly be more towards the subconscious side... I'm going with T over F... but not necessarily primary T. I think it much more likely that primary Ni is messing with the outcome of the tests and making you look like a P when you are really a J. Seems to be a common phenomenon among Ni doms... myself included. 

Sooo... I'm going with about an 90% chance of INTJ (Ni-Te-Fi-Se)

But tell me a little bit more about the reasoning behind why people said you lack Fi?


----------



## Jinsei

visionaryjack said:


> @StunnedFox @Jinsei I think that after my switch of dichotomy preference from J to P, it is glaringly difficult to refute INTP being the greatest overall option. Due to this, I'm beginning to think it is the most advantageous move to conclude INTP as my best-fit type, despite the trepidation I feel of having the understanding of my functions be solely supposition and subject to change. Thoughts? I'm beginning to reach a sufficient enough level of comfort to list INTP as my type and introduce myself to the proper INTP type forum. This is of course malleable if I feel that something else becomes a paramount option in the future, but it seems the surest thing I can obtain as of right now. - Jack


I agree with @StunnedFox and I'm happy you feel like you have found your best fit! He had a lot of good advice as well as directions for exploration so I don't feel any need to re-iterate.


----------



## DeathByFishHeads

Jinsei said:


> But tell me a little bit more about the reasoning behind why people said you lack Fi?


My guess is that I either don't show many personal values or an apparent connection with myself in different situations. 
Here is a link to another thread I started in this subforum: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/500170-ill-appreciate-any-help-but-will-understand-if-you-instead-tend-other-users.html

The whole thread is pretty much a record of my various thoughts on possible type over the last few days. 
The first post has a link to another questionnaire I filled out a while ago and a link to three situations from high school regarding Fe/Fi. 

Also, I probably have deep seeded trust issues which pop up now and again. I was an orphan from infancy until adoption at the age of five/six. Maybe some confusion arising from that event?


----------



## Brovolone

*Scenario 1:*

I would go over to his house despite his wishes and deal with it from there. The whole drive I would probably be indifferent (so I think. But in reality I would probably be drenched in sweat, and having really bad road rage). I would have to see it to believe it, & hear it directly from him. If he confirmed it to me, I would just die right there. I can't even localize a pain. I would probably faint, tbh.

*Scenario 2:*

I wouldn't think about it at all. I would help without asking them any questions, or for anything in return. Why? Because when someone asks for help-- regardless of whether or not they've spent the entire semester doing keg stands & lollygag/f***in' off... they need help, I'll help. Everything else is irrelevant.

*Scenario 3:*

I would pick scenario one, given I could work independently. If not, I'll pick option two. I just really don't like working with other people. Such is life though. So I would just bite the bullet.


*Scenario 4:*

Most likely mess around on the internet for hours. 

*Scenario 5:
*
Tough one. I have no preference for either category.
Environmental Scientist in second category.
Hmm from category one I would choose artist... Tattoo artist.

*Scenario 6:*

I would probably say 'wow, awkward silence...' then maybe crack a joke about something. Then let them choose a topic after the silence is broken & just improv from there on out.

*Scenario 7:*

I would have to pick COA 2, although I would really, really, really, want to pick COA 1. I don't want to eff myself out of my job. Nor jeopardize the employee's job since we both risk getting caught. Not what managers are there for. If I were the employee, I would just do whatever I wanted to do and ask for forgiveness instead of permission... Either way, in a management position it's imperative to put the employee's well-being above your own... Sometimes that means not allowing them to take shortcuts.
--

Well thought questionnaire... Reading the follow-up now.

I think I messed up on my numbering, but for the picture, the first things that came to mind:

1) Homeward Bound (that old movie with the dogs)
2) plateau
3) Grand Canyon
4) it's 5pm wherever that pic was taken

--

Review of scenarios:

1) Fi


> Any decisions they make will be strongly influenced by what they feel is the right thing to do independent of the outcome on their SO


2) Fi


> Decision will be mostly focused on their internal sense of the right thing to do independent of outcome


3) 3rd / 4th Te


> ...being influenced by Fi may choose to work alone because of past experience with group members not pulling their weight or living up to their standards


4) skip

5) Likely introversion, although admittedly, I come online to socialize on forums.

6) F


> May express more desire for self-expression or focus on affecting people


7) Ne-Si/Si-Ne


> May express and generate many ideas, concepts, possibilities, patterns in relation to specific details


Ugh, I messed the numbers up again. Just gonna leave it.

So I am going with: ENFP, INFP, ESTJ, ISTJ
@Jinsei , hate to bug ya... which of the four would you pick? Close second? None? Wondering if my assessment is correct.


----------



## Jinsei

@Brovolone 

I think you somehow answered the old scenario. There have been some additions and updates to some of the questions. Those last two scenarios were removed because they were based on a flawed Kiersey's temperament determination which is very much based on stereotypes.

All in all from the information you provided you seem very much Fi... the T scenario had a little less info than the two F ones which leads me to suspect you have a clear perception of your feeling function. Possible that it is primary. There was a new scenario 4 that also was meant to assess Ti vs Te to be certain of it. You seem like a possible introvert so primary Fi would fit. Really not able to get much out of whether you have an N or S focus from your answer to scenario 6. But the new scenario 7 image test is meant to iron out Ne/Si vs Ni/Se or vise versa. 

At this point I need more info and the answers to the new questions that were added to be certain... particularly the new scenario 7. However I would probably gravitate towards INFP or ISFP.


----------



## Fuzzyslug

So I'm just gonna go ahead and skip on down to Scenario 7, because that's what got my attention most.



Jinsei said:


> *SCENARIO 7*
> 
> *Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?*
> 
> View attachment 295170
> ​
> _- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.
> 
> - Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?
> 
> - Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?
> _
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Scenario 7*
> This is primarily meant to determine the strength of N vs S however you can also tell a lot about F and T from the descriptions used here.
> 
> 
> 
> T influence: Will take a more analytical approach to interpreting the image
> F influence: Will describe feelings that the image presents to the individual
> Se influence: Try to take in the big picture all at once, could express being overwhelmed sensory wise
> Si influence: May focus on and notice details, color contrast, textures, may also describe physical sensations they would feel if there
> Ne influence: May express and generate many ideas, concepts, possibilities, patterns in relation to specific details
> Ni influence: May seek a singular and fundamental meaning behind the image, may also have a desire to explore and see more than what is there and/or imagine what could be
> 
> _**Things to be aware of**
> 
> 
> Primary / Inferior combo of F and T implies Auxiliary / Tertiary combo of N and S and vice versa
> Consider introversion and extroversion in determining primary function possibilities
> Between Scenario 6 and 7 a dominant function should become clear and you should be able to logically narrow things down to 1 or two possible types.
> If the strength of S vs N is ambiguous here it could mean primary F or T. Introversion vs Extroversion should tell you which is primary. Attempt to determine Ni / Se or Ne / Si in order to determine exact type
> If the strength of S vs N is clear it could mean F and T is ambiguous, introversion / extroversion should line up with primary Si / Se or Ni / Ne and thus allow you to determine exact type.
> _
> *MBTI Type Function Stack Key
> *
> Extroverted Sensor:
> ESTP: Se – Ti – Fe – Ni
> ESTJ: Te – Si – Ne – Fi
> ESFP: Se – Fi – Te – Ni
> ESFJ: Fe – Si – Ne – Ti
> 
> Extroverted Intuitive:
> ENTP: Ne – Ti – Fe – Si
> ENTJ: Te – Ni – Se – Fi
> ENFP: Ne – Fi – Te – Si
> ENFJ: Fe – Ni – Se – Ti
> 
> Introverted Sensor:
> ISTP: Ti – Se – Ni – Fe
> ISTJ: Si – Te – Fi – Ne
> ISFP: Fi – Se – Ni – Te
> ISFJ: Si – Fe – Ti – Ne
> 
> Introverted Intuitive:
> INTP: Ti – Ne – Si – Fe
> INTJ: Ni – Te – Fi – Se
> INFP: Fi – Ne – Si – Te
> INFJ: Ni – Fe – Ti – Se


The first I did when coming to this question was open the image disregarding the instructions. In fact I just skipped around this entire questionnaire haphazardly.

I love images, I spend a great deal of time looking at images and finding more around the internet. Landscapes, portraits, digital art that portrays things that aren't tangible, merely imagined. Pictures with bright and vivid colors, neons, fluorescent, high constrast, a picture portraying a feeling (moods) - usually to get a visual representation of an internal essence.

For this picture I opened it and it seemed rather bland at first glance, nothing particularly special, somewhat boring, but then I came back to it, really looked at it and the wheels started turning...

noticing the light being cast, the shadows, those trees, thinking to self "what kind of trees are those, pine? maybe, I can't be sure", look at those bristles, I want to touch them, smell them (imagines a car freshener smelling of pine), I want to feel the suns warmth, sweep my feet in that water (even though it looks rather murky, how deep do you think it goes, this actually looks like oil -> could this be a painting? -> that oil and those trees...death behind, possibly symbolic of how the foreground trees are a sort of mask for behind, a front... oil...death), brush my hand against that canyon wall... stepping back and seeing the rock layers thinking "it must have taken a long time for this to come together", mind shooting off thinking about time "what happened here? water eroding away slowly, compressing over time".

Each of these things connecting to something else: the warmth of the sun and the angle it's coming down being cast on the wall, what if I had a mirror and reflected the light onto the wall, there's so much space on the wall - what if I had a projector (reflecting light onto wall), coming back again... that angle... what time of day would it be for it to be at such an angle (imagines which season and time of day and also how ambiguous it is because there is no clear point to tell which way the sun sets or rises), what would it be like if you rotated the earth (assumed for this picture) - how would that affect the way the light is being shown, what about the moon, what about the oceans in relation to the moon - if you rotate the earth the water would be affected... what would happen to the water if you rotated this image 90 degrees (now rotating picture 90 degrees in mind), it would be like a flat world, the water would fall down...(imagines a 3-dimensional sphere being rotated on the Z-axis in relation to the moon and the arc of the suns rays)











...the shadows, the way it is cast onto looks like the end of a wooden log in a forest, an abstract of fries, could this texture be wood, did they paint this, what's it like to carve wood, maybe this is a model, what's beyond what I see here, if this was a model, would they have a model train behind, are those trees fake? could someone be standing above this model be gazing at something that isn't in view?

that Z-axis... if you could rotate the object, you could possibly do anything... with just your mind, what if you are now "God"? Could just thinking of something be cause for it happening? If you think of someone dying, do they die? (ensue ethical can of worms) oh no, I think people are dying, stop... stop please... *imagines a white nothingness, a desolate non-existence* everything disappears from sight, everything that existed is gone, everything that could've been, never was or will be...

Oh hey solar system, sweet *imagines the spheres being rotated*, hey that's kinda like bowling... like COSMIC BOWLING, heck yeah... neon lights and sleek shoes, like ravers, yeah...you'd have tourists in this picture... people exploring the caves, mining for precious resources, fossils, they find a mosquito locked away, now they've cloned dinosaur DNA, dinosaurs stomping through the canyon and then suddenly MOLE PEOPLE, they're digging into the cliff-side, and erect giant hamster tubes so people can walk around in it, it's like a giant people terrarium, something like a reverse animal crossing, people looking down the canyon at the wildlife, undisturbed...










then a drill-machine cracks through the surface bringing with it magma exploding everywhere, flooding the canyon, everything dies. Extinction. Then the scene pans out focusing on the light being projected, a dentist appears, moving the overhead lamp. The lava was actually blood, the trees merely traces of vegetables, the canyon wall a cracked tooth, the caves being cavities.



Yeah I'm not really sure, cool stuff though. I'll get back and actually fill this out :blushed:


----------



## Jinsei

@Fuzzyslug wow... just wow! Thanks for that! Probably one of the best examples of an Ne stream of consciousness I have seen yet. Love it lol.


----------



## Jinsei

The test WORKS! SCORE!!! lol \_(^o^)_/

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/511450-help-type-female-psychology-student.html


----------



## Jinsei

Added a poll to this thread because I would like feedback as to how people feel about this questionnaire. The poll is annonymous and you can choose multiple options. Please stick to 1 choice in selections 1-5 and 1 choice in selections 6-8. I would really appreciate it if people who have used this and the original I tested would vote and provide feedback, thanks!


----------



## Jinsei

Another success! Glad people are getting some benefit out of this!

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...jinseis-excellent-scenario-questionnaire.html


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Hey @Jinsei very interesting idea! I hope you don't mind looking through this, I feel like I could have answered more but..I don't know. It made question my type very interesting. I'd love to hear your perspective! thanks! ^^



> *
> SCENARIO 1*
> 
> *FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE
> 
> Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer. *[/CENTER]
> 
> _- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?
> 
> - In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?_


Before speaking to his parents, I would be pissed, shocked and reluctant to speak. After I cool down, which in many cases is quite quickly. After a bit I might go looking wondering where it went wrong.. Trying to answer the question and fix it. However after speaking to his parents, I would be devastated! I'd understand why he chose to stop communication, obviously to save me from getting to close to him and ending up being in an even more painful situation. I would then apologise and leave. I might avoid the subject for a while. I tend to do that. I also am quite uncomfortable with displaying emotion and would rather keep it to myself. I also avoid the subject of mortality and do something else to distract, either that or freak and learn everything there is to know. Either way, I don't know how it would work out in the end, best case scenario is I spend time with him and ignore my feelings and instincts but, sadly I might end up not spending time with him and regretting, being torn up inside and tortured by guilt and memories. 



> *SCENARIO 2 *
> 
> *FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE
> 
> You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.*​
> _- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?
> 
> - What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?
> 
> - Describe the flow of your decision making process._


I'd give in. I'd feel bad for the guy! i'd try to teach him the subjects, but ultimately I am VERY impatient so if they don't grasp it quickly like I would i might end up caving. I'd feel guilty afterwards for ignoring the teachers rules, but ultimately the roomate came begging and I couldn't say no. 



> *SCENARIO 3*
> 
> *FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE
> 
> Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.
> 
> Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.
> 
> Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.*​
> _- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?
> 
> - What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?
> _


most likely 1. It would have a larger positive effect on the company and might be easier to complete than project 2. While I do not mind analysing, after a short amount of time focusing on details and being alone I'd get headaches and just feel shitty. I'd be honoured to have been asked in both situations but I much prefer to group scenario.



> *SCENARIO 4*
> 
> *FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE
> 
> Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.
> 
> *​_- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.
> 
> - Describe what major influences drive this behavior._


I'd participate in the conversation, throw ideas out there too and debate. i'd want to feel like i can contribute something of worth and I generally would want to be up to par with my expectations. I'd consider their ideas and lock them up first then go analyse them later. I'd take the ideas I like and add them to my own and modify my answer. 



> *SCENARIO 5*
> 
> *FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE
> 
> It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.*​
> _- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?
> 
> - What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?_



Gah i don't know.. I've been depressed for a while so my view of what drains me and what doesn't is altered. 
I find the more time I spend alone and in my head the more I suffer mentally. I'd rest for one day and maybe make plans or just go for a drive to get out and do something to prevent such negative feelings.
I quite enjoy playing guitar or doing something with music, like composing something or learning something or covering a song and making my own spin on it. I often find when I listen to music that I'm also listening out and documenting possible things they can change or add or what I might do differently to make it better. Like where they could put an awesome guitar solo or I think that riff might sound better on the trumpet etc. Also conversations, no small talk but debate. I hate small talk. It is so pointless. I also hate being asked a thousand and one questions, I'd rather be the one asking.. it drains me.




> *SCENARIO 6*
> 
> *FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE
> 
> You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.
> 
> Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor
> 
> *​_- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?
> 
> - Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?
> 
> - Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?_


1. musician
2. counsellor
3. scientist
it actually wasn't that hard to pick, although I could see pros and cons of all. I play guitar and stuff and quite enjoy doing so, I also feel strongly about the music and pop culture, I'd want to change some minds and create something I always wanted to hear. It also would provide me with a healthy outlet to voice emotion or thoughts and give me the attention and respect I crave. 
I chose counsellor as second because I am quite interesting in psychology and the mind and how that works.
actually scratch that, scientist second and then counsellor. I'd like to come up with answers to my questions, about the human mind and working as a scientist particularly in the area of psychology etc. would give me that understanding. 
like I said with counsellor i often find myself being asked for advice and being talked to. I like to listen and care about these people and offer my advice based around my opinion or view.



> *SCENARIO 7*
> 
> *Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?*
> 
> View attachment 295170
> ​
> _- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.
> 
> - Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?
> 
> - Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?
> _


It's an image of nature a rock formation and a body of water. It look to be a cave personally and might be cool to explore. it's obviously old due to the erosion or weathering patterns on the rock itself. I wonder what lives there, how was it created and where it is. I'd love to explore. I can also picture the wildlife there and may ideas pop up because of it. A lost adventurer who's consciousness last saw that. How deep is that body of water? What exists there? How old is it? why? 
The picture itself I don't think relies on anything else besides the environment. It is an average photo which relies on the astounding beauty of it's subject, as do most images today. Whether it be of a model or a landscape. It goes to show the true nature of why we take photos. It's not to ask questions but to preserve a certain object or moment in time. Momento Mori as some call it..


----------



## Jinsei

ARG!! Had this all typed out on my iPad... went to another website to check something... safari reloaded and I lost it... grrrr.... Starting over.



AddictiveMuse said:


> Before speaking to his parents, I would be pissed, shocked and reluctant to speak. After I cool down, *which in many cases is quite quickly*. After a bit I might go looking wondering where it went wrong.. Trying to answer the question and fix it. However after speaking to his parents, I would be devastated! I'd understand why he chose to stop communication, obviously to save me from getting to close to him and ending up being in an even more painful situation. *I would then apologize and leave. I might avoid the subject for a while. I tend to do that. I also am quite uncomfortable with displaying emotion and would rather keep it to myself.* I also *avoid the subject of mortality and do something else to distract,* either that or freak and learn everything there is to know. Either way, I don't know how it would work out in the end, best case scenario is I spend time with him and *ignore my feelings and instincts but, sadly I might end up not spending time with him and regretting, being torn up inside and tortured by guilt and memories.*


Not quite sure if this is Fi or Fe being overwhelmed by powerful internal emotions that it is unsure how to process. I'm leaning a bit towards the latter. Fi tends to process things and cool down quickly though. Tell me a little bit about why you would avoid the subject and be uncomfortable displaying emotion.




AddictiveMuse said:


> I'd give in. I'd feel bad for the guy! i'd try to teach him the subjects, but ultimately I am VERY impatient so if they don't grasp it quickly like I would i might end up caving. I'd feel guilty afterwards for ignoring the teachers rules, but ultimately *the roomate came begging and I couldn't say no.
> *


Oh you people pleaser you lol... leaning more towards the Fe side now.




AddictiveMuse said:


> most likely 1. It would have a larger *positive effect* on the company and might be easier to complete than project 2. While I do not mind analysing, after a short amount of time *focusing on details and being alone I'd get headaches and just feel shitty*. I'd be honoured to have been asked in both situations but I much prefer to group scenario.


Hrm... first part could be indicative of Te... or the desire for outward effect could come from Fe. Get a bit of a sense that this could hint at an extroverted influence. The last part could also be indicative of inferior Ti.



AddictiveMuse said:


> I'd participate in the conversation, throw ideas out there too and debate. i'd *want to feel like i can contribute something of worth* and I generally would want to be up to par with my expectations. I'd consider their ideas and lock them up first then go *analyze them later*. I'd *take the ideas I like and add them to my own and modify my answer. *


First part possibly speaks to subjective view on inspiration and ideas... ie: Ni. "Analyze later" on your own could also reinforce inferior Ti... you want to exercise internal subjective logic at your own pace. Last part again speaks to subjective Ni... influence could be Fi or Ti on that as well.



AddictiveMuse said:


> Gah i don't know.. I've been d*epressed for a while so my view of what drains me and what doesn't is altered. *
> I find the *more time I spend alone and in my head the more I suffer mentally*. I'd rest for one day and maybe make plans or just go for a drive to get out and do something to prevent such negative feelings.
> I quite enjoy playing guitar or doing something with music, like composing something or learning something or covering a song and making my own spin on it. I often find when I *listen to music that I'm also listening out and documenting possible things they can change or add or what I might do differently to make it better.* Like where they could put an awesome guitar solo or I think that riff might sound better on the trumpet etc. Also conversations, no small talk but debate. I hate small talk. It is so pointless. *I also hate being asked a thousand and one questions, I'd rather be the one asking*.. it drains me.


I can relate and I'm sorry. I hope things start looking up and you find away out of it. You are right though it could be affecting things and confusing E and I right now.

Middle bold statement could speak to Ni or Ne... leaning towards Ni because I still sense it is subjective and self generating... but my brain is fried from analysis so I could be completely wrong here... doubting myself lol.

Last part speaks a little bit to Fe to me possibly. "Forget about me... tell me about yourself"



AddictiveMuse said:


> 1. musician
> 2. counsellor
> 3. scientist
> it actually wasn't that hard to pick, although I could see pros and cons of all. I play guitar and stuff and quite enjoy doing so, I also *feel strongly about the music and pop culture, I'd want to change some minds and create something I always wanted to hear. It also would provide me with a healthy outlet to voice emotion or thoughts and give me the attention and respect I crave. *
> I chose counselor as second because I am quite interesting in psychology and the mind and how that works.
> actually scratch that, scientist second and then counselor. I'd *like to come up with answers to my* *questions, about the human mind and working as a scientist particularly in the area of psychology etc. would give me that understanding. *
> like I said with counselor i often find myself being asked for advice and being talked to. I like to listen and care about these people and offer my advice *based around my opinion or view.*


Getting a lot more Fi self expression now... but the middle statement could speak to Ni or Ti... 
Question on the last bold statement: Where does this opinion or view originate from, Logic or personal values?



AddictiveMuse said:


> *It's an image of nature a rock formation and a body of water.* It look to be a cave personally and *might be cool to explore*. it's obviously *old due to the erosion or weathering patterns on the rock itself*.
> 
> *I* *wonder what lives there, how was it created and where it is. I'd love to explore. I can also picture the wildlife there and may ideas pop up because of it. A lost adventurer who's consciousness last saw that. How deep is that body of water? What exists there? How old is it? why? *
> 
> The picture itself I don't think relies on anything else besides the environment. It is an average photo which relies on the astounding beauty of it's subject, as do most images today. Whether it be of a model or a landscape. It goes to show the true nature of why we take photos. It's not to ask questions but to preserve a certain object or moment in time. Momento Mori as some call it..


First statement is straight up Se... objective observation... "It is what it is". Ni starts coming out though and connecting to Se's desire to sense experience the whole big picture. Draw's connections and makes assumptions based on Se evidence. Even begins wondering about and imagining the "scene"

Hrm... at this point I am torn on the F/T axis... maybe leaning toward Fe/Ti but it's close to 50/50 between Fi/Te. Pretty sure you lie on the Ni/Se axis... not sensing overwhelming N or S either way so I suspect it is aux/tert. I would put you heavy F over T however.

So, that said... if Fe/Ti then I would say ENFJ (Fe - Ni - Se - Ti)... 
If Fi/Te then I would say ISFP (Fi - Se - Ni - Te)

The second option might fit a little more with your career choices... Nail down the F/T axis and that will probably settle the E vs I debate. Maybe you already have that nailed down. Thoughts? Doing the cognitive function test in conjunction with this may help clarify things too.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Jinsei said:


> ARG!! Had this all typed out on my iPad... went to another website to check something... safari reloaded and I lost it... grrrr.... Starting over.
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite sure if this is Fi or Fe being overwhelmed by powerful internal emotions that it is unsure how to process. I'm leaning a bit towards the latter. Fi tends to process things and cool down quickly though. Tell me a little bit about why you would avoid the subject and be uncomfortable displaying emotion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you people pleaser you lol... leaning more towards the Fe side now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hrm... first part could be indicative of Te... or the desire for outward effect could come from Fe. Get a bit of a sense that this could hint at an extroverted influence. The last part could also be indicative of inferior Ti.
> 
> 
> 
> First part possibly speaks to subjective view on inspiration and ideas... ie: Ni. "Analyze later" on your own could also reinforce inferior Ti... you want to exercise internal subjective logic at your own pace. Last part again speaks to subjective Ni... influence could be Fi or Ti on that as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I can relate and I'm sorry. I hope things start looking up and you find away out of it. You are right though it could be affecting things and confusing E and I right now.
> 
> Middle bold statement could speak to Ni or Ne... leaning towards Ni because I still sense it is subjective and self generating... but my brain is fried from analysis so I could be completely wrong here... doubting myself lol.
> 
> Last part speaks a little bit to Fe to me possibly. "Forget about me... tell me about yourself"
> 
> 
> 
> Getting a lot more Fi self expression now... but the middle statement could speak to Ni or Ti...
> Question on the last bold statement: Where does this opinion or view originate from, Logic or personal values?
> 
> 
> 
> First statement is straight up Se... objective observation... "It is what it is". Ni starts coming out though and connecting to Se's desire to sense experience the whole big picture. Draw's connections and makes assumptions based on Se evidence. Even begins wondering about and imagining the "scene"
> 
> Hrm... at this point I am torn on the F/T axis... maybe leaning toward Fe/Ti but it's close to 50/50 between Fi/Te. Pretty sure you lie on the Ni/Se axis... not sensing overwhelming N or S either way so I suspect it is aux/tert. I would put you heavy F over T however.
> 
> So, that said... if Fe/Ti then I would say ENFJ (Fe - Ni - Se - Ti)...
> If Fi/Te then I would say ISFP (Fi - Se - Ni - Te)
> 
> The second option might fit a little more with your career choices... Nail down the F/T axis and that will probably settle the E vs I debate. Maybe you already have that nailed down. Thoughts? Doing the cognitive function test in conjunction with this may help clarify things too.


Thanks man! Sorry about the misshap! It happens to me all the time, it's slowly driving me crazy lol
I've been typed as ISFP beforehand. However I've always wondered whether I used Ti or Fi..
I think moreso Ti now looking back. To answer your question, I use logic often along with trying to see it from their perspective and figure out what they would do. 
To answer your first question, about emotion and avoiding the subjecy of mortality.
I am quite awkward, I have a fair amount of anxiety, ever since i was a little kid. I never really knew how to speak to people wthout looking like a moron or stumbling over my words. Especially with emotions, I feel stupid when talking about them. I can't help but be a little irritated when people cry for no actual reason but either way, I'd feel terrible! I really wish I could do something, but then realise there's nothing I can actually do to help. I would rather me be the one upset then them you know?.. With mortality I've always had ongoing fears about death and questions, now I am not so much worried about my own but moreso that of others. I cannot control it. That's what scares me. I have no idea when or how anyone I know and love or even I may die..It scares me therefore I avoid it. God that is such a 'great' character trait right! lol

Thanks for the reply! I'll look into both types and see which one fits, thanks again ^^


----------



## Jinsei

AddictiveMuse said:


> Thanks man! Sorry about the misshap! It happens to me all the time, it's slowly driving me crazy lol
> *I've been typed as ISFP beforehand.* However I've always wondered whether I used Ti or Fi..
> I think moreso Ti now looking back. To answer your question, *I use logic often along with trying to see it from their perspective and figure out what they would do. *
> To answer your first question, about emotion and avoiding the subject of mortality.
> I am quite awkward, I have a *fair amount of anxiety, ever since i was a little kid. I never really knew how to speak to people without looking like a moron or stumbling over my words. Especially with emotions, I feel stupid when talking about them. I can't help but be a little irritated when people cry for no actual reason but either way, I'd feel terrible! I really wish I could do something, but then realize there's nothing I can actually do to help. I would rather me be the one upset then them you know?*.. With mortality I've always had ongoing *fears about death and questions, now I am not so much worried about my own but more so that of others. I cannot control it. That's what scares me. I have no idea when or how anyone I know and love or even I may die..It scares me therefore I avoid it.* God that is such a 'great' character trait right! lol
> 
> Thanks for the reply! I'll look into both types and see which one fits, thanks again ^^


*Always GEEKED when my questionnaire lines up with previous results lol... feeling very validated.*

*This does sound like Fe and Ti working together

**THIS sounds very Fe... confusion in dealing with and trying to express your own internal emotions... they usually feel deeply buried and ambiguous to Fe users. The last part seems very focused on outcome and effect on the other person.

Sounds like Ni playing what if... stuck in the future... trying to predict it... wanting to know and understand it.


*Do you feel like you could easily fluctuate between N and S more or F and T?


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Jinsei said:


> *Always GEEKED when my questionnaire lines up with previous results lol... feeling very validated.*
> 
> *This does sound like Fe and Ti working together
> 
> **THIS sounds very Fe... confusion in dealing with and trying to express your own internal emotions... they usually feel deeply buried and ambiguous to Fe users. The last part seems very focused on outcome and effect on the other person.
> 
> Sounds like Ni playing what if... stuck in the future... trying to predict it... wanting to know and understand it.
> 
> 
> *Do you feel like you could easily fluctuate between N and S more or F and T?


Thanks again! you are awesome! 
to answer your question N and S
although now thinking about F and T is close ...
However it's much easier for me to switch from N to S


----------



## Jinsei

AddictiveMuse said:


> Thanks again! you are awesome!
> to answer your question N and S
> although now thinking about F and T is close ...
> However it's much easier for me to switch from N to S


I see you have selected ENFJ lol... does that seem to fit better than ISFP? I would agree that you seem more to fluctuate between N and S easier... which implies an aux/tert combo.

And thanks! You're awesome too for trying my questionnaire, I really appreciate it! How many votes do you think it would take to get stickied? That's what I'm gunning for lol...


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Jinsei said:


> I see you have selected ENFJ lol... does that seem to fit better than ISFP? I would agree that you seem more to fluctuate between N and S easier... which implies an aux/tert combo.
> 
> And thanks! You're awesome to for trying my questionnaire, I really appreciate it! How many votes do you think it would take to get stickied? That's what I'm gunning for lol...


I can relate more to inferior Ti than Te, although I kinda wish I was ISFP I want their cool ISFPness 
I think you might need a fair amount. Should I call on Treebob? I dunno...Who moderates this forum?
Hmmm @MBTI Enthusiast would you mind giving the answer to Jinsei's question? I feel like this thread is very informative, and Jinsei is a very knowledgable member. Either way, I'd find It interesting to hear a mods opinion about the way of typing, and or thread itself..


----------



## Jinsei

AddictiveMuse said:


> I can relate more to inferior Ti than Te, although I kinda wish I was ISFP I want their cool ISFPness
> I think you might need a fair amount. Should I call on Treebob? I dunno...Who moderates this forum?
> Hmmm @MBTI Enthusiast would you mind giving the answer to Jinsei's question? I feel like this thread is very informative, and Jinsei is a very knowledgable member. Either way, I'd find It interesting to hear a mods opinion about the way of typing, and or thread itself..


Thanks! I really appreciate and value your endorsement! I really just wanted to create something that was easy to use, that logically resolved things into 1 or 2 possibilities by process of elimination... and that actually succeeded in drawing out underlying motivations behind the behaviors. Trying to move away from focusing too much on behaviors then attempting to make assumptions about the motivation behind them... My aim is to pull back the cover and see what's really working in there so to speak... get people to think about it, open up, and talk about it so we can discern the truth rather than go back and forth debating behaviors and what they imply about the functions. I'm hoping these scenarios reveal that... Because the behaviors are just the symptom of the cognitive process working... And the functions don't work individually in a vacuum... they all mix and work together in unique ways... The interaction can cause two completely different cognitive processes to get to the same behavior through a different path. So I think it is important to trace that path and get to the source of it.


----------



## Jinsei

FlightlessBird said:


> *Scenario 1*
> If my future husband told me that he wants to end up with our relationship I'd feel betrayed and very sad because when I love someone I do it with a lot of passion and honesty. I mean, I give all of me to the other person. Maybe I'll ask me for an explanation and maybe my sadness will become anger and I'ld hit him or just go and then cry alone, *I'ld fiercely try not to do it in front of him. If I did, I would feel ashamed for a few weeks*.
> Then, when his family told me that he's dying, I would get a little mad at him for not telling that to me but anyways I'ld understand why he didn't. I would meet him and tell him I'll stay by his side all the time and I'll do everything I can to try to safe his life or, at least, make him feel better. I would not worry about how the situation affects me because the one who needs care and love would be him and not me. I would stay strong still he die and I'd get even more protective.
> The sadness that I'ld feel if he broke up with me or when his family told me that he's dying would feel like a horrible pressure in my throat and probably I'ld have some digestive problems such as feeling sick or something. I would also feel like if I was burning and also freezing, kind of weird


I could go either way on Fe or Fi here... I'm curious about the bold statement. Why would you want to not cry infront of him and why would you feel ashamed if you did?




FlightlessBird said:


> *Scenario 2*
> I would obviously help her/him, and this is wrong in the scenario because I'ld had ask her if she needs some help the first or second time I sad he struggling with the subject . I would respect her because, as the text says, she had never asked for it and had always been self-sufficient, just like me and *I really appreciate people that can stand by themselves*, that would make myself want to help her even harder. *I would help her because of that *but also because we get on very well and *when I like someone I worry about them and try to make her/him happy when I'm able to. I would also do it in order to get closer to her!* I mean, if we're not (which is wrong in the scenario, because I can't imagine myself living with someone and not being the closest friends ever, I mean, if we get on well of course. I *like to have intense relationships and is there anything more intense than living together? I would have started asking her about her life and hobbies and trying to be friends and do things together since the first day haha )*I don't know how to describe my decision making process because I don't think that I'ld even had one in this situation. I think I would just do it beause *I'd feel that's the right thing to do *taking into account all that I said above.


With the initial bold statement I though Fi... but the rest spoke Fe to me... except the very last one which again spoke Fi



FlightlessBird said:


> *Scenario 3*
> I would choose the first one because I hate when I am tol exactly what to do, I *love being creative and thinking about new ideas and that*. The only thing that I don't like too much about this option is that I have to work in groups and *I prefer to do it alone or with someone that I'm really close to*, but anyways it's not a big deal for me, *I could have fun with all the group people*. I also like this one because it has the potential to *have an impact on the company* and I like that, that makes me want to give my best!


Sensing an N and F influence in the first statement... but possible preference for social introversion on the second... more F influence on the third... and possible Te on the last one.



FlightlessBird said:


> *Scenario 4*
> I would investigate about something I'm obsessed with, I would have a look in some emotive videos and posts webpages (those videos or posts that people post on facebook, such as "20 magic things about being a big sister"), watch some vlogs on youtube (I love the ones that mothers make about their lifes and their children lifes), I would read a little bit, *bake something sweet, eat a lot of junky and sweet food *with my best friend, draw, and hang out with some friends of course! While doing all the introverted people stuff I'ld be chatting with my friends too, I *can't stand being completely isolated*


Strong F influence here... and some S with maybe an inferor influence there... a default to introversion but not extreme



FlightlessBird said:


> *Scenario 5*
> This one is very difficult. Taking into account all the possibilities in each category, I choose the first one because there are more careers that I like in this one than in the other one (artist and child care), but in general it appears like more *artistic, bohemian and happy. My soul fits better there* than in the lawyer, engineer, computer programer and manager list.From the second category I also like scientist because *I like investigating*, but in the other hand I just dont fit there, *too much routine and loneliness for me*.
> It was hard to choose because I want to be a doctor and doctor is in the second category, specifically a pediatrician, pediatric oncologist or pediatric cardiologist. I mean, I *would like to work as a doctor but only with children*. And in the other category we have artist and child care, *I love children and I need art*. Art, drawing and painting *is the way I express my feelings when I feel overwhelmed by them*. I like psichology but I couldn't work as a psychologist because I would *hate almost all my patients*, I would *only be protective with the ones who I think that really deserve to be sad and to need help *(a kid whose mother died for example). *I don't like weak people and I get really mad when someone is crying all around because of something that they are able to fix by themselves*.


Got a LOT out of this, awesome! subjective Fi values and self expression reign STRONG in these decisions. Great explaination here, thank you!



FlightlessBird said:


> *Scenario 6*
> I love talking about every topic, normally I'm obsessed about something so I'ld start a conversation about it. Some of the topics I'ld probably talk about are: MBTI, enneatype, antropology, biology, being a young mother, moral and ethics problems, injustice, abstract things such as determining everyone's soul color and why, envoronmental problems, wars, what do we want to do in the future, and If I don't know the person too much I'ld ask he/she a lot of questions. I don't know, I like almost every topic, as I said.


Not sure if this is clear on abstract over concrete focus but I probably lean towards abstract a little more... could be an aux / tert pairing of N/S though. These last two scenarios are flawed however because they are based on Keirsey's temperaments... which is why I removed them. Your answer to the new scenario 7 will probably be much more revealing.



FlightlessBird said:


> *Scenario 7*
> The second one because I think that if you want to get something and be a better person, or company in this case, you must assume some risks. I also like it because it's more effective. *As long as the policies breaking does not break any of my morals* I would choose this one (for example if we had to lie to someone who is innocent or explode some children in order to get more money I would not choose it)


Even though you chose the efficient choice I am still going with cooperative focus over utilitarian because of the bold statement... this would imply NF based on the last two but I will wait for the answer to scenario 7 to say for certain... could be SP if you are actually have more of a concrete focus.

Right now I am leaning towards INFP (Fi - Ne - Si -Te). Scenario 4 in the new one will be really helpful in making sure I am right about your F/T axis... as in Fi/Te or Fe/Ti. That could change results significantly. Also the new Scenario 4 will help me clearly identify your N/S axis... Ne/Si vs Ni/Se. ENFP is a possible option too because you don't seem too extreme of an introvert... but ENFP's can still be fairly introverted... honestly... now that I think about it. aux Fi and tert Te make much more sense to me.

1: ENFP - (Ne - Fi - Te - Si)
2: INFP - (Fi - Ne - Si - Te)

Hope this helped! Curious as to which types you were debating.


----------



## Jinsei

Twitchie said:


> I'm having a difficult time imagining how I'd feel. Numb? *Do I give my SO space? Do I ignore his requests and be there for him anyway?* I think I'd want to respect his wishes as best I could. I don't think I'd even know where to start dealing with that.


These questions speak very clear Fe to me... being emotionally overwhelmed also speaks to Fe possibly being tertiary or inferior



Twitchie said:


> I'm not any good at tutoring people. Schools do have tutors and I don't know the first thing about mentoring or tutoring. The only way I know how to help is to give them my work to look at. Which they already stated they don't want me to do. I'd direct them to someone I thought would be more helpful than me. I can't teach anyone anything.
> 
> I'll add that *I'd be annoyed that they've ignored me this long and suddenly now they want to talk to me when they need help.* I'm not their friend and I'm not here to be used.


Hrm... inconclusive on F... could be Fi on the last part... although Ti could also be playing a large role here over F.




Twitchie said:


> Project 2 looks like I get to work alone. I *don't really care if it doesn't make big changes* if I don't have to work with other people. My *interest or lack of it, would depend on the project*. I'm *more comfortable being left alone to think things through.* It's not my company, so it doesn't really matter to me how much impact it has on the company.


ALL of this speaks to very clear subjective and internal Ti. I'm curious as to what sort of project would garner your interest and why?




Twitchie said:


> If I could do anything I want, I'd go rock climbing. It's been awhile, but I'm happiest when I'm climbing. *I like it because of the views, challenge, problem solving *and if I've chosen the right partner, silence. While I don't climb alone for safety reasons, *I'm not there to chill with a friend, so much as, I find it easier to think when I'm up there*. I wish I got to climb more often.


I love rock climbing too by the way for similar reasons... and the thrill of it. I would say you are clearly an introvert... and how you described it speaks to strong Ti and maybe Se... or S in general.
​


Twitchie said:


> Category 2
> 
> A lot of the second category means *you don't have to work with people *as much. But they require more difficult education, which is really off-putting.
> 
> Engineer. Gets more into the how.


Definitely getting a strong T focus... I would probably put you as primary Ti at this point.




Twitchie said:


> [Politics (not too much), environmental issues, sports (ones I follow), provincial parks etc...
> 
> These are things that directly affect my life but aren't too personal or negative.


Feels like a bit more of a concrete focus but as I said in the above post these last two are flawed scenarios. I have a feeling you may like the new scenario 7... and it should be quite revealing on N/S. 



Twitchie said:


> [I vote no confidence and quit. I never went to business school. They should be asking someone that has a clue what they're talking about. If the boss is asking me to make these decisions, this place is in trouble.


lol ok then... don't really need this one at this point anyway.

I'm going with ISTP (Ti - Se - Ni - Fe)... possibly INTP if I am wrong about the N/S axis... but I think primary Ti is clear.


----------



## FlightlessBird

@Jinsei


> I could go either way on Fe or Fi here... I'm curious about the bold statement. Why would you want to not cry infront of him and why would you feel ashamed if you did?


If you asked me which is the function that I use the least I'd say Fe! So I think your're right with the Fi part here. And I don't like to feel vulnerable or weak because I'm a strong girl you know? xD That's why I hate when people see me crying. and I think I used the wrong word, I would not be ashamed but...maybe disappointed in myself, it would be like betraying my beliefs. 





> Right now I am leaning towards INFP (Fi - Ne - Si -Te). Scenario 4 in the new one will be really helpful in making sure I am right about your F/T axis... as in Fi/Te or Fe/Ti. That could change results significantly. Also the new Scenario 4 will help me clearly identify your N/S axis... Ne/Si vs Ni/Se. ENFP is a possible option too because you don't seem too extreme of an introvert... but ENFP's can still be fairly introverted... honestly... now that I think about it. aux Fi and tert Te make much more sense to me.
> 
> 1: ENFP - (Ne - Fi - Te - Si)
> 2: INFP - (Fi - Ne - Si - Te)
> 
> Hope this helped! Curious as to which types you were debating.


Wow you're a boss! I was debating between ENTP and ENFP, but as I said, I think I don't use Fe and I use Fi a lot, so ENFP fits me better  I'm completely sure I'm not an introverted because I need to talk to people and I hate being alone for a long time, I need to socialize. Anyways sometimes I need to be alone. People say that ENFP are the most introverted of all the extroverted, isn't it?


----------



## Jinsei

FlightlessBird said:


> @Jinsei
> If you asked me which is the function that I use the least I'd say Fe! So I think your're right with the Fi part here. *And I don't like to feel vulnerable or weak because I'm a strong girl you know?* xD That's why I hate when people see me crying. and I think I used the wrong word, I would not be ashamed but...maybe disappointed in myself, it would be like betraying my beliefs.


Yep... definitely an Fi reason here



FlightlessBird said:


> Wow you're a boss! I was debating between ENTP and ENFP, but as I said, I think I don't use Fe and I use Fi a lot, so ENFP fits me better  I'm completely sure I'm not an introverted because I need to talk to people and I hate being alone for a long time, I need to socialize. Anyways sometimes I need to be alone. People say that ENFP are the most introverted of all the extroverted, isn't it?


Both ENTP and ENFP are pretty socially introverted extroverts. This is because primary Ne doesn't really have a strong drive for socialization... Ne just seeks external stimulation. This can come in just about any form and doesn't necessarily need to come from another person. ie: good book, movie, going to an art museum...

The only difference between ENFP and ENTP is the F/T axis... Fi/Te vs Fe/Ti. Sounds like we have that settled though. F vs T in general is ambiguous and confusing in both because they are an auxiliary and tertiary pair so it is often confusing if thinking or feeling is used more. That is why it is important to determine the axis, mainly which one is subjective "I" and which one is objective "E". In your case F is subjective and T is objective hence: Fi/Te. The ENTP is the opposite, anyway, so happy I could help!!


----------



## dozer

I actually did a video on your questionnaire. If you wanna check it out the links in my signature


----------



## FlightlessBird

dozer said:


> I actually did a video on your questionnaire. If you wanna check it out the links in my signature


What a cool idea :kitteh:


----------



## FlightlessBird

Jinsei said:


> Yep... definitely an Fi reason here
> 
> 
> 
> Both ENTP and ENFP are pretty socially introverted extroverts. This is because primary Ne doesn't really have a strong drive for socialization... Ne just seeks external stimulation. This can come in just about any form and doesn't necessarily need to come from another person. ie: good book, movie, going to an art museum...
> 
> The only difference between ENFP and ENTP is the F/T axis... Fi/Te vs Fe/Ti. Sounds like we have that settled though. F vs T in general is ambiguous and confusing in both because they are an auxiliary and tertiary pair so it is often confusing if thinking or feeling is used more. That is why it is important to determine the axis, mainly which one is subjective "I" and which one is objective "E". In your case F is subjective and T is objective hence: Fi/Te. The ENTP is the opposite, anyway, so happy I could help!!


Thank you so muuuuch!


----------



## Twitchie

As requested on your other response: 

[/I][/COLOR]
*SCENARIO 4*

*FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.

*​_- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.

- Describe what major influences drive this behavior._

I would listen to what they have to say and think about it. I might have a couple of ideas but I won't share until I've had time to explore them on my own. 

What drives this behavior? Is this a nature vs nurture question? Because I think it is a little bit of both. I do it because it I shared my thoughts without due consideration, they weren't well received. But also because I like to have exhaust my own ideas before picking the one I like best to share. There just isn't enough time for that in this situation. 


*SCENARIO 7*

*Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?*

View attachment 295170
​
_- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.

- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?

- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?
_

Height and what appears to be overhang based on the lighting. I can imagine bungee jumping in a beautiful place like that. I'd like to have all of those colors rushing up at me. And then I thought how cool it would be if we could make a home hanging from bungee cords anchored above in the rock face. It would be like living on a trampoline. Just switch over to a raw food diet so I wouldn't have to cook. I had a few thoughts about what I could do with a space like that. I don't really know why I focused on those things. 

At first glance it's a boring, serene landscape. I'm suspect the person who took the picture was trying to communicate a message. But then when I noticed the shadows and realized it was an overhang/cliff, I started thinking about whether it's high enough for bungee jumping. And then I was trying to guess how high it was and where to drop...



Jinsei said:


> These questions speak very clear Fe to me... being emotionally overwhelmed also speaks to Fe possibly being tertiary or inferior
> 
> 
> 
> Hrm... inconclusive on F... could be Fi on the last part... although Ti could also be playing a large role here over F.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL of this speaks to very clear subjective and internal Ti. I'm curious as to what sort of project would garner your interest and why?
> 
> 
> 
> I love rock climbing too by the way for similar reasons... and the thrill of it. I would say you are clearly an introvert... and how you described it speaks to strong Ti and maybe Se... or S in general.
> ​
> 
> Definitely getting a strong T focus... I would probably put you as primary Ti at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feels like a bit more of a concrete focus but as I said in the above post these last two are flawed scenarios. I have a feeling you may like the new scenario 7... and it should be quite revealing on N/S.
> 
> 
> 
> lol ok then... don't really need this one at this point anyway.
> 
> I'm going with ISTP (Ti - Se - Ni - Fe)... possibly INTP if I am wrong about the N/S axis... but I think primary Ti is clear.


What sort of project would get my interest? I suppose a major construction like Masdar City or a NASA trip to Mars

ISTP probably makes more sense. Yeah, I think a lot and maybe too much when it comes to social situations. But I feel like I have two feet firmly planted in the present. The future is something I like to think about too. But I am in the here and now. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jinsei

Twitchie said:


> I would listen to what they have to say and think about it. *I might have a couple of ideas but I won't share until I've had time to explore them on my own. *
> 
> What drives this behavior? Is this a nature vs nurture question? Because I think it is a little bit of both. I do it because it I shared my thoughts without due consideration, they weren't well received. But also because I like to have exhaust my own ideas before picking the one I like best to share. There just isn't enough time for that in this situation.


As I suspected, this speaks to both subjective Ti and Ni... the value you place on ideas comes from within



Twitchie said:


> *Height and what appears to be overhang based on the lighting. I can imagine bungee jumping in a beautiful place like that.* I'd like to have all of those colors rushing up at me. And then I thought how cool it would be if we could make a home hanging from bungee cords anchored above in the rock face. It would be like living on a trampoline. Just switch over to a raw food diet so I wouldn't have to cook. I had a few thoughts about what I could do with a space like that. I don't really know why I focused on those things.
> 
> At first glance it's a boring, serene landscape. I'm suspect the person who took the picture was trying to communicate a message. But then when I noticed the shadows and realized it was an overhang/cliff, I started thinking about whether it's high enough for bungee jumping. And then I was trying to guess how high it was and where to drop...


Very Se / Ni throughout the whole thing. First statement described the object that was actually there... Si would have put a subjective meaning on it. Then Ni begins working behind Se to firgure out all the things you could do there. Se want's to experience it.



Twitchie said:


> ISTP probably makes more sense. Yeah, I think a lot and maybe too much when it comes to social situations. But I feel like I have two feet firmly planted in the present. The future is something I like to think about too. But I am in the here and now.
> Thanks!


Does it? Awesome!! When you read through the two types, ISTP and INTP does one stand out over the other?


----------



## Twitchie

Jinsei said:


> As I suspected, this speaks to both subjective Ti and Ni... the value you place on ideas comes from within
> 
> 
> 
> Very Se / Ni throughout the whole thing. First statement described the object that was actually there... Si would have put a subjective meaning on it. Then Ni begins working behind Se to firgure out all the things you could do there. Se want's to experience it.
> 
> 
> 
> Does it? Awesome!! When you read through the two types, ISTP and INTP does one stand out over the other?


I initially took the test, read INTP and wasn't sure. I read through the other types and got a little overwhelmed. Most of the way through, I wasn't paying attention anymore and couldn't be certain I was differentiating between one type and another. After you posted ISTP, I wrote my response, then went to read up ISTP, then posted my response. ISTP sounds closer. Although, they sound more self-assured than me. I second guess myself a lot. Or at least, I do socially around people I want to know. Maybe I'm an ISTP with social anxiety.


----------



## Jinsei

dozer said:


> I actually did a video on your questionnaire. If you wanna check it out the links in my signature


That is honestly a GREAT idea! I will definitely check it out! Thanks!


----------



## Jinsei

dozer said:


> I actually did a video on your questionnaire. If you wanna check it out the links in my signature







Alright @dozer... great video, thanks! Initially I was torn between Fe and Fi in the first scenario... The statement, "If I had cancer I would want..." pointed a bit towards Fi though and in scenario 2 that came out more. You talked more about what you thought was right or wrong which speaks to an internal subjective judgment center.

Scenario 3 and 4 that also came out as influencing your decisions. ie: Project 1 is just to stressful, too much pressure and in scenario 4 when you said "I think..." about something it seemed like you were reciting evidence from the scenario (Te)... when you said "I feel..." however you were giving your own personal opinions about it (Fi). You seem to lead a bit more with Fi... not sure if it is the dominant function but it seems fairly strong.

Scenario 5: An ambivert... grrr... This could speak to Ne influence here... it tends to enjoy external stimulation however that doesn't necessarily imply socialization. I noticed the mixing board amp thing in the background and figured you were a musician right from the start by the way lol. I think that is great that you are pursuing something you are passionate about and am jealous. Wish I had pursued muisc more as I was quite passionate about it in HS and early college. Do you play an instrument, sing, both?

Scenario 6: Interesting choices... I would say you probably jumped at musician because Fi drives the desire for self expression... engineer sounds like maybe Ne/Te was influencing things there... you get to design, create, build, and see the real world results of your creation.

Scenario 7: First statement: "Wow, what a beautiful photo" and shortly after moving to, "I feel this symbolizes the meaning of life" speaks to a strong subjective Fi, subjective Si connection. Si sensing relates to objects through it's own subjective interpretation of things. Se however objectively relates to the actual object... an initial Se impact may have been something like, "Wow, big cliffs, is it a cave or a canyon, looks like a canyon". Se wants to know what it is... Si wants to know what it is to you. Definitely saw both Fi and Si come out as well as Ne in this one. I would say you definitely lie on the Ne/ Si axis.

So that means, two possibilities... either you are Ne dom or Fi dom... I'm leaning towards the latter because it really seemed to be strongly influencing your answers throughout the entire video, even when you were talking about the T scenarios. Si came out fairly strong and linked to Fi in the image test which hints at a possible primary / tertiary combo which would also mean auxiliary Ne.

I'm going with INFP (Fi - Ne - Si - Te)
Second possibility but not as likely in my opinion is ENFP (Ne - Fi - Te - Si)
The both tend to be a bit ambiverted... you might lean more towards ENFP actually because of how you described scenario 5... but Fi seems to run strong in you which is why I went with INFP.

Hope this helps! May I ask what you've typed online or what others have said they think you are? And good luck with your music and the engineering degree!

*also, sorry about all of the annoying and probably repetative questions around each secenario... they are meant to draw out the motivation behind behaviors. Most people just want to talk about what they would do because that's easy... thinking about why they would do what they do is a bit harder lol... and so annoying, I know. But very revealing as to what cognitive process and path is really working to get to the end result of that behavior or decision.


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku

I don't understand can I type myself from this or do I post it here for someone else to type me?


----------



## dozer

Jinsei said:


> Alright @dozer... great video, thanks! Initially I was torn between Fe and Fi in the first scenario... The statement, "If I had cancer I would want..." pointed a bit towards Fi though and in scenario 2 that came out more. You talked more about what you thought was right or wrong which speaks to an internal subjective judgment center.
> 
> Scenario 3 and 4 that also came out as influencing your decisions. ie: Project 1 is just to stressful, too much pressure and in scenario 4 when you said "I think..." about something it seemed like you were reciting evidence from the scenario (Te)... when you said "I feel..." however you were giving your own personal opinions about it (Fi). You seem to lead a bit more with Fi... not sure if it is the dominant function but it seems fairly strong.
> 
> Scenario 5: An ambivert... grrr... This could speak to Ne influence here... it tends to enjoy external stimulation however that doesn't necessarily imply socialization. I noticed the mixing board amp thing in the background and figured you were a musician right from the start by the way lol. I think that is great that you are pursuing something you are passionate about and am jealous. Wish I had pursued muisc more as I was quite passionate about it in HS and early college. Do you play an instrument, sing, both?
> 
> Scenario 6: Interesting choices... I would say you probably jumped at musician because Fi drives the desire for self expression... engineer sounds like maybe Ne/Te was influencing things there... you get to design, create, build, and see the real world results of your creation.
> 
> Scenario 7: First statement: "Wow, what a beautiful photo" and shortly after moving to, "I feel this symbolizes the meaning of life" speaks to a strong subjective Fi, subjective Si connection. Si sensing relates to objects through it's own subjective interpretation of things. Se however objectively relates to the actual object... an initial Se impact may have been something like, "Wow, big cliffs, is it a cave or a canyon, looks like a canyon". Se wants to know what it is... Si wants to know what it is to you. Definitely saw both Fi and Si come out as well as Ne in this one. I would say you definitely lie on the Ne/ Si axis.
> 
> So that means, two possibilities... either you are Ne dom or Fi dom... I'm leaning towards the latter because it really seemed to be strongly influencing your answers throughout the entire video, even when you were talking about the T scenarios. Si came out fairly strong and linked to Fi in the image test which hints at a possible primary / tertiary combo which would also mean auxiliary Ne.
> 
> I'm going with INFP (Fi - Ne - Si - Te)
> Second possibility but not as likely in my opinion is ENFP (Ne - Fi - Te - Si)
> The both tend to be a bit ambiverted... you might lean more towards ENFP actually because of how you described scenario 5... but Fi seems to run strong in you which is why I went with INFP.
> 
> Hope this helps! May I ask what you've typed online or what others have said they think you are? And good luck with your music and the engineering degree!
> 
> *also, sorry about all of the annoying and probably repetative questions around each secenario... they are meant to draw out the motivation behind behaviors. Most people just want to talk about what they would do because that's easy... thinking about why they would do what they do is a bit harder lol... and so annoying, I know. But very revealing as to what cognitive process and path is really working to get to the end result of that behavior or decision.


No thank you! I feel like I am mostly an ambivert as well, but maybe just like 1% more extroverted. And thats funny that you noticed the mixing board..I've been playing piano since I was 4 so it's been a hobby of mine all my life. I was doing it as a main career working with producers around the area but I recently decided to go to college. As for singing, lets just say I tried at one point and it didnt end up well haha

I made a thread a couple of days ago which have gotten all sorts of responses from ENTJ to ESFJ to ESFP. It's getting crazy for me to decide lol. The thread is here: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/510914-yeah-so-i-have-no-type.html

I really appreciate the lengthy response. The questions were awesome too! I didn't mean to sound like an a-hole answering them, I was tired and I was just trying to understand how I would answer it haha. That's awesome that you're knowledgeable on this subject and that you help people on the forum on your spare time. Thanks for the good luck as well


----------



## Jinsei

pearslug said:


> I don't understand can I type myself from this or do I post it here for someone else to type me?


The key is meant to give you or anyone who wants to type you a general idea of what to look for in the responses. Go ahead and post here if you want but don't read through the key at the bottom first if you do.


----------



## Jinsei

@MBTI Enthusiast, any word on if this is sticky worthy?


----------



## Wisteria

(I think I already know im ISFP, i just doing the questionaire for interest, and to see if the results match my type 

SCENARIO 1

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.

- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?
Of course I would be heartbroken, utterly confused, furious, and emotionally unstable. Ha I hope that never happens to me...Hard to imagine what I'd do though, my feelings are complex. I would have been envisioning our future, talking about how exited I felt to others. If he broke up at that point i would be crushed. My goal is to have security and content, so imagine having that taken away. Once I found out I would hate myself for being so selfish with my own feelings.

- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?
I dont understand? umm I would try to support him, and persuade that breaking away wasnt the right thing. Selfishly I would want to be with them even if they dont want me to. When I am with them I would make the most of time, and try my best not to bring up anything that would make them feel worse about the illness. Honestly I would not now how to react very well.



SCENARIO 2 

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.

- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?
I would figure to make some sort of compromise. I know how frustrating it is to struggle with school without any guidance so i would try and help a little.
- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?
I would my that decision because I feel bad for them. I dont know how i could say no, without feeling awful afterwards.
- Describe the flow of your decision making process.
I decide on what is fair. I weigh up the advantages and the cost of side, when considering the options. I would decide who deserves it the most, while also deciding what way keeps the peace. its complicated. 

SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.

- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?
I would tentatively chose project 1. First of all there are more people. If alone, i might stuggle and get no where, with others there is always back up and support. It make the most sense. The 2nd one sounds interesting also, but seems more difficult because of this. Project one has more effect on the company. Its more pragmatic and practical. 

- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?
If it leads to change or improvement, then I think that is more useful than 2, which is more about understanding and going in to depth, like digging a really deep tunnel, while 1 is like digging a hole that much broader but shallower, but affects the whole organisation. 




SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.

- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.
oh umm I would describe all the possibilities, think out loud, listen to their points to help develop mine. I would try to figure out what our aim is, what result we all want, and then what idea makes most sense and has the most comprehensive conclusion.

- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.
The result. The quality of it. Finishing the project. 




SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.

- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?
I use music and tv to recharge my batteries. I would also do something personal like finding out more about myself. Maybe spend time of re building relationships with my family/friends. My goal is to have fun and relax.

- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?
Connecting with people to exercise my thoughts, perspectives, interests, and learning. Also just to relate to them and have a better relationship, if i find them interesting. I like watching tv shows/films with clever writing. Plot twists blow my mind, I dont get how people are so imaginative in fictional writing  I like to read if i have the patience. I become quite passionate with my interests.




SCENARIO 6
FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE
I will try...

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor

- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?
Musician, Medical Doctor, Teacher.

- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?
Wasnt too difficult really. Already thought about what careers im interested in quite intentionally. I know what drives me. I know what careers i would not be good at therefore not interested in doing.

- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why? I love music. Im passionate about it and composing my own gives me a chance to express myself perfectly. Teacher because i like sharing my knowledge and discussing theory. It seems kinda easy because you already know the stuff, and interesting because you finding ways to teach it to someone else. i will have a large influence on peoples learning and I like the idea of affecting and helping other people with their knowledge. And you just get to talk about what your passionate about, which i love doing. Medical Doctor, because again, it makes you feel important, like you doing something that helps your community. I love human biology, who doesn't want to know how life works? 



SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?

Short Effective Scenario Questionnaire 2.0 (Self-Type)-paintedcanyon1fb.jpg

- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.
Oh wow what are you trying to find out here? uhh I see I like and dark. Most of it is a shadowed place, with an outer entrance that shines light through. the light cliffs have more detail. The shadowed part on the right is different in shape. simpler and less complex. It also affects the appearance of the water. the light part has reflections of the plant life, while the shadowed part is more blue. it make it seem more melancholy and lifeless. Their are dead ,thin dried up trees behind the green ones, but they dont reflect in the water. So if there is any hidden meaning, all i can think of it that when in a positive mindset the negative does not appear. I dont see much of a meaning coming across. Maybe something to do with the light and dark/good and bad, that was my only impression...

- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?
I spend a lot of time painting so i have to orientated to the colour and able to observe the hidden concept behind art/photography. When observing, I always think about the good and the bad. It affects my judgement of people and decision making.

- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?
It was a bit boring, it looks like a painting. The composition is weird and unusual, but maybe not necessarily a bad thing... but viewing makes the details of the picture seem out of place, a little twisted. Some of it has nice detail i guess.


----------



## Jinsei

Thanks for answering and trying this!



jennalee said:


> - Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?
> Of course I would be heartbroken, utterly confused, furious, and emotionally unstable. Ha I hope that never happens to me...Hard to imagine what I'd do though, my feelings are complex. I would have been envisioning our future, talking about how exited I felt to others. If he broke up at that point i would be crushed. My goal is to have security and content, so imagine having that taken away. Once I found out I would hate myself for being so selfish with my own feelings.
> 
> - In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?
> I dont understand? umm I would try to support him, and persuade that breaking away *wasnt the right thing*. Selfishly *I would want to be with them even if they dont want me to*. When I am with them I would make the most of time, and try my best not to bring up anything that would make them feel worse about the illness. Honestly I would not now how to react very well.


I'm not sure anyone would know how to define what "reacting well" would be in this situation, you aren't alone there. And for the record I don't think your feelings are selfish... they are natural. The bold statements do indicate that your feeling/judgment center is subjective and internally generated. And there is absolutely nothing wrong or selfish about that.




jennalee said:


> - How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?
> I would figure to make some sort of compromise. I know how frustrating it is to struggle with school without any guidance so i would try and help a little.
> - What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?
> I would my that decision because I feel bad for them. I dont know how i could say no, without feeling awful afterwards.
> - Describe the flow of your decision making process.
> *I decide on what is fair. I weigh up the advantages and the cost of side, when considering the options. I would decide who deserves it the most, while also deciding what way keeps the peace.* its complicated.


The last statement, very clear Fi. You decide what is fair, you decide what is right.




jennalee said:


> - Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?
> I would tentatively chose project 1. First of all there are more people. If alone, i might stuggle and get no where, with o*thers there is always back up and support.* It make the most sense. The 2nd one sounds interesting also, but seems more difficult because of this. *Project one has more effect on the company. Its more pragmatic and practical.*
> 
> - What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?
> If it leads to* change or improvement, then I think that is more useful than 2,* which is more about understanding and going in to depth, like digging a really deep tunnel, while 1 is like digging a hole that much broader but shallower, but affects the whole organisation.


The bold statements here reinforce that your F/T lies on the Fi/Te axis. You definitely have an objective logical approach.



jennalee said:


> - Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.
> oh umm I would describe all the possibilities, *think out loud, listen to their points to help develop mine.* I would try to figure out what our aim is, what result we all want, and then what idea makes most sense and has the most comprehensive conclusion.
> 
> - Describe what major influences drive this behavior.
> *The result. The quality of it. Finishing the project.*


Again, bold statements reinforce objective logic (Te)




jennalee said:


> - Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?
> *I use music and tv to recharge my batteries. I would also do something personal like finding out more about myself.* Maybe spend time of re building relationships with my family/friends. My goal is to have fun and relax.
> 
> - What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?
> Connecting with people to exercise my thoughts, perspectives, interests, and learning. Also just to relate to them and have a better relationship, if i find them interesting. *I like watching tv shows/films with clever writing. Plot twists blow my mind, I dont get how people are so imaginative in fictional writing*  I like to read if i have the patience. I become quite passionate with my interests.


Extroversion / introversion doesn't seem too extreme either way... maybe leaning slightly more towards the introverted side.



jennalee said:


> - What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?
> Musician, Medical Doctor, Teacher.
> 
> - Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?
> Wasnt too difficult really. Already thought about what careers im interested in quite intentionally. I know what drives me. I know what careers i would not be good at therefore not interested in doing.
> 
> - Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why? I love music. *Im passionate about it and composing my own gives me a chance to express myself perfectly.* Teacher because i like sharing my knowledge and discussing theory. It seems kinda easy because you already know the stuff, and interesting because you finding ways to teach it to someone else. i will have a large influence on peoples learning and I like the idea of affecting and helping other people with their knowledge. And you just *get to talk about what your passionate about, which i love doing.* Medical Doctor, because again, it makes you feel important, like you doing something that helps your community. I love human biology, who doesn't want to know how life works?


Fairly strong Fi influence on your choices... bold statements indicate this.




jennalee said:


> - Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.
> Oh wow what are you trying to find out here? uhh I *see I light and dark. Most of it is a shadowed place, with an outer entrance that shines light through. the light cliffs have more detail. The shadowed part on the right is different in shape. simpler and less complex. It also affects the appearance of the water. the light part has reflections of the plant life, while the shadowed part is more blue. it make it seem more melancholy and lifeless. Their are dead ,thin dried up trees behind the green ones, but they dont reflect in the water.* So if there is any hidden meaning, all i can think of it that when in a positive mindset the negative does not appear. I dont see much of a meaning coming across. Maybe something to do with the light and dark/good and bad, that was my only impression...
> 
> - Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?
> I spend a lot of time painting so i have to orientated to the colour and able to observe the hidden concept behind art/photography. When observing, I always think about the good and the bad. It affects my judgement of people and decision making.
> 
> - Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?
> It was a bit boring, it looks like a painting. The composition is weird and unusual, but maybe not necessarily a bad thing... but viewing makes the details of the picture seem out of place, a little twisted. Some of it has nice detail i guess.


Wow, that is beautiful Se coming through perfectly. Se is objective sensing, meaning it describes exactly what is there in front of you... in detail. Si would show more of a subjective relation to what it is sensing. ie: what the objects mean to you. This means your S/N axis lies on Se/Ni and very clearly favors the S side of things.

At this point I would say ISFP (Fi Se Ni Te) is pretty much dead on for you. There is a very slight possibility of ESFP (Se Fi Te Ni) given the clear strength of Se in the last scenario as well as the ambivert sense I got from scenario 5, however I think that is less likely as I would expect an ESFP to come off as very clearly extroverted. There is a lot of diversity within each type though, so ESFP isn't entirely outside the realm of possibility. Thanks again for trying this questionnaire!


----------



## Jinsei

Woot!!! Sticky!!!


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Congrats on the sticky @Jinsei!


----------



## Jinsei

AddictiveMuse said:


> Congrats on the sticky @Jinsei!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Wisteria

> At this point I would say ISFP (Fi Se Ni Te) is pretty much dead on for you. There is a very slight possibility of ESFP (Se Fi Te Ni) given the clear strength of Se in the last scenario as well as the ambivert sense I got from scenario 5, however I think that is less likely as I would expect an ESFP to come off as very clearly extroverted. There is a lot of diversity within each type though, so ESFP isn't entirely outside the realm of possibility. Thanks again for trying this questionnaire!


Having more outside opinions on my type is great! I haven't had many so far. Using real life scenarios was an excellent idea for another questionnaire. I never realized I had strong Se, and always imagined anyone would have a similar response. I'm definitely introverted though, anyone who knew me in person would never think I was an extrovert  I understand why ESFP is possible type though, because of the inferior Ni and tertiary Te. Thanks for you opinion, its always interesting to see what people think


----------



## Ninjaws

I have trouble separating Fi and Fe here. Could someone give their insight as to which function this is?

Scenario 1
I understand why she would cut all ties. I feel kind of empty, hopeless.

Scenario 2
"Did he/she work hard?" is the only thing I want to know. If he/she has given it his/her all and it is still not enough, then I will certainly help out. However, if he/she has been lazy I don't feel like he/she deserves my help.


As for T/F, which one seems more prominent here?

Scenario 6
Top 3 - (in no particular order)
Psychologist (finding out why people act the way they do)
Computer programmer (building things, preferable something I like such as a video game)
Counselor (figuring out what the best careers (if career counselor) would be for the person I'm helping)

I have been doing careerquizes for years, so coming up with this top three was really easy for me.


----------



## Jinsei

Ninjaws said:


> I have trouble separating Fi and Fe here. Could someone give their insight as to which function this is?
> 
> Scenario 1
> I understand why she would cut all ties. I feel kind of empty, hopeless.


Not really enough info to determine either way.



Ninjaws said:


> Scenario 2
> *"Did he/she work hard?" *is the only thing I want to know. If he/she has given it his/her all and it is still not enough, then I will certainly help out. However, *if he/she has been lazy I don't feel like he/she deserves my help*.


The bold statements speak to a subjective feeling/judgment about the situation, meaning Fi. The subjectivity of Fi means that feelings and judgments are primarily internal and self generating. Fe however would be more objective and would look more externally to define what is "right or wrong". This could manifest in the form of predicting the outcome of decisions or turning to outside influence/evidence in defining the right or wrong value of a decision.






Ninjaws said:


> As for T/F, which one seems more prominent here?
> 
> Scenario 6
> Top 3 - (in no particular order)
> Psychologist (finding out why people act the way they do)
> Computer programmer (building things, preferable something I like such as a video game)
> Counselor (figuring out what the best careers (if career counselor) would be for the person I'm helping)
> 
> I have been doing careerquizes for years, so coming up with this top three was really easy for me.


I would go more with T most likely, but a little bit of F influence possibly as well.


----------



## Ninjaws

Jinsei said:


> Not really enough info to determine either way.
> 
> 
> 
> The bold statements speak to a subjective feeling/judgment about the situation, meaning Fi. The subjectivity of Fi means that feelings and judgments are primarily internal and self generating. Fe however would be more objective and would look more externally to define what is "right or wrong". This could manifest in the form of predicting the outcome of decisions or turning to outside influence/evidence in defining the right or wrong value of a decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would go more with T most likely, but a little bit of F influence possibly as well.



Thanks for that. Fi it is then.


----------



## dozer

Just noticed this got stickied. Congrats, you deserve it


----------



## hoobster4

Scenario 1;
At first, when he'd broken up with me, I'd feel scared, afraid and like I wasn't good enough. 

When I hear that they've been diagnosed with cancer, I'd be grief stricken. I'd understand why they broke up with me, and feel guilt for being selfish and not thinking about them.

I'd support them through the process, but hold back my feelings towards them to avoid hurting them. 

I feel like this because I've obviously cared about them for so long. My motivations behind these feelings and wanting to help are pure.

Scenario 2;
I would agree to help them, because it would make them happy, and hopefully they'd learn a lesson from it. I do this just to help, but hope they do it on their own next time. 

I would feel a little used, as they hadn't asked for help all semester, but had suddenly had all this use for me. I'd push these aside, and stew about them later.

The things that stand out in this situation are that they had only suddenly wanted help, but hadn't really wanted anything to do with me before hand.
Another thing that is stronger is that they were struggling, and I don't want people to struggle.

The flow of my decision making process is a lot of things rushing through my head. A lot of conflicting thoughts and ideas in a strange pattern. Eventually, and with great struggle, I'd knock each out, the way a fox would do to a flock of sheep. I'd eventually settle on helping him, because I've already finished my assignment, what harm could it do me?

Scenario 3;
I would first be more inclined to go with the first, that is, until I see teamwork. The idea of making a big impact on the company makes me happy, but I always end up pulling the load in a team. The second sounds rather boring, but I'm quite motivated, and if it is so narrow, I could do it fast enough that I could also help with project number 1, if need be.

The teamwork, obviously, has the largest effect. Just because it's easier for me to get feedback from people I'm not working with, and it's hard for me to see crappy ideas go in place of a good idea, and because I'm not always the loudest person, I can't really tell them that.

Scenario 4

In this situation, I'd be thinking about whether the ideas can be improved, or changed, to better suit the criteria. I'd suggest new things in a nice way, and if rejected, I would feel hurt. If someone presented an idea which didn't suitor was plain silly, I'd just suggest more changes to it, until we had something we could work with, so I didn't hurt their feelings. My behaviour is driven this way because everyone's ideas are important, but perhaps not fully developed. I can't see in their head, the way they vision it could be genius.
Scenario 5
Ah, yes, the week is over! This is where I sit down and watch some movies, read a book, and enjoy some snacks. Mainly because I get so drained from doing extra things which will help further me in life, every now and then it's nice to stay still, and be able to have no one relying on you. 
I draw non-physical energy from being alone, not being told what to do, and being able to veg out and just, be. Be able to think and throw ideas and scenarios around to myself, or be absorbed in someone else's.

Scenario 6;
This is hard for me to narrow down.
In no order; 
-Actor because it's fun to become someone else, and because it would give me a way to voice opinions to a large amount of people, and be able to use the fame for good
-Psychologist because the human brain is interesting, and it would be nice to view it from a feeling perspective
-Teacher because I can imagine it would be a rewarding job with some freedom, but also a lot of schedule, which is awesome for me. I could also do it a lot better than some of my teachers, and learn from their mistakes. 

It was at first hard for me to pick 3, but in the end I realized that a lot of the listed jobs were sciency or analytical, which I'd be terrible at. So, by process of elimination, I came down to these 3  Counsellor nearly made the cut, but I decided teacher because it's 1am, and I'm pretty honest by 1am. 
The things that mattered most seemed to be making sure the job was both right for me, and rewarding for both the client and I.

Scenario 7; 
I first noticed the beautiful green of the trees, with the light on it, and how it contrasted so greatly with the canyon. I then noticed the dark water, and my mind began to sprout ideas of symbolism with society, etc, and I told it to shhh because it's 1am, and I don't feel like being in a made up world right now.

I think I focused on these because they were different, they captured my eye.

This photo appeals to me because the area looks beautiful, but also enclosed and private. I can only imagine the splashing about and creatures living throughout the trees, and in the water.




Okay, I'm pretty sure of INFJ now.


----------



## Jinsei

dozer said:


> Just noticed this got stickied. Congrats, you deserve it


Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Jinsei

@hoobster4

INFJ is quite possible. I think you lie on the Fe/Ti axis for sure and seem more F over T. Curious as to why you feel you are terrible at analytical stuff? Why is that?

I do lean a bit more towards Ni/Se vs Ne/Si... you seem to place strong subjective value on ideas and have a good internal mechanism for judging their value or figuring out how to improve and increase the value of other's ideas... you just aren't always very outspoken about it... especially with Fe working to make sure you don't hurt feelings or step on toes. In the image test however when you talked about your mind generating symbolism that gave me a bit of a pause because that could have been Si coming through however that could also have been Ni. You gave what seemd to be a direct Se observation of what was there in the photo.

You also seem to be fairly clear about social introversion so INFJ would fit with (Ni - Fe - Ti - Se)

Can I ask what types you were considering or what the online tests told you? If you've taken the cognitive functions test on the home page that info helps too in conjunction with these scenarios.


----------



## rosy

Gonna' have a try at this and look at the key afterwards. Thank you for taking your time to make this.


* *





SCENARIO 1

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.

- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?
I would feel distraught and withdraw into myself. I’d feel upset that somebody I love so much would leave. I would feel a bit numb at first and then cry a lot. I can see myself accepting it, but I will still be depressed. I would not want to stop hugging my partner.

- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?
Losing them. Grief. I feel numb to emotions and find it hard to feel them, and then suddenly I feel them very intensly.

SCENARIO 2 

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE
You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.

- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?
I help them of course. Why not? They seem to be struggling and I’d hate to see them upset over it. I’ve finished it anyway. I don’t want to say no and I know how if I was going through this I’d want help too.
- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?
The fact that I’ve already finished my assignment, and that the professor won’t know. 
- Describe the flow of your decision making process.
First I think about if I will get in trouble. Then I think about helping them because they are in need. They may seem upset and worried.

SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.

- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?
Project 2 by far. Less group work, and I can focus my attention on something. Simple. And I can analyse the problem best and focus my attention on one thing.
- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?
The group work and how it would affect the company. I’d be worried if it had a big effect on the company if I made a wrong decision. I’d be worried about procrastinating as well. I’d need to make sure it is a good decision and analyse the outcomes.

SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.

- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.
I worry if I will be able to keep up or be good enough. I tend to think about the ideas as flexible, any can be used and applied in a good way. I’ll listen to their views and see if everybody likes it. If they have an idea I don’t like might try to suggest something else.
- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.
The need to have a really good, unique idea. Brainstorming.
Also I may be withdrawn at first. That may just be anxiety though.
SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.

- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?
Well first I’d go on the computer. Draw, play some games. A long, nice relaxing warm shower would be wonderful. To relax my muscles and nerves and to feel rejunivated. I’ll play my favourite horror games, gmod or check up on the latest posts on my blog. I might watch a movie. Also hugs are always great.
- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?
Being away from strangers. Listening to my favourite music. Being around my family is fine. Gaming, showering, going on the trampoline and daydreaming whilst listening to music is great. Reading about game theories or theories in general. Universe theories are great, especially that new one about it being a simulation! I always wonder if ghosts are a… ‘glitch’ in the system. Now as ‘illogical’ as this may sound, it’s always a possibility!...

SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor

- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?
Councselor, Artist, medical doctor.
- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?
It was difficult because artist sprung out to me first. It doesn’t require much energy for me because it’s so fun, it’s not like working! I wish an option for being a vet/animal care was here though. I work better with animals. Despite my anxiety, I’m actually pretty good at getting people to open up and I find it interesting talking to people about their stories!
I have cried talking to homeless people before. It’s pretty painful. I just want to hug them better.
- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?
Honestly, taking care of people brings me a lot of energy and joy. It would be a top priority for me most likely… However, the aspect of creating your own art, also sounds enjoyable.

SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?

- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.
The light bouncing off the rocks, the shadows, the water, the somewhat calm flow, the trees and time of day, possibly sunset, is it a deep cavern/canyon or a cave? I wonder if that formed over years of rocks being worn away by water. It’s beautiful calming, natural scenery, seems like scenery you’d see in some parts of America?

- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?
I focused on them because it’s what I visually see, I just want to see why it’s there but I also want to appreciate the beauty of it.
- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?
The lighting appeals to me as does the natural scenery. The colours are calming and not too bright, which I hate, if there is too much colours. I feel like it might be a little.. boring though. I feel like I can’t quiet imagine myself there, like I’m straining to truly ‘feel’ it.





Edit: I've just been through the answers, and i'm not sure what to make of them yet. But I noticed a lot of Fe possibly? Thanks to anybody that can help!


----------



## Jinsei

rosy said:


> I would feel distraught and withdraw into myself. I’d feel upset that somebody I love so much would leave. I would *feel a bit numb *at first and then cry a lot. I can see myself accepting it, but I will still be depressed. I would not want to stop hugging my partner.
> 
> Losing them. Grief. I * feel numb to emotions and find it hard to feel them*, and then suddenly I feel them very intensly.


Could be interpreted either way here but I get the clear sense that your own feelings would be pretty overwhelming. The numbness described and finding it hard to feel your own emotions does relate to Fe.



rosy said:


> I help them of course. Why not? They seem to be struggling and *I’d hate to see them upset over it*. I’ve finished it anyway. I don’t want to say no and I know how if I was going through this I’d want help too.
> 
> The fact that I’ve already finished my assignment, and that the professor won’t know.
> 
> First I think about *if I will get in trouble*. Then I think about helping them *because they are in need*. They* may seem upset and worried*.


Clear Fe focus here on effect, outcome. Not much talk about internal subjective values or judgments. Your decision is more influenced by external factors such as: "they are upset", "will I get in trouble?", "they need something I have".



rosy said:


> Project 2 by far. Less group work, and I can focus my attention on something. Simple. And *I can analyse the problem best and focus my attention on one thing.*
> 
> The group work and how it would affect the company. I’d be *worried if it had a big effect on the company if I made a wrong decision*. I’d be worried about procrastinating as well. I’d *need to make sure it is a good decision and analyse the outcomes*.


Very clear subjective logic here. Definitely Ti... and some Fe in the middle bold statement. The last one clearly shows that your subjective judgment center is based in logic. You analyze things and determine if the decision is good or bad through logic.



rosy said:


> I *worry if I will be able to keep up or be good enough*. I tend to *think about the ideas as flexible*, any can be used and applied in a good way. I’ll *listen to their views and see if everybody likes it*. If they have an *idea I don’t like might try to suggest something else*.
> 
> The *need to have a really good, unique idea*. Brainstorming.
> Also I *may be withdrawn at first*. That may just be anxiety though.


Interesting response... I could see both F and T coming out... the responses could be interpreted either way on the Fi/Te vs Fe/Ti axis. I still think you gravitate towards Fe/Ti and I think you lead more with Fe a bit. The second bold statement about "flexible ideas" could indicate Ne. However on the second to last bold statment I think that might suggest subjective N ie: (Ni)



rosy said:


> Well first I’d go on the computer. Draw, play some games. A long, nice relaxing warm shower would be wonderful. To relax my muscles and nerves and to feel rejunivated. I’ll play my favourite horror games, gmod or check up on the latest posts on my blog. I might watch a movie. Also *hugs are always great*.
> 
> *Being away from strangers*. Listening to my favourite music. Being around my family is fine. Gaming, showering, going on the trampoline and daydreaming whilst listening to music is great. Reading about game theories or theories in general. Universe theories are great, especially that new one about it being a simulation! I always wonder if ghosts are a… ‘glitch’ in the system. Now as ‘illogical’ as this may sound, it’s always a possibility!...


Seem to have a bit of an imaginitive N focus on things here. You also are a clear social introvert... aaand I would guess one of your top love languages is "Physical Touch" lol... but that is irrelevant to MBTI type here.



rosy said:


> Councselor, Artist, medical doctor.
> 
> It was difficult because artist sprung out to me first. It doesn’t require much energy for me because it’s so fun, it’s not like working! I wish an option for being a vet/animal care was here though. I work better with animals. Despite my anxiety, I’m actually pretty good at getting people to open up and I find it interesting talking to people about their stories!
> I have cried talking to homeless people before. It’s pretty painful. *I just want to hug them better.*
> 
> Honestly, taking care of people brings me a lot of energy and joy. It would be a top priority for me most likely… However, the aspect of creating your own art, also sounds enjoyable.


Yep... definitely getting a very strong F influence on your choices here... as well as a bit of a creative drive too. More hugs!!



rosy said:


> *The light bouncing off the rocks, the shadows, the water, the somewhat calm flow, the trees and time of day, possibly sunset, is it a deep cavern/canyon or a cave?* I wonder if that formed over years of rocks being worn away by water. It’s beautiful calming, natural scenery, seems like scenery you’d see in some parts of America?
> 
> I focused on them *because it’s what I visually see*, I just want to see why it’s there but I also want to appreciate the beauty of it.
> 
> The lighting appeals to me as does the natural scenery. The colours are calming and not too bright, which I hate, if there is too much colours. I feel like it might be a little.. boring though. I feel like I can’t quiet imagine myself there, like I’m straining to truly ‘feel’ it.


Very strong S focus here and it seems to be very objective based on the bold statements... The lack of N I see could be because the image is boring to you and doesn't really stir the imaginitive juices. I would definitely put you on the Ni/Se axis but I'm not sure if you are more of an N type or an S type. You know yourself better than I do so which way do you think you lean?

Anxiety could play a factor here in causing someone who might normally be an extrovert seem like an introvert. 

ENFJ (Fe - Ni - Se - Ti) with strong social anxiety could be an option... Fe comes out a lot in your responses in my opinion. I don't think ISTP (Ti - Se - Ni - Fe) is likely with primary Ti over inferior Fe. INFJ (Ni - Fe - Ti - Se) might also be an option however I also struggle with placing you as Ni dom over Se inferior as Se came out very clearly in the image discription and Ni was a bit more of an undercurrent in the background... but then again, like I said, the lack of appeal could have played a big factor in that.

I would probably go with the following options:
1: INFJ
2: ENFJ w/ social anxiety

I'm really curious as to how things come out on the cognitive functions test here:
http://cognitivequiz.com/quiz.html


----------



## Jinsei

@rosy thanks so much for trying this scenario by the way! Also after reading your posts here:
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...434-infp-tell-me-what-you-think-please-c.html

I would definitely put you as strong N. INFJ seems much more likely of an option now as I feel very confident about Fe/Ti axis. But take that with a grain of salt because I apparently see Fe/Ti everywhere lol... as I'm sure @shinynotshiny @Blue Soul and @TelepathicGoose will confirm. 
:tongue:

Maybe they would care to weigh in here and offer their perspective.


----------



## Immolate

Jinsei said:


> @_rosy_ thanks so much for trying this scenario by the way! Also after reading your posts here:
> http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...434-infp-tell-me-what-you-think-please-c.html
> 
> I would definitely put you as strong N. INFJ seems much more likely of an option now as I feel very confident about Fe/Ti axis. But take that with a grain of salt because I apparently see Fe/Ti everywhere lol... as I'm sure @_shinynotshiny_ @_Blue Soul_ and @_TelepathicGoose_ will confirm.
> :tongue:
> 
> Maybe they would care to weigh in here and offer their perspective.


I trust you... :laughing:


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Jinsei said:


> @rosy thanks so much for trying this scenario by the way! Also after reading your posts here:
> http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...434-infp-tell-me-what-you-think-please-c.html
> 
> I would definitely put you as strong N. INFJ seems much more likely of an option now as I feel very confident about Fe/Ti axis. But take that with a grain of salt because I apparently see Fe/Ti everywhere lol... as I'm sure @shinynotshiny @Blue Soul and @TelepathicGoose will confirm.
> :tongue:
> 
> Maybe they would care to weigh in here and offer their perspective.


Definitely Fe/Ti


----------



## hoobster4

Jinsei said:


> @hoobster4
> 
> INFJ is quite possible. I think you lie on the Fe/Ti axis for sure and seem more F over T. Curious as to why you feel you are terrible at analytical stuff? Why is that?
> 
> I do lean a bit more towards Ni/Se vs Ne/Si... you seem to place strong subjective value on ideas and have a good internal mechanism for judging their value or figuring out how to improve and increase the value of other's ideas... you just aren't always very outspoken about it... especially with Fe working to make sure you don't hurt feelings or step on toes. In the image test however when you talked about your mind generating symbolism that gave me a bit of a pause because that could have been Si coming through however that could also have been Ni. You gave what seemd to be a direct Se observation of what was there in the photo.
> 
> You also seem to be fairly clear about social introversion so INFJ would fit with (Ni - Fe - Ti - Se)
> 
> Can I ask what types you were considering or what the online tests told you? If you've taken the cognitive functions test on the home page that info helps too in conjunction with these scenarios.




Sometimes I'm good with analytical stuff, but it has to be something I'm interested in. 


Here are my test results;
Similarminds-INFJ
Cognitive functions test; INFP first, then INFJ
16Personalities test-INFJ

I couldn't work out if I was INFP or INFJ, but I've also tested INTJ and ENFJ.


----------



## hoobster4

hoobster4 said:


> Sometimes I'm good with analytical stuff, but it has to be something I'm interested in.
> 
> 
> Here are my test results;
> Similarminds-INFJ
> Cognitive functions test; INFP first, then INFJ
> 16Personalities test-INFJ
> 
> I couldn't work out if I was INFP or INFJ, but I've also tested INTJ and ENFJ.



@Jinsei What do you think?


----------



## Jinsei

hoobster4 said:


> @Jinsei What do you think?


Based on those tests, I think INFJ is probably the majority rule. The one thing INFJ, INTJ, and ENFJ have in common is Ni... that seems to come out fairly clear so I think INFP can be ruled out.


----------



## rosy

@Jinsei Thank you so much for your response.

I guess infj could fit, although I worry about the judging vs percieving as I'm not very organised - but that may just be stereotypes playing into my mind as a factor...
I was definitely struggling with S vs N. I guess you see me as a strong N which is possible. In results I've gotten infp and isfp to other variations. So it's very confusing but I think you really narrowed it down for me.

If it's okay I'm going to reply on that thread I made to those questions, would it be better if I PM'd you so I can narrow it down a bit as I'm worried I will take up too much space on your thread.

A lot of my friends are infj's, which would make sense.
I can see enfj possibly, as well as infp and isfp but it depends on the indivudual functions and their strengths, I'm a bit all lover the place.
I'll have a go at that cognitive jungian functions test like you recommended shortly. ^^
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Jinsei

rosy said:


> @Jinsei Thank you so much for your response.
> 
> I guess infj could fit, although I worry about the judging vs percieving as I'm not very organised - but that may just be stereotypes playing into my mind as a factor...
> I was definitely struggling with S vs N. I guess you see me as a strong N which is possible. In results I've gotten infp and isfp to other variations. So it's very confusing but I think you really narrowed it down for me.
> 
> If it's okay I'm going to reply on that thread I made to those questions, would it be better if I PM'd you so I can narrow it down a bit as I'm worried I will take up too much space on your thread.
> 
> A lot of my friends are infj's, which would make sense.
> I can see enfj possibly, as well as infp and isfp but it depends on the indivudual functions and their strengths, I'm a bit all lover the place.
> I'll have a go at that cognitive jungian functions test like you recommended shortly. ^^
> Thanks again for your help.


Feel free to post here or PM me if you want and don't worry about taking up space on this thread. Try these different cognitive functions tests below. A pattern should immerge of which functions you use and based on your scenario answers we should be able to figure things out. The typing tests are so confusing and can easily give false results. I had issues as well until I discovered that the best way to figure out my own type was to really take an indepth look at which cognitive functions I preferred.

Jungian Cognitive Function Quiz

Jungian Cognitive Functions Test

Cognitive Function Test

Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes


----------



## Ksara

I found this very interesting and enjoyable 
Thank you for putting this together, looks like a great tool that took a lot of time to put together. Appreciate it.



*SCENARIO 1

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE*

I'm not sure but I'm going to assume that the break up occurred face to face, then he's cut complete contact. (I would be a very different reaction if he just stopped all contact)

This seems a bit tricky as I'm not sure how I would feel. Probably initially disbelief, and would have an odd feeling, that something is off (because it is out of the ordinary, I tend to get an oddness feeling when something is off). I think there will be an empty feeling, a sense of missing that person I've grown so used to. I would keep my feelings to myself after the initial break up, may spend a few days to grieve when on my own. I think it's important to let the feelings be than to ignore or suppress them. After this I would look forward and make a deliberate attempt to move on, and in the process focus on things to improve myself and help my feelings become more positive. I don't like to dwell on things, and there is no point to hanging on to some one if the other party is no longer interested.

Once I found out about the illness, again a sense of disbelief, maybe that sinking feeling, or perhaps a confusion of not knowing what it is I feel at that moment. I would be calm and let them know I will be their for them. This really changes things as it is not respecting his wishes of wanting a life without me (the initial break up), but his way helping me to move on or pushing people away because of the sickness. I would do every thing I could for him in my power, I feel that it is important for him and because I care deeply and I want to help him as much as possible. I don't want him to be alone and hope to bring some happiness. I want him to know he will not be forgotten.

Generally when people have passed it has always been a weird empty feeling. That they are not their any more which is strange because they have always been there. It has never been an extreme response, more so a calm but empty one. I will dearly miss him, will spend the time I need to grieve, then take the necessary step to move on with my life. 


*SCENARIO 2*

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE*

I would politely deny my room mate the test, and instead offer my help to teach them the material. Why? Because nothing is gained by cheating, secondly if they are struggling now how will they cope later if dependent on copying other peoples work (perhaps an indication this may not be the course for them...but for them to decide)? 

What stands out in this scenario is the room mate struggling, and wanting my answers to pass. Because they are struggling I want to help them. But because they want to cheat I don't want to be apart of that. It does not matter If the professor doesn't know, we know we cheated.

Helping the person understand the material is much more helpful to them, and also helps me study myself.
My decision process, not sure. I think Cheating is wrong and not beneficial, I want to help the person, offer an alternative that avoids the cheating yet still helps them, Their happy, I'm happy 


*SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE*

I think Project one appeals to me most. I think it prefers to how I process information, that is being able to bounce my thinking/understanding off others to ensure I have come to a correct conclusion.

Initially I thought project number two but reading it properly I would go with project number one. Whilst I do not want to have to juggle and multi-task, I prefer being able to bounce my thoughts off others and collaborate ideas. I don't like splitting my attention (and hate being interrupted, I fit well with the Socionics process type), however I think it is more valuable to be able to gain feedback from others to ensure what I understand is correct, especially considering the project may be significant. I think my initial concerned can be minimized with effective planning and people taking on specific roles.


*SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE*

I would have an idea of what the Professor is asking us to do, as well as what he may be looking for (or the purpose of the assignment). With this in mind I would help to direct these ideas to ensure they fit the criteria, percolate on them and bring the positive points together.

I would also have in mind what will work and what won't, are they achievable, is the amount of work required of these ideas worth the time compared to what percentage of the overall grade is worth. With all these competing ideas does it really matter if we pick one over the other (that is will the grade we obtain be significantly better).

I will probably take down notes (if no one has) to have a record of our discussion, and would ensure all parties are included and attempt to work out their strengths and interests.

The major influences behind this is we all want a successful project. The project will not be successful if it does not meet the brief or what is required. Secondly If we can take as many of the pros from all the ideas and attempt to bring it together there is potential to come up with a better more refined idea. Thirdly I don't want to have to put in more effort than it is worth. To me it is not worth arguing over which shade of dark blue something should be. I also think it is important to have a record as things can be easily forgotten. And lastly, people who are good at or enjoy what they do usually have better success with it. Using our strengths as a team will result in the most successful outcome.


*
SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE*

NOTHING lol.
I find a quiet place where I can do some web surfing on nerdy topics, watching TV, reading a book, playing a video game, listening to music, daydreaming, is best for recharging. I find when I am tired very difficult to focus my attention and will zone out (or into random things happening around me), any more stimulation is going to be draining.

In general I find I am most relaxed when my environment is quiet with no one in it. It is more the quiet environment I draw my energy from, the activity I do within it does not matter so much.


*SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE*


Top three are Scientist, Physchologist and Engineer. I like learning and have always found the sciences fascinating.

It wasn't too hard to choose. Process of elimination. I don't like performing in front of people (rules out acting and musician). I don't want to have to deal with children (teacher and Child care). Being an entrepreneur can be a lot of hard work (sometimes owning your own business can be a 24 seven thing). I faint at the sight of people/animals being in a lot of pain (Yeah I would make a great doctor, fainting...not) and clergy doesn't interest me.

I think the Artist can be messy, I don't like working with my hands and find I can get impatient when I have the idea in my head, but it's taking months just to get it right on paper.

Computer programmer could become tedious though It could be enjoyable. Not sure about the manager (however I would choose engineering above this as they can often move into more managerial roles If i desire, which is why it's number three).

I like dealing with concepts, or using language to explain things. I enjoy mathematics but I understand better with explaining it through English than mathematics. I also want to do something I enjoy and find interesting. What I avoid is manual labor or working with my hands. It's messy and I don't enjoy it. I'd rather be putting the plan together than actually implementing/doing it.
Other important factors, When it comes to my career it must fit into the lifestyle I want to live and also the location of where I want to live. It must also fit in with my family (as jobs aren't there to have your back when things get tough in life)


*SCENARIO 7*

I notice the contrast of the light and dark first and the sense of being enclosed in a cave. My eye starts to the right of the image, moving to the left and then into the middle, as if travelling through the image. The light and dark shadows on the rocks appear like stalagmites, even though it is a rock wall. I want to travel through the middle to see what is around the corner. It is a very beautiful and serene image. I don't know why But I get the sense of travelling, as if I'm in a boat travelling down the stream, or embanking on an epic journey, yet at the same time feeling enclosed and safe.

All I see in my minds eye is a small wooden row boat only big enough for one person, empty rocking and bumping gently o the shore. A rope holds it in place, keeping it from drifting. The boat does not want to drift away, It just wants to gently rock and float where it is.

I don't know why I focused on those things. It's just what came to mind. I think the picture gives out a relaxed and gentle vibe, it is safe.	

The photo did appeal to me. It displays the beauty that can be found in the world, A place I could like to visit myself, somewhere I can hide fro the hustle and bustle of life. I think what makes it interesting is the play of light and shadow. It hugs around the viewer, kind of like how a small child likes to hide in their make shift cubby house.



Not sure about the Key yet. Will go through it later.


----------



## Pyroscope

I think I've got a fairly good idea where I fit here, but I wouldn't mind some clarification.

*SCENARIO 1*

*FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer. *​ _- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?

- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?_
*Before I found out what was going on, I'd be worried that I'd upset them or that something was bothering them. I'd try to find out what was happening with them and would try to find them directly so that we could talk through what was happening.

After I found out, I would feel like the old cliché saying 'like a part of me was being torn away'. I would be conflicted, because I wouldn't want them to shut me out, but I could understand why - that it's too painful for them to see me when they know I'm about to lose them and they're only seeing ghosts of the future – I couldn't just go to this shutdown phase after all the feelings that had been built up between us. It would be hard for me to accept if they wanted us to never see each other again, because to me that feels like a lie anyway. Why? Because them saying goodbye to me is still like them 'dying', but making it happen all the sooner, without me being able to go through it with them. I would need to tell them that I wanted to be with them until the end, because the pain is inevitable, the loss can't be escaped, but the gulf between us doesn't have to open. I will still love them and want to be with them even if it hurts me to know I'm holding on to something slowly slipping through my fingers, because I still get to hold something instead of being shaken to the floor when it hits the ground hard.*

*But I would still accept it if they really couldn't handle staying with me. I'd make sure to tell them that whatever they did, it had to be for them, not for me. If they wanted to leave because they thought it would put me through too much pain, I would tell them that if they really wanted to do what was best for me, then they should stay, because what I want most of all is to be holding their hand right up until it fades away, not to be blinded and never see them leave. But if it hurt too much for them to stay and they were too distressed and unable to handle staying in the relationship with me, I couldn't demand they stay, because it's their life and their last remaining months/years and I have to respect what they can or can't handle. It may not end up being what they really needed, but I can't know that.*
*I would fight to keep them and I would say everything I could to show them that I wanted to be with them until the last minute, but I would not force myself upon them if they still wanted me to leave them.*


* *




*I think I'm displaying Fi rather than Fe here. There's a lot of focus on my feelings and what the relationship/situation means to me.*




*SCENARIO 2 *

*FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.*​ _- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?

- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?

- Describe the flow of your decision making process._
*I would be likely to agree to help them, though I would try my hardest to keep from telling them the answers. I'd help them because I see myself being able to give assistance to another person and hopefully take some stress and confusion away from them. Plus who knows, maybe it will bring us closer? Maybe I can improve their feelings about themselves if they're starting to doubt whether they can get through this all. I hate the thought of someone struggling and feeling unable to cope or that they're hopeless or worthless because they just can't grasp something, largely because I've been there before myself.*
*I would try and gauge if it seemed like they were just using me for a decent grade of course. I'd try and get a feel for their motivation by their mood and how they spoke to me about it, to see if the distress seemed genuine or if they were confident that I'd just bail them out and didn't really care about learning and understanding for themselves. It's okay to struggle, but it's important that they really care about learning and exploring, because I don't give out answers and quick solutions, I offer only encouragement and guidance.*
*I'd basically start by talking with them about what their experience so far with attempting to complete the task had been like, to try and get them to talk with me on an emotional level so I can assess if they seem honestly in distress and in need of help or are just putting on a show for sympathy and easy answers. Then I'd try gently suggesting ways of looking at the problems and hinting at things they could think of/read into to get more of an idea. I'd listen to their questions and think about how to give advice without giving straight answers, whilst continuing to check if they seem like they want advice and to discuss ideas or to just be told answers.*
*How close we are (unless I feel like they're a really horrible person) doesn't feel like it affects whether I help them or not all that much (particularly since I've already completed my test, so I don't need the time for my own work), rather I focus on how upset they are, how much of a desire to improve I sense and a willingness to talk through and work things out themselves with guidance rather than demanding answers.*

* *




*Mostly Fi again. Generally about trying to accord with what I think is right. Could be some Fe in whether I can change the other person.*




*SCENARIO 3*

*FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.*​ _- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?

- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?_
*Project 2 appeals to me more, because it requires less group work and doesn't need me to continuously assess the logic of other people's statements, which is draining for me. I also am put off by it because it sounds too 'quick-fire' for me. I like to have more time to think through a problem or I'm liable to get lost and not be able to intake new information easily. I also much prefer the prospect of understanding at a fundamental level how something works, whilst also not having to worry too much on how much it affects the efficiency of the company.*
*I like the prospect in project 1 of being able to agree on a 'best-practice' and I'm very much in favour of making 'big' changes that have potential to improve the whole machine, rather than just a few parts, but I am put off by the prospect of group work and think I would be too drained by having to follow the logic of so many people and their suggestions constantly. Mostly what put me off was the feeling that I'd have to hold too much information. I enjoy offering suggestions and exploring ideas, but find assessing whether these ideas will actually work a lot more energy sapping, because that's usually when the information overload occurs. Mostly I'm put off project 1 because it sounds overloading information-wise and too rapid. If it was slower paced and didn't involve so many people then I might be okay with it.*

*Project 2 appeals to me because of the narrower focus and potential for a more robust and extensive understanding of something. Being able to work alone appeals because I don't feel like I have to justify my exploration “in real-time”. I can keep the process hidden and just deliver the end analysis. I also prefer that it's less important to how the company runs and is more about understanding it – meaning both less responsibility in case the analysis doesn't turn out amazingly, but also the feeling of something “coming together” fully. It's a feeling that's hard to explain though :/*


* *




*This is where I'm less certain. The desire to go in depth suggests Ti, but there are also hints of inferior Te and general introversion. Fi values are creeping in too. I can't quite tell if it's Fi, Ni or Ti pushing me towards project 2.*




*SCENARIO 4*

*FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.*​ _- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.

- Describe what major influences drive this behavior._
*Since it's the first meeting, I'm not not so bothered whether we tie down exactly where the project is headed yet. I'd be listening out for ideas that offer the most potential – i.e. the ones that can in turn generate more ideas and hopefully move us into a particular direction. I'd like to try and keep relations good between the members of the group – i.e. making sure any criticism is constructive, trying to avoid any member attempting to dominate anyone else with their perspective. Although it's not so important whether we decide where we're headed, I'd still ideally like it if by the end of the meeting we've agreed on areas to research independently so that we're attempting to narrow our focus. I'd first wait to see if we've already reached a natural decision between us on where we're headed next and if not, I'd emphasise the points we discussed that we found ourselves most able to explore further and that seemed to most naturally generate more ideas and that suggest a direction to them. Then I'd like us to agree on what we're all going to look at independently so that we all have something we're interested in, because we're more likely to make progress if everyone remains interested. I wouldn't mind if anyone wanted to band together to research the same area, but I'd prefer to be able to research my own choice by myself. At this point I'd then go and research my stuff and wait until the next meeting to see if any changes to how we're doing things need to be made*

*I'm influenced by a desire to work independently but not block out other's ideas and contributions. I'd like to work out what people's strengths are and how best to use them. I want to be able to work on what I'm interested in, without having to worry if everyone else is getting on with their work, so I think trying to make sure they're working on something they care about is the best way to keep things running smoothly.

*
* *




*To me this looks like mostly Ne with dashes of Fe. A desire for ideas that spark more ideas and not minding finding a direction right away suggests Ne to me. Wanting good group dynamics and everyone making a contribution could either be Fe or Fi driven. I'm leaning towards Fi with weak Te because of prioritising individual needs and general efficiency. *




*SCENARIO 5*

*FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.*​ _- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?

- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?_
*I'd quite like to play a game of some kind. Something that involves exploration, an engaging story (i.e. not too easy to see what's going to happen or with shallow characters) and/or puzzle elements. When I'm drained from dealing with life stuff, I like to be able to take a break from that and have a world to play in that's separate. Exploration of a world offers more potentials of things to be learned/thought about or seen, but without feeling too much like it's something I 'have' to do. I might come to new insights, or I might just enjoy the 'feeling' of the world. I feel more recharged knowing there isn't a requirement for me to reach any one conclusion. That what I get from the experience is just for my mind and doesn't need to be 'justified' or explained to anyone else.*
*Or I could watch a good series or read a good book/comic. Again, I like that there are no 'requirements' for how I engage with these things. I can just watch/read and see what comes to mind from it.*
*Listening to good music helps me recharge too. Most of all, something with a certain intense emotion behind it, often with a twinge of sadness or existential wonder. Often what speaks to me most is feeling that there was/is a person behind the music who had to turn this indescribable feeling towards the universe/their life into this music. It's random (in the sense that I can't isolate what it is about the songs/artists who make me feel this way) what triggers this, but when I'm feeling drained it “recharges” my emotions and gives me life again.*
*Sometimes I enjoy writing or thinking about creating stories/mechanics for games, but only if I'm in a creative mood. For writing, I like to try to create characters with intense feelings and have them describe them and how they see the world. I like to think about what the world means, how I can use metaphors to merge aspects of it with the sentient experience, or think of a different way of seeing/representing things.*
*I draw non-physical energy from having insights or connecting things. I get most drained when I'm trying to make connections between endless things and I just can't see them. It frustrates me. That's why I like a lot of things where there isn't a 'definitive' answer, because I can just play around with my thoughts without needing to be certain.*
*Normally I'm drained by interaction with people, but honest conversations about feelings and our vulnerabilities give me energy, because it reassures me that I can relate to the experience of another person, and that I have some depth of feeling within me. These conversations are probably easiest because in many ways they're not conversations, but more trading monologues of our perspectives. It's also easier to absorb what they say, because it's closer to what I naturally fixate on.
*

* *




*Lots of Fi mostly. Recurring themes of 'authenticity' and 'from the heart' feelings. Not seeing much Se or Ti. Desire to slow down and get deeply absorbed in something suggests introversion. Possible Ne-Si with idea generation and getting particular impressions?*




*SCENARIO 6*

*FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor*​ _- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?

- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?

- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?_
*Counselor/Psychologist/Teacher.*
*The aspects of Counselor and Psychologist that appeal are similar – the potential to help another person regain meaning and happiness in their life. As well as the possibility of picking up patterns to people over the years after analysing and discussing with so many people. I like the potential of discovering new perspectives (coming to new intuitions about what “might” be behind thoughts and behaviour). I also prefer the human focus. I'd rather be doing something that cultivated “better” (in the sense of happier and more open) people than a career focused on guidelines and/or impersonal targets to reach. Similarly I chose Teacher (I'd only want to teach higher education or very early education) because of the potential for discussion of ideas and growth to people. I generally want inspiration, diversity and less structure in something that constitutes such a large portion of my life. Both would need organisation (keeping track of information with clients and conforming to health organisation guidelines or making lesson plans, keeping on top of marking work and managing the expectations of the educational institute) but hopefully that wouldn't dominate over the main more interesting aspects.*
*I found it hard to choose to some degree. All the careers except Lawyer, Manager, Clergy and Childcare had some appeal because they all offer potential for creativity and learning, but I overall preferred something that offers the most potential to help others in a way that recognises their own desires/talents/feelings.*
*I most prioritise being able to help others feel happier and interested in ideas. I'd prefer something that is more about improving people. I also prefer the prospect of fully emotional interaction. i.e. in Counselling, getting to the real feelings the person has (over time of course). I'm motivated by getting people to know what they want so they can have a genuinely more enjoyable life, without so many negative thoughts.*


* *




*Lots of Feeling and very little Thinking. Potential Ne in regular comments of wanting to keep things varied and interesting. Fi > Fe due to making impact on individuals - particularly their value systems. Not much concrete speech so lower S?*




*SCENARIO 7
*​*
Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?
*

_- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.

- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?

- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?_



*Contrast in light – the emotion behind it. The trees – their presence in an otherwise arid place. The contrast in geometries. Harshness of the rock – the blinding light somehow doesn't really reveal what it is, even though it makes it clear. Darkness of the water – somehow emphasises the creeping fear of this (to humans) unfamiliar element. Also, the general “closed-in” feeling, which feels a little in contrast to the bright lights and climbing mountainside. Also the choice in perspective – looking out of the cave instead of further in.*


*The contrast in light, it jumps out and invites thoughts about how the mind perceives. The rocks are in some way all “the same” but the light brings different perspectives. There's an analogy to that depending on how much “light” we give a thought, it looks completely different. Also that diversity may not be where you expect. It's the same rock, but there's very little that's really the same. It's also interesting that the light is far in the distance, as though you can't really view what's in front of you because you're too focused on the distance. And the blinding light demands the most attention, but is the hardest to actually “see” - makes me think of chasing after dreams/desires you never fully realise.*
*The varying geometries feel like the mind's quizzicalness in wanting to unify what it sees and instead only seeing chaos. The variations “jump out” because the mind needs contrasts and variations to be intrigued, but it also means it feels unfocused.*
*Somehow the style of light on the trees highlights that they don't belong and makes it feel like you're “not really seeing them”, like the colour is “wrong” somehow.*


*The water creeps along the bottom, both dark and seeming like it takes a minor role and we only see the beginning of it. Maybe there's some significance in that a reflective medium is darkened and displayed at such an angle that everything within it is broken up? Too busy looking outwards/afraid to delve deeper inwards? Can't see the significance of one's actions? We just don't know how far down it goes. Combined with the closed-in feel and focus on the mountain though, the perspective could be reversed. I found myself wondering why the perspective was such that we faced out of the cave and not further in. Perhaps the idea expressed is that we're “rising” out of the inwards looking and trying to escape?*


*I don't have intensely strong feelings about this painting. It's enjoyable to think about the meaning of it and it's not a piece of artwork that I would object to seeing on a regular basis, but neither do I feel especially “drawn” to it.*


* *




*Scattered focus on various aspects and their significance suggests Si > Se. Ne exploring each detail as it comes up. More Fi - personal desires imagined through abstract representations, talking about exploration of the self. Lack of mentioning a desire or idea of what it would be like to actually be there to instead explore the ideas it evokes - indicative of Ne > Si?*





* *




Ultimate guess - INFP, or maybe ISFP/ISFJ?




There are a few areas I was less sure of - particularly the Te VS Ti ones.


----------



## Easy

*SCENARIO 1
FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE
Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.

- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?*
Disbelief would be the first thing I feel. It's simply unexpected. After disbelief, I'd probably cry a lot, think that they've been lying to me all along. I'll probably go to my friends and ask if I did anything wrong - I'll more likely than not blame myself for not being good enough. However, I might briefly want to take revenge on them for being so cruel. After I understand the situation, I'll chase after them and explain that I wouldn't mind - we'll spend the last of our times together. I'll feel very stubborn about it. 

*- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?*
The primary focus of my feelings would be feeling wronged or righted. The focus would be myself. 
*
SCENARIO 2 

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.

- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?* I'll help her/him, without a doubt. 

*- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?* Because it would make a meaningful difference to him/her if she passes this class as opposed to failing it. Just as well, she's not copying my work and I'm also helping her understand the material more. 

*- Describe the flow of your decision making process.* I think it's typically a good thing to help other people. In additional to how meaningful this assistance is to her, it's a worthy cause. Unless there's something unexpected (like, she's really, really dumb/obnoxious/annoying), there isn't any reason to not help. The professor may have said not to, but what he doesn't know won't hurt him. 


*SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.*

*- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?* The first one. The part about how it will have a very significant impact on company operations appeals to me a lot. I also like expansive projects that cover multiple areas of operations. I'm not much of a person that goes too in depth in any kind of analysis.

*- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why? *
-I like expansive coverage as opposed to indepth. It's more varied and I'm less likely to get bored. 
-I like working with different people as opposed to working by myself.
-Meaningful impact is the seller. I like making a difference and I like my work acknowledged. 

*SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.

- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.*
I'll be taking notes on anything worthy that's mentioned, then streamlining all their ideas into a good plan of action. I'll wait until something significantly revolutionary and amazing is mentioned, then build up a strategy around that, adding in the other valuable tidbits. 
*
- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.*
The desire to have the best of all the ideas. I trust that people all have difference strengths, hence ideas. But the best results is one that's drawn from multiple sources. 

*SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.
*
*- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?*
Sleep. I'll probably also enjoy a good day of gaming or reading, with some music. Anything that lets me spend the day at home. 

*- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?*
Interacting with people gives me non-physical energy. Just as well, being near water tends to energize me. I also like being close to nature. 

*SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor*

*- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?*
Entrepreneur, Actor, and Manager. 
Entrepreneur - I like taking calculated risks. I like business, capitalism, and working with money.
Manager - I like managing other people. Understanding people's strengths and weaknesses comes easy to me.
Actor - I really love acting. I like being able to be other characters, to be filmed, so on. 
(Why is writer not on the list....?)

*- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?*
It was easy. Only Actor stood out to be as a passion, but I'm totally fine with the other two. The rest, I'm pretty meh (no interest) about. 
*
- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?*
I enjoy doing meaningful, fun, and varied work. I also enjoy making money and working with numbers. Unfortunately, I don't like working with people that much (although I'm quite good at it), I especially don't like children and I'm not very detail-oriented. 

*SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?

Short Effective Scenario Questionnaire 2.0 (Self-Type)-paintedcanyon1fb.jpg*

*- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.* Well, I mean the cliffs physically stand out. Other than that, the water! I also love the sunlight.

*- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?* I really love water. I can imagine the smooth, cool water on my skin, how fresh it smells, etc. 

*- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?* I don't like the dark shady part of the picture. I just.. don't?


----------



## Pyroscope

Analysis of functions is in bold



Ksara said:


> I found this very interesting and enjoyable
> Thank you for putting this together, looks like a great tool that took a lot of time to put together. Appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> *SCENARIO 1
> 
> FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE*
> 
> I'm not sure but I'm going to assume that the break up occurred face to face, then he's cut complete contact. (I would be a very different reaction if he just stopped all contact)
> 
> This seems a bit tricky as I'm not sure how I would feel. Probably initially disbelief, and would have an odd feeling, that something is off (because it is out of the ordinary, I tend to get an oddness feeling when something is off). I think there will be an empty feeling, a sense of missing that person I've grown so used to. I would keep my feelings to myself after the initial break up, may spend a few days to grieve when on my own. I think it's important to let the feelings be than to ignore or suppress them. After this I would look forward and make a deliberate attempt to move on, and in the process focus on things to improve myself and help my feelings become more positive. I don't like to dwell on things, and there is no point to hanging on to some one if the other party is no longer interested.
> 
> Once I found out about the illness, again a sense of disbelief, maybe that sinking feeling, or perhaps a confusion of not knowing what it is I feel at that moment. I would be calm and let them know I will be their for them. This really changes things as it is not respecting his wishes of wanting a life without me (the initial break up), but his way helping me to move on or pushing people away because of the sickness. I would do every thing I could for him in my power, I feel that it is important for him and because I care deeply and I want to help him as much as possible. I don't want him to be alone and hope to bring some happiness. I want him to know he will not be forgotten.
> 
> Generally when people have passed it has always been a weird empty feeling. That they are not their any more which is strange because they have always been there. It has never been an extreme response, more so a calm but empty one. I will dearly miss him, will spend the time I need to grieve, then take the necessary step to move on with my life.
> 
> *Sounds like Fi to me. You're focusing a lot on your own reaction and not presuming to guess all of his feelings. You need to explore what's going on inside you and come to terms with it a lot more than dealing with how he's feeling towards you. This isn't to say you're not showing a lot of empathy towards him, because you definitely are, but it's coming from a personalised Fi 'what I believe in' place.*
> 
> *SCENARIO 2*
> 
> FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE*
> 
> I would politely deny my room mate the test, and instead offer my help to teach them the material. Why? Because nothing is gained by cheating, secondly if they are struggling now how will they cope later if dependent on copying other peoples work (perhaps an indication this may not be the course for them...but for them to decide)?
> 
> What stands out in this scenario is the room mate struggling, and wanting my answers to pass. Because they are struggling I want to help them. But because they want to cheat I don't want to be apart of that. It does not matter If the professor doesn't know, we know we cheated.
> 
> Helping the person understand the material is much more helpful to them, and also helps me study myself.
> My decision process, not sure. I think Cheating is wrong and not beneficial, I want to help the person, offer an alternative that avoids the cheating yet still helps them, Their happy, I'm happy
> 
> *Fi again.**"I can't go against what I believe in" - very Fi attitude.*
> 
> *SCENARIO 3
> 
> FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE*
> 
> I think Project one appeals to me most. I think it prefers to how I process information, that is being able to bounce my thinking/understanding off others to ensure I have come to a correct conclusion.
> 
> Initially I thought project number two but reading it properly I would go with project number one. Whilst I do not want to have to juggle and multi-task, I prefer being able to bounce my thoughts off others and collaborate ideas. I don't like splitting my attention (and hate being interrupted, I fit well with the Socionics process type), however I think it is more valuable to be able to gain feedback from others to ensure what I understand is correct, especially considering the project may be significant. I think my initial concerned can be minimized with effective planning and people taking on specific roles.
> 
> *Correlates with preference for Te. A desire for "proof" of understanding suggests Te. There may be signs of introversion here in not wanting to split your attention.*
> 
> *SCENARIO 4
> 
> FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE*
> 
> I would have an idea of what the Professor is asking us to do, as well as what he may be looking for (or the purpose of the assignment). With this in mind I would help to direct these ideas to ensure they fit the criteria, percolate on them and bring the positive points together.
> 
> I would also have in mind what will work and what won't, are they achievable, is the amount of work required of these ideas worth the time compared to what percentage of the overall grade is worth. With all these competing ideas does it really matter if we pick one over the other (that is will the grade we obtain be significantly better).
> 
> I will probably take down notes (if no one has) to have a record of our discussion, and would ensure all parties are included and attempt to work out their strengths and interests.
> 
> The major influences behind this is we all want a successful project. The project will not be successful if it does not meet the brief or what is required. Secondly If we can take as many of the pros from all the ideas and attempt to bring it together there is potential to come up with a better more refined idea. Thirdly I don't want to have to put in more effort than it is worth. To me it is not worth arguing over which shade of dark blue something should be. I also think it is important to have a record as things can be easily forgotten. And lastly, people who are good at or enjoy what they do usually have better success with it. Using our strengths as a team will result in the most successful outcome.
> 
> *Te, Te and more Te! "What objectively makes a good project?"*
> *
> SCENARIO 5
> 
> FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE*
> 
> NOTHING lol.
> I find a quiet place where I can do some web surfing on nerdy topics, watching TV, reading a book, playing a video game, listening to music, daydreaming, is best for recharging. I find when I am tired very difficult to focus my attention and will zone out (or into random things happening around me), any more stimulation is going to be draining.
> 
> In general I find I am most relaxed when my environment is quiet with no one in it. It is more the quiet environment I draw my energy from, the activity I do within it does not matter so much.
> 
> *Introvert. There's a limit to how much stimulation you can take in and you need to slow down.*
> 
> *SCENARIO 6
> 
> FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE*
> 
> 
> Top three are Scientist, Physchologist and Engineer. I like learning and have always found the sciences fascinating.
> 
> It wasn't too hard to choose. Process of elimination. I don't like performing in front of people (rules out acting and musician). I don't want to have to deal with children (teacher and Child care). Being an entrepreneur can be a lot of hard work (sometimes owning your own business can be a 24 seven thing). I faint at the sight of people/animals being in a lot of pain (Yeah I would make a great doctor, fainting...not) and clergy doesn't interest me.
> 
> I think the Artist can be messy, I don't like working with my hands and find I can get impatient when I have the idea in my head, but it's taking months just to get it right on paper.
> 
> Computer programmer could become tedious though It could be enjoyable. Not sure about the manager (however I would choose engineering above this as they can often move into more managerial roles If i desire, which is why it's number three).
> 
> I like dealing with concepts, or using language to explain things. I enjoy mathematics but I understand better with explaining it through English than mathematics. I also want to do something I enjoy and find interesting. What I avoid is manual labor or working with my hands. It's messy and I don't enjoy it. I'd rather be putting the plan together than actually implementing/doing it.
> Other important factors, When it comes to my career it must fit into the lifestyle I want to live and also the location of where I want to live. It must also fit in with my family (as jobs aren't there to have your back when things get tough in life)
> 
> *Getting a mix of Te and Fi here.*
> 
> *SCENARIO 7*
> 
> I notice the contrast of the light and dark first and the sense of being enclosed in a cave. My eye starts to the right of the image, moving to the left and then into the middle, as if travelling through the image. The light and dark shadows on the rocks appear like stalagmites, even though it is a rock wall. I want to travel through the middle to see what is around the corner. It is a very beautiful and serene image. I don't know why But I get the sense of travelling, as if I'm in a boat travelling down the stream, or embanking on an epic journey, yet at the same time feeling enclosed and safe.
> 
> All I see in my minds eye is a small wooden row boat only big enough for one person, empty rocking and bumping gently o the shore. A rope holds it in place, keeping it from drifting. The boat does not want to drift away, It just wants to gently rock and float where it is.
> 
> I don't know why I focused on those things. It's just what came to mind. I think the picture gives out a relaxed and gentle vibe, it is safe.
> 
> The photo did appeal to me. It displays the beauty that can be found in the world, A place I could like to visit myself, somewhere I can hide fro the hustle and bustle of life. I think what makes it interesting is the play of light and shadow. It hugs around the viewer, kind of like how a small child likes to hide in their make shift cubby house.
> 
> *I think this probably displays an Si/Ne preference. You seem to abstract away from from the actual objects (so Si > Se). The desire to see more than is shown is a bit Ni-ish but overall I think there is more Si displayed here.*
> 
> Not sure about the Key yet. Will go through it later.


*Do you think ISTJ could fit you? Or failing that, INFP? Your Te usage seems quite strong and your Fi fairly strong too. You're pretty clearly an introvert, so that leaves IxFP or IxTJ. I think you're showing an Ne-Si preference over Se-Ni so that narrows it down to INFP or ISTJ. Si seems stronger than Ne so I'd go with ISTJ. I also think you display more confidence in Te than Fi, despite them both being strong, so that makes the case even stronger.*


----------



## owlet

Pyroscope said:


> Analysis of functions is in bold
> 
> *Do you think ISTJ could fit you? Or failing that, INFP? Your Te usage seems quite strong and your Fi fairly strong too. You're pretty clearly an introvert, so that leaves IxFP or IxTJ. I think you're showing an Ne-Si preference over Se-Ni so that narrows it down to INFP or ISTJ. Si seems stronger than Ne so I'd go with ISTJ. I also think you display more confidence in Te than Fi, despite them both being strong, so that makes the case even stronger.*


Actually, introversion in MBTI doesn't work the same way as the 'traditional' term (meaning energised/drained by social interaction). It's about subjective vs objective focus. Also, a dominant perceiver (as in, Si, Ni, Ne, Se) is going to look significantly different from an dominant judger (Fi, Ti, Te, Fe).

Anyway, ISTJs lead with Si, a perceiving function that's based around impressionistic perceptions of reality (imagine an impressionist painting compared to, say, a photograph, which is more Se), and Si users usually have a certain idea of how things 'should' look or 'should' be i.e. 'it looks like it's going to be sunny later' is a phrase that relates to the impression one gets from sensory data, but isn't actually the case - it may not be sunny later, but Si perception says it 'should' be. Te, as the secondary function, works with this to make efficient/useful the contents of the impression i.e. 'it should be sunny later, so I'll hang washing outside so it can dry faster' (really boring example there, but I'm not feeling inspired at the moment).

Fi leads for INFPs, which means their focus is on the subjective judgement of their value system. Many people equate a value system with morals, but it's not really. It's about 'what is worth more than something else?'. For example, when judging crimes, Fi might say 'to me, is it worse to steal from a shop or mug someone for money?' then make that judgement based on their own system. It might not correspond with the law's view on which is worse (I'm actually not sure which is, in the eyes of the law - if you know, please tell me).
Ne then backs up the Fi, so in order to properly evaluate the judgements (as more mature/developed INFPs do), they may read a lot around the subject i.e. do research into what has caused the most problems/worst result of each crime - but still always through their own subjective lens. They generally later develop objectivity about it.

(My understanding of Ne isn't amazing, so anyone who can give a better description is welcome!)


----------



## Jinsei

Pyroscope said:


> Analysis of functions is in bold
> 
> 
> 
> *Do you think ISTJ could fit you? Or failing that, INFP? Your Te usage seems quite strong and your Fi fairly strong too. You're pretty clearly an introvert, so that leaves IxFP or IxTJ. I think you're showing an Ne-Si preference over Se-Ni so that narrows it down to INFP or ISTJ. Si seems stronger than Ne so I'd go with ISTJ. I also think you display more confidence in Te than Fi, despite them both being strong, so that makes the case even stronger.*


Great analysis and thanks for doing that for her! I think you are dead on with Fi/Te... the only thing I would disagree on is the N/S axis... the info in my key could be off but Si is going to have a more subjective senory feel to it_ ie: How I relate to objects or they relate to me_vs Se being more objective _ie: It is what it is_. Her sensory focus feels more Se, seeing the objects as they actually are and her N definitely feels more subjective and focused rather than an expansive exploration of every possibility and pattern it can find like Ne would display.

I'm not quite sure if she favors N over S... and her F/T axis seems close in strength too so I would say possibly INTJ or ISFP based on the N/S axis and F/T axis. I very strongly doubt she has primary Se (ESFP) or primary Te (ENTJ)... Based on her answer to Scenario 5... I would lean much more towards INTJ over ISFP... they are quite different types.

I'll give you feedback on your responses later this evening when I have more time to look at it.


----------



## lilylovd

1: If I’d chosen a partner, I’d completely trust him, so, I’d suspect the underlying reason would be serious, and one of which he had lacked control over. I’d be devastated because I’d fear for his wellbeing. I have my life to take care of but I don’t want him to go through this situation alone...he would understand me and force me to leave him but, I’d keep him informed on my life and he’d inform me on his status.

2. I’d help because I’d want them to succeed as well as me, and I don’t want them to stress or fail the course. If I understand the concepts well, I’d love to share it to benefit another. I’d be a bit discontent because it’d be time consuming, I’d worry about the crises happening around the world, things like that; and I’m not very good at explaining things.

3. I’d choose Project 2. I typically do worse when working with other people. I have introverted mannerisms that I’m not keen on revealing to people that I don’t trust. I tend to drift into my own world, and like to do my own things...I think it’s problematic at times, because I don’t accomplish valuable tasks on my own. The tasks are more of the useless, random, & chronological variety. Ha.

4. I’d assess the individuals to see if I could trust them. I’d try to contribute whatever I can, even ifit’s a very minor contribution. I might be making a list on their inputs and ought to have made a plan beforehand. I’d be very quiet, uneasy, and slow at first, and will fluctuate between warming up and fighting to stay calm. I tend to either pay close attention to the time or let it drift away.

5. If I have free time, I’d like to read anything that would help me for the following week. I go on social media sites for comic relief or for the sake of imagination. I’m always concerned about money issues, and how to get them to the people who need it. I could easily waste the entire day daydreaming or napping.

6. Social worker, engineer, or doctor. They don’t involve too many people, or it’s a job that can really benefit people.

7. The light stands out to me, because it’s a means of bringing an image one step closer to reality. I wouldn’t want to be there, because there are other society related things I’m concerned about, but in my dreams I would love to be in a serene environment such as that.


----------



## Ksara

Pyroscope said:


> Analysis of functions is in bold
> 
> 
> 
> *Do you think ISTJ could fit you? Or failing that, INFP? Your Te usage seems quite strong and your Fi fairly strong too. You're pretty clearly an introvert, so that leaves IxFP or IxTJ. I think you're showing an Ne-Si preference over Se-Ni so that narrows it down to INFP or ISTJ. Si seems stronger than Ne so I'd go with ISTJ. I also think you display more confidence in Te than Fi, despite them both being strong, so that makes the case even stronger.*


Hey thank you for taking the time. I really appreciate it 

It has re-confirmed the types I have narrowed down (IxFP and IxTJ) suggestion I'm looking in the right area.
I am not sure about the perception functions and how they play out within me, but I'm fairly confident with Te/Fi over Fe/Ti (and keep finding more evidence that suggests this).



laurie17 said:


> Actually, introversion in MBTI doesn't work the same way as the 'traditional' term (meaning energised/drained by social interaction). It's about subjective vs objective focus. Also, a dominant perceiver (as in, Si, Ni, Ne, Se) is going to look significantly different from an dominant judger (Fi, Ti, Te, Fe).


 @laurie17 How do you suggest dominant perceivers behave compared to dominant judgers?

I know for me I'm not great with communicating, and perceiving my environment around me (to me suggesting not a Je or Pe dom). Often I am in my own head be it contemplating, planning, imagining. Even when engaging the world, if it's a simple task I will disengage and be back in my mind.

I am not afraid of people, I do go out, and I'm not a recluse living away in my cave haha, But I would say my focus is subjective first. That is, I'm paying attention to how I receive the information, paying attention to my emotional reaction, analyzing what someone has said, connecting what they have said to something else in my mind, noticing the thoughts I want to say next, or the imagery that comes to mind as someone else speaks, if working on something I'll see the end result.

When I have to really engage the world that takes all my attention, I can not think or get lost in my head which is what I would prefer to be doing. For long periods of time this is frustrating. When tired I can not focus my attention externally. What ever grabs it will grab it, and I may zone out completely not able to register anything happening around me.

I think introvert is correct for me.





Jinsei said:


> Great analysis and thanks for doing that for her! I think you are dead on with Fi/Te... the only thing I would disagree on is the N/S axis... the info in my key could be off but Si is going to have a more subjective senory feel to it ie: How I relate to objects or they relate to mevs Se being more objective ie: It is what it is. Her sensory focus feels more Se, seeing the objects as they actually are and her N definitely feels more subjective and focused rather than an expansive exploration of every possibility and pattern it can find like Ne would display.
> 
> I'm not quite sure if she favors N over S... and her F/T axis seems close in strength too so I would say possibly INTJ or ISFP based on the N/S axis and F/T axis. I very strongly doubt she has primary Se (ESFP) or primary Te (ENTJ)... Based on her answer to Scenario 5... I would lean much more towards INTJ over ISFP... they are quite different types.
> 
> I'll give you feedback on your responses later this evening when I have more time to look at it.


 @Jinsei, thank you for your input (and thanks again for this questionnaire)
Myself I have gotten as far as IxTJ and IxFP. I feel like I'm getting closer


----------



## Pyroscope

laurie17 said:


> Actually, introversion in MBTI doesn't work the same way as the 'traditional' term (meaning energised/drained by social interaction). It's about subjective vs objective focus. Also, a dominant perceiver (as in, Si, Ni, Ne, Se) is going to look significantly different from an dominant judger (Fi, Ti, Te, Fe).
> 
> *I agree with you, but I'm not thinking in terms of social interaction, rather that I get the impression that introverts like to take things more slowly (hence more likely to prefer a quiet atmosphere) which is why I thought introvert. She seems she leads with a subjective function, and I would probably say dominant perceiver because she has more of a focus on her perception of information than her value of it.*
> 
> Anyway, ISTJs lead with Si, a perceiving function that's based around impressionistic perceptions of reality (imagine an impressionist painting compared to, say, a photograph, which is more Se), and Si users usually have a certain idea of how things 'should' look or 'should' be i.e. 'it looks like it's going to be sunny later' is a phrase that relates to the impression one gets from sensory data, but isn't actually the case - it may not be sunny later, but Si perception says it 'should' be. Te, as the secondary function, works with this to make efficient/useful the contents of the impression i.e. 'it should be sunny later, so I'll hang washing outside so it can dry faster' (really boring example there, but I'm not feeling inspired at the moment).
> 
> *It may be a dull example but it works quite well  It exemplifies why descriptions of Si that describe them in terms of memory and detailed recollection fall short, because as you say, it's impressionistic. Every Si user paints the picture a different way and one of them will see the bright cheery sky whilst the other feels only a choking muggy atmosphere. Maybe this is where people's perceptions of 'stubborn' Si users comes from? Because for many of them it's like you've just knocked over and broken a beautiful sculpture they've been working on for 11 years when you want them to do something differently on a whim, despite them feeling that it survived this long because they saw the value in it and nurtured that idea/impression over the years until they can't imagine a new method having anything like the same intricate beauty to it.*
> 
> Fi leads for INFPs, which means their focus is on the subjective judgement of their value system. Many people equate a value system with morals, but it's not really. It's about 'what is worth more than something else?'. For example, when judging crimes, Fi might say 'to me, is it worse to steal from a shop or mug someone for money?' then make that judgement based on their own system. It might not correspond with the law's view on which is worse (I'm actually not sure which is, in the eyes of the law - if you know, please tell me).
> Ne then backs up the Fi, so in order to properly evaluate the judgements (as more mature/developed INFPs do), they may read a lot around the subject i.e. do research into what has caused the most problems/worst result of each crime - but still always through their own subjective lens. They generally later develop objectivity about it.
> 
> *This sounds right to me. Fi users (including dom/aux) don't have to have a strong moral compass. Their focus on their own value system means they can potentially be more detached from the attempts of others to sway them, and even write off these attempts as insults to their values, resulting in further dehumanizing of others.*
> 
> (My understanding of Ne isn't amazing, so anyone who can give a better description is welcome!)





Jinsei said:


> Great analysis and thanks for doing that for her! I think you are dead on with Fi/Te... the only thing I would disagree on is the N/S axis... the info in my key could be off but Si is going to have a more subjective senory feel to it_ ie: How I relate to objects or they relate to me_vs Se being more objective _ie: It is what it is_. Her sensory focus feels more Se, seeing the objects as they actually are and her N definitely feels more subjective and focused rather than an expansive exploration of every possibility and pattern it can find like Ne would display.
> 
> I'm not quite sure if she favors N over S... and her F/T axis seems close in strength too so I would say possibly INTJ or ISFP based on the N/S axis and F/T axis. I very strongly doubt she has primary Se (ESFP) or primary Te (ENTJ)... Based on her answer to Scenario 5... I would lean much more towards INTJ over ISFP... they are quite different types.
> 
> I'll give you feedback on your responses later this evening when I have more time to look at it.


*Good point. Si/Ne VS Se/Ni was what I was least sure of. Looking back at it I can see your point, particularly that there's a general unity in what the picture is to her (a chance to escape somewhere calming). Given that I see here as more inclined to perceiving than judging, I'd also go with INTJ.*


----------



## Tad Cooper

I was wondering if you could do one for my friend @Jinsei ?
---------
Scenario 1 - I'd be hurt, and immediately think I'd done something wrong or was a terrible person, and would slightly wonder if she'd cheated on me or found someone better. After finding out about the cancer I'd probably be very sad, and try to contact them, I wouldn't want them to leave just because they think I couldn't deal with them having to die, if I was that invested in someone I'd see it through to the end. I guess the primary focus of my feelings would be making sure no one is sadder than they need to be?


Scenario 2 - I would mentor them as best I could/time allowed. Why wouldn't I? I gain nothing by letting them fail and lose nothing by helping, and tutoring others is a fantastic way to learn so I'd just solidify my own knowledge while helping them. Nothing stands out honestly, it's a very straightforward scenario. The teacher is probably terrible for anyone to be struggling so much in the first place so I'd be even more motivated to help just to spite them, and 'independant work' doesn't mean I can't teach my roommate the course. That's pretty much how my decision process would go. "They need help - Doesn't hurt me - Ok."


#3 - Not a clue...I /think/ project 1 appeals the most. I'd rather a broad, extensive project with a significant impact as a result, and I think it'd be worth the group work. Plus the group work might be more a "I'll do this, you do that" type thing. Things that stood out the most were group or individual, I typically prefer individual work because then I'm only relying on myself instead of other flawed people. And having it have an impact. I vastly prefer work where the result is visible. It's why I much prefer painting or construction or wven growing plants than weeding, because there's not really any substantial 'reward' for weeding, compared to planting stuff.


#4 - uhhhh....I don't know? they're all valuable ideas so, I guess I'll nod a lot? process them by thinking and weighing them against each other, seeing if there's a way to improve them or not. I really don't know what to say here, it seems like a pretty pointless scenario kind of like "you asked a question. Someone answered. How does this make you feel?" idk, it makes me feel like I can move on now.


#5 - hiding in my room, playing games, drawing, reading Generally relaxing. If it had been a less stressful week then maybe a trip out, walk in the woods or cycle or beach or something. But the biggest de-stressors absolutely involve a quiet, often dark room and usually a computer. xD I draw non-physical energy from doing relaxing non-physical things? xD


#6 - Artist, Scientist, Engineer. I think the aspects of creativity and certainty appeal. I can do what I like and explore and be creative, but there is still sort of a 'correct answer' to all of them. Also they change and evolve, there wouldn't be much risk of wasting time doing nothing, or of doing the same thing over and over and over. And again I can see real results of my labour. Plus they just seem fun. It was pretty easy to pick three, if it assumed I could become an expert in whatever then it'd have been a slightly tougher pick including musician and computer programmer. Possibly Medical Doctor but I don't like the fact we try to cure everyone so eh. I think the most important aspects are something I could enjoy doing and be content to do forever. After that I'd want something where I could make a difference. Change or affect or improve people's lives somehow, or be remembered.


#7 - the vertical cuts in the rock stand out the most...that's kind of all really. The bushes are supposed to stand out but don't really. I guess I focused on it because it's the center of the image and a sharp contrast between the shadows and peaks the the rock, and it gives a greater sense of scale. Honestly this picture doesn't appeal very much, it's very dull and gloomy and too low down, I feel a bit like Gollum peering out of his cave.


----------



## Asity

*Scenario 1*
Before finding out about his situation, I would feel confused and in need of closure. I would want to enquire to the reasons he had to break up. This situation wouldn’t really happen because I wouldn’t continue contacting someone whose actions (lack of response) said they can’t be bothered with me. 

So, my initial feelings would be of confusion, sadness and also I would feel betrayed. I would expect to be given a decent explanation/conversation about the reasons for breaking up and when that would be denied to me, I would feel betrayed and as if he thought he couldn’t be honest with me. 

After finding out that he has terminal cancer.. There would be an incredible sadness and anxiety about his situation. I would also feel that he should have been able to trust me enough to tell me, and be able to trust in my feelings for him that I would want to be loyal to him during this time. At the same time I would have an understanding that this news would leave him feel vulnerable and that he might not want me to see him “waste away”. I would do my utmost at attempting to reach out to him and assure him that I would be there with him, but if he would continue to shut me down I would respect his decision, although I probably wouldn’t be able to understand why he made that decision. Therefore I would feel confused, dejected, anxious and sad.

*Scenario 2*
I will give him/her tips as to where the required information may be found and in this way encourage that they complete it themselves. I will encourage him or her to do it themselves and have faith that they can complete it. Under these circumstances (indifference between us) I would do this because the result (not necessarily mark) of this assignment reflects the individual effort and understanding of the topic and my helping him will not reflect this. 

What stands out here is my unwillingness to share myself and my knowledge. I have often enough experienced that I put the work in and then others come and pick my thoughts and rewrite these in their own papers. This means that they have not done the thinking, planning or research and I don’t like doing the work for other people to take advantage of (in terms of marks, in this instance). 

*Scenario 3*
There are appealing points in both, but overall project 2 is the most appealing. This is because it will allow me to work individually and analyze something thoroughly and in-depth, which is a process that I tend to enjoy. The fact that I would be able to focus on a more specific topic would fix a point where I can look to gather and analyze information and because the goal of the project is already defined.

The things that influenced me the most was the individual versus group work. I don’t enjoy working in a large group. Another thing that pushed me towards project 1 was that with this project, the results would be visible to the company – this is an aspect that I would enjoy a lot. This also speaks against the second project, where I might even think that no one would take notice and the work would have been rather pointless because it would not be visible to the rest of the company.

*Scenario 4*
I would sit quietly and listen/observe for the most part. I would be thinking about the ideas that the other members are tossing around and make mental pro/con lists and assess their feasibility when it comes to implementing into the given scenario. I might contribute some of these thoughts on the least feasible ideas and I might throw in one or two ideas of my own. Usually when the group is strong at thinking of ideas, I’m the one to be critical about them.

I have a hard time coming up with ideas out of the blue, and the ideas that I do come up with are already scrutinized before the thought leaves my mouth. Essentially, I like to think about things first and see how they fit in the greater scheme of things. 

*Scenario 5*
I would be spending my time on my computer, playing games, browsing the internet, reading a book and watching movies or series. Probably take a good, long walk in nature with my dog and my camera.

I draw non-physical energy from these solitary activities (or at least an energy that is longer-lasting). 

*Scenario 6*
Then I would say scientist, psychologist or artist. I don’t see myself in any of these careers but those would be my picks since I have to choose. As you might deduce, it was easy to pick only 3.

I looked at careers where I would not be involved with larger groups of people, where work would require research and where there are less limits, so to speak. Scientist is appealing to me because of the deep involvement in the topic of research and the opportunity to be actively involved with the topic and how it affects the world. I picked psychologist because the human mind is an interesting topic and inquiring/deducing people’s motivations, thoughts, behavior and emotional states can lead to better understanding of people and their actions. I picked artist because, when done well, it has individuality to it. Art is (in this case) individual and would allow for me to, in large, create images/words on my mind in my own time and when inspiration strikes. I would not necessarily need to be confined to a work space between 8 and 16 every day. 

*Scenario 7*
The main thing is that the picture depicts a rocky landscape with a river in it. I focused mainly on the highlighted rock formation as it drew my attention to it. My focus was on this because the lighting in the image highlighted this rock formation whereas the rest of the image is in shadows. This picture did not appeal to me very strongly as I could not relate to the destination (or a similar one), although it depicts a pretty space.


----------



## poco a poco

just realized I posted my response in your older thread of this one. oops.

I'm gonna use the key to try to figure it out but if you or anyone wants to analyze it I definitely wouldn't mind!!! really cool questionnaire.


SCENARIO 1

* *




I would be completely devastated. before finding out about the diagnosis I would probably be trying to figure out what I did or what changed about my significant other that made them decide to split with me. 
after finding out about the diagnosis I would again be devastated beyond words, and at first wonder why my significant other thought I wouldn't want to help them through this. but soon I would understand why they would want to end things with me without saying a word, because they'd think in the end it would be best for both of us considering the situation. I would probably not want to talk to anyone at this point. I imagine my heart would feel hollow and my head would ache. I would still want to work to console/commiserate(lack of a better word) w/ their family but I wouldn't want them to know I was still in touch with their family other than maybe their family telling them that I understand why they ended things so they could have peace of mind. other than that I'd try my best to stay in their life but remain unnoticed by my significant other because then they wouldn't have to worry about leaving me "widowed" after they pass.




Fi I would say ? maybe??? I have a very clear vision of how I'd react in this situation. & basically me staying in my significant other's life would be because I WANTED to, but I would make sure it also met the wants of my significant other, so that's why I'd want to lay low so they wouldn't know I was still in touch w/ their family. a compromise I guess ???


SCENARIO 2 

* *




I would definitely help them out, I mean the guilt I'd feel if I didn't help and they failed(even though I know this is not directly my fault) would be far more exhausting than the time I'd put into helping them.
I'd definitely not want my roommate to feel like it was a chore for me to tutor/help them, so I think I'd initially say something like "I'm actually having trouble with this take home test too, so maybe we could work on it together" rather than just being like "yeah I'LL help YOU" because I basically just wouldn't want it to seem like I was offering some service to them, I'd want it to be very casual and I wouldn't want them to feel like they were the only person struggling w/ the work. (bonus, since they know I'm good in that class they'd feel more relieved that I was also "struggling with this take home test"). honestly, even though I'd already finished it, I'd probably be like "these are the answers I have but I'm not sure they're right so we might as well go through the test together" I guess it's a very roundabout way of helping and not very honest, but I prefer it because if I were to ask someone for help I wouldn't want to feel like they were doing a chore or like I owed them something after it since I wouldn't really feel that bothered by the task myself.




not sure...I guess Fi? because my main point was that I would help in a roundabout way because if I were in my roommate's situation that is how I'd want the other person to help me. so that's not really taking my roommate's perspective it's more just applying my perspective ?


SCENARIO 3


* *




Both are appealing/unappealing in some aspects 
I'm on the fence with these two choices so I'll just explain why/why not I'd like specific parts

project 1: it is off-putting to me that the project would have a significant impact on the company because I wouldn't want that responsibility. I would enjoy the group work because I would be able to listen/observe their ideas and such then adjust the project on my own. However what bothers me here is that I know personally that I wouldn't speak up much so the project probably wouldn't go as I'd like it to; that would bother me a lot because I'd have a tinkered vision of how I'd want it to go, but I would probably not be vocal about my dismay.

project 2: I would be at ease because the project is not as significant, and I would enjoy the freedom to explore the project in depth because I would be able to find many possibilities even within that specified topic. But I would not like that, if there were an issue with the project, it would be absolutely my "fault" and my responsibility to address it. I would probably want to have another person's input just in case.




*•Tert / Inf Te being influenced by Fi may choose to work alone because of past experience with group members not pulling their weight or living up to their standards*
although I couldn't choose between the two, and I likely would choose to work in a group just because I wouldn't want the responsibility of working alone, I would probably end up irritated because nobody lived up to the project I had in mind


SCENARIO 4


* *




I think I'd be getting excited about the project and what direction it would take. I'd probably be taking in their ideas and trying to organize them or find similarities between them so we could all be on the same page. I'd likely help everyone figure out who would do which specific part of the project so it could flow easily. if it were something we had to present, I would try to make sure everyone knew exactly what they were doing, I like being very prepared for presentations because it's something that makes me nervous. I'd also be thinking up ideas of my own, and the fact that they are all competent and serious about the project would intimidate me. I would probably feel like my ideas weren't significant enough to be thrown out there, so I'd just take their direction and do my best with it. The problem with this is that, if the project didn't turn out how I wanted it to or if we didn't get a good grade, I would be irritated(not openly).




not really sure on this one, I wouldn't necessarily say I have strong Te, but I do use it as a crutch in projects because I like to be organized in areas that I'm not confident in... could that be like Fi & Te interacting ?


SCENARIO 5


* *




usually when I want to recharge/feel like I'm doing nothing I play Sudoku, Solitaire, or some sort of puzzle game like Room Escape games(they're just big puzzle rooms basically) for hours while listening to music.
I would also probably end up reading some random articles I never even know I had interest in
and there would definitely be a 1-3 hour break where I just blasted music and sang along really loudly, which usually makes me feel like I'm floating on a cloud lol. 
another thing that makes me feel like that is going for walks, but it has to be somewhere where I'm alone or else I feel like people are about to approach me or something
and I definitely would not want any visitors/would hopefully be the only person home. otherwise I think I'd honestly just sleep all day to feel recharged




introversion for sure


SCENARIO 6


* *




teacher, actor, counselor. they all appeal to me because they'd allow me to experience different types of people (does that make sense?) as a teacher, I'd learn to deal with different types of students, as an actor I'd basically get to become different people, and as a counselor I'd be experiencing the issues of different people and learning how they could deal with them accordingly. basically I like the possibilities that come with these three. it was somewhat difficult because I was torn between actor and musician, nothing too significant. In the end, my career would absolutely need to be something I see as a hobby, which these three careers are. even though they come with responsibilities and stresses of their own, it feels stress free to me because they are all interesting to me. I wouldn't feel fulfilled in a job that didn't deal with people because it's the only topic that holds my interest long enough to keep me interested. I enjoy the variables pertaining to people




i'd say my my Teacher/Counselor choices are definitely Fi driven, I was bullied as a child so it's kinda my personal "mission" to be a friend to bullied students as well as try to mellow out the bullies and of course understand what makes them feel they need to treat other kids as they do so I could help them get rid of that bully side lol

SCENARIO 7


* *




before clicking the thumbnail, I thought this was a photograph, not an illustration(it is an illustration right???) so the first thing that jumped out to me was that it wasn't real. then that made me imagine some being drawing everything I see on earth...like I started rambling in my head about how the world I live in might actually be an illustration
Though the picture itself is lovely and well made, it didn't really stick with me that much, but the idea I got from it did




Ne probably? I got kinda lazy by this point, but usually when I analyze artwork/photography I'll use Si and Ne as you described

well based on what I've gathered I'm definitely an Fi dom
& I would say I'm confident in saying I'm INFP


----------



## Wisteria

@illykitty your responses gave me a strong Fi vibe

Scenario 1 - can't judge Fe/Fi in this one, but thought *F* preference
Scenario 2 - seems like *Fi* because you mention your own values
Scenario 3 - *inf*erior *Te*, because you don't seem to be interested in project 1 and how expansive it is. Not sure if this is because of tertiary Ni (group generation could be off-putting) or tert. Si (being put off by experience of group work?) *I*ntroversion 
Scenario 4 - probably no strong Te. Seems like Ne (idea generation)
Scenario 5 - *I*ntroversion. Also made me think of *Fi* again because you mentioned finding an outlet for your ideas/ethics. 
Scenario 6 - strong *F* preference! there is more about expressing your own values and ethics through these choices.
Scenario 7 - not sure about the S/N here.

Seems very *I-FP*. It depends on your reasons for choosing these options like in scenario 3. Because you're not not sure and you think it depends on the situation in these scenarios, I can only guess too


----------



## Wisteria

@DaeyMarieisme Seems INFP I guess. There is not enough detail for analysis, so it is just an impression I got. Seems to be hints of Fi in most of the responses. Last scenario, Si/Ne maybe?

@poco a poco your guess is as good as mine. Seems INFP
I guess it is better to have an explanation so here are how my thoughts went;

scenario 1 - seems more like *Fi* because you describe accurately how it would make you feel
scenario 2 - You decide what you feel is right, and seem quite considerate of what they might be feeling and imagine yourself in the same situation...is that correct? Not sure, just seems slightly more *Fi*!
scenario 3 - suggests _I_ntroversion. Maybe some Ne/Te because you like the group ideas of project 1. I agree and thought the same thing, *inf Te*, influenced by *Fi* 
scenario 4 - making sure everyone is involved and being efficient in the project...*Te *could work for this.
scenario 5 -*I*ntrovert.
scenario 6 - Fi ,maybe
scenario 7 - Not sure!

Second guess would be ISFP because the Ne didn't seem _really_ clear to me


----------



## EmeraldOnTheInside

Yeah, that's what I was thinking Thank you though!


----------



## poco a poco

@jennalee
yeah I think the Ne or Se deal would've been cracked if I actually spent time on scenario 7, but I got lazy unfortunately :tongue: still, in earlier answers there were little hints of Ne so it seems more fitting at least
anyway, thanks a bunch for your input!!! it's nice to see that I'm not analyzing myself entirely incorrectly hahaha


----------



## geekspecs

*Scenario 1 *
- I must've been shocked. Dealing with all those pain alone and then he wants me to actually leave him because he knows he's dying—I can't imagine how much pain he's gone through, and how it feels to go through everything. I would seem okay while I receive the news though, I react slowly to sudden things that happen, so I'd probably feel like the world stopped while I absorbed the information. I'd feel… calm and maybe insensitive for myself? That sounds like I'm a bad person but honestly, my feelings can't go to extreme sadness or whatsoever in awhile when I heard those. I'd just be really focused on him and everything.
- I can't really point out what I'm feeling.. But I think I'd be surprised, but not that surprised either? I don't know what I'll be feeling lol. 

*Scenario 2*
- In this case, I take my roommate as just a decent person. I'd gladly help. S/he doesn't do anything wrong to me, and it's for the sake of failing and passing the class. And she doesn't ask to copy anyways, so I'd mentor her and tutor her as much as I can. If she's not quick to learn, I'd probably be irritated but I'll still try.
- Well, she is struggling in the class, so I'd probably think to help her from the start, but I dislike offering help to someone who doesn't talk to me daily so I wouldn't until she asks herself. I'd feel quite unsure because the professor wants everyone to do individually, but if she's really going to fail the test if I don't help her then I'll obviously help.
- I'd probably feel like, "She must've been really desperate until she actually comes to me. She really is struggling, so I should probably help her. If I'm careful enough, no one will know and she'll pass, so that's good for her and doesn't do any harm to me."

*Scenario 3*
- I'd choose the second one. I like in-depth thinking and analyzing problems by myself. Well, I might choose group work too if I'm feeling like it. Often times, people on a group work can balance each other's ideas and keep everything on the track so that's a good reason too. It would affect my decision too whether the people on the group are nice or not, or if they're close to me vice versa. 
- I like exploring things by myself most of the time. I want the project to reflect my values and what I stand for. I also like to be rewarded for my own achievement at certain times.

*Scenario 4*
- I'm probably going to be the one who listens, then if one of their ideas interest me and makes me think of something, I'd tell them what I think about that. I'd probably blurt out that I like this or that when they talk. I'd give my ideas too, but I'd probably stick my ideas to a combination or addition to what their ideas are. Maybe at times they'll talk and I'll zone out to think about their ideas and look for the best one or maybe just blend some together.
- If they're doing the ideas, I'd probably listen more. If everyone's talking and no one's observing, then the ideas would probably just go off elsewhere and that wouldn't be a pleasant thing to happen. I just tend to be silent, then if they're already pouring as much as they want to, I'd probably help to sort out which one's best and just, basically be the one who does the sorting part.

*Scenario 5*
- I'd stay home, watch movies and TV shows, and open Tumblr. I'd make my usual comfort food and eat. I'd just cuddle with my bed and cover myself in blankets. If I'm feeling bored after this, I'd go to the mall to just refresh my eyes and probably go back home to my bed.
- Watching movies, TV shows, blogging, listening to music, gaining new ideas from the internet, researching something I'm passionate about. Sometimes, just sometimes, chatting to people might be a good thing too.

*Scenario 6*
- Medical doctor, psychologist, actor
- Quite, but not really. I was aiming for graphic designer for the third on the list.
- Medical doctor: I've always wanted to help people. I want them to live longer, basically just giving them more time to be in this world. I feel like it's also a good thing to spend my life helping people, it makes my existence feel useful.
Psychologist: I'm really sad for those who don't get much help about their mental problems. I want to help them out so bad, because I know it sucks to feel sad and stressed. Besides I like listening to other people's stories!
Actor: I just find it interesting to kinda go through a personality and try to apply that to myself? I think I'd be happy to fathom someone's personality and convince people to feel like the character is real.

*Scenario 7*
- The darkness, it's quite creepy, by the way. I saw something similar to the dark part of the cave on a water theme park or something. The dark part is just scary honestly. It looks like some creatures live on the darker parts and stuffs. The light part makes me think of sand? I think I saw something similar to that once, I don't really know what though. It makes me feel happy too? I just kinda imagine lots of joy and noises on the light part of the cave. 
- I honestly have no idea. I just look at it and the lightning attracts me first, so I focus on those. I don't really pay attention to how it looks and what's exactly there either, I focus on the whole picture and the lightning. 
- Well, the not-appealing part must be the darkness. It makes me feel uneasy and it looks strange. I just feel how people are supposed to feel when they see a normal picture? What can I say, I'm not attracted to that kind of photography.

So, I read the key and I'm gonna try to figure it out myself! But please do help me out because I'm still new on this whole personality thing  I like this questionnaire btw.

[HR]
*Scenario 1*: I do think mine's gotta be Fe.
*Scenario 2*: I'm not quite sure whether it's Fi or Fe? But since I focused on the roommate's problems, am I using Fe? Still unsure though.
*Scenario 3*: I think it's gotta be Ti, right? Probably Tert/Inf Ti too, but definitely Ti.
*Scenario 4*: It's... very Ti? Lol, but it is.
*Scenario 5*: Definitely an introvert, no doubt.
*Scenario 6*: Aux Tert/Inf F and T? I want to be analytical and express myself too, wish there's such a job, lol.
*Scenario 7*: F and Ne influence, I guess! Not sure, but maybe, Si too? 

I'm probably ISFJ or INFJ at this point, right? I guess that's quite close.
[/HR]


----------



## illykitty

jennalee said:


> @_illykitty_ your responses gave me a strong Fi vibe
> 
> Scenario 1 - can't judge Fe/Fi in this one, but thought *F* preference
> Scenario 2 - seems like *Fi* because you mention your own values
> Scenario 3 - *inf*erior *Te*, because you don't seem to be interested in project 1 and how expansive it is. Not sure if this is because of tertiary Ni (group generation could be off-putting) or tert. Si (being put off by experience of group work?) *I*ntroversion
> Scenario 4 - probably no strong Te. Seems like Ne (idea generation)
> Scenario 5 - *I*ntroversion. Also made me think of *Fi* again because you mentioned finding an outlet for your ideas/ethics.
> Scenario 6 - strong *F* preference! there is more about expressing your own values and ethics through these choices.
> Scenario 7 - not sure about the S/N here.
> 
> Seems very *I-FP*. It depends on your reasons for choosing these options like in scenario 3. Because you're not not sure and you think it depends on the situation in these scenarios, I can only guess too


@*jennalee *Yeah, good guess! I'm trying to figure out the letter missing but ISFP seems about right... INFP might be a little too out there for me, being honest. I tried some thinking out of the box type questions, I don't seem to do well in them. But I can still relate to them a lot!


----------



## idklol

SCENARIO 1

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.

- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?
well, i've never been in a relationship, so I can't really say I'd know how I feel or how I react in these situations, so for now I'm a little... eh. I'd feel like I did something wrong and overthink the hell out of it to figure it out like stalk his online profile, etc. it'd probably make me sad. i'd probably feel guilty and i'd try to call them and obsess. i would maybe try to make things work and understand where they were coming from. it would scare me a lot though to think he could die. 

- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?
hmm. guilt for no reason. the "what if i did something and that's why this happened?" the fear I could lose someone. 


SCENARIO 2 

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.

- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?
i'd probably feel very bad for this, but i would TRY to stick up for myself and not let myself be walked on for answers. i hate being walked on, and it's not my fault because technically their previous grades were the indicator for failing too... but i'd feel bad to see them fail, so i'd try to ask them about other resources on line so I wouldn't have to feel bad. AH oh anyway i'd respond by trying to talk them out of it 

- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?
i have dealt with being walked on a lot in life and it's frustrating and stupid and i hate it pretty much.

- Describe the flow of your decision making process.
"oh yeah, sure... wait. no.. if i'm letting myself do this i'm letting myself be walked on. am i okay with that or should i be strong or would that be trying too hard to be strong? fuck *dies*"

SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.

- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?
1, because 2 would frustrate me. i prefer working through problems with others.

- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?
the potential of being a big project. i mean, it sounds exciting; that kind of environment is where i thrive. we could make an impact and be creative. a big project could mean radical change.

SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.

- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.
i usually am pretty accepting of ideas and i try to either add onto them, say random stuff, and maybe shoot them down if they're dumb. sometimes i get obsessed with my own ideas and try to evolve my own but i like others' too as long as they aren't boringly trivial or stupid. i try to be nice when doing this though lol.


SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.

- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?
depends on the week. if i had a long week of being friendless and I felt tired of being an outcast at school i'd call some friends and do something random or if I didn't feel like it, I would just talk about random stuff or play on my phone by myself because sometimes I like to sit in my bed and be lazy.

- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?
hmm... weird conversations and being online.

SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor

- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?
psychologist, actor, teacher

- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?
ehh... medium. a lot of them were mediocre to me but the three seemed the most like i could make them enjoyable to me. plus, i suck at management and computer programming/engineering don't seem as interesting.

- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?
i find psychology/humany ethicsy-related subjects in general FASCINATING. acting would be a cool place to learn new things/perspectives because of LA since it leans more heavily on the liberal hippie side of the scale (i live in the midwest and i am a naive year 12) and put myself out there and being a teacher could be cool because i'd get to work with kids and help them grow. i'd love to be a film director though, which is not on there.

SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?

Short Effective Scenario Questionnaire 2.0 (Self-Type)-paintedcanyon1fb.jpg

- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.
me sliding off the tree or going there. it could be an illustration in a kids book or something. it looks like this movie trailer i saw. well i thought it was this wallpaper at first then i was like it's this movie where a guy gets his head decapitated. fun times.

- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?
I don't know. I'm a little rusty with the functions

- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?
It was neutral...


----------



## QuirkyTone

Hey everyone, can't necessarily figure out what I am because I'm unfamiliar with the functions and their relation to each other. It's kind of a lot to process. I'd really appreciate any kind of help here! Here's how I answered:

*Scenario 1:*
I’d first feel heartbroken. This person who I love has an illness and I’d start to think of all the times I missed out and things I didn’t do with them as well as all the things I won’t be able to do with them in the future. I’d also make sure to give them a call and let them know I’m there for them from here on out, no reason to separate and it doesn’t change the love I have for them. I’d also feel very sad for her because she’s a really great person, but it’d be up to me to make her have a really great experience form here on out.

*Scenario 2:*
If I’m not sacrificing anything, I help them. Period. I won’t get caught, I know the material very well, I’d love to help somebody get over an obstacle, I wouldn’t want to be labeled overly selfish meaning it’ll boost my reputation, and I’m pretty sure this person will probably remember this next time I need help. I realized it's hard to get through this world alone and we can all use some help.

*Scenario 3:*
Man, I can’t even decide on this one initially. I’d probably lean towards the second one, although that means a lot of pressure only on myself at the end I prefer the 2nd project because the plan is already mapped out and the goal is set.

I have to admit it’d be pretty cool to work with other specialists in the first scenario, but getting people together for group projects can be a hassle, plus all the backstabbing/social dynamics can potentially be stressful. I love to problem solve and come up with an effective solution, but I’d be able to do that in the second project as well. I’d also have to be on other people’s time and that kinda sucks to me.

If I get to work at my own pace, and it’s not necessarily do or die so the pressure is kind of relieved. It sounds step-by-step with a set specific goal and I can definitely dig that. 

*Scenario 4:*
If everyone’s open-minded. I’d listen first. If we’re brainstorming I’ll participate and throw out ideas I have. It’ll take some time for me to get brave enough to throw out the ideas but once I get going I may just take over (but make sure everyone's input is heard and considered). Usually I'll wait until it starts to calm down to start throwing ideas out or when I just have an incredible idea that I don’t think should wait because it may affect the direction positively of the whole outcome. I’d also start to take note of any flaws I see coming. Major influences: I’m shy, but a great idea is a great idea and I’ll look like a boss/genius!

*Scenario 5:*
Staying home watching my favorite shows and going on the internet also can help me recharge because I’d be able to rest and just zone out. I'd also look forward to going out at night if there was a plan with my significant other and family/friends/co-workers I like for a dinner would be great. Just get to not worry about anything and I’ll be with familiar people I trust.

Playing piano as well and making music is also major for me. But sometimes if I’m not inspired it isn’t the most relaxing thing. As much as I love doing it, I’m still just a beginner so there’s a lot to learn and it can feel like work to get better at it. But I do love doing it and it definitely helps me feel better.

*Scenario 6:*
Musician > Artist > Computer Programmer

Get to be creative and use the skills I've worked a ton on acquiring. I’m also a computer programmer right now and I love staring at color coded computer code. But if I were as good a musician as I was a programmer I’d definitely do that instead. It just seems to be much more open-ended and you get to do what you want. With programming you still have to use a ton of critical thinking, with Music and Art it just feels like you get to let go and be you. The framework just seems so much more “free” to work with. If I were a famous musician I’d honestly make only the music that I’d want to make of my fans. With computer programming I’d have to still follow the rules, otherwise it won’t work. Too much emphasis on being right/wrong in programming (errors drive me nuts). I know there’re “rules” in music also, but you can still pull off some fly stuff/out of the box and still make it work. So much freedom. Creating a perfect piece of music to myself and see other people enjoy it seems like it’d be the pinnacle of experience for me.

*Scenario 7:*
The darkness gets me uneasy. Seems a little lonely. I love nature and can spend time there alone but I’m not really one for being boxed in though, I’m pretty claustrophobic. The same colors and an open sky though would be amazing. For that reason it’s not that appealing to me.


----------



## InsertUsernameHere

Any opinions welcome . 

NB: My responses would be italics. For some responses, I answer the questions posed individually, but for others I felt as though a unified response was more suitable. 

*SCENARIO 1*

* *







FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.

- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?

_Right after the relationship ending I would feel shell shocked and overwhelmed. I wouldn't know how to process it. I would want to understand why she wanted to end our relationship.

After finding out about her cancer, I would feel really distraught imagining what she and her family must be going through losing their loved one. I would ask her family to try to ask her to let me speak with her. Should she say yes, I would want to remind her that I would be there with her to end if she wants me to be - that I want to fill the rest of her days with as much love and warmth as I can. I think that in pushing people away she is making her last days more painful than they need to be. Moreover, I would feel as though I have a moral obligation to be there for her. In the case of her saying yes, I would also want to be there for her family as much as possible as well, since they were probably at some point going to be my family as well. Should she say no, I would feel really sad and would probably interpret it as her pushing away as many people as possible to prevent her death from hurting people. I would reluctantly respect her wishes, as pressing on further might be disrespecful to how she feels and might be putting too much pressure on her when she is in an emotionally vulnerable state. That being said, I'll ask her family to tell her that I want to be there for her if she changes her mind._


- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?

_
My primary focus would be on my significant other's feelings and how I can best help them through their pain. I'd also be concerned with what I believe I should morally be doing.
_




*Scenario 2*

* *





FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.

- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?

- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?

- Describe the flow of your decision making process.

I would help my roomate.

_
I wouldn't be happy with bending our professor's regulations, but in the long term, I would believe it to be the best course of action. My roomate is asking to be tutored - not spoon-fed answers. I think that if a professor asks that of a student it is because they believe that it would help the student to understand the material better and to help them develop their capacity to learn individually. Even though they are getting my help, they would still end up understanding the material. Moreover, I can help them develop their ability to learn complex material to satisfy our professor's hope for us. Should I not help them, they may turn to other sources of help - sources that might end up spoon-feeding them. The end result ? My roomate still has troble understanding the material, has not sharpened their ability to learn new material, and unequivocally cheats. Rules aren't necessarily sacred, while principles are. In helping them, I am helping to keep their actions as close to the principles upon which our professor based their request, while helping my roomate satisfy their need to pass the course.

Moreover, I am sharing a living space with this person. I don't want their to be an enmity between us. As paranoid as it might sound, considering that I don't know this person to well, I would be a bit frightened to say no. 
_




*Scenario 3*

* *





FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.

- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?


- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?

_
Project 2 appeals to me more as it offers an deep, airtight understanding of the problem and solution. That being said, the deep impact of Project 1 is also appealing, just not as appealling as a thorough understanding of the problem and not appealing enough to make the exhauastion from dealing with a large team worth it. 
_







*SCENARIO 4*

* *







FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.

- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.

_
I would most probably listen to everyone else's ideas, dissecting the ideas as they are generated. If I have any concerns about someone's idea, I would mention them, but only after I focus on what I think is promising about the idea.

If I have any ideas, I would usually wait until everyone else has had their say and I would try to integrate facets of their ideas, giving credit of course, into mine. If I don't have any ideas, I would find the best idea to use as the "core" and fuse aspects of other ideas together with that core.
_

- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.

_I feel as though I am being more polite by speaking last. With respect to the manner in which I would comment on ideas, I wouldn't want anyone to be hurt, but at the same time I would feel as though the shortcomings of the ideas need to be addressed. Integrating everyone's ideas into a cohrent whole is both respectful to my teamates and useful in coming up with best overreaching solution._





*Scenario 5*

* *





FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.

- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?


- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?

_
I have a broad range of academic interests, so I usually spend my free times on weekend developing my understanding of various topics. For example, I might decide one weekend to learn a new programming language, or to go through some topics in a maths textbook, or to watch the lecturers of a Coursera course I'm auditing. I might even do some problems listed on the dailyprogrammer sub-reddit.

Other than those sorts of things, I would probably play video games,usually of the role playing or strategy variety, or watch anime.
_





*Scenario 6*

* *






FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor

- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?

_

Teacher
Scientist
Medical Doctor

My ideal career is as a professor, being both a researcher and a teacher. Since the teaching part appeals to me a bit more than the research part, I listed them in that order. I like helping people grow intellectually. I also like the idea of contributing to a greater body of understanding of the world around us and helping to construct models that best encapsulates the world around us. 

With respect to being a medical doctor, I would get to help people directly using scientific knowledege.

_

- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?

_
The first two were pretty easy, the last one was a toss-up between MD, Engineer, Psychologist, and Computer Programmer. I think the last one was more difficult because all deal with interesting areas and have a potential to positively impact society.
_

- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?

_
To be honest, the aspects are so intimately interlinked that it feels weird to separate them to prioritize them.
_





*Scenario 7*

* *





Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?

Short Effective Scenario Questionnaire 2.0 (Self-Type)-paintedcanyon1fb.jpg

- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.
_The side of the cave that is being bathed by sunlight as well as the oasis of trees that is growing in that area._

- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?
_I think I focused on those things becasue the rest of the picture is dark and the dark areas form a nice frame around that area. It seems like a deliberate choice._

- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?
_I think its a nice picture. The enviroment seems tranquil and you can easily imagine the water gently streaming by and the chirping of birds in the trees. I can imagine that someone is in a boat looking out at the trees and their being fish swimming below them,_




*Interpretations*

* *






1. Fe ?
2. Fe
3. Ti
4. Ni and Ti ?
5. Introversion
6. Aux / Tert F and T
7. Ni ?


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

1.My very first reaction would be indignation : how could he dare not to take my calls, it's not like I gave him the disease, he shouldn't be mad at me! However, after the first 3 seconds of selfishness are gone I'd probably feel really bad for him and I would get downright depressed. I would obviously talk to him and his family and because my bf is already an introvert (it's hard to get feelings/problems he's facing out of him) I would be prepared to deal with his feelings. However, after that initial "I'll make you feel all better!" phase I would actually realize what a horrible thing is going to happen and I would have this urge to get far,far away from him. Although I wouldn't. I would make everything possible to treat him and raise his spirits, make his every wish come true. 

2.I would actually be more pleased if the scenario happened this way than her pretending to be my friend during the semester just to constantly get help from me during the semester (been through that). I would first find out why didn't she study during the semester and see if she had a problem or is just a slacker. Then I would find out why she's asking me for help and not one of her friends. If there's really nobody else that could help I would help her in exchange for something (money,help at some other subject etc). If she's just a slacker I will not put much effort into teaching her because she doesn't want to learn stuff, just to pass the course. If she had some sort of problem and she genuinely wants to know stuff I will teach her (in both scenarios I have to get smth back).

3.Although I prefer working alone (simply because in groups there are always people who work and people who don't work but get the same reward) I will choose the first project because I will manage other people, the project is extensive and will make a difference in the company therefore if successful I would get more "outside" rewards as well as "internal" satisfaction.

4.I will objectively evaluate every idea and ultimately make a list of the best ones and put them to a vote. If I think my idea is best I will make everyone agree with me but if I see a better one it's only fair to choose it in order to make a great project.

5.I feel like I energize myself when I'm with other people, so even if I like being by myself (to read,write,research and learn stuff,play nerdy video games) I get really depressed and have very low-energy if alone for more than a few hours. So on a nice saturday night , if given the choice, I would have fun with friends. I might as well stay at my bf's house for dinner,movies and wine. I do get energy more by spending it - doesn't sound right but it is true (in a psychological context).

6.Enterpreneur, medical doctor/scientist and artist. I "/"-ed because medical doctors and scientists are branches of the same tree and I wanted to say actor/artist but then again an actor is an artist and so is a painter,movie director etc 
Entrepreneur is my first choice because you are the boss, you don't have a 9 to 5- slave schedule, you get to use an extensive range of skills, it's malleable and creative yet it asks for planning skills, future-oriented personality, sharp critical thinking, you get to do what you want to do (create the product you want for the market you want for the price you want). I would slightly prefer to be an MD than a scientist because as a doctor you get to make decisions in the moment, you get to make some real changes now and get a result either immediately or in a rather short period of time. I love neuroscience but the only drawback would be not being able to influence stuff right away. As a doctor I get to be around people (I like being around people), I get to literally be God and save humans from pain and disease. As a medical student I know how incredibly rewarding is seeing a person get well because of you. And last but not least, an artist. I am artistic and art is part of me. Even if I don't become a professional I will always be an artist - I paint, write poetry, have a published novel, enjoy movie making. 

7.What first jumped into sight was the chiaroscuro of it - the play between light and shadows. Then I focused completely on what might be at the end of it. Not much else. 

I see Fi, Te (although Ti as well), Se, Ni. What do you guys think?


----------



## illykitty

illykitty said:


> @*jennalee *Yeah, good guess! I'm trying to figure out the letter missing but ISFP seems about right... INFP might be a little too out there for me, being honest. I tried some thinking out of the box type questions, I don't seem to do well in them. But I can still relate to them a lot!


Bah I don't know anymore. I keep thinking I'm getting closer to an answer and then either read something or have an event that makes me start doubting again.

Well at least the quiz confirmed the I-FP bit but I'm really struggling with the missing letter. In theory, I understand what Se/Ni and Ne/Si means, but it's discerning my cognitive functions that trouble me. I wish it could be clear, since although ISFP and INFP have much in common (well I think, since I relate to both) they are so different in the functions, in a way that if someone was seeking to improve themselves the focus would be different... Or if they're unhealthy, an ISFP would be encouraged to use Se which is different from encouraging an INFP in using Ne.

Perhaps the best for me would be to try activities which would engage each of those things and see which feels more natural/comfortable?

If someone else is confused too about some of their functions maybe this would be better than taking a test, which requires one to be very self-aware to begin with... Just throwing out some ideas, anyway.


----------



## Xzcouter

Would like a bit of help.

* FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.*

_- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?_
I would feel horrible and realize what pain she had to go through. I would be devastated and probably fall into depression for not realizing or finding it out sooner.

_- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?_
My primary focus would be on her an to cheer her up and spend the rest of her time (I don't like how that sounds) with her. I don't want to end it this way...I will not forgive myself if it did end like this

*SCENARIO 2 

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.
*
_- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?_
I would help him/her and would accept their request. As long as they don't ask the answer directly and don't copy my answers. I would mentor and tutor them. They are my friend and this is something really important if it is something that determines if he/she passes or fails the class.

_- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?
_He/She is someone close to me
He/She is in dire need
He/She is asking for my help practically begging me
I can help the person

_- Describe the flow of your decision making process._
Can I help them? Yes/No -> yes
Will I get in trouble? Yes/No -> Probably but most likely not
Are they someone I care about? Yes/No -> yes

Sorry I don't really know how to answer this and this is how I interpreted it

*SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.
*
_- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?_
Project 2. Because I would be focusing on one problem and work on it until it is solved. Bonus that it may not affect everyone. Even a better bonus is that at the end people would understand it.

_- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?_

Project 1:
-Work with a group but I honestly love this only for the fact that I could discuss ideas but I don't mind that much honestly

Project 2:
-Work alone and solve and work through a problem alone and be able to come up with my own solutions and be free from other peoples bothers and annoyances
-It doesn't affect the company that much so in the case of failure I am safe but if I succeed it could have an impact!
-At the end people would be able to understand the fundamentals which is one of the major things I want; for people to understand.

*SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.
*
_- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting._
I would be happy and overjoyed to be in this group. I would also share ideas and write down the ideas and would try to take lead and probably criticize the ideas and discuss them in order to ensure it doesn't get too out of hand. I would myself would be contributing with the ideas and would love for them to find faults in it.

_- Describe what major influences drive this behavior._
It would be the fact that they are motivated. We would be able to make it innovative and be able to make it complex so it would be fun to work at. The fact that they are giving ideas makes me happy as we can make an awesome project!

*SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.
*
_- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?_
After a long week I would love to go on the good ole internet and surf the net and learn new concepts and stuff probably debate and discuss topics and chat with friends. If not maybe think what hobby to do next as I am doing my current one (I switch hobbies very often), or maybe even go outside and walk around town and think while walking preferably do it alone.


_- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?_
Learning NEW concepts
Debates and discussions
Thinking of what I could do next and learn next.
Walking and Thinking. 
A change of scenery.

*SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor*

_- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?_
In order of appeal:
1) Scientist
2) Artist
3) Computer Programmer

_- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?_
Not really as I already know what I like and don't like. I was considering teacher but I don't wanna be a teacher and more of 'professor'

_- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?_

Aspects:
1) Is it a job of creativity and/or research?
2) Is it a job that enables me to research or allow me to find and learn new things?
3) Is it a job that I can create stuff (whether it be formulas or art) ?
4) Is it a job of science?
5) Is it a job that enables me to forever learn?
6) The potential of the job that can excite me.

Fulfillment
1) Scientist because it was always a dream of mine to be one due to how much I could learn new concepts. I love solving equations and questions as I love solving questions. Extremely high potential as I can discover or figure out answers to spread around the world.

2) Artist because the amount of freedom it gives in terms of creation. High potential due to how I can give my ideas 'form' and create a universe if I want to but sadly its not like a program that can be 'alive'

3) Programmer as it has both aspects of artist and scientist BUT is way too meticulous and repetitive. Its fun though being able to create a working universe and solving things in order to create those lines and lines of codes that work beautifully together to make what you want.

*SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?
*
http://personalitycafe.com/attachme...stionnaire-2-0-self-type-paintedcanyon1fb.jpg

_- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture._
The tree,river and the light that enters the canyon.
I was wondering how did the tree ended up there but then noticed the river that flows and how it could be an optimal environment except for the fact that it doesn't get as much light as it needs.

_- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?_
Because there is nothing special about the picture to make me feel about it or think deeply about. So the best I could do is think about the logic of the picture.

_- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?
_I think the strength is in the capture of the shot and where it was taken but honestly it doesn't appeal to me as it does not carry alot of meaning to it (as in abstract meaning) for me to think and figure out. I prefer abstract art and this just does not cut it.


----------



## RoseateThorns

1.
First I would be both slightly annoyed that they didn't tell me and *mostly* that I didn't figure out that something was up (I'd be really really surprised about this). I'd then be concerned that they and their family were okay. I'd then try and understand why they didn't tell me and probably feel kinda guilty about being annoyed at them. I'd want to try and see them again and try and cheer them up or just let them know that i'm there. It would probably be quite a shock for me too, and so i'd probably need some time to wrap my head around it, (e.g the fact that they are going to die and therefore won't be there anymore). And then I'd just try and be supportive and helpful and appreciate the time they have left. 


2.
First of all I'd remind them that it is supposed to be a work alone test, and suggest trying it one more time (possibly with some hints to push them in the right direction) in attempt to discourage them from "cheating". Chances are that if they don't understand this then they don't understand the topic material and so I'd be in two minds on whether to help them. Because on one hand it wouldn't do them any good to pass if they don't truly understand it. One the other hand, it _is _open book and they haven't asked for help before. So if they were still struggling after the push in the right direction and the reminder, I would attempt to help them understand some of the material (*Not* help them with the answers though.)

3.
Project 2. It involves studying a particular area in depth which I would enjoy a lot more. It also seems to have less impact on the company operations which would be less stressful. Finally, it involves working alone rather than in a group. 
While working on a group in some situations can be motivating, I find it also tends to involve a lot of clashing of viewpoints on how things should be done. In addition, the varying levels of commitment, efficiency and focus can be annoying, and it involves relying on other people to get things done, as well as having pressure on you to do things a certain way. 

4.
I'd analyze their ideas to find the ones that would fit the situation best. The criteria would probably involve: The most effective idea for the circumstance , the idea with the least potential problems. How practical the idea is. How interesting the idea is. I'd also try and think of my own ideas and build on their ideas. 

5. *cough*goingontheinternetandfindingoutaboutcompletelyrandomandotherwiseirrelevantstuff*cough* 
First I would do the activities that need to be done, (e.g tidying stuff, sorting stuff out) So that it is out of the way and so that I do not have it hanging over me. Then I would just do whatever I felt like that day. Maybe I would feel like going to visit a lake, or shopping, or reading a book, or listening to music etc. 
In complete *reality *I'd probably just waste the day relaxing and going on the internet and playing games like solitaire etc etc. 

6. Psychologist, Entrepreneur, Actor/Artist. 

Artist- Although I love doing art, It takes so much time and could potentially get boring.
Scientist- So much factual recall :frustrating:
Actor: Although this seems tiring, I think it would be fun to learn about the character how they think, how they work etc.
Engineer: I just feel like i'd be awful at this. 
Musician: Again, I love music but my main instruments are piano and voice and I get stage fright.
Lawyer: Everyone that I've spoke to about this has said that it would be stressful. I agree. I mean, I still view it as a potential option, but its not one of my top ones.
Counselor: I could potentially enjoy this, but i'd be so nervous about messing up. Dx
Entrepreneur: I'd both love and hate the logical guessing element of this career. I'd enjoy coming up with ideas and testing/estimating how well they would do in my head and then seeing how well they do in reality.
Teacher: People. All day. Teaching others stuff you already know. Not learning. I'd find being a teacher very tiring. D: 
Manager: Meh. Potentially stressful. Also people. (More the large amount of responsibility for people) 
Psychologist: I think i'd find this interesting. 
Computer Programmer / Analyst: I don't know enough about computers. I guess it would be interesting to learn,  But the question is _how_ would I learn. 
Clergy: I'm not religious.
Child Care: I guess I could do this, I feel like i'd be kinda worried about what I was doing all the time. I don't have an enormous amount of experience about looking after children. Also there are other people who feel more confident/comfortable with children who could do a better job. 
Medical Doctor: I'd find this so so stressful. Other people are literally putting their lives into your hands, and honestly if I found out I made a dangerous mistake I wouldn't cope well. In addition you are around sick people all day...

No, it wasn't easy. At all. 

7.
I love the mystery aspect of the photo. You don't know what is around the corner or hiding in the trees. It seems like a place that could be a setting for a story. (E.g There could be monsters/ a mystery in the woods like 'bridge to terribithia' or a tribe of mermaids could live in one of the far corners and an explorer could be taken hostage by them. etc). I also like the colour scheme. 


(I will edit this later, I'm just realllly tired now Dx)


----------



## heylena

1. I would internalize the feeling immediately; wanting to assist my partner afterwards and support them. Like I said though: I would first internalize; wondering why he felt he could not talk to me, this would make me question communication, intimacy and openness in the relationship and between us. I would ask why he feels he cannot open to me/ be vulnerable in front me; the feelings would be internalized but I would want to support him and emphasize that I am here for him afterwards. Almost an ego thing (I would feel hurt that he felt that he had to push himself away from me as to not hurt me or whatever other notion he felt). 

2. First, because my roommate is asking for help and has not vocalized, per say, the desire to cheat on the home test, I would assist by giving examples of the same problems but not solving the exact problem for her - so she would still have to apply her own knowledge in solving the problem. By this, she would be able to understand the problem more by knowing how to solve a similar problem. I feel that this is a justice versus mercy debate. In any case, I would want to teach her versus simply giving answers away without giving her tools of how to apply said tools to problem. If I were in her situation, that is what I would want a friend to do: I would be asking said-roommate/friend how to solve specific problems (gain tools as to solve problems that I have a hard time with) rather than the blue print ("just tell me what to fill in so I can pass this test"); I would want the application of how to solve the problem and why you solve it as such to get the answer. For me, even if you are asking for help, it is not cheating, but still learning.

3. Project II appeals to me significantly more because I would be working independently and would not be looking for others as to finish the project. I am better with the small picture and details rather than a project that covers multiple areas of study as to complete (I would feel intimidated and immediately stressed). I would not like to work with others as one has to have a collective with all agreement in a group versus individual; in a group setting, one would have to organize the group as to what particular people can do depending on their strengths and weakness as to finish the project, which could be beneficial, but if one is working on their own, they are able to immediately work on the project and not have to create a social organization of the group beforehand. I feel that working alone is more immediate rather than going to other people, participating socially throughout the whole project. I would only be depending on myself to finish the project and would be able to focus on my attention details versus broad information, which to me, I am better at the details concerning the general project rather than the big picture of a project; so narrowing within a project would be a strength I could apply. Of course, if I had any questions or had a hard time finishing the project, I would ask for assistance, but I would not want multiple people to be involved as that would create chaos and less organization of when the project needs to be collected for the finished project.

4. In the past, what has happened is that I observe key factors, ideas and observations as well as make my own observations of already stated ideas from other people. I am not a leader nor do I have any desire to be the focus organizer of the group. Rather, I find that my role in a group is that when I do have a problem, observation or criticism within a group brainstorm, I am not afraid to state it. I am more of a crucial worker who is in the background. 

5. When I come home from a hard week, I will often write in my journal (reflect, think, analyze), paint, sometimes photograph, on occassion, I will make tea and crochet as well as reading is always a great way to recharge myself. If my environment is cluttered and chaotic (if I come home from a hard week to a messy room), I will take the time to declutter and organize which has in the past, creates an inward reflection of cleaning and putting things away; it's calming - my environment (my room) often showcases who I am, how I feel etc. 

6. I have considered psychologist, analyst (but, not per say, as a computer programer) and lawyer. I enjoy research, critical details and analyzing; I am very analytical, detail-orientated and organized. 

7. From the picture, if I was there, I would gain a sense of calmness and peace; I would feel relaxed. The first thing I noticed was the lightness and shadow. What I know of myself is how the environment(s) places an inward reflection on/into myself, which is why often than not I am reorganizing my room, depending on how it makes feel or what I am currently going through in life, such as: agitation, calmness, etc. Which is why, the environment and social events with people often create an anxiety in how I react to them depending on the atmosphere.


----------



## Tangled Kite

*Scenario 1*
I would feel absolutely devastated! I would want to hold him in my arms and comfort him tell him that I still love him. If I was discussing marriage with this person I must have some amazing connection with him that I wouldn’t want to let go of. I have so few relationships like that that it would feel like someone ripped my heart out. By now this person is simply a part of me and if he has cancer then I might as well have cancer. I would want to take care of him and find any way possible to cure it. It would be hard to say where the primary focus of my feelings would be because I am him, he is me.

Whoops I just realized that I didn’t really stop to think about the possibility that maybe there was another reason for him breaking up with me other than finding out he had cancer and wanting to protect me… I’ve seen too many movies with that scenario I guess.

*Scenario 2*
First of all it is laughable that I would finish the test early. I always do those things at the last minute. Anyway, I would most likely help her unless I picked up on some underlying tone that I didn’t like (Is she jealous? Would she be the type of person to throw me under the bus and take advantage of my generosity?). Even then I might still help her. I’m more inclined to see the good in people, but that doesn’t mean I don’t still get suspicious. In this scenario I would say she is trustworthy since she already made an effort to complete it on her own and seemed frustrated. Sounds like a person who is really in need of help. I would be panicking if I were in her situation especially since the test would determine if she passed or failed. The issue of it being against the rules to help wouldn’t really be much of a problem for me. The rule is kinda stupid to me anyway because in the real world you’re most likely going to be working in teams, why not start now? I would probably go on some thought tangent about how dumb our education system is. Then I might even feel like I was on some crusade and fighting the system by helping her.

*Scenario 3*
There are some aspects of each that I like and dislike.

In project 1: I like that it’s focus is more broad thereby wouldn’t require me to look into the details as much. I also both like and dislike that it has the potential to make a significant impact on company operations because I want to make a difference but I also don’t like all the pressure. I don’t like that I would have to work with a bunch of people who I would have to logically think in front of.

In project 2: I hope this project is something I'm interested in otherwise I'll have a hard time concentrating on the details. I like that I would be working alone, but some outside help wouldn’t hurt here and there just to get some advice and opinions (hopefully constructive ones). It would be fine if it did or didn’t have much of an impact on company operations. That’s what most work is anyway. I would like the idea of helping someone by making a process more streamlined and understood. 

In the end I think I would pick project 2 because I much as I like to think I could handle a big project with many moving parts (people) I don’t think I would ever be comfortable with it and I’d be stressed out all the time. I also hate talking on the phone and project 1 sounds like there would be a lot of that. I’m much more inclined to try and figure things out on my own without people getting in the way of that. Then again, if project 1 was much more interesting to me than project 2 then I might pick 1 instead... maybe.

*Scenario 4*
Wow, I have to say I don’t think I’ve ever been in that kind of situation where the other people in my group are actually enthusiastic about a project. I’m normally the one that comes up with the idea. Anyway, I think I would listen to their ideas and try and think them through in terms of things that would need to be done and if it was feasible or not. I would also silently be thinking of my own idea letting other people’s ideas wash over me to catch a a spark of inspiration. Possibly this idea is a melding of the other group members ideas. Then I’d play devil’s advocate with myself until I came up with something sturdy enough to share after everyone else was done sharing. If there was one member who was more aggressive and stubborn about their idea, and I thought it was an okay idea, then I would just go along with it even though I think we could’ve come up with something better. I would be thinking that I could enact some influence on it while we were working on the project to make it better. If I thought it was a bad idea then I might voice my opinion by bringing up the practicalities in the nicest way possible so as not to hurt their feelings. The majority of this stuff though all depends on the dynamics of the group. If I felt more comfortable with these particular people then I would be more likely to speak up. If I didn’t feel comfortable then I would just go with the flow and agree with whatever the group consensus was.

*Scenario 5*
I’m an introvert no question. I would want to read a book, watch Netflix, maybe do something creative, take a walk, cruse PrC, Youtube, read about whatever I find interesting at the moment, sleep etc. Non-physical energy is the only energy I have haha. I get it from being inspired or by learning a new skill.

*Scenario 6*
Artist - because I have the natural eye to do it and I love being creative. I would like to make an impact on the world through my art so it’s more than just a pretty picture. 
Counselor - because I like to help people with their problems. I’m a very empathetic person and can easily put myself in others shoes.
Entrepreneur - although I think this would be a challenging job for me because it involves all aspects of business, I love the idea of, again, having the chance to make an impact on the world and being the boss of my own company and doing things how I would like them to be done.

Really, being an artist is only choice for me because it is the most natural thing. I don’t like the restrictions that come with many other jobs. I just want to be free to do my own thing. In whatever I do I need to have that creative outlet.

*Scenario 7*
Ahh this one is kind of ruined for me because I’ve seen it on another thread before and I know that if I describe it in a more literal sense then that means I’m a sensor and if I describe it in a more abstract sense then that means I’m an intuitive. 

I’m trying to think back on what my response to pictures was before I knew this. I think it depends on my emotional response to the picture. If I don’t particularly care for it then I will be more likely to describe it in a literal way. If it makes more of an impression on me then I’m more likely to describe what it means to me in an abstract way. It’s really hard for me to tell if I lean more towards sensing or intuition. I’m good with metaphors and use them quite frequently, but I’ve also been known to be sort of cut and dry and describing things just as I see them.


----------



## sagaeg

*1.*
Worry, despair, willing to help in any way i can. Assumes his reasoning is like in the movies, he doesn't want to hurt me or make my pain greater than it is already going to be. Will also wonder why he didn't trust me enough to tell me about this, had I not been supportive before? I want to be there for him and want to show him that I value our time. After a while I'd start doubting myself and his intentions, maybe he had decided he didn't want to spend his last time with me and was just trying to get away. 
My focus would mainly be on the other person and a bit about me, mostly how he felt about me/ if i was doing more pain than good to him etc. 

_I got Fe from this at first, but now that I think about it I might also be Fi? I can't tell.._

*2. *
Will without much hesitation help her, we lean in different ways and just because our teacher's methods works for me it doesn't mean they work for her! So i can do my best to make these things even. I know I have helped people before on tests like these, and then even giving out the answers (though I did have some boundaries, i wouldn't do it if the person hadn't put any effort into it). This person had clearly tried so hard and she's not even asking for the answers, she just wants to learn what she hasn't managed to learn before! It's not fair that I'm going to get a better grade just because the teacher's methods fit me more. It wasn't wrong at all to tutor, just to give the answers, so i don't see that there might be any problems with the professor.
I would consider the amout of work both of us had put into the class during the year, had she been trying her best and spent as much time as I had trying to learn, then i'd do as much as i could to help. I would also think about how much she wants me to help, if it is not very important to her then i wouldn't consider it important for me to help her with it either.

_???? no idea!_

*3.* 
I'd do the second project, it struck me as easier to handle, more tangible and I will know what to do. I was a bit turned off by how broad the first one would be, but i still thought it would be nice to not have all the responsibility on me- since I would have been working in a group. I simply felt that no. 2 was clearer and that appealed to me, i also enjoy working alone sime i will have more control over the project. 
I don't mind the fact that it might not be all too important, as long as someone still recognizes my efforts. 

_Might be Ti? But tertiary or auxiliary Te influeced by Ni could also work.._

*4. *
Will criticize the ideas the other members have, bring out the good and the bad sides. Try to make sure we don't get stuck at an idea that seems nice, but isn't doable. Will not bring many of my own ideas to the table, even though I would desperately try to form any kind of idea in order to not let the others down. I would be more successful in taking their ideas to the next level. I wouldn't say much, mostly listen until they say something worth thinking about, then think about it and if I come up with something interesting i'd present it to the group.

_Probably Ti, and maybe with Ni influence_

*5.* 
Would watch a movie, read, surf the internet, might go for a walk later at night and talk to whoever is in the house, just to get it out of my head. I'd prbably eat a lot too.
I feel like i get energy from talking to people i am close with, i also ejoy writing and going outside, and listen to good music that makes me feel happy.

_Introverted, which is what i've always thought i was. Or the primary Ne with aux Ti/Fi? Didn't quite understand that one._

*6.*
Teacher, artist, psychologist. I had a tough time with this one, i am not sure about exactly what you would be doing all day in some of the professions and since i don't know anything about them it's hard for me to say what i could possibly enjoy. But i went for those who could make me feel like i accomplish something, i get to help and/or do something that will give results i can see. I want to do or learn new things and meet different people to feel happy. I am also quite interested in psychology, understanding how people work and such things (but i'm not sure i could manage to listen to people complain all day). Teacher is something i've always wanted to be, the only thing that makes me question it if wheter or not my work will be appreciated, since that has not been the case for many of the teachers i've had myself. And artist since it feels so free, and you also get to see how yu improve and can get somewhat immediate results.

_Primary F, but I am still not sure if that is introverted or extroverted? Shouldn't that be quite clear if it is primary?_

*7.* 
I was first a bit overwhelmed, but i liked the light in the picture, how the sun fell on the rocks and the dark water. I also though that it must be a painting, just the colours and clrity of it, but if was read I'd love to visit, it seems like such a tranquil place. No wait, i want to live there! It's just lovely.
I think i focused on the lights and contrasts since it was the easiest thing to see? I honestly can't say, I always tend to look at how the sun in reflected in an image- can't really give a good reason other than the fact that I like the way it looks.

_I'd say i had more of a F influence than T. I did feel overwhelmed at first as Se, i still feel like Si could fit. Wouldn't say either of the N's fit very well_

SO from this I guess my primary function is Si or F-something. I would say I am a Ti too, which would mean that I am Fe (i just couldn't figure F out on its own, so i'm going with it).N should therefore be Ni

I am not sure how I am supposed to translate these to match the key, i am mostly insecure about Fe vs Fi. If someone would like to help I'd appreciate it a lot!


----------



## Amy

SCENARIO 1

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.

- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?
I would be scared, because he's sick, and he can die! I would forget all the time he was ignoring me, because the diagnostic probably shocked him. Maybe he was crying all the time, and didn't found strength to deal with his sickness. I would pray for him, and maybe some tears could fall from my eyes. 
- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?
Help and visit him to say that he can call me whenever he want, because I'm with him, to whatever could happen. I could make many jokes, to make him smile and laugh, give him a hugh, comfort him.

SCENARIO 2 

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.

- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?
I would help him/her, because he/she did his/her best, and couldn't get good results. But, I wouldn't never give any answers, because we have to obey the teacher 
- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?
The teacher's order. I think I could "broke" his order because the objective of the work it's learn about the subject we're studying. 
- Describe the flow of your decision making process.
She/he needs to get her/his work done, but is doing her/his best and nothing is good enough. Because of it, I'll help she/he. My roommate will get the work done by herself/himself and everybody will win :happy:

SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.

- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?
The first project appeals me the most, because it will impact much more, and I'm not working alone, even when the second project could appeal to me and be much better. The second project would appeal me much more if most people in the group aren't capable enough to do the first project.
- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?
The ability of people. If they're skilled and determined to do things, I'll choose the first project. If not, I'll choose the second one. 

SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.

- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.
I would be excited! I would hear them and share the ideas that could be crossing my mind. It would stimulate me so much!
- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.
Doing a good job! Just imagining the people giving congratulations to us for doing our best and seeing how our work will impact them it's awesome!

SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.

- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?
Sleep! Maybe I'll hang out (I almost always don't do it, because I'm only 15 and I don't work) if I can. It would be awesome! But, in most times, I'll listen to music and dance in front of the computer :tongue: Talk to people it's a good way, and I like it! 
- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?
Talk to people, making jokes, spending time with people, and other things I don't remember now:kitteh: 

SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor

- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?
1. Actor, because it can take me to meet new places and be famous! 2. Psychologist, because it's very interesting the process to discover the reasons behind the actions of people 3. Lawyer, because we can argument and... It's awesome! We can "save" inocent people from prison! 
- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?
It was a little easy, because I know what I like (at least what I don't like)
- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?
The dynamic (I think that's the name), if there are many people working with me, doing something very exciting, discovering things, because I like to do these things. I'm curious, so it's awesome discovering new things and getting knowledge, and doing funny things, because it makes me happy :happy:

SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?
- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.
The rocks, the water, the light, it's beautiful!
- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?
The nature it's one of the most beautiful things in the world! And, I imagine myself climbing these walls of rocks
- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?


----------



## Amy

Oh, the two last questions:

*- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?*
I feel a great will to get there and see the cave "with my own eyes"! I think it is very beautiful, and it makes me want to visit every place that exists 
*- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?*
It makes me more happy, because it's beautiful and... I can't explain! It's amazing, makes me think "wow!"


----------



## Agniete

Hello

Scenario 1
At first I would be mad, thingking whats wrong with him, what happened? I guess I would sense that something is off. I believe that if I am planing a marriage with someone, then that someone would be the one I trust, know, feel, love, and know that he feels the same. There is something wrong if he disapears like that. Yeah, I am an idealist, but if not like that, than I don't need love, wedding and better be working woman.
When I would find out truth, I would be like "Oh my God! His sick!" I would want to be near him. I would wish him to know that I am here for him, I love him, and I don't care, his my man. If he needs time, space for his feelings, it's okay, I understand. When he will be ready, I will stand with him. I believe he can get better. I would believe it even if he doesn't.
Marriage is worthless now. Human is important, conection. He needs me as a loving and caring lover, not as a wife on paper. This would not change anything, and I would want to help his as much as I can.
The primary focus of my feelings would be how to help him, wanting to be near for him.

Scenario 2
I will help her. I will take my papers in case I could make mistakes and sit with her. I will not give her papers to copy, it will not give her anything good, she will get something siting with me, listening, doing, searching, commenting. I want the best for her - to understand it, to get better at it.
Profesor will never know the truth, and he is not the one important here.
At school I was lucky at every subject, not like my best friend. But one day I felt what it means to have no idea what are you doing, how are you going to pass this test, because I did not understand a word about the subject. It was terrifying. It was not my foult, I just could not get it. I would have loved if somebody would kindly and calmly explained, tryed to work with me, and not rolled eyes, be anoyed. I also want to help those who want to know, other way there is no point.

Scenario 3
I would choose the second project. 
I have no intention to have such an impact to companys future, such a responsibility. This project would be calmer, I could get deeper in my work theme. I would want to have some people to talk about this project, to have comments, to consult, select information, that way I could feel stronger in my judgments, I would be more confidence because I would be afraid that I have not seen some information, made mistakes or miss some. But in general I would prefer to make everything else alone. I don't want anybody else to interfere my work, my flow, my organisation. I am the best to know my work, to make it work, to organize. I am well aware how in a group not only people, but also the job, the information can go wrong. I would want to have everything in my hands. I don't want pressure fron group members or make decisions acording to some other people. 

Scenario 4
I'm glad there are tonnes of ideas. The most important thing is to make everything work, to make a project and not to show how cool are you to think the best idea, so I really would love to see ideas and not prides. We have to think of the best idea that we can make.
I would also give ideas, but if there would be a game of prides, than it is not for me. I would just watch, listen, do my work and forget the project and the people.
I am sorry, I may not get this scenario very well. 

Scenario 5
I would read a book if I would have any that doesn't drain me or require deep thought. But probably I would run a movie or some series. I would want to get lost in the story, characters, setting. Maybe I would watch something I watched long ago and really liked it. But I would want something good, meaningful, not just another comedy or guns and cars. Yes, I would want to lost myself somewhere, because reality would not let me relax. I would want just to dive in something like in the ocean. I don't want to be a fish in it, I don't start to create a life story that could be happening there. I don't judge sharks or piranhas, I just want to dive deep and see what I can see, observe, lost myself in the life of the sea creatures.
Maybe someday I will find something better, because I kinda feel embarrassed for such a relaxation, but I did not found it yet. At leat I hate sleeping 'till noon. To me it is a waste of day, and sleep is bad. 

Scenario 6
Counselor
As I mentioned before, I like to help people who needs and wants my help.
Artist
Few years ago I was planing to study art and be an iliustrator. I loved creative work, outlet, freedom in being yourself. I wanted to create my world on paper, I wanted somebody to like it like I loved other artists work. I wanted to create a world for myself and for somebody else who felt the same, who could see my thoughts, my feelings. Untill I understand there is no freedom in artists world just the one with no bread, because people pay for what is beautiful for them, and I did not wanted my world to look like it was made for somebody to buy it. I wanted creativity, my world, my stories, and now I understand that no matter what is your job, it is not you or your life, not your world. It is hard to live here because the world around me does not think this way.
Psychologist
If you take the money, stupid learning about some doodes life and the words you never use (at least thats what I heard is going on in psychology studys( I might be 100% wrong)) I would love to have knowledge about human mind, to understand better, deeper, to see more.
It was hard to choose three. Even if you take money of the list, you are still thinking about your options, wishes, ambitions. Where I would like to reach something, where I would be bored to death, what fits my personality.

Scenario 7
Wow! I see the view first. Brown cliffs, water, trees. It would be dangerous to be there I think, because it looks like something could fall on my head anytime.
According to everything I think this is the Grand Canyon in America, it really looks like it.
Those green trees there looks like they have to be somewhere else but not there. Even the dry trees behind greens are more suitable for this view than those. But just at first. Than water gives more sence to them and they kinda becomes the stars of the photo 
It seems like I can hear the water drops dripping from the ceiling of the cave.
It gives me the thought that if mother nature can do the fings like this, it can do everything. The world is on the wheel of fortune, with human race on top of it, siting like a little kid who thinks he knows everything about everybody, but he always bumps his head on the ground everytime wheel makes another spin.

I did not looked at the key yet, I am afraid my language could have been afected because I had to write in english here, but I did it first in my language. I believe I use Si-Ne, don't know the order. My Ne shows every time I write something because it gives me really good creative work, but also I see a lot of Si in my thinking, so yeah. No idea on Fe-Ti and Fi-Te. I believe I do and can do both. Maybe if I see diference in Ti and Te I could see it, but organizing and analyzing is a little too little to understand it. Maybe somebody see more than I do?
And sorry if there are mistakes in this text.


----------



## blingyeol

*Scenario 1*
-this scenario made me realize I'm much more emotional than I thought I am because I had tears in my eyes when I imagined how horrible that would be and how I'd probably break down and cry for hours
-BUT after crying I would pick myself up and try to be strong for him; I would fight my way to be by his side until the end, I think I'd also want to go through with our marriage (even though I'm not the type who ever considers marrying, but under these circuimstances I would), because that just feels like the right thing to do
-that said, I'd probably tend to ignore my SO's feelings and stubbornly go with what I want
-> so *Fi *is it, quite clearly

*Scenario 2*
-since I always have trouble turning someone down, I would help her but I would probably feel slightly reluctant to do so because what if the professor finds out? what if that means both of us failing the test?
-so although there's no decision for me in this (I almost always have to say yes to such a request), I would probably end up deciding _how much_ do I help her; explain a few things she doesn't understand or just plain fill it out for her (which I would have trouble with but I don't know if I'd manage to refuse)
-> I think I'm more *Fe *in this? tho very borderline

*Scenario 3*
-definitely the more individual assignment, I don't work well with groups - or well I do _work_ because I don't like conflict so what else would I do, but not _well_. I tend to (internally) judge everyone's way of doing things; I'm a perfectionist and have high demands on others
-I'm also careful not to take a task I couldn't handle, and the broad one does sound like that
-> *Tert / Inf Te*

*Scenario 4*
-although I am a rather opinionated person, I hardly ever express my opinion openly unless crossed, so I'd probably listen to their ideas and opinions, judge them on my own and voice out my thoughts carefully either if asked or if their ways are way too different from mine and I'd feel like I can't work in that team
-but depending on the people involved, I might just stay quiet and let them decide and carry through - if they are overly assertive people who let no room for the likes of me to express themselves
-> *Ti *with *Ni *influence? I'm not quite sure in this to be honest

*Scenario 5*
-easy question because that's what majority of my weeks look like; if I have a free weekend I enjoy the thousand hobbies I have - playing games, reading, drawing, writing, watching stuff, browsing net and bitching over not having enough time to rest/enjoy properly 
-I require some solitude so if I have a weekend packed with meeting friends and whatnot, I start the following week grumpy
-> yeah definitely *Introvert*, that's the only thing I'm 100% sure in my typing haha

*Scenario 6*
-I started picking by eliminating those I really wouldn't want to do - such that don't pose any appeal to me or those I wouldn't have the capabilities for
-that left me with five and out of those artist, counselor and teacher would be my choices
-I feel that my choices were easy to make and half by reason, half by heart - I would want to be an artist but I don't have sufficient talent, neither the will to be a freelance; I'd want to be a teacher because I'm good at languages
-> so *F* by choices, but probably aux/tert because I played logic into choosing

*Scenario 7*
-I'm the type to take in details and overall feeling, so *Si*? 

So although the first 4 questions gave me both options, I said Fi more strongly, Te and Si and definitely introvert, so that'd get me to an INFP instead of my INFJ. I'm used to being borderline F/T and sometimes even N/S but I never thought of being P. Either way, this was fun to do, thank you!


----------



## deepblueparkwaydrive

SCENARIO 1

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.

- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?
I’d try to understand that he’s terrified about his situation & try my best to be there for him if he wants me to be. I’d hope that things work out with us but realize he can’t plan to marry someone if he’s worried about dying soon.

- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?
On doing what I can to help support him & be there for him.


SCENARIO 2 

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.

- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?
I help her with the take home test because I don’t want her to fail. I’m not really all that big on rules anyway.

- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?
Empathy

- Describe the flow of your decision making process.
“She would fail otherwise & then I’d feel awful. I know I’d want help if I was in this situation.”

SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.

- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?
I think the second one, but to be completely honest, I really feel like I wouldn’t know unless I was actually in this situation.

- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?
The second option is more specific & narrow focused. I like things being specific rather than broad.


SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.

- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.
Quiet and observing. I normally don’t share my ideas unless I’m certain that I’m knowledgeable enough to give good input.

- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.
Self-esteem I guess, and fear of not wanting to look dumb.

SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.

- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?
Going on the computer to research random topics, bake something, watch tv, read a book, practice art, go for a walk, talk online with friends, or hang out with one or two people at home.

- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?
Music, wikipedia, and not being around people where I don’t feel comfortable being myself.

SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor

- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?
Artist, Counselor, & Psychologist.

- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why? Easy. The other options didn’t appeal to me at all.

- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why? First choice- ability to have freedom & be creative, have fun working. The other two are ways I can really make a difference in changing peoples lives & making them happier. I love helping people.


SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?

￼

- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.
Breathtaking view with some beautiful shrubs but the dead trees give it a weird feel.

- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?
It’s the most obvious details in my mind.

- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?
Appealed to me because of the water, made me want to go kayaking through there.


----------



## riotgrrrl

I apologise if this has already been asked/answered, but from what I can see it looks like I favour the introverted form of three of the functions (Fi Ni Si) and the extroverted form of one (Te), but all the types should have two of each? How do I work that out? 

Answers below

SCENARIO 1

- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?
I would be mad that he (I'm imagining my boyfriend in this scenario) thought that I couldn't handle it and that he was making decisions for both of us without sharing relevant information. It's not his job to protect me, especially not when he's the one that's sick. If he really didn't want me to be at his side, I'd have to accept that, but if he was just trying to save me paint that's total bullshit. 

- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be? 
Anger and confusion. 

SCENARIO 2

- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?
I would agree to help them, but rather than giving them answers I would sit and do some revision with them BEFORE we looked at the test. Then I would try and guide their thought process and draw out things they already know rather than simply telling them what to write. I think it would be cruel to outright refuse- after all, it sounds like my grade is secure, it doesn't do any harm to help my roommate pass. Besides which, I enjoy tutoring so it's not like it's a massive burden. 

- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?
That it could be the difference between passing and failing, that they want help rather than to copy my answers. 


- Describe the flow of your decision making process.
My first instinct would be to say yes, then I'd think through any possible downsides and decide whether they're great enough to cause me to refuse someone help or not. In this case they wouldn't be. 

SCENARIO 3

- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?
The second one. A massive collective project is my idea of a nightmare, because it sounds like the sort of thing I'd inevitably end up having to lead and/or do most of the work myself which is crazy stressful. Project 2 might be less important to the company but it also means I'm less likely to tear my hair out trying to co-ordinate people to make sure they're using the same methodology, working to the same standards, etc. I also enjoy analysing things in depth and getting to know them well. 

- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?
Group work vs individual work was the main one. 

SCENARIO 4

- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.
I would try to sort out a system, organise our priorities, what we're looking at first, the best way to tackle the issue, how to distribute the work, etc. 

- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.
I want to make the most of the groups' strong points to achieve the best result.

SCENARIO 5

- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?
Shutting out the world with a book, movie or game. Maybe go for a drink with some friends in the evening, but I'd need day to recharge first. 

- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing? Solo exercise, church, time alone, reading. 

SCENARIO 6

- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?
Child care- fun! I love kids and it's never boring. 
Clergy- Providing for people's spiritual needs would be really fulfilling and you do a variety of things day to day.
Psychologist- Intellectually stimulating and useful to society. 

- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why? Pretty easy, although teacher was a close 4th. I know what I like and it's not computer programming!

- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?
Value to society, enjoyment, variety, levels of stress. 

SCENARIO 7

- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.

The light, the rocks, the water. It looks like a great place to explore, so much fun!

- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things? The eye is naturally drawn to light and the centre of the picture. I also love water. 

- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why? It appeals to me a lot because it just looks like a great day out- I can imagine being there and exploring and finding pretty stones and seeing great views and paddling and climbing.


----------



## superOrdinary

.


----------



## Blackbear

*1)
- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?
- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?*

If I anyone I love was diagnosed with such a scary thing, I would want them to know I would be there for them for support and to give love. My primary focus would be on my feelings though. I would feel all the emotions all the time. I might even feel like I would go crazy, thinking about the past two years and all that we shared. I would get so sad over the fact that we cannot make our dreams come true. I would feel really sorry for him and would already thinking about how I would handle the coming months. How will I be able to cope, what is the best way to express my feelings (because otherwise I will not express anything and I will just hold everything in until I explode). 
_>Fi
Comment: I did not think about his emotions for one second. I only thought about mine. I even felt sad (for myself) after this question. Anxiety, sadness, mad, worry, that's everything I thought about. Any feelings I would have would be my own and not dependent on HIS feelings. I think I would want to understand his feelings as well, but I do not make assumptions. He can be feeling anything, who knows what has happened.. And I would do the right thing, based on what I feel is right. Otherwise I can't live with myself... I know that from experience.._

*2- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?
- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?
- Describe the flow of your decision making process.*

I would firstly consider if my help would be any good to his development. If he relies on himself, that might make him stronger than to depend on an outside source. He can find his own strength then, which will make him stronger in the end. If I do it for him, he cannot say he did it himself. 
Based on this my answer will be probably: no. I will not be able to explain this probably, and he will be mad at me maybe. Or maybe not, it doesn’t really matter. What matters is, that I do the right thing. I would first try to find his own strengths and make these bigger, so he can maybe see what he can do himself. If that does not work, I would try to guide him towards making a plan so he will do it himself. If he does not get any of these hints, I would just say it plain and simply that I don’t want to share my results. I will probably close off because I would feel guilty and want to stay strong in my opinion, without anyone that can bother me. 

_> I think this is Fi, because I do the right thing (which is based on my point of view.. and is not based on the outcome of the situation. I even typed: I have to do the right thing. Because I believe in something, even though it is wrong for him.._

*3)
- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?
- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?*

Without a doubt I would choose Project number Two. 
I am not good at brainstorming ideas, I would have no idea what I will be doing there and just listen to the others talking and looking at them (analyzing them about other stuff that is not relevant, such as mannerisms, emotions, stuff they say is necessary/unnecessary and how other react upon eachother). Project two makes me enthusiastic already: irl I make reports as well, alone, and I love being ‘out’ for a couple of hours without having to speak with anyone. Just being in my mind and connecting everything, to make into one eventually, is really a nice, challenging thing to do. 
- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.

_>Te: •	Tert / Inf Te being influenced by Ni may choose to work alone because group idea generation doesn’t appeal to them. The expansive nature of the project may also intimidate them_

*4)
- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.*

Well, I would first want to know the roles in our group. Who is the leader, who makes notes of the meeting? Without anyone having their roles the conversation might fail, and we don’t want that. 
After that I would be quiet, listening to everyone’s ideas. In my mind I would determine if the ideas are useful or not. Mostly I will need a lot of time for this and it will happen inside my mind, I can’t easily talk about all these things. That’s why someone else will take over the lead of the conversation and will make the decisions about it. Then I will try to help the others with making decisions, but I won’t be of much help anymore then. 

*5)
- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?
- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?*
I will do nothing at all that day. I don’t want to plan out anything and I don’t want to talk to anyone (besides my mom/brother which I live with). I especially don’t want to plan anything because I am always planning out everything when I am working (to the point where I can get obsessive over minor details..). I will probably lay in bed until I feel like getting up (might be only to get food and drinks), stay in bed with my favorite tv-show or moviemarathon. I will definitely NOT do any exercise and especially NO busy places like shopping malls or the cinema. In the evening I would like to (after having the day to myself) spend the evening with my friend, having a drink and enjoying the beautiful sky full of stars (yeah idealistic huh, lol). Anyhow just something calm and peaceful would be great. 
I love to discuss stuff, like documentaries I watched or movies I’ve seen. Or talk about the people, how we feel about them and how we relate to them. I would also love to talk about feelings or interesting stuff in general, like history or music/art. I love to listen to music when I feel tired or down, especially indie, acoustic and classical music. 

_>introversion: •	May prefer individual tasks that focus on things that interest them or are important to them
•	May show more of a 1 on 1 or intimate focus to socialization_

*6)
- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?
- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?
- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?*

After narrowing it down, considering my strengths and weaknesses, these were the remaining three jobs: Artist, Counselor, Psychologist. 
I feel like I can relate to people very well, and I understand them easily. I can read people easily, this is actually my biggest problem in my day-to-day life. I understand everyone so easily where others can’t, and I feel like I’m weird or something to see more than others do.
I picked artist because I consider myself very creative, although irl I don’t consider this an option because it is too ‘free’ and it doesn’t have concrete future possibilities. I am not THAT creative that I can be truly an artist, and I don’t think I am talented enough to be truly a good one. 
I consider myself a counselor / psychologist and want to do this for a living. People have used me because I am more considerate than others, I treat everyone the same whether they are nice to me or not. I understand them truly where others say they do but they don’t. Plus I love to work with people one-on-one and help them achieve their personal goals. Doesn’t matter if anyone agrees or approves, as long as they say it’s real. Real is my life goal, that’s the most beautiful thing in the world. 
It was not really difficult to pick three out of the choices. Although I do feel like I have more talents than this. I also love history, science and think I could be great at the other jobs as well. But maybe in another life 

_>Leaning towards feeler, but I don't see a lot of need for affecting people or expressing ?_ 

*7)
- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.
- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?
- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?*

Firstly, I see an edited picture. The picture is not real, so I immediately think of a created landscape. Although it looks like it once was a real picture, I consider it to be somewhere in the world like the US or somewhere North- / South-America (somewhere I’ve never been..). _> T influence_

I think it’s beautiful, but the colors are too bright to be believable. I’m sorry I have changed my mind, I don’t like it. There’s too much light and I don’t like the colors._> Si influence _
I don’t feel anything. I cannot associate it with anything I know. I feel like it’s a fake picture and cannot relate to it. I’m moving on  _>T influence_

*Result:*
_Introvert w/ Fi-Te: Primary or Tertiary function could be Fi


•	Strong F influence indicates primary Fi: ISFP / INFP
•	Ambiguous F / T influence indicates auxiliary Te and tertiary Fi: ISTJ / INTJ_


----------



## Cresselia

*SCENARIO 1*
- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?
Initially, I'd be really worried/anxious. After talking with their family and finding out they have cancer, I'd feel really upset they didn't just tell me about it. I'd also be upset that they have cancer, but because I love them, it's important I stick by them through it, through the end if it comes to it. I'd also be really really sad, thinking about our memories together and the idea of losing them would hurt me so much. It'd probably feel like the end of the world at its worst but I'd want to be together with them rather than experience all that on my own, though initially I'd have to prepare myself for seeing them and not crying immediately.

- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?
I know the effects of guilt all too well. I also know assuming their emotions would hurt them, so I focus on myself and what I know I have to do, out of our love for each other, and there's no way I'd leave them to deal with this by themselves, and they should know this too. "Idiot, you're not going through this alone."


*SCENARIO 2*
- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?
I'd be firm on not helping them because one, we're not that close, two, if they were struggling, they should've came sooner instead of being last-minute. Since it seems like they're genuine about failing this class, I'll try to point them in the right direction instead of helping them myself.

- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?
"This is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester"
"Students are to work alone"
"Typically do our own thing and are indifferent to each other"
"_could_ mean the difference between passing and failing this class"

- Describe the flow of your decision making process.
Best answered by the first scenario question.

*SCENARIO 3*
- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?
PROJECT ONE! Impact on company, working with individuals - a group effort for this kind of thing is much more useful than not!! I prefer to process out loud, so.

- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?
Project one: potential, significant, collective effort, logically thinking through the project together with individuals, multiple areas
Project two (negative): in-depth, working alone, completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operation

*SCENARIO 4*
- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.
If I wasn't coming up with ideas, I'm listening to theirs and choosing which one works the best, and also which ones I would personally prefer to do. Then I'd voice my opinion, saying "that's a good idea"; and further edit/change that if the rest of the group disagrees or point out something wrong. I'd want to keep things in order and on track to prevent confusion, go for group votes if there's disagreement, while also making sure my opinion's heard and that we pick the best idea.

- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.
Efficiency (the least amount of work), equality (everyone does a fair share), and personal preference (I'm more averse to doing THIS vs. THAT).

*SCENARIO 5*
- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?
SHOPPING! Hanging out with good friends, maybe getting lunch and watching a movie, or going shopping with friends? Planning an outing with friends. Catch up on sleep since I might've not been getting it.

- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?
Social stuff. Reading about something and becoming pumped to do that thing (like a music festival! We have to go!!).



*SCENARIO 6*
- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?
Scientist: Freedom to pursue what I want (probably), research and application, I love science, etc. etc.
Medical doctor: Science and being able to help people.
Manager: I'm good at managing things. I can help people by being in charge.

- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?
A little difficult since I considered musician as well, but playing the piano is more of something I personally enjoy, so. I would love to play in an orchestra or solo, though...I like children, so I considered child care, but I don't think I'd want to do that for a living. Some were very easy to shut down though, since I know I would have no interest in being certain things (like clergy, actor, engineer, and computer programmer/analyst, for example). 

- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?
I imagine finding the most fulfillment in being able to impact people's lives positively and make real change happen for them, which I imagine being a scientist would help me find that kind of thing? Same with the other three I chose! Being a manager lets me be in charge of decisions that I could make based on efficiency and group dynamic (and also be bossy).

*SCENARIO 7*
- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.
Sunlight hitting the rocks, it looks really pretty, I love when natural light does that!
The green of the trees jumps out at me since it stands out in the color scheme of the photo.
I noticed the white text out of the corner of my eyes, but only looked at it after looking at the image itself.
I wondered if the photographer got this image early in the morning, since it looks like the sun's rising and the light's hitting the canyon, about to enter the rest of the image and hit the water and light it up beautifully.

- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?
Because they're there...? The sunlight is what I looked at immediately, and there are a bunch of rocks in the photo (the canyon I know lmao). I focused on what stood out to me because I liked it, in this photo's case, etc. etc. I would've noticed the water sooner but it was significantly darker than the rest of the image. When I did notice it, I appreciated how nice it looked against the rest of the image.

- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?
It appeals to me with some strength! I'm not fond of places like this, but I appreciate the photo itself! Like I said, I love when natural light does that. Nature is beautiful.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

*SCENARIO 1*

*FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer. *​ 
_- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?_
_That's horrible!!! But he should have told me…I would supposrt him through hsi rough times. I'd try to see them. I wouldn't push things but I would want them to know I'm there for them if there's anything they need.

- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?_
_Why did he react the way he did. I would understand he is doing this only because he doesn't wanna be a burden to anybody but it's also my responsability as a person not to abandon him and make him feel unwanted._


*SCENARIO 2 *

*FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.*​ 
_- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?_
_I would help them even though we never talked before. We are not enemies. Only thing that would hurt me is if they would ignore me equally after I’ve helped them. I would feel a bit used. But I like to help people so I would take my chances. Shit happens but good things happen too.

- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?

Because I don’t really have any reason not help. His loss is not my win. If judging by the prior things (his grades on this course), I’m going to have a higher grade anyway. I would give him some guide points but I wouldn’t resolve the test for him._
_
- Describe the flow of your decision making process._
_He’s a person who needs help, I’m the person who knows the solution probably, it’s only natural that I will help._


*SCENARIO 3*

*FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.*​ 
_- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?_
_Well, Project 1 is better for me because of the group work. If the group is good then I would prefer to work on the team and debate with people on this. Also, I would prefer a project that has more impact on company operations then the one that doesn’t. 
If this was other way round and the solo work would be more important for the company, I would be debating my decision. I don’t like working alone but I also don’t like doing something somewhat useless. I would probably take upon the more important task.

- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?_
_Working with people and importance of the project. I strongly prefer working with people but I also like to be useful._
*SCENARIO 4*

*FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.*​ _- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.

_
_That would somewhat upset me. I would point out immediately why the ideas tossed are useful and make a valid argument. There is no point in waiting on this, the ideas come once and then they are forgotten and we pass to other subjects. It needs to be taken care of now! I would also ask them why is that bad to them and try to come up with something of my own to have it up my sleeve.

- Describe what major influences drive this behavior._
_Because I think problems should be resolved in a root and waiting only makes the problem grow. Pointing out a mistake is important._
*SCENARIO 5*

*FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.*​ 
_- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?_
_I would probably stay at home during the day and go out at night. I would need to catch up on my sleep, maybe do something on my own but by the night falls I would be bored and I would wanna get out of the house.

- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?_
_Being with friends at night I guess. I just need to be alone in order to respond some messages maybe that I couldn’t during the week, write on forums, see my favorite websites. But being alone all day wouldn’t make feel all too good. I just need a little bit of rest and then I can go out. Plus I probably wasn’t out all week, I probably couldn’t wait for a good night out._
*SCENARIO 6*

*FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor*​ _- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?

_
_Actor, counselor and psychologist_
_
- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?_
_Easy. I simply picked the things of my interest.

- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?_
_Well all 3 careers include working with people and finding more about people. That is something I like doing in my free time so why wouldn’t I do it professionally._


*SCENARIO 7*

*Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?*

​ 
_- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture._
_I like this picture very much. I always liked these water caves and wanted to swim in one. I think it’s the water that appeals to me the most. It’s calm and the place is like a natural swimming pool. I bet if I could swim in there I could see the sky through the hole from where the light comes. It would be a wonderful sight. Also taking friends with you on something like this would be perfect. Just talking, hanging out and admiring the scenery. It’s a joy. These parts of the cave where there are rocks and water is not deep, the left bottom angle, you could sit there half in water, half on the ground and chat with your friends. And the green bushes on the other side…that’s a freaking fairy tale…it’s the nicest sight you could see from the water.

- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?_
_Well, I always liked swimming. The sensation you get when you go through water. And where I am there are no caves like these and I always wanted to try that. I also swim often with one my friends and we just enjoy woking out, talking and admiring the beauty of the sea. Where I am the sea is transparent basically and you can see the bottom. The sun rays make magical things when you go under water. It feels like fairy tale. I don’t know how to describe it exactly…but when you dive and look in front of you and see the sun rays going through water…it’s remarkable. 

- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?_
_It affected me strongly actually. It’s my dream scenery and it’s a place where I would wanna be. It’s simply a beautiful scenery. I can already imagine one my friends wanting to play fantasy scenarios in this cave, other who wants to swim around and explore around with me and simply enjoy it, one who would be scared to go in the water but it would be glad sharing the scene with us and our guy-friend who would claim he is brave enough to wonder around that place but then would chicken about a bit there when we would come. It’s a perfect place to hang out. _


----------



## kiteandking

Scenario 1: I would probably be angry and confused at first, thinking that they suddenly decided they didn't love me or that they were seeing someone else. After finding out about the cancer diagnosis, I would let them know that I want to still be with them and would rather spend whatever time they had left together than not. I would try to figure out why they felt that leaving me was better, if I had done anything that made them think I wouldn't want to be with them in this situation or if they were acting on some flawed belief that they were doing me a favor. The focus of my feelings would be on pain and thinking that they thought too little of me. 

Scenario 2: I would help my roommate. I'm not going to get in trouble for doing so, and helping them understand the material is going to be better for them in the long run. If I don't help, not only will they not understand the material, but they will likely fail the class and that could really mess up their college situation and depending on their major and our year cause them not to graduate, have to take the class over, or have to take another class to make up the credit. I don't really like that we're breaking the rule, but it seems like doing so is the lesser of two evils.

Scenario 3: I would choose project 2. I have a tendency to hyper-focus on things so something more expansive would be a little bit harder for me to handle. I would probably end up focusing on one thing more than others, and the other areas may suffer from that hyper-focus. It would also be hard for me to focus on project 1 because I would be distracted in trying to hear everyone else out. Project 2 is also more appealing to me because once I would complete it, it would be done and there wouldn't be anything else to figure out about it. I like the idea that it would be a finished project and other people wouldn't likely have to worry about it anymore.

Scenario 4: I would listen and probably take notes on their ideas. I like to hear everyone out and then figure out which ideas make sense to me and work with my own ideas, then combine them into a more flowing plan of action. After hearing everyone else out, I would tell them what I worked out from it all and see if they agree. If not, I would modify until it suits everyone or see if anyone else had a better plan of action that worked for everyone.

Scenario 5: Either watching tv or reading a light and fun book. Ordering a pizza and spending time with a partner or close friend. Occasionally I enjoy shopping for clothes or books. 

Scenario 6: Teacher, Counselor, Psychologist. It was easy to narrow it down, most of the jobs didn't sound very appealing. These jobs are appealing to me because they're all helping people to better themselves in some way, whether it be through education or working on their understanding of themselves. If I were a teacher, I could teach literature which is a strong interest for me, and I would love getting kids interested in reading and helping them develop a passion for it. If I were a counselor or psychologist, I could help people work through their problems and help them to understand the motives and reasons behind why they do what they do and feel how they feel, and help them work through emotions. It would also help me to understand people better, and while I already feel that I have a decent understanding of most people it never hurts to learn more. All of that sounds really nice. 

Scenario 7: Water, trees, interesting rock formations, shade. It looks like it would be a very peaceful and calm place where I'd like to go. I think the details that stood out to me did so because they were the things that made it most appealing to me. It was rather appealing to me, I wish I knew where it was and could go there. I think it would be relaxing and even a little bit spiritual. 


I wrote this all down in my journal first, and looking at the key afterwards I feel like my answers verify that I'm most likely an INFJ. It would be cool to hear what other people think, though, if anyone wants to take a look.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

SCENARIO 1
*FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE
Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer. *

_- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?
- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?_

I would immediately feel like I am drowning. I would begin to worry about what I have done, and start running through our prior interactions and analyzing their impact on the SO (I am just going to refer to the SO as her from here on). I would begin to seek out information on where she went as outlined by your question. I would get in touch with her family and ask the hard questions, as there is no way I'd be that involved with someone without knowing either their family or close friends (whoever they have, you know). Once I learned what is going on, I'd begin to despair. Not only is she potentially dying, but she is shutting me out when I could be there for her! I'd then shoulder the burden, and start to figure out what to do.

I'd imagine all the things she must be feeling and thinking (based on what I have learned about her), and look for ways that I can help her. If I think it would help, I would find her and place myself firmly back into her life until the bitter end. If i judge her the sort of person to need to deal with this sort of thing alone, I would find subtle ways to manipulate her final days into as much happiness as possible and support her family and friends as best I can. Once it is over, I'd collapse into an emotional mess and sort out how I feel about it. I would not be able to focus on my own emotions while worried over everyone else; for that, I would need solitude.

The primary focus of my feeling is on the impact that this event will have on everyone around us, and how that impact can be lessened. I'd want to make plans, set up a will, nurse her through her final days and send her into her next life with a tender kiss as her final memory. I'd want for her to feel like a princess, and that maybe death is not such a terrible thing after all. I'd want just that one extra little bit of joy and love to fight against the tyranny of loss. And after that, there is the funeral and the family and everyone else that needs someone to be strong and bring them through it. I can rest when I'M dead.

*SCENARIO 2 *
*FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE
You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.*​
_- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?

- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?

- Describe the flow of your decision making process._


I have been in this situation, or at least a similar one. In this case, I would realize that what the room mate is asking me to do is objectively wrong for two reasons, and yet subjectively right for two other reasons. It is wrong to go against the established rules of the classroom as these rules are a part of the social contract we all signed by joining the school. I'd feel terrible about going against these rules, as I know it is an act of defiance - and as I will show, an unnecessary one. It is also wrong to help someone pass a class that they are certain to fail otherwise, as that means they are not actually learning the material. If a person is not learning the material, then they may need to retake the class. For that person's own good, helping would be wrong. That said, it is the right thing to do to help as well. The person needs the help to understand the material, and while I object to the problem being brought up during a test rather than at a more appropriate time where help would be acceptable, turning this person away when they need me most is a breach of behavior against what should be a warm relationship among classmates. Refusing to help is just cold hearted, even if it is for the right reasons, and I want no part of that if I can help it. The last reason it is right to help is that the purpose of going to a college is to learn new material, and precious few people can learn that material on their own. That is the entire purpose of the school experience. It is right to tutor a struggling student as that is part of the expectation of a student that is above par in any normal school setting.

In the end, my judgment is that the violation of expected behavior is too strong to engage in direct help, but fortunately that is not the only means of providing help. In this scenario, I would provide help by locating materials that explain the concepts they struggle with by first looking over their work with a critical eye to determine the areas they are not understanding. I would then find easy to understand or otherwise exemplary examples of precisely the concept they are struggling with, and provide these examples to them. By helping in this manner, I have done nothing more than acted as an index or search engine, and so I have not done anything wrong or against the expectations, and yet at the same time my choice may be the one that saves a grade - and after it is said and done it is time for a serious conference about that person's slacking on understanding concepts BEFORE the test!

Note: If the test is closed book (which makes no sense for a take home test) I would refuse to provide help unless I could think of an alternate path to help. Which I doubt I could, as I see only one path around the thorny problem here.

*SCENARIO 3*
*FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE
Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.*​_- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?
- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?_

I much prefer Project 2 for the depth of understanding I can achieve. I would find it very intellectually satisfying to be able to seek mastery in a subject. Ultimately, however, I would flag and lose interest in the project unless it provides plenty of room for creative solutions and a refinement of the concept behind which the project operates. I have a driving need to boil things down to the very essence of what they are, and achieve a "perfect" understanding. Most solo projects don't allow for that, as I never get to bounce ideas off of others and get another perspective.

Project 1, on the other hand, sounds like a very high energy and high commitment environment that would be quite exhausting to me. Yet at the same time, the importance of what is being done calls to me with a siren song. I need to know that what I am doing matters. I would very likely take leadership early on, and run the project myself in a low key manner. I would encourage the free spread of ideas and brainstorming, and then discuss the ideas through, thoroughly pointing out any holes that I see. I would do so in a low key manner wherever possible, and try very hard not to be harsh. I'd also listen closely, and try to see my own blind spots where they manifest. I don't like telling people they are wrong if I don't have to. Once I have a plan of action I can get behind, I'd set it in motion. It would be very important to me that we achieved a decision unanimously, and for that to occur every part of what we are doing needs to be fully defined. I would not be satisfied with a superficial agreement; I need to be sure every person in the team understands the ideas being presented and the reason why the decision works. If possible, I would lead the team from behind a front man, letting the loud questions go to him. That way I could observe the people present and gather ideas of what to do BEFORE hashing it all out. I prefer to be prepared.

The thing that affects my decision making the most here is the relative value of the task. I need to know that what I am doing has plenty of room for ideas to impact the decision making, and for a lot of growth to occur. I need to know that I can conceptualize the concepts at play in an image or diagram within my mind, and then see how those concepts relate to other things. In so doing, I gather more perspectives and new ways of interpreting the data that enables me to refine the big picture, adding more detail to the sections. Filling in the blanks, as it were.

*SCENARIO 4*
*FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE
Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.*​_- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.
- Describe what major influences drive this behavior._ 

In this more low key environment, with less importance and job relevance at work, I would take the opportunity to relax. I would sit back and allow someone else to take the reins. As ideas get thrown around, I'd take in those ideas and examine them and think things through. I would pitch in with the occasional quiet idea, or occasionally question the assumptions of the other group members gently, in an effort to get them to think things through and discard the ideas that just don't work. I also would be writing down notes of what is said, acting as the group recorder, which helps the group in a way that lets me quietly process without being accused of laziness. Near the end of the session I would bust out with the ideas I have mulled over thoroughly, and quietly assert a little command over the group as I guide us into making a decision or plan.

I do this because I do not like to be rushed. I prefer to fully develop my ideas, and when I do become rushed I tend to respond by living outside my skin. I become more group focused and less logical if I am unable to quietly process on my own. If I cannot contribute with logic, then I shall contribute in other ways. In a low intensity environment like this, I would - and do - thrive.

*SCENARIO 5*
*FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE
It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.*​ _- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?
- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?_ 

HOME AT LAST! Time to hop on the computer and browse, or maybe play a video game. Or maybe go to my room, plug in my earphones, turn on the fan, shut the door, and start reading on my e-reader. I'd want people to go away - unless my job involves working alone.

If I have had a long week of being alone doing my own thing, I'd be perishing for some intelligent conversation. I would hop on my computer and initiate a debate with a friend, or engage in a Skype call to chat about video games with some gamer buddies while gaming, or go and play a tabletop RPG in person with a group of friends. I'd do that for 2 to 6 hours, and then I'd be done. After that I would then go spend time alone as outlined above.

I draw energy from being alone. I draw a sense of satisfaction from helping others or from brightening people's lives. I need both to function well. Being alone is more important for my sanity however.

*SCENARIO 6*
*FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor *​_- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?
- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?
- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?_

Musician, Counselor, Psychologist, Teacher....

Yes, I know that is 4. I can't eliminate it any further!!! Although what I really want to do is Counselor with a Psychology degree, so...I'd argue that in that case it is only 3! I also wanted Manager, Child Care, Actor, and Artist....but those I could eliminate.

The biggest element of my choices is a strong desire to help others by expressing myself. I want for my existence to be a shining light for others. I want to provide logic to those struggling with a decision. I want to be a shoulder for the depressed. I want to be the warrior the downtrodden and oppressed. I want to provide balance and stability for other people, be it with music or words or knowledge. I want to inspire and commune. I want a world in which everyone strives to work together in harmony to make the world better for everyone.

*SCENARIO 7*
*Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?*

View attachment 295170
​_- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.
- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?
- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?_

This is a beautiful picture. The first thing that leaps out at me is an impression that the cliffs are actually an enormous rock being that is crying out of sight to create the river, and providing shelter to the trees to help nurture them and to grow. I see a face within the rock, and when I look closer I see two faces. One of them appears to be larger, so I now see that this range is a collection of rock beings.

The trees I notice are living in one area, yet surrounded by the dead trees that tower above. I see darkness at the edges and yet light illumines the trees. The light serves to highlight the dichotomy of the picture, between life and death, darkness and the light, past and present, water and stone. I see one tree in darkness, standing alone, seeming to observe the rest of the trees. Standing apart, as it were. I see one prominent tree, not the tallest, yet clearly the most prominent, which is receiving the most light (to the detriment of the others?).

To me, this image speaks of the essence of the human condition, the presence of supreme forces that transcend our mere tree existence, and the elements of the past of what is dead and gone continuing to effect what happens now. I see loners and leaders, the faceless masses at the back, and the presence of those that could be great with a little more light. I see motion, the presence of time flowing into the future on the stream of water that represents life's eternal journey. 

To me, this image is Life Itself. Life, in all its splendors. Life, with its tender mercies and gross injustices. Life, a force that moves forever and yet changes little even so. It is a beautiful thought.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

@kiteandking This is how I would interpret your responses. Please note that no one can tell you what your type is; the things I note below are intended to help you, not tell you that you are wrong or something equally silly.

Scenario 1:
*You show the Fe trait*: May try to assume or describe what their SO might be feeling.
*You show the Fi traits*: May very clearly describe exactly what and how they would be feeling in response to their SO’s actions. May express confusion as to what their SO is feeling or a desire to try and understand their feelings. Their own feelings will be clear and independent from whatever their SO might be feeling.

You appear to be coming from a place of self understanding and how her choice relates to you and to her. You want to be supportive, apparently because it is the right thing to do. Your focus is on how you feel in response to her as well as what she thinks of you. That is a Fi style of empathy.

Scenario 2: 
*You show the Fe traits*: Decision will be mostly focused on the outcome of individuals involved ie: roommate, self, professor.
*You show the Fi traits*:	Will express value judgments about the situation ie: what they perceive is right or wrong. Decision will be mostly focused on their internal sense of the right thing to do independent of outcome. Determining what is right or wrong will be heavily influenced by personal values

Here, you appear to focus on the outcome of the person who asked you for help with little to no concern for the outcome on the instructor or the other students - or on yourself other than following your own ethics. It seems to me that the most important thing to you is what the "right" thing to do is, which is a very Fi-focused decision style. This is because you have decided for yourself that what the professor's definition of right and wrong is not applicable when your room mate's grade and future is at stake. Your definition of right and wrong has overridden his.

Scenario 3: I would choose project 2. I have a tendency to hyper-focus on things so something more expansive would be a little bit harder for me to handle. I would probably end up focusing on one thing more than others, and the other areas may suffer from that hyper-focus. It would also be hard for me to focus on project 1 because I would be distracted in trying to hear everyone else out. Project 2 is also more appealing to me because once I would complete it, it would be done and there wouldn't be anything else to figure out about it. I like the idea that it would be a finished project and other people wouldn't likely have to worry about it anymore.

*You show the Te traits*: Strong Te may express a desire for relevancy, real world application, effect on the company (You want it to be done with and over for not just you but for everyone, which could either be Te looking for a real world solution or Fe caring about the group or even Fi caring about having one solid answer that works for everyone without hurting or controlling anyone). Te being influenced by Ni may choose to work alone because group idea generation doesn’t appeal to them. The expansive nature of the project may also intimidate them. Te being influenced by Fi may choose to work alone because of past experience with group members not pulling their weight or living up to their standards (Maybe? You have trouble hearing people out, which sounds like a frustration with group work to me. You weren't clear on your motive here)
*You show the Ti traits*: Strong Ti may express enjoyment in logically digging in to a singular problem preferring to be left alone to “think”. Strong Ti may express a desire to fundamentally understand something as well as show a lack of concern for relevancy or real world application.

So, your response wasn't very clear here on your motivating as they relate to Te and Ti. Indeed the only thing I can verify by your responses is you have a strong Ni OR a strong Te OR a strong Ti. If I had to guess, I'd say you are a Te user...but I'll reserve judgment here.

Scenario 4: 
*You show the Te traits*: Strong Te may have a much more broad encompassing focus to trying to logically unify everyone ie: group voting. Ne influence will also motivate them to help drive idea generation. Strong Ne influence will be more driven to generate possibilities rather than externally organize them (you do both, so remove rather than here). Primary Ni/Si with tertiary Fi may mask Te here and seem like Ti, ...decision may be more personal value focused (Fi) (your decision making here appears driven by your own perception of what makes sense to you, possibly Fi and Te looking like Ti)
*You show the Ti traits*: Strong Ti may choose to sit back and absorb the ideas, piecing them together internally. They may or may not choose to speak out eventually describing what they have brought together. Ni influence will increase the likelihood of silent observation as well as the internal unification process. Strong Ni influence will be much more driven to internally putting together the best possible course of action ie: deciding logically what they consider is the best direction for the group. Primary Ne/Se with tertiary Fe may mask Ti here and seem like Te, behavior may be more broad and encompassing, consist of participation in idea generation (Ne), trying to include the whole group in the decision (Fe) (Your decision making here appears to encompass what you think and feel first, and then expand outward to the group, which does fit Ni-dom leading into Fe and processing with Ti. It also fits Fi-dom expressing ideas via Ne and applying it with Te)

Honestly, I see a lot of split here. Without more information, I couldn't rate which is stronger within you, Te or Ti. I am inclined slightly towards Te for you as your decision making and participation style appears to be focused first on you, then on the external reality, rather than focused on what you see as true intuitively then on how people feel and then on what you think is true. Your argument comes across as Te because you appear to be quite logical and organized in approach, coming from a strong core of conviction with an externalized focus on the ideas presented. A Fe user will often come across as more group dynamic focused despite being quite logical in approach, however, and you appear to display that as well. That said, the instructions clearly state that the Inferior trait is hard to diagnose when opposed to the primary trait, and I am certain that your primary is Fi based on the information above. Relevant info below. You *seem* a bit Ti, but I think you are Te.

"Pay attention to the possible strength and clarity of F vs T in the scenarios thus far. In a Primary / Inferior combo one will seem very clear the other may be ambiguous or even seem like the opposite of what it is. In an Auxiliary / Tertiary combo both may be fairly clear and align with each other but which is dominant over the other may not. "

Scenario 5: 
That sounds Introverted to me. Not much analysis needed, although info here is sparse. It is possible that you are ENFP based on your response, however, as the ENFP focuses on external stimuli whether it is a person or not. TV, books, someone to talk to... that fits the most introverted of the extroverts. The ENFP uses Ne-Fi-Te-Si, which could fit your above answers quite well.

Scenario 6:
It sounds like your primary motivation is F based here, with a strong T element to supplement. It sounds to me like the Feeling aspect is more important to you. It sounds like you want to reach people one by one with your Feeling, and in groups with the knowledge you can impart, which seems to me like a Fi-Te combo. I could be wrong, of course.

My diagnosis at this point is one of: INFP, INFJ, or ENFP. Of the choices, I think INFP is the most likely, followed by ENFP. ENFJ is not going to be it as I do not think you are an extrovert who also has inferior Te. That would place you as the INFP when combined with Fi in a dominant position.

Scenario 7: 
Here you seem to focus on how the place would make you feel, which is an F focus. You also seem to have a Si focus on the image in that you focus on the specific details and how they apply to you. I don't see much here that helps analyze the form of your N-function. Anyway, strong Fi and Si working together this way is a typical INFP response.


----------



## Agniete

@Fenix Wulfheart would you don't mind if I ask you to look and say what you think about my answers?


----------



## Miharu

Can someone help with this? @Jinsei please, and thank you.


*SCENARIO 1*
I think it was stupid of him to think I shouldn’t know. I think I should’ve been one of the first people to know about his condition. Instead of being ignorant about it, I would’ve appreciated knowing since it’s inevitable anyway. It’s not like there’s something we could do aside from hope for the best / rely on medicines. However, I get why he didn’t tell me, I really do, but I think he should’ve. 

Would I get mad? I don’t think so, not when he has cancer and I get why he tried to hide it. I feel this way about this, because, like I said, I would’ve appreciated him telling me straight away. I don’t need to be ‘protected’ from getting hurt or whatever he was thinking of.
I wouldn’t mope about it after though, it’s no use. Instead I probably would just be concerned about his health and do my best to help him, be there for him..


*SCENARIO 2*
Frankly, I’ve done this before. Both let my classmates copy my work, and taught someone (but I guess I’m rather impatient. I want them to get what I’m saying immediately, because when I’m explaining, I think there’s nothing hard to understand about what I’m saying.. I don’t have the patience to teach people who are quite.. slow. I made a bad teacher).

I will probably teach that roommate, if he really wants to learn. And I do mean teach, not let him just copy everything. Although that wouldn’t be a problem either.

Back in High School, I would do the Chem/Physics homeworks and let my classmates copy. At first I thought it was so unfair so I didn’t let them copy, but towards the end I just didn’t care because I thought, yeah, they’d get good grades, but they didn’t understand shit about it - whereas I did and that’s all that mattered to me. I wasn’t competitive about grades either.
But I appreciated those who asked me to help them instead of straight away asking to copy my work. I must admit though, I sometimes preferred just giving them my answers because I couldn’t be bothered. 


*SCENARIO 3*
It really would also depend on which project I find interesting. 
I also don’t like having so many people arguing over which shit to pick. Actually, right now I can’t decide because:

Having other people in the team means more ideas, and more people to shoulder some tasks. Also, the project 1 would make a big impact on the company, and that’s a good thing to aim for.

Working on it alone would be great because, well, there’s only me to decide and less chaotic, BUT then I might miss out on some things that 10 other people could’ve improved/thought of.

It might not be helpful, but I really can’t decide, although I want to pick one so bad.


*SCENARIO 4*
It depends. 

It’s either:
I would be listening to their ideas first, before saying my own. If somehow we had the same idea, I would think of a way to improve that same idea and then tell them about it.

Or

I would completely take over the whole thing. This one happens more though, that I take over the whole decision-making process.

What drive influences this decision? eh, basically I don’t want to be useless, and at the same time, I want to make sure the idea is concrete/perfect, so making sure we reach a conclusion and a clear idea of what we should do. During school group works, my decisions are usually the ones we end up using. 

I would ask a few questions confirming things, and then say all our ideas and kind of eliminate those we don’t like that much till we come up with one concrete idea and just take it from there.


*SCENARIO 5*
As of now, it’s the perfect time to answer this. It’s the weekend and I have nothing to do, so I’m just at home, doing things I like. As of now, I’m trying to finish rereading a book. I have a planner and I don’t have anything for the weekend, so I guess if I feel like doing something tomorrow, then I would. But I’d probably end up just staying at home and doing anything. I usually just drink coffee all day and go online, read a book, do things I should be doing, or in advance (like my papers, I’m doing them now, deadline is I don’t even know, in 2 weeks). If someone ends up inviting me somewhere tomorrow, it depends on my mood, if I wanna get up or not. Probably not.

But Tuesdays-Fridays I can go anywhere I want with uni friends, but my Saturday-Mondays are sacrosanct and should be mine.


*SCENARIO 6*
Scientist, Medical Doctor and Musician.

Was it difficult to choose? kind of in between. Sure, I’d like to be a lawyer, why not? But, I’ve always wanted to be a scientist or a medical doctor, even as a child. I still do now. I like science courses more than anything else anyway.
Musician, I just thought it would be great to just play what you want and make a living out of it. I play guitar. I love music.

I get fulfilment from liking what I am doing, and at the same time being useful. I love myself most when I am useful. I think being a scientist / medical doctor would be satisfying - i would be excellent in certain things I’d be an expert about, that would be so great. I guess helping others would be the bonus here. 
(Weird, but I’ve always wanted to be a doctor, but to help wasn’t always my number 1 reason. i just really wanted to be one. I’m interested in the anatomy, how our brains work, etc. and it wouldn’t even feel like ‘working’ if I really like what I’m doing.)

*
SCENARIO 7*
I don’t know, I don’t like it. I guess I’m curious to find out what else is there, especially towards the right side. Er, I like how the lighting looks, I suppose.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

@Agniete I will do so when I return from my business of the day, as drafting responses to this takes about an hour for me and I only have twenty minutes.


----------



## JakandRatchet79

*Scenario 1*
I would probably be really hurt and confused, if we had been talking about marriage. After finding out, my gut reaction would be to ask myself "Why didn't she just tell me? This is really serious, and we've been together for 2 years." Then after thinking about it for a minute, I would conclude (and this is my best guess to what I would conclude; it's not like I actually know this imaginary person well enough to know her thought process) that she might just be trying to protect my feelings. Then I would try to talk to her about it, see how she really feels.

Basically it seems like I'm definitely Fi (which is the trait that I'm the most confident about anyway ). I would know exactly how I feel, my initial feelings would be focused on how I feel, and after thinking about it for a bit, I would be concerned for her and try to understand how she's feeling.

*Scenario 2*
This one is tricky. I definitely think the right thing to do would be to say no. I trust the teacher's judgment enough to think they're probably right -- after all, they're the teacher, not me. But I wouldn't want any confrontation with him. If I hinted that I'd rather not and he backed off immediately, I would feel best. But if he seemed to get kind of angry/hurt, I might end up helping him against my better judgment.

Again, definitely Fi. Fe seems to make a decision based on the outcome, and that doesn't even cross my mind in terms of what's right. I very much focus on my own personal values.

*Scenario 3*
Probably project 1, just because I don't trust myself to think logically on my own very well. I'd rather mostly leave it to the other people while I just do the best I can to contribute.

This one's really hard for me figure out, honestly. Based on this scenario alone, I'm not sure which one I am, but since I'm already Fi for sure, I have to assume I'm Te.

*Scenario 4*
Similar to Scenario 3, I would probably just let the others come up with most of it while I try to contribute what I can, if I can.

Again, hard for me to tell. I probably just have dominant Fi, which would mean inferior Te, making these two scenarios very unclear for me.

*Scenario 5*
A draining week? Sit and play video games. All day. If a friend wants to hang out on Skype, then sure, for just a couple hours or so, but I don't want to leave the house.

This is very clearly introversion, and I've known that I'm introverted for a while now. No surprises here.

*Scenario 6*
I chose Artist, Teacher, and Psychologist. If I had the natural talent, I feel like I would enjoy being an artist, just creating whatever comes to me. I chose Teacher because I feel like I would enjoy teaching students, talking about whatever academic subject I enjoy the most, helping them learn it. And I chose Psychologist because I like observing and analyzing people, figuring out who they are, why they do things. It was hard to choose three out of the choices given I guess because I want to create, but I specifically want to create stories, and there weren't really options for that. Maybe not a book, but I fantasize about creating..._something_, a video game, maybe a comic or movie, I dunno.

I feel like these decisions combined with my thought process makes it pretty clear that I'm a Feeler not a Thinker. Which, again, is the trait that I'm the most confident in.

*Scenario 7*
This one was the most fun for me. The very first thing I noticed was that it was beautiful in general, no specific thoughts on why. Immediately after that, I noticed that the lighting was nice. After that, I tried to understand why I thought the lighting was nice, and couldn't really come up with anything concrete other than maybe the contrast with the darker parts of the canyon had something to do with it. The last thing I noticed was that there was a neat color/temperature contrast between the bottom/water part of the picture and the top/canyon part.

S vs. N has been something that I've sometimes questioned about myself, but from this scenario I definitely seem to to be Se. The first thing I did was take in the picture as a whole, and I definitely focused more on the more immediate, physical aspects of it instead of trying to find meaning in it.

All of this to reconfirm that I'm ISFP, not INFP like I sometimes wonder.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

@Agniete
*Scenario 1*
*You show the Fe traits*: Their own feelings may be strongly influenced or even overwritten by what they assume their SO is feeling.
*You show the Fi traits*: May very clearly describe exactly what and how they would be feeling in response to their SO’s actions. Their own feelings will be clear and independent from whatever their SO might be feeling. Any decisions they make will be strongly influenced by what they feel is the right thing to do independent of the outcome on their SO

Based on your response, I see a lot of desire to help "your man" because he IS your man. It is only right that you stand by the one that you love, and he deserves nothing less. I even get the sense that you would hover around in the background if he tried to push you away, because whether he can see it or not he might need you. That is very Fi-focused, focused on what is right by your own value system and what is right to do for the well being of those around you. What is moral or ethical, in other words.

*Scenario 2*
*You show the Fe traits*: None here.
*You show the Fi traits*: Will express value judgments about the situation ie: what they perceive is right or wrong. Decision will be mostly focused on their internal sense of the right thing to do independent of outcome. Determining what is right or wrong will be heavily influenced by personal values

This is pretty clear here. You are a Fi user. You are also displaying Si by referencing your past experiences and then using Fi to empathize through that experiential lens.

*Scenario 3*
*You show the Te Traits*: Strong Te may express enjoyment in logically working through problems with outside influence / stimuli (The occasional input you would want, though control rests with you in your ideal model). Tert / Inf Te being influenced by Ni may choose to work alone because group idea generation doesn’t appeal to them. The expansive nature of the project may also intimidate them. Tertiary or Inferior Te being influenced by Fi may choose to work alone because of past experience with group members not pulling their weight or living up to their standards
*You show the Ti traits*: Strong Ti may express enjoyment in logically digging in to a singular problem preferring to be left alone to “think” (Slight). Strong Ti may express a desire to fundamentally understand something as well as show a lack of concern for relevancy or real world application (Slight).

It sounds to me like your desire to avoid pressure from group members stems from past experiences as well as a strong core of self understanding. You know you will do it right given all the information available and relevant. You want the ideas of others via Te, but the actual putting together of ideas is your task you want. This shows some elements of Ti, but the focus I see here is on getting it done right without influence from "ineffective" people, but WITH influence of ideas from people with a good plan. You want to do it right so it will work the best. In that, I see Te.

*Scenario 4*
*You show the Te traits*: Strong Te may have a much more broad encompassing focus to trying to logically unify everyone ie: group voting (In your case, a desire for unity and task focus to get the "best idea"). Strong Ne influence will be more driven to generate possibilities rather than externally organize them. Primary Ni/Si with tertiary Fi may mask Te here and seem like Ti, idea generation may be suppressed and more internal and narrowly focused (Ni), decision may be more personal value focused (Fi) (In your case, personal value based as evidenced by "seeing prides").
*You show the Ti traits*: Ni influence will increase the likelihood of silent observation as well as the internal unification process (maybe?).

This says Te to me. You even say that the most important thing is "to make everything work". That is an extroverted point of view in a thinking process. I also see a strong Fi influence on your decision making here, much stronger than any T type of influence. Your first consideration is whether the group can work together effectively or whether you should shut them out and do your own work, a very internalized form of Feeling (so Fi). Additionally, I now see you as having an extroverted form of Intuition in alignment with extroverted Thinking, which when paired strengthens the visibility of behavior (which would mean that a person with Inferior Te can look more like they have Tertiary Te, which I think is how you appear). At this point my instinct says you are an INFP or maybe an ENFP. It is also possible that you are an ISFP or an ESFP. 

*Scenario 5*
This screams Introverted at me, which brings us to INFP or ISFP. Further, I see a focus on activities that let Intuition have free rein, so Ne may be stronger than Si. That points to INFP with a function stack of Fi>Ne>Si>Te. However, you also clearly enjoy new sensory experiences with an emphasis on what would be interesting rather than what could be, which points to ISFP with a function stack of Fi>Se>Ni>Te. You also have a clear enjoyment of what has been good before and the things you know you like rather than totally new things as well as an in the moment lifestyle, which points to Se. All in all, I now think ISFP is the most likely.

*Scenario 6*
This makes it quite clear that you have a primary focus on F over T, which was already pretty clear honestly. It is so clear in fact, that T can only be Inferior, which fits the types I have already looked at. You want understanding, yes, but not in a logical manner. You seek meaning and value, which is an F way of life. You have a clear preference to affect small groups or individuals rather than the masses, which focuses your F into a definite Dominant spot with an Introverted aspect. So you are a Fi-Dom in my honest opinion with an Inferior Te. This brings us back to ISFP and INFP, the only possible choices here. And as you seem more live-in-the-moment grounded-in-reality than head-in-the-clouds-dreamer, I tentatively put forth the ISFP. 

*Scenario 7*
Wow! I see the view first. Brown cliffs, water, trees. It would be dangerous to be there I think, because it looks like something could fall on my head anytime.
According to everything I think this is the Grand Canyon in America, it really looks like it.
Those green trees there looks like they have to be somewhere else but not there. Even the dry trees behind greens are more suitable for this view than those. But just at first. Than water gives more sence to them and they kinda becomes the stars of the photo 
It seems like I can hear the water drops dripping from the ceiling of the cave.
It gives me the thought that if mother nature can do the fings like this, it can do everything. The world is on the wheel of fortune, with human race on top of it, siting like a little kid who thinks he knows everything about everybody, but he always bumps his head on the ground everytime wheel makes another spin.

I see little T traits in your response. You were somewhat thorough.
I see strong F focus on your own feelings about this place.
I see strong Se influence as you start looking at the photo starting with the entire picture and everything in it first.
I see slight Si influence in your focus on what it would be like if you were there yourself, and how dangerous it would be.
I see no Ne influence at all.
I see a bit of quirky Ni influence as you create an interesting meaning for what the image is trying to communicate that you brought into yourself and generated, then shared. You didn't really explain how you came to the conclusion that the world is on the wheel of fortune with heads being bumped. You just see it. That is Ni rather than Ne.

Your Ending comments:
You yourself believe yourself to be more S focused than N focused, which corroborates my analysis. I am not so certain that you are using Si-Ne, however; I see you as a Se-Ni. Oh and yes, there are quite a few mistakes in the text, but don't worry about it. I will fight off the grammar and spelling Nazis with a stick on your behalf.

My ending comments:
Typing you was a little difficult, and so my conclusions may be off. The reason for this is a lack of in depth data being provided. With a bit more clarification and deep-delving, I think I could be more certain. As it stands, I am about 85% sure you are the ISFP with a function stack of Fi>Se>Ni>Te. Take a look at this page and see if it agrees with you (I find this typing site to be less focused on the all positive that makes other type sites hard to use for self-typing)

ISFP Personal Growth


----------



## Agniete

Thank you, @Fenix Wulfheart. I think you are right. I am Fi-Te. I always had a lot of doubts regarding Fe, because why not, I care about my family, about others oppinion, about other peoples feelings, but it comes not as my strengh. I naturaly come from my own values, feelings and all that stuff. Everything that could seem like Fe comes with fear that people would not accept me. 

Oh, I loved how you saw the first answer. You gave a name to those feelings that I have been throwing from myself. Beautiful.

And you have been the first person, who sees and shows me that there is a Te. I was always seartching for that, because many people saw Fi, but could not saw Te. Somehow seeing thinking function seems very important point fot me typing a person. It showes evidence to Fi, and leaves no place for it to be learned. Yes, it leaves, there is always a doubt, these are just my thoughts about it.

This week I've been already thinking about SFP, but here is the thing. I was already sure I use Ne-Si. I did not saw myself as athletic, aesthetic, stylish, decorative and all of that stuff. I have a pretty good memory, I am nostalgic, I can remember a lot of things, so, I thought I am Si-Ne. A lot of time passed by until I understand that cognitive functions have soo much little to do with your behaviour and skills than with how you really think and see the world. So now I believe you are right, I can be and mostly are Se-Ni, but again, I am stil searching for the real answer.

I guess with the picture to say that I imagined myself there was not the real thing to say. The best words would be that it seems dangerous a little bit, and I would be afraid to be there. I have no intention do die in a horible, painful death. Sorry, rabbit holes in my thought process.

If you came to this end of this post, thank you again, it was insightful to read your analysis of my answers.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

@Agniete Glad to be of help. You are correct in that your habits and hobbies have little to do with your cognitive process. Type is a matter of identifying how people see and interact with the world by default. Try reading this article, too. While looking through it, bear in mind that your own cognitive function process is going to be the most visible when you are learning something radically new that is totally outside of your experience. The reason for this is that with time and experience, you internalize answers to specific problems and they become rote. You don't need to learn anything else to do them. Once this happens, you can start skipping steps in the cognitive function process - you have already done the work, so you don't need to run through the whole thing! 

As a result, it becomes hard to type yourself as you can't really see your own thought process. Then of course things get altered by personal quirks, emotional problems, loops, and so much more. Typing alone is a project and a half. That's why I say to do the work to understand the functions yourself, and the rest falls into place. This link below shows how types function in a category by category, step by step manner in both words and pictures. It could help explain the process of Fi>Se>Ni>Te to you a little better.

A Little Bit of Personality: The Cognition Process in Stick Figures

Seeing the Te was relatively simple as the fact that you have obvious Introverted Feeling made it a shoe in for Extroverted Thinking - the two go together. I knew it was there provided my diagnosis of Fi was correct. It was the lack of noticeable Te behavior that made me sure it is your Inferior function, and that leaves only two types.

Do note that every person has every single function. The strengths and preferences are what change between people. MBTI assumes Preferences for the use of functions, but it does not presume strength. This is an important distinction, I think! A person who sees the world through Fi and acts within it through Ne can still have a strong Fe. The difference is how and when they use it, the Preferences. For example, I believe I am an INFJ. I manifest strong Fe behaviors and my Fi behaviors, when I can identify them, are usually negative and unhelpful and obsessive unless being used for a specific purpose to support my other functions....which I generally see as unnecessary. Like, I can empathize with someone by comparing their experience to one I have had and remembering how that felt in order to extrapolate how they are feeling, but doing so is unnecessary to me (and more difficult to me). Instead, I use Fe to just sort of inhabit their feelings and experience it with them without that extra step. Hmm, sorry, to me it is an extra step but to others that use Fi as dominant they wouldn't see it that way, I don't mean to offend. This is the basic difference in the way people work. It is the basic Preferences we identify with MBTI.

Se-Ni being athletic, aesthetic, and stylish and so forth is a stereotype. Stereotypes are useful, but they are not the only path. The very core of Se is living in the moment. Si is one step removed from the moment, instead living within its own skin watching what happens in the moment. Have you watched the Cognitive function videos made by Michael pierce over on Youtube? Or have you read this mildly related article: Extraverted Sensation in INFJ and INTJ: Part 1 | Stellar Maze I know that isn't your type being discussed in the article, but I suggest reading it anyway because the author's *voice* comes across as someone who really knows Se and the article explains how Se works very well. It is a 4 part article, but each section is short.


----------



## i am a lurker

Can you guys help me too? Sorry for any wrong grammar/spelling, english is not my native language. So... here goes.


SCENARIO 1

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.

- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?
Well. Just wow. I'd be really shocked at first I think. And I'd be just like, whoa, is this real? Then I'd feel sad (and shocked still). I'd feel that way because just last week we were happy and were expecting a long life ahead. I'd go to him, just be with him and talk to him. Tell him I understand what he did but it would have been better if he just told me what the problem was, I won't just leave like that especially when he needs me the most.

- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?
It would be that I'd really really miss him and it's unfair how that happened. Maybe we can still find a cure, like those natural remedies. But I won't get my hopes up since he was diagnosed with terminal cancer. If it doesn't I would be still be sad of course. We won't be doing all those things that we planned. I'd always remember all those things that we did. I'd probably cry whenever I remember him and whenever I go to places we went to, eat the foods we ate, smell his perfume, etc, anything that reminds me of him.

I have a boyfriend of 8 years so it's easy to imagine this.


SCENARIO 2 

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.

- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?
Yeah sure why not. As long as I'm not busy or anything. Or as long as I don't hate her. I'd feel bad if she didn't pass just because I was an ass and refused to help when I could.

- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?
If I weren't busy and I don't have any grudges against her, why not.

- Describe the flow of your decision making process.
Check whether I have things to do. Then whether I hate her or not, like whether she's a real bitch or not. Or whether she's annoying. If I really really hate her, I'd just tell her that I'm busy and get out of the room. If she's annoying, I'd still help her, but a little grudgingly maybe.


SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.

- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?
- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?
Assuming I have equal interest in both projects, I'd probably lean more towards project 2, since when I fuck up, not that much is at stake, since it's possible that it _may not_ have much impact. Plus I won't be annoyed with conflicts within the group. Project 1 is ok too if the people are ok, and when they get along well. It'd be good too since I can get help and the whole project does not depend on me alone. Basically I'd choose the project with less responsibility. I'm a lazy bum, I know 


SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.

- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.
- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.
I'd probably just listen to them first and gauge them. If they bring up ideas I'm interested in, I'd pitch in too and give comments to their ideas or give ideas of my own. If they're boring, I'd probably just shut up and let them work it out and wait for them to assign me a task. Or I'd give an idea and if they don't like it, then whatever, I'll just wait for them to tell me what to do.


SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.

- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?
I would sleep. And eat. And watch movies. And read books. And play games. And sleep some more. And probably work on that project that I haven't touched in a long time.

- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?
Just relaxing and doing whatever I want to do


SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor

- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?
computer programmer/analyst (my real-life profession ), scientist, musician

- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?
Yeah because I also wanted to pick artist(maybe), engineer(?), psychologist, and medical doctor

- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?
If I would do great on that job, if it's the best fit for my interests, skills and talents, if I would enjoy it, and if it wouldn't be too stressful for me


SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?

Short Effective Scenario Questionnaire 2.0 (Self-Type)-paintedcanyon1fb.jpg

- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.
The part where the light hits the walls, the trees, and the piece of land near the bottom of the picture

- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?
The first one (obviously) because it's the lightest part in the picture so my eyes would be drawn to that. The trees because I think they provide softness(?) in that dark and rocky picture. The piece of land because it would be nice to sit there and just think on things and just look and admire the place

- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?
It's ok but if I were to go there, I'd probably be scared once the light disappears. ooh but when it's dark and I have a bonfire and a tent, I could just dream up scenarios and pretend I'm in one of those. It's also a nice place to go camping, toast marshmallows, and just chill. Hopefully there are no predators there though lol.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

@i am a lurker
I wrote up a beautiful report almost the same as I did above but personalized to you, and then I dropped my mouse and the button that goes back a page got hit, leaving the page and my report consigned to the depths of imagination. Suffice to say, I had tons of reasons and analysis for saying that you are an ISFP (functional stack Fi > Se > Ni > Te) or an ESFP (Functional stack Se > Fi > Te > Ni). Now it is gone, and I am disheartened. That took me almost an hour of cross referencing and analysis!

Anyway, here is a summation. In Scenario 1, you are very concise and articulate about how you would feel with little to no emphasis on how the SO would feel. That says Fi to me. In Scenario 2, you approached the problem the same way. In Scenario 3 and 4, you approached the situation with Fi and a touch of Te, focusing on the dynamics of the situation and how you can contribute without being too stressful on yourself (it was a question about you think, but your response showed a lot of feeling instead). This tells me that F > T, and F= Fi, therefore T = Te. So as a Fi>Te, that narrows it way down.

In Scenario 5, your answer was unclear in relation to your motives in that extroversion =/= socialization. Extroversion is a preference for mental activity. Books, TV, working in your time off, these things can be introversion or extroversion. It boils down to whether you need to be DOING something to regain energy (like listening to loud music, or working furiously on some project) or whether you need quiet and placidity to regain energy. Considering your emphasis on "being lazy", you are probably an ISFP. However, the two "least extroverted of the extroverts" are the ESFP and the ENFP, which means you could be an extrovert and not realize it. It depends on how much activity your brain needs to feel fulfilled and recharged.

In Scenario 6, you showed a preference for work where you feel validated and that is stress free. You want to be good at what you do and you want to be fulfilled, which again says Fi-Te to me.

In Scenario 7, you focused on the strict facts of the picture and how those elements made you feel, a Si and Fi trait. You go off into what it would be like if you were there, a Fi trait. You mention dreaming up scenarios for the first time in the thread, which strikes me as something you only do when you are very comfortable then, placing your Ni in tertiary or inferior. This further supports my initial impressions.

One thing to keep in mind, however, is that you answers weren't clear on what specifically you were thinking. If you are actually a T-dominant type, it may not occur to you that the center of who you are is actually thinking; this sometimes happens in that the dominant function is so much of who you are it never occurs to you to communicate that it is part of your decision making process, and instead assume everyone does it. If that is true, you would be a T-type with a strong F instead, like an ISTJ or something.


----------



## luc

*Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.*

*- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?*

_ I'd probably feel pretty pissed of before I know that she has cancer, however I would probably lead to investigate about what happened. I'd feel pissed and annoyed because a 2 year relationship pretty much is a lot of effort to put in and to just end a relationship like that without any explanations would be annoying. Upon hearing it, I would probably still be kinda pissed that she wouldn't contact me but at the same time devastated by the news. _

*- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?*

_ The primary focus of my feeling would be anger and annoyance since that is how i would initially have felt. It will change upon acquiring new information _


*2. You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.*

*- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?*

_ I would respond depending on how I like my roomate. If I like my roomate then I'll probably help tutor them despite it being a quiz and there is to be no copying. I'll do this because I like my roomate and tutoring is beter than just giving away answers where they learn nothing. If I don't like my roomate then I'll just give him the answers, just worded differently (if the instructor doesn't know we are roomates). _

*- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?*

_
Basically the value of my roomate to me; if it's even worth tutoring him, and the type of tests. Obviously multiple choice is way easier to get away with things and something like a paragraph would be way harder because there could be a lot of different answers for that._

*- Describe the flow of your decision making process.*

First is if I like my roomate or not,
Next is if I'll be caught cheating or not,
Next is if it's even worth tutoring him or not, if it's worth then the type of tutoring and the skills he has so far,

*3. Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood. *

*- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?*

_ I would choose the first project. While it is a group project, the idea of having it in a broad area is appealing to me. Working on just one thing quickly bores me. On top of this, I also wouldn't mind working with other people to gather different experiences, facts, and ideas. This way, I will learn new information from this project. I like analyzing, however with such tedious activity, I would like to be certain for it to have impact and this might or might not have impact. What's the point?_

*- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?*

_Broad and expansive project vs narrow focus project. A narrow focus project would quickly bore me. The broad and expansive one has a whole bunch of activities that I could find interesting to do.

Another one is having impact and might have impact. I would like to do work where it has impact. If it has no impact, I would rather not do it._


*4. Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.*

*- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.*
_
I would stay quiet and listen until I hear an interesting information that was said by one of the three. If I think it's very interesting and he can expand on it, or even if it's so bad that I'm probably dying to laugh, then I will ask him certain questions so he can expand on it.... try to understand their perspective. I'll take notes in my mind about the conversation (or of I am leading, I will take notes on paper, who might do what). All in all, how I pitch in my idea is not a new idea that I come up with but how to improve on an idea the three individual has. I will say why their idea is good or bad, how to improve it, if it's realistic.
Example: I might blurt out, if we do this instead, it would still be along your idea and this will be the result. On top of that we get rid of this problem.
However, if the idea tossing has come to a halt, I'll probably toss some of my ideas to keep the conversation going. 
_

*- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.*

_
Realistic ideas are the best kinds of ideas. While ideas are good (and I like them), it is more important to see which of the ideas are going to work and which ideas are not going to work... and even which ideas might be useful in the future! If I just focus on ideas, I would be a dog chasing my own tail.
_


*5. It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.*

*- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?*

_ Something that makes me ignore the stress accumulated. I will go online; play videogames, read random online articles, go to forums and boards and read, listen to music to block out outside noises. _

*- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?*

Anything that involves me lazing around and not moving a whole bunch.



*6. You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor *

*- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?*

Psychologist, Computer Programmer/Analyst, Counselor

*- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?*

It's pretty easy to pick only three. First, I filter out which of the carreers are too difficult for my skill set. In this case an Artist would be out of the question. I suck at it. Others are Actor (the whole staying in shape or gaining 30000 pounds is nuts), Musician (I would like it as a hobby only), Manager, Medical Doctor, Child Care, Clergy, Lawyer (I don't like memorizing 359839 rules), Engineer (only for smart people).

The remaining ones are: Counselor, Teacher, Psychologist, Computer Programmer/Analyst, and Entrepreneur. What I found in common with these is that it involve some other people. I like a career where I can use my skill set and have an effect on something. It's as if what I work for isn't useless because I can see an effect. These are slightly more difficult to choose from so from these, I chose which ones I liked as a career since when I was younger. Which ones of these are interesting to me. 

Computer programmer comes first to mind. Other people comes in effect with this because you would basically have to communicate if there are bugs in your program or not. I've always liked computer and programming something that is important and is useful to me is a great skill to have.

Next is Psychologist. People are interesting and what more than learning about psychology, how people work, how they behave. Those are interesting to me.

Counselor is similar to Psychologist. I don't really have anything to say to this.


*- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?*

This is pretty much answered in the above wall of text I made.
What mattered to me is if I find them interesting or not. If it's repetitive, I do not like it. Programming could be repetitive because you are entering the same code all over again but you can make very many things with that very same code.

The three I picked would probably be the most fulfilling. They are very similar, the only difference is that it's a different medium: one is based on computers and the other is based on another person. Basically, creating something is fulfilling to me. All of the three has me creating something.

*7) Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?*



*-Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.
*
The green trees stands out to me. It's a different colour than the rest of the image but somehow fits it. The stripes of the rocks are also interesting to look at. It complements the way the streaks it has. The yellow sunlight pops the image up. It is reflected to the rock formation thingy and matches one of the colour of the streaks of the rock.

I noticed the river and the ones that are in the shadows the least.

*- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?*

These are the things that makes the image pop up to me.

*- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?*

The contrasts of colour, streaks, streak colour, brightness makes this image appealing. Also how it's dark and then progresses to brightness also makes this image appealing. It's like standing on that very spot and then looking at what I am seeing in that image. It's like being stuck in a black box but being able to see light outside of it.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

PhilosopherTheorizer said:


> @Fenix Wulfheart Hello! You seem very well-versed in the theory.  If I filled this out would you be willing analyze it whenever time is available?


Certainly. Allow for a day or two delay, and be sure to mention me or quote me so I am sure to see it. Otherwise I miss things 

Also, arigatoo gozaimasu


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

@Buucake. How much of this do you identify with? It's a little bit more inclusive than most overviews, though not as inclusive as I'd like

https://www.personalitymax.com/personality-types/isfj-defender


----------



## littleflatthing

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> How much of this do you identify with? It's a little bit more inclusive than most overviews, though not as inclusive as I'd like


I can identify with the introverted aspects, such as directing of energy inwards, energized by spending time alone, private, small circle of friends. I can also identify with traits like loyalty, sensitivity, trustworthy, treating others with respect, do best without distractions (I get distracted super easily). 

I don't think as I am warm and caring as mentioned in the description though. People do describe me as a warm and friendly individual when they first know me, because it is kind of like a facade I put on to make them like me better. But as the facade starts to fade off and I behave more normally, I probably come across as more quiet, cold and detached. Personally I had a roommate once in college who self-typed himself as ISFJ, and basically he was one of the most considerate person I have ever met. He would often sacrifice his needs for me even when I didn't ask him to, and when I asked if he needed any help, he would always go 'No it's okay ', while I would usually be oblivious to my surroundings and not notice he was cleaning up after me. He was really attentive to details, like he would always make sure the table was clean week after week, while I would neglect cleaning up until the dust had piled up and was really bothering me. To describe the difference between us, he is way more caring of others than me, and I was more oblivious and less gentle than him I guess.

The INTP description on the same page you mentioned, seems more like me when comparing between the two though, minus all the emphasis on the abstract-ness, haha.

The video you posted before was quite interesting! Didn't know about how strength and preference are different in terms of cognitive functions before. I have tried socionics test before, and usually I would just get INTj as well, which corresponds to INTP in mbti. But I still don't really understand how the 'shadow' functions affect us though, apart from having different strengths though not preferred. So I am still pretty confused even after I watched the video.

Based on the video, my supposed function stack based on strength if I am an ISFJ, would be:
Si>Fi>Fe>Se>Ti>Ni>Ne>Te

So in terms of strength of my shadow functions, it would be Fi>Se>Ni>Te
I could see how Fi could be there as I am quite an ethical person (I would want to believe that haha). But I am pretty sure my Se is pretty weak, to the extent of neglected as I typically find myself zoning out, and definitely not 'in the moment'. Ni seems like a function that I can't really put my hands around it, but sometimes I do understand things intuitively, and when I am pressed for an answer of how I know that, and I actually go through using my Ti to dissect what I understood step by step, I find that I am lost. Te being at the last seems kind of weird too, as I do know how to organise things, and assign tasks for people. However, I am usually not comfortable in coercing people to do what I bid, as I find asking people to do something that is not in their best interest to be a little rude, though I understand that Te users don't mean to be.

In contrast, the INTP shadow stack is: Ni>Te>Fi>Se
This I think fits better than the ISFJ one, as it has Se at the back. Ni being at foremost confuses me a little though, as it seems to me to be a mysterious function.

Anyway, I realise the basis for your typing for me to be ISFJ is due to this Pi>Je>Ji>Pe. May I know why I am so? Haha

Once again, thanks for your time in analysing me! I can be a hassle


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Buucake said:


> I can identify with the introverted aspects, such as directing of energy inwards, energized by spending time alone, private, small circle of friends. I can also identify with traits like loyalty, sensitivity, trustworthy, treating others with respect, do best without distractions (I get distracted super easily).


Hmm...so you identify with Fe and I>E. The issue with that is, according to the Grant Model being used most often on this forum, if you are introverted your extroverted functions are second and fourth. You identify with Good parent Fe. That means you are I > Fe > Ti > E, which works out to only Perception lead types. The other possibility is you have Inferior Fe, which means engaging it is tiring to you and you often are not quite as good at it. However, Fe in the Inferior position is



Buucake said:


> I don't think as I am warm and caring as mentioned in the description though. People do describe me as a warm and friendly individual when they first know me, because it is kind of like a facade I put on to make them like me better. But as the facade starts to fade off and I behave more normally, I probably come across as more quiet, cold and detached.


I *really* think you are more caring - or at least, skilled at Fe - than you perceive yourself to be. You have expressed concern about how your own behavior is impacting me in almost every post, for example. You strike me as someone that has Fe which is conscious and not Inferior. You strike me as that *strongly*. I could be wrong, but...hm. To show the difference, here is a functional breakdown of what Ti dom and Fe Inferior look like for the type you describe. http://personalitycafe.com/intp-articles/76783-recognizing-inferior-function-intp.html. Perhaps you will see that you actually are, and I am off base? You do seem to have some use of N, too, so I could see it. Let me know!

Anecdote time. I just typed an ISTP in another thread, and that thread was like a running argument even though all she wanted was to get all the knowledge. Her inferior Fe manifested as a vague feeling she "might be being a bit too aggressive". A feeling she wasn't sure about and deemed less important than logical analysis. She literally did not care if she was seen as being argumentative as long as the stated goal of achieving knowledge for her Ti was achieved, but she had little hints of Fe peacekeeping here and there. The Fe was used to support Ti, rather than being prominent and skilled on its own.



Buucake said:


> Personally I had a roommate once in college who self-typed himself as ISFJ, and basically he was one of the most considerate person I have ever met. He would often sacrifice his needs for me even when I didn't ask him to, and when I asked if he needed any help, he would always go 'No it's okay ', while I would usually be oblivious to my surroundings and not notice he was cleaning up after me. He was really attentive to details, like he would always make sure the table was clean week after week, while I would neglect cleaning up until the dust had piled up and was really bothering me. To describe the difference between us, he is way more caring of others than me, and I was more oblivious and less gentle than him I guess.


This is starting to sound more like Ni than Si. You could have been describing me here, when you talk about yourself. :/

Hrm. Well, one instance isn't enough to say much on. All I can do is say that your ISFJ friend's attention to detail is very typical of a Si dom, and if you are more oblivious to the world around you then you are quite unlikely to be a Si dom. Si and Ni can look quite alike, however. They work similarly, but with different starting points.

I also think, that if you are Ni, you see him as more caring because he is fulfilling one of your weaker areas. People think well of others that shore up their weaknesses. Not to say he isn't or anything, I'm saying that you see his caring and the way that he expresses it is something you identify as very caring compared to a different expression. Another person may see such behavior as irritating, instead.

I am pretty bad at making logically consistent systems that factor everything in the real world, but better at making internally consistent systems that work given a set of assumptions. I do logical sequencing okay, but the real world has so many factors and I am not good at S myself so I ignore or forget elements that would matter if implementing a system like that. It takes me a bit longer to Te up something good, and it stresses me out. That makes sense though, it is my weakest function overall. When someone points out a hole in my system and offers to pitch some ideas that will fix it up, I am usually pretty grateful. Unless they are being rude about it.



Buucake said:


> The INTP description on the same page you mentioned, seems more like me when comparing between the two though, minus all the emphasis on the abstract-ness, haha.
> 
> The video you posted before was quite interesting! Didn't know about how strength and preference are different in terms of cognitive functions before. I have tried socionics test before, and usually I would just get INTj as well, which corresponds to INTP in mbti. But I still don't really understand how the 'shadow' functions affect us though, apart from having different strengths though not preferred. So I am still pretty confused even after I watched the video.
> 
> Based on the video, my supposed function stack based on strength if I am an ISFJ, would be:
> Si>Fi>Fe>Se>Ti>Ni>Ne>Te
> 
> So in terms of strength of my shadow functions, it would be Fi>Se>Ni>Te
> I could see how Fi could be there as I am quite an ethical person (I would want to believe that haha). But I am pretty sure my Se is pretty weak, to the extent of neglected as I typically find myself zoning out, and definitely not 'in the moment'. Ni seems like a function that I can't really put my hands around it, but sometimes I do understand things intuitively, and when I am pressed for an answer of how I know that, and I actually go through using my Ti to dissect what I understood step by step, I find that I am lost. Te being at the last seems kind of weird too, as I do know how to organise things, and assign tasks for people. However, I am usually not comfortable in coercing people to do what I bid, as I find asking people to do something that is not in their best interest to be a little rude, though I understand that Te users don't mean to be.
> 
> In contrast, the INTP shadow stack is: Ni>Te>Fi>Se
> This I think fits better than the ISFJ one, as it has Se at the back. Ni being at foremost confuses me a little though, as it seems to me to be a mysterious function.
> 
> Anyway, I realise the basis for your typing for me to be ISFJ is due to this Pi>Je>Ji>Pe. May I know why I am so? Haha
> 
> Once again, thanks for your time in analysing me! I can be a hassle


When you comment on your Intuition, it sounds MUCH more like Ni than Ne to me. That's exactly what Ni does. It doesn't sit around brainstorming up ideas, but instead subconsciously works and then an idea pops into your head like a gift from the gods. Now, I have a question. If you had an idea for an action you could take to solve a problem in your personal life, you could do it alone, and you could do it immediately, would you take that action? Let's say that you are struggling with a household chore. Would you try a new way right away because an idea that seems good popped into your head? Or do you always logically break down an idea first? What is your thought process like when you do these things, both in important and less important tasks?

You say you do not emphasize abstractness, yet your description of your Intuition works and how you interact with sensors and your in-your-own-head behavior is all quite abstract to me. Exactly what do you mean when you say you don't identify with abstractness? What quality of these descriptions hits you wrong? Can you define abstract, and why you don't think it is you?

About your Se. No Sensor type has weak Se in strength. It may be unconscious, it may be frightening, but if a Sensor engages Se they will be better at it than average. Rather like an auxiliary Fe or Te can be frightening if it is underdeveloped, and yet skill with it develops quickly once it starts getting used. So if your Se is that bad, then you may be an N type. That could be INTP, but it could also be something with Inferior Se if I have figured your axis wrong. It depends on whether you can consciously slip into Se mode. If it is inferior, you may wind up going into Se when stressed. How did you react to some of the most extremely stressful situations in your life, if you don't mind my asking?

Your difficulty explaining your intuitions...what was school like for you? Did you have that trouble a lot in elementary school? Do either of these sound like it may be you? https://www.personalitypage.com/html/kids/INJ.html How about this? https://www.personalitypage.com/html/kids/ITP.html

(If you want to contrast to the ISFJ I thought you were before, that one is here: https://www.personalitypage.com/html/kids/ISJ.html)

I see you as Perception lead because I see your F and T as close enough in strength I doubt they are inferior/dominant pair. The answers in your last post cast question on this, and i am less sure as a result, since now your N seems strong too. I need to identify your Inferior if I can.


----------



## littleflatthing

_I *really* think you are more caring - or at least, skilled at Fe - than you perceive yourself to be. You have expressed concern about how your own behavior is impacting me in almost every post, for example. You strike me as someone that has Fe which is conscious and not Inferior. You strike me as that *strongly*. I could be wrong, but...hm. To show the difference, here is a functional breakdown of what Ti dom and Fe Inferior look like for the type you describe. Recognizing the Inferior Function in INTP. Perhaps you will see that you actually are, and I am off base? You do seem to have some use of N, too, so I could see it. Let me know!

_I can definitely see quite a bit of myself in that description of inferior Fe. I don't really value idle conversation and social small talk, and I suck at them, and the only reason why I actually do so is to prevent the atmosphere from getting awkward. There are times in which I am out of social energy, and I just let things be awkward by being quiet throughout. So I guess engaging Fe can be tiring for me. When I was in my mid teens, I can say and do the most inappropriate things as well, without myself realizing it. I can also see how being micromanaged, and working with uncooperative people to be a major source of stress at work, and in such cases I will probably be easily agitated. I identify with the parts about hypersensitivity to relationships as well, about how I seek affirmation at times and think about how a gesture can be a sign of lack of respect for me or a sign of disapproval.


_Now, I have a question. If you had an idea for an action you could take to solve a problem in your personal life, you could do it alone, and you could do it immediately, would you take that action? Let's say that you are struggling with a household chore. Would you try a new way right away because an idea that seems good popped into your head? Or do you always logically break down an idea first? What is your thought process like when you do these things, both in important and less important tasks?_

I will probably just try the new idea right away, especially if it is a less important task. This is because there would be more room for error and in which case if the idea turns out to be bad, it wouldn't have much of a consequence. Also it would be faster that way, since it is just household chore you would want to get it over and done with haha. However, if it is more important, where my decision will actually affect something substantial, even if the idea sounded good in my head, I would prefer to take a step back and analyse the situation/ idea first.

_You say you do not emphasize abstractness, yet your description of your Intuition works and how you interact with sensors and your in-your-own-head behavior is all quite abstract to me. Exactly what do you mean when you say you don't identify with abstractness? What quality of these descriptions hits you wrong? Can you define abstract, and why you don't think it is you?
_
Whenever I see the description of INTP, they always have the emphasis on a liking for and dwelling into solving abstract systems and coming up with theories. I am not like that. While I can attempt to understand them, and at times find pleasure at solving them and come up with theories on my own, I don't muse over them and go in depth into abstract thought experiments or theorycrafting. From what I understand, INTPs get energized by the process of solving these abstract systems, while I can get drained trying to understand them at times. I do feel accomplished when I do actually solve them though.

_How did you react to some of the most extremely stressful situations in your life, if you don't mind my asking?

_
I could be very easily agitated. I could recall once when I was still in the army, where I was really pressed for time during a stressful deployment and this dude was just fooling around in front of me, delaying me even further. I exploded then and there shouting at him to f-off. It was on the spur of the moment and after which I felt really guilty, because I realised he was just wanting to help. I said sorry to him after which and thankfully he understood why I was so rude to him before. In normal everyday life stress though I would usually watch videos, anime and dramas to destress.

_Your difficulty explaining your intuitions...what was school like for you? Did you have that trouble a lot in elementary school? Do either of these sound like it may be you?_

Elementary school was pretty fun for me. Classes were interesting and I particularly like science class the best, because it gave me a window to understand how the world worked, and that fascinated me. I was pretty shy, but sometimes I took a leap of faith to be gregarious, and I turn into one of the more mischievous and obnoxious kids around. My past times were spent with friends playing card games, and drawing comics and sharing what I churned out with them. I could recall how some of them really loved it, and I felt compelled to make even more. I was pretty passive in making new close friends though.

Regarding the INJ and ITP profiles, I can see myself somehow fitting into both, but if I were to choose one, I would fit into the ITP better, as I recall I tend to hurt others when I was young.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Buucake said:


> I will probably just try the new idea right away, especially if it is a less important task. This is because there would be more room for error and in which case if the idea turns out to be bad, it wouldn't have much of a consequence. Also it would be faster that way, since it is just household chore you would want to get it over and done with haha. However, if it is more important, where my decision will actually affect something substantial, even if the idea sounded good in my head, I would prefer to take a step back and analyse the situation/ idea first.


That's more N than S. Since you also have good S, looks like you may have aux/tert perceiving functions. Hm :/

I must admit, I don't think that is the right answer....but it is my gut telling me so, and I don't really know why. Heck, could just be me not wanting to be wrong. I dunno.



Buucake said:


> I could be very easily agitated. I could recall once when I was still in the army, where I was really pressed for time during a stressful deployment and this dude was just fooling around in front of me, delaying me even further. I exploded then and there shouting at him to f-off. It was on the spur of the moment and after which I felt really guilty, because I realised he was just wanting to help. I said sorry to him after which and thankfully he understood why I was so rude to him before. In normal everyday life stress though I would usually watch videos, anime and dramas to destress.


Hmmm...stress tends to bring out the inferior. That is not how inferior Ne behaves. 

"When Ne manifests in Si dominants, it tends to retain some of these same properties but in a restricted way. Unlike dominant Ne types, ISJ’s are usually not apt to engage in truly radical or risky thought/behavior. Their grip experiences and explorations into the realm of Ne are generally limited to ideas that don’t risk challenging their religious beliefs or core principles: they simply are not as open as dominant Ne types. A “risky” behavior for an ISJ may be whether to consider chocolate this time instead of the usual vanilla. Many Si types spend a great deal of leisure time playing games or working puzzles like crosswords, Sudoku, and Scrabble. These sorts of games allow Ne to utilize creative thought and seek out possibilities within the confines of a theoretically “safe” exploration. In most instances, this type of inferior function indulgence doesn’t produce negative consequences as it’s generally self-contained.

Another pastime of Si dominants is in the realm of crafting. I tend to think of craft and fabric stores as largely dominated by Si types. I had to muse recently over one description of an ISTJ mother whose son would dread the days he was dragged to the fabric store for hours of perusing endless aisles of fabrics (many of which looked the same but in slight variations of color or pattern). Getting an Si type to try something “new” can always be a crapshoot; depending on the perceived “riskiness” of the new activity and the openness at the time of inferior Ne to take on the unknown, an Si type may or may not be open to learning new games, or crafts, etc. More often, Si tends to latch on to one favored game (i.e. Sudoku) or one favored craft (i.e. quilting), but will proceed to work endless variations of the same basic theme. Friends and family, thus, may all end up with the same home-made teapot cozy but each in a different color or pattern.

Si craft projects done in the grip of Ne can sometimes take on a “hodgepodge” appearance – things that don’t necessarily go together may somehow end up adorning a shelf or display case. In an attempt to exercise Ne creativity, the Si type may piece together individual design elements that when taken on the whole (especially by Se) appear confused, incohesive, juvenile or even tacky. Outfit combinations may be “clashy” and mismatched. For those who are dominant Ne types (especially ENFPs), being “funky” or unique in their dress is often done in a hip, cutting-edge and trend-setting manner. When ISJ types attempt the same thing, however, the result is usually underwhelming however well-intentioned.

A darker side of Si types in the grip of inferior Ne is the propensity for gossip. Undifferentiated inferior Ne is prone to highly suspicious and speculative thinking which more often than not is way off base and can trend toward the negative. ISJs seeking inferior Ne kicks may get a certain high or buzz from making conjectures in the form of gossip (“Does she look pregnant to you?…” or “He’s always working late, you know what that probably means…” etc.) What’s unfortunate, however, is that more often than not these conjectures are erroneous. Since they lack the strength of N dominants, their inferences are often inaccurate. And on the rare occasion such a conjecture is right, they may use this as validation for future forecasting, perhaps even seeing themselves as “sleuthy.” I’ve even encountered some ISJs who are so locked into the grip that they are in what I would call a perpetual state of suspicion."

Source: Extraverted & Introverted Intuition as Inferior Functions



Buucake said:


> Elementary school was pretty fun for me. Classes were interesting and I particularly like science class the best, because it gave me a window to understand how the world worked, and that fascinated me. I was pretty shy, but sometimes I took a leap of faith to be gregarious, and I turn into one of the more mischievous and obnoxious kids around. My past times were spent with friends playing card games, and drawing comics and sharing what I churned out with them. I could recall how some of them really loved it, and I felt compelled to make even more. I was pretty passive in making new close friends though.
> 
> Regarding the INJ and ITP profiles, I can see myself somehow fitting into both, but if I were to choose one, I would fit into the ITP better, as I recall I tend to hurt others when I was young.


erm...that sounds like Ti as a child, yeah. 

Hmm....if you are Inferior Fe, then INTP would make sense for you. And it would explain the Si I saw with the rest of your responses. I could see it.


----------



## chaostheory37

#1:

If he ends it silently, I would regard it as a silent break. I would be hurt for a while and then move on. After realizing that he suffers from cancer, I would feel sympathetic towards his situation and be more understanding. I do not want him to suffer in pain and would seek out ways to help him have a peaceful ending. I would explore practical options that would help him move forward and ask him whether he wants to fight the cancer till the end or seek euthanasia. It is up to him and I would support his decisions. If he has any dying wishes, I would love to fulfill it with him and stick it with him thick and thin. 

#2:

Would tell her diplomatically that I would love to help her but I am currently busy at he moment. The reason is because our relationship isn’t very close. I would only consider helping a person if we spent quality time together, unless I have pragmatic benefits in doing so.

The quality of relationship we have. Because I’m the sort of person who is loyal and would go through thick and thin for my close friends and I put friendship above following rules because I want my friends to excel too.

However, if my roommate has something to offer in return for me helping her (for instance, her father is the CEO of the company of my dreams), I would offer to help her in exchange for guaranteed career advancement.

#3:

The second one. Having a specific and narrow focus would make the project easier to complete and analyse. I like doing in depth analysis of a very specific topic and working alone appeals to me.
Having a strong impact on organizational processes (significance)
Being able to work alone (independence)

#4:

I will quickly jot down the ideas and evaluate them against one another, thinking objectively of the outcome based on set criteria. I would silently profile the personality types of the people involved and what kind of work they might be good at.

I act this way due to wanting to move the project forward quickly and not being stuck in the brainstorming stage. Indecisiveness pisses me off. I like things to be fast.

#5:

Going to a fancy restaurant, bar or club with people I know well in a small group (2-4 people).

#6:

Medical doctor, computer programmer/analyst, scientist.
(If pay was important, I would choose medical doctor, lawyer and entrepreneur.)

Decision making process - eliminate jobs which I do not have the skills or personality for.

Motivating factors:
- Challenge & status
- Having significance in the decision making process (for medical doctor) , "changing the world" (for programmer or scientist, if I program something that ends up being revolutionary)
- Being seen as competent (how well I can perform in the job)
- Problem solving
- Style of social interaction: medical doctor => extensive one to one social interaction (consulting patients) which I'm very skilled at. Scientists and programmers are not sales oriented jobs and tend to be populated by many intellectual introvert types. I would reject jobs where large degrees of performance (acting, musician) , service (teaching, counselor) and charisma (manager) is required.

What is my type?


----------



## littleflatthing

Fenix Yes I don't exactly experience inferior Ne. I am usually quite okay with brainstorming and opening up to possibilities. I am also prone to spectulating, but that happens all the time, not just when I am stressed. This is why I am here- spectulating if I am another type rather than INTP. I am guilty of the bad dressing sense sometimes though.

Anyway, thanks for helping me confirm my type! I guess INTP is the closest fit

EDIT: Oops. Removed mention haha


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Glad to help. Just so you know, Fenix is a different user. Some dude with a rooster profile pic. If you mention Fenix you get a different guy, I'm Fenix Wulfheart. Let me know if you have any more questions, and make it a great day!


----------



## Watchtower

_SCENARIO 1

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer._

*- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?*

I would feel paralyzed, helpless, in denial, confused, but also extremely worried about my SO and how they’re feeling. On one hand, there’s me dealing with this information and on the other there’s my SO. While I’m worried about losing my SO and dealing with the grief, there’s my SO who is about to lose their life. Whatever I’m feeling, their feelings are indescribable. 

Of course I would feel hurt because they withdrew, and because I’m supposed to be their main source of comfort, the person they should trust the most. But I can understand the possible reasons behind withdrawing from me. They’re either trying to avoid dealing with their own emotions and/or trying to spare me from the inevitable. Withdrawing is apparently their way of trying to control the situation with other people around them while they cannot control the cancer.

*- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?*

On the surface it’s my SO. But beneath the surface it’s myself and how to deal with the situation so I could face what’s coming without falling completely apart. Detaching helps with the pain. Focusing on my SO helps me more than wallowing in my self-pity. I can’t change their situation, but I can support them in their ordeal and maybe try to make things more bearable, focus their mind on the positive rather than the negative and maybe make their remaining time more tolerable.

I can’t help including thinking and rationalisation. It’s difficult for me to focus on my feelings, I mostly feel in stasis in difficult situations. I guess the feeling part actually catches up to me after they’re really gone.


_SCENARIO 2 

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.
_
*- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?*

I would definitely help them. No matter if we’re close or not, if they’re in trouble I will do my best to make their situation better, especially if they’ve been struggling. I can’t stand when people are in trouble, and if there’s something I can do to help them I will definitely do it.

I’m not too happy about the manipulation part though, appealing to my emotions that they’re about to fail the class if they don’t do well on this test. They should have asked for help sooner or they wouldn’t be in this mess now. But I’d help them anyway.

*- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?*

The fact that they’re asking for my help, that they’ve been struggling with grasping the material. I can’t just turn them down, especially if there’s so much depending on the results of this assignment. And also that they’re not asking to copy my answers. That’s something I can respect a lot, that they’re not trying to take the easy way out, and want me to help them understand the material. But if they did, I’d most probably let them copy it anyway, but I couldn’t respect them anymore.

*- Describe the flow of your decision making process.*

Since I’ve already completed my assignment, I really don’t see why I wouldn’t help them. I don’t usually like to impose, but if I’m asked for help, I will do it no matter what. I guess I’d try to put myself in their shoes and what it would be like for them to ask for help if they haven’t yet done so during the semester.


_SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood._

*- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?

- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?*

I work better alone, so I think Project 2 could appeal to me more. I’d love to take my time thinking about the project and how to best find a solution to the problem.

I don’t like that it doesn’t have that much of an impact on company operations though. But still, I’m much more comfortable with individual analysis than trying to deal with different people within the group. I guess I have trust issues and am a bit apprehensive of dealing with the people assigned to the project. Unless I could choose the people myself; that would be better. It would take a while to find out the strengths of those people and how they could best help accomplish the project. I’d love to do it, but I wouldn’t like to take on such responsibility because of the significant impact this project can have on the company.


_SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project._

*- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.*

I’m more likely to observe first and see what kind of ideas they present. Then I can form my opinion on how we can all tackle this project to get the best results. If I agree with them how to deal with the different aspects of this project, then I’m more than happy to follow their lead. But if I disagree, I’d be likely to express my ideas more forcefully on how to do it and try to take the lead to get the results I think are best.

*- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.*

If I knew that these people have strong work ethic and want to successfully finish this project, I’d be much more relaxed and confident in their abilities. If I see that their ideas are good and will get the job done, I’m happy.

_SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want._

*- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?*

Listening to music, watching movies, relaxing and letting my mind roam free, not thinking about any of my responsibilities. I might read a fiction novel to escape the everyday mundane things I have to deal with.

*- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?*

Dreaming. Music helps a lot because it gets me into a good mood. I don’t focus on the details of the songs but the feeling and energy I get from it.

_SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor_

*- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?
- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?
- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?*

If money wasn’t important, I’d choose artist, actor and musician. Picking these was easy.
Even though I’m not artistic or musical, and possess no actual acting abilities (I think), I feel that these might help me fill some void within me. I like the freedom associated with these careers. Freedom to express myself, my thoughts, feelings, emotions and stimulate others to think or feel something because of that as well. I also feel these careers can tap into something deeper in me that is not readily apparent.


_SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?_

*- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.*

The light. Airiness. Peacefulness. Warmth. The vast space. The size of the rock.

*- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?*

I love luminist painting style, dreamy quality of photographs, serenity. Even though there is vast space, and the scale of the rock is awe-inspiring, I feel like I could be safe in this place, free to do as I please and feel good about myself. I feel like I initially focused on the overall impression and the significance of the feelings I got from the photograph. Since the question is about describing, I then turned my focus on the details because it's difficult to put my feelings into adequate words that could fully express the impression I got. 

*- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?*

This photo appeals to me a lot. I love the feeling that I’m surrounded by all this magnificence that wraps me, I can simultaneously feel the warmth of the sun and the coolness of the shade, water and the rocks. I like that there’s not a soul in sight. Sweet solitude and serenity.

******

So, what do you think?

Based on this, it appears that I lean more towards Fe. I think I express Ti more, tertiary. Ni influence. Preference for introversion, F.

Introvert w/ Fe-Ti: ISFJ/INFJ

Scenario 7 seems to bring the verdict in. ISFJ more than INFJ?


----------



## chaostheory37

Watchtower: I'm inclined to think INFJ because:

"escape responsibilities and everyday mundane things" - Ni. Si finds comfort in routine and mundane things
"I love the feeling that I'm surrounded by all this magnificence that wraps me" - very Ni thinking

"Freedom to express myself, my thoughts, feelings, emotions and stimulate others to think or feel something because of that as well. I also feel these careers can tap into something deeper in me that is not readily apparent."

- that part of you sounds very Fi, so INFP might be a possibility.


----------



## Ballmadness

I'm not too sure of the functions because some of the points mentioned in the key are ambiguous. Help would be appreciated.





Scenario 1:

I would feel angry that she did not tell me but also sympathetic at her plight. If I were diagnosed with cancer, I would be at a loss too. Primarily I would be focusing my feelings on her.

Scenario 2:
I would tell him that I would help him to the best of my abilities, but not give him outright answers. I would make the decision based on what he would stand to lose if he did not pass his grades. First, I would teach him the underlying principles of the assignment, and if he still doesn’t get it, I would give more depth in my answers.

Scenario 3:

I would pick the second project because I could avoid conflict and also avoid having a large implication if I do not meet requirements. I could also specialise in a single area and devote my time to it instead of committing to multiple areas.

Scenario 4:

I would listen to their ideas and then critique them based on whatever logical analysis I feel is correct. I would also try to think about things from a broad perspective instead of a linear one. What influences me to do this is a desire to succeed in the project and the need for a well rounded approach.

Scenario 5:

Video games, books or just using the internet. 
I draw non-physical energy from reading or browsing things, as well as interacting with a fantasy environment.

Scenario 6:

Psychologist, Musician, Artist:
as one can be flexible and delve deeper into the mind by engaging in these careers, either through analysis or experimentation.

It was slightly easy as I had certain biases against certain careers.

Things that mattered: 

Fufilment, intellectual depth and requirements of the career.

Scenario 7: 
The contrast between light and dark, between the smoothness and fluidity of water, and the coarse, rigid stone. 

I don’t know why I focused on that. The photo felt slightly bland to me.


----------



## valkyrie0o

Thanks a lot dear for your test, I knew that INTJ and INTP descriptions didn't fit me but I never thought I was an F type
the thing with online test is that they categorize you as either a T or F while you are both but to different degrees and how developed you are

I don't think you read these any more but am really grateful for you helping me identify my type, hope there is version 3.0 in the future :happy:

* Ugh * couldn't figure how to edit my previous post


----------



## rjaye

I thought doing this would help me figure out my type more but it's only made me more confused.  Everything seems to conflict. I am a big ball of contradictions!


----------



## Super Luigi

These questions require way too much reading, thinking, and typing. If they were simpler and had less words, I could get them done easily. Currently, though, that is way too much effort for me. Please don't feel bad, I'm just naturally lazy.



rjaye said:


> I thought doing this would help me figure out my type more but it's only made me more confused.  Everything seems to conflict. I am a big ball of contradictions!


We're all a little messed up. That's just my opinion though, I could be completely wrong. Who am I to say this is true? It's just a feeling / observation.


----------



## MalibuIsACruelWorld

SCENARIO 1

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.

- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?

- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?
*To be honest, at first I would be pretty angry. I'd be leaving him mean voice messages and I would just be trying to track him down. I need answers, how can you just abruptly leave? Once I found out he's actually ill, I'll focus on making his last days the most pleasant days of his life. I'd write out a list of things he's always wanted to do and I would be sure to fulfill them with him or for him.*

SCENARIO 2 

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.

- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?

- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?

- Describe the flow of your decision making process.

*i would help this person! This person can cheat off my tests and assessments. I once (in real life) helped this girl on a test. I could tell she was having a hard time. Her face was red and well, her hair too. She was really struggling so I slid my paper over to her side, so she can copy. She unfortunately got caught. I felt really bad for her the whole day. She would have to either repeat that test or the grade.*
SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.

- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?

- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?
*I don't know, Project 2 I guess?*

SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.

- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.

- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.

*I think its good that I am finally working with a awesome group like this. I will sit back and relax. I want to hear the ideas; but if someone throws out a stupid idea I am quick to interrupt. If the ideas are smart like you said there should be no issue. I am just fine.*
SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.

- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?

- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?

*I'd be sleeping.*

SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor


- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?

- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?
- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?
*Musician, Actor & Psychologist*


SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?


----------



## Super Luigi

Sorry I wasn't in the mood before. I have since taken the effort to answer the scenarios.

Scenario 1
I imagine that I would probably blame myself for the relationship ending. I would feel like I was unable to be nice and supportive to her. I would feel like a failure. My motivation in any relationship is to help the other person and make them feel better about themselves as much as possible. Obviously, though, this does not mean that I would neglect myself. It simply means that I would prioritize the relationship over just myself. I would place both of us before myself. If she ended the relationship without bothering to tell me why, she was probably very disappointed in me and didn’t have the heart to tell me since she probably expected me to get very defensive and upset instead of trying to understand her perspective. Oddly enough, I imagine that I would, emotionally, probably be somewhere between those two places: defensive and upset yet hopefully I would still try to understand her perspective.
Anyway, finding out that she has cancer would make me feel relieved that she probably didn’t end the relationship due to her having any hard feelings towards me. She probably ended it to spare me the pain of supporting her when she knew that she would die soon anyway. The primary focus of my feelings would be to support her family as much as possible while reassuring them that it was very considerate of her to end the relationship instead of trying to make something work that would eventually have to end all too soon.

Scenario 2
I completely appreciate a roommate that lets me do their own thing while I do my own thing. Otherwise, I would consider them annoying, nosy, and not leaving me alone. I would love to help them. We all need help from each other, and it takes both courage and humility to ask for it. If I turned them down, they would be very hurt. If I needed help and asked them for it, and they turned me down, I would be very hurt.
Things that stand out to me are the fact that if they don’t get help to understand the material they could fail the class. I have struggled a lot academically so it is not hard at all for me to empathize with them. Academic success is very important because if you fail, you cannot obtain the future that you so strongly desire to achieve.
The fact that they have not asked for help so far does not mean anything. The important thing is that they need help now. Just because they didn’t ask me before doesn’t mean they didn’t care about their grades before. I probably wouldn’t have known either way about their academics because I don’t care to be that nosy about another person’s life. If they want to talk about it, I am totally open to listening to them and trying to help, unless I am in a bad mood and don’t want to hear anybody talk. Otherwise, I would just keep to myself and hope that they are being responsible with their own life.

Scenario 3
Project 2 appeals to me more because it has a “specific and narrow focus”, requires me to “work alone”, and it will be “fundamentally understood”.

Scenario 4
Well since they “have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project” in addition to the fact that they are “tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project” we will probably do a very good job on the project. We will probably all get along very well and be good at deciding which ideas are the best towards making the best project we can make. The influences are getting along and doing a good job on the project.

Scenario 5
Computer games, watching movies or television, reading, listening to music, and/or writing. The specific games, movies, television series, book, music, and subject of writing would all have to be my choice and nobody else’s. For me to enjoy the activity, I need to be the one deciding. There are so many movies, television series, and books I want to absorb into my mind and heart. There are also so many things I want to write. I often do not get around to doing these things and having free time would allow me the perfect opportunity to do so.
Talking about MBTI and any other given topic of interest online with total strangers is something that gives me non-physical energy. I really enjoy just discussing my thoughts and feelings from a mostly anonymous source with other people that remain anonymous. Personal details are irrelevant to the discussion and the perspectives involved.

Scenario 6
Actor – I have always enjoyed losing myself in fictional characters; it is fun to be completely carried away in the drama and fantasy of it all.
Psychologist – It would be so interesting to understand and make connections between human behaviors and their internal motivations. It would help us all to understand, and thus empathize, with each other. We cannot empathize unless we first understand. Our mind all too often gets in the way of our heart. Therefore, we must satisfy both conditions so they can work together as they should: towards empathy and harmonizing.
Counselor – Helping others always makes me feel good about myself. I thoroughly enjoy helping others overcome whatever difficulty they are facing.
I already have found what I would be most fulfilled doing in life: writing novels for both myself and whoever reads them, and columns for a newspaper. Since “writer” is not an option, I was forced to list three others that were options. Writing is a good outlet for my creativity, imagination, failure to express things verbally, and find some way to let others know they are not alone or misunderstood or without any empathy.

Scenario 7
Objects: obviously a rocky canyon with trees (some alive and some dead), mostly still water, and dry ground amongst the water.
Thoughts: I wonder if this place really exists on the Earth. I would love to see this place in person if it is in fact a non-fictional setting.
Feelings: it seems very peaceful and pretty, and has some interesting contradictions to it, such as living trees and dead trees beside each other, light and darkness in the same picture, water and dry ground at the bottom and foreground of the picture
Impressions: seems like a cave
Ideas: the sun is probably just beyond the opening of the canyon at the background of the picture, which is causing light to appear on the cliff and trees

Also, please feel free to give me some feedback on a recent thread I made: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/722514-whats-my-type.html
I really need some help figuring out if I am an ISTP or an INFJ. There are several reasons I think I am either one of these types. You can clearly see why if you simply click the link and read what I have posted there.


----------



## Philipthestone

SCENARIO 1

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.

- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?

I would be a bit upset at the fact she is dying. I loved her and the fact that she probably will be dead is quite sad. I would understand why she is feeling the way she is as death can be a hard thing to overcome. Though I would be upset at the fact that she has been taken from me, as I am not close to a lot of people. Those feelings of loneliness would come back, and that would suck. 

- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?

On her I guess. Though I would focus on myself as well. Her dying would be a tough thing to overcome and it is bad that she is dying you know? 


SCENARIO 2 

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.

- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?

I would lie and tell them I am busy I guess. I am kind of lazy about helping others and especially if we aren’t too close. I will help them by telling them about someone else that can help them though. 

- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?

Like I said it is because I am lazy and I am not exactly great at helping people. People never really helped me before so what the hell should I help them? I have been pushed aside all my life and now people want my help. He probably is a good guy, but I am just not a guy that is a good teacher or helper. 

- Describe the flow of your decision making process.

I go through and just say what I believe I can get away with. 


SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.

- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?

- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?

I work better alone. I am not a great leader as well or a follower. I would take project 2. Though in depth analysis is not my thing I guess. I rather have a broad expansive project while working on my own. Though I guess if I had my close friends on the project 1 I would pick that one, as I can somewhat suffice if I have people I know. 

SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.

- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.

I just observe what they are doing. Not really adding too much. I have a lot of ideas but I am terrible at group projects. When I do talk, it seems people either ignore me or tell me to shut up. I get angry and just not say anything else. Though if the people seem okay I will talk to them and will give good ideas. I will try and work very hard on what they assign me and make sure they are doing their job.

- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.

It is just the way to get things done. I want to make sure this project is as great as possible, and make sure no one screws things up.


SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.

- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?

Listening to music, relaxing and daydreaming about fantasy stories. I pretend I am a hero in a big story and create basically a movie in my head. Basically an idealized version of myself. 
- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?

“Dreaming. Music helps a lot because it gets me into a good mood. I don’t focus on the details of the songs but the feeling and energy I get from it.” (Basically what the guy before me said, I agree 100 percent.)

SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor

- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?
- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?
- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?

I would like to be an Actor, Lawyer, Biologist, or a teacher if salary was not involved. Being a lawyer sounds like fun as you get to be like the people no law and order. You know yelling at people for fun is a good idea. Love to be the guy in the big suit and stuff. Also I would love to be an astronomer. I know it isn’t on the list but the planets and universe always interest me. I would love to find out more about it. I also would love to travel a lot and find a job in something like that. I love nature and new experiences.



SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?

- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.

It is a beautiful picture to be honest. Seems like a nice quiet place to go and just forget about life. A nice huge rock with a lot of water. Seems quite peaceful in contrast to the crap I have to live with.

- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?

I felt at peace. I really would like to visit a place similar to the one in the photo. It is a very nice painting for sure, and the person that did it has a lot of skill. 

- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?

I noticed that there were no animals or humans. I kind of liked that there weren’t any humans. I just wished I could live in a place with no humans and just a bunch of animals where I am the only human there I guess. It is a power picture that appealed to me. 


So what is my type?


----------



## UekiShurei

*Scenario 1*
-Before finding out about the cancer, I would be confused because it was totally unexpected, and afterwards, I would feel like being near her and giving her any support I can give, because I want her to feel happy and loved, and I want her to know that I would love her regardless.
-My primary focus of my feelings would be on ensuring that my significant other would feel at ease and not feel bad for breaking up.

*Scenario 2*
-I would help him, because he's not hostile to me in any way so I don't have to worry about him taking advantage of me, because he's struggling, and because I feel that tutoring doesn't count as not working alone.
-Whether he's struggling in the course or not, whether he's being lazy or not, and the fact that you have to work alone.
-I would first not mind helping him because he needs help and I don't have anything to lose, but then I would consider the fact that you have to work alone. Then, I would decide whether tutoring would count as not working alone, in which case, I chose No because I'm only helping him see how to complete the test. In the end, I would choose to help him.

*Scenario 3*
-Project 2 appeals to me more, because I prefer to analyze things by myself before asking others' opinions. Also, Project 2 allows me to focus on one specialty, and thus I would spend less time getting to know multiple specialties and what they can contribute to the project. Lastly, I prefer working alone.
-The number of people working on it and the number of specialties I have to keep track of.

*Scenario 4*
-I would assess whether each idea is practical and within the scope of the team. I would also think of which team member may get too many tasks due to specialization.
-My past experience with game projects.

*Scenario 5*
-I would get locked up in my room and either watch TV or play video games. Simply put, I would stay indoors because being in a crowd only exhausts me even more, and I'm the only person in my room. Also, TV and video games provide me with an alternate universe I can observe.
-I feel I draw non-physical energy from sleep and solitary, relaxing activities. I also draw non-physical energy from getting immersed in a story.

*Scenario 6*
-Artist, Psychologist & Computer Programmer. I have confidence in these career choices because I have been appreciated for each field in the past.
-It's difficult to pick 3 because, for most of them, there are aspects that would make it less fulfilling according to what I know. It's also difficult because I don't know if I can even do most of them.
-They're whether I can handle it, whether I like its field and whether I'd be guaranteed to have the job till I retire. I think whether I can handle it and whether the job will make me feel secure are the most important. Of the three, I imagine being a programmer to be most fulfilling because I like seeing when the codes I write work flawlessly.

*Scenario 7*
-The canyon and the trees, and how their colors add vibrancy and warmth to the picture.
-It's because the foreground, with the dark colors, feels cold, so I feel that the canyon and trees stand out very well.
-I like the trees because they prevent the picture from becoming monochromatic.

For my analysis, it seems that I'm an ISFJ, but I did have problems analyzing Scenarios 1, 2, 4 and 6 (did I answer them the wrong way?). From Scenario 3, though, I got Ti, because I honestly don't give a crap about how a project would affect the company. That automatically makes the F part Fe, but I'll need some help here. For Scenario 6, I suppose I focused too much on whether I can do a job, so I couldn't see the T/F preference here (would seeing codes work count as self-expression though?). Again, I'll need some help here.

The reason I posted this is because, while for several years I have been confident that I'm an ISTJ, a recent quiz scored me as an ISFJ, and suddenly, many parts of my life that I simply attributed to (possible) social anxiety clicked. 

If it helps, my enneagram type is 9. I'm confident of this. Perhaps type 9w1 sp/sx/so.


----------



## Vanzell

SCENARIO 1

I honestly don't know how I would exactly react; no one could possibly prepare for something like that. Even with the horrible things happening to her, I would probably still have some resentment due to her leaving. I would feel bad for harboring those feelings still, if that makes any sense. I would want to go and talk to her, not wanting to end on a bad note. To quell the negative feelings, I think I would try to see things through her and try to understand how hard it must have been and how that she has left everything behind so that she doesn't cause anyone else pain in her passing. In the end, I would want to go to her, talk, and see if there was anything at all that I could do. If we were talking about marriage, then I obviously loved the person.


SCENARIO 2 


I would help the roommate. Partly due to the fact that it is the first time, and partly since I don't want to make our indifference turn into a toxic relationship. As the question said, the professor would never know, and I'm willing to give assistance to a friend in need. Who knows, maybe we will become better friends. Also, it would be a good opportunity to give him some more assistance such as study tips for the future. Another thing that stands out is I don't know if I could hold the burden of someone failing on my shoulders.

SCENARIO 3



Project 2, Project 2, Project 2. I don't like doing extended group work. Might just be bad high school experiences speaking, but I have always been averse to group work. Plus, I think that the broad spectrum of 1 would be a little overwhelming. Even if there is a broad possibility, I like to find a focus in it. Also, the fact that my findings will be streamlined and understood by others is pretty neat. I don't like group work because I don't want the risk of my mistakes affecting someone else or someone else's mistakes hurting me.

SCENARIO 4

I would actually be intimidated by everyone at the event. With everyone giving good ideas, I would find the ones I like best and agree with them, while trying to insert some good bits of my own. Their work ethic would probably inspire me to work harder and put in more effort. (I'm good in school, but also lazy and a huge procrastinator.) In this situation, I would take the role of a follower and do whatever is needed for the group at the time and would be comfortable letting one of the others take control of the leadership. As mentioned earlier, I wouldn't want to let everyone down and would want to feel that I was able to pull my own weight in the group.

SCENARIO 5

Reading and Video Games. They are solitary hobbies that I enjoy, and let me do something alone when I need my alone time. Books also give me inspiration for my dreams of becoming an author. 

SCENARIO 6

Even though I want to be a writer, my top 3 are in no particular order: Musician, Teacher, and Programmer. I already play two instruments, so making money off of it would be nice. Being a history teacher would also be good since I really like history and have taught at summer camps before. And programmer because technology is fun. Wasn't that hard; I just picked the ones that felt the most right.


SCENARIO 7

The color and overall feel of the picture seem really nice. I would love to go kayaking there sometime. The patch of trees on the side looks like it would be fun to explore and I'm really struck by the beauty of it all. I don't know why those thoughts came first but they just kinda did. The photo really resonated with me because I like nature pictures and it reminds me of the Colorado mountains where I took a vacation once.


Did this because I want to know for sure what I am and have trouble figuring it out for myself. If anyone has an idea of what type that this would make me, that would be great!


----------



## RoseateThorns

* *





Scenario 1: Disbelief. Shock. Cry for a bit, perhaps go complain to a friend about how life isn't fair. Go on a walk to attempt to clear my head. Trying to get back in contact with them and be with them till the end (unless they really didn't want me to be). Feel slight confusion as to why they didn't let me know. Try and enjoy every last moment. Would probably be lost for a while after they passed. 

Scenario 2: 
Talk her through the stuff she needs to know and work through different examples so she both understands the content of the course and can do the test without cheating. 

I'd want to help her because it could end up being a bonding thing. Who knows, she might end up being a really fun person to be around, and apart from time-wise it's not really causing me any hassle. I understand the content. Teaching people will even possibly help me develop a deeper understanding. 


Scenario 3: 

Project 2. I'd prefer doing an in-depth analysis of one problem. I could look at the problem from different perspectives, and understand it better than if I were covering multiple areas. 
Also I'd prefer to work alone. 

Scenario 4:

Think about the ideas and the practicality and efficiency of them. Choose the ones that seem the strongest, regardless of who they came from.

Scenario 5:
I'm not entirely sure. If you'd asked me in the past I would have said something like reading or being creative. 
More recently I've been going out, but if I was feeling drained i'd probably give that a miss. 
Yeah, I'd probably just find out about random things on the internet and listen to some music 

Scenario 6:

Scientist- You'd often have the opportunity to be learning and using your knowledge and discovering things. 

Musician- Performing both terrifies me and makes me feel fulfilled. I'd love to be able to create and record music. Though if I were to do it on a larger scale I would prefer to be part of a band. 

Psychologist- In general I find psychology really interesting. It'd allow me to more deeply understand other people and myself, which I would like to do. 

It wasn't too difficult. I just had to consider which each job involved and what I was good at and would enjoy doing for extended periods of time. 

Then again, in terms of actual life paths I've changed my mind a lot, so perhaps it is just easier to answer the question theoretically. 


Scenario 7: The light patterns and colour.

What outside of the cave? Why are we in the cave? Exploring? The patterns in the rock are pretty aesthetically pleasing. :tongue:


----------



## orm

Seeing as my answers are rather wordy, I will put mine under a "spoiler" tag. 


* *





*SCENARIO 1

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.

- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?

- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?*

I have a hard time relating to this since I would never be together with a person displaying this particular behaviour, but I'm trying my best to imagine. It must be assumed that I love them deeply and that they are the only person I care for to this extent in this world, otherwise I wouldn't be together with them. 

I would become very distressed over the fact that the near future will be drastically different than I had anticipated. I would most likely enter a panicked mode thinking about the fact that I might have to go on living without them there to talk to. I would continue trying to locate them and contact them until I found them and knew that they were safe; I would force them to come with me to a safe place, whether that is our shared home, their family home, taking them to a psychiatric ward, or whatever they may need depending on their state. 

I would do everything in my power to find alternative cures to make them stay alive for longer (for example, cutting out grains, sugars and processed food from your diet and eating animal livers and other nutrient-rich intestines may help, although I admit it would probably be too late at this point). The basis of this is that I do not want them to die before me as I would be left alone in this world unable to talk to them. I am likely to commit suicide after their passing (most likely passively, f.ex. to stop eating) and thus any addition to their lifespan is also an addition to mine, or at least, to the part of my life that I have before falling into the abyss. I would also try my best to help them achieve anything they may want to achieve before passing, disregarding how difficult. I would sell all that we own and use any means possible if necessary to fund these wants. 

The primary focus of my feelings is that if they were to pass early, I would "miss" them (more accurately, "miss" talking to them and knowing their thoughts) to such an extent that I could not go on living, which is the fuel of all choices that follow. The problem would be my weakness as a human to be unable to live with such sorrow. 

_* My own understanding from reading the "key" afterwards: 

Seemingly Fi, as I do not really recognise the Fe suggestions. I would agree that my feelings would be rather clear to me although they would put me in deep distress. I would indeed base my actions on my own feelings but of course while listening to and adjusting myself to my partner's feelings; in that I would want to help them in every way that I could. _

*SCENARIO 2

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.

- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?

- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?

- Describe the flow of your decision making process.*

I would help them as much as they need provided that I have time to do so. If I for any reason did not really have the time, I would not help them, but could briefly explain to them how to use the Internet for help. 

I don't understand why I should explain this one. There's nothing strange about the request and no reason for me to reject them as it is not mentioned that they would have been behaving poorly towards me and no mention of me not having the time to help. I have no respect for an ill-functioning school system where the teacher is obviously failing to perform their job (since some students are "struggling to grasp the material"), so I see no need to respect the "working alone" rule, if that's what I'm meant to care about in this fantasy. 

_* My own understanding from reading the "key" afterwards: 

Seemingly Fi, as the "things to be aware of" accurately describes what I had written, excepting the part about "letting the roommate struggle" being wrong. I do not consider it wrong, but I do consider it unnecessary, had I indeed the time and energy to help. _

*SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.

- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?

- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?*

Neither project is described clear enough for me to understand which one I would prefer. (Perhaps this is due to my faulty knowledge of English.) Without particularly choosing one of these projects, simply trying to understand the topic of the fantasy, I can say I would prefer to help improve as large a part of the company as possible. Making improvements to a single process is also good, and working alone is often preferable, but I don't see why I couldn't get the other group members to properly do their part of the job as well, if this analysis and improvement was important to the company. Were I not in a position to ask other group members to do their job properly (assuming not all would), I could still join either project — as long as I am paid to do it, I don't necessarily care to put my soul into performing perfectly. A job is not my life. Regardless, there are too many unclear points to this fantasy for me to judge it. If the projects are not about improving the company, but rather having a neutral or negative impact on "company operations", I absolutely would not care and would join whatever project seems easier for me to work with at the time. 

_* My own understanding from reading the "key" afterwards: 

I do not understand this one, as I did not fully understand the scenario. I see relatable and unrelatable parts in both. 
_

*SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.

- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.

- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.*

I will simply support the most reasonable ideas (looking at it as objectively as possible: How complex? How much time? Is it suitable for the class? etc.) and suggest whatever ideas I may have that I find suited to the project as well. I don't understand what else I am expected to say about this. If these individuals are motivated and hard-working, there shouldn't be any problems, as they shouldn't let their feelings ("I wanted for us to use my idea, not hers!") get in the way of the work. If they did, the fantasy would be flawed as the description of the group members would no longer fit. 

_* My own understanding from reading the "key" afterwards: 

I don't know; I find relatable parts in both of these descriptions. I do find that the scenario was very lacking in its description if I was supposed to add to my fantasy that there was trouble deciding on which idea to choose, and that somehow it would be useful for me to take on the role of choosing. This does not seem necessary in such a hard-working and motivated group. I prefer not to get involved in meaningless decisions made for meaningless projects (a school group project clearly being one). However, I have no problem taking on a leadership role if indeed the other students conform to my thought processes and choices. _

*SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.

- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?

- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?*

I would like to be in a calm room and read things that I enjoy reading (such as stories, and materials and news about my hobbies and areas of interest). I would also enjoy writing. I would enjoy taking a long walk to either be alone and think, or to go along with my significant other and have good conversation. I would like to listen to music of my choice, or have the opportunity to play instruments for my own enjoyment, or to play games; simple puzzle games such as Tetris have proven to be relaxing to me when my mental state is in disorder. Designing and drawing are sometimes relaxing also, when not frustrating. 

Generally, I need to be allowed to be alone, without expectations, to deeply non-physically relax. However, my significant other does not count towards non-alone-ness as I am allowed to be myself around them, so they can be included in any of these activities. Indeed, it may make me less relaxed not to have them next to me, unsure of what their state is. This is not to say that I can never relax when around people in general or noise; whether or not I am relaxed would depend on how drained I am and how strong my need for solitude is at that moment. 

_* My own understanding from reading the "key" afterwards: 

Introversion. I was already aware of this as the terms are common enough outside of detailed personality analysis. I have no interest in socialisation for its own sake and it tires me; I do have an interest in socialising with people who share my interests (and preferably levels of knowledge and experience), so that I may enjoy conversing with and learning from them. _

*SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor

- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?

- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?

- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?*

Entrepreneur: I prefer working by my own rules and creating my own systems as those of others usually appear flawed to me. 

Computer programmer: I enjoy working with computers and enjoy the small knowledge of programming that I have at the moment. I like seeing code I have written from scratch become functional. Designing and problem-solving code can be interesting puzzles. 

Musician: I have played and composed music for my own enjoyment since childhood, so I would not mind working as a musician/composer. I would not want to perform live as it is too unpredictable. 

It was neither easy nor difficult to pick "only 3". It was very easy to sort the list by "jobs I wouldn't mind" and "jobs I would mind", as for example, I would never want to work as a medical doctor (the job and education takes up too much time in one's life if one is not that interested in it). However, picking three out of the remaining ten jobs I would say is an unnecessary task, and this act of ranking the jobs could be considered difficult (I would rather call it meaningless). 

I imagine finding most fulfillment as an entrepreneur, considering that I could perform any of the other jobs under that title (except, assumably, "clergy") and thus can choose to work with the things I enjoy the most, provided that there is a way to earn money on them. As mentioned, I also prefer being able to work by my own rules and my own understanding of the rules of others. 

_* My own understanding from reading the "key" afterwards: 

I do not understand this one well; my answer was not based on what my most desirable work would be (and why) as that was not the question asked in the scenario, and the guidelines of the analysis are too detailed for my lacking knowledge of the terms. I also can not tell what my answers might point to in the Ti/Te scenarios, thus I can't put the pieces together. _

*SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?

- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.

- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?

- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?*

The contrasts between light and dark stand out to me, as well as the texture and structure of the rock, as well as the differences in colour on the picture overall (small area of green, small area of blue-lilac). 

("I think") I focused on those things because I am always studying whatever is presented to me. The main reason, in the case of visual imagery, being that I draw and paint as one of my hobbies. If I am provided with a picture of any interest whatsoever I will archive it in my mind for future reference. If this had been a piece of music I would likewise have analysed it and archived it. It does not really matter what sort of information it is, I will consider it and archive it if it has any sort of possible referencing use. Granted, I will probably forget about it after some time if it does not prove worthy of referencing. 

It appealed slightly to me for the study of contrasts, different textures and natural structure. It is a necessary topic of study if one wants to be able to design and paint convincing environments. It did not however appeal to me strongly as it is not my favourite type of environment. 

_* My own understanding from reading the "key" afterwards: 

Seemingly "T influence", and "Si influence" although I did not imagine any physical sensations with this particular picture. I do however imagine physical sensations some of the time when reading, drawing, etc, so it is something I might have done. I do not know which of Ni and Ne is more accurate. I do not seek a meaning behind a generic photo, nor do I generate ideas based on a picture I have little interest in. I might, however, generate ideas based on pictures I did have an interest in exploring the aesthetics and concepts of. _


----------



## notsure

I'm new to the personality test and would love some feedback on what others think my type might be.

*Scenario 1:* 

I would feel sad and confused. I would want to know if that was the reason it ended. Did they not want to put me through the pain of watching someone you love deal with cancer? Or, was this fact found out after they wanted the relationship over. If it was because they didn’t want to put me through the pain of watching them deal with cancer then I would want to be there for them and do everything I could to help. If they just wanted out of the relationship and found out after they had cancer, I would feel bad but I wouldn’t feel any obligation to be 100% involved with support.

If the relationship ended because I was cheated on. I would feel sad for them, but wouldn’t feel bad for not lending any support or being there in any way. No enough sorries to unring that bell.

I guess after first finding out my primary focus would be on the reason the relationship ended.

*Scenario 2:*

I would help my roommate. Just feel it would be the right thing to do.

The fact that we get along fairly well and we are indifferent to each other at times. He needs help.

I have no problem with my roommate and he needs some help. If I can help, I’m going to help.

*Scenario 3:*

I would choose project 2, but I did need to think about it. I can work in a group but prefer to work alone. I’ve never been a big one for brainstorming. Usually, I’ll take in all the information from a group setting and when I’m alone come up with ideas and solutions.

In project 1 Logically thinking through the project together did seem appealing to me a bit. I do enjoy a debate of ideas and a logical back and forth of thought but not in a brainstorming kind of way. If that makes sense. Hmmmm. I guess I like sharing my thoughts with a group but don’t like to think in a group. This is why I picked project 2.

*Scenario 4:*

I would be listening more then talking. If decisions had to be made that day then I would speak up and probably state challenges to some of the ideas which would lead me to proposing some different ideas. If this was more of a creative session than a problem solving session, I would probably take everything in and not contribute unless I seen a problem with one of the ideas.

*Scenario 5:*

I could totally recharge just being at home by myself in a room. As long as nothing was planned or involved a large group of people. I could just as easy recharge going to a concert or sporting event with my family. As long as I don’t have a plan, someone else planning or a large group involved I can pretty much get “recharged” anywhere.

*Scenario 6:*

Lawyer - I think I would enjoy fighting for someones rights. Negotiating and convincing others would be appealing as well.
Entrepreneur - I am an entrepreneur currently. Having a small business or being a consultant would be very appealing. I love making my own hours and not having a planned schedule or day. It’s a one-man operation at the moment. I have no interest in being managed or managing others.
Psychologist - Enjoy helping people with problems, coming up with solutions to problems.

Picking my top 3 was pretty easy. I could have choose counselor but thought psychologist would be more appealing as I thought counselor would be group setting where psychologist more one on one setting.

*Scenario 7:*

I like the contrast. Seems very calm and peaceful. Someplace I would like to visit.

I focused on the trees probably because they stood out.

I don’t usually get carried away by pictures so I wouldn’t say the photo touched me in anyway. It’s just a very calm and peaceful picture.


----------



## Girl archer

@Jinsei - Could you please analyze my replies and decipher what type you get from them? Great test btw :thumbsup: Any inputs from others would be greatly appreciated as well. 

Scenario 1
1. Hurt and angered by his non response, a bit ashamed for jumping to conclusions when I find out the truth and I go visit him, tell him everything including my initials thoughts and maybe apologize (or not), tell him off for being secretive and not letting me in even if he had a good reason. I cannot imagine not being with him, so I would try and find a way to survive this together (it is my trial as much as it is his!) and beat this thing though it would be hard for me to not show my emotions to him or his family about how scared or hopeless I was feeling. My own way of coping though would be talking with my friends, doctors, researching everything that I can about treatment options, and finally of course prayer for strength to pull through. 
Fear was my primary response, sort of being overwhelmed too maybe.

Scenario 2
I accept seeing as my project is already complete, she isn't actually asking me for answers or ways to cheat, just to help her understand the topic better. I would give her a conceptual understanding and let her take it from there. I wouldn't write her paper for her, or do her research for her. That is for sure.

Whether we are friends or not doesn't matter, she wants to pass the class. I can help her because I am done with mine and can actually afford to seeing as I have the time and knowledge.

Decision-making process - My absolute first thought was "But what if the professor found out?" Then I went with "I am just giving her a conceptual understanding of the topic, I am not cheating or helping her cheat". Then it was " I know my stuff so I can do this" (all this while of course I am thinking and haven't said anything to her apart from maybe "Hang on" or "Let me see". If she had been rude to me I would make her wait, knowing my final answer and just enjoying her tension a bit. (just a tad  ) In my head, I am already forming a skeletal outline of how I can do it, what might work for her, how she can contribute and finally, I Agree.

Scenario 3

I choose Project 1 because it is expansive, genuinely impactful and there is potential for achieving greater understanding through collaborative effort and brainstorming.

What stood out to me in Project 1- Actual impactfulness of the project, potential for collaboration and greater over all understanding of things.

What stood out to me in Project 2- Having to work alone, Narrower focus and in-depth analysis, outcome may or may not be impactful.

Scenario 4

I am excited to be working with them, and thinking about what I can bring to the table.

I think about the viability of each idea, discuss how it can be done and if it can be accomplished in time. If the idea doesn't make sense or is impractical, reject it. In my head, I have already rejected it but call for a democratic procedure trying to subtly influence the persons while voting on it. If they vote against the idea as well, great. But if they don't, I would challenge them to substantiate their reasoning and we might debate about it, if they prove their point I would willingly change my mind for the sake of the project. 

Desire to produce the best project ever, and garner appreciation from the Professor for doing something different and brilliant.

Scenario 5 
-> Talk on the phone for long with friends or go out with them, binge watch my favourite shows, youtube videos (comedy, talk show, TED talks), do tests and quizzes (anything that diverts my mind), take walks outside maybe.

->Watching talk shows, reading engaging books (fiction), listening (and maybe singing along) to upbeat music.

Scenario 6
Lawyer (I am already one, too late to do anything about it lol!) - Intellectual stimulation, dynamic profession, my love for problem solving and dispensing justice or making sure things are done the way they should be. 

Teacher - Engaging with students, facilitating, sharing/passing down knowledge to future generations, igniting a spark in their minds.

Entrepreneur (maybe a social or business entrepreneur) - I get to be my own boss, flexible working hours, it is fun because there is a lot of potential in a budding idea and developing it in any number of ways. 

It was difficult to choose 3 because I have diverse interests, but ultimately after applying much thought I was able to cull the unwanted ones from the list. 

My considerations were - Quality/Nature of Work, Freedom and fun, Intellectual component. 
I imagine finding the most fulfilling kind of work in the legal profession. (And, I am). If not that, a close second might be counselling.

Scenario 7 

My observations

Mysterious
Amazing
Layered and textured (sort of like a marble cake, or when two melting ice creams come together)
Interplay of light and shadows.
Rock that looked like a human face.
Rock that looked like a dog snout (maybe greyhound?)
The water looks shiny, silvery and reflective like a river of molten mercury. 
The angles jutting out oddly, but put together they somehow visually are in sync.
The astronaut-shaped projection to the right of the photo.

I was naturally drawn to those, and saw them first. This is a picture containing many possibilities.

Nothing special, I didn't dislike it. It wasn't powerful or evocative enough to draw me in or make me wonder about it.


----------



## Jinsei

Girl archer said:


> @Jinsei - Could you please analyze my replies and decipher what type you get from them? Great test btw :thumbsup: Any inputs from others would be greatly appreciated as well.


Thanks, I appreciate the compliment and I would be happy to.



Girl archer said:


> Scenario 1
> 1. Hurt and angered by his non response, a bit ashamed for jumping to conclusions when I find out the truth and I go visit him, tell him everything including my initials thoughts and maybe apologize (or not), tell him off for being secretive and not letting me in even if he had a good reason. I cannot imagine not being with him, so I would try and find a way to survive this together (it is my trial as much as it is his!) and beat this thing though it would be hard for me to not show my emotions to him or his family about how scared or hopeless I was feeling. My own way of coping though would be talking with my friends, doctors, researching everything that I can about treatment options, and finally of course prayer for strength to pull through.
> Fear was my primary response, sort of being overwhelmed too maybe.


I get the impression of a very strong Fi influence here. You know clearly what you value and how you feel towards the situation. Most of your comments seem to be centered around your personal value judgments.



Girl archer said:


> Scenario 2
> I accept seeing as my project is already complete, she isn't actually asking me for answers or ways to cheat, just to help her understand the topic better. I would give her a conceptual understanding and let her take it from there. I wouldn't write her paper for her, or do her research for her. That is for sure.
> 
> Whether we are friends or not doesn't matter, she wants to pass the class. I can help her because I am done with mine and can actually afford to seeing as I have the time and knowledge.
> 
> Decision-making process - My absolute first thought was "But what if the professor found out?" Then I went with "I am just giving her a conceptual understanding of the topic, I am not cheating or helping her cheat". Then it was " I know my stuff so I can do this" (all this while of course I am thinking and haven't said anything to her apart from maybe "Hang on" or "Let me see". *If she had been rude to me I would make her wait, knowing my final answer and just enjoying her tension a bit. (just a tad  )* In my head, I am already forming a skeletal outline of how I can do it, what might work for her, how she can contribute and finally, I Agree.


Sounds like you are practically and logically working through this but the bold comment stands out as an Fi value judgment against rudeness lol. So I'm leaning towards your judgment center being Te/Fi and possibly T over F.



Girl archer said:


> Scenario 3
> 
> I choose Project 1 because it is expansive, genuinely impactful and there is potential for achieving greater understanding through collaborative effort and brainstorming.
> 
> What stood out to me in Project 1- Actual impactfulness of the project, potential for collaboration and greater over all understanding of things.
> 
> What stood out to me in Project 2- Having to work alone, Narrower focus and in-depth analysis, outcome may or may not be impactful.


Definitely getting a Te vibe here. You appreciate the logical collaborative effort as well as the impact and relevance of the project.



Girl archer said:


> Scenario 4
> 
> I am excited to be working with them, and thinking about what I can bring to the table.
> 
> I think about the viability of each idea, discuss how it can be done and if it can be accomplished in time. If the idea doesn't make sense or is impractical, reject it. In my head, I have already rejected it but call for a democratic procedure trying to subtly influence the persons while voting on it. If they vote against the idea as well, great. But if they don't, I would challenge them to substantiate their reasoning and we might debate about it, if they prove their point I would willingly change my mind for the sake of the project.
> 
> Desire to produce the best project ever, and garner appreciation from the Professor for doing something different and brilliant.


Again, more Te. Te tends to take a leadership role in situations like this kind of how you described. It also focuses on real world relevance and practicality. 



Girl archer said:


> Scenario 5
> -> Talk on the phone for long with friends or go out with them, binge watch my favourite shows, youtube videos (comedy, talk show, TED talks), do tests and quizzes (anything that diverts my mind), take walks outside maybe.
> 
> ->Watching talk shows, reading engaging books (fiction), listening (and maybe singing along) to upbeat music.


Nothing overtly extroverted here other than going out with friends. Your first function might be an introverted one but from your other answers I don't get the sense that you are overly socially introverted either. I guess the only clarifying question I would ask is this: Do you find there is a limit to your social interaction and you sometimes need time away from people doing individual activities that you listed above in order to recharge? Or do you find there is no real limit and you get energized regardless of whether you are with people or not as long as you are being intellectually stimulated?



Girl archer said:


> Scenario 6
> Lawyer (I am already one, too late to do anything about it lol!) - Intellectual stimulation, dynamic profession, my love for problem solving and dispensing justice or making sure things are done the way they should be.
> 
> Teacher - Engaging with students, facilitating, sharing/passing down knowledge to future generations, igniting a spark in their minds.
> 
> Entrepreneur (maybe a social or business entrepreneur) - I get to be my own boss, flexible working hours, it is fun because there is a lot of potential in a budding idea and developing it in any number of ways.
> 
> It was difficult to choose 3 because I have diverse interests, but ultimately after applying much thought I was able to cull the unwanted ones from the list.
> 
> My considerations were - Quality/Nature of Work, Freedom and fun, Intellectual component.
> I imagine finding the most fulfilling kind of work in the legal profession. (And, I am). If not that, a close second might be counselling.


Interesting, all very extroverted type professions. I'm going to go with T over F here because your drive and focus seems to primarily be on intellectual stimulation.



Girl archer said:


> Scenario 7
> 
> My observations
> 
> Mysterious
> Amazing
> Layered and textured (sort of like a marble cake, or when two melting ice creams come together)
> Interplay of light and shadows.
> Rock that looked like a human face.
> Rock that looked like a dog snout (maybe greyhound?)
> The water looks shiny, silvery and reflective like a river of molten mercury.
> The angles jutting out oddly, but put together they somehow visually are in sync.
> The astronaut-shaped projection to the right of the photo.
> 
> I was naturally drawn to those, and saw them first. *This is a picture containing many possibilities*.
> 
> Nothing special, I didn't dislike it. It wasn't powerful or evocative enough to draw me in or make me wonder about it.


Excellent, your observations seemed very much like subjective relational Si impressions with a hint of Ne influence with that bold statement. All and all I am torn between two types as I am not 100% certain whether you lead with an extroverted or introverted function.

So my analysis would say either:

ESTJ - Te Si Ne Fi
or
ISTJ - Si Te Fi Ne

Leaning towards the former though pending more input as to your own sense of introversion / extroversion. Just remember social introversion while it can hint towards MBTI intro/extroversion... it isn't necessarily indicative of it.


----------



## Girl archer

Jinsei said:


> Thanks, I appreciate the compliment and I would be happy to.
> 
> I get the impression of a very strong Fi influence here. You know clearly what you value and how you feel towards the situation. Most of your comments seem to be centered around your personal value judgments.


I did think that I have a well-developed Fi, however while doing this I realized I had made that sad hypothetical situation all about me. My feelings, how my world was rocked, how I could come through (although he was the one with the disease and the actual suffering), how I was angry or hurt or whatever. I was shocked because I had never seen myself as someone that self-centric. Boy, was your test a revelation for me. 



> Sounds like you are practically and logically working through this but the bold comment stands out as an Fi value judgment against rudeness lol. So I'm leaning towards your judgment center being Te/Fi and possibly T over F.


That rudeness comment struck me later on and I added it. Does that count if it wasn't an initial impression?



> Again, more Te. Te tends to take a leadership role in situations like this kind of how you described. It also focuses on real world relevance and practicality.


Okay, I want to be clear here. I will take the mantle if I absolutely have to, or if there is nobody else willing to do it. Not a follower, and wouldn't mind being the beta to someone else's alpha, cuz I think being an alpha, I would be tied down and I hate being tied down. I would rather contribute ideas, brainstorm with people and do our best possible job with minimal effort and in a fun manner. Cuz if it is not fun, I am out. (if I can be, ie. However in work scenarios when it is not fun anymore I find myself slowing down, becoming dreadfully lazy and unhappy, as well as rebelling against what I have to do by doing something else in that time. Not smart, I know. Back to the hypothetical scenario, I would be just as happy theorizing about some fascinating idea that might lead nowhere just for the heck of it. My approach to the project however is what I mentioned.



> Do you find there is a limit to your social interaction and you sometimes need time away from people doing individual activities that you listed above in order to recharge? Or do you find there is no real limit and you get energized regardless of whether you are with people or not as long as you are being intellectually stimulated?


The latter, as long as I am intellectually stimulated and enjoying the conversations I can be with people for hours together. The limit to social interaction depends on the kind of crowd I am mingling with. If they "get me", nothing could make me happier. 



> Excellent, your observations seemed very much like subjective relational Si impressions with a hint of Ne influence with that bold statement.


Just out of curiosity though @Jinsei, what might an N person's answers look like? 



> So my analysis would say either:
> 
> ESTJ - Te Si Ne Fi
> or
> ISTJ - Si Te Fi Ne
> 
> Leaning towards the former though pending more input as to your own sense of introversion / extroversion. Just remember social introversion while it can hint towards MBTI intro/extroversion... it isn't necessarily indicative of it.


Thank you for your inputs @Jinsei. I am confused by your typing me as an SJ because ironically those are the only two areas that I have consistently scored low scores in. I did the keys2cognition, and the similar minds cognitive functions test and both show an Se/Si of about 55%/45% as opposed to a significantly higher Ne/Ni at 75%/70%. As far as J goes, I think that is the influence of my xNFJ dad and ESFJ mom, left to my own devices I am extremely P-like in character. 

So could you help me understand the reason for this disparity? Not that I wouldn't be chuffed to be an ESTJ woman. but I seek to understand this thing further.


----------



## Jinsei

Girl archer said:


> I did think that I have a well-developed Fi, however while doing this I realized I had made that sad hypothetical situation all about me. My feelings, how my world was rocked, how I could come through (although he was the one with the disease and the actual suffering), how I was angry or hurt or whatever. I was shocked because I had never seen myself as someone that self-centric. Boy, was your test a revelation for me.
> 
> 
> 
> That rudeness comment struck me later on and I added it. Does that count if it wasn't an initial impression?
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I want to be clear here. I will take the mantle if I absolutely have to, or if there is nobody else willing to do it. Not a follower, and wouldn't mind being the beta to someone else's alpha, cuz I think being an alpha, I would be tied down and I hate being tied down. I would rather contribute ideas, brainstorm with people and do our best possible job with minimal effort and in a fun manner. Cuz if it is not fun, I am out. (if I can be, ie. However in work scenarios when it is not fun anymore I find myself slowing down, becoming dreadfully lazy and unhappy, as well as rebelling against what I have to do by doing something else in that time. Not smart, I know. Back to the hypothetical scenario, I would be just as happy theorizing about some fascinating idea that might lead nowhere just for the heck of it. My approach to the project however is what I mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> The latter, as long as I am intellectually stimulated and enjoying the conversations I can be with people for hours together. The limit to social interaction depends on the kind of crowd I am mingling with. If they "get me", nothing could make me happier.
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity though @Jinsei, what might an N person's answers look like?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your inputs @Jinsei. I am confused by your typing me as an SJ because ironically those are the only two areas that I have consistently scored low scores in. I did the keys2cognition, and the similar minds cognitive functions test and both show an Se/Si of about 55%/45% as opposed to a significantly higher Ne/Ni at 75%/70%. As far as J goes, I think that is the influence of my xNFJ dad and ESFJ mom, left to my own devices I am extremely P-like in character.
> 
> So could you help me understand the reason for this disparity? Not that I wouldn't be chuffed to be an ESTJ woman. but I seek to understand this thing further.


Well I was looking at everything strictly in the vacuum of the scenario questionnaire. I didn't even look at the type you already identified with in your profile. Being a J type simply means that the lead extroverted function lies on the judgment axis ie: Fe or Te. For extroverts that would mean the primary function and for introverts it means the auxiliary. All types use their judgment axis though. However if you lead with Ne then you would definitely be a P type. I was getting a general vibe of assertiveness and direction in your answers that threw me off a bit I think.

Also it looks like I got your N/S axis right and I just misread your preference for Ne over Si. Honestly an Ne/Si type would have probably answered scenario 7 much the same way as Si/Ne. It is often hard to differentiate because both N and S work together to form a persons perception center. However, an Si dom would have a description that would be much more closely tied to their own memory / real experience which looking back, yours was kind of lacking.

Also given your additional input, what I was sensing as strong Te could also be the influence of primary Ne coupled with auxiliary Ti. I am still on the fence between Ti/Fe and Fi/Te however. Just to be clear Fi isn't necessarily selfish or self centric. Both Fe and Fi types can be self centric. Fi typically just has a clearer picture of their own position / value judgments on a particular topic / issue / situation. Whereas Fe has an objective outward focus on these value judgments that seeks external group consensus. Just like N and S... F and T work together to form a person's judgment center. So to accurately determine your own axis I would consider where you think your judgments are internally self generated vs outwardly objective and seeking external input. ie: in the feeling (value judgment center) or in the thinking (logic judgment center).

If you do lead with Ne your auxiliary function will be introverted so either Fi or Ti. This would make you either ENFP or ENTP. Take the cognitive function stack test and post your results here, that may help me pin it down. I could be completely off on your F/T axis. Looking back the "rudeness" comment does seem kind of ENTP trollish hahaha. It is slightly possible you could be ENFP (Ne Fi Te Si) however looking at everything given the new input as to your N/S preference I would say ENTP (Ne Ti Fe Si) is probably accurate.


----------



## Girl archer

Jinsei said:


> Well I was looking at everything strictly in the vacuum of the scenario questionnaire. I didn't even look at the type you already identified with in your profile. Being a J type simply means that the lead extroverted function lies on the judgment axis ie: Fe or Te. For extroverts that would mean the primary function and for introverts it means the auxiliary. All types use their judgment axis though. However if you lead with Ne then you would definitely be a P type. I was getting a general vibe of assertiveness and direction in your answers that threw me off a bit I think.
> 
> Also it looks like I got your N/S axis right and I just misread your preference for Ne over Si. Honestly an Ne/Si type would have probably answered scenario 7 much the same way as Si/Ne. It is often hard to differentiate because both N and S work together to form a persons perception center. However, an Si dom would have a description that would be much more closely tied to their own memory / real experience which looking back, yours was kind of lacking.
> 
> Also given your additional input, what I was sensing as strong Te could also be the influence of primary Ne coupled with auxiliary Ti. I am still on the fence between Ti/Fe and Fi/Te however. Just to be clear Fi isn't necessarily selfish or self centric. Both Fe and Fi types can be self centric. Fi typically just has a clearer picture of their own position / value judgments on a particular topic / issue / situation. Whereas Fe has an objective outward focus on these value judgments that seeks external group consensus. Just like N and S... F and T work together to form a person's judgment center. So to accurately determine your own axis I would consider where you think your judgments are internally self generated vs outwardly objective and seeking external input. ie: in the feeling (value judgment center) or in the thinking (logic judgment center).
> 
> If you do lead with Ne your auxiliary function will be introverted so either Fi or Ti. This would make you either ENFP or ENTP. Take the cognitive function stack test and post your results here, that may help me pin it down. I could be completely off on your F/T axis. Looking back the "rudeness" comment does seem kind of ENTP trollish hahaha. It is slightly possible you could be ENFP (Ne Fi Te Si) however looking at everything given the new input as to your N/S preference I would say ENTP (Ne Ti Fe Si) is probably accurate.


I am sleepy now, but I will paste the cognitive functions result now and reply to the rest of your post later. 

this is from the cognitive functions test I took on similarminds.com


Te (Extroverted Thinking) (45%) 
your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods

Ti (Introverted Thinking) (65%) 
your valuation of / adherence to your own internally devised logic/rational

Ne (Extroverted Intuition) (75%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli

Ni (Introverted Intuition) (70%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity

Se (Extroverted Sensing) (50%) 
your valuation of / tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment

Si (Introverted Sensing) (40%) 
your valuation of / focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments

Fe (Extroverted Feeling) (60%) 
your valuation of / adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups

Fi (Introverted Feeling) (75%) 
your valuation of / adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiment

//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
based on your results your type is likely - unclear


----------



## Girl archer

Jinsei said:


> Well I was looking at everything strictly in the vacuum of the scenario questionnaire. I didn't even look at the type you already identified with in your profile. Being a J type simply means that the lead extroverted function lies on the judgment axis ie: Fe or Te. For extroverts that would mean the primary function and for introverts it means the auxiliary. All types use their judgment axis though. However if you lead with Ne then you would definitely be a P type. I was getting a general vibe of assertiveness and direction in your answers that threw me off a bit I think.


I think when I write, my language is stronger and I come across a lot more intense as opposed to if we just sat down and you asked me these questions. You would probably hear more Um, and I might be more distracted narrating things kind of related but not really. So, I think that the responses vary when you write them, as opposed to talk about it. (at least, for me). Also, if you want, you could take a look at my answers on another questionnaire I found on here -http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/831250-entp-enfp-help-me.html#post27574570 (that's my own thread, btw)



> Also it looks like I got your N/S axis right and I just misread your preference for Ne over Si. Honestly an Ne/Si type would have probably answered scenario 7 much the same way as Si/Ne. It is often hard to differentiate because both N and S work together to form a persons perception center. However, an Si dom would have a description that would be much more closely tied to their own memory / real experience which looking back, yours was kind of lacking.


Right, because in the end it is what function we prefer to use or have been conditioned to use, correct @Jinsei? It is not like an N person has no S, and vice versa. You might see a higher preference for following rules or keeping with traditions, because I am trained to do so. As a lawyer. But then, work me isn't the real me who is more open to bending rules and authority resistance. (Like the masks that TV personalities have, it isn't who they are, it doesn't define them) Relationship me isn't the real me. If someone has shown me they are worthy of time and efforts as well as are genuine about their interest in me, and they "get me", I become putty but otherwise I am constantly questioning their actions, motives, being fickle minded. All that was to illustrate my point that Heck, I don't know who I am fully and that's because I guess we aren't fully developed in our 20s, are we? xSTJs bring out my more ENxP side, but with fellow ENxPs I might come across more subdued. 



> Also given your additional input, what I was sensing as strong Te could also be the influence of primary Ne coupled with auxiliary Ti. I am still on the fence between Ti/Fe and Fi/Te however. Just to be clear Fi isn't necessarily selfish or self centric. Both Fe and Fi types can be self centric. Fi typically just has a clearer picture of their own position / value judgments on a particular topic / issue / situation. Whereas Fe has an objective outward focus on these value judgments that seeks external group consensus. Just like N and S... F and T work together to form a person's judgment center. So to accurately determine your own axis I would consider where you think your judgments are internally self generated vs outwardly objective and seeking external input. ie: in the feeling (value judgment center) or in the thinking (logic judgment center).


I would say my judgments are internally self-generated but seeking external validation or common consensus. But just to be clear I understood it and answered correctly, can you give me an example of judgments internally self generated vs outwardly objective and seeking external input?



> If you do lead with Ne your auxiliary function will be introverted so either Fi or Ti. This would make you either ENFP or ENTP. Take the cognitive function stack test and post your results here, that may help me pin it down. I could be completely off on your F/T axis. Looking back the "rudeness" comment does seem kind of ENTP trollish hahaha. It is slightly possible you could be ENFP (Ne Fi Te Si) however looking at everything given the new input as to your N/S preference I would say ENTP (Ne Ti Fe Si) is probably accurate.


The thing with trolling is, I used to do that a lot as a child. I was an extremely annoying kid, that got away with stuff a lot of the time. But then, growing up in an environment where I was repeatedly told to not do things like that because it is not nice, and less filled with trolls I think, to some extent it influenced me. Now, when I do troll people, it is kind of a guilty pleasure. I want to be one of the good ones, but I slip up and it is fun. Like sometimes I realize that I did something for someone not because I cared about them but rather because I wanted to solve their problem, or for my own enjoyment or as an attention-seeking behaviour. That then leads me down a dark path as to whether I have any real feelings, do I actually care about anything, why do I think so much about things, why do I enjoy (emotional) manipulation so much, why do I argue over seemingly insignificant things or say things to heckle people (especially parents and those in authority) and finally as Stephen Colbert would say... who am me?

P.S. Keys2cognition and similarminds were disappointing because they ask leading questions, that I am able to "hack" effectively. I may not know everything about function stacks and how they work manifest, but I do know enough that if I wanted a certain result, I could manipulate my answers to get exactly that. Which makes me wonder, have I been doing that already? Your test was more interesting because there is no way I could guess at your approach or "hack" it. (Yet  )

P.P.S. If I am ENTP, I think I might be an atypical one. I am not typically into science fiction, anime and stuff. I think I am more of a literary type of ENTP. When I took the What Kind of Rational are You? test on clearerthinking.org (now, that is one of the good ones btw), I scored The Journalist.


----------



## Lion daughter

Got a question to your functions key:


What if you are :
Ne- Fe - Se - Ti ??


----------



## keeatonn

Hey everyone, I'm new here and have had trouble typing myself. I tried to go through the key and do it myself but that didn't end up working so well. If anyone would be willing to reply to me and help type me I would greatly appreciate it, thank you in advance!

SCENARIO 1: I'm feeling extremely saddened because my significant other is going to die. It hurts that they felt like breaking it off with me was more important than being honest and letting the both of us deal with the situation. I don't need my feelings spared, all I would want is to love and help them through it until the end. The primary focus of my feelings would either be towards my significant other or towards myself because of what I would be losing as well, I couldn't imagine losing them.

SCENARIO 2: I'll help him out, the professor won't even know so whats the big deal? The thing that sticks out the most is that I'm at the top of the class, if that's the case then surely I can help out the guy. My decision making process flows pretty fast, I would say I'm rather decisive and have no problem reaching my decisions and helping them out. It ultimately is really indifferent to me whether or not they pass or fail even though we are somewhat acquaintances, it's their fault.

SCENARIO 3: Project 2 seems more appealing to me, I like that it has one specific focus as opposed to many. I would rather focus on 1 thing than 5. Although I would still much rather work in a group setting and not alone. The focus on 1 or a few topics influenced my decision the most. I also like the idea of having my work shown to others, I like the attention and admiration/ acknowledgement that could come from it.

SCENARIO 4: I make sure everyone and myself is heard. I'm open to everyone else's ideas, although I may still have a slight preference towards mine unless I see a more valuable one come along. When a decision is made, I make sure that everyone agrees on it and move on from there. I would probably take up a position as a leader of sorts, making sure a few deadlines are set but nothing too far in advance just a few building blocks.

SCENARIO 5: Perhaps playing some xbox or watching some netflix. It'd be a toss up between that and going out with friends, it would depend on what we did and who it was with. I draw non physical energy from talking with friends or just relaxing on the couch watching tv.

SCENARIO 6: actor - I'm drawn to this because I have a passion for being on the stage and performing for others. I love the attention and I love the idea of delving somewhere else and being someone else. As well as being able to express myself and be unapologetic in who I am and what I do.
musician - I've always had a passion for music whether it be piano or singing. But that just isn't a realistic option of a career choice so I've veered away. But again, the attention, expression, and passion for music is very appealing.
psychologist - Psychology has always been interesting to me. I've always loved learning more about myself and even helping others deal with their problems because it makes me feel important. It's also the most practical of the 3 and my top choice.
It was very easy to pick these 3, considering money was evenly compensated. If that wasn't the case my answers would have changed. I imagine the most fulfillment equally in all of these because I love them all. Although practicality was definitely something I considered. Acting and being a Musician isn't likely to be a steady career choice.

SCENARIO 7: I noticed immediately the tall walls and the rocks and the light pouring in in the back. I felt kind of distressed because from the way it is perceived it seems like you are in the dark and you can't tell whether the light is coming towards you or away from you.


----------



## Schmendricks

I'll toss one in, too, if that's all right! I tentatively identify as a ENTP, but pff I've tested as literally everything N > S at some point or another and I'm not sure whether even that is trained-in more than all-natural - all I'm confident in is that I'm probably P > J and I'm even more baffled now as to what's on the mark for me since I only recently started digging into functions and their orders.

*SCENARIO 1*

_ Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer. _

I wouldn't be sad or scared I'm going to lose them because that's then and this is now, and mistakes and miraculous recoveries happen, however slim the chance of them is. I _would_ be really confused, stung, and genuinely worried about the sudden break-off, however - and I'd try to get into contact with them, with wanting to do something "about" it occupying most of my thoughts. I wouldn't try to ambush them or do anything more than send them messages ending with "please respond, I'm seriously worried", but I'd figure they're feeling lonely over it, try hard to home in more precisely on what they're feeling and what they want through correspondence with them if they answer me and see if I can convince them to let me help them or put their mind more at ease if they answer me, or let the sentiment I'd hope to send by trying to reach them be the closest thing I can do to that if they don't.


*SCENARIO 2* 

_ You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class._

Admittedly, my first reaction would be to inwardly huff a sigh - I like discussing things but I don't like teaching them in an involved, private process since it feels like tedious, unnecessary checking of things I already know; for the same reason, I don't like answering questions like "How was your day?" or "What kind of work do you do?" Ultimately, though, while if I had anything more pressing to work on, I'd tell them that I'd love to but I can't, feel genuinely sorry about it, and ask them if the test went all right later, I'd be compelled to help them out. Offering them my notes or any books I've used that they haven't might cross my mind, but I'd probably write it off on any possibility that it'd be too obvious they were "fed" information that they wouldn't parsed otherwise and lead to us both getting in trouble. If I did have the time to give them a tutoring session, I'd pose a few evenings that looked open for me and set one with them on which we could sit down together and go over the material's concepts via looking at the questions and seeing how they play out in practice through the solutions.


*SCENARIO 3*

_ Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood._

I'd pick the first of the two strictly because it sounds more "real", rewarding, and fun to "play" with than the second - even if the latter's area of focus was one that I was particularly interested in, focusing on it sounds like it'd be a lonely pursuit when the alternative was available and like something I could study up on on my own time. The fact that one would be a group endeavor and one would be solitary wouldn't be much of a factor in the decision; there are reasons I like both types of work (the former keeps a flow of ideas and perspectives popping up for consideration, engagement, and synthesis while the latter leaves room to keep your work/work style personalized and your style proverbially un-cramped).


*SCENARIO 4*

_ Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project._

I introduce myself and sit for a bit to come up to speed with the rest of the group without disrupting the flow they've already gotten into and start gaining momentum in the discussion with comments, suggestions, and "what if"s, trying to cap the discussion off with collaborative assembly of a game plan.


*SCENARIO 5*

_ It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.
_

The particulars of what I'd do throughout that day would depend on my exact mood and who or what was available to me at the time, but thinking of what'd definitely be plausible off the top of my head, I can imagine myself taking a bath and sleeping in on Friday, then taking a walk to a café for a drink and some kind of a treat on Friday morning, working on a few personal projects on my laptop, and then grabbing vodka, going to the movies, going home, having some more vodka, and then listening to music and/or watching funny or interesting videos for the remainder of the night until I didn't have much of a choice but to nod off, and waking up in a great mood on Sunday.


*SCENARIO 6*

_ You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor_

1. Actor. I took acting classes when I was young; I miss it _greatly_. I like creative communication and dramatic articulation, trying to wrap my mind around personas and voices other than mine, and leaving an impression on people.

2. Artist. I've painted all my life in various mediums and I've loved every one of them; the process of uniquely aesthetically improving something right in front of you and hitting the notes that make a highlight, shade, or bit of plane contrast "pop" is a delight and I'd love to "play with beauty" for a living - practicing art gives you plenty of excuse to peruse it and chat about it, too.

3. Musician. I've got much the same opinion on music as I do on painting except... it's audial instead of visual. I'm not exactly a natural musician (I've written plenty of lyrics for fun before, but I'm not a great singer, and while I've got some understanding of music through basic classes and hands-on messing around and feeling out the logic, I'm not all that dexterous with any instrument), but music is still something I'd love to be involved with in some capacity.

Picking these three was dead easy - I love the arts and would be all over the opportunity for a living in any of them. The idea of entrepreneurship does also sound attractive for what it can do, but an artistic career would be much more of one I could feel personally connected to/invested in identifying with, and can afford a certain amount of influence and resources for future endeavors/experiments to a particularly successful holder.


*SCENARIO 7*

_Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?_

Short Effective Scenario Questionnaire 2.0 (Self-Type)-paintedcanyon1fb.jpg

It's the shifting light on the canyon wall that most immediately and most strongly stuck out to me, and so did the contrast between the all-and-nothing-lit, warmly-colored canyon wall and the smooth, blurred and reflective darkly-colored water - I really like the boldness of textural and both light- and color-based bright/dark contrast in imagery. The trees disturb that for me from a purely aesthetic standpoint, but I still like the image okay in a relatively plain sense - it's a nice scene of a pretty place.


----------



## castor888

Scenario 1: I would feel absolutely devastated. Knowing that my significant other was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer is a tough pill to swallow. I would feel this way because I know there's a strong chance that I could lose the person I love. However, at the same time, it would let me know that she did not leave me because she lost feelings, but rather that she wanted to protect me. She did not want me to feel this devastation which is why she ended the relationship without telling me. It would give me the clarity that I was seeking and make me feel an indescribable feeling within me, knowing that she truly loves me and cares about me. I would want to spend as much time as possible with her, now knowing how she truly cares about me.

Scenario 2: I would not help them. If I were to help them, it would only be with a small thing here or there. Despite the fact that I would probably not get caught, I would still be afraid that I may get caught helping my friend. I know that the professor would be quite suspicious that my friend suddenly gets a really good mark on a take home test, despite barely passing the class. I would feel kind of bad for my roommate because I wouldn't want to see him fail. However, I know that this would be a chance for me to bond with my roommate and that I'm throwing any hopes of us getting close out the window by not helping him. The thing that stands out to me is that the professor made it clear he wants everyone to work on the assignment alone, and it would just scare me to get caught. Also, the fact that my roommate and I are not close definitely makes it a lot easier to turn him down.

Scenario 3: I think I would like to work on Project 1, with the team. Although I am capable of working on my own, I think having people with me to help me when I get stuck on a problem, or to provide ideas, would be extremely helpful. Being able to work with people at the same intellectual level as me on a problem sounds very fun and exciting to me. Additionally, I would not feel under too much stress or pressure as I would be when working alone. Also, Project 1 has a significant impact on the company whereas Project 2 does not, which will make me feel much more satisfied and accomplished in the end.

Scenario 4: I would be very excited in this situation, as it is very rare to work in a group where everyone makes valuable contributions and puts in their fair share of work. At the same time, not all the ideas that are being thrown around will be good ones. I would feel obligated to turn down any bad ideas, or perhaps tweak them so that it better fits with what we are working with. I would also make sure I do my fair share of work and pitch ideas. I don't necessarily like to lead, but I am willing to do so if needed.

Scenario 5: I would play videos games, watch Netflix and listen to music all weekend. I definitely prefer to be alone to recharge as I find going out and being with people, although sometimes very fun and exciting, to be quite tiring and exhausting and tiring after a long time. Any time I can get to spend time alone is great. 

Scenario 6: Computer programmer, engineer and medical doctor were the 3 careers that stood out most to me. I picked these 3 careers in under 10 seconds. Super easy choice (especially for computer programmer and engineer)! I love maths, science, technology, and anything that involves thinking and problem solving.

Scenario 7: I notice that the rocky walls are very tall and that there appears to be some random green trees in the middle of the lake, along with some more worn down trees. It definitely makes me feel curious to see why those trees are there and if there is anything else there. Additionally, I would want to see what else is further down the lake. The photo did not appeal that much. It was mostly the green trees that made me curious. However, this photo did not invoke any strong feelings out of me.


----------



## Monroe

SCENARIO 1

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer. 

- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?

_I would feel just ...beyond words for the situation, but I would imagine they were trying to save me from being hurt, thinking about the span of their life and their health. I wouldn't want them to weather it alone while I respect that idea. I would also try to take care of their loved ones during that time. _
- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?

_I'd be beyond bitter but I guess--that is what happens in life. I would just focus on getting through the days and helping the best I could. _

SCENARIO 2 

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.

- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?

_I would help mentor them, but I would not be happy they waited until the very end with a test to ask for help. _

- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?

_If someone asks for help, it can be hard for them. I'd mentor only and if they aren't good at the subject career wise and don't change things, they will fail in that arena. I don't think it's a huge deal. _

- Describe the flow of your decision making process.

_I wouldn't want the responsibility of a class on my shoulders on their behalf. _



SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.

- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?

_I would be torn as I would love impact and I don't mind bouncing ideas off other people. But I would want to do my own thing and I would plan on making it good enough so it would impact the company._

- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?
_I would like to work on my own without a lot of confusion. I generally work better alone._

SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.


- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.

_I would take my own part of the project and try to make it wonderful. I would see if their ideas were practical and encourage people to start early because something could always happen. I would ask for their information to keep talking about ideas._

- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.

_Past experience with groups, I've seen some bad outcomes for group projects._
SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.

- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?

Write and draw. Explore the city. Tinker around with ideas. 

- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?

Writing. Creating stories. Tinkering with electronics, trying to design things 


SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor


- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?

Actor, Engineer, Medical Doctor

- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?

Difficult because I was interested in two other fields. But I picked my strengths.

- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?

Making more independent control and making an impact. With acting, your work lasts forever if you are good (ahah). And I like having challenges. 



SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?

Short Effective Scenario Questionnaire 2.0 (Self-Type)-paintedcanyon1fb.jpg

- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.

The middle portion with what looks bright, intense. 

- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?

Something adventurous. Powerful. 

- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?

It did appeal to me but it was not something that would stick with me.


----------



## roxas_123

Hello. Registered recently in the forum and I'm in doubt about me being an INFP or ISFP, so I've decided to give this a chance 

SCENARIO 1

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE
Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.

At first, while not knowing about the cancer, I would act a little prideful and individualistic, feeling as if she just felt something not right about me and the wedding, then she decided to leave me because of that, so I would be would trying to think and discover why she left me, what’s the matter of she deciding that a good 2 years relationship must end. After knowing about the cancer, I would then understand it was all to protect me from the pain of facing the problem with her, to try and not make me suffer. Then I would feel the need to go and support her, she made the right for me, and I’ll do the same for her, even if it’s painful, she still loves me. The main focus of my feelings and emotions would be the problem of the relationship, and then would change to try and support/comfort her.

SCENARIO 2 

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.

While being a little reluctant to accept, I would say yes. He did nothing wrong to me and he’s just trying to get his grades as I would. I understand why the professor asked us to do it alone, and it is because we must learn to work alone and to be independent. I appreciate that, but it’s not right to leave a good guy hanging there. I would like someone to do that for me, too. It isn’t wrong to “guide him”, I’m not answering the questions for him, and I’m just trying to make him understand how to do it. At first, when he asked me for help, I would think he’s just asking for help to get the job done, hence why I’m reluctant. Then, I would consider helping him because of his reasons and our good terms while living together, and would say yes. 
SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.

While both projects have good and bad things, I would choose the 2nd project. From personal experience, working with people it’s not so good. There will be disagreements between the members of the group which can cause the project to be a failure. Also, normally people don’t have the depth to work properly. People can just be doing stupid things because they’re bored and not paying attention to their jobs. While I could have problems while looking for the depth of the 2nd project by myself, I always could ask for a little help. I prefer to do my own stuff. 

SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.

If the ideas they’re exposing are appealing to me, I’ll agree to work on my part. I prefer to do my own bidding because I can get a little bossy with others when I’m in control of the group, so I would ask the group to put up an idea that all members could work on and respect. I would just ask for an idea everyone could agree with, so the job can be done properly by every member of the group. One thing that would be good (even if I don’t like it) would be doing various meetings to organize us and help each other to solve problems about each individual part of the project. 



SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.

When on a weekend, I like to be relaxed on my room playing videogames, writing, listening to music or watching some series I like. I need to change the focus of my attention to something I enjoy. I may be tired, but these things get me going pretty well. If my friends asked me to go with them, I would doubt about it. Maybe I accept, but I prefer to relax and have time to myself.

SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor

My top 3 would be Psychologist, Musician or Artist. It’s not difficult for me to choose. I have a clear mind about my job, and it must be centered in me expressing myself, not others trying to make me work for something I don’t like. The things I matter the most about the careers I’ve chosen are being independent, people centered and somewhat artistic. The most fulfillment would come after my desired goal is met, which is releasing my potential and become the best version of me. I must evolve and get better to be happy, so that helps me to know me too, as a self-discovery.

SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?

The first detail I see in the image is the contrast between three different things: water, rocks and trees. The colors and textures are very different and all beautiful. Also it looks like that place is really calm, with only wind and water sounding there. It would be a perfect place to meditate, because you’re in the middle of nature, with life and ground to be with you.


----------



## FirebornJulia

I was initially typed as ISFJ when I first took the MBTI test, but been constantly getting different results from different tests. So it would be nice to get some clarity on what my main functions are. I tried the key, but couldn't figure out how to determine the functions. Here's what I got:

SCENARIO 1

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer. 

- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?

My worry would make me feel as if it's my fault because I made a mistake/that I kept repeating my mistakes that he is acting distant and is now annoyed with my behavior.

But I also understand that I can't force him to talk if he doesn't feel like he's ready. I would try to put myself in his position and try to think of the reasons why I would act like that. For example, maybe he thinks that:
- "It's pointless to get married/continue our relationship if I'm just going to end up in a grave in a couple of months."
- "I didn't want you to see me in my weakest/vulnerable state."
- I didn't want to burden/worry/let you down/disappoint you."
- "I was afraid of leaving you alone and depressed"
- "You won't be able to move on and find someone else when I die."

So when it gets depressing like that, it's nice to know that another person is willing to work together with you to get through that difficult time and to let you know that they really care for you. They want to help, but they just don't know how.

- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be? 

Anxious

SCENARIO 2

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.

- How do you respond to your roommate?s request and why?

I would hesitate at first, and then say, "just this once, I'll help." I would help because i might need their help in the future, but mostly because I can sympathize with what they are going through because it has happened to me before.

- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?

The things in this scenario that has a strong influence on my decision making is that this is the first time my roommate has asked for help. Plus it wouldn't hurt to help her when she needs it the most. I feel as if my roommate has to repeat the class, and does this test again, she would just fail it since she doesn't know how to solve the problem. But if she can learn what techniques to use and why she needs to use it to solve the problem, then that means she will understand the material better.

- Describe the flow of your decision-making process.

Basically, I see myself in my roommate and I feel compelled to help her because I've had people help me out before. That feeling you get when your pupil comes back and tells you how much of difference you made in their day/that they appreciate you for helping them out. It's nice.

SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two. 

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.


- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?

Project 2 appeals to me the most because I can focus on just a single area and not have to worry about affecting other areas (ABC) if I do something to area X. I don't have to brainstorm too much and feel overwhelmed with trying to reinvent the plan multiple times.

- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?

The "project with a specific and narrow focus" with an "in depth analysis" stood out the most. I feels like it gives me at least something to start with and doesn't make me feel overwhelmed with questions on the best way to do this project.

I love it when I can learn as much new things/dig deeper into a subject as I can until I become an expert on it. Because then, if anything goes wrong, I can either fix it (minor repairs) or improve on it and make it even better than before.

SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project. 

- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.

Let's say the group project was about how to get cats to not sleep on your bed.

My behavior is that I would be listening to whatever the person had to say and then adding onto whatever it is that they are contributing. Or giving examples that counteract the suggestions that were being tossed out.

I also like seeing all the possible ways to a problem and seeing what works and what doesn't. Makes it easier to narrow it down to a single or a least a few good ideas. Example:

Person A: How about we distract it with a toy before it jumps on the bed.
Me: Or how about attaching toy filled with catnip to the foot of the bed with a fishing rod that you can lower down the moment the cat enters the door?
Person B: What about shutting the door so it can't get in the room?
Me: but then she/he will start scratching and meowing at the door really loud. Um, how about... Picking it up and putting back on the floor every time they jump on the bed?

- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.

Bouncing ideas off of other people and seeing what they think off. I like to see what other people can offer and if I can learn something new/see things from their point of view/improve my own views into something better.

SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.

- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?

Watching a movie together with family/watching tv because I can relax, be absorbed into the action of the plot and maybe have some family bonding time.

Either that, or going out to the mall to get a change of scenery and see what is new.

- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?

Or relaxing outside breathing in fresh air because it smells so fresh and calming. I like absorbing in the scenery and listen to the feel the warmth of the sun and the wind in my hair.

SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled. 

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor 

- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?

1. Musician: (Performing a variety of different song types, traveling the world to perform live)
2. Scientist (Educate others, create a plan to figure out what is needed to be done to reach goals)
3. Engineer (Building and designing machines or equipment, testing for effectiveness/repairing machines)

- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?

Difficult because I couldn't decide which job I would enjoy being in without researching on what kind of job it was first. I don't want to feel like I have to do this job because it was the only choice/that someone wanted me to do it. I wanted that job because I choose it for myself.

- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?

I would probably find the most fulfillment being an Engineer because I can create something where I can experiment with it to see how it works. I can see a way where I can help other people make their lives just a little bit easier or reduce the time it takes to do something. I can use my experience and apply it in depth to whatever project I am work on.

SCENARIO 7
Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?

- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.

The light that shines into the cave, the green trees that seem to light up the bottom of the rock, and the rock in the middle that looks like a pig.

- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?

I think I focus on the lights because it is warm and gives me a sense of hope compared to the dark and cold feeling of the water and shadows of the cave. I looked at the trees next because I like the color green and it makes me wonder how the tree is able to absorb the water. Do the roots grow through the cracks in the ground and flow out into the water to get its nutrients? The pig rock stood out to me because I like to imagine inanimate objects as living things and pretend that it will come alive and try to eat me. Then I will fend it off with a broken branch or lure it into the water, so that it will erode into smaller piggies.

- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why? 

I didn't think that there could be trees in a cave, so that was something that I thought was cool to learn. I can imagine the cool feel of the water, hear the silence/echoes bouncing off the canyon walls. I like images like this because I can imagine all the possible things that could happen.


----------



## DuCiel

Could I get some input on my mom's answers? I'm aware she didn't go into much detail so it could be very hard to type her from this. She often stopped typing and started explaining it out loud to me instead. I'm most interested in the 7th question particularly. I'm such a strongly expressed N that all answers seem more S than mine, so I don't have a good reference point for whether this was an S or N response

*Scenario 1. *
Sad. I feel he is staying away as an act of love for me and heroism. I would try to see him and comfort him in his last days. (_yeah that's all she said._)

*Scenario 2:* 
I help, while at the same time keeping all help general--kind of like the OM coaches help the kids. I enjoy helping people succeed and feel a certain low-level responsibility to my roommate and regard pitching in as an investment in future good relations and don’t think it's such a bad thing to help her. I have a standard mode of response to people who need help and it’s support is a mutual thing.


*Scenario 3:* 
Project 1. Because it’s challenging, important, has wide-ranging significant results, and yes, I like its collaborative aspect.

*Scenario 4:* 
I would take notes so good ideas aren’t forgotten. I would look for the common threads or overlaps among the ideas and how they might tie together into a overall project. Then set up timelines as to how the project will unfold and who does what.

*Scenario 5:* 
Take a hot bath and read a book. 

*Scenario 6:* 
Entrepreneur, manager, lawyer. It was easy and hard because I know in the past I would have loved to be a counselor, shrink or clergy but now I know how exhausting that kind of work is

*Scenario 7.* 
Cool place to kayak or canoe through. There is a place like this in virgin gorda i have always wanted to visit.

I thought of it because I first saw a similar pic about 30 years ago and have intended to visit that spot ever since.

It appeals to me because it represents environment I have not yet visited, it has some sunlight in it which keeps it from being totally gloomy and the green on the edge makes it appealing and it speaks to me of travel and adventure.


----------



## gambino

Seems very interesting, some of my answers seem to be giving off non Fi-Te vibes which is interesting since i type as INFP

1. After hearing about the cancer I would be shocked and would be unable to process how I feel then obviously incredibly upset. Within myself I would feel anger about how she handled the situation because if we were evidently so far into a relationship it would have to be a case of seeking support from each other in the worst of moments. Despite this I would see past this, as it’s a terrible piece of news to hear and I could empathise with her. The primary focus of my feelings would be on her and how she is doing/feeling/coping etc, my own needs would be pushed to one side. Honestly the majority of my negative emotions would probably flow to the situation as opposed to her. I would support her decision as to whether to stay with her or stay apart but once that decision was made it would be final.


2. I would respond to my roommates request by agreeing to help this person. This is because I understand how much it sucks to be really struggling with something and just not be able to complete it. Also we are on good terms and so I have no negative feelings towards this person. The fact the professor said not to work together makes no difference to me, if I can go through the questions and help him actually understand the material that’s better than him just grabbing answers off me anyway or him failing due to a lack of knowledge. And he’s still learning. Since we’re not actually close I’m probably going to have a maximum time I spend helping him and not indefinitely as I don’t care enough about his grade, but a helping hand is nice. 


3. Project 1. The multi-departmental variety in the project would allow for a much broader scope of understanding the problem which would help, as there are multiple angles to consider in the overall conclusion, each one which must work alone and as part of the whole. The significant amount of impact it would have on company operations is also a major pulling factor, that the outcome of the work actually makes a sizeable difference. Working with multiple people on the task is also good because multiple ways of attacking the problem and foolproofing. Working alone is how I prefer to work though and sitting down to work on a problem alone would be fine to do, though the occasional brainstorm off another mind might be needed. 



4. In this situation I would be taking as much time as possible to listen to all of their ideas. Once I’ve heard an idea the first thought is whether the idea is worth more time considering. If it is then I will begin dissecting the idea at various stages to understand the general motive behind the idea and how it could then be taken a step further or improved in some way. As I listen to the ideas there would probably be one that has stuck with me a lot and I will then present ways of merging this path into other ideas or ideas of my own. My general motive is to take their ideas and figure out if they can work with mine on a bigger more powerful level. 


5. Music will be the first and most constant activity. Generally it will suit my mood, plus the mood of whatever environment I’m in (rainy days get rainy day music). Probably I’ll want to read a book, I’ve been reading since a kid and I just love being taken for a great ride from a story. For the same reason I watch some TV shows but only a select few, or perhaps a movie. Generally I stay at home or indoors and just allow my body and mind to rest, nothing too strenuous . It helps to have a few conversations with a friend via messaging, its my way of touching base with the outside world.

6. Musician – I love creating things and music is a great outlet for ideas. Like most people music is an integral part of my life and it would be the most fulfilling job. Because it’s autonomous, if chosen to be, just my ideas and thoughts and feelings expressed in a way that’s magical. Performing is also a big rush and there’s nothing like life on stage.

Actor – Once again, it’s about the creation that occurs with the actor and their character. Becoming someone else for a brief period and being part of a story. The performance aspects and relative autonomy/choice in roles is also a major aspect. 

Scientist – Since being an author isn’t on the list. I’m at university studying physics so this wasn’t too hard. Though I think that genetics and biochemistry is probably the most fascinating aspect so maybe I would go down that route. This time it’s about having the problem in front of you and having to apply every facet of your mind, creativity, intelligence, and perseverance, to crack it. And at the end you have a truth, or what we think is a truth that gets down to the fundamentals of existence and can provide huge insight and advancement. 

Overall it was pretty easy to pick which professions I would choose despite the choice. None of the others really interested me at all and while I find the topics behind them interesting and stimulating I don’t think the jobs would be. 


7. I like the expansive feel to the photo, it’s a big space that’s intensely closed off. I get the sense of the enormity and weight of the rock. I’m drawn to the contrast between the light in the top of the picture and the darkness of the water level. The dark rocks at the bottom of the photo stand out to me the most as it’s the only part of the photo I can’t see and my curiosity is to focus more of my attention there. Also there’s something mystical about the water and the dark ground.


----------



## Rose for a Heart

*SCENARIO 1**

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.*​
*
- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?
I would at first (when I didn't know he has cancer) feel very betrayed and scared of feeling worthless. Feel that I have done something horribly wrong or that he lied to me for the last two years because I mean nothing to him.

Then when I realize he has cancer at first I would feel relieved that it's not me quickly followed by panic that someone that means something to me is going to leave me forever. Then I would be worried about what he is himself going through and would want to talk to him. 

- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?
How it makes me feel. Just wanted to mention that I do have a problem trusting people so that may be influencing my decisions.**


SCENARIO 2 
FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.​
- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?
I would help her, as for why...idk, I feel bad for her and would love to be able to help her understand something. Specially something that comes easily to me.

- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?
I don't have much to say for this haha. If I came to someone for help in that moment, I would want them to help me too. But that's not even the primary reason I would help her. I would help because I truly want to. 

- Describe the flow of your decision making process.
*Roommate makes request*
[okay, I am already done with this and would be kinda tedious to go through that again, but I obviously can't say no to her specially when it could be the difference between pass and fail. And oh, I feel excited about this material (assuming that if it comes easy to me I must also like it) and would like to be able to explain it to someone (possibly a bit of a satisfaction from showing off you understand something, but mostly hoping to really make the difference in the other person's understanding of that material and reach through to them).]
"Sure, what do you need help with?"


SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.​

- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?
second obviously, first of all I am turned off by the "work in a team" aspect, as most people I have worked "in a team with" think I am stupid because I am shy, and in general I don't like them (they are mean), specially the "leaders." Idk if its just my experience with college intro science classes (they all assume they are on their way to become doctors or scientists specially the first and second year). But if I could choose my team that would make that option more attractive. 

Anyways, I would like the second one more because I get to do something on my own, and it is super meaningful to me because it would help me understand something I care about. I would find the first option exhausting tbh.

- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?
-the team thing as I said above
-I like the idea of doing something I truly like as opposed to it "having an effect on the world" (unless of course it's something I am passionate about) but leaving me feeling unfulfilled and empty.
-I like the narrow focus thing too, because with things I am truly interested in, I would love to be able to just stop doing "effective things" and just take a break pick a small but hopeful window into the depth of it and shine a light on it. I would be extremely happy. 
SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.
- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.​I am too shy to tell someone I don't like their idea, and feel self-conscious if I suggest my own. For example, if its a psych class and we can just pick any topic we want, I would love to do mental illnesses and/or neurological disorders. The latter not so much but I am scared the former would scare people away. Yes I do find it interesting because I have had experience with it, plus its an anomaly and gives valuable insight into understanding myself and what "normal" means and if its all even healthy. Plus I have a lot of compassion for the mentally ill. Sorry I know the question was more vague than this but I started talking about something more specific. 

I would probably not say anything which again will give them the impression I don't know anything even though that's not true. 

- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.
I want to remain hidden and showing what I truly care about and exposing my ideas could mean people know me in a way and that is scary to me. 


SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.​
- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?
Sleep, thinking, daydreaming, netflix (well this is more of an escape rather than recharge). More thinking/daydreaming.

- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?
Thinking about things. Specifically things relevant to me. Understanding the self. Books can certainly help with this although they are not the only thing. Books/poetry are the primary art forms I would be attracted to when looking for insight into a self (any self, but get more excited if I can relate), or self-expression.
SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor


​- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?
MD, Psychologist, Child Care

- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?
Not really. I still like the idea of an artist though or specifically a writer, but I could also do that on the side. 

- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?
Obvious thing that stands out to me is caring for people, specifically those vulnerable or injured in some way. Plus the hunger for knowledge would probably be satisfied by the MD (If I could also do Ph.D.) as well as Psychologist professions. 

SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?[/spoiler]
 










 






- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.
THE LIGHT. It's beautiful. I don't know how to explain it, the picture just makes me feel good.

- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?
First of all, if could be here, I would be here by myself. I love the protectiveness of the cave and at the same time the light is inviting you to come out but then you can go back in also and feel safe. I love water, idk what more to say about that tbh. The water here looks calm and would make me also feel peaceful. I would probably spend a lot of time touching and looking at the rocks because those look cool. 

- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?
*As I have said above. 
I can't find anything that doesn't appeal to me.





 







 







 







 







 







 







 







 







 







 







 







 







 







 







 







 







 






*
* *




@_Jinsei__ 
_I have looked through the key, but just wanted to get your opinion on this. What type do you see?


----------



## MiloMoon

*NOTES* When I do take tests, I type either INTP or INFJ. I do really want some input on my answers. I'm going to go through the key now and add my guesses in underneath my answers. 

*SCENARIO 1

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.

- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?*

I would be devastated for him, and my mind would go straight into images of his suffering, the sadness of his family. I would immediately feel all of that, and I would have a hard time holding my composure. My eyes are welling up trying to answer this because my emotional response is too strong, so I will probably have to take a break in between answering these questions. Putting myself in these kind of situations causes a big physical response, chest tightness, throat tightness, etc. I don't know if it's relevant. Okay, break taken. I feel like I put myself too far in scenarios and it becomes so real that I can't handle it. What happens is I would break down, getting all of these pictures and feelings of someone suffering and falling apart, and in order to be able to cope, I dissociate from myself, from the person in my mind, from the pictures, pain, and feelings. Why do I feel this way? It's hard to put a reason to it. Is it because of love? I don't know. I can't even come up with words to explain it. No words seem to cover the breadth of of why. It's just there. I could say maybe it's the feeling of human suffering, it is overwhelming and unbearable.

*- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?*

My primary focus would be his feelings, and secondly his family's feelings. I would be feeling all of that first. I think my feelings would come up in private later, and at that point I would feel betrayed by life. I might even get to a point where I refuse to believe or accept it, maybe until I see him again, then I would know. This is too hard to answer.


*So reading the key, I see I didn't give a response that included taking any kind of action, so there was really no decision involved for me, just intense feelings. I'm guessing this is Fe? I felt like I would respect his decision, and be there in any way he needed me to be at the time. Like I said though, I tend to dissociate under intense stress to avoid these overpowering emotional responses. It's not always possible and I can't know how I'll really react until I'm in the room face to face really. It's all up in the air at that point. Fe though?*


*SCENARIO 2

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.

- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?*
If I knew that she had really been spending a lot of time on the test, and she'd already put forth a lot of effort and was still having so much trouble, I would help her. I would tell her that I would sit with her, and she should make suggestions based on the material. I wouldn't give her answers directly in any way. I would attempt to ask her questions that would stimulate her mind to search in the right direction for the answer.

*- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?*
I get a sense of desperation from her. It is a terrible feeling to fail at anything. I would feel extremely guilty if she gave up or failed when I could have possibly helped her. It could effect the rest of her life possibly, at least in my mind. 

*- Describe the flow of your decision making process.*
It's again hard for me to put into words. I'm not sure how to describe it and I don't know why. I think it's because my decision making process in this instance it wouldn't feel like it has a flow. If I base this on my feeling process alone, it's like an emotional assault. Let me try now.. so I hear her asking me for help, and immediately feel some kind of tight dissapointment in my chest, not my dissapointment, hers. I think it's not easy for everyone to ask for help either. My initial response would be one of encouragement, trying to tell her that she shouldn't be hard on herself. I would look for reasons why she might have been having a tough time, stress, anything going on in her life, or just state that the material is tough for everyone, even me. After trying to give her some positivity, I'd try to work with her in a way she's most comfortable with, and try to be very patient and encouraging to her. I feel like anyone can learn something, but if you feel like you can't, you're not even going to try.


*This one I'm confused on. I think it's Fe, but I'm not sure. This is why i get confused about the cognitive functions, because I can't tell if my motivations are inwardly driven or outward. It feels like personal values and concern about outcomes for her.*


*SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.

- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?*
Project 1 initially sounds more exciting, because of the bigger impact on the company and it might be interesting to hear everyone's ideas. On the other hand, I might not get a chance to even have my ideas heard if the people I'm supposed to work with are very overbearing. So it depends on the group. I have a feeling I would do more listening than anything unfotunately. Even if I felt like my ideas were better, I wouldn't be likely to push them.
Project 2 I know I would be good at it, focusing on a problem, finding out what makes it tick, and getting to the root of it. I could brainstorm possible solutions. Maybe even find a way that it would make a positive impact on the company.

*- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?*
I think with project 1 I would spend too much time trying to fix other people's incomplete or broken ideas, and being stuck finding ways to "make it work" to even be able to figure out a better way. With project 2 I think I could do a little more creatively, and not just be fixing more problems people created with possibly biased judgements.


*It seems like Ti from the key descriptions. I can't figure out if it's tertiary, inferior, primary, or what.*


*SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.

- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.*
I would be listening at first, and if I thought someone had a good idea, I'd suggest we build on that and I'd offer some "what if we do this". If I had a great idea, I'd look for an opportunity to put it on the table. If there is excitement around the project, I would be thinking fast, making a lot of connections, and probably suggesting a lot of different possibilities. 

*- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.*
If they are highly motivated, that could potentially motivate me too. If they were unmotivated, I'd be more likely not to make many suggestions. Mulling over a lot of ideas is fun. Weighing the different options to try and find the best direction to go in can be an exciting process. Disagreeing on the final decision would be frustrating though.


*I think it's Ti and again, it's all I can tell.*


*SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.

- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?*
I would want to play my piano first I think, to let out some of that emotional energy and feel some relief. After that I would want to put on some music. I tend to listen to emotionally charged music, soft or melancholic. It doesn't make me "sad" perse, but it has a calming effect on my body and mind. While listening to music I would be working out some story ideas probably mostly in my head. If I could bring myself to write anything down or type it up, that would be great, but I wouldn't force myself. Once I figure something out, I don't usually lose the information. I might have taken some time to try and quiet my mind, but that's nearly impossible so I just let it take me where it wants to go usually. If I want to direct my focus I would have to influence myself with a movie or a book maybe. If I'm too drained to do anything at all, I might scribble, draw, color, play video games. Those sort of activities can have a more numbing effect that can be nice sometimes, to get that nice quiet buzz of just being completely enthralled in one simple thing. Sometimes creativity can be draining, or sometimes it can be a major release. It just depends on whether or not I'm inspired.

*- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?*
I think mainly listening to music, watching tv or movies that inspire me in some way, looking at pictures also, and just thinking about things in general on my own. Zoning out in quiet also can give me some peace, on the other hand it can make more more stressed out if my mind is full of worry.


*Introversion, I knew that.*


*SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor

- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?*
Artist, Musician, and Actor
Artist appeals to me because maybe I could get some imagery out of my head and more clearly in front of me. Some of the things I can't really put into words, I could possibly make an understanding of through symbolism.
Musician appeals to me because I love to listen to the structure of music. It's like the most fluid thing in my own mind, hearing the layers, each note, the inflections, the emotional drive. I love to compose music, but sometimes find it difficult to express the exact thing I'm hearing in my head. 
Actor appeals to me because I would love to actively take part in stories. Although I'm not sure I could get over my nerves of performing in front of other people, or hearing myself back. The idea of it still holds a lot of appeal to me, getting into character, feeling their feelings, going through the development of that person and bringing them to life, it just sounds like something I would enjoy.

*- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?*
It was actually very difficult, because I can see myself doing nearly all of them with a few exceptions. Lawyer, Manager, Clergy, and Child Care don't appeal to me at all. The ones I chose today are possibly just because I'm feeling in a creative mood at the moment. If I wasn't, I might have chosen programmer, doctor, or psychologist. I'd choose those three because I do like to figure out intricate problems. It can be exciting. On the other hand, I worry that being too much in a set profession could make me very bored. I wouldn't want to lose any of my initial excitement about doing a job from having to deal with a certain kind of people. I've had interests in all kinds of possible careers though.

*- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?*
I don't know really. I could do all of these things as hobbies and find fulfillment really. It's not about being recognized for anything. In spite of choosing Actor in my top 3, I really hate being the center of attention, but taking on the task of delving into a character really does appeal to me and I think I could be good at it. What mattered to me the most was getting something out of it I think, something I could actually grow from. Also I felt like those 3 things were something I could do independently and put a lot of focus into. 


*Seriously I don't know how to assess this because I like the idea of trying them all so much it's hard to say how much I would actually like doing any of them.*


*SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?

- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.*
The size of the canyon, all the dimesions of lines in the canyons, the tiny green trees that grew steadfast on a small piece of ground, the sparkling water, and the blackness of the rocks in the shadows.

*- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?*
I feel a sense of connection with something that has been here for thousands of years. I feel strength, peace, awe. The canyon feels like an ancient entity with a spirit to me, it feels like it has a wisdom to it. The trees are brave and hopeful, showing that as long as there is something to stand on, they will stand. The water is a reflection and a symbol of life. The dark rocks I'm particularly drawn to, because there is something unknown about them. That is where I'm likely to go. It makes me want to know more, and it pulls me in.

*- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?*
It appeals to me because I feel like there are some hidden places or secrets past the darkest parts.


*I think Ni because I wanted to explore beyond the picture, or Ne because of the different concepts? And again.. I don't know.*

I hope someone feels like reading this.


----------



## lovelydragons

@MiloMoon

You seem to be able to feel people's emotions very well, which could mean INFJ. But it's hard to tell...because this questionnaire doesn't have any scenarios that target sensing and intuition. 
You feel very INFJ-like though. 
If you haven't already, you could try posting this on a separate thread in the intro section, where you could get more opinions.


----------



## MiloMoon

@lovelydragons 

Thank you for reading and responding. I kind of noticed that too actually when I was filling it out that it seemed to focus on the two functions I was already pretty sure about, Ti and Fe. I did what you said though, I made a thread in this section. Those two functions are the only ones I think I've got a pretty good handle on.


----------



## lovelydragons

@MiloMoon

No problem!
Ah okay, I hope you get help in the thread! 
And I hope you're able to figure out your other functions!


----------



## Kymehn

If I fill this out, will anyone analyze it for me? Pretty sure I'm INFP, but I could be wrong.


----------



## OP

This took at least 2 hours of working time, and I couldn’t do it all in one sitting – I wouldn't describe it as short. Perfect for procrastinating on the weekend! But maybe it’s just my overly detailed answers. I’m desperate to know my type!
Can someone please help me analyze my answers? I'm scared that my internal bias will ruin the results :tongue:

*SCENARIO 1

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.

- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?*
I don’t have a significant other, but I’m sure I would be overwhelmed and have no idea what to say or do. Of course I would be devastated because I love my hypothetical significant other and want them to be happy and healthy. Since I often need my own space, I would have constantly told them to leave me alone when they were still healthy. I know I seem like a horrible girlfriend, but I would make sure that my significant other understood why I need space! But in this situation, I would feel that spending time with my significant other and being there to comfort them and their family is more important than anything. I would try to stay strong in front of them, but break down in private.

*- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?*
I would focus my feelings on my significant other and do everything I could to accommodate their feelings. I would think about what I should do for them before they go (I'm assuming that their time would be limited).


*SCENARIO 2 

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.

- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?*
I would definitely tutor and mentor them because I like helping people in general. If they understand after some explaining, awesome. If not, I would try to be as patient as possible until they finally start crying and begging… then _maybe_ I’d show them my answers. It would depend on whether they tried their best.

*- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?*
I guess I’ll have to tell an embarrassing story here. A very similar scenario happened in 7th grade, and even though it was mostly a group project, there was an individual component. One of my teammates asked if he could borrow my work, and I offered to teach him instead. He just kept begging for my completed assignment. I gave in and said “fine, but don’t copy my answers to the first question.” I remember the first question was designed so that everyone would get different answers. A few weeks later, our teacher told the two of us that he knew my teammate had copied my answers word for word! The teacher also told me that I made a wrong decision and should have known better. Luckily, my grade didn’t get lowered, but my teammate didn’t get a grade at all. I apologized because it was partly my fault.

I was quite close with my teammate at the time, and our friendship didn’t change after the incident. Even so, I’ve become much more skeptical of everyone in my life. The fact that my roommate is only asking for my help and not my answers definitely has an influence on my decision making.

*- Describe the flow of your decision making process.*
The flow depends on how quickly my roommate gets it. I’m just trying to work with them. It’s a really straightforward process – keep explaining until they either get it or beg for answers.


*SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.

- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?*
At first I thought project 2 appealed to me the most, because I prefer working alone and have always disliked group projects. However, I would ask what each project is about before making a decision. I would go with the one that interests me the most (or that I hate the least). If they’re equally boring, then project 2 it is.

*- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?*
To be honest, I only took into account the group/individual part. Logical thinking and in depth individual analysis – that really depends on whether I enjoy the subject matter. I’m still in high school and find it really hard to analyze things like literature and historical events in depth, but it may be easier for things that actually matter to me. Even if project 2 may not have that much impact on company operations, someone still has to do it. One problem being streamlined and fundamentally understood is better than nothing.


*SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.

- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.*
My first thought would be “ugh, group projects!” But if these people’s attitudes are as great as they sound, I would find it tolerable. I’m naturally a quiet person anyway, so I would whip out my laptop, ask them to slow down _just_ a little bit, and type up their ideas for future reference. Of course, if I came up with some ideas, I would contribute to the discussion as well.

*- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.*
I’m definitely an introvert and listen much more than I talk. In every group project that I’ve been, either there was one person who did all the work (sometimes me, sometimes another person) or everyone left me out and made me feel like the “extra” group member. After having terrible experiences with group projects, I can only imagine what it’s like to work in a group where everyone has a good strong work ethic! It’s even better if they actually have valuable ideas.
With teammates like these, I just have to find a way to contribute or I’ll feel useless.


*SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.

- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?*
So basically, this is asking "what are your hobbies?”
I’m actually doing this questionnaire on a Saturday afternoon, and I don’t have much work! Generally, I enjoy relaxing at home, maybe going for a walk if the weather’s nice, and not having to talk to many people. I could be doing anything such as watching funny videos or drawing. I’m a textbook introvert.

*- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?*
Exercising drains my physical energy, but _usually_ gives me non-physical energy in return. I also draw a lot of non-physical energy from nature. I couldn’t give up the conveniences of city life to live closer to nature, though. Is “introverted city girl” an oxymoron?


*SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor

- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?
- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?*
It was difficult to even pick 1, let alone 3. I only like 4 of these careers (the ones listed below, plus entrepreneur) but I seriously doubt I could do well at any of them.
I still picked 3, purely based on interest.
~ Computer Programmer / Analyst. I like computers, and even though I have absolutely no idea how to code right now, I could learn it at college, right? I’m quite good at learning that kind of stuff.
~ Artist. I like drawing and I loved art classes when I was a kid. I’m not exactly the best artist in the world, but at least I believe that almost anything can be turned into art.
~ Engineer. I’m pretty good at math and enjoyed the few times that I got to build stuff. I’m seriously considering becoming one (or maybe becoming a pharmacist… or… I don’t know), but I really don’t have most of the skills required. I don’t want to study an engineering degree and end up failing!
Seriously, this question is too much for a high school senior like me to handle!

*- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?*
I think I need to find a career that I can actually _do_. Sure, you can improve your skills at college or some other specialized institute, but there are skills that can’t be taught. Being an introvert, I also want a job that doesn’t involve too much talking.
If it helps, I DON’T want to do anything related to school once I graduate. That means I’ll never be a teacher, school janitor, etc. I also don’t want to be a stay at home parent.


*SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?

- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.*
My first thoughts: Oh, cool. I like this place. I want to be there.
The rock formations have a quality that I like. I guess the light/dark contrast makes it look more interesting. The water looks pretty calm. These things kind of stood out one by one.
I’m just really bad at describing stuff! Is that what this question is supposed to tell me?

*- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?*
I just saw the big picture (literally) at first, and I was drawn to various parts of the picture without trying, and saw how these parts worked together. I can’t really explain it.

*- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?*
It definitely appealed to my love for nature. I wouldn’t say I had very strong feelings, but I did feel something. In general, I take more photos of landscapes than photos of other people or selfies.


If you managed to read all this, thank you so much! :kitteh:

A tiny bit of analysis that I did (probably all wrong):

* *





~ 1, 2: Not sure whether I’m Fe or Fi
~ 3, 4: Likely Ti
~ 5: Definitely an introvert
~ 6: Maybe T
~ 7: ???





What I normally test as:

* *





Used to be mostly ISTP, now I'm getting various combinations of IXXP and maybe something else that I forgot


----------



## Cat Brainz

This seemed interesting to take and i am still not 100% of being an INTP so i decided to take this questionnaire. Anyone can comment on my results.

SCENARIO 1

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.

- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?

I would be very upset and shocked about the news. I would then feel angry but i would not resent my former girlfriend as i would understand why she wanted to break it off as she probably didn't want to burden me or upset me by putting me through the pain of seeing my SO waste away. The negotiations behind my feelings are based on how i feel myself about my former SO and my love for her. I would want to look after her but if she didn't want me to be involved with her i would respect her wishes.

- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?

The primary focus of my feelings towards this matter would be as i said earlier based on what i thought was the right thing to do. For example i would ask my SO if she wanted me to be with her while she was dying from the cancer as i would care for her. 

SCENARIO 2 

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.

- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?

I would not help them but i would be willing to explain the material as i do think that it can be good to give someone a helping hand now and again. I would help them as it would make me feel better about myself and i get a good feeling when i have done good for someone. They may be very intelligent just not learning well from lectures which i can relate to as However after i helped them pass i would then talk to them and tell them to consider if they are doing the right subjects. 

- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?

The strongest influence here would be my inner moral compass telling me to aid this person. Other factors would be pity for this person as i would hate for them to waste their time and tuition fees to just fail the course. 

- Describe the flow of your decision making process.


SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.

- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?

Both appeal to me but i lean more towards project 2 as it allows me to work by myself and i prefer to process information by myself in my own mind. 

- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?

What most influenced me in the top project is that i would get to apply my logic to the outside world and work on many different types of projects. The second project appeals to me as i would get to have a peaceful time working by myself plus i do not have to abide by the logic of other people.

SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.

- Describe your behaviour in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.

I would inwardly analyse the ideas being thrown about to determine if they are logical and practical. Meanwhile i would myself be brainstorming with the others and using other ideas as a stepping stone to other ideas so to speak. 
- Describe what major influences drive this behaviour.

The main influences for throwing the ideas out would be to feel as i am a valuable person to the team and that they do not think i am lazy or stupid as if people start to see me as the slow slacker then it may damage my reputation at the work place and that it would be fun to think of ideas as well. I would be analysing the ideas as i would want to see if the ideas being came up with are logical.
SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.

- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?

After a long week i would want to retreat to my room and surf the net,do any work that i need to do and read. In other words i want time by myself to recharge. I would be open to spending time with just one or two people however but no big parties or gatherings for me as the drain me. I may go to the library to look for a interesting book or go for a quiet walk alone to get some fresh air and think. 

- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?
I draw energy from learning things, engaging in interesting conversation with other people.

SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counsellor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor

- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?

The top three choices for me were scientist, psychologist and medical doctor. Scientist appeals to me as it is something id be good at and i am interested in learning and understanding scientific concepts plus i may change the world in someway via a breakthrough, psychologist appeals to me as i am very interested in how the human mind works and medical doctor as again it is something id be good at and i would feel a sense of pride at saving peoples lives. 
- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?

It was easy to choose out of the three as i knew that the more "emotional" careers using soft skills didn't fit my skills and interests. 

- Prioritise the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfilment and why?

The main aspect behind the career choices were that they generally would pay a good salary, they fit my interests and that there is room for growth. I imagine that scientist would be the most fulfilling as i would get the chance to perhaps conduct research and make a breakthrough or least contribute to one.

SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?

Short Effective Scenario Questionnaire 2.0 (Self-Type)-paintedcanyon1fb.jpg

- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.

What sounds out the most is the patch of forest in the middle of the picture. It reminds me of a third world dictator hogging all the goodies while the rest do without for some reason. I also can see it as a portal to a more lush and green area and i can imagine there is a little man waiting in the green area to lure unsuspecting travellers looking for a place to sit like out of a story. Looking to the right i am wondering what is over that direction. It could be a desert. I am wondering where in the world it is and it seems that it would make a good area to incorporate a theme park ride of sorts into as the water would allow a water ride of sorts. The water is the wealth that the third world dictator in the middle (the trees) is taking from everyone else. 

- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?

i focused on the green area as the colour strongly drew me to it and stood out in comparison to the rest of the photo which is barren and orange. The green area reminds me of wetness and thirst quenching. 
- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?

I have no real strong feelings on this photo but i do think it is nice. It gives me a feeling of warmth.

Best guess on what I think I am using.

1. Fe 
2. Fe
3. Ti
4. Ti/Ne
5. Introvert
6. Ti
7. Ne/Si


----------



## vforverification

1 a) Uncertain, adrift, scared, angry, unsure of my place in the world, and anxious and self destructive.

B) Me, and my future, also material things like money etc what will change, I mean I would be devastated and miss him but these material, aspects would cross my mind.

2a) I wouldn't help her, I wouldn't want to be rude and just flat out say no so I would probably kinda pretend to help her by giving some not very useful pointers etc

B)My place on the grading curve, and my need to be more successful than other people

C)Urge I am so uncomfortable and annoyed that you've put me in the position, ok awkwardly pretend to help, ok I have to get back to work but good luck! 

3a) project one probably most appeals to how well I think, i'm good at big picture thinking and can solve big problems, although i really like working alone with a problem and would find working with a group of colleagues really annoying. 

B) the impact it would have on the company, who i would have to work with

4a) I would probably be quite vocal, and if there ideas were not good i would have no problem discarded them

B) I generally believe my inputs are more valuable 

5 a) probably go out drinking, or if I'm staying home and hanging out with my bf I'm drinking and eating, while also have some additional stimulus, usually talking to people online, browsing the net and watching tv. I get quite bored without a lot of external stimulation

B) I like physically moving, even just getting up and running to the other end of the room helps me think and clears my head, I also love sitting at my computer and really getting into research and learning, shopping and changing my appearance

6a) medical doctor, scientist and entrepreneur. I like challenging positions, I like the idea of making a difference in some way, I don't think thinking i would not have some impact on the world beyond my own life, I also like positions with gravitas.

B) easy to pick the first 2 had to think about the last one (entrepreneur) it was also hard cause i am constantly changing my focus 

C) how challenging the work was, how important the job was, what difference could I make?

7 a) the sun, you can almost feel its warmth from the reflection on the rocks

B) it's what i was first drawn to and then when looking at the rocks i noticed it looked like a face, also the photo had a feeling, a sense of how you would feel if you were there

C) meh it was ok

I don't have a type yet  Does anyone have any insights?


----------



## Cat Brainz

vforverification you seem to be a T type so far but not enough infomation to say anything else for certain


----------



## Zoquaro

Hiya everyone! Just trying to figure out my type. _Fairly_ sure I'm an ISFJ, but would like some external input (would that be...exput? ). So here goes...


*SCENARIO 1 - FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE
Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.
* 

*- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?*_
_Well that sucks. I'd feel really sad, and perhaps a little confused. I mean, why break off a relationship simply due to terminal illness? Did my S.O. really think I'd dislike being in a relationship with a person who's effectively sentenced to an early death? That sort of thing _hurts_. I mean, I can understand that they'd be shocked and all, but it still hurts, like they didn't know me as well as they should have in the 2 years we were together (that's a pretty long time!).​
*- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?*My feelings would be focused on my former partner, along with myself. Trying to maybe rationalise their decision to break the relationship, even as I'm distressed. I might even try imagining comforting them, and perhaps in some distant fantasy, get back together for the now very limited time the disease wrought. But yeah, I'd be licking my own wounds too. In essence, I'm doing this because they likely meant a lot to me, and this reminiscing/imagination process would be some weird form of emotional coping.​
*SCENARIO 2 - FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE*
*You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.*



*- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?*I'd probably end up helping out my room-mate. I mean, I'd feel terrible if I somehow inadvertently made another person _fail class_. It'd be a stain on my conscience if I _didn't_ help out. So in a way, my helping him is actually really, really selfish, a way of avoiding guilt.
​*- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?*This sounds really, really mean, but the fact that I get along well with this roommate is an important factor in my helping him. If I didn't like the guy (e.g. jerkish creep), I'd probably be much less inclined to help him out. In fact, I'd be all *no way*, and all that. It's just, I wouldn't _care_ as much about a person if I didn't know them well, you know? I mean, if we were amicable, then sure, but a jerk? Hell no.​ 
*- Describe the flow of your decision making process.*Essentially, I first evaluate how much I like the person - if they're distasteful (REALLY distasteful), then there's no way I'd help. I then ask to myself whether my conscience finds my helping agreeable to avoiding guilt (which it probably is). I might also take into account the likelihood of me getting caught - don't wanna fail either! Course, the last thing is just a really small factor - if the first two criteria are ticked, I'm probably 99% of the way to helping him out.​
*SCENARIO 3 - FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE*
*Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.
*
*Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.
*
*Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.*


*- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?
*I'd much prefer the second project, working individually. I find it far easier to concentrate in a solitary state than with other people (although if I'm honest, I find working in a group more conducive to productivity, because it means I am _obligated_ to do well for everyone else, if that makes any sense). Working solo gives me time and space to clear my mind and think the problem through. So even if I'll be less inclined to work hard alone, it _appeals_ to me more, and that's what matters in the scope of the question right?
​*- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?*Possibly the amount of interaction in both projects, with less being more appealing to me. I can work with people perfectly well, but sometimes it feels nice to just plug away alone is what I find. Funnily enough, I really don't care about the importance of the project to the business as long as it pays well (however, if one of the project pays more than the other I'll definitely take that one - money, yay!).​
*SCENARIO 4 - FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE*
*Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.*


*- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.
*I'd probably be doing my best to take down all the ideas that they're presenting, collating them into a more comprehensible medium than speech (AKA electronic notes). If what they're saying is of specific interest to me, I'll probe and ask them to elaborate on it. I'll also sometimes contribute my own ideas to the project, probably laying out a guideline about what to do and sorting responsibilities between the group in a fair manner. Gathering everyone's thoughts takes precedence however.
​*- Describe what major influences drive this behaviour.*I feel like that this comes from a desire to properly understand everyone's potential contribution to the project. Ordering the ideas into something easily comprehensible makes for a better result in the future, no? I'll be happy to contribute information, but it's important to keep things manageably coherent before jumping ahead, I think.​
*SCENARIO 5 - FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE*
*It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.*


*- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?*To recharge my (non-physical) batteries, I'd love to spend my time just doing nothing in particular, maybe just reading a book or surfing the web. It feels good to be able to do whatever I want to without any obligations, and away from the hustle and bustle of life.​ 
*- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?*For non-physical energy...I appreciate just getting some 'me' time now and then, so just lazing about, or reading, or exercising...no matter what it is, that's how I'd recharge. Meditating sounds like a fun idea too, but I haven't really experienced it much, so I can't say for sure. Writing is cool as well.​
*SCENARIO 6 - FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE*
*You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.
*
*Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor*


*- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?*The top three are as follows: _Entrepreneur_, _Manager_, _Actor_.
The idea of being able to strike out on my own, and not be dependent on another person's ability to keep their business afloat is what appeals to me about the entrepreneur. While the idea is indeed rather scary, it's also something that I could grow to like, especially if I'm promoting interesting technological products to a crowd - public speaking is fun, if a little nerve-racking.
Being a manager sounds interesting in that technically, I'm working to make other people work, and from a higher position so that I don't actually have to personally interact with most people - it sounds rather administrative, and orderly, and that appeals to me.
An actor also sounds really fun. I have done drama in the past, and it turns out that it's really enjoyable, role-playing as another character in a story, and the friends I made through it was definitely a plus. It feels good to play a role other than the mundane one we all have in real life.
​*- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?*I felt it was fairly easy to pick three. I could whittle away most of the 'creative' occupations as not for me (I would have chosen 'writer' if it was an option), along with the occupations which had me interacting with others on a really personal level, leaving me with around three picks. Essentially, not a lot of the careers gelled with me.
​*- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfilment and why?*Putting money aside, I looked mostly for a career that allows me some form of freedom or independence, or at the very least, enjoyment with what I'm doing. Being competent at the job also is of importance to me - I'd like to feel confident about my work. Also, working _directly_ with people is something that I find unappealing, hence child-care and teaching are avoided.​
*SCENARIO 7 - Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?*










*- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.*The pattern of the canyon really stood out to me, beauty of nature, and so on. I liked how the sunlight made beautiful patterns of shadow on the rippled canyon wall. The small patch of greenery was really noticeable too, by virtue of it being comparatively rarer to the stone surrounding it. It'd be a nice place to sit down and relax (as long as I can teleport back home with relative ease of course ^^).​
*- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?*I focused on those things due to them being more eye-catching and unique in comparison to their surroundings. You don't really see a rippled canyon face every day amiright? And honestly, I'm a bit of a sucker for aesthetics, and this part of nature is great!​ 
*- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?*I like looking at nice things in general, so in this way the photo was appealing to me. But not especially so - it's not like it really _means_ something important to me after all. If it was more personally significant, like a picture with my friends or something, then its appeal would be that much greater.​
Well, that's about it. Thanks for reading! Now, for a stab at analysis before the 'net takes over...

* *




From Scenario 1, I appear to be a clear Fi. But from Scenario 2, I appear to be a Fe.
From Scenario 3, I seem to have Ti. From Scenario 4, also Ti.
Scenario 5 definitely favours introversion for me.
Scenario 6...I really don't know!
Scenario 7, Si by my looking at specific components of the image.


----------



## Zoquaro

@Bismuth
Hiya! Looks like we're both new, so nice to meet ya! Let's get along. 

Anyways, I'll try analysing your reply by the scenario. But I'm really new to this, so please forgive me if I flub things up! ^^;


* *





Scenario 1:


> I don’t have a significant other, but I’m sure I would be overwhelmed and have no idea what to say or do. Of course I would be devastated because I love my hypothetical significant other and want them to be happy and healthy. Since I often need my own space, I would have constantly told them to leave me alone when they were still healthy. I know I seem like a horrible girlfriend, but I would make sure that my significant other understood why I need space! But in this situation, I would feel that spending time with my significant other and being there to comfort them and their family is more important than anything. I would try to stay strong in front of them, but break down in private.


A tentative Fe due to the feeling of being overwhelmed? This is kinda hard...

Scenario 2:


> I would definitely tutor and mentor them because I like helping people in general. If they understand after some explaining, awesome. If not, I would try to be as patient as possible until they finally start crying and begging… then _maybe_ I’d show them my answers. It would depend on whether they tried their best.





> I was quite close with my teammate at the time, and our friendship didn’t change after the incident. Even so, I’ve become much more skeptical of everyone in my life. The fact that my roommate is only asking for my help and not my answers definitely has an influence on my decision making.


I...think this also points towards Fi? There's something about the assertion of personal values of right and wrong that I'm getting from this (i.e. they're not looking for answers, so it's alright), and apparently, that's an indicator of Fi. There appears to be less concern for the room-mate himself, about whether or not he'll pass, etc. which is supposedly indicative of Fe.

Scenario 3:


> At first I thought project 2 appealed to me the most, because I prefer working alone and have always disliked group projects. However, I would ask what each project is about before making a decision. I would go with the one that interests me the most (or that I hate the least). If they’re equally boring, then project 2 it is.





> To be honest, I only took into account the group/individual part. Logical thinking and in depth individual analysis – that really depends on whether I enjoy the subject matter. I’m still in high school and find it really hard to analyze things like literature and historical events in depth, but it may be easier for things that actually matter to me. Even if project 2 may not have that much impact on company operations, someone still has to do it. One problem being streamlined and fundamentally understood is better than nothing.


Maybe Ti would suit you? It seems like the preference for working alone, along with the lack of interest for a project that is significant to the business points towards Ti. However, you did talk about some bad experiences with group work in the past scenario, which could point towards tertiary/inferior Te. So it can go either way.

Scenario 4:


> My first thought would be “ugh, group projects!” But if these people’s attitudes are as great as they sound, I would find it tolerable. I’m naturally a quiet person anyway, so I would whip out my laptop, ask them to slow down _just_ a little bit, and type up their ideas for future reference. Of course, if I came up with some ideas, I would contribute to the discussion as well.


Seems like Ti to me, being happy to collate information, but without asserting too much control over the discussion like a Te. The guide here gets a little confusing though, so I'm not quite sure.

Scenario 5:
Should be pretty easy here...guess you're also pretty sure about introversion right?

Scenario 6:
This...is really, really hard. Sorry, not sure. I mean, the lack of wanting to do anything school related might point to a lack of desire to be in an occupation wherein you affect others, and by elimination could point to primary T, but not quite sure. On a different tangent though, I'm in high school too, so I feel for ya!

Scenario 7:


> My first thoughts: Oh, cool. I like this place. I want to be there.
> The rock formations have a quality that I like. I guess the light/dark contrast makes it look more interesting. The water looks pretty calm. These things kind of stood out one by one.
> I’m just really bad at describing stuff! Is that what this question is supposed to tell me?


Hey now! This seems clear to me, so it can't be all bad. Looks like Si to me, with a focus on the details of the image. While you did look at the entire image at first, you immediately honed in on eye-catching traits rather than trying to take it all in at once. I think that also points to Si. There's also a hint of F, with a clear expression of feeling about the picture (at least I think so).

So in conclusion...ISTP/ISFP? Maybe? Not quite sure, but hope I helped!


----------



## vforverification

@Zoquaro I agree with ISFJ, I saw lots of Si all over your answers. Would you mind looking at mine and letting me know what you think? I don't have a type


----------



## Zoquaro

@vforverification
Um...do you mind editing your answers a little to incorporate the 'why' behind your answers? That would help tons in determining your type. Like for example, why do you feel 'Uncertain, adrift, scared, angry, unsure of my place in the world, and anxious and self destructive.' due to having had your hypothetical relationship terminated? Because you feel betrayed by a person you've loved for two years? Saddened because they'd rather die an early death alone than be with you for a fleeting moment? And so on.

I mean...maybe you're introverted? And also possess Si from your description of the picture? Apart from that, I can't really get a feel on ya. Sorry...perhaps more detail is required? ^^;


----------



## Zoquaro

vforverification said:


> @Zoquaro I agree with ISFJ, I saw lots of Si all over your answers. Would you mind looking at mine and letting me know what you think? I don't have a type


I'm interested in what you meant about Si in all of my answers though. Do you mind elaborating on that? It might help me with my own ability to type others in the future. Thanks. ^^


----------



## OP

@Zoquaro

Thanks so much! Just one thing confused me: if my answer to the last question looks like Si, wouldn't that point more to INTP/INFP? Both ISTP and ISFP use Se.


----------



## Zoquaro

Bismuth said:


> @Zoquaro
> 
> Thanks so much! Just one thing confused me: if my answer to the last question looks like Si, wouldn't that point more to INTP/INFP? Both ISTP and ISFP use Se.


Ahhhh! I must have screwed up! I'm really, really sorry...new at this (sort of learning things as I go). >.<

In retrospect, I might have overthought stuff, and went past just looking at Si/Se and assumed S in general. But thanks for helping me out too 

Is your type any clearer now?


----------



## OP

@Zoquaro
No problem. I've just started learning about cognitive functions too! We learn something new every day 
Now I guess I'm a borderline INxP.

I just took a test to give me some more insight. This question was the hardest:







No matter which one I picked, I ended up getting INTP but I've also been typed as INFP on a thread that I started, so...


----------



## Zoquaro

@Bismuth
I'm going to take a stab at interpreting the question. Hope it helps 

Both answers seem to look at not being able to relate with others well, but in a different way (TBH, not entirely sure how they're different, just rambling here).

The first one appears to look at the way one _communicates_ with others.
The second seems like a difficulty in relating with the _ideals_ of other people.

At least, that's my take on it.


----------



## OP

@Zoquaro

I just don't get people in general. But maybe that's because I'm introverted.


----------



## Zoquaro

Bismuth said:


> @*Zoquaro*
> I just don't get people in general. But maybe that's because I'm introverted.


 @*Bismuth* 
Not to worry, I think it's perfectly normal. People are weird. 
Perhaps a better way of summarising the answers could be: people are weird because they don't get me vs. people are weird because they're boring to be around?

I assume the first answer contributes to F, and the second to T.


----------



## OP

@Zoquaro

I think people are weird because they set weird societal expectations, yet everyone complains about them. For example, "small talk" is considered polite, but a lot of us (including me) hate it.


----------



## Zoquaro

Bismuth said:


> @*Zoquaro*
> 
> I think people are weird because they set weird societal expectations, yet everyone complains about them. For example, "small talk" is considered polite, but a lot of us (including me) hate it.


 @Bismuth
I'm taking a stab in the dark here, so forgive me if I'm wrong... So people are weird because they do stuff that don't make sense?

Eh, this is really hard... It seems like _both_ answers apply somewhat, but neither is really a better fit. ^^;


----------



## OP

@Zoquaro

Yeah. It's circular reasoning, which I really really REALLY can't stand. :frustrating:


----------



## Zoquaro

Bismuth said:


> @*Zoquaro*
> 
> Yeah. It's circular reasoning, which I really really REALLY can't stand. :frustrating:


https://xkcd.com/703/ 

Although I must admit, this _does_ appear to point towards INTP I think.


----------



## OP

@Zoquaro

I love xkcd!


----------



## Zoquaro

Bismuth said:


> @*Zoquaro*
> 
> I love xkcd!


Yay! 
Unfortunately, that doesn't help with typing T/F huh... xkcd transcends MBTI! XD


----------



## OP

Zoquaro said:


> xkcd transcends MBTI! XD


Absolutely. It's designed to be relatable.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

SCENARIO 1





* *




I would probably be very suspicious at first and wonder why they’d end it so abruptly, start wondering if I did something wrong. I also might start to imagine paranoid things like, maybe someone spread a terrible rumor about me (like that I’ve been cheating), and she believed it. Or that maybe the entire relationship was a lie?? I would probably feel this way because it seemed to have happened out of nowhere and I wouldn’t know what other explanation there could be... after hearing the explanation, I would be very stressed out and probably would become depressed, start ruminating and going “why me?”, is there anything either of us could have done to prevent this, how did this happen, etc. I would also try to help the family, both because that would seem like the right thing to do and could distract me from getting consumed by the whole thing.




I’d feel it everywhere, like I’m enveloped in it. But primarily in my head, and my chest, like a heaviness/suffocation.











SCENARIO 2

* *





- I wouldn’t help them on the assignment, but I would offer to help them understand the content that was needed for me to complete the assignment. I don’t want to risk getting in trouble or feeling guilty about helping them, but I would also feel bad that they aren’t doing as well as they want to and would want to help them in any way I can.




- Helping someone in a way that was clearly not allowed would bother me because I’d feel like I’m putting myself at risk, but then I would think my roommate could guilt-trip me for not helping. I would also help if I could but I think integrity is important and I don’t like the idea of someone lying and saying they worked alone, when they didn’t. But since I am doing better than my roommate in the class, I would feel somewhat obligated to help them, I think it’s respectable when someone genuinely wants to improve, and I’d try to help them in other ways, like review the content or how I managed to understand what was needed to do the assignment.







SCENARIO 3

* *





- Definitely Project 2. I prefer working individually, and not really a fan of brainstorming. Covering multiple areas at a time also would seem like spreading myself thin, and I am much better at having a specific and narrow focus. Having a significant impact on the company isn’t as relevant to me as getting the project done well. 




- ^See above.







SCENARIO 4

* *





- Maybe stay at home, watch a movie or two, video games, practice playing guitar, etc. See if a friend or two is interested in joining me. If I was really tired I’d probably also take a nap.







SCENARIO 5

* *





- Category 2. I like working with numbers, I’m analytical by nature and even if I didnt have a career in one of these areas, I’d be analyzing things constantly anyway, so may as well get paid for it 




- Quite easy. Although I majored in Psychology and I think it’s respectable work (they basically have to go through as much schooling as medical students, and work with others’ emotions in a detached way), I don’t think it’d be right for me and everything else on that list doesn’t really come naturally to me. There also isn’t a lot of job security in the arts and I definitely dont want to have a “caregiving” occupation. I don’t think I could be a professional musician but would like to do that on the side. It’s a good way to challenge myself because it didn’t always come naturally to me, and it’s requires a merge of art with science.




- As I said, Psychologist. Some types of Counseling would be ok if they weren’t too personal, like career counseling maybe, or health counseling. Scientist and analyst appeal to me most in category 2 (neuroscientist is my “dream career”). Again, lots of respect for lawyers but I don’t think I could do it.







SCENARIO 6

* *




- I like to discuss general things about life with close friends, like how our personal or professional lives are going. Sometimes it’s interesting to compare scenarios and see different patterns in the experiences we’ve had. I also like to discuss any common interests in pop culture, like movies, music etc. and speculate about the direction of the story/writing. If anyone was struggling with making a choice about something, or was unsure about something happening in their lives, I would be interested in hearing about it (or I might share the same thing with them, but would probably prefer the other way around). If something seemed too personal but I was curious about it, I’d hope for them to bring it up instead. I tend not to bring things up if it's not also something they're interested in.




- They are topics that interest me personally and/or interests we share, as well as situations in friends’ lives. I feel like I connect best with people on a personal level (such as friends, or new connections) through understanding what they do for a living, how they got where they are in life and impactful experiences they’ve had, it gives me a picture of who they are. I wouldn’t feel as close to friends, or would maybe start to lose touch with them if the topics didn’t keep us connected on a psychological level (e.g. superficial discussions: scattered conversations; day-to-day things like sports, food, shopping/errands, etc).







SCENARIO 7

* *





- COA 1 because it is more beneficial in the long-run. COA 2 is more costly in the long-run, so it is better to deal with some short-term costs if it’s going to lead to a better outcome in the end.




- right/wrong here is about risk/cost vs benefit. COA 2 seems to put the company at greater risk overall (time, resources). Policies are meant to work for the company, not the other way around, so if the policies need to be changed or “bent” for a better outcome, they should be. Loss of time and money in COA 2 seems too risky even if it is following everything to a T. A company can’t be coasting constantly, that is unrealistic. Minor setbacks are to be expected. We would have to prepare for the temporary risk, but that’s better than wasting resources.





So.. 
1. Fi? (mostly it seems)
2. Fi
3. Ti
4. introverted
5. Thinking preference, suggests T dominance
6. Don't know, seems like a mix of abstract and concrete. I didn't specifically mention abstract topics like philosophy, science, psychology etc. but as I said, I wouldn't bring up something that isn't a mutual interest. Though I would prefer my friends to have these as interests, friends don't always share every interest. But I think overall my response sounds like a mix of Abstract/Concrete.
7. Utilitarian


Verdict: Well based on this, I don't know, a Ti and Fi user? 

For the record, my MBTI has historically been INTJ like 60-70% of the time, then ISTJ, then INTP. Cognitive functions.. all over the place. :laughing: All three of those plus ISTP and ENTJ.


----------



## Elov

*SCENARIO 1**

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.*​*
- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?
I would feel so horrible...


At first i would want answers and would feel extremely hurt that they would cut off
contact. I would want closure more than anything in the world. 


But after finding out they had cancer, I wouldn't want to leave his side.
The fact they distanced themselves away from me because they had cancer and are dying, 
and did not want to hurt me... I would be so touched by that gesture... I wouldn't want to leave their side.
I would want to make their last days the best. I would want them to have hope. I would want to show them
how much love I have and what I could give. And I would want to marry them, not just for them but for me too.
Because if I truly loved that person I would want to be with them despite their condition. I wouldn't want
any of the moments we still have left together to go to waste.


- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?
It would be on them. I would want to make their last days happy.






SCENARIO 2 

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.​
- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?

- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?

- Describe the flow of your decision making process.

I mean. They've never done me wrong, or have taken advantage of me or anything.
They're just asking for help and are scared they won't pass the class.. And if it's something I don't really struggle with
and I'm good at, I must be really interested and like the subject in order to do that. I would help them and explain it to them. I probably would really want them to try to understand it. I wouldn't explicitly tell them the answers, but I would sort of monitor 
whether or not if they were getting the answers right. I know if I was in there position I would want them to help me too... 
And the fact that they haven't asked me for help so far, really means that they didn't want to burden me before, but now they're desperate. 
and it probably took them a lot of courage to be able to ask me... 

SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.​
- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?

- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?

I don't know... They both sound kind of bad to me... I mean the first scenario it has a profound impact on the company as the end result, but it would require a lot of working with others and group efforts... Which seems very uncomfortable and unappealing... I mean I guess it all depends on my stance 
with my coworkers... like am I okay with them? On the other hand the other project there's a deeper understanding of the problem, but it seems like the problem 
isn't quite solved... But I would be able to work alone.. I don't know... I think I would go with the first one, if I actually care about the companies status... 
If I want the company to progress for whatever reason and want actual results I'll go with the first... And maybe it wouldn't be so bad... Maybe I would get a better understanding

of my coworkers, maybe it could even be fun.. Who knows... I mean.. It all really depends on the group of people more than anything... If I was very anxious around them, it would be an automatic no-go and I would go with the second option.


SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.

​- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.

- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.

I don't know.. I feel like I might feel a bit uncomfortable and timid... Being surrounded by hard working individuals in general just makes me feel really off as if I didn't belong... I mean it's possible I might get inspired by their ideas, and might add on to them or even contribute my own depending on the dynamic... But if it's a subject 
I'm not passionate about/not too familiar with I probably would stay silent the entire time... But I also might be intrigued to some extent listening to their ideas, and listening/being fascinated 
by their minds in general if they're brilliant... It all really depends... From a logical stand point 
I think tossing around ideas is a good way to kick it off. And eventually we'll just go on from there.


SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.​
- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?

- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?



I would change into comfortable clothing. And go on the computer. Maybe watch something on hulu.
Maybe play games. I'll be in the comfort of my own home and it's going to be great. I'm gonna snuggle with my doggies and relax.


SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor

​- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?

- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?

- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?

Wow there's so many on this list... Artist is something I would pick right off the bat, I've always been pretty good at drawing
and I have a passion for art... Just having that as a career would be amazing... I would really need to improve first though...
The next two are a little more difficult... I would probably go with Psychologist. People are just fascinating... I really want to understand 
others... And mental disorders.. have always really intrigued me... and from understanding others I would really want to understand myself..
the last one would be... god... I don't really know... I mean a musician is appealing in retrospect, but I don't really have any musical talent, so I wouldn't pick that...
I like computers, but that is no reason to become a computer programer... I guess maybe a teacher. I don't know. The idea of teaching is honestly 
pretty damn terrifying. But if I had some sort of impact on kids, and helped them improve, and actually inspired them.. That would be amazing. But I don't think
I could do that in reality. Just the concept of that seems really appealing. Difficult to pick just those 3. The rest of the careers didn't really appeal to me as much... I feel like 
I would get the most fulfillment out of the 3 I picked... I would be helping others, and also better understanding myself.. And also gathering a new perspective on life, and i would also be growing as a person... When it comes to being an artist, I would say not so much, 
art just seems more of a comfortable peaceful career.. It sounds nice being able to do things on my own terms.. maybe move to different places and gather some sort of inspiration, idk.






SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?

​
- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.

- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?

**- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?*

I feel like this whole image sort of enveloped me all at once.. like... i was just overwhelmed looking at everything..
to some extent I feel like what drawn me the most was what was off the page... like.. the river seems as if its flowing through the cave, I wanted to see the other side more than anything. I don't know how I feel impressions wise... it all just feels so grand
there isn't a certain mood I feel it just seems more overwhelming if anything.. maybe its because the world, and life... it all just seems so big and overwhelming.. i feel so minuscule and small in comparison.. this place has so much beauty
but i feel as if im unable to truly grasp/appreciate it... its too much for me too look at if anything... like actually imagining myself being in a place like that... being in a place like that by myself to my own devices.. seems so unreal... i dont think i would ever be in that type of position.. it all just seems like it would be so peaceful... i would be alone with my thoughts, listening to the water.. the sounds... it all just seems like it would be surreal and beautiful. i feel like i could really be at peace here.. 

What do you guys think? 
* *




I'm getting an ISFP vibe based off of my responses... But I feel like in general I don't really use much Se at all? I'm always in my own head when going to places... I'm not very concerned with the environment around me, I'm extremely unobservant and don't really live in the here and now... But I did say I was feeling overwhelmed from that image... I placed a lot of importance on it beforehand since my intent was to analyze it.. I don't know. :/


----------



## xntrc_

Senario 1.
thought process would likely go as follows: first initial reaction would be shock. I wouldn't really know what to do or think. I would be very confused and might initially get angry because I wouldn't know how to deal with that confusion. I would likely swear profusely or need to sit down or just outright contest the information. Once someone assured me that it was the truth, I would likely just sit there trying to process it (possibly just repeating "oh, shit" or pacing, but not really saying anything of meaning). I would go back and try to fill in all the blanks, reordering my memories so that they made more sense with this new information. As the reality of the past few weeks became clear I would probably begin to be overwhelmed by guilt and shame for being so trivial and selfish as to think it was all about me and that they didn't like me anymore ("they had F*CKING CANCER!! and i was just busy being pissed off that they wouldn't talk to me. I'm such a horrible person"). after the wave of disgust at myself passed, It would probably hit me that my SO was going to die, and I would be terribly sad. I might consider breaking up with them so that I wouldn't be wrecked when they do pass, but ultimately I would probably decide that that would be selfish and that it would be better for them if I stayed with them to the end. I would then go talk to them and give them as much sympathy as I can (I'm really not that good at comforting others, but I would really try.)

Scenario 2. 
I would probably help them in the end because I ultimately like to see people succeed as opposed to fail. However, I wouldn't do it eagerly, and I would be sure to emphasize that they really might be better off just trying to do the best they could by themselves. If they insisted, I'd give them some useful advice on how to tackle certain aspects of the test, but try to give them just enough information so that they could make connections on their own--not help them on every front. I also would feel like an asshole refusing to help them, and because I suck at actually connecting with new people on my own initiative, I'd take the whole situation as a convenient opportunity to be helpful and hopefully get someone to like me (or at least respect me). 

scenario 3. 
I would almost immediately choose the individual project. Group work stresses me out, and I'd rather thinks things through on my own without other people forcing their thought process on me. However, I do like bouncing my ideas off of other people once I've thoroughly worked through a problem on my own, so the complete lack of other people might make me feel a wee bit unsure about my conclusions. I'd hope to make an impact on the company, but that alone wouldn't lead me to choose the group project (also, that has more to do with me wanting to be thought of by other people as clever and respectable, and less about my actually wanting to make a massive impact on the _company_ itself). 

scenario 4. 
I would probably not contribute much if I thought they were on a solid track. I'd work the problem out on my own, possibly presenting them with a written diagram of how I saw it working once I'd devised a strategy. If they liked my idea, great, if not, I'd let them do it their way (as long as it seemed to be working). If any of their threads of ideas closely followed my own, I might contribute some "hey, you could also think about it this way..."s or "what about..."s. If I thought it was getting really disorganized and out of control, I'd let them try to figure it out, but eventually I'd get stressed out and just be like "guys. Ive had this worked out for an hour. listen to me. I know what I'm talking about. you're not getting anywhere by just talking over each other. shut up. look at this diagram I've drawn." that doesn't happen very often, but when it does, my plan is usually more effective than the squabbling that was going on before I spoke up. 

scenario 5.
I would stay in my house and read or watch a movie or listen to music or sleep or hang out with my brother or possibly even invite a friend or two over for pizza and board games.

scenario 6. Artist, Lawyer, Professor... I really like math/physics, art (photography, paining, the works) and creative writing. anything to apply those interests. I have a lot of other interests too, like music and psychology and extreme sports, so I don't really know. I dont really care about money anyway so that was easy to not consider.

scenario 7. the first thing I thought was "wow, big rocks". then I thought "oh, look. light. where's the light source?" I thought it was cool that the light source wasn't in view. I noticed the trees were very green and thought the reflections in the water were cool. I imagined I was in a kayak and I had the urge to go paddle around the corner and see the light source. (I actually really want to go there and explore. It looks so freaking cool). I wondered how warm the water was. I realized that it might be difficult to kayak around the rocks in the foreground. I thought it was odd that there was grass right on the edge of the water by the trees when there wasn't any grass anywhere else. Considering that, I wondered if the image was a photograph or if it was digitally created. I then wondered what the shooting settings would have to be on your camera to capture that image. I then went and got my camera and took some snapshots of the evening sky outside my window. 



What's my type, folks? I think I'm an INTP but I could be wrong. (So don't let that influence your guess lol)


----------



## Bhathaway

@Jinsei Hey I was wondering if you could please type me based on my responses. Sorry that I'm unable to type myself easily!

SCENARIO 1

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.

- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?

- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?

I don’t know how I would feel in this situation, I’ve never been in it and it’s difficult to put myself EMOTIONALLY in a different situation. I don’t particularly have that skill, but I can kinda rationally figure out how one would feel in a broad way. I would probably feel cut out of not trusted, or maybe upset? I would feel sad in a major way because I mean the person I love is literally dying…so yeah. That’s a thing. I would feel betrayed because they didn’t trust me with telling me what was going on and now it just hit me out of nowhere. Why didn’t they just tell me sooner?? If she wasn’t terminally ill I would probably be mad in some way after I have processed the sadness, but since she is there really isn’t much of a reason to be mad. I would probably try to find her and talk things out with her. The primary focus of my feelings would probably be on the loss of the relationship and all the good times. I would probably replay so many memories of good times in my mind and be in tons of pain because I knew it was ending. I would probably feel like she should have just stayed with me in her last days and just enjoyed everything left, but I understand why she did what she did.


SCENARIO 2 

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.

- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?

- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?

- Describe the flow of your decision making process.

I would absolutely help them. I feel like not helping them would be a total asshole move. Idgaf if I hadn’t known him and he wasn’t even my roommate… if some random came up from my class asking for help I would absolutely help them. I may be a little avoidant only if I had something to do, but I would certainly help in some way even then. I would definitely help out. My humanitarian side stands out to me in this scenario…I want to help people solve their problems because I know I can handle them easily. I also would like to see myself as the type of person that would drop everything at the drop of a hat and help someone. I think I would be proud of myself for doing something so selfless and helping someone succeed. I also like helping people understand a process even if it takes a while, because I feel like I’ve been useful. I helped someone. My flow in the decision is probably like person needs help-> I know how to do that and it probably wouldn’t take that much time->help them. I don’t really talk to my roommates anyway so I wouldn’t feel bad if he did, that would just be ridiculous. Why should my ability to help someone be affected by how much they talk to me and their relationship to me.

SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.

- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?

- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?

Project 1 appeals to me the most. I REALLY enjoy group work because it is more fun. I naturally become the leader in groups fairly quickly because I am excellent and seeing everyone’s points, I am very competent(people consistently look to me for practical advice) and excellent at delegating work, and I am very good at seeing which ideas will be best. I have a knack for it. Going really deep into one topic by myself isn’t that fun. If I don’t know the topic, I am weaker in group work though. I would then take a more personable leader roll and ask others for their opinions on what to do, when people are sluggish AND I don’t know the material I can be weak in leading and have little direction. The second one doesn’t appeal that much to me because if the work isn’t going to make a difference then I don’t see the point in putting in that much individual effort into it. Mabye if I knew it was going to make a difference. Also the group aspect is really nice in general even though I typically consider myself an introvert.


SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.

- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.

- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.

I would appreciate their behavior internally, and probably like that I got a competent group. I would act as leader probably in the sense of telling them which ideas would be valuable and which ones would not be. I’m very good at internally checking whether an idea is useful and practical and also I’m good at comparing systems internally between ideas to see which one is better and more implementable for the purposes of our project. I would also probably start to decide or ask who gets what work and I would try to take the blunt of the work because I typically do that as a leader. Lead by example I guess? I take my group project work seriously for other people and consistently stay in communication with others in my group and ask if they need anything and how their project sides are going. Major influences that drive this behavior: I don’t want to let down my teammates when they are putting forward their best efforts as well, I tend to be the idea checker rather than the idea creator. Idea creation isn’t my strong suit comparative to some other people I know, yet I can see the strengths in ideas easily and check it’s logical consistently. Being the leader gives me control over a situation which I like because I know how far into the project everyone is at all times and I don’t have to answer to anyone which can be annoying at times unless they gives clear instructions or desires for what they would like me to do. Unclear expectations are probably the most frustrating thing from a leader.

SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.

- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?

- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?

Sleeping would help me recharge, hanging out and playing games with people, watching TV shows, playing video games. I feel like I draw non-physical energy from playing a game like risk or just sitting back and getting mental energy back by checking out for a while.

SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor

- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?

- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?

- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?

Top three choices: Manager, Psychologist, Counselor
Pretty easy to pick the 3 because the other ones just didn’t interest me at all, I knew I wouldn’t like doing them that much or too much work/emotional investment. 
The aspects that influenced me is that a manager is very broad and can have tons of responsibilities that are people oriented which I really like. Keeping everyone in check and being in communication with all aspects of a business sounds fun to me. Not micromanaging, but just being someone that knows many aspects of a business at one time and is called over when a problem is too complex for someone else. Then I get to go into problem solving mode. I love complex problems. Psychologist is appealing to me because I would get to analyze people which is a cool concept to me, but I might get tired of trying so hard to analyze behavior. Counselor is more interesting to me because I could suggest practical solutions to problems, and especially because I can easily logically understand someones position. Marriage counseling sounds like something that would be so easy for me, and I can easily pick up on emotional problems in a room. Very sensitive to that and comments that have double sides or are passive aggressive if I’m looking for it. Manager and Counselor would probably be most fulfilling, but people that just want emotional support in counseling and won’t listen to practical solutions at all might annoy me over time a little bit. Minor inconvenience, I would probably really enjoy it.

SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?



- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.

- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?

- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?

The light hitting the rocks stands out to me pretty heavily, because it draws your attention. It’s also very bright. Secondly noticed the water and the reflection of the light, and the surface texture of the rocks which almost looks like layers. Kinda interesting. The rocks look like they are jutting out of the wall. They look almost like they are being shot out at something. The light is a little too bright I think. I love the dark calmness of the water at the bottom. I feel like I focused on them because they were the most noticeable and had a big contrast between the two. The light stands out heavily because it is just so bright and the contrast of the rocks in the middle which is really dark draws your eye to it. It has almost a mysterious feel to it. It didn’t appeal to me super heavily other than for sheer beauty sake. I am really only super appealed to hyper realistic drawing for how much it amazes me and how much talent it would take to make it, and art with snow/ a calm feeling to them. I love water in art and I liked it in this picture


----------



## Argira

SCENARIO 1

I would probably have been infatuated with the person and truly wished to live the rest of my life with her, sharing all the ups and downs life had thrown at us. Truly, I suppose hearing such news as described would make me paralyzed for some time during which I would be unable to think clearly and be buried in very dark thoughts. After some brooding, I would most likely decide life is not worth living anymore with the true love of mine gone. Self-destructive thoughts would start to surface and despite most likely not doing anything to harm myself physically, I would be left unable to feel anything for a good couple years, developing a temporary schizoid personality disorder, disconnecting myself from the world around me. I would probably hope the person had never lived and that I never had any feelings towards her even if she did for the pain would be unbearable.

SCENARIO 2

I would provide my roommate with whatever help I could. Having done all the necessary work myself I wouldn't see any reason not to help someone else, maybe even feeling good for having done so. Besides, I always believe teaching things to others provides a wonderful way for revising the tasks and checking the state of one's own know-how. If you aren't able to pass on information you've learned, you have really learned nothing.

SCENARIO 3

I would definitely pick project one, for it would allow me to personally leave my handmark on the company's operations. It would provide me with a sense of importance and meaning with all the large-scale consequences it may hold. Also I enjoy working as a part of a team, getting a broader overview of things and hearing the contributing ideas of others. If necessary, I would assume a leadership position in the group, making sure progress is made and everyone is involved in progression of the project.

SCENARIO 4

I would be actively listening other's ideas and throwing in some of my own. If I would see no progress is made, I would try and steer the brainstorming towards a more results-oriented track. I would try to be genial and try encouraging other members to share even their funniest ideas, and be appreciative of those ideas. For all, I would probably have some distinct vision of my own lingering in my mind, which I would try to convey to others surreptitiously and make them accept at least some major parts of it, making it all seem as if it was bred from a common agreement. I always seem to have it in my mind to do things in a very specific way, which is not always all that clearly expressed, though, as I usually don't wish to seem like a bossy brute giving orders to others and overriding their very often wonderful thoughts.

SCENARIO 5

I would call up a close friend and have a long walk or something. We'd then discuss a good many things, be it about science, art, philosophy or interpersonal relationships. Also I would probably take some time to read a good book that I ment to read a long time ago, not having had the time for it. Might be I'd also exercise a bit, jogging and the like, for I haven't got a good routine when it comes to exercising and sometimes it makes me feel guilty. I would probably finish some school work ahead of time in order to, as I like to put it, have it easier in the coming weeks. Simply not doing anything at all leaves me charged with self-retribution and feeling of worthlessness, for I consider our lives to be too short for wasting time on lounging. Doing things that feel like they provide me with meaning and progress towards future goals are a strong energizer.

SCENARIO 6

1. Entrepreneur 2. Scientist 3. Teacher

Picking only three options was indeed quite the task. It is heartbreakening to imagine all the potential a career carries without being able to bring it to fruition. For a person interested in a very wide variety of things it is very difficult to make a decision so heavy with importance considering one's future life.

The aspects that made me pick entrepreneur as a top choice are as follows. As an entrepreneur one can more or less freely envision the whole function of the enterprise. It is very easy to look around and state: "my my, this [insert thing here] could be done so much better, with so much more sustainability and so much more ethically" and so forth. As an entrepreneur, I think, one truly has the possibility to change the world for the better and at the same time implement one's own vision as one pleases. As for the scientist, I find the idea of making an important discovery rewarding. The potential is there to make the lives of others better through developing new ways of doing or seeing things. Teaching as a career would also interest me, because as already stated, it makes one feel good to see having helped someone. Having a neverending thirst for information and the will to share the findings with people might just be what is needed to become an effective teacher (preferably in the higher education).

SCENARIO 7

The picture first and foremost seems to convey an air of tranquility. I could imagine myself lying in the rocky shores and contemplating the beauty of the nature. The huge cliffs surrounding the place remind us of how small and insignificant we are in comparison to the world around us. It helps put things into a perspective. Indeed the picture is of a most alluring kind and in a way makes one feel downbeat.


Hopefully there's something to my answers. I'm quite at loss with my type. For long time I considered myself to be an INFJ, then INTJ, then ENTJ, and now ENFJ. Only letters that I'm sure of are N and J. I and E and T and F are very borderline so it could be either of those. Also I see many qualities of all the mentioned personality types in myself, making things ever more worse. I have tried cognitive functions tests and they tell me I prefer Ni, Ne and Fe but Te also has a strong presence. Please do help me out!


----------



## spaceynyc

1. The news would completely paralyze me. I'd be in a state of shock or denial at first. I'd feel like the world or a supernatural power is playing a game on all of us or out to get me... I'd be in an intense dark state. Then i'd start to think of how she must feel and it'd hurt me even more. I'd try to snap out of it and get out there and do all I can to get in touch with her or her family so I can be by her side and help but the whole process would be extremely painful in general. I couldn't live with myself if I didn't do anything to help her any way I can.. but I PRAY nothing close to this ever happens in my lifetime, thats like a worst nightmare for me.

2. I'd help him out without a second thought. I'd hate to see the guy fail and I really don't care about the teacher's rules. If someone is in danger, I would feel the urge to jump in help at all costs. I wouldn't give him the answers cause it wouldn't feel right and it's no help to him in the long term. I'd have no problem with guiding him to the answers though. We all gotta look out for one another in this world..

3. I'd choose Project 2 because it has a clear and narrow focus. I'd get to work alone and my best analytical skills and ideas show itself in privacy for me. I'm no good at brainstorming among others and it doesn't feel natural or comfortable for me.

4. I would follow each idea being spoken out and immediately envision or imagine in my mind how each idea would play out.. I wouldn't shoot down any ideas i'd just give in my advice to refine/improve the idea or NICELY point out a potential flaw and how to get around it. I wouldn't participate in exchanging my ideas because that doesn't come natural for me as I am no good at explaining whats going on in my head. I can visualize it but I can never put them to words. Thats why I prefer to work alone lol.

5. Sleep, watch TV, play video games, eat, talk to my girlfriend. Anything that gets me to relax my mind because it's always in overdrive.

6. Artist, Musician and computer socientist OR psychologist. Picking the first two was a no brainer for me. I love the concept of anything related to art and I have a natural affinity for music and it is beyond interesting to me... The 3rd choice was tough for me because they're only semi-interesting to me. Computer scientist I think would be a little to complicated and boring to me, and psychologist would be boring and I feel like I need to work out my own mental issues before I try and give advice to someone else lol. The main aspect that I searched for in the careers is which one I could visualize coming the most natural to me skill-wise. That narrowed most of the choices down instantly for me..

7. The first thing that strikes me is that the picture looks like a scene from a video game with amazing graphics. It looks real but fake at the same time. I thought the fact that the artist put the vegetation all in one spot when the rest of the place has none was done on purpose, I think he/she wanted the viewer to notice that for a reason. It's odd but thats what makes it intriguing. The colors are really vivid. i believe the picture is real but it's heavily touched up digitally not to mention is says "digitalblasphemy" at the bottom lol.


----------



## spaceynyc

@Bhathaway
I'd say ENFJ, you like to take charge and lead, you seem more people oriented than business oriented (I get more of a Fe than Te vibe from you), your use of capitalizing certain words tells me you like to express your emotion.. your description of the picture is very feeling oriented and very Ni-Se looking at something for what it is - not adding to it just looking benath the surface for abstraction


----------



## Praimfaya

Jinsei said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Scenario 1*
> The purpose here is to try to get a sense of Fe or Fi from the feelings / reaction they describe. Pay close attention to what the individual talks about as that is typically where their focus lies. Look beyond the decisions and try to discern what is motivating and driving the decision.
> 
> Fe:
> 
> 
> May describe feeling overwhelmed, numb, or confused about their own emotions (especially if tertiary or inferior Fe)
> May try to assume or describe what their SO might be feeling
> Their own feelings may be strongly influenced or even overwritten by what they assume their SO is feeling
> Any decisions they make will be strongly influenced by what they perceive their SO is feeling as well as the outcome for themselves and their SO
> Fi:
> 
> 
> May very clearly describe exactly what and how they would be feeling in response to their SO’s actions
> May express confusion as to what their SO is feeling or a desire to try and understand their feelings
> Their own feelings will be clear and independent from whatever their SO might be feeling
> Any decisions they make will be strongly influenced by what they feel is the right thing to do independent of the outcome on their SO
> 
> _**Things to be aware of**
> _
> 
> _Pay attention to “T” analytical influence and approach to this scenario, may indicate T dom over F dom _
> _Avoid stereotyping based on decisions made. Both Fi and Fe can display empathy for example_
> _ex: insisting on staying by their SO’s side until the end. They each get to the decision by a different cognitive path. _
> _Fi – because they determine it is the right thing to do. _
> _Fe – Because of perceived negative effect on SO or themselves if they don't_
> _Keep in mind there may not be an extreme noticable difference, both Fi and Fe can consider both, They each give a bit more emphasis and priority to one over the other_
> 
> *Scenario 2*
> The purpose here again is to try and get a sense of Fe or Fi influence on decisions. Pay close attention to what the individual talks most about as that is likely where their F focus lies. Look beyond the decisions and try to discern what is motivating and driving the decision.
> 
> Fe:
> 
> 
> Will express possible outcomes on individuals involved based on various decisions
> Decision will be mostly focused on the outcome of individuals involved ie: roommate, self, professor
> Determining what is the right or wrong decision will be heavily influenced by outcome
> Fi
> 
> 
> Will express value judgments about the situation ie: what they perceive is right or wrong
> Decision will be mostly focused on their internal sense of the right thing to do independent of outcome
> Determining what is right or wrong will be heavily influenced by personal values
> 
> _**Things to be aware of**
> _
> 
> _Do not stereotype based on the decision made, look for the influence behind the decision_
> _Ex: Fe may decide not to help because they determine it is a temporary fix for their roommate and in the long run it will help them more to let them learn from this experience on their own _
> _Ex: Fi may decide to help because they don’t place much value on the professors definition of right or wrong, instead they determine that letting their roommate struggle is wrong _
> 
> _Both outcome and personal values may be evident in the decision making process of both Fe and Fi, pay attention to which seems to have the stronger influence. _
> _Fi does NOT mean “selfish” and Fe does NOT always mean a focus on the other person. Ex: Fe can also have an outcome focus that is based on what would happen to themselves if they decide to help _
> 
> *Scenario 3*
> The purpose of this scenario is to try and get a sense of Te or Ti in their logical thought process. Pay close attention to what the individual talks most about that appeals or does not appeal to them about each project. Look beyond the decisions and try to discern what is influencing motivating their choice. It may not necessarily be T… it could be N or social introversion / extroversion. Factor in the Fe vs Fi assessment from the first two scenarios. Fe would be paired with Ti and Fi would be paired with Te.
> 
> Te
> 
> 
> Strong Te may express enjoyment in logically working through problems with outside influence / stimuli (Primary, Tert Ne influence paired with Te increases the likelihood of this)
> Strong Te may express a desire for relevancy, real world application, effect on the company
> Tert / Inf Te being influenced by Ni may choose to work alone because group idea generation doesn’t appeal to them. The expansive nature of the project may also intimidate them.
> Tert / Inf Te being influenced by Fi may choose to work alone because of past experience with group members not pulling their weight or living up to their standards
> Ti
> 
> 
> Strong Ti may express enjoyment in logically digging in to a singular problem preferring to be left alone to “think” (Primary, Tert Ni influence paired with Ti increases the likelihood of this)
> Strong Ti may express a desire to fundamentally understand something as well as show a lack of concern for relevancy or real world application
> Tert / Inf Ti being influenced by Ne may choose to work in a group because collective brainstorming appeals to them. The narrow focus of the individual project may bore them.
> Tert / Inf Ti being influenced by Fe may choose to work in a group because the socialization aspect and group decision making sounds fun.
> 
> _**Things to be aware of**
> _
> 
> _Depending on F / T dominance and N influence… this could end up being a much better determination of extroversion / introversion especially with tertiary and inferior T _
> 
> *Scenario 4*
> The purpose of this scenario is to again try and get a sense of Te or Ti in their logical thought process. Pay close attention to how the individual’s logical process operates when forced into a social setting where they are receiving input of ideas and possible directions for the project. Look beyond the decisions and try to discern what logical process is influencing their behavior. Be aware of strong Ne / Ni influence here.
> 
> Te
> 
> 
> Strong Te may try to step up and take leadership to try and logically put together the ideas being discussed
> Strong Te may have a much more broad encompassing focus to trying to logically unify everyone ie: group voting
> Ne influence will also motivate them to help drive idea generation
> Strong Ne influence will be more driven to generate possibilities rather than externally organize them
> Primary Ni/Si with tertiary Fi may mask Te here and seem like Ti, idea generation may be suppressed and more internal and narrowly focused (Ni), decision may be more personal value focused (Fi)
> Ti
> 
> 
> Strong Ti may choose to sit back and absorb the ideas, piecing them together internally. They may or may not choose to speak out eventually describing what they have brought together.
> Strong Ti may have a much more narrow focus, internally picking and trying to unify the best of what was presented
> Ni influence will increase the likelihood of silent observation as well as the internal unification process
> Strong Ni influence will be much more driven to internally putting together the best possible course of action ie: deciding logically what they consider is the best direction for the group
> Primary Ne/Se with tertiary Fe may mask Ti here and seem like Te, behavior may be more broad and encompassing, consist of participation in idea generation (Ne), trying to include the whole group in the decision (Fe)
> 
> _**Things to be aware of**_
> 
> _F vs T dominance again plays a big role here especially if is a primary / inferior separation. Be aware of the possibility of strong F influence on their decision. _
> _N extroversion / introversion also plays a role in their behavior. Alignment with T extroversion / introversion connects the idea generation / logical process together thus strengthening the T effect on behavior. Opposing extroversion / introversion may connect more and align with F and mask the T effect on behavior. _
> _Pay attention to the possible strength and clarity of F vs T in the scenarios thus far. In a Primary / Inferior combo one will seem very clear the other may be ambiguous or even seem like the opposite of what it is. In an Auxiliary / Tertiary combo both may be fairly clear and align with each other but which is dominant over the other may not. _
> 
> *Scenario 5*
> This scenario is meant to determine social introversion / extroversion and determine whether they generate their own energy internally or need to draw it in from external sources.
> 
> Introversion
> 
> 
> May prefer individual tasks that focus on things that interest them or are important to them
> May show more of a 1 on 1 or intimate focus to socialization
> Extroversion
> 
> 
> May prefer activities that provide external stimuli and/or social interaction
> May not show any social anxiety preferring a greater amount of social interaction
> 
> _**Things to be aware of**_
> 
> _Pay attention to the extroverted / introverted behaviors shown in scenario 3. _
> _Primary Ne with aux Ti or Fi may look more introverted because Ne doesn’t necessarily seek out socialization, just external stimuli which could be something like a book or a movie. For example: This is why ENTP is considered the most introverted of the extroverted types, Primary Ne paired with Auxiliary Ti._
> _The opposite effect can also manifest in auxiliary Fe users as Fe is a very socially extroverted function. _
> 
> *Scenario 6*
> This scenario is meant to assess the strength of F vs T as well as what is primarily motivating their choice. Be aware of the influence of the inferior function here as well.
> 
> Primary T
> 
> 
> May express more desire for doing things that pertain to analysis and logical thought
> 
> Primary F
> 
> 
> May express more desire for self-expression or focus on affecting people
> 
> Aux / Tert F and T
> 
> 
> May express both motives from above
> 
> _**Things to be aware of**
> 
> 
> Combine this with the F / T assessment from scenario 1-4 as well as the introvert / extrovert assessment from scenario 3 and 5
> Both Fe and Te seek broad external relevance on people and/or society in general, if this desire is expressed try to discern whether it comes from an F or T influence.
> Fi influence may be trying to champion a specific cause meaning something in there personal experience caused them to put significant value on a certain cause: ex: helping children overcome abuse
> Ti influence may gravitate more towards individual analytical / logical type work
> Be aware of possible abstract N / objective S influence on F and T here.
> At this point you should have a fairly clear idea of introversion / extroversion as well as Fe/Ti vs Fi/Te. Use the key below to logically narrow down possible primary functions and types. You should be able to narrow it down to 2-4 possibilities here.
> _
> Introvert w/ Fe-Ti: Primary or Tertiary function could be Ti
> 
> 
> Strong T influence indicates primary Ti: *ISTP / INTP*
> Ambiguous F / T influence indicating auxiliary Fe and tertiary Ti: *ISFJ / INFJ*
> 
> Extrovert w/ Fe-Ti: Primary or Tertiary function could be Fe
> 
> 
> Strong F influence indicates primary Fe: *ESFJ / ENFJ*
> Ambiguous F / T influence indicates auxiliary Ti and tertiary Fe: *ESTP / ENTP*
> 
> Introvert w/ Fi-Te: Primary or Tertiary function could be Fi
> 
> 
> Strong F influence indicates primary Fi: *ISFP / INFP*
> Ambiguous F / T influence indicates auxiliary Te and tertiary Fi: *ISTJ / INTJ*
> 
> Extrovert w/ Fi-Te: Primary or Tertiary function could be Te
> 
> 
> Strong T influence indicates primary Te: *ESTJ / ENTJ*
> Ambiguous F / T influence indicates auxiliary Fi and tertiary Te: *ESFP / ENFP*
> 
> 
> *Scenario 7*
> This is primarily meant to determine the strength of N vs S however you can also tell a lot about F and T from the descriptions used here.
> 
> 
> 
> T influence: Will take a more analytical approach to interpreting the image
> F influence: Will describe feelings that the image presents to the individual
> Se influence: Try to take in the big picture all at once, could express being overwhelmed sensory wise
> Si influence: May focus on and notice details, color contrast, textures, may also describe physical sensations they would feel if there
> Ne influence: May express and generate many ideas, concepts, possibilities, patterns in relation to specific details
> Ni influence: May seek a singular and fundamental meaning behind the image, may also have a desire to explore and see more than what is there and/or imagine what could be
> 
> _**Things to be aware of**
> 
> 
> Primary / Inferior combo of F and T implies Auxiliary / Tertiary combo of N and S and vice versa
> Consider introversion and extroversion in determining primary function possibilities
> Between Scenario 6 and 7 a dominant function should become clear and you should be able to logically narrow things down to 1 or two possible types.
> If the strength of S vs N is ambiguous here it could mean primary F or T. Introversion vs Extroversion should tell you which is primary. Attempt to determine Ni / Se or Ne / Si in order to determine exact type
> If the strength of S vs N is clear it could mean F and T is ambiguous, introversion / extroversion should line up with primary Si / Se or Ni / Ne and thus allow you to determine exact type.
> _
> *MBTI Type Function Stack Key
> *
> Extroverted Sensor:
> ESTP: Se – Ti – Fe – Ni
> ESTJ: Te – Si – Ne – Fi
> ESFP: Se – Fi – Te – Ni
> ESFJ: Fe – Si – Ne – Ti
> 
> Extroverted Intuitive:
> ENTP: Ne – Ti – Fe – Si
> ENTJ: Te – Ni – Se – Fi
> ENFP: Ne – Fi – Te – Si
> ENFJ: Fe – Ni – Se – Ti
> 
> Introverted Sensor:
> ISTP: Ti – Se – Ni – Fe
> ISTJ: Si – Te – Fi – Ne
> ISFP: Fi – Se – Ni – Te
> ISFJ: Si – Fe – Ti – Ne
> 
> Introverted Intuitive:
> INTP: Ti – Ne – Si – Fe
> INTJ: Ni – Te – Fi – Se
> INFP: Fi – Ne – Si – Te
> INFJ: Ni – Fe – Ti – Se





> *
> SCENARIO 1*
> 
> *FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE
> 
> Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer. *[/CENTER]
> 
> _- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?
> 
> - In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?_


I would be angry and hurt that the person I thought loved me wouldn't want to spend his remaining time with me. I'd conclude that he had no respect for me at all and did not know or care for me at all, and that our time prior to that was a waste of mine, and his words and affections were empty lies. I'd feel utterly betrayed.

My feelings would primarily turn to their own nature and love would become hatred. I would even feel betrayed by my own feelings and vow never to make the same mistake again because the pain would be unbearable. If forced to turn my attention to him, I'd feel glad that he's dying and that he deserves it.

_Interpretation:_ Fi over Fe, but inferior feeling however you spin it, or at least a very twisted use of it. So, I'd lean T-dom here.




> *SCENARIO 2 *
> 
> *FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE
> 
> You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.*​
> _- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?
> 
> - What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?
> 
> - Describe the flow of your decision making process._


At the point where the test has already been assigned, I wouldn't help the roommate. I'd feel like she was trying to manipulate me and use me now that she's pushed up against a wall, especially because I would have been aware of her struggle early on and would have offered to help her understand the material and study earlier, and if she's only now asking for help, then that would have meant she'd declined my help and therefore does not now deserve it. I would harden against cries of impending failure because she would have had since the beginning of the class to seek help and I am not responsible for her life, she is.

_Interpretation_: Fi over Fe again.




> *SCENARIO 3*
> 
> *FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE
> 
> Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.
> 
> Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.
> 
> Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.*​
> _- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?
> 
> - What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?
> _


Project 2 hands down. First of all, I'd be working alone, which would be wonderful. I'd also rather dig down deep into the essence of the problem and boil its complexity down to the nuts and bolts and reconstruct it to suit the requirements of the project. It's fun to dive into chaos and bring order to the madness. I'd struggle with the aftermath of it, though, because I thrive better in the chaos than in the ordered derivative. I would, however, be pleased that it would be made more accessible to the rest and be looking for the next problem to tackle. The potential impact is less important to me than the level of enjoyment I'd have in the analysis itself. If I get to have fun and help others in the process, all the better.

_Interpretation:_ Ti primarily




> *SCENARIO 4*
> 
> *FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE
> 
> Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.
> 
> *​_- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.
> 
> - Describe what major influences drive this behavior._


I'd be wishing I could work on a separate project by myself. They seem like they'd have this one well in hand and don't need me, and I would likely be bored working with them. In the absence of an out, though, I'd tend to take the leadership role and get things moving towards both an agreement on which way to go from the ideas proffered and its realization. It's just how I'd feel the most useful and competent in that situation. Plus, I've tended to be academically bold and known for intellectual contribution, so I'd enjoy seeing the others shine.

_Interpretation:_ Te




> *SCENARIO 5*
> 
> *FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE
> 
> It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.*​
> _- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?
> 
> - What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?_


Being alone!!! I'd read, paint, design something...it would depend on the particular day. I would just go with what I felt like doing in the moment, and a lot of that tends to be more archetypally driven. Some kind of impression or connection will spark in my head and I'd scratch that itch somehow. It can even be satisfied by watching a certain kind of movie, solving a certain kind of puzzle, or playing a certain game...it's hard to describe what it's like. Really, I guess it all comes down to thinking. My mind is constantly humming and working and analyzing, even with simple, unimportant things. I get excited about one idea and so I look up something about it online, and that makes me think of something else, so I switch to that, and then something in that looks interesting so I click on that link, which ooo makes me think of this, and then I wonder how this might relate, and oh yeah that makes me think of this...and on and on. I can get 30+ tabs going. For example, I was trying to remember the exact quote about the one ring by Tolkien, and I couldn't wait, I had to know right then. Well, something in that made me think about Icelandic grammar structures, so I read some about that, which lead to Ragnarok in Norse mythology, which led to a comparison of Hell conceptions across religions, which made me think of the TV show _Supernatural_, which made me wonder where Scottish clan tartans came from, which leads to color symbolism, then to a chakra opening meditation leading to an attempt to visit the Akashic records via visualization, then analyzing symbols gleaned from the experience, and on and on.

_Interpretation:_ Introversion




> *SCENARIO 6*
> 
> *FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE
> 
> You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.
> 
> Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor
> 
> *​_- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?
> 
> - Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?
> 
> - Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?_


Artist - I get ideas for mixed media pieces all the time because I basically live for symbolism and metaphor and they would feature strongly in anything I'd produce. I love the idea of being able to just get lost in the creative process and not have to worry about anything else. It's definitely a kind of mental masturbation, and is utterly personal and is something I could do completely alone and from anywhere in the world, so I wouldn't be beholden to any specific locale. What I would not like is any kind of requirement to promote my art. I'd want to just create in solitude and leave the business side of it to someone else.

Sex Psychologist - I love understanding the mind and getting to the root of people's needs and insecurities, but more specifically as to sex, rather than general functioning. I think society creates a lot of unnecessary hangups to an utterly natural activity. People turn it from something primal and real to something twisted and shameful.

Forensic Psychologist - Psychopathy is incredibly interesting to me as is delving into the origins of violence and cruelty. I'd want to stop innocent people from being hurt. I'd struggle with the inevitable team aspect of this, though. I'd prefer something I can do from any home anywhere in the world.

The only hard part of the selection was figuring out how to choose enough to meet the requirement of three. I didn't like most of the choices, for various reasons.

_Interpretation:_ Introvert and Intuitive...there is some people-focus here, but it's rather depersonalized.




> *SCENARIO 7*
> 
> *Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?*
> 
> View attachment 295170
> ​
> _- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.
> 
> - Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?
> 
> - Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?
> _


A sense of beauty and calm immediately strikes me. I want to _be_ there. I imagine the cool water against my skin as I'm enveloped by nurturing water. I'd feel utterly at one with the water and drink in the sun from above, feeling its light fill my cells with the warmth and fire of primal power. I feel protected by the cliffs and sheltered from the world. I imagine sleeping on the cool, wet sand and feeling it between my fingers and toes as I dig them down into the earth, connecting to all that is, was, and will be. I feel warm, strong, peaceful, and exhilarated all at once. The photo strongly appealed to me for the reasons stated above.

_Interpretation:_ Ni mainly with some Si



_Overall Interpretation:_ INTJ based on the balance of the functions, INTP secondarily.


----------



## LoyalKnight

> SCENARIO 1
> 
> FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE
> 
> Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.


I did not have a proper relationship yet (I am 18), but I will try to imagine my feelings as good as possible. I would feel really sad I think, it would feel like that a world for me collapsed. I would be very sad about it, very very. I am not sure if I would show though how sad I am. I might have some hope, for treatment, but still. 




> SCENARIO 2
> 
> FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE
> 
> You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.


-I would probably accept his request and help him a bit. But I would not spend too much time on helping him, but I would help him.
-A strong influence which would make me help him a bit is that we come along fairly well. I would not help him too much, because we do our own thing and are not that close to each other.
- I would first think about the risk I would get if I would help him. If he asked me to copy his answer, that is a no-go, since that would make me fail the class as well. I would consider the circumstances he is asking help for, and how much he needs it. And also the intention behind it. We come along good with each other, and humans should help each other (unless you are enemies of course!). So, I'd help him with a good chunk of information, a bit, but not too much.

SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.
- Without hesitation, I would pick Project 1. It may be hard, but the gain from it is far better. Also, I would not like to work alone. Working in a group is far more enjoyable and would motivate me. Being responsible for a project which has a high impact and is worth much more would also be more in my interest. 




> SCENARIO 4
> 
> FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE
> 
> Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.


- All ideas are good. I would suggest though that we should not just "toss ideas around". We should write every idea down, and analyse it if it is actually good. 
- Valuable ideas are good, but we need to organize and structure them first, looking for the best idea. 


> SCENARIO 5
> 
> FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE
> 
> It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.


-If I have free time, I would go to the gym and work out. There is no excuse for not going - if my week has been long and hard, I most likely had no time for the gym. So a good session would await me! 
- I did not get this question. What is meant with "feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?" things which make me feel exhausted?



> SCENARIO 6
> 
> FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE
> 
> You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.
> 
> Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor


- Engineer (I'd prefer a leading position here!), Lawyer, Manager
- It was quite easy. I would like to have careers where I get a leading position in it, and where I have contact to other people. 
- The biggest influence was the position I have in it. If I have a leading position in it, I would gladly take it. I would not like to be a teacher though, since I find "leading" on that scale to be boring, and it would be the same thing all time time, to teach the same stuff all over again. So no, no teacher. Currently I aim to get an engineer, so I picked that first. A lawyer or a manager is also in my interest, though! 



> SCENARIO 7
> 
> Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?


- The nature stands out. It looks beautiful. The most what stands out are the rocks, then the trees and then the water.
- Good question. Because they seem to matter the most?
- I would rather prefer an another environment. But I think that this picture can be a good change from the nature how I know it here in Germany. What comes to my mind would be the US State of Arizona first if I was going to tell where this is.


----------



## Jackobuss

Really Nice questionnaire Jinsei, interesting 
I'll try to do it:

*SCENARIO 1

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.

- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?

- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?*

Ok this is a hard one... First of all, on the spot I'll feel devastated and dead inside, is like as I failed her necessitiesand will feel really guilty... I think I would be very sad because she didn't told me before, but I'll stay with her 'til the very end, she needs all the maximum support even in the final moments, and I will be there for her, I've always been and I won't fail her again, until the bitter end.... 
- The main motivations are that I would've tried to make her feel at her best even in the best moment, it's not about me or how I feel, it's about my love that is going to be taken away, and I'll be by her side 'til the very end, because she'll know that I've always been there and ever will, especially in this very dreadful moment... I'll think that she would've done all of this "escaping" for my benefit, and I would really feel thankful, but I won't abandon her, even if I'll bust in tears everytime that I see her :/

- Totally on her, I won't care about how I feel , she needs me and I will be there for her until her very last moments, even if she hid it from me!

*SCENARIO 2 

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.

- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?

- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?

- Describe the flow of your decision making process.
*


- I don't care about professor's orders, if he asks me for my help I'll be there for him, especially if it makes a so big difference for him, who cares if we didn't consider each other, I would mentor him at the best of my possibilities, because I won't let anyone down in a difficult situation, I think it would also be an opportunity to start building a good relation.

- Probably his feeling of sadness and worry, I would totally feel his struggle and would try to help him, I won't turn him down, especially if he's facing a crisis, also is a good opportunity to review together everything so far!

- I would think "Hmm I'm a bit surprised, he didn't consider me so much since now, probably is because in a difficult situation anyone would ask for help. I don't care if he's lying to me or try to take advantage of me, I won't absolutely turn him down, I know how what he's feeling and I will help him anyway I can, even if cost a bit of self-sacrifice. I hope we can build a nice relationship after this!"
Also, off-topic, I wasn't on good terms with my classmates during high school, but I never let anyone down if in need of assistance, except during exams if I thought that the teacher would totally discover us and punish both of us for cheating, but I tried even to send little hints when asked during exams!

*SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.

- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?

- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?*

- I WOuld go for the first project, even if I'm a bit afraid of taking a so big responsibility, and also I really like group work when anyone can excel with their skill, since it's covering multiple areas, anyone can work at their best with their individual skill and could really turn out as a beautiful work! 
Logically thinking, I have a more slow and in-depht approach to topics that I'm really interested in, I'd probably be more fitted for the 2nd job, but I prefer a group setting to work toward a common goal!

- Probably my genuine interest in people, I would like to harmonize everyone to make everyone work toward a single goal, even if I usually prefer to tackle thing in first person and solve problems where I got everything under control (the thing that was most appealing in the 2nd project!), but I lack a lot of skills in many areas, so a group work where we could ideally get all along and reach a common goal and work at their best in every own area of expertise sounds really better to me! Also, it would be more fun and interesting!

*SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.

- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.

- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.*

- I would probably try to focus and find the idea that resonates better with the overall project, I'm not a so proficient brainstormer, but I can't easily tell on instinct which ideas are more probable to become "Actual" ideas and will try to harmonize everyone on a single, more realizable goal! Even if every idea could potentially be a good idea, but some are more difficult than others 

- Probably my insight and desire to unite everyone under a "single flag" would be the most influentials thing in these situation!

*SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.

- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?

- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?*

- Well, first of all I would contact my friends to organize something for the evening/week-end! Than I would probably chill-out by playing music insturments (I'm a bass player and learning saxophone!) and a lot of video-games with other friends online if possible (or just watch anime, I have some series ongoing) , while waiting to meet everyone! I won't dislike the possibility to have a good walk in nature/ bike riding while taking some pictures, I'm a bit lazy but i love doing stymulating phisichal activities! Also, I would like to meditate a little bit, is something that I still want to learn, but I'm sure it would help me a lot to harmonize me better with people and external world! all of this, because they are my main hobbies and work as a discharger for me after an overwhelming week of work, both physical and spiritual, I think i absorb a lot of things from other people and the world around me, so I need to recharge a little bit and elaborate in a better way all the things that I've experienced to make me get up again and act again as my healthy, happy-go lucky extroverted self! But too much introspection becomes draining for me, I need to relate with other people and external world too feel energized

- Coming in contact with other people, learn their passions, interests, life views and, later, utilize this information to understand better my role in this life and where am I heading, while forming as strong bonds as possible to everyone!

*SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor

- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?

- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?

- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?

*

- Psychologist , Lawyer, Teacher (also very interested in Counselor), because they would be a beautiful way to learn new things and doing something useful for people and the society in general! Psychology is a beautiful sector to learn a lot of things that we usually take for granted unconsciously, and is the purest approach to human mind and behaviour; Lawyer is a slight interesting topic of study, even if I'm studying law at university, but I think is the most concrete way that you have to help someone, while being really stimulating at the same time; Teacher, well, is one of the most underrated works in my opinion, but he's the one that is forming not only students, but the PEOPLE of tomorrow, it has a great responisbility and they face a lot of troubles, but they could leave an undeletable sign in young students, especially children, it's one of the most wonderful jobs in the world.

-Principally because those , in a way or another, are jobs that affect other people lives, and can change them for better or worse. Two years ago I would have been overwhelmed by these many possibilities, but now, as I read them and thought in the past years about my university and studies a lot, I have no sign of doubt, they would totally appeal to me thanks to the difference that could make to one person's life! If i mange to become a good Psychologist/Lawyer/Teacher i would really be fulffileed when people come to me and say "Thank you, you changed myn life for the better", and these would be the most motivational thing that I could ever hear 

*SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?

Short Effective Scenario Questionnaire 2.0 (Self-Type)-paintedcanyon1fb.jpg

- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.

- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?

- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?*

Well, it reminds a lot of my own country, Italy, some places near the seaside have this beautiful landscapes. I would love to go on a vaction there, right now, since this year I went only 3 times by the seaside. I immediately noticed the beautiful contrast between light and dark in this photo, then those lonely trees on the background, it's really a beautiful picture.

- I don't know, for me they were the most visible things on the spot, it seems to me a so special place for someone, ideally talking my ideal fiancee and I (I'm single right now, pardon me xD)

- It's a beautiful picture, the contrast of light and shadows are astounding, it wasn't so impactful to me, even if I really liked the fact that reminded me of Italy!

Ok, thank you guys for everything, I would love the opinion of @Jinsei and @Wisteria, if it won't be a problem for you guys, I love your typing style 

Thanks again to everyone


----------



## Jackobuss

Jackobuss said:


> Really Nice questionnaire Jinsei, interesting
> I'll try to do it:
> 
> Thanks again to everyone


Ok now I'm trying to read the key: I can't really manage to discern Fe/Fi in the process, but I think I have a better tendency to Fe/Ti especially in the project scenario.

To me it seems that I'm more of a Si/Ne userrather than Ni/Se, especially on my description of the picture of scenario 7.
I totally have a prefernce for F, but really really A LOT xD ( Thought for a while in these last months that I was ENTP, but then the example given didn't resonate with me, even if I see myself as kind of analytic, and i try hard to be as objective as possible)

I'm waiting for your more in-depht analysis guys, but i would think that i'm like an ExFJ, prone to ESFJ right now, even if I am a really really indecisive one. WHat are your thoughts? I would like to hear your points of view 
Best wishes, peace out


----------



## radicaldog

*Scenario 1.*
I'd feel extremely angry and maybe let it out physically like shouting or smashing something but upon hearing news about cancer i'd really stop and think it thought if she's is trying to say something by doing it. I'd probably try to find out her and atleast have a conversation about it, even if it's not going to work i want to know intention behind leaving me. I think i'd feel in this way because i want to have a resolution on a things i'm involved to (this time is relationship). I guess the primary focus would be on a question why this situation happened and what caused it?

*Scenario 2*
_How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?_
If i like roommate i'll help him if he's been asshole to me, i wont unless he's going to pay me.
_What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?_
If it brings me some sort of benefit (money, material things or even being a better friend) then i have no problem helping him. Strong influence would his overall impression to me.
_Describe the flow of your decision making process_
He asks me and i decide on the spot whenever i'm going to help him or not (for a reasons listed above).

*Scenario 3*
_Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?_
I prefer working with a team because then i might hear different approaches to the problem and pick the most efficient one.
_What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?_
If i get to choose my own people then i might consider doing it but if i'm working with people i dont have compatibility with i'm taking the second one where i can work alone as i'd be able to dictate my own terms.

*Scenario 4*
_ Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting._
I discuss only the ideas which make the most sense to me. I'd be down to writing cons and pros of them. Maybe i'd crack a joke or two just to lighten up the mood.
*Describe what major influences drive this behavior. *
It also depends whenever i like people upon first meeting them (all the joking stuff) but i'd prefer not to waste time on unnecessary things and just get it working. I guess i can be quite erratic if everyone around me is too serious as i prefer atmosphere somewhere between formal and informal.

*Scenario 5*
_Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?_
It really depends, maybe i'll read a book, see a movie, just casually walk around city or meet friends for a party. I guess some outdoors activity could put my mood into a better "level". 
_What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?_
I guess that would be things where i learn or do something new.

*Scenario 6 *
_What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?_
If i'd be proficient in all of them then i'd pick artist, actor or computer programmer / analyst. Thing is that i'm quite shy and timid guy but i'd like to try perform and entertain people as an actor, art always had my attention but i believed that i have little talent in that. Computer programmer is interesting because it's such a versatile profession and i dont shy (pun not intended) away from solving IT related problems.
_Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why? _
It was difficult because i wanted to include psychologist. I didnt include it because i saw this profession as limiting one because you cant choose your patients and have to take everyone earn cash. Entrepreneur was another choice but i'm not quite sure what was that about, was that more about organizing events because i wouldnt like to be forced to be happy or cheerful when i'm not.
_Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?_
Things which mattered the most was satisfaction and money. Sure you can make good cash with being doctor but i wouldnt be interested in that. I guess it has something to do with being noticed and famous (maybe that would be harder as a programmer).

*Scenario 7*
_Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture_
Definitely colors, light/dark contrast and composition.
_Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?_
I really dont know, i just noticed them first, like on instinctual level.
_ Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?_
The strongest feeling i'm getting that i'd be very small in comparison with everything in the picture. I also love large space so it would be fantastic to actually stand in that picture. Picture has really relaxing quality about it.

Sorry for broken english, i'm not a native one.


----------



## melonbread

Scenario 1:
I would be devastated of course. He must be even more so than me. I would support him till the end in what he wants to do. If I can, I'd find out how long he has to live and I don't care about the wedding, it's not important now. We can still have the wedding if he's ok with it or put it off. He probably wanted to isolate himself from me out of fear and despair, or perhaps because he doesn't want to drag me down a path with no future in sight. So I won't fault him for it. All the more, this is a time where he needs people there for him.
Besides seeing his options to staying alive as long as possible I’d focus on trying to be there for him and make the most of whatever time he has left. I’d go with him to do his bucket list because no one should go through it alone and at this point, it’s easy to fall into despair and suicidal thoughts. I think I feel this way because I can empathize with that. My focus will be on what I can do to make things better and try to find happiness and make peace with the future.

Scenario 2:
I see nothing wrong with helping if it means that much to her not failing and I don’t stand to lose anything much. The issue is - why is she only asking for help now and how important this is to her. 
I'd ask her how much does she not know and what happens if she fails. I have already more or less made up my mind to help as I don't lose anything from it but I just need to know how feasible it is for her to pass in such a short time. And is she gonna depend on me as a regular occurrence? Why didn't she ask for my help beforehand, was she scared I would reject her? Does she have other underlying problems personally or externally perhaps that is making her lose focus in her studies? How badly is she failing? Will she pass if I tutor her? Will this be a one-time thing? How heavy are the consequences of failing for her? I’d help her as best I can but if it’s out of my control or I have my own hands full as it is, I’d give her other options and draw an ultimatum.

Scenario 3:
Both are fine to me and I’d rather ask which is more important to the company if there’s such an option. It’s hard for me to choose because I’ve been moulded into taking on whatever is thrown at me at my work so I’d go with my strengths or what I like or have a good feeling about.
Project 1 sounds more exciting and attractive but also pressurizing. I’m ok with working with people and would like to have expertise for the areas where mine may not be able to reach. They may bring to the table new perspectives to problem solve too. 
Project 2 may feel more comfortable for me because I’m in charge of everything so I have more control and will know exactly what’s going on. I’m pretty good at analyzing and simplifying things. 
I’d go with Project 1 cause it sounds more of a different challenge and it seems more interesting and impactful. It really doesn’t matter which I pick, as I’d see it to it as best within my control that it gets satisfactory results.

Scenario 4:
If the direction we’re going into is right then I'd go with the flow. I don't like to take the lead and usually someone else will so I can play support and give my own ideas. I'd point out the flaws in other ideas and see what may work. And I'd want them to settle on an idea so we can set to creating an outline and see if it answers the questions and if we are even asking the right qns. Then we can delegate the work and set a deadline for review. I just want the project to go smoothly and get an A. I'm willing to do anything for it even if there are slackers.

Scenario 5:
In an ideal world where I am not depressed I would read, draw and write. In my current state I would stone and sleep. I don't mind going out to cool events alone or with friends. 
If I'm on holiday I'd actively explore every nook and cranny, taking in new sights and experiences. Even if I've planned an itinerary like a madwoman (because that's what I did once) I'm ok with going with the flow (that's what happened in the end when time ran short and when I stumbled upon something else that's good). 

Scenario 6:
Artist - I like expressing myself and thinking up new ideas that resonate with people. 
Musician - I love music and would love creating new melodies and songs that touch people's hearts. Psychologist - I like helping people and I also like analysing how people think and what makes them that way. Actor is good too. I like analysing a character and finding the best way to express that but I don't like being in front of a crowd.
It’s quite easy to decide because I suck at science. I’ve always been attracted to artistic careers and frankly it’s what I’m better at and doesn’t bore me to death. I must like what I'm doing. I like creative jobs and jobs which allow me to do new things every day. I'd find it most fulfilling to have created something that many people enjoy, can find meaning in and connect with.

Scenario 7:
The light, the colours, the detail on the cliffs and the contrast with the dark waters. This picture has very good contrast, lighting and depth. A little boring though, it could be made interesting with like, an elf, hobbit, dwarf and wizard getting out of a small boat...Maybe a gremlin sneaking around in front out of sight. Wait, I’m not too sure if it’s a painting or a photo? But the caption says paintedcanyon so I guess there’s my answer. I think I’m just trying to see what I like and do not like about the picture and how it can be made better. I don’t think it particularly appealed or didn’t to me, it was more of a ‘oh that’s nice, not bad, meh’ kinda thing.

Note: I've actually taken a load of MBTI tests and tried to self-type by reading on individual cognitive functions and have kept getting mixed results over the past year, or years. Don't think it's possible to change types..but then again I have bouts of depression so maybe that affects my typing.


----------



## SunshineCompanyLtd

*Self type*

SCENARIO 1

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.

- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?

I'd clearly be very concerned and immediately investigate. I would want to find a way to talk to my SO as soon as I could. It wouldn't matter if I had a job or test in college because this is the life of someone I love. I'm competent and confident enough to achieve my goals in life regardless of the outcome, but I'd imagine with a good talk with my professor or my employer accommodations would be easily made. Although I can imagine that they would feel like a burden/that I deserved better, I want to hear it from them. And regardless of what they say, I will comfort them and be by their side until they die. We would cherish our memories from the past and make the best out of the limited time they had left.

- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?
I wouldn't waste time feeling sorry for myself. The focus is entirely on supporting my SO and showing them happiness and love. After all, love may be transient but it is important to me nonetheless. If they don't feel worthy, I'll make them feel worthy. End of story.


SCENARIO 2 

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.

- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?

I'd be a bit irritated, but glad to help. The rule about working alone is moronic considering it only gets in the way of students growing so I'd just completely ignore that. I'd make sure to make sure I'm prepared first, but I see it as an opportunity to make a loyal friend as well. 

- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?

I've been through struggles myself before. Life is about growth, and we can learn plenty from other people. I'm just passing that gift on. I wouldn't have made it as far as I had without the support of many people, be they distant acquaintances or dear friends.

- Describe the flow of your decision making process.
It's a pretty simple decision really. With little cost to myself I'm helping another human being like myself. Plus earning the loyalty and trust of others is a very valuable asset. Kindness pays if you know where to look.


SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.

- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?

The first project appeals to me more because I learn much more quickly from others than I do from a text book. I can always do independent research to verify the merit of their arguments but the exchange of information is highly valuable to me given my coworkers are competent. It would of course, require a great amount of coordination between members and plenty of discussion. 

- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?

The biggest factor was the fact that it was a group project. It has the potential to increase the competency of more employees as well as strengthen solidarity among the group. I'll be sure to lead discussion if possible and make sure there is plenty of individual contributions. Civilization is built upon the multiple contributions of one of the many. When strengths and weaknesses are calibrated correctly and communication is good, long lasting improvement can be made.

SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.

- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.
I sit back quietly, listening intently and asking clarifying questions from all of the members before I decide on my idea. I try to synthesize the best of each of the merits of their proposals. I go over it with the team, we discuss and throw more ideas out, then repeat until we have the best idea we can think of at the time.

- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.
While I definitely have my own ideas to toss out, when there are competent team members alongside me I find their consultation to be highly valuable. I base it off of merit of course.

SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.

- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?
I would probably sleep in and relax listening to music or reading until night. Then I'd probably go out with friends for a few drinks at a karaoke night. 

- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?

(Non physical, dualism lmao) But seriously, it's kind of a push pull. On one hand I can't stand to be cooped up all day by myself for more than a few days at a time, usually going out on my own into crowded city areas or in nature to take photos. On the other hand, once I hit a certain point I need a day or two to recharge by just sitting inside and laying around all day if that's possible.

SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor

- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?

Medical doctor (Both technical and humanistic), teacher (Both technical and humanistic again), Musician (Oh surprise, both technical and humanistic) But seriously, I want to be doing something that requires a high level of skill but also helps people. Be it helping them with illness, educating them, or even writing songs that help them process their lives.

- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why? 
It's not a final decision. So I'd say it was easy. I've already had these careers in mind already so it's not surprising.

- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?
I need a combination of difficulty, understanding, and the ability to help affect people in a positive way. For example, I've always admired doctors because of their dedication and the risk in massive debt and competition involved. A good doctor is courageous and hard working, cunning while never sacrificing their humanity.


SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?

- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture
It's a dark cave covered with an atmospheric contrast between shadow and light. A beautiful chiaroscuro. The bright green plants serve as yet another contrast to the seemingly chiseled canyon and the purple blue water makes me feel like I'm in some fever dream.

- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?
It has a certain atmosphere to it. The colors, the differences in lighting, they capture a moment in time. The image feels beyond time itself, just sitting there silently and beautifully. It all comes together to invoke a strong calming and surreal feeling that I can't quite name.

- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?
It affected me pretty strongly. I'd like to visit such a place. To just quietly meditate and explore it. Seems like a surreal and distance adventure to me.


----------



## InExtravert

I have taken a few tests before when I found out about the MBTI a year ago while in clinical depression in the workforce and again a few times while "mostly" normal now that I am in Graduate school. I don't want to post the types I have gotten to avoid any judgement bias, I hope that doesn't offend or bother anyone. I will private message them though, I just want to see everyones analysis to understand the cognitive functions more.

The test I am taking is "short-effective-scenario-questionnaire-2-0" by @Jinsei:
SCENARIO 1

Focusing on Feeling:

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.

- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?

I would feel extremely hurt, abandoned, confused, contemplative trying to figure out "why?", because of the sudden and abrupt ending after talking about the future and planning a happy future with her, especially without any return phone calls or texts, no explanation, just being ghosted like that, ouch. Upon finding out from her family the situation, my emotional shift would move completely towards her and her family. I would worry for her, her family, her friends, I would want to be there for her

- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?

The primary focus would be my feelings for her as I would most likely understand why she did what she did, even if I didn't understand I would accept it for what it is, forgive her, and no matter what still be there for her no matter what she said, unless my presence hurt her more, which if that were the case I'd have an amalgam of strong emotions)

SCENARIO 2 

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.


- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?


I would tell my roomate that I can help them. I would tell them to go figure out what concepts they are having trouble with in the BOOK[ and explain those concepts to them. This wouldn't be breaking the rules as I am not helping them directly solve a problem on the test. And honestly it's hard to say no to a person in need unless they are a complete scumbag (and even then it's still hard, but I have gotten better at it). If I was in there shoes I'd want someone to (hopefully do the same for me).

- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?
They are struggling so I want to help. This is based on the amount of effort my roommate has put in, I'd help less based on amount of effort I saw them put in. Sometimes things are hard to grasp unless explained properly or clarified as an academic myself. Somethings are easier to understand for certain people and harder for others.

- Describe the flow of your decision making process.

1. How can I help without breaking the rules? 
2. How much effort has said person given?
3. Based on the work ethic of said individual I have noticed throughout the semester would determine the amount that I help.
4. Honestly I would think all of those things then ultimately help the person and might even bend the rules a bit (dropping hints). As long as it doesn't hurt anyone right? 

SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.


- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?

*Project 2 as I like to work alone and focus on one problem at a time. Albeit I'd rather like to be a part of the first project with a large impact and perform the duties of project 1 with a group (if that makes any sense). Like a I was in charge of implementing an AI system of a game then present my findings to the group etc. but was still able to get feedback from group members. The only thing that turns me off about project 1 is that there are many ways to solve a problem and a lot of people like to just solve the problem without thinking about the expansion of said product/tool in the future or the future implications solving a particular problem has or edge cases it could have that were glossed over in order to get the project done "well enough".

- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?

I think I answered this partially in the above question. Individual analytical thinking and understanding the process because this process is most likely used or could be used for more than one particular thing in the future. At least that what my definition of a "process" in engineering is.

SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.

- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.

Since it is the first meeting I will sit back, observe each person and idea, and analyze quietly to myself. Then try to answer any questions I have about their ideas in my head... until I can't figure it out or can't make sense of it. Then finally asking a question, while trying to be tactful. Usually open to all ideas and like to entertain all of them giving each thought and a chance until I forsee a potential problem.

- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.

Usually my ideas are far out there and unattainable within the given time frame of said project, or could be not possible at all (currently given the tools). So I don't bother making them known and if I do I will make it brief.

SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.

- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?

Do absolutely nothing, play video games, read things on the internet, hangout with my doggo, sleep, partake in some substances to unwind, or meditate.

- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?

Philosophy, reflection of goals, and reading. I also like learning new things at my own discretion and pace and working on projects I am passionate about, I can gain energy from these, but I can't gain energy from it if I am COMPLETELY emotionally and mentally drained.

SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor

- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?
Actor, Teacher, Computer Programer (Game Developer)

- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?

Difficult to pick only 3. Actor - because I want to change the stigma of Asian Americans in Hollywood, Teacher - because I want to teach people what I have I learned to help them grow and be the best versions of themselves, I want to be a musician because I love music and game developer for that reason (I am already a Software Engineer). Theres so many things I am passionate about, but have little time to do realistically so I also picked things that had the most impact as well as passion. 

- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?

Helping others, changing the world, or influencing others so that they may one day change the world for the better.

SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?

[Cant Post the Image]

- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.

It feels peaceful and has an aire of solitude to it. The harmony on how the canyon, trees, river/creek flow through it untouched by the modern world. The sun highlighting the what interests me the most are the living trees as well as the dead ones on one side of the canyon. In contrast there the river flows over the gray rocks with moss on them giving an eerie vibe. Although the water is on the dark side of the canyon with no light it brings life as you can see with the moss growing on the rocks, the trees on the bank are healthy and green, while the dead trees in the back furthest away are dead because there is no water. It brings a sense of ebb and flow, that without water things cannot survive, but in contrast without sunlight things cannot grow fully hence the sparse moss vs the vibrant trees and grass. All things are connected maannnnnnnnnn haha.

- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?

Well what I typed above are in the ordered I noticed and focused on them. I would notice something, type about what I noticed then not being able to find the right words to describe it, I would go back and look at it again. Looking at it and seeing more and more each time I looked at the picture. I have been told I am a very "deep" person and when it comes to looking at pictures I usually see the pictures and then longer and more I look the more patterns and associations I notice.

- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?

It appealed to me a lot because it was captivating, I imagined myself standing there taking it all in, the sounds of the river, the wind, observing everything around me, how it made me feel, how beautiful some places can really be. The associations about sunlight and water, the ebb and a flow, just reminded me of was a reminder of what I already knew, so it wasn't as "Profound." It's honestly and extremely refreshing picture and makes me want to plan a trip somewhere in Utah or Arizona now . 

Thanks everyone for your time and responses!

And I look forward to being a part of the Personality Cafe community! <3

- EternalVagabond*


----------



## NatureChaser

Sorry to bump this. I just want to know my type. I'm still unsure about it. I need the input from anyone

*SCENARIO 1

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.

- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?

- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?*

At first, before I ask his family I would be worried about him being angry with me because we suddenly lost contact. I would think about what mistake that maybe I've made to him that I didn't realize doing. And when I found out he had cancer my first reaction would be sadness and disappointment. I asked why he didn't tell me on the first place. If he was afraid that I won't accept him if he's sick I'll tell him that I accept him whatever his condition is. If him and his family has financial problem and don't want me to be bothered I'll explain I'm willing to help him with his financial.

*SCENARIO 2 

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.

- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?

- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?

- Describe the flow of your decision making process.*

At first I would reject her and remind her that the rules are we all must work alone. The reason is I don't wanna get caught and make him angry. But because she begged me over and over and convinced me it's never gonna be caught finally I give in because I don't wanna have conflict with her and she only asked me to mentor and tutor her so she still works alone and I only explain the parts that she doesn't understand without giving away my answer. So it's fair.

SCENARIO 3

*FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.

- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?

- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?*

I don't know, but maybe working with groups, because we can share opinions and they can help me to do the project, assuming I'm a new worker. But if I've been working on the office for years I would say working alone.
*SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.

- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.

- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.*

I'm not really good at giving ideas so I'll probably only listen to them making their ideas and deciding if it makes sense or not.

*SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.

- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?

- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?*

For me it's finally time for myself. Some nature walks alone does a great job for me to recharge and reflect after five days of working and interacting with people. Or if not, it's anything that I can do alone or with some close friends.

*SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor

- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?

- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?

- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?*

Musician, actor, psychologist. For musician and actor because it usually involves travelling, which I love to do. For psychologist, it's because I love learning about myself and others, why people do things, etc. It's easy for me to choose because, well, I'm not interested in the others on the list.

*SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?

Short Effective Scenario Questionnaire 2.0 (Self-Type)-paintedcanyon1fb.jpg

- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.

- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?

- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?*

I imagine if I was alone in the situation, exploring the beautiful view of tall rocks on a boat with the sunlight touching my body and the water splashing on me. The coldness from the water and the warmness of the sun in the same time. Oh, and the wind blows on me. It's a peaceful feeling for me.


----------



## earthling53

SCENARIO 1

- At first I'd digest the information detachedly and try to understand what it meant, how they must have been feeling and what consequences it would actually bring. I'd empathize in detail with what they'd be going through. I'd be a bit disappointed that they didn't felt comfortable enough to tell me, and question if they desired my support if they didn't rush to me. I imagine I would also anticipate their loss but I'd feel the obligation to abstain from my own emotions in order to be strong for them. 
- I think the focus of my feelings would be in the confusion as to how I should respond to the situation, and the eagerness to do whatever is needed of me. 


SCENARIO 2 

- Since I've already finished mine I'd feel like helping, not really because of their despair but because I'd feel uncomfortable not doing anything productive when there's something to fix. I'd try to refrain from judgment just because I don't like to put myself in a higher position. But would make sure they weren't taking my help for granted and got too comfortable with me, I'd try to set boundaries. Yet I'd help them without causing conflict.

- The fact that we have nothing against each other makes me eager to not judge them and take it as a possibility that this won't happen again. I'd feel compelled to help them in this situation even if they weren't to ask because it would make me uncomfortable to see them failing a class that they could pass when that was preventable. I see no reason not to help them in this situation.

- I can prevent them failing the class without doing anything for them, the moral and pragmatic thing to do is to help them. Doing nothing would be a morally repugnant in this situation. And I'd have to see them fail when it was preventable. I think I'd actually enjoy fixing the situation.


SCENARIO 3

- Project 1. I like the freedom of a broad expansive project. I don't like the fact that it requires a collective effort but it still seems more attractive to me. My motivation is dependent on my passion and my passion more directed towards an expansive project and the prospect of actual impact on the company. The idea of project 2 bores me, it would feel less meaningful to me, although I'd prefer to work alone. I'd feel like Project 1 would have much more potential and I intellectually prefer to take risks than narrow down on things more efficiently but with a small outcome. 

- The narrowness vs broadness of the projects, the first makes me feel limited/bored and the second free/passionate/ambitious at the thought of its potential as a work and its impact. The group effort vs working alone, I'd prefer to have control of the situation as to make every little thing perfect. It would be quicker and more efficient to work alone, and the idea of anything unnecessary disgusts me.

SCENARIO 4

- Since you defined them as "valuable ideas" I would pay attention and really try to understand their ideas, and would then analyze them for myself and create my opinions on them, sharing if I agreed or not and explaining why in detail. Then advancing with possibilities that all were comfortable with as to avoid spending time needlessly. I'd be eager to act instead of planning too much. 


SCENARIO 5

- I'd clear my head and regain my ability to focus by analyzing what was going on, introspect or think about something stimulating, ideas that I could develop, patterns that I could identify. I'd then listen/play music as to release whatever energy I hadn't yet been able to purge. From which I'd be able to read something or watching some video - process information. And I'd finally finish by lazily watching some dramatic/Tragic tv show or movie as to direct my energy towards something intense.

- Directing passion towards something, through thinking about abstract questions (philosophical, political, psychological, etc) especially if it is an argument; exploring new information that I for some reason am fascinated with; empathizing with tragedy; exploring my artistic sensitivities, most powerfully through music, but also through artsy cinema or literature; or partake in adventurous, risky behavior. 

SCENARIO 6

- Musician, Psychologist, Lawyer. Musician appeals to me because it is creative and expressive, and so I'd be able to craft a piece and explore all kinds of things I want, I'd find the whole process from practice, to creating, to performing, highly stimulating. Psychologist, because I'd love to explore why people act the way they act and apply that knowledge to everything, I'd love especially to work in investigative work and theory. Lawyer appeals to me because of its connection to ethics and the never ending pursuit for what is right and what is wrong, but I also find arguing and persuading very stimulating, having a cause for what I'd do, to serve justice, would also feel very fulfilling. But even if I ended up in an unethical situation, I'd probably still enjoy the whole process of winning and persuading.

- Easy. I don't like the idea of doing something that is presented to me as a task without any creative freedom or any clear meaningful reward. I'm more attracted to careers that require individuality and not something anyone could do if they were trained correctly. 

- I'm not sure because I'd be most fulfilled by something artistic but music doesn't seem sufficiently intellectually stimulating for me, maybe writing, but that wasn't mentioned. Psychology would be fulfilling in research but the extent to which I'd enjoy practicing is limited as I can't imagine having that patient-doctor relationship with anyone, or being that intimate with strangers. Being a lawyer is definitely my least favored of the three because it's more restrictive, systematic and less creative, although I like the aspect of direct competition.


SCENARIO 7

Firstly, aesthetic admiration, particularly with the lighting/shadow of the image, the cuts of the rocks and the colors. The image gives me a sense of depth, illumination, darkness as a resource and the necessary prerequisite towards light. The sense of space also comes to me, and the quietness of nature. I'd feel aesthetic awe transcending ideas.

- I feel focused on the nuanced depth of the rocks and the particular balance of the colors. I try to absorb the details that compose the whole. It provokes the same feeling you have when drawing something exactly as it is.

- It appealed to me somewhat because I focused on it and I'm quite aesthetically sensitive, and can admire things a lot and be very contemplative. But I didn't have any emotional connection with it as there weren't any animals/humans who's being I could step into and explore.


----------



## MissElle

*SCENARIO 1

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.


- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?

- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?*

I'm gonna answer it for general family/close ppl of mine.

Honestly, Idk. I'm not really confrontational, so I probably wouldn't go to his family/friends. I would call or text him a few times and then would "act" dismissive and wait for HIM to call back and meanwhile, I would stress over it and overthink about why he left me.

But if I found it out anyways, I would be devastated and suicidal. My mind would go through all sweet past memories and how they were nice to me, then my mind would imagine a future in which they're so sick and weak, and the one in which they're dead and how broken I am without them. I would philosophize it in my head. 

But then I would try to hide it in order to look emotionless (until explosions). I would talk to them normally, without bringing up the issue directly. But I would research about his disease and newest researches for it's cure.
I would insist on visiting the best doctors and trying new methodes/meds.



I would try not to stay alone with my thoughts (sort of denial), and I would "try" to stay emotionally neutral/numb (not sad but not happy).

And if they or others have lost their hope or are hopeless/depressed/sad/crying, it would even make me feel worse. This would be terrible.


*SCENARIO 2*

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.


- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?

- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?

- Describe the flow of your decision making process.*

I wouldn't want to help them this way. Especially if it's a competition. And I'm not even good at tutoring, so I would make sure to tell her that.

But I wouldn't directly refuse it. As I would fear what they would do (to me) if I refused it directly. So I would "passive agressivly" avoid it, until I had no choice. Even then, I would make sure not to change tutoring to doing all of this for her.

And at that point I would reason with myself that It was actually the teacher's stupid mistake not mine. And he's the one who let us bring a TEST home, so it's ok to cheat now that we can.

I would also look at other good students and how THEY handle the similar situation. I would do the same.

*SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.


- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?

- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?*

I would go through pro & cons list. As much as I absolutely HATE group work as it stops you from showing yourself individually, I would pick 1st one. But I know that team work bothers me and I wish I had picked the second one.

The reseason for picking 1st one?

1)It seems expanding, more important and more rewarding.

2)Our boss is in it too, so I have a better chance of proving myself to him and getting closer to him in order to improve my position.

If I understood this correctly, the 2nd one is unimportant, isolated, and the result seems vague. So unless I found out it's actually important for ous boss, I wouldn't pick it.


*SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.

- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.

- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.*

I don't like group projects. But If I really had to, I would also generate some ideas myself, and I would evaluate their ideas in my head. If I were sure of something (an idea), I would say it. Otherwise, I would work with the team normally.but would prefer to split the project and do my part on my own.

*SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.


- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?

- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?*

Going grocery shopping at a very big and exciting supermarket (especially with a close family aka my mom), 
going to a cozy cafe and drinking some type of coffee,
Going to an amusement park with ferris wheel, going for a walk or picnic (with close family/friends),
OR
Chilling at home & reading things on the internet/books or watching tv/movies/youtube/buzzfeed, cooking for myself, learning something, exercising, or cleaning the house if I had nothing else to do.

*SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor

- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?

- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?

- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?
*

1)I picked; 
▪Scientist,
▪Engineer (but actually designer/Architect),
▪Actor OR Entrepreneur/Manager (though not extrovert enough for either of them)

2)Sort of. Cause most of them have pros & cons.
Deffo NOT clergy, psychologist/counselor, teacher or childcare though. Not for me.

3)▪Possibilities for improving my position,
▪Friendly ppl/atmosphere,
▪Room for creativity & proving myself,
▪Money
▪Posibility of fame (for what I do/my ideas),
▪Healthy/clean work place



*SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?


- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.

- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?

- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?
*

Seems a bit isolated, but I don't have a special feelings towards it. It's just a nature picture. And it's not really visually attractive to me (no vibrant colors or exciting things in it).
It's just a cave, water (lake?) and trees.

Thanks for the questions @Jinsei ! It was interesting.


----------



## Folsom

@Jinsei

*Scenario 1:*


*FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE*

*Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.*

*- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?*

*- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?*


I'm very bad at knowing how I would feel in situations, a hypothetical situation makes that even harder because I can't exactly relate it to any experience I have had.


I think that I would become very self-aware of my own actions regarding the person at this point. I would try to put my own feelings to the side for the sake of the person. I imagine that inside I would be incredibly distraught and furious at the cancer and the general situation, but I don't think that any of that would break the surface. I have had a tendency in my life to be unemotionally expressive when the situation called for it. It would seem like a far less important issue at this point and although I would be quite sure of why they decided not to tell me, because they didn't want me to be hurt, didn't want me wasting my time on them any more, etc. I would still give them the chance to tell me why in their own words. I would then ask them if they still wanted me to stay with them up until the end, now that I know about what is happening. And depending on the answer to that question I would ask them what they would like to do. Depending on the answer to that question, I might also ask them if they still wanted to get married.


I think that the primary focus of my feelings would be trying not to let my feelings interfere with what the person wanted to do with their remaining time. I would probably be thinking that I am not the right person for someone to be spending their last few months with. I would probably be thinking that I don't deserve that kind of position in someone's life and I wouldn't be very good at making those last few months incredible for the person.


*Scenario 2:*

*FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE*

*You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.*

*- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?*

*- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?*

*- Describe the flow of your decision making process.*


I would agree to mentor and tutor them but I would refuse to outright give them any answers to any of the questions.
Doing that would put my own position in jeapordy because the professor might recognize the similarities in the answers.


I might ask them if they could contact the professor for that mentoring, but it might not be possible in this situation.


The things that jumped out to me in this question were things like questioning the motives of the roommate. 
They say that they don't want to copy the test and just want mentoring, but could they not be intending to manipulate that mentoring relationship into me giving them the answers they want subtly? This could also be a problem because they might try to place the blame on me if any cheating was suspected, given that I don't know them very well. The professor should be able to recognise that I am the one who has been consistently doing well and the roommate is the one who has been consistently perfoming poorly. This might push me over into not helping at all because it might look suspicious if the roommate doesn't perform poorly on this test too.


I'm not quite sure how college works in other places, but in the UK you choose which subjects you wish to study. If the roommate is performing poorly at this subject then there really is no reason to cheat. I might ask them if it would be better in the long run for them to repeat the year (and try much harder) or repeat the year in a different subject. Cheating at college level just means that you end up with a qualification in a subject you don't actually understand, which seems quite pointless to me. Better to repeat the year and gain the understanding to fit the qualification.


The indifference between myself and the roommate wouldn't be much of a factor for me. I tend to think that I have a sort of helpful indifference about me. I don't have many close friends but I have a job where helping people is important, but I will always maintain a "I am helping you and will be as helpful as I can, but I'm not your friend" attitude.


In summary I think that I would probably help them because in the moment I wouldn't think about it as much as I have here. It's also quite difficult to say no to someone asking for help when giving that help isn't difficult at all and can only increase their understanding of something. I think it's quite a strange concept to refuse someone asking for more understanding.


*Scenario 3:*

*FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE*

*Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.*

*Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.*

*Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.*

*- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?*

*- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?*


Project 2 appeals to me the most. Working with others when organisation isn't absolutely stellar can have lots of issues. People discover something and forget to write it down, then forget about it altogether and that piece of information turns out to be very important later on in the project. 


One centralised data collection system is much more efficient especially when it is only operated by one person. I am much better at working alone and referencing the understanding of other people if I need to, but relying on the understanding of other people all of the time in a project where multiple people are involved would be too much to organise and keep track of I think. 


I would rather take more time going into each aspect of Project 1 using a Project 2 methodology and improving the system that way. It would take much longer, but I think that it would be more accurate and consistent.


I wouldn't mind if the completion of project 2 didn't have much of an impact on company operations. I have a job to earn money and be able to do things outside of that job. I am not the kind of person who becomes incredibly invested in the success of a particular company. As long as I can work at that company and continue to earn money I will likely stay there. Project 2 also helps this because it would contribute to my fundamental understanding of the systems involved which I can then use later on in other projects.


*Scenario 4:*

*FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE*

*Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.*

*- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.*

*- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.*


I would probably be quiet to begin with and listen to the ideas being posited. I might hear an idea and spontaeneously think of a problem with that idea. I don't mean that to say that I am a master critiquer, but that is how it works for me. If I hear an idea I almost immediately start to think about what could be wrong or go wrong with that idea. If the idea is picked up by the group, I would voice the problem with the idea and wait for feedback. I don't think I would put many ideas out there and they likely wouldn't be very good ones anyway. 

I wouldn't want everyone to sit for hours thinking up ideas and would probably begin trying to steer the group toward accepting one idea and sticking to it, but I wouldn't feel comfortable if it got to the point where I had to say "This is what we are doing, any objections?" because they were taking too long.


If an idea was posited which I liked I might try to think about ways to improve upon that idea, but this wouldn't be as quick or accurate as my critiques of ideas.


*Scenario 5:*

*FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE*

*It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.*

*- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?*

*- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?*


That's quite an easy one. I draw non-physical energy from gaming, watching TV shows and movies, and listening to music.
I don't know what else to say about this one really. Going outside and into interactions with other people is draining to me. 


*Scenario 6:*

*FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE*

*You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.*

*Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor*

*- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?*

*- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?*

*- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?*


1. Psychologist
2. Teacher
3. Computer Analyst


It was difficult to pick 3 because I wouldn't really like to do any of these things. 


I picked Psychologist because I imagine there would be a lot of learning about the mind involved, which is obviously interesting to me because I'm on a psychology forum. However, I don't think that I would be very good at applying the principles I have learned about to actual people. Assuming this is a psychologist job where interacting with patients is necessary. Formulating studies sounds interesting until you get into the details of ensuring that the methodology is air tight. My success or failure in this job would also be entirely down to me.


I picked Teacher because I did once want to be a professor of some sort. Probably teaching philosophy. But a teaching job requires interacting with people, some of which might be difficult. The age of the students involved factors heavily into this. Teaching anyone under the age of 18 would be a definite no. It also would depend on whether the students had a choice to be there or not. If they are choosing to be there then it would rationally follow that they want to learn, but I feel like even one class clown could ruin the experience for me. I'd prefer to teach one on one to students who really want to learn, assuming that I knew enough about the subject that I could properly teach them.


I picked computer analyst because it's the closest thing to what I do now. I design business processes and integrate AI robotics with those processes. I feel as though my current understanding would transition quite nicely into that role, but it still sounds as insanely boring as my current job.


I think that I would feel most fulfilled teaching, but it would have to be under specific circumstances.


*Scenario 7:*

*Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?*
*- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.*

*- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?*

*- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?*




The first thing which stood out was the green of the bushes. I then looked at the rock faces and noticed how one of the jagged edges in the cliff looks a bit like a mouth. Then I imagined that it was the mouth of some ancient stone creature, but then I got distracted by the 'digitalblasphemy' watermark and thought for a moment about what that might actually mean. Some religious symbolism flashed through my head and then I remembered that I'm supposed to be analysing the picture. 

Then I thought about the movies Transformers and Godzilla and how the monsters that tend to be buried are usually in places like this, and how that rock face mouth might just be the mouth of a giant monster and then I imagined it standing up. Then I thought about the game Assassin's Creed Origins and how this place could have been ripped straight from that game and I imagined the main character climbing up the cave walls. Even now after having answered this question a good 10 minutes ago I am still making little connections from the picture. The colour of the rocks reminds me of the rock climbing scene in Mission Impossible 2.


The photo is a nice photo, the lighting is very interesting and it's a magnificent place. It looks like a dream for a geologist to analyse, but there is nothing in it that I find particularly interesting.


----------



## Folsom

Above post edit won't save for some reason.
@Aridela I've seen you typing some people in this forum and your input on my post above would be appreciated, but I understand if you don't want to read all of this.


----------



## Aridela

General said:


> Above post edit won't save for some reason.
> @Aridela I've seen you typing some people in this forum and your input on my post above would be appreciated, but I understand if you don't want to read all of this.


No problem, take everything I say with a pinch of salt though. 

*Scenario 1: *

My first thought was that you are using Fi here; not dominant, but maybe further down the stack. Note how you use fancy words to describe emotions for instance like distraught (nice one, I wouldn't even know what that means  ). 

But then again, you express feeling rather unsure of who you would feel yourself, and a Fi user would probably be able to guess. Inferior Fe is much more likely, and that's probably why it's hard to discern. 

I actually sat down with an INTP friend of mine and we counted the emotions we've actually felt over the years (and could give names to). I think they were about 10 

*Scenario 2:*

Interesting. You're definitely using Fe here. Especially your reasoning about what might be best for your roommate in the long run to repeat the year/change majors. 

*Scenario 3:*

You seem to prefer working alone and you don't seem to care much about the application of your research, rather your aim is a thorough understanding of the problem/system at hand and how best to improve upon it. I would associate this with Ti. Potentially dominant/parent. 

*Scenario 4:*

Strong Ti, no Ne present. Hello there, Se user  

Automatically critiquing ideas is something I also do; can't help it. Everything has to be filtered through Ti and that's the way it goes. However, my strong Ne means I'm going to be one of the people generating ideas from the get go. It's the most exciting part of group projects for me. I could do it all day, every day. 
*
Scenario 5:*

That's an easy one, you strike me as an introvert. But you knew that yourself. Game/music genres could give more insight as to whether you prefer intuition over sensing but I'll go with sensing based on your previous examples. 

*Scenario 6:*

Your choices indicate someone interested in systems/logic rather than people. People are a nuisance if anything. This doesn't mean you necessarily hate people, you just find them tiresome to interact with. I'd go with high Ti based on your choices here. A Te user would be more interested in applying their knowledge rather than learning for learning's sake. 

Most likely typing based on your answers for far ISTP. 

*Scenario 7:*

Do I see Ne? Overwhelmingly I'm getting Si. You're describing colours and textures and comparing these to things you've seen before. The way you're analysing the picture is very logical, which again I would associate with Ti. 

So there you have it, you're most probably an ISTP based on these answers. Or an INTP with a repressed Ne (which can happen if you happen to be in a Ti-Si loop). 

P.S. All that typing mate, you owe me a pint :very_drunk:


----------



## Folsom

Aridela said:


> No problem, take everything I say with a pinch of salt though.
> 
> *Scenario 1: *
> 
> My first thought was that you are using Fi here; not dominant, but maybe further down the stack. Note how you use fancy words to describe emotions for instance like distraught (nice one, I wouldn't even know what that means  ).
> 
> But then again, you express feeling rather unsure of who you would feel yourself, and a Fi user would probably be able to guess. Inferior Fe is much more likely, and that's probably why it's hard to discern.
> 
> I actually sat down with an INTP friend of mine and we counted the emotions we've actually felt over the years (and could give names to). I think they were about 10
> 
> *Scenario 2:*
> 
> Interesting. You're definitely using Fe here. Especially your reasoning about what might be best for your roommate in the long run to repeat the year/change majors.
> 
> *Scenario 3:*
> 
> You seem to prefer working alone and you don't seem to care much about the application of your research, rather your aim is a thorough understanding of the problem/system at hand and how best to improve upon it. I would associate this with Ti. Potentially dominant/parent.
> 
> *Scenario 4:*
> 
> Strong Ti, no Ne present. Hello there, Se user
> 
> Automatically critiquing ideas is something I also do; can't help it. Everything has to be filtered through Ti and that's the way it goes. However, my strong Ne means I'm going to be one of the people generating ideas from the get go. It's the most exciting part of group projects for me. I could do it all day, every day.
> *
> Scenario 5:*
> 
> That's an easy one, you strike me as an introvert. But you knew that yourself. Game/music genres could give more insight as to whether you prefer intuition over sensing but I'll go with sensing based on your previous examples.
> 
> *Scenario 6:*
> 
> Your choices indicate someone interested in systems/logic rather than people. People are a nuisance if anything. This doesn't mean you necessarily hate people, you just find them tiresome to interact with. I'd go with high Ti based on your choices here. A Te user would be more interested in applying their knowledge rather than learning for learning's sake.
> 
> Most likely typing based on your answers for far ISTP.
> 
> *Scenario 7:*
> 
> Do I see Ne? Overwhelmingly I'm getting Si. You're describing colours and textures and comparing these to things you've seen before. The way you're analysing the picture is very logical, which again I would associate with Ti.
> 
> So there you have it, you're most probably an ISTP based on these answers. Or an INTP with a repressed Ne (which can happen if you happen to be in a Ti-Si loop).
> 
> P.S. All that typing mate, you owe me a pint :very_drunk:


Thanks a lot, I've always gone back and forth between a few types and ISTP and INTP are the main ones that I resonate with. 
I think that the ISTP stereotypes always turn me off it, but this all makes a lot of sense. Inferior Fe is something that I've been 90% certain of for a long time.

ISTP it is.

Cheers


----------



## Aridela

General said:


> Thanks a lot, I've always gone back and forth between a few types and ISTP and INTP are the main ones that I resonate with.
> I think that the ISTP stereotypes always turn me off it, but this all makes a lot of sense. Inferior Fe is something that I've been 90% certain of for a long time.
> 
> ISTP it is.
> 
> Cheers


Stereotypes are bull. 

ISTPs are pretty cool, nothing wrong with them.


----------



## Gashina

*Scenario 1:*

I'd be extremely offended, angry and hurt at their behavior. It wouldn't change much after finding out why they did it, at least not at first. While their sickness would probably hit me really hard Id feel as if I didn't know who they were anymore and quite frankly, would be happy I didn't marry him after all. If he had properly ended things in person even without a reason it'd be different. But there's a complete disregard and disrespect in the chosen way. 

*Scenario 2:*

I'd be very much inclined to say no right away. Your grades are your responsibility, and why are you asking me for help only now you're about to fail? That's sloppy. I'm also not about to maybe get into trouble for you when we don't care for each other at all. I'd ask what kind of help we're talking about, I'd only explain/break down questions.

*Scenario 3:*

I'd choose option 1. I want my work to have impact/importance. I do greatly enjoy in depth analysis and working alone, but it sounds like way too much work and too little pay off.

*Scenario 4:*

I'd be elated. I've never experienced such great teamwork, my experiences in group activities were mostly in courses, and were pretty bad. People were lazy, sloppy, irresponsible and just not very bright.

*Scenario 5:

*I'm gonna do something fun, but it totally depends on my mood, so I can't really predict it. Music/dancing would probably be involved, maybe karaoke if I'm into being with others. Good food for sure, maybe indulge a little. I enjoy engaging in subjects I love, like watching people performing, my favorite tv competitions, reading an interesting story etc.

*Scenario 6:*

1>Musician
2> Psychologist
3> Actor

I just love the subjects, I can't explain why I love music except it makes me feel the most alive and connected to the world. I've loved studding the mind from an early age, I think the human psyche is the most interesting thing in the world. And I do enjoy acting and know I'm good at it, I've heard I should pursue it earlier. Playing a part can be fun. It wasn't hard at all to choose. I just chose what made me happy, the other choices were out of question. 
*
Scenario 7:

*The sunlight caught my eye first, but the image excites me as a whole right away. I wish I was there, how many exciting things might be just around that curve? I like mysteries, I'm curious.
@*Aridela* or anyone who has points, please give me feedback. If I'm gonna see the answers now.


----------



## Aridela

Gamine said:


> *Scenario 1:*
> 
> I'd be extremely offended, angry and hurt at their behavior. It wouldn't change much after finding out why they did it, at least not at first. While their sickness would probably hit me really hard Id feel as if I didn't know who they were anymore and quite frankly, would be happy I didn't marry him after all. If he had properly ended things in person even without a reason it'd be different. But there's a complete disregard and disrespect in the chosen way.
> 
> *Scenario 2:*
> 
> I'd be very much inclined to say no right away. Your grades are your responsibility, and why are you asking me for help only now you're about to fail? That's sloppy. I'm also not about to maybe get into trouble for you when we don't care for each other at all. I'd ask what kind of help we're talking about, I'd only explain/break down questions.
> 
> *Scenario 3:*
> 
> I'd choose option 1. I want my work to have impact/importance. I do greatly enjoy in depth analysis and working alone, but it sounds like way too much work and too little pay off.
> 
> *Scenario 4:*
> 
> I'd be elated. I've never experienced such great teamwork, my experiences in group activities were mostly in courses, and were pretty bad. People were lazy, sloppy, irresponsible and just not very bright.
> 
> *Scenario 5:
> 
> *I'm gonna do something fun, but it totally depends on my mood, so I can't really predict it. Music/dancing would probably be involved, maybe karaoke if I'm into being with others. Good food for sure, maybe indulge a little. I enjoy engaging in subjects I love, like watching people performing, my favorite tv competitions, reading an interesting story etc.
> 
> *Scenario 6:*
> 
> 1>Musician
> 2> Psychologist
> 3> Actor
> 
> I just love the subjects, I can't explain why I love music except it makes me feel the most alive and connected to the world. I've loved studding the mind from an early age, I think the human psyche is the most interesting thing in the world. And I do enjoy acting and know I'm good at it, I've heard I should pursue it earlier. Playing a part can be fun. It wasn't hard at all to choose. I just chose what made me happy, the other choices were out of question.
> *
> Scenario 7:
> 
> *The sunlight caught my eye first, but the image excites me as a whole right away. I wish I was there, how many exciting things might be just around that curve? I like mysteries, I'm curious.
> @*Aridela* or anyone who has points, please give me feedback. If I'm gonna see the answers now.


I'll give it a shot - as always, take everything with a pinch of salt, this is my *very* subjective opinion. Always check with yourself and verify. 

S1 Strong Fi. You talk about your pov, and how your feelings are affected. 

S2 Again Fi. You have a clear sense of right and wrong and you're willing to stand by your convictions. You don't attempt to play nice just to avoid confrontation/hurt feelings for the other party. 

S3 Strong Te here. You want your work to be relevant and you recognise the practicalities of working alone VS working in a team. 

S4 I am tempted to go with Te, but I am not clear on how you see yourself interacting with the group. Are you more likely to take up a leadership position, take an active role in generating the ideas, or rather sit back and listen/focus on completing an allocated task?

S5 Again, hard to determine from your answer. You don't seem to be a total recluse but not extremely outgoing either. On an average weekend, are you more likely to stay at home or go out with friends. How do you feel about spending vast amounts of time alone? 

S6 F>T

S7 Se/Fi You talk about the sunlight catching your eye (Se), and how it makes you feel (Fi). Inferior Ni is also possible (talking about possibilities/a sense of mystery). 

Based on your answers the most probable type for you is XSFP. 

ESFP: Se – Fi – Te – Ni
ISFP: Fi – Se – Ni – Te

Have a look at the type descriptions and see if any of these fit. You can lurk on the subforums and do your own investigation from there.


----------



## 3CatNight

Scenario 1: At first, I would be deeply hurt. I would feel rejected and I would wonder what caused such a swift change of heart because their behavior was uncharacteristic and hurtful. Then, after learning of the cancer diagnosis, I would understand why they did what they did and I would be primarily concerned with their welfare--with helping them and doing what's best for them. The primary focus of my feelings would be concern for them. 

Scenario 2: As long as they didn't want to directly copy my answers and only wanted tutoring and mentoring, I would be more than happy to help because I wouldn't want them to fail when I could help them understand the subject matter better. Tutoring is not the same thing as cheating and helping them would make me happy too, because I enjoy teaching people. The fact that they don't want to copy my answers stands out as having a strong influence on my decision making because I abhor cheating and their desire to learn rather than cheat would give me greater respect for them. Flow of decision process: Do they want to cheat? No. Can I be of service to them? Yes. Would I enjoy helping them out? Yes. 

Scenario 3: I would choose Project 2 because I prefer in-depth analysis and because I really, really hate group projects. I don't really care how much impact the project would have on the company as long as I'm able to do my work in isolation and can really dig into it. 

Scenario 4: I would be evaluating everyone's ideas in my mind and probably making a list on paper. I would be thinking about which ideas would be best to use, which ideas to discard, and how to combine the good ideas into one project. I would want to make sure everyone's ideas were considered. My desire to turn in the best possible project, to at least consider everyone's ideas, and the pure joy of evaluating ideas would be driving my behavior. 

Scenario 5: I would want to come home, put on my comfy clothes and read, fool around on the internet, or veg out in front of the TV. I draw non-physical energy from quiet, introspective, activities that I do by myself. Learning new things, being inspired, or really getting into a story are the things that really get my juices flowing. 

Scenario 6: Counselor, psychologist, medical doctor. It was easy to choose because by this age, I know myself fairly well, and I know I want to help people. Helping people is most important to me, followed by learning and applying knowledge. 

Scenario 7: The play of light and darkness stand out most to me. I feel refreshed by the water and the cool shade and I want to float down the stream to see where it goes. It's very primal womb imagery, so it brings to mind re-birth. I'm sure I focused on the play of light and darkness because those are major themes of birth--the emergence from darkness into light. It appealed to me very strongly because I love water, I love sandstone cliffs, and of course, I love the womb imagery.


----------



## qantuum

1:
I would be hurt and not chill at all about it. I'm pretty open-minded in my relationship, but hell, no calls nor texts for two whole weeks? It's for sure I'll try to investigate as much as I can, because I'd need to understand... Especially after the first three days went by. During these days, I would not suspect too much my SO ghosting me actually, I would start to get worried first. Maybe she fell on a car accident, maybe she was abducted, maybe she fell very sick and was not able to reach out to a doctor, and is now agonizing, who will know? Oh right, her family.
After the C word is dropped :
I would feel sad and confused. I mean, OK all our dreams and hopes are gone because SO is freaking out that cancer will put her to the grave, then so what? Doesn't she trust the progress in medicine? Why didn't she talk to me about it? It should only be a few months of chemo to handle, it would be difficult, but possible. Also are we living in USA? Because if we are, yes I understand it's a damn problem. In this shithole of a country, cancer treatment is luxury, while in normal countries with public health-insurance, you can get cured without selling your organs. Anyhow, I'd feel let down, and I'd feel my trust is not valuable. I trust SO and want to marry her, so if I trust her and love her and want to support her, I should be living this cancer chapter alongside with her, right? And yes, if the cancer cure is too expensive, I'll have a really hard time, and I'll think of fleeing. Money-related stuff IS the worse.

2:
>I respond with sympathy, I guess. I really feel for this guy. I mean, I've always done mediocre at school, even without hard-working, so I'd know I have it better. It always made me sad seeing someone working their asses off and get a bad grade, while I do nothing and get away with a C-. But I don't feel much patient. Unfortunately, I am missing tools to build a good tutor-student relationship, I lack pedagogy, I quickly become angry if I fail at teaching. Plus, we are on an emergency case, which adds to my stress of succeeding myself to this super important test. So, this guy could make me feel a bit unskilled to teach and I would discontinue the session, would he even drag too long on a notion.
>I need to help him anyways, because the emergency of the situation. If all it takes for him to pass the class is to get a good grade at this single test, sure that's what we need, we will not let the poor guy drown. And if we are following the same class, I'd understand how this test is important. Because if the test was not super important, I'd get more lazy helping him. And I think I would need at some point to question his ambitions. If he's doing so miserably at this class for long already, why would he choose this career at all? Or maybe this is not the good curriculum for him and he needs an alternative approach. I'd try to understand why he can't do much... Not to mention I'd discuss these topics with him way before (if he's opened up and said his grades are shitty).

3:
>I'd take the first approach. Not to mention how I feel working with people (bad), I think I do better hands-on at small tasks and task-organising on something I understand already, than diving deep down at something I can't grasp yet. I've done extensive research already in my life, at different stages of my studies, and I've discovered it's very stressful to find the right sources of documentation, assemble them in the best way and output a work of research. Like it's doable but you never know if in the end it's valuable or not.
>Also in this scenario, I don't understand why I should streamline and understand something that will not have an impact. If I solve a big problem, then the solution needs to be applied in all the company, so the company gets more efficient and hopefully easier on its employees.

4:
I've been here IRL, lol. Actually not much, I cherry-pick the ideas that resonate with mine because I aim for something where I can add value without too much effort. As I am in known terrain, I allow myself to argue the applications of their ideas, if I find them good or wrong. I try to correct, to fix, to add my grain of salt, anywhere I could. But once something appeals to me, I follow. Because if a good thing appears, that's not mine, well it's still good. Sometimes I can't voice up too much one or two ideas, because I can't describe them well, especially when they cover topics where I understand the global thing but not the details. In group work, there's always a guy picking every detail up. I don't resent them, they can bring to the table big troubles no one thought of before we end unable to do what we expected.

5:
This is a dream question, too bad I'm answering it on a Monday.
At the end of the week, when nothing needs to be done, I am happy. Happy because I know I won't care about being out with someone, having food in the house, and because my cleaning chores have been done on Friday for some reason. I like to sit at my computer and surf the internet, weeeee! Well... I don't know well what happens next. Sometimes I'll get involved in a creation process. At the time being, it will be to go on the Super Mario World resource and browse all the resources and assets available to practice Super Mario World rom-hacking. I will cherry-pick my favourite stuff and try to implement it in the rom-hack I'm working on. Then, I'll try and imagine a level-design that fits with it. Or I'll have a session of drawing or assembling new graphics. As long as I understand what I do, I can carry on. Of course, there are multiple breaks to watch an interesting youtube video or messaging with my dearest friends, or browsing reddit, or even catch up with a series I like. Although I often end up regretting when I have to binge series.

6:
I've not been here. Hell, I wish I was! My career counsellor at secondary school sucked big time. I don't imagine what Top 3 I'd have done 10 years ago, but now it is : musician, counsellor, psychologist. I wanted to pick a bit more, but I also voiced strong NOs for some choices (lawyer eh, why would I torture myself like this).
I've chose musician first, because I'm in love with music. Counsellor second... I don't know how well it describes the position, but as I have multiple hobbies and ideas every day, I could feel useful discharging these multiple prospects on different people who need my special help on different topics. And psychologist because, well, I don't judge people shortcomings too much, and I am happy to help and make them feel understood. Although, my openness should not justify harmful behaviours.

7:
I instantly saw the light/dark contrast and it's painfully beautiful. I focused on this because I guess I'm strong at noticing contrasts? And I do love the different colours. On a darker side, I also feel like the times where one could see this kind of scenery IRL on a regular basis, has gone. So I'm definitely appealed with this photo because, beyond its artistic value, it shows me things I've been forbidden to see, because now I need to sit in an office near a highway day-in and day-out.

Edit : self-analysis with the key :
1 : Fi
2 : Fi
3 : Te
4 : Te
5 : Introverted (obv)
6 : F > T
7 : F, Si, Ni

Fi Te Si Ni ?

Ok, it's boiled down to INFP/ISFP again. How consistent of me.


----------



## Squirt

Scenario 1

-Confusion. Worry that something awful has happened. Reason/motivation: Behavior is inexplicable/no warning. First thought would be to find out what was wrong. After hearing news, would be upset by the coming hardship.
-Primary focus: inability to control the future. Pain of loss and dramatic re-evaluation of priorities.

_Analysis: F overridden by T._

Scenario 2

-I'd respond by tutoring roommate, outside context of answering questions on the test.
-My decision would be influenced mostly by the desire to help others be more independent/self-confident in their abilities.
-1) how can I help this person succeed? 2) can I help them succeed within the confines of the expectations of the professor/class 3) tutoring is something every student should have access to 4) it would not be against the spirit of the take home test to tutor as long as it does not directly answer questions on the test, and test is not filled out during tutoring

_Analysis: Again, T influence in decision process and Fi. Personal values-based approach._

Scenario 3
-Both projects appeal to me for different reasons. I'd like to work independently, but I also would like to work broadly and have more of an impact.
-The impact thing would be the tipping point. I'd rather choose the project that has more influence. Reason: I want to provide real value and feel my contribution is important in some way.

_Analysis: Te_

Scenario 4
-I'd process where each approach/idea would lead, and assess how they could be integrated, or if they need to be rejected/don't make sense, and how they would be implemented once chosen.
-The major driver would be the success of the project.

_Analysis: T, again. Vision for future/end result somewhat N-sounding. No statements made about level of involvement, but assumes a leadership attitude._

Scenario 5
-contemplate, learn something new, debate, read, watch movies/tv, go out in nature, write, draw.
-thinking, engaging in discussions on intellectual topics

_Analysis: introverted, but mostly by way of independence rather than need to be away from others._

Scenario 6
-artist: bringing inner vision to life, scientist: research and investigation into interesting problems, entrepreneur: establish ideas and organize based on own standards.
-I wanted to pick 2. The other careers have aspects about them I dislike. Too much people-ing for people-ing sake, medical doctor has too much red tape, human bodies are gross, being a lawyer would pen me in too much, computer programming is too tedious in frustrating ways (unproductive much of the time). Psychologist could be okay as long as it wasn't clinical. Maybe engineering, but I'm not good enough at math.
-making some kind of contribution matters most. I want to have 'something to say/build'.

_Analysis: looking for best use of abilities/tendencies. seeking independence, somewhat asocial/introverted. T and F both represented. N orientation emphasized. Strong S rejection._

Scenario 7
-The shape of the rock formations. Location of elements... trees, water, direction of light. Bend of river. It becomes clear it is a digitally created image. What marks it as 'not real' …. the repetition of forms that look artificial in the trees and reflections in the water, the smoothness of the rock and pixelated edges.
-Want to understand the construction of it.
-Indifferent due to it's artificial creation. Looks like a study in using the software. Nothing terribly inspiring about it.

_Analysis: high T and N use. F observed only in value judgements rather than emotional reactions._

Te - Fi is clear. S influence nearly absent. Somewhat introverted tendency. Te/Fi is 'in the middle' somewhere, and since S is definitely not dominant, that leaves Ni dominant. Likely INTJ from this perspective. Unless I'm missing something.


----------



## Squirt

3CatNight said:


> Scenario 1: At first, I would be deeply hurt. I would feel rejected and I would wonder what caused such a swift change of heart because their behavior was uncharacteristic and hurtful. Then, after learning of the cancer diagnosis, I would understand why they did what they did and I would be primarily concerned with their welfare--with helping them and doing what's best for them. The primary focus of my feelings would be concern for them.
> 
> Scenario 2: As long as they didn't want to directly copy my answers and only wanted tutoring and mentoring, I would be more than happy to help because I wouldn't want them to fail when I could help them understand the subject matter better. Tutoring is not the same thing as cheating and helping them would make me happy too, because I enjoy teaching people. The fact that they don't want to copy my answers stands out as having a strong influence on my decision making because I abhor cheating and their desire to learn rather than cheat would give me greater respect for them. Flow of decision process: Do they want to cheat? No. Can I be of service to them? Yes. Would I enjoy helping them out? Yes.
> 
> Scenario 3: I would choose Project 2 because I prefer in-depth analysis and because I really, really hate group projects. I don't really care how much impact the project would have on the company as long as I'm able to do my work in isolation and can really dig into it.
> 
> Scenario 4: I would be evaluating everyone's ideas in my mind and probably making a list on paper. I would be thinking about which ideas would be best to use, which ideas to discard, and how to combine the good ideas into one project. I would want to make sure everyone's ideas were considered. My desire to turn in the best possible project, to at least consider everyone's ideas, and the pure joy of evaluating ideas would be driving my behavior.
> 
> Scenario 5: I would want to come home, put on my comfy clothes and read, fool around on the internet, or veg out in front of the TV. I draw non-physical energy from quiet, introspective, activities that I do by myself. Learning new things, being inspired, or really getting into a story are the things that really get my juices flowing.
> 
> Scenario 6: Counselor, psychologist, medical doctor. It was easy to choose because by this age, I know myself fairly well, and I know I want to help people. Helping people is most important to me, followed by learning and applying knowledge.
> 
> Scenario 7: The play of light and darkness stand out most to me. I feel refreshed by the water and the cool shade and I want to float down the stream to see where it goes. It's very primal womb imagery, so it brings to mind re-birth. I'm sure I focused on the play of light and darkness because those are major themes of birth--the emergence from darkness into light. It appealed to me very strongly because I love water, I love sandstone cliffs, and of course, I love the womb imagery.


Ni - Fe in much of these statements. INFJ, maybe.


----------



## Evans

Scenario 1.
First of all, i would feel very sad and shocked but at the same time i would be kind of relieved i guess? I mean, the cancer would explain the whole sudden change of her behavior, so that means the she didnt suddenly found some other guy and left me for him. I know that might sounds extremely selfish but im just being honest here. I would understand her and why she decided to do that and end this, but i wouldnt let that happen, i would try and stay close to her despite the break up thing, cause she probably wouldnt want me to go through that with her cause of the pain i would go through, and thats why she decided to break up with me. I havent had any long term relationship though so keep that in mind guys lol.. I dont know if thats exactly how i would feel and act.

scenaro 2.
Well, to be honest my first reaction would be to tell him go google the answers or something, i mean its an open book test for home you can get help from someone else, the internet , or idk anywhere.. I mean im your roomate, im not your teacher and im not getting paid for that. But lets say that this isnt the case and im his only hope, well, i would probably end up helping him especialy if it is a matter of passing or failing the class. It would be boring for me but i would probably feel bad or even kinda of embarassed to say no and not helping him, and also its the first time he asks me this kind of stuff so yeah. I would tell him that he owes me a favour after that though lol. I dont like feeling that someone took advantage of me cause im the top student.

Scenario 3.
I would take the second project for sure. I prefer working alone a bit more than working with others. Its also a lot more simple and narrow focused and it has less impact on company's operations which makes me feel a lot more comfortable cause i dont like having the responsibility of something very important. Its not that i cant work within a group or cant take the responsibility for something bigger, its just a preference in this single scenario. Although, i might like the idea of the first project as for the fact that the responsibility is divided to everyone working and not just me, and that means less presure and less time, but still i prefer the simple stuff. Take in mind that i havent worked in a serious business till now cause im young so, again, im not sure.

Scenario 4.
I would probably start throwing some of my ideas too, and then i would stop and start to listen to what the other individuals have to say cause they have a good work ethic and desire to succed the whole project thing too. I dont really know what else to say here.. It would be a typical project making plan i guess? 

scenario 5.
I would probably want to just chill at home and recharge after a long hard week. watching some movies and series maybe. playing a video game .. That kind of stuff. I wouldnt mind getting out with my friends though, i would actually love that (if they were my best friends or some close ones and not people i just met or people like that cause im already drained i dont wanna be even more drained lol). But yeah, i dont mind being with my close friends even when im drained, i might even recharge my batteries from that, but still i need some time alone for sure. You know listening to music, watching youtube videos and the stuff i mentioned above. i wouldnt mind hitting up the gym either. Alone though. I just focus in the workout and i clear my mind that way.

scenario 6
Actor seems like a very interesting job to do and i was always very intrigued by it, the only thing that would stop me from doing that, would be that you cant find a steady job nor make a living out of it alone (in my country at least) and that would make the anxiety that i have to hit the roof. Musician is also a very nice job if , again, you can make a living out of it. And i still cant play any instruments so there is that. I cant really decide whether its my anxiety or some mental illness preventing me from wanting to follow those kinda stuff or just my logic. Surely no artist though despite the previous stuff i liked and mentioned, i would hate painting for a living. Psychologist would be also interesting but difficult. So no. Computer programmer is like the ideal job on this list. although it sounds boring its simple and somewhat easy i guess? Its also easy to find a job as a computer programmer. All the other professions on this list are hard or i just dont like them so my final answer would be actor, musician and computer programmer. Who knows even some of the other stuff like engineer or medical doctor would apply to me cause i like doing things that are practical.

scenario 7
I really like the mystery in this photo. I mean like the closed space, inside a cave or whatever that is. that water and those tree in the back really got me. Its so peacefull, so quiet so mysterious. It makes me feel calm. I would really like to live there even just for a day in a tent down the trees or something. Swim inside those waters. Explore the area. Getting lost in it. it would be fun doing that stuff with some good company too. The photo, as you can tell, is very appealing to me lol. I think i get a lot of emotions and feelings from this picture that i cant describe with words. So yeah. Thats all i can describe. Im not good with words.

If you could try and find my personality i would be thankful. @Squirt could you give it a shot please?


----------



## nmimamo

Hi, can s.o help with mine, thank you very much!

*S1.* I'm imagining the one I like the most to see how I would feel, the first thought come to my mind is :"Why is this happening to me?", I'm pretty fragile and is not one to endure hardships or stressful situation. And I just want to have a romantic, or to the very least, a normal relationships, I don't really want tests or trials, I'd rather runaway for my own goods though.

I still helps that person, but only if it is not severe: heavy distortion of body/appearance, dangerous curing methods, that person is leaning on me too much, I have to take huge responsibility or my freedom of love and freedom in general are severed. I don't think I have the capacity to face those things, not to say to go through them, I can endure once or twice but that's it, I'll be far gone. So I may just give money rather than being there and help. I'm not proud of it though, but I will focus on myself, I don't think I want or can be responsible for others' welfare, it would take an enormous toll on me, I don't have the capacity to do so.



*S2.* I'll just help him. I'm always the one who cheats and ask helps from others in schools, and I'm readily to help them back though, even strangers. I don't think any of them influences me, I just see this as a very normal thing. I won't help if I can be caught though, since that person is not important to me.



*S3.* To be honest, I don't want to do any of them, I don't want to think or work, and I don't know my way to logically process info, who would know that, I just take info as it is and choose the best one to use/do. And I'll take No.1, it makes me afraid and worry with all the responsibilities (not good with them) but at least it have others, it won't be boring and I won't feel dreaded. No.2 is so boring and lonely it hurts, and something that complex can't be given or finished by me, ever!


*S4.* Seriously, I'll try to find a way for me not to do anything or have them do all the work or let them decide and choose on their own. If I have to do it, I'll just start immediately and ask or apply their opinion as I progress, and choose the best one for each step. I can't just decided which is better just by listen or know what to do or imagine the plan/process if I didn't do it for real.


*S5.* I'll go somewhere with a beach to swim/dive or a mountain to hike with my friends. Drawing non-physical energy would be from playing something or joking, teasing, having fun and laughing out loud with friends.


*S6.* Actor, Musician, Teacher. It easy for me to choose because I don't like the others, but I don't like these 3 that much, something fitting me would be: Athlete, Marine Biologist and Emergency Rescuer. I don't want to work and feel like I'm working, I want to feel like I'm just doing something (fun and refreshing if possible) and have money for being so.


*S7.* I'd like to hike or swim here, the sunshine is so great though, camping would be fun, exploring is fun too, I'd have a great adventure. This picture just give me an urge to do those thing and make me want to go there immediately, I hope that there will only be me and my friends there though, I don't want to share with others, though a few (new and hot) ones could be nice.

Ye I like this picture as I always want to find such places for adventure-sake, completely natural and is not swarmed with mindless tourists who go there just to take pictures (!?!).


Thanks for reading!


----------



## Squirt

Evans said:


> Scenario 1.
> First of all, i would feel very sad and shocked but at the same time i would be kind of relieved i guess? I mean, the cancer would explain the whole sudden change of her behavior, so that means the she didnt suddenly found some other guy and left me for him. I know that might sounds extremely selfish but im just being honest here. I would understand her and why she decided to do that and end this, but i wouldnt let that happen, i would try and stay close to her despite the break up thing, cause she probably wouldnt want me to go through that with her cause of the pain i would go through, and thats why she decided to break up with me. I havent had any long term relationship though so keep that in mind guys lol.. I dont know if thats exactly how i would feel and act.
> 
> scenaro 2.
> Well, to be honest my first reaction would be to tell him go google the answers or something, i mean its an open book test for home you can get help from someone else, the internet , or idk anywhere.. I mean im your roomate, im not your teacher and im not getting paid for that. But lets say that this isnt the case and im his only hope, well, i would probably end up helping him especialy if it is a matter of passing or failing the class. It would be boring for me but i would probably feel bad or even kinda of embarassed to say no and not helping him, and also its the first time he asks me this kind of stuff so yeah. I would tell him that he owes me a favour after that though lol. I dont like feeling that someone took advantage of me cause im the top student.
> 
> Scenario 3.
> I would take the second project for sure. I prefer working alone a bit more than working with others. Its also a lot more simple and narrow focused and it has less impact on company's operations which makes me feel a lot more comfortable cause i dont like having the responsibility of something very important. Its not that i cant work within a group or cant take the responsibility for something bigger, its just a preference in this single scenario. Although, i might like the idea of the first project as for the fact that the responsibility is divided to everyone working and not just me, and that means less presure and less time, but still i prefer the simple stuff. Take in mind that i havent worked in a serious business till now cause im young so, again, im not sure.
> 
> Scenario 4.
> I would probably start throwing some of my ideas too, and then i would stop and start to listen to what the other individuals have to say cause they have a good work ethic and desire to succed the whole project thing too. I dont really know what else to say here.. It would be a typical project making plan i guess?
> 
> scenario 5.
> I would probably want to just chill at home and recharge after a long hard week. watching some movies and series maybe. playing a video game .. That kind of stuff. I wouldnt mind getting out with my friends though, i would actually love that (if they were my best friends or some close ones and not people i just met or people like that cause im already drained i dont wanna be even more drained lol). But yeah, i dont mind being with my close friends even when im drained, i might even recharge my batteries from that, but still i need some time alone for sure. You know listening to music, watching youtube videos and the stuff i mentioned above. i wouldnt mind hitting up the gym either. Alone though. I just focus in the workout and i clear my mind that way.
> 
> scenario 6
> Actor seems like a very interesting job to do and i was always very intrigued by it, the only thing that would stop me from doing that, would be that you cant find a steady job nor make a living out of it alone (in my country at least) and that would make the anxiety that i have to hit the roof. Musician is also a very nice job if , again, you can make a living out of it. And i still cant play any instruments so there is that. I cant really decide whether its my anxiety or some mental illness preventing me from wanting to follow those kinda stuff or just my logic. Surely no artist though despite the previous stuff i liked and mentioned, i would hate painting for a living. Psychologist would be also interesting but difficult. So no. Computer programmer is like the ideal job on this list. although it sounds boring its simple and somewhat easy i guess? Its also easy to find a job as a computer programmer. All the other professions on this list are hard or i just dont like them so my final answer would be actor, musician and computer programmer. Who knows even some of the other stuff like engineer or medical doctor would apply to me cause i like doing things that are practical.
> 
> scenario 7
> I really like the mystery in this photo. I mean like the closed space, inside a cave or whatever that is. that water and those tree in the back really got me. Its so peacefull, so quiet so mysterious. It makes me feel calm. I would really like to live there even just for a day in a tent down the trees or something. Swim inside those waters. Explore the area. Getting lost in it. it would be fun doing that stuff with some good company too. The photo, as you can tell, is very appealing to me lol. I think i get a lot of emotions and feelings from this picture that i cant describe with words. So yeah. Thats all i can describe. Im not good with words.
> 
> If you could try and find my personality i would be thankful. @Squirt could you give it a shot please?


Hi Evans, sure. Your way of organizing information is very IxTP - independent, considering/open to many possibilities, but also logical and tangible without much attention paid to emotional considerations (or otherwise some confusion about them). You sound very level-headed, oriented more toward sensor than intuitive. If I were to venture a guess I would say maybe ISTP. What type(s) do you think you might be?


----------



## Evans

Squirt said:


> Hi Evans, sure. Your way of organizing information is very IxTP - independent, considering/open to many possibilities, but also logical and tangible without much attention paid to emotional considerations (or otherwise some confusion about them). You sound very level-headed, oriented more toward sensor than intuitive. If I were to venture a guess I would say maybe ISTP. What type(s) do you think you might be?


I ve actually taken the myers briggs test for a couple of times. The first time i tried it, it said i was isfj, but after doing some research i came to the conclusion that im not THAT nice to other people or just not that helpful and always available to help and also my friends have told me that i have to losen up and be a bit more open and ''emotional'' so there is that. I took the test again and it showed me that i was isfp, istj and even istp, as you said. With that said, im definetely an introvert sensor but im not sure about those two other letters. The problem is that i have some things going on inside my head like depression and anxiety and i dont know if im completely honest when i take the test, cause when i take it im in a completely different mood than when im interacting with people.


----------



## Fryish

Hola! So I found this questionnaire and I thought it was very interesting, so I decided to try it. Thanks in advance to whom is going to type me.

*SCENARIO 1*​The beginning of this questionnaire already got me cornered, but sure I’ll try to describe my “feelings”.
I guess I would get totally confused if my s.o suddenly ended our relationship with no apparent reason. I would like us to talk things through especially after discovering the truth. I would like to be there for them, to be able to support them. I would be sad that they got diagnosed with cancer, maybe also a bit angry at life for being so unfair. I would try to do everything in my power to make them happy because I love them.
My focus on this scenario would end up on my s.o, on their happiness.

*SCENARIO 2 *​I would end up helping my roommate. They didn’t ask to copy my anwers they just wanted me to help tutor and mentor them. It would cost me nothing, it is just a simple favor and I have already done my assignment, so why not lending an helping hand? The professor would never know about it and I get to do a good deed, I see this as a win-win situation. Since it looks like I’m one of the top students in the class and this test could mean the difference between passing and failing the class, I would try to do my best.

*SCENARIO 3*​I can say without doubt that I would choose the second project. The first project is too broad so I would’ve difficulty working through it efficiently, I prefer much more to concentrate deeply in an individual work so my mental energies can’t get too scattered. The possibility to work alone would appeal to me because just the idea of working through the project together with a group of individuals seems exhausting enough. I wouldn’t dismiss them just for so little, but If we can’t collaborate well it would also have a significant impact on company operations, I wouldn’t like to assume such responsibility.

*SCENARIO 4*​I would probably listen to which ideas they are tossing around, but after a while if they can’t stop brainstorming I would suggest them to narrow down first the nature and the direction of the project. It’s good that they are able to get many valuable ideas but we can’t also waste time sitting there with no actual progress in the project. After we are able to narrow it down, they’re free to brainstorm as much as they want. Also I’d like for us to define clearly who is going to do what, so we don’t end up messing up.

*SCENARIO 5 *​I would probably pass my time listening to music while reading a book, add a nice cup of tea, my comfy bed and we’re good to go. Maybe I will also chat with my friends on discord if feel like it, they can help me relax. Watching something in company, playing games are very helpful in such situations. I like doing things that don’t require much energy since when I am exhausted I don’t like to overexert myself.

I always thought that music is really a powerful instrument, a good song can make my mood get better in an instant. Music is my secret not so secret battery charger.

*SCENARIO 6*​My top choices (not in order) would be Musician, Psychologist and Medical Doctor.

I would like to be a musician since I’ve always loved music, like I said above music has a healing effect on me and I’m quite sure that there are others that feel this way too. Sadly I don’t know to play any instrument, but I would like to learn at least one one day. I know that being a musician is diffult nowadays, but just the thought of being able to connect to someone else through my music makes me totally satisfied.
I would like to be psychologist because I always thought it was a very interesting job, to be able to “read” into another one’s thoughts it’s scary and exciting at the same time. The main reason I would like to be a psychologist is to be able to help people with their problems and prevent suicides. I already lost someone over it and I would never want others to experience the same thing.
I would like to be a medical doctor to be able to help other people just like my mom. I always felt guilty that my mom got diagnosed with diabetes since I was born and because of that her body constitution is very bad. I want to be able to help people with financial problems. Even thought my country isn’t the best, free health care is very helpful for my family’s situation.
The possibility of helping others is what I find the most fulfilling with a career as a psychologist and doctor, in a certain way being a musician could be a helpful job. I’m also worried about those career choices since I’m not good with emotions and/or people.
Strangely enough it wasn’t very difficult to pick only 3 choices, maybe because i felt that those 3 careers spoke to me in a certain way. 

*SCENARIO 7*​The first thing I noticed was how saturated the canyon’s colour looked like, the colour is very vibrant and the contrast with the dark sides makes the the illuminated area stand out. I really like how smooth the lines of the canyon looks like, I’m curious about how the texture feels like. I also find the contrast betwen the green trees and the dry ones very interesting, kinda like an oxymoron in nature. I feel like the river part of the picture is too dark, maybe a little more light would’ve helped.
It is a very interesting picture, I would have probably used it as a wallpaper if the picture was lighter. I think that the contrast of colors is the strenght of this photo, the picture could be kinda split in half: the upper half is connected to warmer tones while the lower half is more connected to colder tones. Overall opinion: a very nice realistic drawing.


----------



## Schmeedobop

I did this questionnaire but still had trouble figuring out my type and want to post it here for help:

SCENARIO 1

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.

- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?

I would feel devastated, my heart would already be broken from the breakup and then the addition of cancer is like salt to the wound. The motivation for these feelings would come from my love for this person. 

- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?

My feelings would be focused on the relationship between us and how we can move forward.


SCENARIO 2

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.

- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?

I would help them, the professor won’t know.

- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?

The fact that we are roommates, because if I let them down they might be aggravated at me and that would make living with them uneasy.

- Describe the flow of your decision making process.

I don’t want to upset my roommate and helping them doesn’t seem like a big problem since the professor won’t know.


SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.

- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?

The second project because it seems much more straightforward.

- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?

The narrow focus and in depth analysis sound more appealing to me because I have trouble with projects that are too vague.


SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.


- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.

I stay silent and let them pass around their ideas.

- Describe what major influences drive this behavior

I probably have no idea what to do and listening to their conversation might help me come up with ideas.


SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.

- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?

Watch, read, play, or listen to things I’ve meant to listen to for a long time.

- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?

Learning and experiencing new things.

SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor


- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?

Actor, musician, and psychologist. Because I already have interest in those areas.

- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?

It was very easy because they all pertain to my interests and would probably enjoy doing them.

- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?

The artistic nature of acting and musicianship, I also am fascinated by the aspects of psychology.


SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?


- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.

The trees and the water.

- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?

They stand out because of their color and texture.

- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?

This photo doesn’t really appeal to me mostly due to the color of the rocks, but the trees and the water are nice.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

*SCENARIO 1*

*FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer. *​
_- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?_

Well, fuck. At first I'd be pissed and just annoyed until I found out why. And then try to make bad jokes about them dying on me, while like trying to make them more comfortable and be shit bed side manner but try to like do whatever I can to like make their last months on earth marginally better and panic and break down in secret. Maybe Go a bit crazy and try to figure out a way to cheat death on the side including like medical advancements, trials, and up to like making them a lich. 

_- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?_

probably shock, realistically, but also it would super charge my motivation to focus on this shit and try to save them. 



*SCENARIO 2 *

*FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.*​
_- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?

I'd help the roomate. It's not giving the answers, if they fail I may get a shittier roomate, also the person did try most of the weekend. It's open book, like technically I'd be within the rules to highlight all the right answers in my book and walk away and the question isn't even doing that. So sure 

- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?

They did spend time on it and tried and asked, besides it's open book. Like.... There are very exploitable guidelines here while still following rules so sure. 


- Describe the flow of your decision making process.

It's listed above, I think. _


*SCENARIO 3*

*FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.*​
_- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?_
_project 2. There are less distractions, I like working alone and I really enjoy figuring out how things work and why. _

_- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?_

_i don't like group projects_, but also 2 just sounds more interesting overall. I don't really care how efficient it is for the company tbh.



*SCENARIO 4*

*FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.*
​_- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting._
Eh? Id almost prefer people who would just let me do all of it, but actually doing their part is good. I'd listen and generate ideas 

_- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.
trying to be nice and not annoyed by the group project but also like worrying about it more than needed _

*SCENARIO 5*

*FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.*​
_- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?_

A bath, a walk in nature, going somewhere unusual to explore, or a board game night with friends 

_- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?_

The above, but also just day dreaming and thinking and planning nonsensical things for fun

*SCENARIO 6*

*FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor*
​_- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?

Analyst - I do that shit in my free time 
entrepreneur - why not? Seems interesting.
medical doctor but only if time traveling is possible so I can be an old timey doctor like "you've got ghost in your blood, you should do cocaine about it." 
if that's not available, maybe psychology but like research psychology

- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?
idk maybe some type of science or acting could be thrown in 

- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?

doing something Interesting , challenging to some extent, isn't entirely subjective and can be like monitored on progress and shit and doesn't require public speaking _


*SCENARIO 7*

*Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?*

View attachment 295170
​
_- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture._
Why is there like a moss thing? It's green. Everything else is amber. Is this pride rock, a Stargate, hollow earth? Why is there a blurred out name? Is this a real pic? I assumed cgi
_- Why do you think/feel you focused on those thing?

eh? Curiosity 

- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?_

The water is dark. Seems like a good place for an evil squid over lord to hide. Also the name I can't read.


* *





*Scenario 1*
The purpose here is to try to get a sense of Fe or Fi from the feelings / reaction they describe. Pay close attention to what the individual talks about as that is typically where their focus lies. Look beyond the decisions and try to discern what is motivating and driving the decision.

Fe:


May describe feeling overwhelmed, numb, or confused about their own emotions (especially if tertiary or inferior Fe)
May try to assume or describe what their SO might be feeling
Their own feelings may be strongly influenced or even overwritten by what they assume their SO is feeling
Any decisions they make will be strongly influenced by what they perceive their SO is feeling as well as the outcome for themselves and their SO
Fi:


May very clearly describe exactly what and how they would be feeling in response to their SO’s actions
May express confusion as to what their SO is feeling or a desire to try and understand their feelings
Their own feelings will be clear and independent from whatever their SO might be feeling
Any decisions they make will be strongly influenced by what they feel is the right thing to do independent of the outcome on their SO

_*Things to be aware of*_


_Pay attention to “T” analytical influence and approach to this scenario, may indicate T dom over F dom _
_Avoid stereotyping based on decisions made. Both Fi and Fe can display empathy for example_
_ex: insisting on staying by their SO’s side until the end. They each get to the decision by a different cognitive path. _
_Fi – because they determine it is the right thing to do. _
_Fe – Because of perceived negative effect on SO or themselves if they don't_
_Keep in mind there may not be an extreme noticable difference, both Fi and Fe can consider both, They each give a bit more emphasis and priority to one over the other_

*Scenario 2*
The purpose here again is to try and get a sense of Fe or Fi influence on decisions. Pay close attention to what the individual talks most about as that is likely where their F focus lies. Look beyond the decisions and try to discern what is motivating and driving the decision.

Fe:


Will express possible outcomes on individuals involved based on various decisions
Decision will be mostly focused on the outcome of individuals involved ie: roommate, self, professor
Determining what is the right or wrong decision will be heavily influenced by outcome
Fi


Will express value judgments about the situation ie: what they perceive is right or wrong
Decision will be mostly focused on their internal sense of the right thing to do independent of outcome
Determining what is right or wrong will be heavily influenced by personal values

_*Things to be aware of*_


_Do not stereotype based on the decision made, look for the influence behind the decision_
_Ex: Fe may decide not to help because they determine it is a temporary fix for their roommate and in the long run it will help them more to let them learn from this experience on their own _
_Ex: Fi may decide to help because they don’t place much value on the professors definition of right or wrong, instead they determine that letting their roommate struggle is wrong _

_Both outcome and personal values may be evident in the decision making process of both Fe and Fi, pay attention to which seems to have the stronger influence. _
_Fi does NOT mean “selfish” and Fe does NOT always mean a focus on the other person. Ex: Fe can also have an outcome focus that is based on what would happen to themselves if they decide to help _

*Scenario 3*
The purpose of this scenario is to try and get a sense of Te or Ti in their logical thought process. Pay close attention to what the individual talks most about that appeals or does not appeal to them about each project. Look beyond the decisions and try to discern what is influencing motivating their choice. It may not necessarily be T… it could be N or social introversion / extroversion. Factor in the Fe vs Fi assessment from the first two scenarios. Fe would be paired with Ti and Fi would be paired with Te.

Te


Strong Te may express enjoyment in logically working through problems with outside influence / stimuli (Primary, Tert Ne influence paired with Te increases the likelihood of this)
Strong Te may express a desire for relevancy, real world application, effect on the company
Tert / Inf Te being influenced by Ni may choose to work alone because group idea generation doesn’t appeal to them. The expansive nature of the project may also intimidate them.
Tert / Inf Te being influenced by Fi may choose to work alone because of past experience with group members not pulling their weight or living up to their standards
Ti


Strong Ti may express enjoyment in logically digging in to a singular problem preferring to be left alone to “think” (Primary, Tert Ni influence paired with Ti increases the likelihood of this)
Strong Ti may express a desire to fundamentally understand something as well as show a lack of concern for relevancy or real world application
Tert / Inf Ti being influenced by Ne may choose to work in a group because collective brainstorming appeals to them. The narrow focus of the individual project may bore them.
Tert / Inf Ti being influenced by Fe may choose to work in a group because the socialization aspect and group decision making sounds fun.

_*Things to be aware of*_


_Depending on F / T dominance and N influence… this could end up being a much better determination of extroversion / introversion especially with tertiary and inferior T _

*Scenario 4*
The purpose of this scenario is to again try and get a sense of Te or Ti in their logical thought process. Pay close attention to how the individual’s logical process operates when forced into a social setting where they are receiving input of ideas and possible directions for the project. Look beyond the decisions and try to discern what logical process is influencing their behavior. Be aware of strong Ne / Ni influence here.

Te


Strong Te may try to step up and take leadership to try and logically put together the ideas being discussed
Strong Te may have a much more broad encompassing focus to trying to logically unify everyone ie: group voting
Ne influence will also motivate them to help drive idea generation
Strong Ne influence will be more driven to generate possibilities rather than externally organize them
Primary Ni/Si with tertiary Fi may mask Te here and seem like Ti, idea generation may be suppressed and more internal and narrowly focused (Ni), decision may be more personal value focused (Fi)
Ti


Strong Ti may choose to sit back and absorb the ideas, piecing them together internally. They may or may not choose to speak out eventually describing what they have brought together.
Strong Ti may have a much more narrow focus, internally picking and trying to unify the best of what was presented
Ni influence will increase the likelihood of silent observation as well as the internal unification process
Strong Ni influence will be much more driven to internally putting together the best possible course of action ie: deciding logically what they consider is the best direction for the group
Primary Ne/Se with tertiary Fe may mask Ti here and seem like Te, behavior may be more broad and encompassing, consist of participation in idea generation (Ne), trying to include the whole group in the decision (Fe)

_*Things to be aware of*_

_F vs T dominance again plays a big role here especially if is a primary / inferior separation. Be aware of the possibility of strong F influence on their decision. _
_N extroversion / introversion also plays a role in their behavior. Alignment with T extroversion / introversion connects the idea generation / logical process together thus strengthening the T effect on behavior. Opposing extroversion / introversion may connect more and align with F and mask the T effect on behavior. _
_Pay attention to the possible strength and clarity of F vs T in the scenarios thus far. In a Primary / Inferior combo one will seem very clear the other may be ambiguous or even seem like the opposite of what it is. In an Auxiliary / Tertiary combo both may be fairly clear and align with each other but which is dominant over the other may not. _

*Scenario 5*
This scenario is meant to determine social introversion / extroversion and determine whether they generate their own energy internally or need to draw it in from external sources.

Introversion


May prefer individual tasks that focus on things that interest them or are important to them
May show more of a 1 on 1 or intimate focus to socialization
Extroversion


May prefer activities that provide external stimuli and/or social interaction
May not show any social anxiety preferring a greater amount of social interaction

_*Things to be aware of*_

_Pay attention to the extroverted / introverted behaviors shown in scenario 3. _
_Primary Ne with aux Ti or Fi may look more introverted because Ne doesn’t necessarily seek out socialization, just external stimuli which could be something like a book or a movie. For example: This is why ENTP is considered the most introverted of the extroverted types, Primary Ne paired with Auxiliary Ti._
_The opposite effect can also manifest in auxiliary Fe users as Fe is a very socially extroverted function. _

*Scenario 6*
This scenario is meant to assess the strength of F vs T as well as what is primarily motivating their choice. Be aware of the influence of the inferior function here as well.

Primary T


May express more desire for doing things that pertain to analysis and logical thought

Primary F


May express more desire for self-expression or focus on affecting people

Aux / Tert F and T


May express both motives from above

_*Things to be aware of* 

_

_
Combine this with the F / T assessment from scenario 1-4 as well as the introvert / extrovert assessment from scenario 3 and 5
Both Fe and Te seek broad external relevance on people and/or society in general, if this desire is expressed try to discern whether it comes from an F or T influence.
Fi influence may be trying to champion a specific cause meaning something in there personal experience caused them to put significant value on a certain cause: ex: helping children overcome abuse
Ti influence may gravitate more towards individual analytical / logical type work
Be aware of possible abstract N / objective S influence on F and T here.
At this point you should have a fairly clear idea of introversion / extroversion as well as Fe/Ti vs Fi/Te. Use the key below to logically narrow down possible primary functions and types. You should be able to narrow it down to 2-4 possibilities here.
_

Introvert w/ Fe-Ti: Primary or Tertiary function could be Ti


Strong T influence indicates primary Ti: *ISTP / INTP*
Ambiguous F / T influence indicating auxiliary Fe and tertiary Ti: *ISFJ / INFJ*

Extrovert w/ Fe-Ti: Primary or Tertiary function could be Fe


Strong F influence indicates primary Fe: *ESFJ / ENFJ*
Ambiguous F / T influence indicates auxiliary Ti and tertiary Fe: *ESTP / ENTP*

Introvert w/ Fi-Te: Primary or Tertiary function could be Fi


Strong F influence indicates primary Fi: *ISFP / INFP*
Ambiguous F / T influence indicates auxiliary Te and tertiary Fi: *ISTJ / INTJ*

Extrovert w/ Fi-Te: Primary or Tertiary function could be Te


Strong T influence indicates primary Te: *ESTJ / ENTJ*
Ambiguous F / T influence indicates auxiliary Fi and tertiary Te: *ESFP / ENFP*


*Scenario 7*
This is primarily meant to determine the strength of N vs S however you can also tell a lot about F and T from the descriptions used here.



T influence: Will take a more analytical approach to interpreting the image
F influence: Will describe feelings that the image presents to the individual
Se influence: Try to take in the big picture all at once, could express being overwhelmed sensory wise
Si influence: May focus on and notice details, color contrast, textures, may also describe physical sensations they would feel if there
Ne influence: May express and generate many ideas, concepts, possibilities, patterns in relation to specific details
Ni influence: May seek a singular and fundamental meaning behind the image, may also have a desire to explore and see more than what is there and/or imagine what could be

_*Things to be aware of* 

_

_
Primary / Inferior combo of F and T implies Auxiliary / Tertiary combo of N and S and vice versa
Consider introversion and extroversion in determining primary function possibilities
Between Scenario 6 and 7 a dominant function should become clear and you should be able to logically narrow things down to 1 or two possible types.
If the strength of S vs N is ambiguous here it could mean primary F or T. Introversion vs Extroversion should tell you which is primary. Attempt to determine Ni / Se or Ne / Si in order to determine exact type
If the strength of S vs N is clear it could mean F and T is ambiguous, introversion / extroversion should line up with primary Si / Se or Ni / Ne and thus allow you to determine exact type.
_

*MBTI Type Function Stack Key*

Extroverted Sensor:
ESTP: Se – Ti – Fe – Ni
ESTJ: Te – Si – Ne – Fi
ESFP: Se – Fi – Te – Ni
ESFJ: Fe – Si – Ne – Ti

Extroverted Intuitive:
ENTP: Ne – Ti – Fe – Si
ENTJ: Te – Ni – Se – Fi
ENFP: Ne – Fi – Te – Si
ENFJ: Fe – Ni – Se – Ti

Introverted Sensor:
ISTP: Ti – Se – Ni – Fe
ISTJ: Si – Te – Fi – Ne
ISFP: Fi – Se – Ni – Te
ISFJ: Si – Fe – Ti – Ne

Introverted Intuitive:
INTP: Ti – Ne – Si – Fe
INTJ: Ni – Te – Fi – Se
INFP: Fi – Ne – Si – Te
INFJ: Ni – Fe – Ti – Se




[/QUOTE]



Jinsei said:


> This is an upgraded version of the previous scenario based questionnaire I was testing on this thread:
> Short Scenario Based Type Questionnaire (Test)
> 
> Some key points to the update:
> 
> 
> Refined the wording in the first 3 scenarios and added an additional Ti vs Te scenario to make it even between F and T
> Scenario 4 is now scenario 5 and 5 is now 6. Retooled the career scenario and made it more open and designed with the intent on drawing out reasons and motivations behind the choices.
> Removed the Keirsey Temperament focus in Scenario 6 and 7 and inserted an open ended image to discuss IOT gauge strength of N vs S.
> 
> If you feel that this has been valuable tool in helping narrow down and identify type PLEASE rate this thread. If you don't find value in this then keep your comments and ratings to yourself! I'm very sensitive.
> 👅
> ...aaand Kidding, however if you feel this needs further refinement, I would love feedback as to your thoughts.
> 
> A *HUGE* thank you goes out to all who participated in trying out my original test as well as those who offered very valuable feedback and suggestions! @_StunnedFox_ @_LavenderMoon_ @_idoh_ @_telarana_ @_emberfly_ @_Living dead_ @_castigat_ @_To_august_ just to name a few… as well as SO many others that participated and helped as well. I’m sorry if I missed you but there were just too many to all list here.
> 
> My goal here is to create a short, effective, efficient, and all inclusive means for individuals to assess and self-type or for others besides myself to use this test to type. A description of things to look for in each scenario as well as how to use the scenarios to logically narrow down potential opitions is listed in the spoiler below.
> 
> ***If you are taking this test in order to type yourself please DO NOT read through the key before you give your answers as they may skew your perspective and thus the results. The ONLY right answers here are ones that are true and honest to who you are.
> 
> Also, due to so many responses in my initial thread I will not be attempting to analyze every single one unless specifically asked. That is what the key is for. If you would like me or someone else to offer their input please mention who in your post and please attempt to use the key to give your own self-typing analysis first. It really helps those analyzing to see what functions you think you are using.*
> 
> *Lastly, when responding to the scenarios please focus your attention on the reasons and the why behind your decisions. If you choose to do a particular thing please take the time to talk about what thought process influenced that decision. The choices aren’t as important as the reasons why. Anyone trying to type you will be unable to get a clear sense of anything based on the decision and/or behavior alone***
> 
> _“You didn't come here to make the choice.
> You already made it.
> You're here to try to understand why you made it.”
> -The Oracle_
> 
> *SCENARIO 1*
> 
> *FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE
> 
> Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer. *​
> _- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?
> 
> - In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?_
> 
> 
> *SCENARIO 2 *
> 
> *FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE
> 
> You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.*​
> _- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?
> 
> - What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?
> 
> - Describe the flow of your decision making process._
> 
> 
> *SCENARIO 3*
> 
> *FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE
> 
> Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.
> 
> Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.
> 
> Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.*​
> _- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?
> 
> - What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?_
> 
> *SCENARIO 4*
> 
> *FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE
> 
> Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.*
> ​_- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.
> 
> - Describe what major influences drive this behavior._
> 
> *SCENARIO 5*
> 
> *FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE
> 
> It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.*​
> _- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?
> 
> - What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?_
> 
> 
> *SCENARIO 6*
> 
> *FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE
> 
> You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.
> 
> Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor*
> ​_- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?
> 
> - Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?
> 
> - Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?_
> 
> 
> *SCENARIO 7*
> 
> *Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?*
> 
> View attachment 295170
> ​
> _- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.
> 
> - Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?
> 
> - Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?_
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Scenario 1*
> The purpose here is to try to get a sense of Fe or Fi from the feelings / reaction they describe. Pay close attention to what the individual talks about as that is typically where their focus lies. Look beyond the decisions and try to discern what is motivating and driving the decision.
> 
> Fe:
> 
> 
> May describe feeling overwhelmed, numb, or confused about their own emotions (especially if tertiary or inferior Fe)
> May try to assume or describe what their SO might be feeling
> Their own feelings may be strongly influenced or even overwritten by what they assume their SO is feeling
> Any decisions they make will be strongly influenced by what they perceive their SO is feeling as well as the outcome for themselves and their SO
> Fi:
> 
> 
> May very clearly describe exactly what and how they would be feeling in response to their SO’s actions
> May express confusion as to what their SO is feeling or a desire to try and understand their feelings
> Their own feelings will be clear and independent from whatever their SO might be feeling
> Any decisions they make will be strongly influenced by what they feel is the right thing to do independent of the outcome on their SO
> 
> _*Things to be aware of*_
> 
> 
> _Pay attention to “T” analytical influence and approach to this scenario, may indicate T dom over F dom _
> _Avoid stereotyping based on decisions made. Both Fi and Fe can display empathy for example_
> _ex: insisting on staying by their SO’s side until the end. They each get to the decision by a different cognitive path. _
> _Fi – because they determine it is the right thing to do. _
> _Fe – Because of perceived negative effect on SO or themselves if they don't_
> _Keep in mind there may not be an extreme noticable difference, both Fi and Fe can consider both, They each give a bit more emphasis and priority to one over the other_
> 
> *Scenario 2*
> The purpose here again is to try and get a sense of Fe or Fi influence on decisions. Pay close attention to what the individual talks most about as that is likely where their F focus lies. Look beyond the decisions and try to discern what is motivating and driving the decision.
> 
> Fe:
> 
> 
> Will express possible outcomes on individuals involved based on various decisions
> Decision will be mostly focused on the outcome of individuals involved ie: roommate, self, professor
> Determining what is the right or wrong decision will be heavily influenced by outcome
> Fi
> 
> 
> Will express value judgments about the situation ie: what they perceive is right or wrong
> Decision will be mostly focused on their internal sense of the right thing to do independent of outcome
> Determining what is right or wrong will be heavily influenced by personal values
> 
> _*Things to be aware of*_
> 
> 
> _Do not stereotype based on the decision made, look for the influence behind the decision_
> _Ex: Fe may decide not to help because they determine it is a temporary fix for their roommate and in the long run it will help them more to let them learn from this experience on their own _
> _Ex: Fi may decide to help because they don’t place much value on the professors definition of right or wrong, instead they determine that letting their roommate struggle is wrong _
> 
> _Both outcome and personal values may be evident in the decision making process of both Fe and Fi, pay attention to which seems to have the stronger influence. _
> _Fi does NOT mean “selfish” and Fe does NOT always mean a focus on the other person. Ex: Fe can also have an outcome focus that is based on what would happen to themselves if they decide to help _
> 
> *Scenario 3*
> The purpose of this scenario is to try and get a sense of Te or Ti in their logical thought process. Pay close attention to what the individual talks most about that appeals or does not appeal to them about each project. Look beyond the decisions and try to discern what is influencing motivating their choice. It may not necessarily be T… it could be N or social introversion / extroversion. Factor in the Fe vs Fi assessment from the first two scenarios. Fe would be paired with Ti and Fi would be paired with Te.
> 
> Te
> 
> 
> Strong Te may express enjoyment in logically working through problems with outside influence / stimuli (Primary, Tert Ne influence paired with Te increases the likelihood of this)
> Strong Te may express a desire for relevancy, real world application, effect on the company
> Tert / Inf Te being influenced by Ni may choose to work alone because group idea generation doesn’t appeal to them. The expansive nature of the project may also intimidate them.
> Tert / Inf Te being influenced by Fi may choose to work alone because of past experience with group members not pulling their weight or living up to their standards
> Ti
> 
> 
> Strong Ti may express enjoyment in logically digging in to a singular problem preferring to be left alone to “think” (Primary, Tert Ni influence paired with Ti increases the likelihood of this)
> Strong Ti may express a desire to fundamentally understand something as well as show a lack of concern for relevancy or real world application
> Tert / Inf Ti being influenced by Ne may choose to work in a group because collective brainstorming appeals to them. The narrow focus of the individual project may bore them.
> Tert / Inf Ti being influenced by Fe may choose to work in a group because the socialization aspect and group decision making sounds fun.
> 
> _*Things to be aware of*_
> 
> 
> _Depending on F / T dominance and N influence… this could end up being a much better determination of extroversion / introversion especially with tertiary and inferior T _
> 
> *Scenario 4*
> The purpose of this scenario is to again try and get a sense of Te or Ti in their logical thought process. Pay close attention to how the individual’s logical process operates when forced into a social setting where they are receiving input of ideas and possible directions for the project. Look beyond the decisions and try to discern what logical process is influencing their behavior. Be aware of strong Ne / Ni influence here.
> 
> Te
> 
> 
> Strong Te may try to step up and take leadership to try and logically put together the ideas being discussed
> Strong Te may have a much more broad encompassing focus to trying to logically unify everyone ie: group voting
> Ne influence will also motivate them to help drive idea generation
> Strong Ne influence will be more driven to generate possibilities rather than externally organize them
> Primary Ni/Si with tertiary Fi may mask Te here and seem like Ti, idea generation may be suppressed and more internal and narrowly focused (Ni), decision may be more personal value focused (Fi)
> Ti
> 
> 
> Strong Ti may choose to sit back and absorb the ideas, piecing them together internally. They may or may not choose to speak out eventually describing what they have brought together.
> Strong Ti may have a much more narrow focus, internally picking and trying to unify the best of what was presented
> Ni influence will increase the likelihood of silent observation as well as the internal unification process
> Strong Ni influence will be much more driven to internally putting together the best possible course of action ie: deciding logically what they consider is the best direction for the group
> Primary Ne/Se with tertiary Fe may mask Ti here and seem like Te, behavior may be more broad and encompassing, consist of participation in idea generation (Ne), trying to include the whole group in the decision (Fe)
> 
> _*Things to be aware of*_
> 
> _F vs T dominance again plays a big role here especially if is a primary / inferior separation. Be aware of the possibility of strong F influence on their decision. _
> _N extroversion / introversion also plays a role in their behavior. Alignment with T extroversion / introversion connects the idea generation / logical process together thus strengthening the T effect on behavior. Opposing extroversion / introversion may connect more and align with F and mask the T effect on behavior. _
> _Pay attention to the possible strength and clarity of F vs T in the scenarios thus far. In a Primary / Inferior combo one will seem very clear the other may be ambiguous or even seem like the opposite of what it is. In an Auxiliary / Tertiary combo both may be fairly clear and align with each other but which is dominant over the other may not. _
> 
> *Scenario 5*
> This scenario is meant to determine social introversion / extroversion and determine whether they generate their own energy internally or need to draw it in from external sources.
> 
> Introversion
> 
> 
> May prefer individual tasks that focus on things that interest them or are important to them
> May show more of a 1 on 1 or intimate focus to socialization
> Extroversion
> 
> 
> May prefer activities that provide external stimuli and/or social interaction
> May not show any social anxiety preferring a greater amount of social interaction
> 
> _*Things to be aware of*_
> 
> _Pay attention to the extroverted / introverted behaviors shown in scenario 3. _
> _Primary Ne with aux Ti or Fi may look more introverted because Ne doesn’t necessarily seek out socialization, just external stimuli which could be something like a book or a movie. For example: This is why ENTP is considered the most introverted of the extroverted types, Primary Ne paired with Auxiliary Ti._
> _The opposite effect can also manifest in auxiliary Fe users as Fe is a very socially extroverted function. _
> 
> *Scenario 6*
> This scenario is meant to assess the strength of F vs T as well as what is primarily motivating their choice. Be aware of the influence of the inferior function here as well.
> 
> Primary T
> 
> 
> May express more desire for doing things that pertain to analysis and logical thought
> 
> Primary F
> 
> 
> May express more desire for self-expression or focus on affecting people
> 
> Aux / Tert F and T
> 
> 
> May express both motives from above
> 
> _*Things to be aware of*
> 
> _
> 
> _
> Combine this with the F / T assessment from scenario 1-4 as well as the introvert / extrovert assessment from scenario 3 and 5
> Both Fe and Te seek broad external relevance on people and/or society in general, if this desire is expressed try to discern whether it comes from an F or T influence.
> Fi influence may be trying to champion a specific cause meaning something in there personal experience caused them to put significant value on a certain cause: ex: helping children overcome abuse
> Ti influence may gravitate more towards individual analytical / logical type work
> Be aware of possible abstract N / objective S influence on F and T here.
> At this point you should have a fairly clear idea of introversion / extroversion as well as Fe/Ti vs Fi/Te. Use the key below to logically narrow down possible primary functions and types. You should be able to narrow it down to 2-4 possibilities here.
> _
> 
> Introvert w/ Fe-Ti: Primary or Tertiary function could be Ti
> 
> 
> Strong T influence indicates primary Ti: *ISTP / INTP*
> Ambiguous F / T influence indicating auxiliary Fe and tertiary Ti: *ISFJ / INFJ*
> 
> Extrovert w/ Fe-Ti: Primary or Tertiary function could be Fe
> 
> 
> Strong F influence indicates primary Fe: *ESFJ / ENFJ*
> Ambiguous F / T influence indicates auxiliary Ti and tertiary Fe: *ESTP / ENTP*
> 
> Introvert w/ Fi-Te: Primary or Tertiary function could be Fi
> 
> 
> Strong F influence indicates primary Fi: *ISFP / INFP*
> Ambiguous F / T influence indicates auxiliary Te and tertiary Fi: *ISTJ / INTJ*
> 
> Extrovert w/ Fi-Te: Primary or Tertiary function could be Te
> 
> 
> Strong T influence indicates primary Te: *ESTJ / ENTJ*
> Ambiguous F / T influence indicates auxiliary Fi and tertiary Te: *ESFP / ENFP*
> 
> 
> *Scenario 7*
> This is primarily meant to determine the strength of N vs S however you can also tell a lot about F and T from the descriptions used here.
> 
> 
> 
> T influence: Will take a more analytical approach to interpreting the image
> F influence: Will describe feelings that the image presents to the individual
> Se influence: Try to take in the big picture all at once, could express being overwhelmed sensory wise
> Si influence: May focus on and notice details, color contrast, textures, may also describe physical sensations they would feel if there
> Ne influence: May express and generate many ideas, concepts, possibilities, patterns in relation to specific details
> Ni influence: May seek a singular and fundamental meaning behind the image, may also have a desire to explore and see more than what is there and/or imagine what could be
> 
> _*Things to be aware of*
> 
> _
> 
> _
> Primary / Inferior combo of F and T implies Auxiliary / Tertiary combo of N and S and vice versa
> Consider introversion and extroversion in determining primary function possibilities
> Between Scenario 6 and 7 a dominant function should become clear and you should be able to logically narrow things down to 1 or two possible types.
> If the strength of S vs N is ambiguous here it could mean primary F or T. Introversion vs Extroversion should tell you which is primary. Attempt to determine Ni / Se or Ne / Si in order to determine exact type
> If the strength of S vs N is clear it could mean F and T is ambiguous, introversion / extroversion should line up with primary Si / Se or Ni / Ne and thus allow you to determine exact type.
> _
> 
> *MBTI Type Function Stack Key*
> 
> Extroverted Sensor:
> ESTP: Se – Ti – Fe – Ni
> ESTJ: Te – Si – Ne – Fi
> ESFP: Se – Fi – Te – Ni
> ESFJ: Fe – Si – Ne – Ti
> 
> Extroverted Intuitive:
> ENTP: Ne – Ti – Fe – Si
> ENTJ: Te – Ni – Se – Fi
> ENFP: Ne – Fi – Te – Si
> ENFJ: Fe – Ni – Se – Ti
> 
> Introverted Sensor:
> ISTP: Ti – Se – Ni – Fe
> ISTJ: Si – Te – Fi – Ne
> ISFP: Fi – Se – Ni – Te
> ISFJ: Si – Fe – Ti – Ne
> 
> Introverted Intuitive:
> INTP: Ti – Ne – Si – Fe
> INTJ: Ni – Te – Fi – Se
> INFP: Fi – Ne – Si – Te
> INFJ: Ni – Fe – Ti – Se


----------



## daleks_exterminate

daleks_exterminate said:


> *SCENARIO 1*
> 
> *FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE
> 
> Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer. *​
> _- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?_
> 
> Well, fuck. At first I'd be pissed and just annoyed until I found out why. And then try to make bad jokes about them dying on me, while like trying to make them more comfortable and be shit bed side manner but try to like do whatever I can to like make their last months on earth marginally better and panic and break down in secret. Maybe Go a bit crazy and try to figure out a way to cheat death on the side including like medical advancements, trials, and up to like making them a lich.
> 
> _- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?_
> 
> probably shock, realistically, but also it would super charge my motivation to focus on this shit and try to save them.
> 
> 
> 
> *SCENARIO 2 *
> 
> *FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE
> 
> You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.*​
> _- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?
> 
> I'd help the roomate. It's not giving the answers, if they fail I may get a shittier roomate, also the person did try most of the weekend. It's open book, like technically I'd be within the rules to highlight all the right answers in my book and walk away and the question isn't even doing that. So sure
> 
> - What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?
> 
> They did spend time on it and tried and asked, besides it's open book. Like.... There are very exploitable guidelines here while still following rules so sure.
> 
> 
> - Describe the flow of your decision making process.
> 
> It's listed above, I think. _
> 
> 
> *SCENARIO 3*
> 
> *FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE
> 
> Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.
> 
> Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.
> 
> Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.*​
> _- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?_
> _project 2. There are less distractions, I like working alone and I really enjoy figuring out how things work and why. _
> 
> _- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?_
> 
> _i don't like group projects_, but also 2 just sounds more interesting overall. I don't really care how efficient it is for the company tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> *SCENARIO 4*
> 
> *FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE
> 
> Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.*
> ​_- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting._
> Eh? Id almost prefer people who would just let me do all of it, but actually doing their part is good. I'd listen and generate ideas
> 
> _- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.
> trying to be nice and not annoyed by the group project but also like worrying about it more than needed _
> 
> *SCENARIO 5*
> 
> *FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE
> 
> It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.*​
> _- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?_
> 
> A bath, a walk in nature, going somewhere unusual to explore, or a board game night with friends
> 
> _- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?_
> 
> The above, but also just day dreaming and thinking and planning nonsensical things for fun
> 
> *SCENARIO 6*
> 
> *FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE
> 
> You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.
> 
> Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor*
> ​_- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?
> 
> Analyst - I do that shit in my free time
> entrepreneur - why not? Seems interesting.
> medical doctor but only if time traveling is possible so I can be an old timey doctor like "you've got ghost in your blood, you should do cocaine about it."
> if that's not available, maybe psychology but like research psychology
> 
> - Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?
> idk maybe some type of science or acting could be thrown in
> 
> - Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?
> 
> doing something Interesting , challenging to some extent, isn't entirely subjective and can be like monitored on progress and shit and doesn't require public speaking _
> 
> 
> *SCENARIO 7*
> 
> *Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?*
> 
> View attachment 295170
> ​
> _- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture._
> Why is there like a moss thing? It's green. Everything else is amber. Is this pride rock, a Stargate, hollow earth? Why is there a blurred out name? Is this a real pic? I assumed cgi
> _- Why do you think/feel you focused on those thing?
> 
> eh? Curiosity
> 
> - Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?_
> 
> The water is dark. Seems like a good place for an evil squid over lord to hide. Also the name I can't read.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Scenario 1*
> The purpose here is to try to get a sense of Fe or Fi from the feelings / reaction they describe. Pay close attention to what the individual talks about as that is typically where their focus lies. Look beyond the decisions and try to discern what is motivating and driving the decision.
> 
> Fe:
> 
> 
> May describe feeling overwhelmed, numb, or confused about their own emotions (especially if tertiary or inferior Fe)
> May try to assume or describe what their SO might be feeling
> Their own feelings may be strongly influenced or even overwritten by what they assume their SO is feeling
> Any decisions they make will be strongly influenced by what they perceive their SO is feeling as well as the outcome for themselves and their SO
> Fi:
> 
> 
> May very clearly describe exactly what and how they would be feeling in response to their SO’s actions
> May express confusion as to what their SO is feeling or a desire to try and understand their feelings
> Their own feelings will be clear and independent from whatever their SO might be feeling
> Any decisions they make will be strongly influenced by what they feel is the right thing to do independent of the outcome on their SO
> 
> _*Things to be aware of*_
> 
> 
> _Pay attention to “T” analytical influence and approach to this scenario, may indicate T dom over F dom _
> _Avoid stereotyping based on decisions made. Both Fi and Fe can display empathy for example_
> _ex: insisting on staying by their SO’s side until the end. They each get to the decision by a different cognitive path. _
> _Fi – because they determine it is the right thing to do. _
> _Fe – Because of perceived negative effect on SO or themselves if they don't_
> _Keep in mind there may not be an extreme noticable difference, both Fi and Fe can consider both, They each give a bit more emphasis and priority to one over the other_
> 
> *Scenario 2*
> The purpose here again is to try and get a sense of Fe or Fi influence on decisions. Pay close attention to what the individual talks most about as that is likely where their F focus lies. Look beyond the decisions and try to discern what is motivating and driving the decision.
> 
> Fe:
> 
> 
> Will express possible outcomes on individuals involved based on various decisions
> Decision will be mostly focused on the outcome of individuals involved ie: roommate, self, professor
> Determining what is the right or wrong decision will be heavily influenced by outcome
> Fi
> 
> 
> Will express value judgments about the situation ie: what they perceive is right or wrong
> Decision will be mostly focused on their internal sense of the right thing to do independent of outcome
> Determining what is right or wrong will be heavily influenced by personal values
> 
> _*Things to be aware of*_
> 
> 
> _Do not stereotype based on the decision made, look for the influence behind the decision_
> _Ex: Fe may decide not to help because they determine it is a temporary fix for their roommate and in the long run it will help them more to let them learn from this experience on their own _
> _Ex: Fi may decide to help because they don’t place much value on the professors definition of right or wrong, instead they determine that letting their roommate struggle is wrong _
> 
> _Both outcome and personal values may be evident in the decision making process of both Fe and Fi, pay attention to which seems to have the stronger influence. _
> _Fi does NOT mean “selfish” and Fe does NOT always mean a focus on the other person. Ex: Fe can also have an outcome focus that is based on what would happen to themselves if they decide to help _
> 
> *Scenario 3*
> The purpose of this scenario is to try and get a sense of Te or Ti in their logical thought process. Pay close attention to what the individual talks most about that appeals or does not appeal to them about each project. Look beyond the decisions and try to discern what is influencing motivating their choice. It may not necessarily be T… it could be N or social introversion / extroversion. Factor in the Fe vs Fi assessment from the first two scenarios. Fe would be paired with Ti and Fi would be paired with Te.
> 
> Te
> 
> 
> Strong Te may express enjoyment in logically working through problems with outside influence / stimuli (Primary, Tert Ne influence paired with Te increases the likelihood of this)
> Strong Te may express a desire for relevancy, real world application, effect on the company
> Tert / Inf Te being influenced by Ni may choose to work alone because group idea generation doesn’t appeal to them. The expansive nature of the project may also intimidate them.
> Tert / Inf Te being influenced by Fi may choose to work alone because of past experience with group members not pulling their weight or living up to their standards
> Ti
> 
> 
> Strong Ti may express enjoyment in logically digging in to a singular problem preferring to be left alone to “think” (Primary, Tert Ni influence paired with Ti increases the likelihood of this)
> Strong Ti may express a desire to fundamentally understand something as well as show a lack of concern for relevancy or real world application
> Tert / Inf Ti being influenced by Ne may choose to work in a group because collective brainstorming appeals to them. The narrow focus of the individual project may bore them.
> Tert / Inf Ti being influenced by Fe may choose to work in a group because the socialization aspect and group decision making sounds fun.
> 
> _*Things to be aware of*_
> 
> 
> _Depending on F / T dominance and N influence… this could end up being a much better determination of extroversion / introversion especially with tertiary and inferior T _
> 
> *Scenario 4*
> The purpose of this scenario is to again try and get a sense of Te or Ti in their logical thought process. Pay close attention to how the individual’s logical process operates when forced into a social setting where they are receiving input of ideas and possible directions for the project. Look beyond the decisions and try to discern what logical process is influencing their behavior. Be aware of strong Ne / Ni influence here.
> 
> Te
> 
> 
> Strong Te may try to step up and take leadership to try and logically put together the ideas being discussed
> Strong Te may have a much more broad encompassing focus to trying to logically unify everyone ie: group voting
> Ne influence will also motivate them to help drive idea generation
> Strong Ne influence will be more driven to generate possibilities rather than externally organize them
> Primary Ni/Si with tertiary Fi may mask Te here and seem like Ti, idea generation may be suppressed and more internal and narrowly focused (Ni), decision may be more personal value focused (Fi)
> Ti
> 
> 
> Strong Ti may choose to sit back and absorb the ideas, piecing them together internally. They may or may not choose to speak out eventually describing what they have brought together.
> Strong Ti may have a much more narrow focus, internally picking and trying to unify the best of what was presented
> Ni influence will increase the likelihood of silent observation as well as the internal unification process
> Strong Ni influence will be much more driven to internally putting together the best possible course of action ie: deciding logically what they consider is the best direction for the group
> Primary Ne/Se with tertiary Fe may mask Ti here and seem like Te, behavior may be more broad and encompassing, consist of participation in idea generation (Ne), trying to include the whole group in the decision (Fe)
> 
> _*Things to be aware of*_
> 
> _F vs T dominance again plays a big role here especially if is a primary / inferior separation. Be aware of the possibility of strong F influence on their decision. _
> _N extroversion / introversion also plays a role in their behavior. Alignment with T extroversion / introversion connects the idea generation / logical process together thus strengthening the T effect on behavior. Opposing extroversion / introversion may connect more and align with F and mask the T effect on behavior. _
> _Pay attention to the possible strength and clarity of F vs T in the scenarios thus far. In a Primary / Inferior combo one will seem very clear the other may be ambiguous or even seem like the opposite of what it is. In an Auxiliary / Tertiary combo both may be fairly clear and align with each other but which is dominant over the other may not. _
> 
> *Scenario 5*
> This scenario is meant to determine social introversion / extroversion and determine whether they generate their own energy internally or need to draw it in from external sources.
> 
> Introversion
> 
> 
> May prefer individual tasks that focus on things that interest them or are important to them
> May show more of a 1 on 1 or intimate focus to socialization
> Extroversion
> 
> 
> May prefer activities that provide external stimuli and/or social interaction
> May not show any social anxiety preferring a greater amount of social interaction
> 
> _*Things to be aware of*_
> 
> _Pay attention to the extroverted / introverted behaviors shown in scenario 3. _
> _Primary Ne with aux Ti or Fi may look more introverted because Ne doesn’t necessarily seek out socialization, just external stimuli which could be something like a book or a movie. For example: This is why ENTP is considered the most introverted of the extroverted types, Primary Ne paired with Auxiliary Ti._
> _The opposite effect can also manifest in auxiliary Fe users as Fe is a very socially extroverted function. _
> 
> *Scenario 6*
> This scenario is meant to assess the strength of F vs T as well as what is primarily motivating their choice. Be aware of the influence of the inferior function here as well.
> 
> Primary T
> 
> 
> May express more desire for doing things that pertain to analysis and logical thought
> 
> Primary F
> 
> 
> May express more desire for self-expression or focus on affecting people
> 
> Aux / Tert F and T
> 
> 
> May express both motives from above
> 
> _*Things to be aware of* _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Combine this with the F / T assessment from scenario 1-4 as well as the introvert / extrovert assessment from scenario 3 and 5
> Both Fe and Te seek broad external relevance on people and/or society in general, if this desire is expressed try to discern whether it comes from an F or T influence.
> Fi influence may be trying to champion a specific cause meaning something in there personal experience caused them to put significant value on a certain cause: ex: helping children overcome abuse
> Ti influence may gravitate more towards individual analytical / logical type work
> Be aware of possible abstract N / objective S influence on F and T here.
> At this point you should have a fairly clear idea of introversion / extroversion as well as Fe/Ti vs Fi/Te. Use the key below to logically narrow down possible primary functions and types. You should be able to narrow it down to 2-4 possibilities here.
> _
> 
> Introvert w/ Fe-Ti: Primary or Tertiary function could be Ti
> 
> 
> Strong T influence indicates primary Ti: *ISTP / INTP*
> Ambiguous F / T influence indicating auxiliary Fe and tertiary Ti: *ISFJ / INFJ*
> 
> Extrovert w/ Fe-Ti: Primary or Tertiary function could be Fe
> 
> 
> Strong F influence indicates primary Fe: *ESFJ / ENFJ*
> Ambiguous F / T influence indicates auxiliary Ti and tertiary Fe: *ESTP / ENTP*
> 
> Introvert w/ Fi-Te: Primary or Tertiary function could be Fi
> 
> 
> Strong F influence indicates primary Fi: *ISFP / INFP*
> Ambiguous F / T influence indicates auxiliary Te and tertiary Fi: *ISTJ / INTJ*
> 
> Extrovert w/ Fi-Te: Primary or Tertiary function could be Te
> 
> 
> Strong T influence indicates primary Te: *ESTJ / ENTJ*
> Ambiguous F / T influence indicates auxiliary Fi and tertiary Te: *ESFP / ENFP*
> 
> 
> *Scenario 7*
> This is primarily meant to determine the strength of N vs S however you can also tell a lot about F and T from the descriptions used here.
> 
> 
> 
> T influence: Will take a more analytical approach to interpreting the image
> F influence: Will describe feelings that the image presents to the individual
> Se influence: Try to take in the big picture all at once, could express being overwhelmed sensory wise
> Si influence: May focus on and notice details, color contrast, textures, may also describe physical sensations they would feel if there
> Ne influence: May express and generate many ideas, concepts, possibilities, patterns in relation to specific details
> Ni influence: May seek a singular and fundamental meaning behind the image, may also have a desire to explore and see more than what is there and/or imagine what could be
> 
> _*Things to be aware of* _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Primary / Inferior combo of F and T implies Auxiliary / Tertiary combo of N and S and vice versa
> Consider introversion and extroversion in determining primary function possibilities
> Between Scenario 6 and 7 a dominant function should become clear and you should be able to logically narrow things down to 1 or two possible types.
> If the strength of S vs N is ambiguous here it could mean primary F or T. Introversion vs Extroversion should tell you which is primary. Attempt to determine Ni / Se or Ne / Si in order to determine exact type
> If the strength of S vs N is clear it could mean F and T is ambiguous, introversion / extroversion should line up with primary Si / Se or Ni / Ne and thus allow you to determine exact type.
> _
> 
> *MBTI Type Function Stack Key*
> 
> Extroverted Sensor:
> ESTP: Se – Ti – Fe – Ni
> ESTJ: Te – Si – Ne – Fi
> ESFP: Se – Fi – Te – Ni
> ESFJ: Fe – Si – Ne – Ti
> 
> Extroverted Intuitive:
> ENTP: Ne – Ti – Fe – Si
> ENTJ: Te – Ni – Se – Fi
> ENFP: Ne – Fi – Te – Si
> ENFJ: Fe – Ni – Se – Ti
> 
> Introverted Sensor:
> ISTP: Ti – Se – Ni – Fe
> ISTJ: Si – Te – Fi – Ne
> ISFP: Fi – Se – Ni – Te
> ISFJ: Si – Fe – Ti – Ne
> 
> Introverted Intuitive:
> INTP: Ti – Ne – Si – Fe
> INTJ: Ni – Te – Fi – Se
> INFP: Fi – Ne – Si – Te
> INFJ: Ni – Fe – Ti – Se


[/QUOTE]
i asked my intp to grade this. he said intp or entp. idk. what am I?


----------



## Jinsei

Fryish said:


> *SCENARIO 1*​The beginning of this questionnaire already got me cornered, but sure I’ll try to describe my “feelings”.
> I guess I would get totally confused if my s.o suddenly ended our relationship with no apparent reason. I would like us to talk things through especially after discovering the truth. I would like to be there for them, to be able to support them. I would be sad that they got diagnosed with cancer, maybe also a bit angry at life for being so unfair. I would try to do everything in my power to make them happy because I love them.
> My focus on this scenario would end up on my s.o, on their happiness.


*Definitely getting a strong extroverted feeling (Fe) vibe here with your focus being externally on your SO's happiness.*



Fryish said:


> *SCENARIO 2 *​I would end up helping my roommate. They didn’t ask to copy my anwers they just wanted me to help tutor and mentor them. It would cost me nothing, it is just a simple favor and I have already done my assignment, so why not lending an helping hand? The professor would never know about it and I get to do a good deed, I see this as a win-win situation. Since it looks like I’m one of the top students in the class and this test could mean the difference between passing and failing the class, I would try to do my best.


*Again I'm sensing Fe as motivating your decision*



Fryish said:


> *SCENARIO 3*​I can say without doubt that I would choose the second project. The first project is too broad so I would’ve difficulty working through it efficiently, I prefer much more to concentrate deeply in an individual work so my mental energies can’t get too scattered. The possibility to work alone would appeal to me because just the idea of working through the project together with a group of individuals seems exhausting enough. I wouldn’t dismiss them just for so little, but If we can’t collaborate well it would also have a significant impact on company operations, I wouldn’t like to assume such responsibility.


*Assuming you were focusing on your thinking process here I would say this is very introverted thinking (Ti).*



Fryish said:


> *SCENARIO 4*​I would probably listen to which ideas they are tossing around, but after a while if they can’t stop brainstorming I would suggest them to narrow down first the nature and the direction of the project. It’s good that they are able to get many valuable ideas but we can’t also waste time sitting there with no actual progress in the project. After we are able to narrow it down, they’re free to brainstorm as much as they want. Also I’d like for us to define clearly who is going to do what, so we don’t end up messing up.


*Listening to everyone's ideas and trying to narrow the nature and direction is a very Ti thing to do.*



Fryish said:


> *SCENARIO 5 *​I would probably pass my time listening to music while reading a book, add a nice cup of tea, my comfy bed and we’re good to go. Maybe I will also chat with my friends on discord if feel like it, they can help me relax. Watching something in company, playing games are very helpful in such situations. I like doing things that don’t require much energy since when I am exhausted I don’t like to overexert myself.
> 
> I always thought that music is really a powerful instrument, a good song can make my mood get better in an instant. Music is my secret not so secret battery charger.


*Most of these are very individual things that don't require interacting with others. Seems like you are primarily an introvert meaning your primary cognitive function will be introverted; either Si / Ti / or Ni at this point*



Fryish said:


> *SCENARIO 6*​My top choices (not in order) would be Musician, Psychologist and Medical Doctor.
> 
> I would like to be a musician since I’ve always loved music, like I said above music has a healing effect on me and I’m quite sure that there are others that feel this way too. Sadly I don’t know to play any instrument, but I would like to learn at least one one day. I know that being a musician is diffult nowadays, but just the thought of being able to connect to someone else through my music makes me totally satisfied.
> I would like to be psychologist because I always thought it was a very interesting job, to be able to “read” into another one’s thoughts it’s scary and exciting at the same time. The main reason I would like to be a psychologist is to be able to help people with their problems and prevent suicides. I already lost someone over it and I would never want others to experience the same thing.
> I would like to be a medical doctor to be able to help other people just like my mom. I always felt guilty that my mom got diagnosed with diabetes since I was born and because of that her body constitution is very bad. I want to be able to help people with financial problems. Even thought my country isn’t the best, free health care is very helpful for my family’s situation.
> The possibility of helping others is what I find the most fulfilling with a career as a psychologist and doctor, in a certain way being a musician could be a helpful job. I’m also worried about those career choices since I’m not good with emotions and/or people.
> Strangely enough it wasn’t very difficult to pick only 3 choices, maybe because i felt that those 3 careers spoke to me in a certain way.


*You seem to be more motivated by your feelings / value judgements rather than logic or thinking process here so I would say F over T at this point. Most likely secondary Fe and tertiary Ti.*



Fryish said:


> *SCENARIO 7*​The first thing I noticed was how saturated the canyon’s colour looked like, the colour is very vibrant and the contrast with the dark sides makes the the illuminated area stand out. I really like how smooth the lines of the canyon looks like, I’m curious about how the texture feels like. I also find the contrast betwen the green trees and the dry ones very interesting, kinda like an oxymoron in nature. I feel like the river part of the picture is too dark, maybe a little more light would’ve helped.
> It is a very interesting picture, I would have probably used it as a wallpaper if the picture was lighter. I think that the contrast of colors is the strenght of this photo, the picture could be kinda split in half: the upper half is connected to warmer tones while the lower half is more connected to colder tones. Overall opinion: a very nice realistic drawing.


*Definitely getting a lot of introverted sensing analysis in the way you described the photo with a hint of extroverted intuition; wondering about the texture and describing the trees as an oxymoron in nature. I would say Primary Si over inferior Ne. If my analysis is right this would make you an ISFJ (Si, Fe, Ti, Ne). Thanks so much for taking the time to take my test. Hope this helps!*


----------



## Jinsei

Schmeedobop said:


> I did this questionnaire but still had trouble figuring out my type and want to post it here for help:
> 
> I would feel devastated, my heart would already be broken from the breakup and then the addition of cancer is like salt to the wound. The motivation for these feelings would come from my love for this person.
> 
> My feelings would be focused on the relationship between us and how we can move forward.


*Hard to tell from your answers but I get a bit of an introverted feeling (Fi) vibe here.*



Schmeedobop said:


> I would help them, the professor won’t know.
> 
> The fact that we are roommates, because if I let them down they might be aggravated at me and that would make living with them uneasy.
> 
> I don’t want to upset my roommate and helping them doesn’t seem like a big problem since the professor won’t know.


*Again hard to tell, not wanting to upset your room mate is a very Fe thing to say but I think you are primarily using internal value judgments here so again Fi*



Schmeedobop said:


> The second project because it seems much more straightforward.
> 
> The narrow focus and in depth analysis sound more appealing to me because I have trouble with projects that are too vague.


*Hmm... this is an introverted thinking type of choice however I think you are still making decisions with Fi here which is masking Te*



Schmeedobop said:


> I stay silent and let them pass around their ideas.
> 
> I probably have no idea what to do and listening to their conversation might help me come up with ideas.


*Staying silent is definitely being influenced by either Fi or Ti here but listening to their ideas to help you formulate your own is kind of Te.*




Schmeedobop said:


> Watch, read, play, or listen to things I’ve meant to listen to for a long time.
> 
> Learning and experiencing new things.


*Definitely introverted activities meaning your primary function is an introverted one. My guess at this point is primary Fi.*



Schmeedobop said:


> Actor, musician, and psychologist. Because I already have interest in those areas.
> 
> It was very easy because they all pertain to my interests and would probably enjoy doing them.
> 
> The artistic nature of acting and musicianship, I also am fascinated by the aspects of psychology.


*Your reasons describing why you picked your choices seem very much based in introverted value judgments ie: "I have interest in those areas"; which leads me to believe based on your previous responses that you are using introverted feeling here over extroverted thinking.*



Schmeedobop said:


> The trees and the water.
> 
> They stand out because of their color and texture.
> 
> This photo doesn’t really appeal to me mostly due to the color of the rocks, but the trees and the water are nice.


*Hard to say here, the more detailed your answers the easier it is for me to tell but if I had to take a stab I would say Sensing over Intuition. Overall you seem highly driven by primary Fi. If my analysis is correct that would make you an ISFP (Fi, Se, Ni, Te). Alternately I could have your judgment values reversed and you could very well be ISTP (Ti, Se, Ni, Fe). What do you think? Hope this helps narrow things down for you. *


----------



## Jinsei

daleks_exterminate said:


> ​Well, fuck. At first I'd be pissed and just annoyed until I found out why. And then try to make bad jokes about them dying on me, while like trying to make them more comfortable and be shit bed side manner but try to like do whatever I can to like make their last months on earth marginally better and panic and break down in secret. Maybe Go a bit crazy and try to figure out a way to cheat death on the side including like medical advancements, trials, and up to like making them a lich.
> 
> probably shock, realistically, but also it would super charge my motivation to focus on this shit and try to save them.


*Getting an Fe vibe here*



daleks_exterminate said:


> _I'd help the roomate. It's not giving the answers, if they fail I may get a shittier roomate, also the person did try most of the weekend. It's open book, like technically I'd be within the rules to highlight all the right answers in my book and walk away and the question isn't even doing that. So sure
> 
> They did spend time on it and tried and asked, besides it's open book. Like.... There are very exploitable guidelines here while still following rules so sure.
> 
> It's listed above, I think. _


*Again more Fe*
​


daleks_exterminate said:


> _project 2. There are less distractions, I like working alone and I really enjoy figuring out how things work and why.
> 
> i don't like group projects_, but also 2 just sounds more interesting overall. I don't really care how efficient it is for the company tbh.


*Definitely Ti here*



daleks_exterminate said:


> Eh? Id almost prefer people who would just let me do all of it, but actually doing their part is good. I'd listen and generate ideas
> 
> _trying to be nice and not annoyed by the group project but also like worrying about it more than needed _


*More Ti for sure.*
​


daleks_exterminate said:


> A bath, a walk in nature, going somewhere unusual to explore, or a board game night with friends
> 
> The above, but also just day dreaming and thinking and planning nonsensical things for fun


*Hard to tell here it seems introverted at first glance but I think maybe extroverted over introverted. I sense strong extroverted intuition in you.*

​


daleks_exterminate said:


> _Analyst - I do that shit in my free time
> entrepreneur - why not? Seems interesting.
> medical doctor but only if time traveling is possible so I can be an old timey doctor like "you've got ghost in your blood, you should do cocaine about it."
> if that's not available, maybe psychology but like research psychology
> 
> idk maybe some type of science or acting could be thrown in
> 
> doing something Interesting , challenging to some extent, isn't entirely subjective and can be like monitored on progress and shit and doesn't require public speaking _


*I'm going to say thinking over feeling here.*
​


daleks_exterminate said:


> Why is there like a moss thing? It's green. Everything else is amber. Is this pride rock, a Stargate, hollow earth? Why is there a blurred out name? Is this a real pic? I assumed cgi
> 
> _eh? Curiosity _
> 
> The water is dark. Seems like a good place for an evil squid over lord to hide. Also the name I can't read.


*Ok you literally ooze extroverted intuition here and throughout the whole questionnaire to be honest; definitely your primary function. If my analysis is correct this would make you an ENTP (Ne, Ti, Fe, Si)*


----------



## Jinsei

daleks_exterminate said:


> i asked my intp to grade this. he said intp or entp. idk. what am I?


Your friend was spot on. I think you are definitely ENTP.


----------



## Jinsei

Redbean_sus said:


> Scenario 1
> Up till that point, I would have felt very lost. This is someone I deeply care for. I would also feel guilty for probably doubting him, and helpless. That helplessness would spur me to reach out to his family to help me get in touch with him. I’d need to convince him that I know he must be hurting, I don’t want to ask anything of him other than not to cast me out. I would want to do anything to help him realize that I’m not scared and won’t run away or abandon him.
> 
> The primary focus of my feelings is to let him know that I am not someone he has to hide away from, or be scared from.


*Sensing Fe here*




Redbean_sus said:


> Scenario 2
> I would obviously want to help them. I don’t believe that that would be against the rules, plus this is really important. I also don’t mind that we have been indifferent to one another.. that’s probably because we don’t have much in common. I don’t hold that against them. I’ll try to help them figure out the answers for themselves. I might point them out to how they could do that, let them borrow my notes, and explain anything else.
> 
> I said that I don’t think that’s against the rules, but I’d feel slightly conflicted still and probably a bit burdened too. But if it was me in their position, the last thing I’d want is to hear a “no” when I’m struggling already.


*Definitely more Fe*



Redbean_sus said:


> Scenario 3
> I’d prefer the second one. Explaining what I do to a group of people would be wildly exhausting, and I might detest the whole thing. Working independently would allow me much more time to focus on the thing being done… feels like I could do whatever with it. Working in multiple areas with other people sounds to people-y, not enough time and space for the actual project.


*A very Ti answer*



Redbean_sus said:


> Scenario 4
> Oh boy. I can’t even. No, I wouldn’t be judging their ideas, but I just wouldn’t even know where to begin. It would sound like words just all tangled together in the air. If I had an idea, I’d probably come up with it later, or someone else would have to say it in a way that everyone else would listen to it, then I’d just have to agree. I wouldn’t be interjecting unless I see a potential problem.. yeah, my mind wouldn’t be in a generating mode as it would be when I work alone, it would be in a troubleshooting mode.


*More Ti here and possible Ni too.*



Redbean_sus said:


> Scenario 5
> First of all, nothing. I’d like to do the closest thing to nothing. Nap, cook something easy, read or watch something, maybe go out to do something very minimal like get coffee and sit around. I want to be very passive, like just taking in things and not bothering to produce something that requires more than minimal effort. I probably draw energy from not engaging… Being relaxed is energizing.


*Your primary function is definitely introverted.*



Redbean_sus said:


> Scenario 6
> Artist, entrepreneur, teacher. It was difficult to pick because even in real life, I wouldn’t know. It mattered to me that these were something I sort of have liked to do in the past, have had interests in, and weren't impractical given what I know I can do. I think… teaching would be the most fulfilling. Like I said before, I like working and generating on my own and sort of streamlining info to something that others could interact with.


*Hard to decide but I believe you are using thinking over feeling here. "This is what I like and what would be the most fulfilling" is a very value judgment (feeling) based statement; however streamlining info into something others can interact with is a very Ti thing to say. Over all I'm leaning towards logic and reason driving your decisions here.*



Redbean_sus said:


> Scenario 7
> What stands out to me.. the intricacy of the walls? I’m not focusing on any one thing, really. But yeah, the jagged intricate walls, mainly, the colors and possible textures. This photo appealed to me, but I’ve seen more awe-striking scenes.


*Not focusing on any one thing is a very Se thing to say... taking the image in as a whole. If my analysis is correct that would make you an ISTP (Ti, Se, Ni, Fe). Another possibility if I got scenario 6 wrong is INFJ (Ni Fe Ti Se) although I would expect to see much more Ni come out in scenario 7 if that were the case. Which do you feel fits you best?*


----------



## Schmeedobop

Jinsei said:


> *Hard to tell from your answers but I get a bit of an introverted feeling (Fi) vibe here.
> 
> 
> 
> Again hard to tell, not wanting to upset your room mate is a very Fe thing to say but I think you are primarily using internal value judgments here so again Fi
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... this is an introverted thinking type of choice however I think you are still making decisions with Fi here which is masking Te
> 
> 
> 
> Staying silent is definitely being influenced by either Fi or Ti here but listening to their ideas to help you formulate your own is kind of Te.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely introverted activities meaning your primary function is an introverted one. My guess at this point is primary Fi.
> 
> 
> 
> Your reasons describing why you picked your choices seem very much based in introverted value judgments ie: "I have interest in those areas"; which leads me to believe based on your previous responses that you are using introverted feeling here over extroverted thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to say here, the more detailed your answers the easier it is for me to tell but if I had to take a stab I would say Sensing over Intuition. Overall you seem highly driven by primary Fi. If my analysis is correct that would make you an ISFP (Fi, Se, Ni, Te). Alternately I could have your judgment values reversed and you could very well be ISTP (Ti, Se, Ni, Fe). What do you think? Hope this helps narrow things down for you. *


To be honest I totally forgot that I did this and I don't really remember why I didn't write with that much detail. It's been suggested before on this website that I'm an ISFP and recently I was starting to lean towards this as being my type. I also feel that ISTP is also a very good possibility but I think that I'm more of a feeler.

Edit: Also I feel I should mention that I was leaning heavily towards 5w4 being my Enneagram type, which isn't very common for an ISFP. I'm guessing I might actually be a 4w5, though ISTP 5w4 isn't that uncommon of a pairing.


----------



## hannouchi

Side note: not sure about my typing.
Identified as ESFJ, then ISFJ, but doubt INTP. 
Fe Si Ti all high functions.


SCENARIO 1

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE
Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer. 

- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?
At first, Angry, felt betrayal, hate him to the maximum.
Then, discovered the truth, upset, regretful for misunderstanding. Also mix of bitterness and frustration because I could not help him to cure this.
Finally, I could show understanding but it would be a pain in memory and stuck inside my heart for a long time.

- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?
Based on The fact, the treatment received from others to me, and information I received.
When he acted in indifference, I could not help getting angry. But once I understood he had his own reasons, and it was for higher good, I couldn’t help feeling bitter. Fact matters.


SCENARIO 2

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.

- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?
I would help my roommate, probably trying my best to lift her up. I think when she was begging for help. It is a good chance to develop bonding. She would appreciate my effort and we could live in our room with greater harmony.
I would feel good that my roommate got a pass because of my effort. I like being reliable.

- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?
Satisfaction, close friendship and future possibilities. I like educating others because they have to listen to me and respect me. I like seeing happy faces. We would help each other in future for happiness and mutual benefit.

- Describe the flow of your decision making process.
If I helped her, her might not return any favour to me. Even treat me more bad.
However, I enjoyed helping her to pass the exam. So, why not?


SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expensive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.

- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?
Project 1.
I like working with experienced individuals. Group work can keep me energetic and cheerful. As I like learning/copying how others’ way of doing a project.
If I need to work alone as in project 2, I will self-doubt and self-criticize about the quality and efficiency of my work.

- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?
I value what transferable skills I can learn throughout this project. If I can learn something useful, I do not mind working hard, either alone or collectively. The future promise really means a lot to me.

SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.


- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.
I would contributing ideas as well. Practical ones, even idealistic and not as solid ones. I might speak many points and responding to many points mentioned by others. I loved the exchange of ideas and the spirit. I was optimistic that the project would go well.

- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.
I like exchange of ideas. Ideas themselves share the depth of individual’s belief system and knowledge. It is an interesting way to learn and absorb knowledge.
The harmonious atmosphere in discussion would influence me positive as I am given a chance to express my opinion comfortably.



SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.

- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?
Go to play sports with friends/ martial art hobby class. I can release my negative emotions by doing sports and connect with my lovely friends.

- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?
Handling conflicts. Arguing with people who have little logics and serious discrimination and bias.
I feel extremely exhausted if I hang out with 3+ people for a long time. I need to fake a smile when hanging out a large group of people. I will be tired and exhausted afterwards. I need time to recharge by staying alone for a while.

SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE
You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor


- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?
ENGINEER, very technical and professional, 
MEDICAL DOCTOR, professional and save people’s lives
PSYCHOLOGIST, analytical and professional

- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?
Yes, I like jobs that require professional knowledge and expertise. Manager, scientist, lawyer, counsellor, computer programmer are also very appealing to me 

- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?
I think expertise reflects recognition and social status. I like jobs which are challenging and requires high technical skills. Elitism.

SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?



- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.
The depth of the cave. It emphasize the silence and loneliness. It is a place where few people would visit, representing hazardous.

- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?
First thing I noticed was the contrast and color tone, as there are dark shadow. The atmosphere is dark and pessimistic. Then I looked into the details such as cave and sea and trees.

- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?
I don’t find it very appealing. It is deep, which I normally like, but the tone is very depressed.


----------



## hahahoneybee

Not sure if I'll get a response, but would love if someone could help me out here because I am a little lost!
Suspected types: INFP, INTJ, INFJ
Also I feel like my enneatype being 6 with an so/sx stacking interfered with my MBTI typing so yeah this is hard 😩
I recorded a 40 minute long video of me responding to the questions and reacting to the key but I will try to simplify my answers here lol:

Scenario 1:
So I would definitely be mad and confused. Why lie??? I put a lot of emphasis on honesty and I always get confused when people react this way. It is never that bad, imo. But at the same time I have heard of this reaction before, and while it doesn't make logical sense to me, and I would definitely be angry, I know they would need my support and not my anger. Would be hard to contain it if I'm being honest, but they are dealing with a lot so there is not much I can do about that besides make sure they know they can trust me and that I'll be fine no matter the outcome, since I'm sure that's what part of their anxiety is about. (When I answered this question in my video, for transparency's sake, I said I would confront them about it but after thinking about it in a real sense, I do not think I would put my feelings above theirs in this situation, I would just be a little resentful...)

Scenario 2:
Of course I would help her. We're on good terms, she needs help, and if I am in a position to help her, I think it would be selfish not to. This just seems like the logical conclusion to me. Grades are ridiculous measures of education, and she would deserve to get something out of her time. I mean, why not? I would probably just get impatient and "accidentally" tell them the answers lol but I should help her as best I can.

Scenario 3:
This was kind of hard, but doing something alone is very scary, especially if it MIGHT end up more important than I thought. It would be more comfortable for me to work with people on multiple areas so I have people to talk to and bounce ideas off of but also it relieves the pressure. And if there's an issue, we can work it out together. I am kind of a control freak, so I would probably try to take charge either way. Project 2 seems interesting but the fact that I would be doing it for my job makes me scared of it lol.

Scenario 4:
If the other 3 have a bunch of ideas, I would just listen to whatever they are saying and try to make sense of them. I would have my own ideas but I might be too insecure to share them... but I would probably direct the conversation and take charge of the project, if only to make me feel better that I am doing something since I am always afraid I am not doing enough in group projects. This way, it is a for-sure thing I am doing something and I don't have to worry about them saying I didn't do any work! (however if they all knew each other better than I knew them I probably wouldn't have the confidence anyway)

Scenario 5:
I like to organize and categorize things, but only when I actually do it. I will procrastinate beforehand lol. I also like watching shows or youtube videos or reading webcomics. I love to analyze shows and character relationships (Hannibal is really the best for this, my brain was well-fed lol). I draw energy from... no idea lol I guess organizing and being efficient in any way, like typical menial "officework" seems to give me a burst of energy.

Scenario 6:
This was hard! But once I listed out all of the interesting ones, I narrowed it down to the 3 I really felt more connected to. In no particular order: teacher, actor, or manager. Manager because I like "officework" and telling people what to do lol, teacher because I like the idea of influencing someone's life and being the reason they love a certain subject (and creating my own lesson plan and seeing kids grow etc); actually I want to be a professor (among other things), but I would've been a regular teacher if the public school system was much different and more individualized; finally, actor, because I would love to embody a character and figure out how they tick and just make something all mine to show off for others to enjoy, like living art. (actually thinking about it, one thing that frustrates me about visual art is that I can't really be in it, I just have to stare at it and I would much rather live in art). All of my choices are driven by how I connect with others and influencing people in some (creative) way. I really would like to work one-on-one with people but in a group, if that makes sense, and changing the world in a way (I suppose the manager doesn't apply so much here...). I also definitely don't want just one career so I want diversity in my imaginary resume lol

Scenario 7:
This image is quite beautiful! I noticed the rocks and sunshine first. I don't think I ever acknowledged the water when first viewing the picture but I knew it was there. I was excited and surprised when I saw the trees because that means there is room for life and cultivation. I really want to be into cultivating nature lol and all that stuff. I thought this was a place I would love to have to myself, like a secret hideaway, but then the rocks made it feel more impersonal somehow and the shadows kinda spooked me. I prefer mountainous forests, personally. "Idk it feels kinda lonely. at least when I'm surrounded by trees, there are animals and stuff" -- almost word-for-word what I said in my video lol

So yeah. I feel like my T and F are close together so maybe they are aux and tert. I feel like S is inf but I am starting to doubt that conclusion as I'm writing this...

oh and uh... if it's any help at all... i heavily related to both Amy and Jo March from Little Women (2019)  even my mom said I was like Amy sooo take from that what you will


----------



## Hachitarou

SCENARIO 1

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer. 

- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?

I mean, you should've told me whether she had a problem or even a disease, you know, it's all of a sudden! I mean, when she has a commitment with someone, you should know that means she can share what they feel, no matter what, and I don't care if that's a bad news or not, but the matter is to solve it, not just ugh, bailed out and abandoned the plan we've been waiting for so long, or to be exact, two years! That really is unfair, you know. And if I were to become her, I would just tell myself the details no matter what, because the communication is very important in building a relationship.

- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?
I wonder but I somewhat try to make sense my thought process according to my feelings, however, at this time, I feel like being immersed by my thought to automatically think thoroughly towards the situation and it's not just about what I feel, since as for me, you couldn't delay a wedding by all of a sudden because it's nonsense, there must be something behind it and no matter what it is, I don't care. And its focus would be "If I were you.." kind of hypothetical situation.

SCENARIO 2 

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.

- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?
I asked my roommate to go and finish it alone, since we aren't allowed by the teacher and also, it's unfair if I helped my roommate to finish both of my and their homework. And to be honest, they could've searched for the resources and materials on the internet, like, they are free and you can grasp it anywhere. In other words, you don't need my help unless it's to support and mentor, give some assignments would be fine although I could say, it means we are cheating behind our teacher's back, which isn't fair.

- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?

My position as a top student and what teacher said according to the assignment.

- Describe the flow of your decision making process.

I simply thought what makes sense and doesn't to match my personal values.

SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.

- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?

Both have its advantage or disadvantage but I'd prefer the latter and why? Keep in mind that the more narrow the subject, the easier and more efficient time it takes to solve it and as the process I've made would conclude the whole progress, that would be rather than finishing a big project that might be unfinished in a required duration, and I'd consider myself as a finisher than a starter. However, if I could, I'd take them both as Project 1 seems somewhat challenging, although by doing the Project 2 first.

- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?

The depth of a project, its efficiency, benefit, and significance in completing the whole progress.

SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.


- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.
There, of course, would be too many wasted ideas for sure but it's my job to be selective of which ideas that is possible, what works and what doesn't work according to my opinion. And they have to think about the direction of this project first, so, what I would do is to arrange them in an ordered manner, make the format to be an open discussion so we could talk about our opinions and ideas freely without any agreement or disagreement, but as I can't do the brainstorming to engage in the discussion, I would be the leader of discussion to see if there is any idea that might be useful for the progress of the project overall, and maybe, I would prepare for a presentation to describe what I would want to do for this project so those 3 other individuals, they'd have the core to elaborate in their discussion thoroughly.

- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.
Habit, or if not, just do what I think whether it'd make sense or not according to myself.

SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.

- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?
Take a jog around the park, listen to the music, classic songs are preferable, helping the household work, and doing an activity such as watering the flower because I'd be more relaxed and not to get tensed by tasks and assignments.

- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?
Sleeping, helping my little brother doing his homework, and talking about life to my parents.

SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor


- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?
Musician, Entrepreneur, Teacher. Technical aspects and its legibility to improve. Musician would be known for its prodigy, Entrepreneur would be known for its influence towards the other people by benefitting themselves because of products that we have, and as for Teacher, I think it's involuntarily needed, and rather a call of duty to work as one.

- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?
Fairly easy although, I was torn apart between Scientist, Analyst, Psychologist, and Manager, since I'd prefer them but I'm kinda bored with those kind of occupations so I picked Entrepreneur instead.

- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?
What mattered of the job is that, they don't have any quantitative but qualitative aspects in order to survive.
The most fulfillment? As a teacher, of course, because it'd be important to know how it feels like to be dutiful in our service for students despite of its wage, next is Musician since it's about talent, and the last would be Entrepreneur.

SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?

View attachment 295170


- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.
A very big cave with a lot of stalacmites and stalactites with a river and a small land across it.

- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?
It's just interesting and I'm usually focused on the bigger things before the details that entail in a picture.

- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?
Not really appealing although, the stalactites part seems to be intriguing for me.


----------



## Hachitarou

hahahoneybee said:


> Not sure if I'll get a response, but would love if someone could help me out here because I am a little lost!
> Suspected types: INFP, INTJ, INFJ
> Also I feel like my enneatype being 6 with an so/sx stacking interfered with my MBTI typing so yeah this is hard 😩
> I recorded a 40 minute long video of me responding to the questions and reacting to the key but I will try to simplify my answers here lol:
> 
> Scenario 1:
> So I would definitely be mad and confused. Why lie??? I put a lot of emphasis on honesty and I always get confused when people react this way. It is never that bad, imo. But at the same time I have heard of this reaction before, and while it doesn't make logical sense to me, and I would definitely be angry, I know they would need my support and not my anger. Would be hard to contain it if I'm being honest, but they are dealing with a lot so there is not much I can do about that besides make sure they know they can trust me and that I'll be fine no matter the outcome, since I'm sure that's what part of their anxiety is about. (When I answered this question in my video, for transparency's sake, I said I would confront them about it but after thinking about it in a real sense, I do not think I would put my feelings above theirs in this situation, I would just be a little resentful...) Of course I would help her. We're on good terms, she needs help, and if I am in a position to help her, I think it would be selfish not to. This just seems like the logical conclusion to me. Grades are ridiculous measures of education, and she would deserve to get something out of her time. I mean, why not? I would probably just get impatient and "accidentally" tell them the answers lol but I should help her as best I can. This was kind of hard, but doing something alone is very scary, especially if it MIGHT end up more important than I thought. It would be more comfortable for me to work with people on multiple areas so I have people to talk to and bounce ideas off of but also it relieves the pressure. And if there's an issue, we can work it out together. I am kind of a control freak, so I would probably try to take charge either way. Project 2 seems interesting but the fact that I would be doing it for my job makes me scared of it lol. If the other 3 have a bunch of ideas, I would just listen to whatever they are saying and try to make sense of them. I would have my own ideas but I might be too insecure to share them... but I would probably direct the conversation and take charge of the project, if only to make me feel better that I am doing something since I am always afraid I am not doing enough in group projects. This way, it is a for-sure thing I am doing something and I don't have to worry about them saying I didn't do any work! (however if they all knew each other better than I knew them I probably wouldn't have the confidence anyway). I like to organize and categorize things, but only when I actually do it. I will procrastinate beforehand lol. I also like watching shows or youtube videos or reading webcomics. I love to analyze shows and character relationships (Hannibal is really the best for this, my brain was well-fed lol). I draw energy from... no idea lol I guess organizing and being efficient in any way, like typical menial "officework" seems to give me a burst of energy. This was hard! But once I listed out all of the interesting ones, I narrowed it down to the 3 I really felt more connected to. In no particular order: teacher, actor, or manager. Manager because I like "officework" and telling people what to do lol, teacher because I like the idea of influencing someone's life and being the reason they love a certain subject (and creating my own lesson plan and seeing kids grow etc); actually I want to be a professor (among other things), but I would've been a regular teacher if the public school system was much different and more individualized; finally, actor, because I would love to embody a character and figure out how they tick and just make something all mine to show off for others to enjoy, like living art. (actually thinking about it, one thing that frustrates me about visual art is that I can't really be in it, I just have to stare at it and I would much rather live in art). All of my choices are driven by how I connect with others and influencing people in some (creative) way. I really would like to work one-on-one with people but in a group, if that makes sense, and changing the world in a way (I suppose the manager doesn't apply so much here...). I also definitely don't want just one career so I want diversity in my imaginary resume lol


INFJ


----------



## nanahachi

SCENARIO 1

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.

- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?

I would be devastated and understand that the other person did this most likely because they didn’t want to hurt me. I would try to talk to them and still make the best of their time before they pass on so they aren’t alone. Although being extremely sad, I would try to understand that this person is dying and that they ended the relationship because they were going to pass on and didn’t want to make it painful for the both of us. I would want to find a way to help them get better, even if it’s not possible.

- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?

I’d be very sorrowful, but I’d want to spend time with them and understand what they’re going through.


SCENARIO 2 

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.

- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?

I would be a little bit frustrated at first because the only time they talk to me is because they need my help and they made it clear to work alone, but I’d probably end up helping them because I feel bad since it’s a difficult and big test and I wouldn’t want them to fail either.

- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?

The fact that it’s a difficult test and it’s needed in order to progress is significant, so I’d end up helping them with it because if I was in that situation, I’d probably be freaking out. My frustration comes from them not talking to me and only asking me for help, but eventually I’d give in.

- Describe the flow of your decision making process.

Reluctant at first because they only talk to me when asking for help lo, then willing to help after understanding, but then I’d probably get pretty impatient with all the explaining and helping.


SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.

- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?

Project 1. It’s much easier to get though when there’s a group with you and because it makes a large impact, it feels more important. I’d feel more motivated to complete it. If I didn’t understand something, someone else could always help. 

- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?

That I get to work in a group and have help, and the project has a bigger impact and more recognition.

SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.

- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.

I would think about some of the ideas and add on to them or “edit” them in a way, or I’d probably say a bunch of my own ideas.

- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.

Since the others are throwing around their ideas, I’d think it would be a good time for me to as well. And my considering the other ideas, I can implement new things or change things around so we can have a better plan.

SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.

- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?

Listening to music, drawing, watching things, reading, or playing some video games possibly. Maybe going on social media too.

- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?

Listening to music and drawing definitely, reading too.

SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor

- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?

Artist, scientist, psychologist (or actor) 
I love art and drawing and enjoy it a lot, and science has always been an interest of mine with studying life and animals and understanding it. I also really like understanding behavior and the meaning of it and the things people do. Although even though it says 3, I always really would like to do acting. Playing so many different roles and scenarios is good because I’m interested in many things, but in acting you get to be diverse with that stuff.

- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?

Nope, there’s a lot of things I’m interested in and want to do.

- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?

The ability to have freedom/doing something that I actually enjoy instead of just for money. Also, where my talent lies influences my decisions in careers.

SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?




  






- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.

The water with the reflection. The light peek into the cave. The little forest on the left.

- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?

I think the light catches my attention and the way it reflects on the water and the detail of it, also the forest intrigued me because I was wondering why there was a forest in a cave like that.

- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?

This photo appealed to me because of the details and coloring and all there is to look it. I love looking at beautiful landscapes too.


----------



## OneTriz

do you guys think this sounds ENFP-like?
SCENARIO 1

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.

- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?

- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?

This would make me feel angry at first because I feel entitled to explanations. I'd probably try to logic myself out of impulsively doing something rude though, because I try to consider that not everything revolves around me. When I talk to the family, I'd likely feel that sinking feeling of despair. I'd try to talk with the SO and make his last days worth it. The primary focus of my feelings would be how it affects me if I'm being honest. I'd feel like I lost something that gave my life value and meaning.

SCENARIO 2

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.

- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?

Sure, I'd help him because I feel as if he tried his best, and I'd appreciate someone doing the same for me.

- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?

The professor not knowing, so I don't lose anything by helping, that he tried his best because it shows he isn't a lazy bum, that it's the first time he's asked, so it must be important, and that he might fail if it wasn't up to me.

- Describe the flow of your decision making process.

Hmm it's not cheating, it's helping. Okay, I don't lose anything. He seems like he might appreciate it. Yes, I will help him.

SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.

- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?

Project 1 because it's more impactful and I might have an opportunity to meet people I like. Plus, it's more broad which means I can delegate the tasks I dislike to others.

- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?

The impact because I like feeling important, heh. The group work because I don't particularly like doing work alone.

SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.


- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.

I'd take a moment to instinctively grasp the idea, and then try to analyze it further. I'd show them the pros and cons of the idea, and how the idea could be further developed.

- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.

I don't want to be a domineering force because I appreciate the setting as a collaborative meeting. If I notice particular things in the individuals, I'd subtly cater to their interests so that they would like me more.

SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.

- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?

Yes! Time to talk to people I like the company of. Gathering information on them for fun, that sort of stuff.

- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?

Having something that makes me think rapidly of things that interconnect. Like exciting music that fuels my thoughts. Or talking to people or topics that get me hyped.

SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor


- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?

Computer Programmer because I find it fun and like creating an output for people to enjoy or use. Teacher because it'd be fun to make an impact on people's lives and make them see the power of learning. Psychologist because I get to combine ideas and getting to know people.

- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?

Eh it was okay. The first thing I did was rule out things I would be miserable in. Then, I tried to consider the rest.

- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?

Am I actually interested in this? Would I get annoyed if my work was undone? Would I get to see an impact on people's lives?

SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?

paintedcanyon1fb.jpg

- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.

Beautiful. It tries to be like reality but better. 

- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?

What else am I supposed to focus on? It's a painted canyon.

- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?

This photo appealed to be because it looks nice. I don't know how to describe it other than that.


----------



## rueboom

.


----------



## Redbean_sus

Jinsei said:


> *Sensing Fe here
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely more Fe
> 
> 
> A very Ti answer
> 
> 
> More Ti here and possible Ni too.
> 
> 
> 
> Your primary function is definitely introverted.
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to decide but I believe you are using thinking over feeling here. "This is what I like and what would be the most fulfilling" is a very value judgment (feeling) based statement; however streamlining info into something others can interact with is a very Ti thing to say. Over all I'm leaning towards logic and reason driving your decisions here.
> 
> 
> 
> Not focusing on any one thing is a very Se thing to say... taking the image in as a whole. If my analysis is correct that would make you an ISTP (Ti, Se, Ni, Fe). Another possibility if I got scenario 6 wrong is INFJ (Ni Fe Ti Se) although I would expect to see much more Ni come out in scenario 7 if that were the case. Which do you feel fits you best?*


It's been so long since I've written this, but thank you for replying!


----------



## AnotherUser

I’ve just realized that this thread isn’t very active anymore… Is there anyone who might help me out anyway? I Would be so thankful because the key got me confused…


*SCENARIO 1*

*FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE*

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.

_- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?_

Firstly, I would feel hurt - because I would feel like I’m suddenly no longer improtant to them. At the same time I’d probably also feel scared, because I don’t know why my SO suddenly cuts contact to me. My mind would be running 24/7 and would try to figure out what happened and what I did wrong or what I’ve overlooked. I would also feel guilty for not knowing what I did wrong on my part. I can’t be sure if I’d only look for mistakes on my own side or if I’d also look for mistakes from my SO.

After finding out that my SO suffers from cancer, I would probably feel guilty at first, because I didn’t think of something like this before. I would feel like my way of thinking has been egoistic/taking myself too important and like I would’ve had assumed that he would cut contact so easily. I would probably feel a weird mixture out of helplessness - because they didn‘t told me sooner, hurting - because they probably didn’t feel like I could deal with it/didn’t trust me enough and because they didn‘t let me find a solution sooner/didn‘t let me there for them sooner. But also relief in a weird way, because this would mean that they probably still loved me & and their behaviour would finally make sense.


_- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?_

Uhm, is fear of not being good enough a possible response?

*SCENARIO 2 

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE*

_You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.

- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?_
I would definitely help him out because.. well, why not? There’s like no single reason why I shouldn’t want to help him out.


_- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?_
-The fact, that it’s the first time that he asks for my help would feel kind of vulnerable and I wouldn’t want to hurt him with rejecting.
-Maybe I would see it as some sort of chance to better my relationship with him, making it a bit less superficial
-I would probably feel a bit “flattered” because it feels like an opportunity to help him out and to be there for someone who “needs me”.
-Also I would feel responsible, because maybe he would fail the class without my help & I couldn’t forgive myself for that.

_- Describe the flow of your decision making process_.
Just like my explanation above :0


*SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE*

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.

_- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?_

_- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?_

To be honest, I think the second one. It’s not a 100% secure feeling tho, because it’s not clear what the project or the company actually is about. If it would be a project that - idk -would be able to have a real impact outside of workers world or if it really would change something what is extremely important to me in the longrun, I would go for the first one, because shying away from it would feel completely stupid then. But without this information I would go for the 2nd one, because it feels more secure and I would be less scared of failing. Maybe also because it’s less social and I can be just terribly shy.

I also feel like the second one could fit more because I can be really concentrated and fixated if I’m interested in the task or if I simply must be..at least most of the time


*SCENARIO 4*

*FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE*

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.

_- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting._

I would probably pay more attention to the reactions of the other members than the person talking, trying to find out what the others think about their idea. Only then I would start trying to build my own opinion. I can be a very insecure person and I guess I would be very careful with actually deciding about how I want to think about their ideas. I’m not sure how my “logic process” actually works to be honest since I rather rely on others choosing the correct final-version of something than me. Unless I’m feeling very confident in a specific area: if so, I would firstly listen to the others & afterwards proposing what I personally think about their ideas (maybe I’d only mention the data that I find good, to not risk that anyone might feel offended) & what I would add.

_- Describe what major influences drive this behavior._

Since they all seem very blooming and into this project, I wouldn’t want to interrupt them. I’d also be scared to say something stupid so I’ll rather observe and copy somewhat their reactions until I’ve been able to build my own structure/opinion about it all.


*SCENARIO 5*

*FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE*

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.

_- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?_

-Just listening to music and lying in my bed: I have finally time to thinkabout whatever I want to think. No matter if it’s some specific even which happened during the week, if it’s my favorite game, a new poem I want to write or just sorting my own thoughts and feelings out and trying to make sense out of my life. Maybe I’d write my feelings down, maybe I wouldn’t.
-Reading: Because under the week I often feel to stressed and too distracted as that I could concentrate on the story. Actually I love having maybe 3 days off, so I can use one day for deconnecting myself from work. One day for recharging & doing whatever I want to do. And one day to prepare myself internally for the next week.
-Gaming: It just gives me something to focus on and it can have a relaxing effect.
-responding to more personal messages of my friends, because I feel like I can be a bigger help for them in my freetime.

_- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?_

Passing time alone & processing whatever needs to be processed without getting distracted. Sometimes I also really love to skype with my closest friends or friends I didn’t hear from for a long time. But this can also feel draining. It really depends on the circumstances. Sometimes I overbear my own laziness to be able to call them & afterwards I’m very happy that I did & I don’t feel drained. Sometimes I feel like it would be cool to call them, but as soon as we start talking, I find myself secretly wanting to go to sleep,because I don’t have the energy to actually deal with the mood they’re in.


*SCENARIO 6*

*FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE*

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor

- _What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?_

Musician: Well, maybe not literally musician, because I can’t neither sing nor play any instruments. But damn, I love music and I love writing with all of my heart. Lately I’ve realized, that some the poetry I write, could also be used as lyrics. One of my closest friends sung them to me and it was one of the best feelings ever. It was like: I’ve written a personal text, with my personal thoughts, thinking about my own interpretation. And the way my friend sung it just seemed to make it even more expressive and mixed another personal, somewhat vulnerable interpretation into it. I’d also love to share this with the world.

Entrepreneur: dammit I’d love to open my own little library with coffee, cake & cats to pet. I could do my own thing and build an oasis to relax for everyone (unless for people who are allergic to cats….but maybe we can put a corner with…….dogs)

Psychologist: I’ve been impressed by psychology since I’ve been little - maybe because I had a close friend who suffered from depression and suicidal thoughts & I wanted to do everything to understand better what he’s going through. I think psychologist may be a very very intense, interesting, beautiful but also draining career. It’s somewhat intriguing.

_- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?_

It wasn’t very difficult because the other careers mostly just didn’t seem to really speak to me. I’ve preference psychologist over lawyer & counselor because I think that it’s the most profound and fullfilling one, since you really accompany your clients through their most difficult times - but you’ll also be with them when they experience their biggest successes. You can really change their lifes in the long term an help them growing on their own. And I guess you’re also indirectly helping all the people who are around the client outside of therapy.

_- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?_

This one is hard. I guess I’d go with musician/songwriter, because I already slightly know how it might feel. And I’d have an excuse to never stop writing when I feel like it.
Questions I’ve asked myself:
-Which career fits with my interests and doesn’t seem too boring
-which would I actually dare to do? / which would arouse my ambition?
-….

*SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?*




  






_- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture._
-The whole sandstone-area (I don’t know how it would correctly be called tbh) which has a somewhat intriguing “pattern” of more roughly formed and more finer formed edges/parts. I love how the sunlight throws different shades on it. (Also the stone on the left middle part looks a bit like a dog’s head.) There are little trees or bushes in front of it (maybe depends on the fact if the photo is real or edited.) There’s a kind of watersource/river/sea/giant puddle on the ground of the picture, which also reflects the sunlight.

_- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?_

I feel like the picture is pretty atmospheric and I wanted to find out why. I feel like the sandstone-part takes the biggest part in it and looking at it felt kind of intriguing, like there could be something hiding in the darker parts/behind the stone or im the stone. Since there are these fine structures everywhere and I couldn’t decide if it seems strange and somewhat dangerous but also intriguing to me or if it’s “just” natural beauty. But maybe there’s also something hiding in the water & the big stonebuilding should just distract the person looking at it. Or there’s something hiding outside of the picture & the sunlight is a hint which should remind us to broaden our view. The combination of stone, bushes/trees, sunlight and water remimded me a bit of a setting of some fantasystory.

_- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?_

I think I’ve already answered to this above. :3


----------



## Sakuzuki_99

Jinsei said:


> This is an upgraded version of the previous scenario based questionnaire I was testing on this thread:
> Short Scenario Based Type Questionnaire (Test)
> 
> Some key points to the update:
> 
> 
> Refined the wording in the first 3 scenarios and added an additional Ti vs Te scenario to make it even between F and T
> Scenario 4 is now scenario 5 and 5 is now 6. Retooled the career scenario and made it more open and designed with the intent on drawing out reasons and motivations behind the choices.
> Removed the Keirsey Temperament focus in Scenario 6 and 7 and inserted an open ended image to discuss IOT gauge strength of N vs S.
> 
> If you feel that this has been valuable tool in helping narrow down and identify type PLEASE rate this thread. If you don't find value in this then keep your comments and ratings to yourself! I'm very sensitive.
> 👅
> ...aaand Kidding, however if you feel this needs further refinement, I would love feedback as to your thoughts.
> 
> A *HUGE* thank you goes out to all who participated in trying out my original test as well as those who offered very valuable feedback and suggestions! @_StunnedFox_ @_LavenderMoon_ @_idoh_ @_telarana_ @_emberfly_ @_Living dead_ @_castigat_ @_To_august_ just to name a few… as well as SO many others that participated and helped as well. I’m sorry if I missed you but there were just too many to all list here.
> 
> My goal here is to create a short, effective, efficient, and all inclusive means for individuals to assess and self-type or for others besides myself to use this test to type. A description of things to look for in each scenario as well as how to use the scenarios to logically narrow down potential opitions is listed in the spoiler below.
> 
> ***If you are taking this test in order to type yourself please DO NOT read through the key before you give your answers as they may skew your perspective and thus the results. The ONLY right answers here are ones that are true and honest to who you are.
> 
> Also, due to so many responses in my initial thread I will not be attempting to analyze every single one unless specifically asked. That is what the key is for. If you would like me or someone else to offer their input please mention who in your post and please attempt to use the key to give your own self-typing analysis first. It really helps those analyzing to see what functions you think you are using.*
> 
> *Lastly, when responding to the scenarios please focus your attention on the reasons and the why behind your decisions. If you choose to do a particular thing please take the time to talk about what thought process influenced that decision. The choices aren’t as important as the reasons why. Anyone trying to type you will be unable to get a clear sense of anything based on the decision and/or behavior alone***
> 
> _“You didn't come here to make the choice.
> You already made it.
> You're here to try to understand why you made it.”
> -The Oracle_
> 
> *(Me plz) SCENARIO 1*
> 
> *FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE*​*Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer. *
> - Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?
> Betrayed. Really? Cutting me off just because of cancer? If my s/o really loved me he'd know that Idc about that emotional shit, I can handle my bf having terminal stage 4 cancer. What will I do? Cut him off from my life. He can't even handle that? Not the man for me?
> 
> - In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?
> The fact that he left me because he thought I was so weak I couldn't even handle him having a disease. C'mon, it's not a big deal.
> 
> 
> *SCENARIO 2 *
> 
> *FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE
> 
> You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.*​
> _- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?_
> I'll just go with my hunches. If the "hunch" is not clear, I'll ask more questions to figure things out, as I won't help people that are not interested in befriending me (irl, Internet is another story). I'll react like this because I find the situation weird. Well, if the teacher won't notice and her intentions are good then I'll happily help them. Who knows, maybe I'd end up helping them, of course, making very clear that it won't be free and they would have to repay me)
> 
> _- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?_
> My roomie emphasizing on the facy that they need me for passing (that's suspicious, we're not friends. Yes, we get along, but don't think I'll help you just because of that), "you aren't particularly close and "you're quite indifferent to each other" (huge indicator of possible hidden motives, a fact that can't be ignored)
> 
> _- Describe the flow of your decision making process._
> _The fact that my roomie asks me for help being indifferent to me is weird. How can I say my roomie doesn't want to use me? Why can't my roomie just search up the answers in Google? Why asking me, just because we're roommates? Oh yeah, my classmate emphasizing on the fact that they need me for passing is a huge red flag. If you'rse so desperate use the top lifesaver, Google. Having those questions, there's only one way to find out the answers: my intuition_
> 
> 
> *SCENARIO 3*
> 
> *FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE
> 
> Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.
> 
> Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.
> 
> Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.*​
> _- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?_
> Project 1 because success is guaranteed, I would have the chance to lead the group (since my boss is letting me choose, unlike the others, it's logical and safe to assume that my boss sees me as the most competent employee, meaning that if I chose project 1 I'd be the leader and I would take the most credit after the obvious success). Project 2 is tempting because I work alone, but success is not guaranteed, not in the way I'd want to. Have I really succeeded if the only impact is that my boss acknowledged the process? I want clear success (an objective and clear result). I won't deny that project 2 will make my boss assign me more prestigious projects which would positively impact me on the long run, but I want quick success. Since project 1 will give me a lot of prestige and I will be acredited for my leadership abilities, the chance of me getting projects closer to "being a CEO" is way higher than the one with project 2. Of course, my reasoning being streamlined guarantees that my way of doing things will be the general way of doing things, which gives me high prestige. This can contradict the "it may or may not have an impact", as a streamlined way of reasoning is proof of success.
> Knowing this, I'd pick project 1. Since my abilities are more than enough for my way of thinking to be the general rule, I'd be the most respected in project 1. Project 1 gives me both projects' benefits, so it's objectively the best choice.
> 
> _- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?_
> "Your boss assigns you a new project, you have to choose" (Come on, how can you be the boss if you can't even assign your employees the best project for them? Seeing things from another point of view, this also means I'm the best employee and whatever I do my way of thinking will be the general rule, so it's good. Still, that won't change the fact that I find my boss kinda incompetent)
> *SCENARIO 4*
> 
> *FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE
> 
> Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.*
> ​_- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting._
> I'd choose the best ideas, which are the ones that work the best. As they suggest things I contribute by adding my own, only to end up choosing the one that works the best. Of course, if the discarded ideas are "connected" to the chosen ideas I can find a way to include those ideas.
> 
> _- Describe what major influences drive this behavior._
> The best ideas are the most efficient ones, the ones that give the best results. In group projects I tend to take the lead, so I end up making the decisions. It's a project that matters, so only the best of the best can be allowed.
> 
> *SCENARIO 5*
> 
> *FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE
> 
> It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.*​
> _- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?_
> Mmm, listening to music, watching my favorite series, going on walks and doing anything exciting. No special reason.
> 
> _- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?_
> Mmm, maybe from imagining things and connecting things. Yeah, my non-physical energy comes from having one starting point, generating ideas and connecting them to create something
> 
> 
> *SCENARIO 6*
> 
> *FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE
> 
> You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.
> 
> Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor*
> ​_- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?_
> Scientist, Entrepreneur, Manager
> 
> _- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?_
> Easy because I know what careers interest me
> 
> _- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?_
> Scientist: I like science, I have the chance to make an impact, it's essential for the world to work and I have the chance to experiment, but wouldn't be my top choice because of the bad condition of scientists in my country. You have to be very lucky.
> Entrepreneur: I enjoy leadership roles, and what's better than managing my own business? Still, it isn't my best choice because the chances of success are very low. I like risks, but being average does not fulfill me. I want success, I want fame, I want money, I want achievements, I want prestige, not "comfort"
> Manager: I like leadership roles, prestige is guaranteed, good salary can be a guarantee, I have power and I can easily go up to CEO. Power fulfills me.
> 
> 
> *SCENARIO 7*
> 
> *Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?*
> 
> View attachment 295170
> ​
> _- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture._
> It's a cave with water on it. It feels relaxing. I imagine myself being in there, staring at the water while thinking about the future, if things will turn out, if I'm doing things right, it's the moment to relax and just...let my thoughts out.
> 
> _- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?_
> Quiet places with water (beach, lake, river, etc) calm me and make me slow down and think about my future. Water and nighttime heavily calm me and I don't know why.
> 
> _- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?_
> 6/10. Relaxing and water, but photos don't appeal that much to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Scenario 1*
> The purpose here is to try to get a sense of Fe or Fi from the feelings / reaction they describe. Pay close attention to what the individual talks about as that is typically where their focus lies. Look beyond the decisions and try to discern what is motivating and driving the decision.
> 
> Fe:
> 
> 
> May describe feeling overwhelmed, numb, or confused about their own emotions (especially if tertiary or inferior Fe)
> May try to assume or describe what their SO might be feeling
> Their own feelings may be strongly influenced or even overwritten by what they assume their SO is feeling
> Any decisions they make will be strongly influenced by what they perceive their SO is feeling as well as the outcome for themselves and their SO
> Fi:
> 
> 
> May very clearly describe exactly what and how they would be feeling in response to their SO’s actions
> May express confusion as to what their SO is feeling or a desire to try and understand their feelings
> Their own feelings will be clear and independent from whatever their SO might be feeling
> Any decisions they make will be strongly influenced by what they feel is the right thing to do independent of the outcome on their SO
> 
> _*Things to be aware of*_
> 
> 
> _Pay attention to “T” analytical influence and approach to this scenario, may indicate T dom over F dom _
> _Avoid stereotyping based on decisions made. Both Fi and Fe can display empathy for example_
> _ex: insisting on staying by their SO’s side until the end. They each get to the decision by a different cognitive path. _
> _Fi – because they determine it is the right thing to do. _
> _Fe – Because of perceived negative effect on SO or themselves if they don't_
> _Keep in mind there may not be an extreme noticable difference, both Fi and Fe can consider both, They each give a bit more emphasis and priority to one over the other_
> 
> *Scenario 2*
> The purpose here again is to try and get a sense of Fe or Fi influence on decisions. Pay close attention to what the individual talks most about as that is likely where their F focus lies. Look beyond the decisions and try to discern what is motivating and driving the decision.
> 
> Fe:
> 
> 
> Will express possible outcomes on individuals involved based on various decisions
> Decision will be mostly focused on the outcome of individuals involved ie: roommate, self, professor
> Determining what is the right or wrong decision will be heavily influenced by outcome
> Fi
> 
> 
> Will express value judgments about the situation ie: what they perceive is right or wrong
> Decision will be mostly focused on their internal sense of the right thing to do independent of outcome
> Determining what is right or wrong will be heavily influenced by personal values
> 
> _*Things to be aware of*_
> 
> 
> _Do not stereotype based on the decision made, look for the influence behind the decision_
> _Ex: Fe may decide not to help because they determine it is a temporary fix for their roommate and in the long run it will help them more to let them learn from this experience on their own _
> _Ex: Fi may decide to help because they don’t place much value on the professors definition of right or wrong, instead they determine that letting their roommate struggle is wrong _
> 
> _Both outcome and personal values may be evident in the decision making process of both Fe and Fi, pay attention to which seems to have the stronger influence. _
> _Fi does NOT mean “selfish” and Fe does NOT always mean a focus on the other person. Ex: Fe can also have an outcome focus that is based on what would happen to themselves if they decide to help _
> 
> *Scenario 3*
> The purpose of this scenario is to try and get a sense of Te or Ti in their logical thought process. Pay close attention to what the individual talks most about that appeals or does not appeal to them about each project. Look beyond the decisions and try to discern what is influencing motivating their choice. It may not necessarily be T… it could be N or social introversion / extroversion. Factor in the Fe vs Fi assessment from the first two scenarios. Fe would be paired with Ti and Fi would be paired with Te.
> 
> Te
> 
> 
> Strong Te may express enjoyment in logically working through problems with outside influence / stimuli (Primary, Tert Ne influence paired with Te increases the likelihood of this)
> Strong Te may express a desire for relevancy, real world application, effect on the company
> Tert / Inf Te being influenced by Ni may choose to work alone because group idea generation doesn’t appeal to them. The expansive nature of the project may also intimidate them.
> Tert / Inf Te being influenced by Fi may choose to work alone because of past experience with group members not pulling their weight or living up to their standards
> Ti
> 
> 
> Strong Ti may express enjoyment in logically digging in to a singular problem preferring to be left alone to “think” (Primary, Tert Ni influence paired with Ti increases the likelihood of this)
> Strong Ti may express a desire to fundamentally understand something as well as show a lack of concern for relevancy or real world application
> Tert / Inf Ti being influenced by Ne may choose to work in a group because collective brainstorming appeals to them. The narrow focus of the individual project may bore them.
> Tert / Inf Ti being influenced by Fe may choose to work in a group because the socialization aspect and group decision making sounds fun.
> 
> _*Things to be aware of*_
> 
> 
> _Depending on F / T dominance and N influence… this could end up being a much better determination of extroversion / introversion especially with tertiary and inferior T _
> 
> *Scenario 4*
> The purpose of this scenario is to again try and get a sense of Te or Ti in their logical thought process. Pay close attention to how the individual’s logical process operates when forced into a social setting where they are receiving input of ideas and possible directions for the project. Look beyond the decisions and try to discern what logical process is influencing their behavior. Be aware of strong Ne / Ni influence here.
> 
> Te
> 
> 
> Strong Te may try to step up and take leadership to try and logically put together the ideas being discussed
> Strong Te may have a much more broad encompassing focus to trying to logically unify everyone ie: group voting
> Ne influence will also motivate them to help drive idea generation
> Strong Ne influence will be more driven to generate possibilities rather than externally organize them
> Primary Ni/Si with tertiary Fi may mask Te here and seem like Ti, idea generation may be suppressed and more internal and narrowly focused (Ni), decision may be more personal value focused (Fi)
> Ti
> 
> 
> Strong Ti may choose to sit back and absorb the ideas, piecing them together internally. They may or may not choose to speak out eventually describing what they have brought together.
> Strong Ti may have a much more narrow focus, internally picking and trying to unify the best of what was presented
> Ni influence will increase the likelihood of silent observation as well as the internal unification process
> Strong Ni influence will be much more driven to internally putting together the best possible course of action ie: deciding logically what they consider is the best direction for the group
> Primary Ne/Se with tertiary Fe may mask Ti here and seem like Te, behavior may be more broad and encompassing, consist of participation in idea generation (Ne), trying to include the whole group in the decision (Fe)
> 
> _*Things to be aware of*_
> 
> _F vs T dominance again plays a big role here especially if is a primary / inferior separation. Be aware of the possibility of strong F influence on their decision. _
> _N extroversion / introversion also plays a role in their behavior. Alignment with T extroversion / introversion connects the idea generation / logical process together thus strengthening the T effect on behavior. Opposing extroversion / introversion may connect more and align with F and mask the T effect on behavior. _
> _Pay attention to the possible strength and clarity of F vs T in the scenarios thus far. In a Primary / Inferior combo one will seem very clear the other may be ambiguous or even seem like the opposite of what it is. In an Auxiliary / Tertiary combo both may be fairly clear and align with each other but which is dominant over the other may not. _
> 
> *Scenario 5*
> This scenario is meant to determine social introversion / extroversion and determine whether they generate their own energy internally or need to draw it in from external sources.
> 
> Introversion
> 
> 
> May prefer individual tasks that focus on things that interest them or are important to them
> May show more of a 1 on 1 or intimate focus to socialization
> Extroversion
> 
> 
> May prefer activities that provide external stimuli and/or social interaction
> May not show any social anxiety preferring a greater amount of social interaction
> 
> _*Things to be aware of*_
> 
> _Pay attention to the extroverted / introverted behaviors shown in scenario 3. _
> _Primary Ne with aux Ti or Fi may look more introverted because Ne doesn’t necessarily seek out socialization, just external stimuli which could be something like a book or a movie. For example: This is why ENTP is considered the most introverted of the extroverted types, Primary Ne paired with Auxiliary Ti._
> _The opposite effect can also manifest in auxiliary Fe users as Fe is a very socially extroverted function. _
> 
> *Scenario 6*
> This scenario is meant to assess the strength of F vs T as well as what is primarily motivating their choice. Be aware of the influence of the inferior function here as well.
> 
> Primary T
> 
> 
> May express more desire for doing things that pertain to analysis and logical thought
> 
> Primary F
> 
> 
> May express more desire for self-expression or focus on affecting people
> 
> Aux / Tert F and T
> 
> 
> May express both motives from above
> 
> _*Things to be aware of* _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Combine this with the F / T assessment from scenario 1-4 as well as the introvert / extrovert assessment from scenario 3 and 5
> Both Fe and Te seek broad external relevance on people and/or society in general, if this desire is expressed try to discern whether it comes from an F or T influence.
> Fi influence may be trying to champion a specific cause meaning something in there personal experience caused them to put significant value on a certain cause: ex: helping children overcome abuse
> Ti influence may gravitate more towards individual analytical / logical type work
> Be aware of possible abstract N / objective S influence on F and T here.
> At this point you should have a fairly clear idea of introversion / extroversion as well as Fe/Ti vs Fi/Te. Use the key below to logically narrow down possible primary functions and types. You should be able to narrow it down to 2-4 possibilities here.
> _
> 
> Introvert w/ Fe-Ti: Primary or Tertiary function could be Ti
> 
> 
> Strong T influence indicates primary Ti: *ISTP / INTP*
> Ambiguous F / T influence indicating auxiliary Fe and tertiary Ti: *ISFJ / INFJ*
> 
> Extrovert w/ Fe-Ti: Primary or Tertiary function could be Fe
> 
> 
> Strong F influence indicates primary Fe: *ESFJ / ENFJ*
> Ambiguous F / T influence indicates auxiliary Ti and tertiary Fe: *ESTP / ENTP*
> 
> Introvert w/ Fi-Te: Primary or Tertiary function could be Fi
> 
> 
> Strong F influence indicates primary Fi: *ISFP / INFP*
> Ambiguous F / T influence indicates auxiliary Te and tertiary Fi: *ISTJ / INTJ*
> 
> Extrovert w/ Fi-Te: Primary or Tertiary function could be Te
> 
> 
> Strong T influence indicates primary Te: *ESTJ / ENTJ*
> Ambiguous F / T influence indicates auxiliary Fi and tertiary Te: *ESFP / ENFP*
> 
> 
> *Scenario 7*
> This is primarily meant to determine the strength of N vs S however you can also tell a lot about F and T from the descriptions used here.
> 
> 
> 
> T influence: Will take a more analytical approach to interpreting the image
> F influence: Will describe feelings that the image presents to the individual
> Se influence: Try to take in the big picture all at once, could express being overwhelmed sensory wise
> Si influence: May focus on and notice details, color contrast, textures, may also describe physical sensations they would feel if there
> Ne influence: May express and generate many ideas, concepts, possibilities, patterns in relation to specific details
> Ni influence: May seek a singular and fundamental meaning behind the image, may also have a desire to explore and see more than what is there and/or imagine what could be
> 
> _*Things to be aware of* _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Primary / Inferior combo of F and T implies Auxiliary / Tertiary combo of N and S and vice versa
> Consider introversion and extroversion in determining primary function possibilities
> Between Scenario 6 and 7 a dominant function should become clear and you should be able to logically narrow things down to 1 or two possible types.
> If the strength of S vs N is ambiguous here it could mean primary F or T. Introversion vs Extroversion should tell you which is primary. Attempt to determine Ni / Se or Ne / Si in order to determine exact type
> If the strength of S vs N is clear it could mean F and T is ambiguous, introversion / extroversion should line up with primary Si / Se or Ni / Ne and thus allow you to determine exact type.
> _
> 
> *MBTI Type Function Stack Key*
> 
> Extroverted Sensor:
> ESTP: Se – Ti – Fe – Ni
> ESTJ: Te – Si – Ne – Fi
> ESFP: Se – Fi – Te – Ni
> ESFJ: Fe – Si – Ne – Ti
> 
> Extroverted Intuitive:
> ENTP: Ne – Ti – Fe – Si
> ENTJ: Te – Ni – Se – Fi
> ENFP: Ne – Fi – Te – Si
> ENFJ: Fe – Ni – Se – Ti
> 
> Introverted Sensor:
> ISTP: Ti – Se – Ni – Fe
> ISTJ: Si – Te – Fi – Ne
> ISFP: Fi – Se – Ni – Te
> ISFJ: Si – Fe – Ti – Ne
> 
> Introverted Intuitive:
> INTP: Ti – Ne – Si – Fe
> INTJ: Ni – Te – Fi – Se
> INFP: Fi – Ne – Si – Te
> INFJ: Ni – Fe – Ti – Se


*(Me plz) SCENARIO 1

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE
Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer. *
- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?
Betrayed. Really? Cutting me off just because of cancer? If my s/o really loved me he'd know that Idc about that emotional shit, I can handle my bf having terminal stage 4 cancer. What will I do? Cut him off from my life. He can't even handle that? Not the man for me?

- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?
The fact that he left me because he thought I was so weak I couldn't even handle him having a disease. C'mon, it's not a big deal.



*SCENARIO 2 

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.*

_- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?_
I'll just go with my hunches. If the "hunch" is not clear, I'll ask more questions to figure things out, as I won't help people that are not interested in befriending me (irl, Internet is another story). I'll react like this because I find the situation weird. Well, if the teacher won't notice and her intentions are good then I'll happily help them. Who knows, maybe I'd end up helping them, of course, making very clear that it won't be free and they would have to repay me)

_- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?_
My roomie emphasizing on the facy that they need me for passing (that's suspicious, we're not friends. Yes, we get along, but don't think I'll help you just because of that), "you aren't particularly close and "you're quite indifferent to each other" (huge indicator of possible hidden motives, a fact that can't be ignored)

_- Describe the flow of your decision making process.
The fact that my roomie asks me for help being indifferent to me is weird. How can I say my roomie doesn't want to use me? Why can't my roomie just search up the answers in Google? Why asking me, just because we're roommates? Oh yeah, my classmate emphasizing on the fact that they need me for passing is a huge red flag. If you'rse so desperate use the top lifesaver, Google. Having those questions, there's only one way to find out the answers: my intuition_



*SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.*

_- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?_
Project 1 because success is guaranteed, I would have the chance to lead the group (since my boss is letting me choose, unlike the others, it's logical and safe to assume that my boss sees me as the most competent employee, meaning that if I chose project 1 I'd be the leader and I would take the most credit after the obvious success). Project 2 is tempting because I work alone, but success is not guaranteed, not in the way I'd want to. Have I really succeeded if the only impact is that my boss acknowledged the process? I want clear success (an objective and clear result). I won't deny that project 2 will make my boss assign me more prestigious projects which would positively impact me on the long run, but I want quick success. Since project 1 will give me a lot of prestige and I will be acredited for my leadership abilities, the chance of me getting projects closer to "being a CEO" is way higher than the one with project 2. Of course, my reasoning being streamlined guarantees that my way of doing things will be the general way of doing things, which gives me high prestige. This can contradict the "it may or may not have an impact", as a streamlined way of reasoning is proof of success.
Knowing this, I'd pick project 1. Since my abilities are more than enough for my way of thinking to be the general rule, I'd be the most respected in project 1. Project 1 gives me both projects' benefits, so it's objectively the best choice.

_- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?_
"Your boss assigns you a new project, you have to choose" (Come on, how can you be the boss if you can't even assign your employees the best project for them? Seeing things from another point of view, this also means I'm the best employee and whatever I do my way of thinking will be the general rule, so it's good. Still, that won't change the fact that I find my boss kinda incompetent)

*SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.*

_- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting._
I'd choose the best ideas, which are the ones that work the best. As they suggest things I contribute by adding my own, only to end up choosing the one that works the best. Of course, if the discarded ideas are "connected" to the chosen ideas I can find a way to include those ideas.

_- Describe what major influences drive this behavior._
The best ideas are the most efficient ones, the ones that give the best results. In group projects I tend to take the lead, so I end up making the decisions. It's a project that matters, so only the best of the best can be allowed.


*SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.*

_- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?_
Mmm, listening to music, watching my favorite series, going on walks and doing anything exciting. No special reason.

_- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?_
Mmm, maybe from imagining things and connecting things. Yeah, my non-physical energy comes from having one starting point, generating ideas and connecting them to create something



*SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor*

_- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?_
Scientist, Entrepreneur, Manager

_- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?_
Easy because I know what careers interest me

_- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?_
Scientist: I like science, I have the chance to make an impact, it's essential for the world to work and I have the chance to experiment, but wouldn't be my top choice because of the bad condition of scientists in my country. You have to be very lucky.
Entrepreneur: I enjoy leadership roles, and what's better than managing my own business? Still, it isn't my best choice because the chances of success are very low. I like risks, but being average does not fulfill me. I want success, I want fame, I want money, I want achievements, I want prestige, not "comfort"
Manager: I like leadership roles, prestige is guaranteed, good salary can be a guarantee, I have power and I can easily go up to CEO. Power fulfills me.



*SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?*

View attachment 295170

_- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture._
It's a cave with water, probably a sea. I imagine myself thinking about the future, I definitely would enjoy exploring the cave, as I like quiet places with water.

_- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?_
Well, the first thing I noticed was that that was a cave with water and after that I imagined that could be a sea. I linked the image to future and purpose, as I imagine myself sitting there and exploring the place. After that I linked it to "relaxation", because after checking the general idea and exploring the cave I can think about the future, and after thinking about the future I feel more relaxed.

_- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?_
5/10. Lovely place, but photos don't "awake" feelings in me


----------



## ChaoticAnomaly

Jinsei said:


> This is an upgraded version of the previous scenario based questionnaire I was testing on this thread:
> Short Scenario Based Type Questionnaire (Test)
> 
> Some key points to the update:
> 
> 
> Refined the wording in the first 3 scenarios and added an additional Ti vs Te scenario to make it even between F and T
> Scenario 4 is now scenario 5 and 5 is now 6. Retooled the career scenario and made it more open and designed with the intent on drawing out reasons and motivations behind the choices.
> Removed the Keirsey Temperament focus in Scenario 6 and 7 and inserted an open ended image to discuss IOT gauge strength of N vs S.
> 
> If you feel that this has been valuable tool in helping narrow down and identify type PLEASE rate this thread. If you don't find value in this then keep your comments and ratings to yourself! I'm very sensitive.
> 👅
> ...aaand Kidding, however if you feel this needs further refinement, I would love feedback as to your thoughts.
> 
> A *HUGE* thank you goes out to all who participated in trying out my original test as well as those who offered very valuable feedback and suggestions! @_StunnedFox_ @_LavenderMoon_ @_idoh_ @_telarana_ @_emberfly_ @_Living dead_ @_castigat_ @_To_august_ just to name a few… as well as SO many others that participated and helped as well. I’m sorry if I missed you but there were just too many to all list here.
> 
> My goal here is to create a short, effective, efficient, and all inclusive means for individuals to assess and self-type or for others besides myself to use this test to type. A description of things to look for in each scenario as well as how to use the scenarios to logically narrow down potential opitions is listed in the spoiler below.
> 
> ***If you are taking this test in order to type yourself please DO NOT read through the key before you give your answers as they may skew your perspective and thus the results. The ONLY right answers here are ones that are true and honest to who you are.
> 
> Also, due to so many responses in my initial thread I will not be attempting to analyze every single one unless specifically asked. That is what the key is for. If you would like me or someone else to offer their input please mention who in your post and please attempt to use the key to give your own self-typing analysis first. It really helps those analyzing to see what functions you think you are using.*
> 
> *Lastly, when responding to the scenarios please focus your attention on the reasons and the why behind your decisions. If you choose to do a particular thing please take the time to talk about what thought process influenced that decision. The choices aren’t as important as the reasons why. Anyone trying to type you will be unable to get a clear sense of anything based on the decision and/or behavior alone***
> 
> _“You didn't come here to make the choice.
> You already made it.
> You're here to try to understand why you made it.”
> -The Oracle_
> 
> *SCENARIO 1*
> 
> *FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE
> 
> Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer. *​
> _- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?
> 
> - In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?_
> 
> 
> *SCENARIO 2 *
> 
> *FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE
> 
> You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.*​
> _- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?
> 
> - What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?
> 
> - Describe the flow of your decision making process._
> 
> 
> *SCENARIO 3*
> 
> *FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE
> 
> Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.
> 
> Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.
> 
> Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.*​
> _- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?
> 
> - What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?_
> 
> *SCENARIO 4*
> 
> *FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE
> 
> Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.*
> ​_- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.
> 
> - Describe what major influences drive this behavior._
> 
> *SCENARIO 5*
> 
> *FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE
> 
> It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.*​
> _- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?
> 
> - What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?_
> 
> 
> *SCENARIO 6*
> 
> *FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE
> 
> You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.
> 
> Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor*
> ​_- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?
> 
> - Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?
> 
> - Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?_
> 
> 
> *SCENARIO 7*
> 
> *Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?*
> 
> View attachment 295170
> ​
> _- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.
> 
> - Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?
> 
> - Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?_
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Scenario 1*
> The purpose here is to try to get a sense of Fe or Fi from the feelings / reaction they describe. Pay close attention to what the individual talks about as that is typically where their focus lies. Look beyond the decisions and try to discern what is motivating and driving the decision.
> 
> Fe:
> 
> 
> May describe feeling overwhelmed, numb, or confused about their own emotions (especially if tertiary or inferior Fe)
> May try to assume or describe what their SO might be feeling
> Their own feelings may be strongly influenced or even overwritten by what they assume their SO is feeling
> Any decisions they make will be strongly influenced by what they perceive their SO is feeling as well as the outcome for themselves and their SO
> Fi:
> 
> 
> May very clearly describe exactly what and how they would be feeling in response to their SO’s actions
> May express confusion as to what their SO is feeling or a desire to try and understand their feelings
> Their own feelings will be clear and independent from whatever their SO might be feeling
> Any decisions they make will be strongly influenced by what they feel is the right thing to do independent of the outcome on their SO
> 
> _*Things to be aware of*_
> 
> 
> _Pay attention to “T” analytical influence and approach to this scenario, may indicate T dom over F dom _
> _Avoid stereotyping based on decisions made. Both Fi and Fe can display empathy for example_
> _ex: insisting on staying by their SO’s side until the end. They each get to the decision by a different cognitive path. _
> _Fi – because they determine it is the right thing to do. _
> _Fe – Because of perceived negative effect on SO or themselves if they don't_
> _Keep in mind there may not be an extreme noticable difference, both Fi and Fe can consider both, They each give a bit more emphasis and priority to one over the other_
> 
> *Scenario 2*
> The purpose here again is to try and get a sense of Fe or Fi influence on decisions. Pay close attention to what the individual talks most about as that is likely where their F focus lies. Look beyond the decisions and try to discern what is motivating and driving the decision.
> 
> Fe:
> 
> 
> Will express possible outcomes on individuals involved based on various decisions
> Decision will be mostly focused on the outcome of individuals involved ie: roommate, self, professor
> Determining what is the right or wrong decision will be heavily influenced by outcome
> Fi
> 
> 
> Will express value judgments about the situation ie: what they perceive is right or wrong
> Decision will be mostly focused on their internal sense of the right thing to do independent of outcome
> Determining what is right or wrong will be heavily influenced by personal values
> 
> _*Things to be aware of*_
> 
> 
> _Do not stereotype based on the decision made, look for the influence behind the decision_
> _Ex: Fe may decide not to help because they determine it is a temporary fix for their roommate and in the long run it will help them more to let them learn from this experience on their own _
> _Ex: Fi may decide to help because they don’t place much value on the professors definition of right or wrong, instead they determine that letting their roommate struggle is wrong _
> 
> _Both outcome and personal values may be evident in the decision making process of both Fe and Fi, pay attention to which seems to have the stronger influence. _
> _Fi does NOT mean “selfish” and Fe does NOT always mean a focus on the other person. Ex: Fe can also have an outcome focus that is based on what would happen to themselves if they decide to help _
> 
> *Scenario 3*
> The purpose of this scenario is to try and get a sense of Te or Ti in their logical thought process. Pay close attention to what the individual talks most about that appeals or does not appeal to them about each project. Look beyond the decisions and try to discern what is influencing motivating their choice. It may not necessarily be T… it could be N or social introversion / extroversion. Factor in the Fe vs Fi assessment from the first two scenarios. Fe would be paired with Ti and Fi would be paired with Te.
> 
> Te
> 
> 
> Strong Te may express enjoyment in logically working through problems with outside influence / stimuli (Primary, Tert Ne influence paired with Te increases the likelihood of this)
> Strong Te may express a desire for relevancy, real world application, effect on the company
> Tert / Inf Te being influenced by Ni may choose to work alone because group idea generation doesn’t appeal to them. The expansive nature of the project may also intimidate them.
> Tert / Inf Te being influenced by Fi may choose to work alone because of past experience with group members not pulling their weight or living up to their standards
> Ti
> 
> 
> Strong Ti may express enjoyment in logically digging in to a singular problem preferring to be left alone to “think” (Primary, Tert Ni influence paired with Ti increases the likelihood of this)
> Strong Ti may express a desire to fundamentally understand something as well as show a lack of concern for relevancy or real world application
> Tert / Inf Ti being influenced by Ne may choose to work in a group because collective brainstorming appeals to them. The narrow focus of the individual project may bore them.
> Tert / Inf Ti being influenced by Fe may choose to work in a group because the socialization aspect and group decision making sounds fun.
> 
> _*Things to be aware of*_
> 
> 
> _Depending on F / T dominance and N influence… this could end up being a much better determination of extroversion / introversion especially with tertiary and inferior T _
> 
> *Scenario 4*
> The purpose of this scenario is to again try and get a sense of Te or Ti in their logical thought process. Pay close attention to how the individual’s logical process operates when forced into a social setting where they are receiving input of ideas and possible directions for the project. Look beyond the decisions and try to discern what logical process is influencing their behavior. Be aware of strong Ne / Ni influence here.
> 
> Te
> 
> 
> Strong Te may try to step up and take leadership to try and logically put together the ideas being discussed
> Strong Te may have a much more broad encompassing focus to trying to logically unify everyone ie: group voting
> Ne influence will also motivate them to help drive idea generation
> Strong Ne influence will be more driven to generate possibilities rather than externally organize them
> Primary Ni/Si with tertiary Fi may mask Te here and seem like Ti, idea generation may be suppressed and more internal and narrowly focused (Ni), decision may be more personal value focused (Fi)
> Ti
> 
> 
> Strong Ti may choose to sit back and absorb the ideas, piecing them together internally. They may or may not choose to speak out eventually describing what they have brought together.
> Strong Ti may have a much more narrow focus, internally picking and trying to unify the best of what was presented
> Ni influence will increase the likelihood of silent observation as well as the internal unification process
> Strong Ni influence will be much more driven to internally putting together the best possible course of action ie: deciding logically what they consider is the best direction for the group
> Primary Ne/Se with tertiary Fe may mask Ti here and seem like Te, behavior may be more broad and encompassing, consist of participation in idea generation (Ne), trying to include the whole group in the decision (Fe)
> 
> _*Things to be aware of*_
> 
> _F vs T dominance again plays a big role here especially if is a primary / inferior separation. Be aware of the possibility of strong F influence on their decision. _
> _N extroversion / introversion also plays a role in their behavior. Alignment with T extroversion / introversion connects the idea generation / logical process together thus strengthening the T effect on behavior. Opposing extroversion / introversion may connect more and align with F and mask the T effect on behavior. _
> _Pay attention to the possible strength and clarity of F vs T in the scenarios thus far. In a Primary / Inferior combo one will seem very clear the other may be ambiguous or even seem like the opposite of what it is. In an Auxiliary / Tertiary combo both may be fairly clear and align with each other but which is dominant over the other may not. _
> 
> *Scenario 5*
> This scenario is meant to determine social introversion / extroversion and determine whether they generate their own energy internally or need to draw it in from external sources.
> 
> Introversion
> 
> 
> May prefer individual tasks that focus on things that interest them or are important to them
> May show more of a 1 on 1 or intimate focus to socialization
> Extroversion
> 
> 
> May prefer activities that provide external stimuli and/or social interaction
> May not show any social anxiety preferring a greater amount of social interaction
> 
> _*Things to be aware of*_
> 
> _Pay attention to the extroverted / introverted behaviors shown in scenario 3. _
> _Primary Ne with aux Ti or Fi may look more introverted because Ne doesn’t necessarily seek out socialization, just external stimuli which could be something like a book or a movie. For example: This is why ENTP is considered the most introverted of the extroverted types, Primary Ne paired with Auxiliary Ti._
> _The opposite effect can also manifest in auxiliary Fe users as Fe is a very socially extroverted function. _
> 
> *Scenario 6*
> This scenario is meant to assess the strength of F vs T as well as what is primarily motivating their choice. Be aware of the influence of the inferior function here as well.
> 
> Primary T
> 
> 
> May express more desire for doing things that pertain to analysis and logical thought
> 
> Primary F
> 
> 
> May express more desire for self-expression or focus on affecting people
> 
> Aux / Tert F and T
> 
> 
> May express both motives from above
> 
> _*Things to be aware of* _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Combine this with the F / T assessment from scenario 1-4 as well as the introvert / extrovert assessment from scenario 3 and 5
> Both Fe and Te seek broad external relevance on people and/or society in general, if this desire is expressed try to discern whether it comes from an F or T influence.
> Fi influence may be trying to champion a specific cause meaning something in there personal experience caused them to put significant value on a certain cause: ex: helping children overcome abuse
> Ti influence may gravitate more towards individual analytical / logical type work
> Be aware of possible abstract N / objective S influence on F and T here.
> At this point you should have a fairly clear idea of introversion / extroversion as well as Fe/Ti vs Fi/Te. Use the key below to logically narrow down possible primary functions and types. You should be able to narrow it down to 2-4 possibilities here.
> _
> 
> Introvert w/ Fe-Ti: Primary or Tertiary function could be Ti
> 
> 
> Strong T influence indicates primary Ti: *ISTP / INTP*
> Ambiguous F / T influence indicating auxiliary Fe and tertiary Ti: *ISFJ / INFJ*
> 
> Extrovert w/ Fe-Ti: Primary or Tertiary function could be Fe
> 
> 
> Strong F influence indicates primary Fe: *ESFJ / ENFJ*
> Ambiguous F / T influence indicates auxiliary Ti and tertiary Fe: *ESTP / ENTP*
> 
> Introvert w/ Fi-Te: Primary or Tertiary function could be Fi
> 
> 
> Strong F influence indicates primary Fi: *ISFP / INFP*
> Ambiguous F / T influence indicates auxiliary Te and tertiary Fi: *ISTJ / INTJ*
> 
> Extrovert w/ Fi-Te: Primary or Tertiary function could be Te
> 
> 
> Strong T influence indicates primary Te: *ESTJ / ENTJ*
> Ambiguous F / T influence indicates auxiliary Fi and tertiary Te: *ESFP / ENFP*
> 
> 
> *Scenario 7*
> This is primarily meant to determine the strength of N vs S however you can also tell a lot about F and T from the descriptions used here.
> 
> 
> 
> T influence: Will take a more analytical approach to interpreting the image
> F influence: Will describe feelings that the image presents to the individual
> Se influence: Try to take in the big picture all at once, could express being overwhelmed sensory wise
> Si influence: May focus on and notice details, color contrast, textures, may also describe physical sensations they would feel if there
> Ne influence: May express and generate many ideas, concepts, possibilities, patterns in relation to specific details
> Ni influence: May seek a singular and fundamental meaning behind the image, may also have a desire to explore and see more than what is there and/or imagine what could be
> 
> _*Things to be aware of* _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Primary / Inferior combo of F and T implies Auxiliary / Tertiary combo of N and S and vice versa
> Consider introversion and extroversion in determining primary function possibilities
> Between Scenario 6 and 7 a dominant function should become clear and you should be able to logically narrow things down to 1 or two possible types.
> If the strength of S vs N is ambiguous here it could mean primary F or T. Introversion vs Extroversion should tell you which is primary. Attempt to determine Ni / Se or Ne / Si in order to determine exact type
> If the strength of S vs N is clear it could mean F and T is ambiguous, introversion / extroversion should line up with primary Si / Se or Ni / Ne and thus allow you to determine exact type.
> _
> 
> *MBTI Type Function Stack Key*
> 
> Extroverted Sensor:
> ESTP: Se – Ti – Fe – Ni
> ESTJ: Te – Si – Ne – Fi
> ESFP: Se – Fi – Te – Ni
> ESFJ: Fe – Si – Ne – Ti
> 
> Extroverted Intuitive:
> ENTP: Ne – Ti – Fe – Si
> ENTJ: Te – Ni – Se – Fi
> ENFP: Ne – Fi – Te – Si
> ENFJ: Fe – Ni – Se – Ti
> 
> Introverted Sensor:
> ISTP: Ti – Se – Ni – Fe
> ISTJ: Si – Te – Fi – Ne
> ISFP: Fi – Se – Ni – Te
> ISFJ: Si – Fe – Ti – Ne
> 
> Introverted Intuitive:
> INTP: Ti – Ne – Si – Fe
> INTJ: Ni – Te – Fi – Se
> INFP: Fi – Ne – Si – Te
> INFJ: Ni – Fe – Ti – Se


SCENARIO 1



FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE



*Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.





- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?*

Initially I would assume she thought I was unfaithful in someway, as at this point to be seriously considering marriage we probably know enough about each other conceptually to feel compatible enough, so anything that would call for such behavior would be a physical action such as that. I might feel hurt or angry that she would assume this of me at first, wanting to find out where she got the idea from and explain why it isn’t so, but after the consistent lack of willingness to communicate I would most likely give up but try and communicate some sort of assurance that I am still willing if she ever wants to hear my side of it. Afterwards I would probably question what about my behavior would make her think I was unfaithful, and if perhaps the fault is mine. After finding out from her family and if her intention was to protect my feelings I would feel a lot of guilt that she was trying to do so. If her intention was to protect her own or both of our feelings I would still feel guilty but I’d have an understanding of why the situation would be too painful for her to continue the relationship.

*- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?*

I think I would be very concerned with finding out the reason behind her withdrawal from the relationship, and depending on the reason making things right and restoring it. After finding out about the cancer I would want to make sure she knows I understand and that I am still there for her.







SCENARIO 2*



FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE



*You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.





- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?*

I would probably stress the importance that our professor not find out about it but still wholeheartedly agree to help them. I might consider seeking permission from the professor to help them, but this would seriously depend on my perception of their temperament and how confident I am in my ability to convince them. My feeling of indifference towards my roommate is irrelevant as I would feel responsible if I didn’t help and they failed. If this happened I would also expect their own thoughts towards me would become significantly negative and disrupt our living situation.

*- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?*

This being the first time my roommate would come to me for help, and their admittance that their success depends on this assignment tells me that they have reached some level of desperation, and it would weigh on me quite a bit to refuse help. The fact that they specify they only want to me tutor them and not do the work for them lends a positive opinion towards their sincerity, as I have been in situations where others have taken advantage of my offering them help to have me complete the assignment for them. It being a take home assignment, I see little risk that the professor would find out about my assistance, if in the situation where they did not give permission. I would still want to make sure my roommate understands the risks that I do see and why I find them concerning, mainly that if the professor does find out they could fail my roommate from the class.

*- Describe the flow of your decision making process.*

First I would look at the risks of helping for either me or my roommate, depending on who I believe would suffer more from a negative turn out. I’d then explain why they concern me, and depending on whether or not my roommate understands my concerns I would agree to help. A somewhat large turning point would be if they agree to ask the professor for permission, which I may not suggest. If they do not agree initially I would continue attempting to convince them, and if they still refuse then my decision would then be based on their reaction to my concerns. If they agree and the professor refuses, I would probably still help them but with much more caution as I would assume the professor would suspect me of helping anyway now that they know I intended to. In summary, my decision is based off of both my roommate’s and professor’s actions, and how not helping would effect the dynamic.







SCENARIO 3



FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE



*Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.



Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.



Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.





- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?*

The first option would initially have the most appeal, as I prefer working with others as long as they are competent, know what they are doing, and are willing and able to contribute greatly to the project. I might suggest some sort of meeting before beginning the project to ascertain the skills and thought processes of the team. I would also prefer seeing a significant impact from my work. While I am also capable of working alone and sometimes enjoy it, I can grow bored of such a narrow focus and could overlook important details in an attempt to get the job over with, so I wouldn’t trust myself to complete it to the greatest potential.

*- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?*

While not directly having an impact on my decision, something that stood out to me is the fact my boss gives me a choice, and that they trust me to have enough understanding of my own skills and working preferences to choose which on suited me. Also, a group effort and the wording of the first project suggests much more room for brainstorming, and I would definitely prefer that over deep and focused analysis regardless of my capability to perform the latter.







SCENARIO 4



FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE



*Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.



- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.*

This situation would honestly be very enjoyable for me, but if I didn’t know these other students I would first be skeptical of their willingness to contribute. During the meeting, I would be split between expressing my own ideas and processing the ideas of the others and their critiques of mine, probably with a focus on integrating them together and working out the issues I or the others find in them. There’s a high chance I would throw around ideas that aren’t fully formed with the intent of using the feedback as a means to finalize them.

*- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.*

I enjoy coming up with ideas, but what I enjoy more is telling people about them and seeing their perspectives. In the end, however, I am not influenced much by their thoughts on them unless they can explain why they think those things and it makes sense. I also have a lot of fun hearing other ideas and finding holes and logical inconsistencies in them, not for the purpose of tearing down the other person but to help them strengthen their standpoint. The only thing that I wouldn’t find enjoyable about this situation would be if one of the others took offense at one of my ideas or criticisms, as it’s almost never intended to be insulting in these situations.







SCENARIO 5



FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE



*It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.





- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?*

Probably doing something with some close friends. I could also stay in, but I don’t gain as much energy from that, maybe chatting with someone online or watching videos. Mostly I’d enjoy doing some simple activities with friends, like I said, watching a movie or doing something that doesn’t require my full attention so we can also talk about interesting things.

*- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?*

Talking about deep or interesting things in general with someone who understands my own or presents a different train of thought. Doesn’t necessarily need to be social, doing so online or over text works fine, but in-person conversation is also nice. 







SCENARIO 6



FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE



*You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.



Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor



- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?*

Engineer, musician, and teacher. Engineer: The relative freedom it allows, not necessarily free to do what ever I want but free to finish things in my own time and order. I enjoy designing systems and then examining them for faults and holes, and I think this ability is important in most engineering careers. Musician: I love music and singing, but regrettably lack the amount of skill to be a musician and the time to learn those skills. Teacher: Ignoring the fact that I think the education system in my country is deeply flawed and even corrupted in many places, I do love teaching people and kids especially, so finding a teaching position that is free of political bias and agendas would be ideal.

*- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?*

It was not hard, but I wouldn’t say it was easy. There are a few others on the career I think I might also enjoy, such as artist, actor, or child care worker. Given time I think I could cultivate enough skill to pursue any of those, but I have no want to make them careers, and I know that child care positions are not particularly welcoming to men.

*- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?*

I would say flexibility, enjoyment, and impact. If I can see the difference I am making then that in itself can be motivational. I believe I could find enough fulfillment in any of the three I chose, but if given the option in real life I would love to be a teacher and help children learn to think freely and critically.







SCENARIO 7



*Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas, etc. What do you see?





- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.*

Mostly the formations of the cliff face to both the right and the left, as well as the trees and the water. 

*- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?*

The cliff formations to the left appear eery, and the parts that are shadowed almost look like a face, not a human one, or a large set of teeth, something alive but not moving. The rock face to the right is more generally shadowed and has softer angles, making it appear almost fake and it makes me question whether this is a photo or a painting. The trees are simple, as the green stands out the most against the brown tones of the cliff. The water in the picture/painting is reflective but mainly found in a more shadowed portion of the image, so it also stands out but not as much because it reflects the muted brown colors of the cliff, and my attention is still more drawn to the reflection of the trees.

*- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?*

I don’t think it appealed to me much. I would love to visit a place like this, but other than that this image has little impact on me as a whole.









I am fairly sure of my type, but I have been told by some who recently met me that I don’t exactly fit it very well. I know that doesn’t say much about the validity of their opinions given they were speaking of the stereotypes, but I am still curious to get the opinion of someone who knows what they are talking about, so I look forward to your ideas.


----------



## klaeo

*hi! would appreciate if someone could help me assess these. *


*1 . FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE*



> Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.





> - Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?


i would def feel extremely worried for my partner, heartbroken as well but also i'd be angry that he decided to break up w me over that instead of just telling me. i think i'd also be like overwhelmed and lowkey wouldnt fully udnerstand how i feel, just distressed



> - In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?


i think mostly his cancer. i'd be like ok how long is he alive for, is he gonna make it, the relationship can be fixed after once we know he'll be ALIVE




SCENARIO 2 *2 . FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE*



> You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.





> - How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?


since i'm done, i would probably try to help but i dont think i'd go above n beyond since i dont want our answers to match up. like i dont wna sell myself out so i'll just do something to kickstart her inspiration and thats it



> - What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?


i'll be done w my work so i can afford to help her. its my roommate so i need to have a decent relationship w her and have to help her, and she might fail which would suck so ofc i feel bad about that



> - Describe the flow of your decision making process.


im done w my test->i can help her->failing would suck->i'll just help her to start off and then go do my chores




SCENARIO 3 *3 . FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE*



> Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two. Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it. Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.





> - Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?


the first one obviously. it has more influence in the company (so i can climb the ladder faster), seems like higher stakes so higher budget and overall probs will have more support, group work would add more legibility to the validity of our knowledge and $$$$. i also work better in groups so i think having feedback would be good.



> - What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?


first of has more influence on the company-its broad and company-wide with strong impact on the company income so its obviously the better choice compared to smoething specific which we can probably do without




SCENARIO 4 *4 . FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE*



> Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.





> - Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.


i try my best to grasp the flowing ideas and naturally contribute to the rapport we have going. i might suggest to write them all down and then zero down on the main possibilities so we can move forward by focusing on one or two ideas



> - Describe what major influences drive this behavior.


there can be 1049204 ideas from a few ppl but the point is to get work done so i'd wanna get that going idk




SCENARIO 5 *5 . FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE*



> It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.





> - Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?


depends on the state of my mental and physical health. if i'm in a good mood i will probs try to go out or do something fun. if i'm just exhausted i will relax at home and talk to my friends or smt



> - What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?


traveling/going out, cooking, browsing the internet IN SHORT AMOUNTS, talking to ppl i like




SCENARIO 6 *6 . FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE*



> You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.





> Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor





> - What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?


lawyer, compsci, manager lawyer: i'm good at handling people, good at reading btwn the lines, good at debate, lawyers make $$$, good career compsci: compsci is easy and makes good $$$ manager: good at handling ppl and can have a decent $$$ flow if u work right



> - Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?


it was easy because i have like no interest in the other choices ik what i want and why



> - Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?


money and work-life balance




SCENARIO 7 Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?



> - Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.


pretty good mood, loving the sunset vibes even tho i dont usually like evenings. it looks pretty ambient



> - Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?


i like the lighting. i think lighting is important in creating the right atmosphere and rocks are ugly idgaf about those



> - Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?


the overall color palette and vibes do appeal to me but the rocky canyon nature vibes are ugly and not my thing


----------



## Sakuzuki_99

Jinsei said:


> This is an upgraded version of the previous scenario based questionnaire I was testing on this thread:
> Short Scenario Based Type Questionnaire (Test)
> 
> Some key points to the update:
> 
> 
> Refined the wording in the first 3 scenarios and added an additional Ti vs Te scenario to make it even between F and T
> Scenario 4 is now scenario 5 and 5 is now 6. Retooled the career scenario and made it more open and designed with the intent on drawing out reasons and motivations behind the choices.
> Removed the Keirsey Temperament focus in Scenario 6 and 7 and inserted an open ended image to discuss IOT gauge strength of N vs S.
> 
> If you feel that this has been valuable tool in helping narrow down and identify type PLEASE rate this thread. If you don't find value in this then keep your comments and ratings to yourself! I'm very sensitive.
> 👅
> ...aaand Kidding, however if you feel this needs further refinement, I would love feedback as to your thoughts.
> 
> A *HUGE* thank you goes out to all who participated in trying out my original test as well as those who offered very valuable feedback and suggestions! @_StunnedFox_ @_LavenderMoon_ @_idoh_ @_telarana_ @_emberfly_ @_Living dead_ @_castigat_ @_To_august_ just to name a few… as well as SO many others that participated and helped as well. I’m sorry if I missed you but there were just too many to all list here.
> 
> My goal here is to create a short, effective, efficient, and all inclusive means for individuals to assess and self-type or for others besides myself to use this test to type. A description of things to look for in each scenario as well as how to use the scenarios to logically narrow down potential opitions is listed in the spoiler below.
> 
> ***If you are taking this test in order to type yourself please DO NOT read through the key before you give your answers as they may skew your perspective and thus the results. The ONLY right answers here are ones that are true and honest to who you are.
> 
> Also, due to so many responses in my initial thread I will not be attempting to analyze every single one unless specifically asked. That is what the key is for. If you would like me or someone else to offer their input please mention who in your post and please attempt to use the key to give your own self-typing analysis first. It really helps those analyzing to see what functions you think you are using.*
> 
> *Lastly, when responding to the scenarios please focus your attention on the reasons and the why behind your decisions. If you choose to do a particular thing please take the time to talk about what thought process influenced that decision. The choices aren’t as important as the reasons why. Anyone trying to type you will be unable to get a clear sense of anything based on the decision and/or behavior alone***
> 
> _“You didn't come here to make the choice.
> You already made it.
> You're here to try to understand why you made it.”
> -The Oracle_
> 
> *SCENARIO 1*
> 
> *FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE
> 
> Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer. *​
> _- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?
> 
> - In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?_
> 
> 
> *SCENARIO 2 *
> 
> *FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE
> 
> You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.*​
> _- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?
> 
> - What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?
> 
> - Describe the flow of your decision making process._
> 
> 
> *SCENARIO 3*
> 
> *FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE
> 
> Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.
> 
> Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.
> 
> Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.*​
> _- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?
> 
> - What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?_
> 
> *SCENARIO 4*
> 
> *FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE
> 
> Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.*
> ​_- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.
> 
> - Describe what major influences drive this behavior._
> 
> *SCENARIO 5*
> 
> *FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE
> 
> It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.*​
> _- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?
> 
> - What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?_
> 
> 
> *SCENARIO 6*
> 
> *FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE
> 
> You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.
> 
> Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor*
> ​_- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?
> 
> - Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?
> 
> - Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?_
> 
> 
> *SCENARIO 7*
> 
> *Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?*
> 
> View attachment 295170
> ​
> _- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.
> 
> - Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?
> 
> - Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?_
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Scenario 1*
> The purpose here is to try to get a sense of Fe or Fi from the feelings / reaction they describe. Pay close attention to what the individual talks about as that is typically where their focus lies. Look beyond the decisions and try to discern what is motivating and driving the decision.
> 
> Fe:
> 
> 
> May describe feeling overwhelmed, numb, or confused about their own emotions (especially if tertiary or inferior Fe)
> May try to assume or describe what their SO might be feeling
> Their own feelings may be strongly influenced or even overwritten by what they assume their SO is feeling
> Any decisions they make will be strongly influenced by what they perceive their SO is feeling as well as the outcome for themselves and their SO
> Fi:
> 
> 
> May very clearly describe exactly what and how they would be feeling in response to their SO’s actions
> May express confusion as to what their SO is feeling or a desire to try and understand their feelings
> Their own feelings will be clear and independent from whatever their SO might be feeling
> Any decisions they make will be strongly influenced by what they feel is the right thing to do independent of the outcome on their SO
> 
> _*Things to be aware of*_
> 
> 
> _Pay attention to “T” analytical influence and approach to this scenario, may indicate T dom over F dom _
> _Avoid stereotyping based on decisions made. Both Fi and Fe can display empathy for example_
> _ex: insisting on staying by their SO’s side until the end. They each get to the decision by a different cognitive path. _
> _Fi – because they determine it is the right thing to do. _
> _Fe – Because of perceived negative effect on SO or themselves if they don't_
> _Keep in mind there may not be an extreme noticable difference, both Fi and Fe can consider both, They each give a bit more emphasis and priority to one over the other_
> 
> *Scenario 2*
> The purpose here again is to try and get a sense of Fe or Fi influence on decisions. Pay close attention to what the individual talks most about as that is likely where their F focus lies. Look beyond the decisions and try to discern what is motivating and driving the decision.
> 
> Fe:
> 
> 
> Will express possible outcomes on individuals involved based on various decisions
> Decision will be mostly focused on the outcome of individuals involved ie: roommate, self, professor
> Determining what is the right or wrong decision will be heavily influenced by outcome
> Fi
> 
> 
> Will express value judgments about the situation ie: what they perceive is right or wrong
> Decision will be mostly focused on their internal sense of the right thing to do independent of outcome
> Determining what is right or wrong will be heavily influenced by personal values
> 
> _*Things to be aware of*_
> 
> 
> _Do not stereotype based on the decision made, look for the influence behind the decision_
> _Ex: Fe may decide not to help because they determine it is a temporary fix for their roommate and in the long run it will help them more to let them learn from this experience on their own _
> _Ex: Fi may decide to help because they don’t place much value on the professors definition of right or wrong, instead they determine that letting their roommate struggle is wrong _
> 
> _Both outcome and personal values may be evident in the decision making process of both Fe and Fi, pay attention to which seems to have the stronger influence. _
> _Fi does NOT mean “selfish” and Fe does NOT always mean a focus on the other person. Ex: Fe can also have an outcome focus that is based on what would happen to themselves if they decide to help _
> 
> *Scenario 3*
> The purpose of this scenario is to try and get a sense of Te or Ti in their logical thought process. Pay close attention to what the individual talks most about that appeals or does not appeal to them about each project. Look beyond the decisions and try to discern what is influencing motivating their choice. It may not necessarily be T… it could be N or social introversion / extroversion. Factor in the Fe vs Fi assessment from the first two scenarios. Fe would be paired with Ti and Fi would be paired with Te.
> 
> Te
> 
> 
> Strong Te may express enjoyment in logically working through problems with outside influence / stimuli (Primary, Tert Ne influence paired with Te increases the likelihood of this)
> Strong Te may express a desire for relevancy, real world application, effect on the company
> Tert / Inf Te being influenced by Ni may choose to work alone because group idea generation doesn’t appeal to them. The expansive nature of the project may also intimidate them.
> Tert / Inf Te being influenced by Fi may choose to work alone because of past experience with group members not pulling their weight or living up to their standards
> Ti
> 
> 
> Strong Ti may express enjoyment in logically digging in to a singular problem preferring to be left alone to “think” (Primary, Tert Ni influence paired with Ti increases the likelihood of this)
> Strong Ti may express a desire to fundamentally understand something as well as show a lack of concern for relevancy or real world application
> Tert / Inf Ti being influenced by Ne may choose to work in a group because collective brainstorming appeals to them. The narrow focus of the individual project may bore them.
> Tert / Inf Ti being influenced by Fe may choose to work in a group because the socialization aspect and group decision making sounds fun.
> 
> _*Things to be aware of*_
> 
> 
> _Depending on F / T dominance and N influence… this could end up being a much better determination of extroversion / introversion especially with tertiary and inferior T _
> 
> *Scenario 4*
> The purpose of this scenario is to again try and get a sense of Te or Ti in their logical thought process. Pay close attention to how the individual’s logical process operates when forced into a social setting where they are receiving input of ideas and possible directions for the project. Look beyond the decisions and try to discern what logical process is influencing their behavior. Be aware of strong Ne / Ni influence here.
> 
> Te
> 
> 
> Strong Te may try to step up and take leadership to try and logically put together the ideas being discussed
> Strong Te may have a much more broad encompassing focus to trying to logically unify everyone ie: group voting
> Ne influence will also motivate them to help drive idea generation
> Strong Ne influence will be more driven to generate possibilities rather than externally organize them
> Primary Ni/Si with tertiary Fi may mask Te here and seem like Ti, idea generation may be suppressed and more internal and narrowly focused (Ni), decision may be more personal value focused (Fi)
> Ti
> 
> 
> Strong Ti may choose to sit back and absorb the ideas, piecing them together internally. They may or may not choose to speak out eventually describing what they have brought together.
> Strong Ti may have a much more narrow focus, internally picking and trying to unify the best of what was presented
> Ni influence will increase the likelihood of silent observation as well as the internal unification process
> Strong Ni influence will be much more driven to internally putting together the best possible course of action ie: deciding logically what they consider is the best direction for the group
> Primary Ne/Se with tertiary Fe may mask Ti here and seem like Te, behavior may be more broad and encompassing, consist of participation in idea generation (Ne), trying to include the whole group in the decision (Fe)
> 
> _*Things to be aware of*_
> 
> _F vs T dominance again plays a big role here especially if is a primary / inferior separation. Be aware of the possibility of strong F influence on their decision. _
> _N extroversion / introversion also plays a role in their behavior. Alignment with T extroversion / introversion connects the idea generation / logical process together thus strengthening the T effect on behavior. Opposing extroversion / introversion may connect more and align with F and mask the T effect on behavior. _
> _Pay attention to the possible strength and clarity of F vs T in the scenarios thus far. In a Primary / Inferior combo one will seem very clear the other may be ambiguous or even seem like the opposite of what it is. In an Auxiliary / Tertiary combo both may be fairly clear and align with each other but which is dominant over the other may not. _
> 
> *Scenario 5*
> This scenario is meant to determine social introversion / extroversion and determine whether they generate their own energy internally or need to draw it in from external sources.
> 
> Introversion
> 
> 
> May prefer individual tasks that focus on things that interest them or are important to them
> May show more of a 1 on 1 or intimate focus to socialization
> Extroversion
> 
> 
> May prefer activities that provide external stimuli and/or social interaction
> May not show any social anxiety preferring a greater amount of social interaction
> 
> _*Things to be aware of*_
> 
> _Pay attention to the extroverted / introverted behaviors shown in scenario 3. _
> _Primary Ne with aux Ti or Fi may look more introverted because Ne doesn’t necessarily seek out socialization, just external stimuli which could be something like a book or a movie. For example: This is why ENTP is considered the most introverted of the extroverted types, Primary Ne paired with Auxiliary Ti._
> _The opposite effect can also manifest in auxiliary Fe users as Fe is a very socially extroverted function. _
> 
> *Scenario 6*
> This scenario is meant to assess the strength of F vs T as well as what is primarily motivating their choice. Be aware of the influence of the inferior function here as well.
> 
> Primary T
> 
> 
> May express more desire for doing things that pertain to analysis and logical thought
> 
> Primary F
> 
> 
> May express more desire for self-expression or focus on affecting people
> 
> Aux / Tert F and T
> 
> 
> May express both motives from above
> 
> _*Things to be aware of*
> 
> _
> 
> _
> Combine this with the F / T assessment from scenario 1-4 as well as the introvert / extrovert assessment from scenario 3 and 5
> Both Fe and Te seek broad external relevance on people and/or society in general, if this desire is expressed try to discern whether it comes from an F or T influence.
> Fi influence may be trying to champion a specific cause meaning something in there personal experience caused them to put significant value on a certain cause: ex: helping children overcome abuse
> Ti influence may gravitate more towards individual analytical / logical type work
> Be aware of possible abstract N / objective S influence on F and T here.
> At this point you should have a fairly clear idea of introversion / extroversion as well as Fe/Ti vs Fi/Te. Use the key below to logically narrow down possible primary functions and types. You should be able to narrow it down to 2-4 possibilities here.
> _
> 
> Introvert w/ Fe-Ti: Primary or Tertiary function could be Ti
> 
> 
> Strong T influence indicates primary Ti: *ISTP / INTP*
> Ambiguous F / T influence indicating auxiliary Fe and tertiary Ti: *ISFJ / INFJ*
> 
> Extrovert w/ Fe-Ti: Primary or Tertiary function could be Fe
> 
> 
> Strong F influence indicates primary Fe: *ESFJ / ENFJ*
> Ambiguous F / T influence indicates auxiliary Ti and tertiary Fe: *ESTP / ENTP*
> 
> Introvert w/ Fi-Te: Primary or Tertiary function could be Fi
> 
> 
> Strong F influence indicates primary Fi: *ISFP / INFP*
> Ambiguous F / T influence indicates auxiliary Te and tertiary Fi: *ISTJ / INTJ*
> 
> Extrovert w/ Fi-Te: Primary or Tertiary function could be Te
> 
> 
> Strong T influence indicates primary Te: *ESTJ / ENTJ*
> Ambiguous F / T influence indicates auxiliary Fi and tertiary Te: *ESFP / ENFP*
> 
> 
> *Scenario 7*
> This is primarily meant to determine the strength of N vs S however you can also tell a lot about F and T from the descriptions used here.
> 
> 
> 
> T influence: Will take a more analytical approach to interpreting the image
> F influence: Will describe feelings that the image presents to the individual
> Se influence: Try to take in the big picture all at once, could express being overwhelmed sensory wise
> Si influence: May focus on and notice details, color contrast, textures, may also describe physical sensations they would feel if there
> Ne influence: May express and generate many ideas, concepts, possibilities, patterns in relation to specific details
> Ni influence: May seek a singular and fundamental meaning behind the image, may also have a desire to explore and see more than what is there and/or imagine what could be
> 
> _*Things to be aware of*
> 
> _
> 
> _
> Primary / Inferior combo of F and T implies Auxiliary / Tertiary combo of N and S and vice versa
> Consider introversion and extroversion in determining primary function possibilities
> Between Scenario 6 and 7 a dominant function should become clear and you should be able to logically narrow things down to 1 or two possible types.
> If the strength of S vs N is ambiguous here it could mean primary F or T. Introversion vs Extroversion should tell you which is primary. Attempt to determine Ni / Se or Ne / Si in order to determine exact type
> If the strength of S vs N is clear it could mean F and T is ambiguous, introversion / extroversion should line up with primary Si / Se or Ni / Ne and thus allow you to determine exact type.
> _
> 
> *MBTI Type Function Stack Key*
> 
> Extroverted Sensor:
> ESTP: Se – Ti – Fe – Ni
> ESTJ: Te – Si – Ne – Fi
> ESFP: Se – Fi – Te – Ni
> ESFJ: Fe – Si – Ne – Ti
> 
> Extroverted Intuitive:
> ENTP: Ne – Ti – Fe – Si
> ENTJ: Te – Ni – Se – Fi
> ENFP: Ne – Fi – Te – Si
> ENFJ: Fe – Ni – Se – Ti
> 
> Introverted Sensor:
> ISTP: Ti – Se – Ni – Fe
> ISTJ: Si – Te – Fi – Ne
> ISFP: Fi – Se – Ni – Te
> ISFJ: Si – Fe – Ti – Ne
> 
> Introverted Intuitive:
> INTP: Ti – Ne – Si – Fe
> INTJ: Ni – Te – Fi – Se
> INFP: Fi – Ne – Si – Te
> INFJ: Ni – Fe – Ti – Se


Hi! Here are my answers! What MBTI type do you think I am?

*Scenario 1: *Ignoring the unlikeleness of this scenario to happen to me as a stage 4 cancer doesn't have symptoms you can mistake for another disease (and cancers are easy to spot, just look for spparently simple symptoms that laast long and check your weight), I'd say I'd feel confused. Did my partner really leave me over a cancer? I don't live in the US, money is not a valid reason. I would also feel a lil' bit angry because doing that means my partner doesn't know I can handle losing people I love. After that I would continue with my life, I don't want a partner that make such stupid decisions. The primary focus of my feelings would be the stupid decision he made. This is not a romance movie, I won't come crying to my partner and magically make everything work.

*Scenario 2:* Huh? She's indifferent to me and she suddenly asks me for help making it clear that would make a difference? Sounds like emotional manipulation to get me to accept. I'd normally tell her to use Google, as the teacher wouldn't know she did that. Still, helping her does no damage and improves our relationship, so I'd help her. Honestly, I would listen to my intuition.
What stood out to me was the "are rather indifferent to each other" and the emphasis on how this is very important. 
This already explains the flow of my decision-making, as the first thing that comes to my mind is the strange request knowing she has more viable options. I would try to analyze her request, consider the benefits and help her

*Scenario 3:* Both projects appeal to me and at the same time they're not that appealing. First things first, the scenarios have certain requirements that I have to take into account. In group projects I'm not usually the most important member and others say I'm too controlling and bossy, so teamworking can be hard. Still, working in teams has many benefits, as I only have to focus on one part. Project 2 is individual, which is better for me. The problem is that I have to focus on every part, even the ones I'm not good with. Next, the outcome. Project one has the high chance to make a significant contribution, but it's only "potential". However, project 2 already has an important contribution to make. I think people forget we were chosen for both projects, so if we were chosen for the project the has the most prestige it meanst that our boss knows we will make the individual project important, so I get to do both projects for choosing one. Also, who said I couldn't optimize the process so it has the same effects as the first one? Who said we couldn't take advantage of the situation? Read between the lines please. Also, the problem must be important and our problem-solving skills are what will actually make the company work better. Just think about it, the problem has to be important if the boss thought first on the employee that could make project 1 successful. With our project we will improve everything and that's guaranteed. As a result, project 2 is my final choice. What influences me the most is the word "potential" and what the boss could be implicating

*Scenario 4: * All ideas are valuable and I'd like to include them all, but some if them would contradict another idea. My choice would be choosing the best ideas based on consistency and mixing them into one. I could also reinvent the inconsistent ideas to make everything work. What drove me to choose this was that all ideas had potential but could be transformed into one perfect one and the fact that we need to make the best project. If every member wants to make it work then we can relax and comsider everything's potential

*Scenario 5:* I'd probably improve my internal world, analyze something, play games with my sister, take a walk around the city, do stargazing, things like that. I draw my non-physical energy from retreating, but also from exploring the city

*Scenario 6:* If every career gets paid the same (which is already stupid) then I can consider other things such as the opportunities opened, what will benefit me in the long term and what I can do with my skills. Based on this I'll discard careers to form my top 3. All art-related careers are out since they don't get paid enough and it's insanely hard to build a strong career. Also, getting a job is already hard. Clergy is also out, since that has no future and I'm an atheist. Jobs realted to caring for others are out, since I don't have the patience to take care of kids or other people. Also, those career require too much pointless work. Next I have to discard counselor, as it's not the job most people trust. All available careers now are too hard to discard, but I'll have to do that. I'll choose lawyer next because I have to memorize too much laws. Computer programmer is next, as that job ivolves sitting on a chair 24/7. Entrepeneour is next, as growing big is unlikely. Now the only top 3 choices are Manager, Scientist and Engineer. Manager because that would mean organizing the workers in an effective way, scientist because I can uncover the mysteries of the world and engineer because it is one of the most demanded jobs and it has many possible things to do. It also requires many things I'm skilled at. 

*Scenario 7:* I see a cave with plants and water. It's daytime because of the sun and, based on the vegetation and the plants, I'd say it's either a lace or the cave is located in the sea. I think I focused on those things because those are what I saw first. i'm not sure about the appealing part.


----------



## graceyzee

I would greatly appreciate it if someone can come and type me.
I tried typing myself with the key.
I'd go for Fi and Te, with a preference for Te (it was much harder for me to write responses for 1 and 2)
as for the perceiving axis, I am not very sure. maybe ISTJ owing to massive introversion and a focus on detail in the last response? but idk I'm very confused.
Thanks!
*SCENARIO 1: *
I would genuinely be so upset because I know how hard I have it when I felt abandoned and I know that this incident would be worse because I would be so hurt, rejected, and I would feel so awful about myself. Although I would feel bad for the person as they have cancer, I know that it would be hard for me to just dismiss my own feelings of abandonment. My own anguish will still be there, even as I would choose to make a decision rationally, and wish them well because it’s the best thing to do. They must feel devastated and I don’t want to just do them wrong like that. I would understand more about why they rejected me, but then I’d become pissed that they didn’t tell me the truth straight up, and made me spend all that time worrying.

*SCENARIO 2:*
I would choose to help them by teaching them some of the content. If they can think for themselves, then they will be able to complete the test on their own. It’s better to teach a man how to fish so that they can eat for a lifetime.

I would definitely consider how the roommate is struggling so much, even though they have worked on it for so long. I know that feels absolutely terrible and I don’t want them to experience that kind of pain. I would feel especially terrible because I have the means to help them, but if I don’t then I would feel bad.

If I help, it would make a big difference for the person, and I don’t necessarily have to help them answer the questions, though that would be the easiest way.

I don’t really care for following the rules if they make things inconvenient. I only follow rules if there are serious consequences, and ways to easily prove that I have broken them.

*SCENARIO 3:*
- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?
Based on logical considerations alone, I would like to consider Project 1. The idea of talking through my process to others appeals to me. I believe that corroborating ideas with others, and checking for accuracy, helps me feel more secure in my own ideas.

I believe that we are all limited by our own perspectives and so we can achieve a collective understanding of the best way to proceed, through direct communication. We can then optimize everyone’s unique areas of expertise so that sophisticated ideas are brought to the table and then we can achieve the best result.

- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?
Project 2 for sure. I read group work and instantly balked. I believe that group work is often inefficient as people are so different. Aside from actually doing the work, communication is going to be a very hassling aspect of this work environment. Besides, people aren’t often on the same page, and I believe that if I had full control of the project, I can execute it in a way that is satisfying to me. I would do better in an area with a narrow focus, as it will really allow me to concentrate on the idea. Having such a broad focus would feel very messy for me.

I do care a lot about the usefulness of the project, in that I don’t want my effort to go to waste. I want the end result to be a worthy investment to me, even if it may not fit the traditional definition of “useful.” I don’t care too much about the impact, but rather, fundamental issues. After all, greatness originates from a single idea. A strong understanding of the fundamentals will allow us to master our own reality. Things like maths formulas end up being used in the real world, centuries after they have been discovered. Even if the immediate results don’t come now, I believe that the knowledge gained from this project could possibly end up being used in the future, which is still worth it, to me.

*SCENARIO 4: *
I would first start by sitting passively, assessing the dynamics of the group. Will there be someone to lead and provide an actual direction for this project? Anyone to set goals, decide what we’re doing, and actually make people do it? If someone else chooses to be the leader then I will happily go along with them, since all of them are competent people. I'm also very lazy.
If none of the others express interest in being the leader, or aim to streamline all of these seemingly disparate ideas, and actually give focus to this project, then I would rise up, albeit reluctantly.
Even if I don’t end up being the leader, what I will do, is I will want to slide in questions that help everyone else consider the need for direction. I would want an outline of this project to be mapped out. What are we supposed to do for this task? What’s our main purpose? Are we going to do it this way or that way? I want everyone to be on the same page and clearly understand how exactly we are going to proceed.


*SCENARIO 5:*
- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?
I would lie in bed. I would read, scroll on my phone, or browse reddit or something like that. I want to be alone. I really enjoy reading, and playing with my cat. I can remain sitting at the same spot for hours.

- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?
Drawing, reading makes me feel very energetic, especially when I can contemplate some earth-shattering insight that shakes me to the core.
I get really energised from having conceptual discussions with people, such as about the nature of the relationship between words, emotions, and power. I want to let the ideas wash over me, and relish in such excitement.
I become fulfilled from sharing my ideas with people, and learning more about the world.
I enjoy living in the world of my own imagination, and of doing the things that I want to do.

*SCENARIO 6:*
- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?
Lawyer: meanings, precision in words, astuteness, prestige. Money. I want to be in a career where I feel useful and competent.
Teacher: I feel happy when I can help others come to an understanding of things that trouble them, and also, in proving my own competence in the subject matter.
Scientist: being on the forefront of discovering new things. It is a very exciting career path.

- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?
Yes. It was quite easy as I do admittedly find it difficult to see myself in many of these other choices.

*SCENARIO 7*
Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?










- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.
Rock head, impression of harry potter gringotts cave, the idea of adventure, foreboding, the contrast between light and dark shows an expansive cave, the verticals in the corner, the foreboding murky waters, it shows hope, adventure, the idea of reaching the light at the end of the tunnel. More particularly, it depicts the moment when you finally start to feel the sense of hope that will allow you to climb the peak to victory.

- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?
I like harry potter lol. I’m not sure where it came from, but I see images in my head of various caves. It’s all a mish mash of random impressions, like the time I went to a cave, fireboy and watergirl, strange music, I don’t know it just happens lol.

- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?
It has the same kind of pulling power as most photos. I do not understand this question.


----------



## graceyzee

I would greatly appreciate it if someone can come and type me. In particular, I'm confused about whether I use Ti or Te and Ni or Ne.

based on my own analysis, I'd go for Fi and Te, with a preference for Te (it was much harder for me to write responses for 1 and 2)
as for the perceiving axis, I am not very sure. Maybe ISTJ because of the details I put into q7? 
Thanks!
*SCENARIO 1: *
I would genuinely be so upset because I know how hard I have it when I felt abandoned and I know that this incident would be worse because I would be so hurt, rejected, and I would feel so awful about myself. Although I would feel bad for the person as they have cancer, I know that it would be hard for me to just dismiss my own feelings of abandonment. My own anguish will still be there, even as I would choose to make a decision rationally, and wish them well because it’s the best thing to do. They must feel devastated and I don’t want to just do them wrong like that. I would understand more about why they rejected me, but then I’d become pissed that they didn’t tell me the truth straight up, and made me spend all that time worrying.

*SCENARIO 2:*
I would choose to help them by teaching them some of the content. If they can think for themselves, then they will be able to complete the test on their own. It’s better to teach a man how to fish so that they can eat for a lifetime.

I would definitely consider how the roommate is struggling so much, even though they have worked on it for so long. I know that feels absolutely terrible and I don’t want them to experience that kind of pain. I would feel especially terrible because I have the means to help them, but if I don’t then I would feel bad.

If I help, it would make a big difference for the person, and I don’t necessarily have to help them answer the questions, though that would be the easiest way.

I don’t really care for following the rules if they make things inconvenient. I only follow rules if there are serious consequences, and ways to easily prove that I have broken them.

*SCENARIO 3:*
- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?
Based on logical considerations alone, I would like to consider Project 1. The idea of talking through my process to others appeals to me. I believe that corroborating ideas with others, and checking for accuracy, helps me feel more secure in my own ideas.

I believe that we are all limited by our own perspectives and so we can achieve a collective understanding of the best way to proceed, through direct communication. We can then optimize everyone’s unique areas of expertise so that sophisticated ideas are brought to the table and then we can achieve the best result.

- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?
Project 2 for sure. I read group work and instantly balked. I believe that group work is often inefficient as people are so different. Aside from actually doing the work, communication is going to be a very hassling aspect of this work environment. Besides, people aren’t often on the same page, and I believe that if I had full control of the project, I can execute it in a way that is satisfying to me. I would do better in an area with a narrow focus, as it will really allow me to concentrate on the idea. Having such a broad focus would feel very messy for me.

I do care a lot about the usefulness of the project, in that I don’t want my effort to go to waste. I want the end result to be a worthy investment to me, even if it may not fit the traditional definition of “useful.” I don’t care too much about the impact, but rather, fundamental issues. After all, greatness originates from a single idea. A strong understanding of the fundamentals will allow us to master our own reality. Things like maths formulas end up being used in the real world, centuries after they have been discovered. Even if the immediate results don’t come now, I believe that the knowledge gained from this project could possibly end up being used in the future, which is still worth it, to me.

*SCENARIO 4: *
I would first start by sitting passively, assessing the dynamics of the group. Will there be someone to lead and provide an actual direction for this project? Anyone to set goals, decide what we’re doing, and actually make people do it? If someone else chooses to be the leader, and provide a focus to the project, then I will happily go along with them, since all of them are competent people.
If none of the others express interest in being the leader, or aim to streamline all of these seemingly disparate ideas, and actually give focus to this project, then I would rise up, albeit reluctantly.
Even if I don’t end up being the leader, what I will do, is I will want to slide in questions that help everyone else consider the need for direction. I would want an outline of this project to be mapped out. What are we supposed to do for this task? What’s our main purpose? Are we going to do it this way or that way? I want everyone to be on the same page and clearly understand how exactly we are going to proceed.


*SCENARIO 5:*
- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?
I would lie in bed. I would read, scroll on my phone, or browse reddit or something like that. I want to be alone. I really enjoy reading, and playing with my cat. I can remain sitting at the same spot for hours.

- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?
Drawing, reading makes me feel very energetic, especially when I can contemplate some earth-shattering insight that shakes me to the core.
I get really energised from having conceptual discussions with people, such as about the nature of the relationship between words, emotions, and power. I want to let the ideas wash over me, and relish in such excitement.
I become fulfilled from sharing my ideas with people, and learning more about the world.
I enjoy living in the world of my own imagination, and of doing the things that I want to do.

*SCENARIO 6:*
- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?
Lawyer: meanings, precision in words, astuteness, prestige. Money. I want to be in a career where I feel useful and competent.
Teacher: I feel happy when I can help others come to an understanding of things that trouble them, and also, in proving my own competence in the subject matter.
Scientist: being on the forefront of discovering new things. It is a very exciting career path.

- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?
Yes. It was quite easy as I do admittedly find it difficult to see myself in many of these other choices.

*SCENARIO 7*
Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?










- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.
Rock head, impression of harry potter gringotts cave, the idea of adventure, foreboding, the contrast between light and dark shows an expansive cave, the verticals in the corner, the foreboding murky waters, it shows hope, adventure, the idea of reaching the light at the end of the tunnel. More particularly, it depicts the moment when you start to feel the sense of hope that will allow you to climb the peak to victory.

- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?
I like harry potter lol. I’m not sure where it came from, but I see images in my head of various caves. It’s all a mish mash of random impressions, like the time I went to a cave, fireboy and watergirl, music, I don’t know it just happens lol.

- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?
It has the same kind of pulling power as most photos. I do not understand this question.


----------



## Sofia Faith

SCENARIO 1
Before knowing that my partner had cancer, I would be wallowing in confusion for so long that I might not fully be able to comprehend this new information. However, I think the details of HOW they cut it off would affect my reaction. Like, if I was cut off in a way that made me aware that something was wrong with them and it was not me, then I wouldn't be so... suspicious- confused- ....The priority of my attention would be:

1) soothe myself, maybe take space so that I can keep myself together and not be passive aggressive to them
2) support them at a distance- i don't know if I could handle someone so closely while knowing I'd slowly be losing them


SCENARIO 2
Would I help my roommate with the test- uh. okay. I always will help. Just cuz I have a hard time saying no. But the level of effort that I put into helping them will highly depend if I think this person is even able to be helped. I'm fairly good at explaining and mentoring, so if I am going to help them, I want it to pay off. If they are all around a lacking student, failing multiple classes, I'd probably not help. I'd still send them some youtube videos on their topic to help them self study because it's an easy way for me to help without effort or investment.


SCENARIO 3
Project 1 because it would be covering multiple areas, and I could switch between diff things. I have ADHD and like to rapid quick small projects with lots of change and progress. I don't feel either way towards that fact that I'd have to work in groups. On one hand, it can make things more difficult because we'd all have to agree, but I could potentially make a new friend and they would be able to bounce off ideas with me to keep things fresh so. yeah. option 1 all the way.


SCENARIO 4
As for the project discussion... I'd toss in more ideas if I think they'd add value, write them all down in a list, then sway the conversation to the one that I deem to be the best, proceeding to say "let's take a vote!" then hope that my swaying will affect the vote I advocated for. I would prefer the group to see my way and, if allows, I'd like us all to be comfortable with the decision that we come to.


SCENARIO 5
In my downtime to recharge on a Saturday.... hm. Okay, I'd probably learn a dance choreography. Play some 5v5 games on my phone. Text friends a bunch and lose track of time. Maybe watch my friend's gaming steam. Post on instagram a bit. Laugh. Pet my doggie and explore with her. Take a nap around 4pm probably. Oh, and I'd probably wake up around 11am or smt. I draw energy from creating things. Art, music, therories, anything.


SCENARIO 6
Choosing a career without money to worry about? Bro easy. I've known what I want to do forever and it's creating clothing, intricate jewlery, beautiful flowey pieces. And I'd want to work in advertising to advertise and network my stuff. And I suppose because it's my brand, I'd be an entrepreneur. Alright, so of the list that was provided, my career interests would be ARTIST, ACTOR, and PSYCHOLOGIST. What would I hate? Medical doctor. Way too much stress. Oh wait there's some specific questions. Top 3 was pretty easy. I know what I would be good at, what interests me. Artist cuz new stuff constantly. I work by inspiration. And I get inspired by everything. It's easy for me compared to most. Actor cuz my personality is like perfect for being an actor. I get stage fright and have performance anxiety but I like to work through challenges and would probably become successful in it. And then psychologist cuz I love theories, statistics of personality, manipulation, humans desires, all of it.


SCENARIO 7
Image one. There's a lot of highlights and strong contrast which I find super pretty. It's amazing how light can do that. The sharpness, grain lines, jagged texture of rock is hella cool- also it's interesting that there are literal trees growing on rocks? Like the trees looks weirdly small in comparison to everything else. Almost like they're not real. They do look a bit too perfect... The trees are weird. Very weird. Like the green just doesn't belong idk? I tend to focus on things that don't make sense to try to make sense of it. I feel like I always wanna know the answers to stuff or figure it out. Did the photo appeal..? Uh. It wouldn't catch my attention due to the color palate, however, there are many details in it and it's alright to look at. Probably wouldn't want to look at it for over 15 seconds tho.


----------

